# Transitioners support thread



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations on your decision to go natural!! I transitioned for 1 year and 4 months so I would like to assist you all on your journey, if you all would like me to. This will be a thread for you ladies to vent about the change, ask questions, etc etc. I check in this forum everyday, so there will be NO question unanswered. Also, veteran transitioners, please assist me!!

Here's my album- http://public.fotki.com/Naturali-t  the password is brillo


----------



## *Happily Me* (Apr 24, 2005)

Checking in!

I'm transitioning however, i am a little aprehensive because I've been to this place before where I stretched the perm for a bit, then chickened out because I didn't know how to do cute styles on hair that was growing out a perm.  So, I would do another perm.

Today, I did manage to do the ponytail method.  That came out kinda cute and I think i'm going to give that another try. I can't do bantu knots and braidsouts right to save my life. But, I'm new here so I know I need some practice.  I usually wash my hair everyday and pull back into a ponytail.  I posted some pics in my album.

I need all the help I can get especially with step-by-step how to's.  I really want to do it this time because I take a seriously heavy medication (lupus related) that drys my hair out. 

Thanks for any tips you can offer!    

BTW, your album password does not work for me.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 24, 2005)

I am 6 months into my transition and things are becoming more difficult.
My questions are:

-Is it normal to have a lot of shedding at this stage?  I have gone from practically no shedding to moderate shedding now.

-Did you all experience tangles and knots that sometimes had to be trimmed out?  This is happening mainly in my crown area when I airdry, so I tried some minor blowdrying after my wash today and I still experienced knots.  Even my K-Cutter is working that well anymore!

-Is there something missing from my regimen that would help things along?

my regimen is:
shampoo and condition once a week: kenra ms/mc
leave-in: giovanni direct
moisturizer: bb castor oil moisturizer and pure castor oil for the roots and ends
I have about 3 inches of natural hair and 13 inches of relaxed hair
style: low bun (slicked back with aura pomade and fantasia ic frizz buster gel)

Thanks ladies


----------



## moda (Apr 24, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> Checking in!
> 
> Today, I did manage to do the ponytail method.  That came out kinda cute and I think i'm going to give that another try. I can't do bantu knots and braidsouts right to save my life. But, I'm new here so I know I need some practice.  I usually wash my hair everyday and pull back into a ponytail.  I posted some pics in my album.



As far as braidouts, the most important thing I have learned is to make sure the hair is 100% dry when done on wet hair. What has also worked for me is a heavy creamy moisturizer, which I cannot use for straight styles.

I will be happy to help out in any way I can.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Apr 24, 2005)

I think this is a great idea Bubblin!  Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## candibaby (Apr 24, 2005)

Checking in.. 

While I am only 13 weeks into my transition right now, I have stretched to 21weeks before so I do know what I'm doing to my hair thus far, and my transition isn't hard. Now when I get to 22 weeks.. I will be scared, but I guess I'll fight that battle when I get to it. I don't plan on doing the big chop, but I will start cutting off an inch every two months starting in January 2006.

I plan to wear braids throughout the majority of my transition. In fact, I just finished taking out some cornrows (my own hair) a little while ago, which is my staple style.. cornrowing my own hair front and back and topping it with a phony puff. I'm conditioning my hair with no heat. I do conditioner washes more than anything else, usually every other day or every 2 days because when my hair isnt braided I usually do perm rod sets because I find it VERY hard to manipulate my hair when it's anything other than wet. I need to go find a K-Cutter comb now for coming and detangling because my wide tooth and shower combs are no longer working as well because my hair is really thick and my new growth is starting to curl around itself a little bit.

I do have a question, and that is what is a really good moisturizing conditioner and protein conditioner for transitioning/natural hair? I recently discovered DDTA and I love it, but I have no idea what other products would be compatible with this coarse hair of mine.. thanks.


----------



## PittGirl06 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am almost one year into my transition and the two textures are a nightmare between braids....I am seriously thinking of dong the BC this summer....but I am not sure....

I have had more growth since I stopped relaxing than I have ever had....If I pull my hair downwards, it goes to my collar bone...which is great because before, it would only touch my shoulder.  

gonna continue with braids and extensions till I can wear a nie size puff or fro.


----------



## balisi (Apr 24, 2005)

Bubln, thanks for posting this thread--great idea!  I took a look at your fotki and you are my LHCF natural hair idol.  Really.  Truly.  I mean that.  :notworthy   I transitioned out of a relaxer for nine months before I couldn't stand it anymore and BC'd almost five months ago.  I absolutely love my natural hair and I'm having so much fun discovering new things about it, as well as how to style it, what products work best, etc.  As a veteran transitioner, I would love to share my advice and experiences with anyone seeking help during her transition.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Apr 24, 2005)

*Great thread. Veteran transitioner here!* *I too transitioned for 1 year and 4 months. I am open to answering questions too. *


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Apr 24, 2005)

Great thread Bubln. At this stage of my transition (11 & 1/2 months), I think the worst is over. I think the roughest period for me was between the 6 month and 9 month mark. It's been smooth sailing ever since. I've found what products work and don't work at this point. My biggest problem is my relaxed ends. I am soooooo tired of them. If I had the length I desire, I'd chop today.


----------



## PittGirl06 (Apr 24, 2005)

hey..how short can your hair be in order to still be able to get braids?  Partcularly tree braids and corn rows?


----------



## Stormy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes, thank you so much for starting this thread Bubln! 

Right now, the only problem I'm having is... there are parts of my hair that my last relaxer didn't get straight at all. And because I wore braids for quite awhile before relaxing, those parts are practically natural already. The area is on one side of my hair in the front, and a small area in the back. You can't tell because I camouflage it pretty good, but I have to work at it. This is rather frustrating.  I'm thinking that maybe I should just get it professionally relaxed just one more time to make it all evenly relaxed and then start my transition over. Or, do you think that the rest of my hair will nap up (so to speak) soon enough and match the areas that are already practically natural and I should just leave it alone? I'm about six weeks post relaxer right now. 

Any of you ladies ever experience this?


----------



## goldylox (Apr 24, 2005)

I've been transitioning for about two years and four months.  I want to cut my ends so bad but i dont want to lose my length.  Ive been doing braidouts since i started coming here.  im kinda new with the forum.  the only thing is my hair feels so short........ but im tryin not to use my flat iron.  Im tryin to see how long i can go.  I try to do a rollerset maybe once every two to three months.  Now im at the point where i havent noticed any new length and im getting kind of discouraged, because i feel like i have so long to go.  I would say im three inches from waistlength but that is counting my permed ends.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I've thought about just re-relaxing those areas, but I'm afraid I might mess it up and get them too straight.


----------



## Country gal (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonderful thread idea. Thanks Bub. I have gone 15 months without a perm. I am currently sporting twists. I struggle with the negative comments regarding my natural hair. Before I got the twists, people weren't really feeling my natural hair.


----------



## sharee (Apr 24, 2005)

I have been transitioning for 7 months well I guess it will be the beggining of the 8th month this week. Anway, the two textures, shedding and breaking are killing me right now, I wanted to relax so bad so, I put in a weave this weekend so I wouldnt be tempted. I just hope that I can manage to take care of the hair underneath. My hair is so fine that I am nervous about the strain the weave may have on my hair but I had to do something!


----------



## cutiepiedds (Apr 24, 2005)

I have been surfing this site for the last couple weeks.  I am also in the transition phase.  I have looked at a number for pages and it looks like everyone has their own hair regimen.  Is there a specific regimen that anyone would suggest for new transitioners.


----------



## marygrove013 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm been transitioning for over a year...this is a great post & it's very inspirational to those who are really trying to transition...


----------



## chocolate01 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey this thread is such a great idea. I am nine months into my transition right now. I hit a rough spot the last couple weeks but I think it was from me being lazy. I don't have any questions right now but I just wanted to thank Bublin and all the other verterans that offered to help.


----------



## dst894 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello everyone - 

How long?
Let's see I've been transitioning since Feb '04 or should I say I haven't relaxed since then. So it’s been 1 year and 2 months.  My hair went from virtually no breakage to tons. I had a lot of patches of short pieces but this is partly due not being able to manage my hair when it air dries. My hair stylist is currently blow drying my hair with a ceramic blow dryer which is working but we are also working on some no heat styles.

Questions?

1.  What do I use for a moisturizer? I am currently using a shea butter/mango mix but not sure if that's giving me the moisturizer I need.  Anyone have any ideas?

2.  I also read on this forum that protein treatments are used to strengthen the hair can this also be used on half relaxed and half natural hair, if so does anyone have any recommendations?

3.  When my hair air dries its dries very hard and brittle I'm sure this is related to moisture but does anyone know a product that can be used to soften hair when it air dries.  Unfortunately I've only found to very expensive products that do this Kiehls and Buttercreme, desperately looking for other suggestions.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 25, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> Checking in!
> 
> I'm transitioning however, i am a little aprehensive because I've been to this place before where I stretched the perm for a bit, then chickened out because I didn't know how to do cute styles on hair that was growing out a perm.  So, I would do another perm.
> 
> ...



God Bless you, dear! It is unfortunate that you have lupus,but I know many other ladies who have it and have overcome this disease and have beautiful,lush hair,too

You say you don't know how to do the braidout method. Girl, it is really simple! Just make about 7-10 braids over your entire head after you wash it. No setting lotion is required,but you can use it. Use your favorite moisturizers and leave-in. Place rods at the ends of each braid. Let it airdry over night. In the morning, VOILA!!! Just tease/fluff a little and go about your business! If it doesn't look right the first time, keep trying. As for the bantu knots, you should use a minimal amount of setting lotion to about 7 knots on your head. What you do is grab a section of hair, twist it around until it starts twisting on its own and make circular knots. Secure the knots with bobby pins (the ones with no ends). Sit under the dryer for a while and after they are dry,  another VOILA!! Tease out the knots slightly,but not too much because it could end up looking frizzy. Take care!


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 25, 2005)

Tasha112 said:
			
		

> I am 6 months into my transition and things are becoming more difficult.
> My questions are:
> 
> -Is it normal to have a lot of shedding at this stage?  I have gone from practically no shedding to moderate shedding now.
> ...



Hmmm. I have always had a considerable amount of shedding,but let me ask you- is it shedding (normal lengths of your hair) or is it smaller pieces of your hair? Also the shedding could be due to lack of moisture on the strands. I would suggest you purchase a perm applicator brush (looks like a paint brush) and apply a moisturizer to the new growth.

As for the knots and tangles- explain to me how you are combing your hair. Is your hair dry or wet when you comb it out? This could make a huge difference.

I would try using protein treatments monthly,too. I use the Elasta QP Breakage serum.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 25, 2005)

candibaby said:
			
		

> Checking in..
> 
> While I am only 13 weeks into my transition right now, I have stretched to 21weeks before so I do know what I'm doing to my hair thus far, and my transition isn't hard. Now when I get to 22 weeks.. I will be scared, but I guess I'll fight that battle when I get to it. I don't plan on doing the big chop, but I will start cutting off an inch every two months starting in January 2006.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, the K cutter is a must You seem to be on the right track with only combing your hair when it is wet. I would take it a bit further to lessen your frustration. After you wash your hair, apply a moisturizer and leave in to the hair. Take small sections of your hair and comb each section. You will discover this will leave you less frustrated. I would continue using the DDTA. I would also suggest you do more hot oil treatments in the shower. As for other products, this is a great time to become a product junky because certain products that would work for relaxed hair might not work as well for natural hair.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 25, 2005)

For those of you who are frustrated with the two textures I would recommend going ahead and cutting them off. I wish I would have cut mine off sooner. It would have provided me more time to get to know my natural hair.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Bubln,

Do you have any suggestions for me?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 25, 2005)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I have always had a considerable amount of shedding,but let me ask you- is it shedding (normal lengths of your hair) or is it smaller pieces of your hair? Also the shedding could be due to lack of moisture on the strands. I would suggest you purchase a perm applicator brush (looks like a paint brush) and apply a moisturizer to the new growth.
> 
> As for the knots and tangles- explain to me how you are combing your hair. Is your hair dry or wet when you comb it out? This could make a huge difference.
> 
> I would try using protein treatments monthly,too. I use the Elasta QP Breakage serum.


 
Yay help is on the way Bubln, thank you so much for this thread and helping me out!  Now let's see:

-The shedding consists of long strands of hair with coily new growth at the top.  I apply plain castor oil with applicator bottle on the new growth about every other day and the bb castor oil hair lotion only on the length of the hair.  I think you are right about there possibly being a lack of moisture.  Do you think maybe I should seek a heavier moisturizer at this stage or am I not moisturizing enough or properly?  I will most def. look into an applicator brush.

-I only comb my wet hair on wash day (once a week) with k-cutter after rinsing out the conditioner.  I comb starting from the ends to the roots after applying John Frieda texture correcting serum and giovanni direct leave-in

-the protein that I use once a month is aubrey gpb (original formula)

Thanks again


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Apr 25, 2005)

dst894 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone -
> 
> How long?
> Let's see I've been transitioning since Feb '04 or should I say I haven't relaxed since then. So it’s been 1 year and 2 months. My hair went from virtually no breakage to tons. I had a lot of patches of short pieces but this is partly due not being able to manage my hair when it air dries. My hair stylist is currently blow drying my hair with a ceramic blow dryer which is working but we are also working on some no heat styles.
> ...


 
*My hair is loving shea butter & virgin coconut oil mixed. My hair is moisturized, soft and has a nice sheen. *

*And as far as protein is concerned, my hair doesn't like it very much. I use conditioners with protein in them and they are working out for me. Pantene R&N and Yves Rocher's Phytum Hair Care Nutrition Replenishing Conditioner. http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/shop_app/app_US/jms.jsp?_JMS_FLOW_ID_=2&_JMS_FLOW_NAME_=Main_JFLNUM_1&nav=product&familyNodeId=&lineNodeId=&articleNo=31417 HTH*


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 25, 2005)

goldylox said:
			
		

> I've been transitioning for about two years and four months.  I want to cut my ends so bad but i dont want to lose my length.  Ive been doing braidouts since i started coming here.  im kinda new with the forum.  the only thing is my hair feels so short........ but im tryin not to use my flat iron.  Im tryin to see how long i can go.  I try to do a rollerset maybe once every two to three months.  Now im at the point where i havent noticed any new length and im getting kind of discouraged, because i feel like i have so long to go.  I would say im three inches from waistlength but that is counting my permed ends.




Girl, you have plenty of new growth!! Like I said, I cut off my permed ends after only 1 year and 4 months, and you have about 2 years and 4 months of new growth??? Girl, cut it!!


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 25, 2005)

Stormy said:
			
		

> Hi Bubln,
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for me?



I think you should leave the underprocessed parts of your hair alone. Don't re-relax them. This would create extra damage. How far along are you in the transition? Are you afraid to BC?


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Apr 25, 2005)

Great thread.  I transitioned for 1 year and 9 1/2 months.  I was going to go for 2 years but my relaxed ends were too frustrating for me.  They were tangling and everything and just looked anemic next to my natural hair.  Saturday night, I finally chopped off the rest of the ends and my braidout looks 1000000000 times better.  I didn't even have to use perm rods on the ends.  I'm willing to help anyway that I can although I feel like I'm still feeling my way around because I'm style challenged.


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Apr 25, 2005)

Stormy said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you so much for starting this thread Bubln!
> 
> Right now, the only problem I'm having is... there are parts of my hair that my last relaxer didn't get straight at all. And because I wore braids for quite awhile before relaxing, those parts are practically natural already. The area is on one side of my hair in the front, and a small area in the back. You can't tell because I camouflage it pretty good, but I have to work at it. This is rather frustrating.  I'm thinking that maybe I should just get it professionally relaxed just one more time to make it all evenly relaxed and then start my transition over. Or, do you think that the rest of my hair will nap up (so to speak) soon enough and match the areas that are already practically natural and I should just leave it alone? I'm about six weeks post relaxer right now.
> 
> Any of you ladies ever experience this?



Getting a fresh relaxer is only going to prolong your transition.  I think you should just leave your hair alone and see how a longer "relaxer stretch" makes you feel about those areas.  The rest of your hair will match up to the part that is already looking natural.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Apr 25, 2005)

I've been natural for about a month 

here's what got me through a year of transitioning: throwing away the little bit of box perm I had in the bathroom cabinet (in case I got tempted), rocking a low maintenance 'do (for me it was slick my hair back and pin a fake afro puff over my bun, couldn't even tell I wasn't fully natural yet it blended so well) and, most importantly, PATIENCE!! No more raking a comb through my hair ouch!, those days are over


----------



## Stormy (Apr 25, 2005)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> I think you should leave the underprocessed parts of your hair alone. Don't re-relax them. This would create extra damage. How far along are you in the transition? Are you afraid to BC?


 
Thanks Bubln! I'm only six weeks into my transition. Yes, I'm afraid to do the BC.

Thanks again!


----------



## Stormy (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh hi GodMadeMePretty! Yep, I'm just gonna leave it alone as you and Bubln suggested. At least it's not hard to style right now and I'm not having any breakage.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 25, 2005)

GodMadeMePretty said:
			
		

> Great thread. I transitioned for 1 year and 9 1/2 months. I was going to go for 2 years but my relaxed ends were too frustrating for me. They were tangling and everything and just looked anemic next to my natural hair. Saturday night, I finally chopped off the rest of the ends and my braidout looks 1000000000 times better. I didn't even have to use perm rods on the ends. I'm willing to help anyway that I can although I feel like I'm still feeling my way around because I'm style challenged.


 
You didn't have to use perm rods on the ends?! Wow! Now that'll be the day! I've been wearing braidouts too, and they look pretty good, but I always have to roll some of the relaxed ends under. erplexed


----------



## thickness (Apr 25, 2005)

I am so glad you posted this!! I just took my weave out and these straight ends are killing me.  I chopped the ones off in the back, but my front is shorter than my back and I'm scared to cut those.  I may just go ahead and do it and deal with the consequences, because they really look crazy.  Do you have to wet your hair everyday or does your style last more than one day?  Will I just have to get used to the fact of wetting my hair everyday or should I re-twist at night?


----------



## candibaby (Apr 25, 2005)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Oh yes, the K cutter is a must You seem to be on the right track with only combing your hair when it is wet. I would take it a bit further to lessen your frustration. After you wash your hair, apply a moisturizer and leave in to the hair. Take small sections of your hair and comb each section. You will discover this will leave you less frustrated. I would continue using the DDTA. I would also suggest you do more hot oil treatments in the shower. As for other products, this is a great time to become a product junky because certain products that would work for relaxed hair might not work as well for natural hair.


 
Do you see a benefit from hot oil treatments? I don't do them because they don't do anything for my hair. But then again.. that was my relaxed hair, so who knows.. thanks


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 25, 2005)

Thickness- when I was transitioning, I made it my business to stay out of my hair as much as possible. I washed my hair weekly. The styles that I did (braidouts) lasted for quite sometime. Now since I am natural, I can't hardly go a day without spraying some water on my hair!!

Candibaby- I guess I noticed benefits from hot oil treatments, but I really wasn't paying that much attention to it's potential- I was just doing them,but it can't hurt!


----------



## balisi (Apr 25, 2005)

Tasha112 said:
			
		

> -I only comb my wet hair on wash day (once a week) with k-cutter after rinsing out the conditioner.  I comb starting from the ends to the roots after applying John Frieda texture correcting serum and giovanni direct leave-in


Just want to point out that you might want to reconsider the use of John Frieda's serum, or any serum that is silicone based.  They make your hair feel good at first, but the silicone builds up on the hair, preventing any moisture from getting through.  Removal usually requires harsh shampoos which in turn dry out your hair even more.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 26, 2005)

balisi said:
			
		

> Just want to point out that you might want to reconsider the use of John Frieda's serum, or any serum that is silicone based. They make your hair feel good at first, but the silicone builds up on the hair, preventing any moisture from getting through. Removal usually requires harsh shampoos which in turn dry out your hair even more.


 
Hmm, I will definitely remove this from my regimen and see how things go.  Thank you Balisi for pointing this out!


----------



## chocolate01 (Apr 27, 2005)

I am in need of a new shampoo. What are some good shampoos that you guys would recommend? I do CW once during the week but I still think I need a good shampoo. TIA


----------



## balisi (Apr 27, 2005)

chocolate01 said:
			
		

> I am in need of a new shampoo. What are some good shampoos that you guys would recommend? I do CW once during the week but I still think I need a good shampoo. TIA


Hey Choc - I personally like two shampoos from Kiehl's: Castile Shampoo and Amino Acid Shampoo.  I prefer to apply them only to my scalp and co-wash the lengths.  Another one I like is the Grand Poo Bar from Oyin Handmade.  It's actually a bar shampoo made without any harsh detergents.  When I need to clarify my length, I'll alternate between Nexxus Aloe Rid and an ACV rinse.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 27, 2005)

chocolate01 said:
			
		

> I am in need of a new shampoo. What are some good shampoos that you guys would recommend? I do CW once during the week but I still think I need a good shampoo. TIA


Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo


----------



## PittGirl06 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmmmm......this oughtta be a sticky.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 27, 2005)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> *Also the shedding could be due to lack of moisture on the strands.*


Thanks for posting this!!! I think this is another reason why I had so much shedding the last time I washed my hair!  I waited 2 weeks to wash and never moisturized my hair. I just applied oil to my dry hair and wrapped it every night! No moisture! 

Now, I've gone back to the bun challenge instead of blowdrying.  I will moisturize daily, and I will wash once a week instead of every 2 weeks.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 28, 2005)

_*Transitioners or Naturals... which Denman brush is really good at detangling coily natural hair???  

I feel like the teeth on Jilbere Shower Comb and K-Cutter Comb are too wide to detangle my tiny spirals of new growth.  

Is there a Denman Brush out there that would do the job for me???*_


----------



## chocolate01 (Apr 28, 2005)

balisi said:
			
		

> Hey Choc - I personally like two shampoos from Kiehl's: Castile Shampoo and Amino Acid Shampoo. I prefer to apply them only to my scalp and co-wash the lengths. Another one I like is the Grand Poo Bar from Oyin Handmade. It's actually a bar shampoo made without any harsh detergents. When I need to clarify my length, I'll alternate between Nexxus Aloe Rid and an ACV rinse.


 
@Balisi: Thanks for the recs. I know i've said this before but I love your hair  

@Poohbear: thanks for the rec. I'll have to check some of these out.


----------



## Lee (Apr 28, 2005)

I have been transitioning for about 5 months.  My question is.  How do you keep your hair laid down in the front.  
Last night I con washed my hair w/VO5 Moisture Milk peach flavor.  Added my leave in Pantene Light conditioner leave-in.  Along with Shea butter and Aloe Vera gel mixed together (ponytail method) and place a scraf on my head and went to bed.  
In the morning, I added Hot six oil and a little gel to my sides.  Placed the scraf back on my head for 15 min.  and needless to say I had little pieces sticking out on the sides.  I like my sides to lay down.  Is there a solution?


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 28, 2005)

chocolate01 said:
			
		

> @Balisi: Thanks for the recs. I know i've said this before but I love your hair
> 
> @Poohbear: thanks for the rec. I'll have to check some of these out.



I really don't poo that much,but when I want soapy feeling, I use Creme of Nature. I mainly use ACV rinses monthly,but I clean my hair with conditioner.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 28, 2005)

Lee said:
			
		

> I have been transitioning for about 5 months.  My question is.  How do you keep your hair laid down in the front.
> Last night I con washed my hair w/VO5 Moisture Milk peach flavor.  Added my leave in Pantene Light conditioner leave-in.  Along with Shea butter and Aloe Vera gel mixed together (ponytail method) and place a scraf on my head and went to bed.
> In the morning, I added Hot six oil and a little gel to my sides.  Placed the scraf back on my head for 15 min.  and needless to say I had little pieces sticking out on the sides.  I like my sides to lay down.  Is there a solution?




Lee,maybe your hair was not meant to lay down, ya know? If you want to try something anyway, I would suggest you purchase a gel like Ampro,the brown stuff. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't.


----------



## honeisos (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks  for this thread .... 


 I'm just wrote about my shrinkage ... it's just so very annoying ... I have been transitioning for 10  months 

I pretty much have a lock on control and detangling ... but if anyone has product ideas   please post ...
I'm always happy to learn about new products...


----------



## alibi (Apr 28, 2005)

Lee,

I actually had the same problem a while back. My sides were so fuzzy, they wouldn't lay down for anything! The ONLY thing I found to work is this stuff called S Curl 360 Style Wave Control Pomade. It's thick like a grease, but it emulsifies in your hand and really lays those sides down. I use it after my CO wash, while my hair is still wet.  A combo of Elasta QP mango butter, this, and a little Ampro Clear Ice gel works wonders for my hair!!! You can pick some up at Walgreen's, and it's not expensive at all! Let me know how it works if you decide to get some.  









			
				Lee said:
			
		

> I have been transitioning for about 5 months. My question is. How do you keep your hair laid down in the front.
> Last night I con washed my hair w/VO5 Moisture Milk peach flavor. Added my leave in Pantene Light conditioner leave-in. Along with Shea butter and Aloe Vera gel mixed together (ponytail method) and place a scraf on my head and went to bed.
> In the morning, I added Hot six oil and a little gel to my sides. Placed the scraf back on my head for 15 min. and needless to say I had little pieces sticking out on the sides. I like my sides to lay down. Is there a solution?


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 28, 2005)

I just wanted to add a tip for transitioners, (even though I didn't transition officially):

Start buying the accessories, earrings, tools, etc. that you need now.  

They'll come in really handy when you're 100% natural. 

It was so nice that I had a few bra-strap headbands to go with outfits once my hair was long enough for one. I bought them a few months before going natural.   I wish I would've bought more stuff.  Right now I'm having a hard time finding earrings that look nice with the 'fro. 

If you start looking for stuff now, you'll save $ by getting things on sale and not out of necessity or desperation.


----------



## Leshia (Apr 28, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this!!! I think this is another reason why I had so much shedding the last time I washed my hair!  I waited 2 weeks to wash and never moisturized my hair. I just applied oil to my dry hair and wrapped it every night! No moisture!
> 
> Now, I've gone back to the bun challenge instead of blowdrying.  I will moisturize daily, and I will wash once a week instead of every 2 weeks.




Pooh, how is your hair holding up overall? I'm *still* trying to figure out why it seems so easy for everyone to maintain "control" over their hair months out from a touch-up and I just caved! I'm seriously going to stretch longer than 9 weeks this time and hope for the best.  My new growth is thick now and I'm only in my 4th week.  Goodness.  *sigh*


----------



## caligirl (Apr 28, 2005)

Leshia said:
			
		

> Pooh, how is your hair holding up overall? I'm *still* trying to figure out why it seems so easy for everyone to maintain "control" over their hair months out from a touch-up and I just caved! I'm seriously going to stretch longer than 9 weeks this time and hope for the best.  My new growth is thick now and I'm only in my 4th week.  Goodness.  *sigh*



I think the point is that you really shouldn't try to "control" natural hair.  Once you just let it be curly, wavy, bushy, kinky, whatever, you will be so much happier.


----------



## balisi (Apr 28, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add a tip for transitioners, (even though I didn't transition officially):
> 
> Start buying the accessories, earrings, tools, etc. that you need now.
> 
> ...


Co-signing.  This is a great tip!


----------



## balisi (Apr 28, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> I think the point is that you really shouldn't try to "control" natural hair.  Once you just let it be curly, wavy, bushy, kinky, whatever, you will be so much happier.


Very good point!  You're a wise woman.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 28, 2005)

Leshia said:
			
		

> Pooh, how is your hair holding up overall? I'm *still* trying to figure out why it seems so easy for everyone to maintain "control" over their hair months out from a touch-up and I just caved! I'm seriously going to stretch longer than 9 weeks this time and hope for the best. My new growth is thick now and I'm only in my 4th week. Goodness. *sigh*


My hair is holding up pretty good for the 7 months I've gone without a relaxer.  I just dread wash day.  

I just washed my hair today.  I couldn't wait a week (til Saturday) to wash it.  I had cornrows before I washed, but I think they were irritating my scalp so I went ahead and washed my hair.  It took me 30 minutes to detangle my hair tonight.  It went much better than last Saturday, but I still had a good amount of shedding and breakage... more breakage this time.  I detangled my hair in four sections.  For each section, I would detangle mini-sections; it was still a pain. I think it will get a little bit better once I start staying consistent (which I haven't been doing). 

Also, I'm thinking the difficulty with detangle has something to do with the K-Cutter. When I start detangling from the ends first, I get knots/tangles out of no where! As I go up, it just gets worse. I think I need a comb that isn't as wide toothed because my hair is fine textured. I notice when I comb thru the new growth ONLY and stop at the demarcation line, it's a breeze! My new growth and relaxed ends are EXTREMELY different in texture (thick & curly new growth, thin & matted relaxed ends).  

Anyway, I'm gonna still try to hold out for at least a year (which will be October 7, 2005) before cutting it.  Right now, my hair in a bun, which I will wear a phony-pony over it when I have to go somewhere.  I need to stick with the bun since it's the easiest and will help me be consistent while I transition to natural without the sudden big chop.


----------



## balisi (Apr 28, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> My hair is holding up pretty good for the 7 months I've gone without a relaxer.  I just dread wash day.
> 
> I just washed my hair today.  I couldn't wait a week (til Saturday) to wash it.  I had cornrows before I washed, but I think they were irritating my scalp so I went ahead and washed my hair.  It took me 30 minutes to detangle my hair tonight.  It went much better than last Saturday, but I still had a good amount of shedding and breakage... more breakage this time.  I detangled my hair in four sections.  For each section, I would detangle mini-sections; it was still a pain. I think it will get a little bit better once I start staying consistent (which I haven't been doing).
> 
> ...


Pooh, I know you don't want to hear (or read) this, but sometimes the battling textures makes the decision for us, and the natural hair will more than likely win.  I believe that's really what's going on with your hair right now.


----------



## aprilbiz (Apr 28, 2005)

Great thread!  I've been transitioning for about 5 months now.  I'm in for the long haul.  

One thing that I found that has worked wonders for detangling is Paul Mitchell's "The Detangler."  I also use VO5 Balsam and Protein conditioner.  It really detangles.  I always leave a regular conditioner in my hair.  I've even left The Detangler in.  

Also, I always comby my hair from the bottom up.  I part take is a section at a time and part it at the bottom and comb it out by holding the ends, going from the bottom and working up to the top.  

That is one thing that I learned on that infomercial for that stupid Revostyler.  Start from the bottom and go up and it's amazing how easy the hair is to comb.

Another product I love now is Optimum Oil Therapy 3-n-1 Creme Oil Moisturizer...feels great after I've washed and conditioned my hair


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 28, 2005)

balisi said:
			
		

> Pooh, I know you don't want to hear (or read) this, but sometimes the battling textures makes the decision for us, and the natural hair will more than likely win. I believe that's really what's going on with your hair right now.


I have no problem hearing/reading anything, hon.  I believe what you said too...but are you implying that I should just go ahead and do the daggone thang (that is BIG CHOP!)?


----------



## balisi (Apr 29, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I have no problem hearing/reading anything, hon.  I believe what you said too...but are you implying that I should just go ahead and do the daggone thang (that is BIG CHOP!)?


Not implying anything, just offering up a bit of knowledge and experience.  Of course I don't know YOUR hair, but from what you've shared, I truly believe that would solve most or all of the problems you're having just now.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 29, 2005)

balisi said:
			
		

> Not implying anything, just offering up a bit of knowledge and experience. Of course I don't know YOUR hair, but from what you've shared, I truly believe that would solve most or all of the problems you're having just now.


okie dokie!


----------



## curlilocs (Apr 29, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add a tip for transitioners, (even though I didn't transition officially):
> 
> Start buying the accessories, earrings, tools, etc. that you need now.
> 
> ...




Big Silver Hoops!!!  They look good with everything


----------



## chocolate01 (Apr 30, 2005)

What's DDTA. I know some naturals use it but if any transitioners have tried it a review would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Country gal (May 1, 2005)

curlilocs said:
			
		

> Big Silver Hoops!!!  They look good with everything




I definitely have to co-sign on this statement. I bought some silver hoops and I get so many compliments when I wear them. People have said it sets off the look.


----------



## Country gal (May 1, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> I think the point is that you really shouldn't try to "control" natural hair.  Once you just let it be curly, wavy, bushy, kinky, whatever, you will be so much happier.




Just let it do the damn thing. Natural hair should be free and not controlled. I feel that sometimes we have to transition our relaxed minds to realize the capabilities with natural hair.


----------



## Return2Naptural (May 1, 2005)

Bubblin"

Thanks so much for starting this thread.  I have almost started to become discouraged, as I am needing constant feedback and affirmations these days, in regards to my hair.

This is my 2nd time returning to naptural.

I am really confused this time around.  There is so much out there.

My goal:

Waist length naptural hair, stretched ( i think...ugh.)

Okay here is my deal.

I don't know what is my hair type.  How do I find out and does one have to do this professionally?

I am bored, bored, bored, or did I say bored.

I have been hiding my hair under a wig for since February daily.  Summer's coming and I really don't want to deal with the extra heat that it sometimes produce.

On last Saturday I wrote this..."I just got done brushing and braiding my low neck length transitioning hair. Needless to say, it is very difficult to manage at this length. However, the routine I've followed for 2 weeks gave way to less breakage.(yayyyy) My naptural hair is so pretty, yall  Almost made me want to do the b/c right then and there. I am curious to find out my hair type. Its thick, soft and fuzzy coiled. I've notice that it was a lot more easier to comb and brush when my hair was damp this time around.

Anyways, because it took me almost 3 hours to wash, condition, detangle, brush, braid and bantu at the ends.  I've decided for my sanity if nothing else, to splurge and go to a salon weekly until I have more naptural hair than relaxed."

Now today, I feel discouraged.  I live in Atlanta, and unfortunately I have had a difficult time finding a stylist who specializes in transitioning hair.  

Any advice here would help.  I apologize for such a long and possibly babbling post, but I am really starting to lose my momentum here.

Thanks to all,

AmiRah


----------



## *Happily Me* (May 2, 2005)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> God Bless you, dear! It is unfortunate that you have lupus,but I know many other ladies who have it and have overcome this disease and have beautiful,lush hair,too
> 
> You say you don't know how to do the braidout method. Girl, it is really simple! Just make about 7-10 braids over your entire head after you wash it. No setting lotion is required,but you can use it. Use your favorite moisturizers and leave-in. Place rods at the ends of each braid. Let it airdry over night. In the morning, VOILA!!! Just tease/fluff a little and go about your business! If it doesn't look right the first time, keep trying. As for the bantu knots, you should use a minimal amount of setting lotion to about 7 knots on your head. What you do is grab a section of hair, twist it around until it starts twisting on its own and make circular knots. Secure the knots with bobby pins (the ones with no ends). Sit under the dryer for a while and after they are dry,  another VOILA!! Tease out the knots slightly,but not too much because it could end up looking frizzy. Take care!



I did a braidout a few days ago and it was pretty good for a 1st try.  Still working on the bantu knots though.  And, I'm looking around for phony ponies too.

Thanks for the tips.  I feel like a girl with a plan!


----------



## *Happily Me* (May 2, 2005)

cincybrownsugar said:
			
		

> As far as braidouts, the most important thing I have learned is to make sure the hair is 100% dry when done on wet hair. What has also worked for me is a heavy creamy moisturizer, which I cannot use for straight styles.
> 
> I will be happy to help out in any way I can.


 
Thanks for this suggestion.  I did my braidout on dry hair and I think it came out nicely.      I'm going to try to perfect this...


----------



## curlilocs (May 3, 2005)

Hi ladies!

I took a few pics of my famous wash-N-go!  

http://public.fotki.com/curlilocs

pw: bangz


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (May 3, 2005)

curlilocs said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> I took a few pics of my famous wash-N-go!
> 
> ...


 
Your wash-n-go is beautiful. I'm going to have to try one some day.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (May 3, 2005)

Return2Naptural said:
			
		

> Bubblin"
> 
> Thanks so much for starting this thread.  I have almost started to become discouraged, as I am needing constant feedback and affirmations these days, in regards to my hair.
> 
> ...



 I am so sorry you are feeling discouraged and I must admit, almost 3 hours for the above is definitely alot of time. Before I can really help you , I need to know step by step what you are doing to your hair, from wash til style. And about those stylists- lemme tell you, when they tell you how much they charge, trust, you will LEARN how to do your hair. This is how I learned how to style. To this day folks still ask me who does my hair-I love replying 'Mua"'


----------



## Poohbear (May 3, 2005)

curlilocs said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> I took a few pics of my famous wash-N-go!
> 
> ...


Your wash-n-go looks GREAT! Job well done!


----------



## MissJ (May 3, 2005)

Hi ladies.  I don't know if I should transition or not.  I haven't relaxed in 14 weeks, which is much longer than my  normal 6 to 8 weeks.  I've lost some hair but not too much.  I'm kind of confused as to what I should do, because I've accumulated a lot of relaxed hair.  It would take years for me to grow that much starting from scratch.


----------



## moda (May 3, 2005)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.  I don't know if I should transition or not.  I haven't relaxed in 14 weeks, which is much longer than my  normal 6 to 8 weeks.  I've lost some hair but not too much.  I'm kind of confused as to what I should do, because I've accumulated a lot of relaxed hair.  It would take years for me to grow that much starting from scratch.




You do not have to do the big chop to transition. Have you considered just getting a few inches cut off per year, then that way you will not lose the accumulated hair.


----------



## lsubabiedee (May 3, 2005)

this thread was a great idea Bubln!!!


----------



## sillygurl18 (May 3, 2005)

Return2Naptural said:
			
		

> Bubblin"
> 
> Thanks so much for starting this thread.  I have almost started to become discouraged, as I am needing constant feedback and affirmations these days, in regards to my hair.
> 
> ...




Now you won't be able to know what your hair type is until you cut off the relaxed ends, but since you've been natural before you probably know what your natural hair looks like. Maybe you could check out albums to find someone whose hair is close to yours.

Also how are you washing your hair?
You could:
1. put dry hair in sections
2. step under the shower with hair in sections and let hair get soaking wet.
3. Shampoo and rinse a section at a time and twist the section up
4. Then condition and detangle and rinse a section at a time and twist it up.

Now if you are going to braid your hair up you could make it even easier on yourself and make the sections neat so that you could divide the sections and braid.

HTH! Ask if you have any questions.


----------



## Tonya (May 3, 2005)

curlilocs said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> I took a few pics of my famous wash-N-go!
> 
> ...


 
Your wash adn go is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Tonya (May 3, 2005)

DDTA (Daily Defense Tender Apple) Conditioner works WONDER for my two textures.  it softens my new growth AND detangles my hair ofr much easier handling and hardly any shedding!  I LOVE it!

Do you ladies find that your textures is different in different places in your head?


----------



## *Happily Me* (May 3, 2005)

curlilocs said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> I took a few pics of my famous wash-N-go!
> 
> ...



That looks so cute!


----------



## *Happily Me* (May 3, 2005)

Tonya said:
			
		

> DDTA (Daily Defense Tender Apple) Conditioner works WONDER for my two textures.  it softens my new growth AND detangles my hair ofr much easier handling and hardly any shedding!  I LOVE it!
> 
> Do you ladies find that your textures is different in different places in your head?



I do see different textures.  The top of my head the hair is thick yet soft.  The edges and nape hair is kind of brittle. 

I'm having a hard time this week with my hair.  To top things off, I am still finding split ends!  It's driving me crazy.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (May 3, 2005)

Tonya said:
			
		

> Do you ladies find that your textures is different in different places in your head?




Definitely.  I seem to have a reverse kitchen.  The silkier, smoother curls in the back (no bigger than a straw/pencil,tho')...the spongy tight coily curls in the front (pen spring size).  The top has a kinda weird wavy/curly wiry mix of hair (kinda reminds me of my Mom's hair only curiler).


----------



## chocolate01 (May 3, 2005)

Tonya said:
			
		

> DDTA (Daily Defense Tender Apple) Conditioner works WONDER for my two textures. it softens my new growth AND detangles my hair ofr much easier handling and hardly any shedding! I LOVE it!
> 
> Do you ladies find that your textures is different in different places in your head?


 
Thanks Tonya. Where can I buy this? In a store or online.


----------



## curlilocs (May 4, 2005)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.  I don't know if I should transition or not.  I haven't relaxed in 14 weeks, which is much longer than my  normal 6 to 8 weeks.  I've lost some hair but not too much.  I'm kind of confused as to what I should do, because I've accumulated a lot of relaxed hair.  It would take years for me to grow that much starting from scratch.




I just started transitioning and I share your pain.  My hair isn't super long but I've worked hard to maintain the length I have and I just don't want to let it go yet!  This is a great thread and it's shown me that it's possible to transition without the BC.   

I plan to get a trim every 10 weeks.  For some reason when I get a hair cut it just stimulates the roots and my hair will grow.  I know a few people who can testify to that.  It might work for you too since your hair has length!  Good luck!!!


----------



## curlilocs (May 4, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> That looks so cute!



Thank you!

We are neck and neck with post relaxer time!


----------



## sharee (May 4, 2005)

curlilocs said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> I took a few pics of my famous wash-N-go!
> 
> ...



Ooooh I am soooo jealous. I wish I could do that with my hair.


----------



## Tonya (May 4, 2005)

chocolate01 said:
			
		

> Thanks Tonya. Where can I buy this? In a store or online.


 
No problem.  It is being discontinued so it is hard to find.  You may want to check drug stores, grocery stores and dollar store.  It is really cheap.  Mine was 1.00.


----------



## honeisos (May 4, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add a tip for transitioners, (even though I didn't transition officially):
> 
> Start buying the accessories, earrings, tools, etc. that you need now.
> 
> ...




Yeah I'm doing that now ... check out the earrings I got off Ebay ...
http://i11.ebayimg.com/01/i/03/da/0e/13_2.JPG



what do ya'll think?

real silver and only 4 bucks ... !


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (May 4, 2005)

Tonya said:
			
		

> Do you ladies find that your textures is different in different places in your head?


 
Absolutely. The front of my hair is finer than the rest of my hair. Sometimes it's difficult for me to tell the difference between my relaxed and natural hair in that section of my head.


----------



## MissJ (May 4, 2005)

curlilocs said:
			
		

> I just started transitioning and I share your pain.  My hair isn't super long but I've worked hard to maintain the length I have and I just don't want to let it go yet!  This is a great thread and it's shown me that it's possible to transition without the BC.
> 
> I plan to get a trim every 10 weeks.  For some reason when I get a hair cut it just stimulates the roots and my hair will grow.  I know a few people who can testify to that.  It might work for you too since your hair has length!  Good luck!!!


Thanks.  How long have you been transitioning?


----------



## curlilocs (May 4, 2005)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Thanks.  How long have you been transitioning?




I'm only 9 weeks post relaxer.  I got touch ups every 12 weeks so I'm not really having to deal with too much texture difference right now.  By week 13 I'll be insane!


----------



## curlilocs (May 4, 2005)

Tonya said:
			
		

> Do you ladies find that your textures is different in different places in your head?



Yes!!!  The back is near the crown is very wavy at the root!  The front is straighter!


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2005)

ayanapooh said:
			
		

> Lee,
> 
> I actually had the same problem a while back. My sides were so fuzzy, they wouldn't lay down for anything! The ONLY thing I found to work is this stuff called S Curl 360 Style Wave Control Pomade. It's thick like a grease, but it emulsifies in your hand and really lays those sides down. I use it after my CO wash, while my hair is still wet.  A combo of Elasta QP mango butter, this, and a little Ampro Clear Ice gel works wonders for my hair!!! You can pick some up at Walgreen's, and it's not expensive at all! Let me know how it works if you decide to get some.



Thank you Ayanapooh for the recommendation, I will try this as soon as I find it and I will update you.


----------



## chocolate01 (May 5, 2005)

Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## mscounselor (May 6, 2005)

I'd like to join! I am new to the site and also new to transitioning. Thanks to Bubblns album, I felt that there was hope for me[(thanks BTW).  I have no regime and I am currently looking. I just bought CON shampoo and I have cholesterol as my leave in. Any suggestions for making this process better?


----------



## chocolate01 (May 7, 2005)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> I'd like to join! I am new to the site and also new to transitioning. Thanks to Bubblns album, I felt that there was hope for me[(thanks BTW). I have no regime and I am currently looking. I just bought CON shampoo and I have cholesterol as my leave in. Any suggestions for making this process better?


 
Hey, welcome to the forum and congrats on your decision. I have been transitioning for 9 months now so i'll tell you what has helped me. The first thing I would say is set a goal for how long you want to transition. You may not make it to that goal (some people chop before) but for me it helps to keep me motivated like im working toward something. Second, experiment with different styles that will help you through you transition. I don't know how long you usually waited to touch up before, but up until that point it should be easy, it's after you pass that point that it gets hard. For me I have 3 simple styles that have helped get me this far..braidout, flexi rod sets, and the always handy ponytail. I rocked flexi rod sets for about 2 months (months 4-6) of my transition. The style is easy and last about a week. Same goes for the braidout, I rocked that all last month. Some people prefer braids but I prefer to deal with my hair, I feel like it will help me when im fully natural. Third, remember to moisturize, especially where your two textures meet. Your hair at that point is most prone to breakage so it should be treated with kid gloves. Fourth, patience. Transitioning is hard and it can get discouraging but we are all here to help and offer advice and support. I'm sure everyone else will add on anything I left out but I hope that helps.


----------



## *Happily Me* (May 7, 2005)

chocolate01 your flexi rod set looks fab!  I'm going to refresh my supply today, my rods are bent.


----------



## hopeful (May 7, 2005)

Hi Transitioners ,

I finally decided to take a peek at this thread and I am so excited for all of you. I bc'd just 6 or 7 weeks after my last relaxer (been natural for 3 months now) but my daughter is transitioning, her last relaxer was just before Thanksgiving, so she is like 5 1/2 months post relaxer.

At first it was easy then for a month or so it was really hard, her hair would become massively tangled whenever I washed it. Yesterday I gave her a big trim, 2 to 3 inches, shampooed with CON poo (green label) and conditioned with Dove Intense moisture. I then used Kids organics shea butter detangling moisturizing hair lotion and Hot six oil to braid her hair in about 10 braids. Her hair was easy to comb and looks sooo pretty. It finally looks more natural than not. My goal is for her to be completely natural by September so she can start the new school year off with a fresh start (3 1/2 months to go!). I will poo and condition on a weekly basis and braid it.

Sometimes it's hard though because I'm taking care of my natural hair, one daughter's transitioning hair and another daughter's relaxed, shoulder-length hair--sometimes I just get tired of doing hair! But I don't trust most hair dressers. Anywho, just wanted to say hi, wish ya'll good luck and share my story.


----------



## chocolate01 (May 7, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> chocolate01 your flexi rod set looks fab! I'm going to refresh my supply today, my rods are bent.


 
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## mscounselor (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the information! I usually waited 6 weeks to relax so I just hit that mark last week. I bought a flat iron and played with a piece of my hair and realized I have some options for the duration. I did bantu knots and that looked really pretty. I am familiar with twist outs as I've done them before as well. I set a goal for my long transition and I have increased my moisturizing routine. I also told everyone in my life for support and even my boyfriend said oh ok. The braids are a two month thing. I agree with learning to deal with natural hair so I'm just doing it for summer school(I'm in grad school). 
Thanks again for the information.


----------



## curlilocs (May 7, 2005)

*Transitioners support thread*


			
				mscounselor said:
			
		

> I'd like to join! I am new to the site and also new to transitioning. Thanks to Bubblns album, I felt that there was hope for me[(thanks BTW).  I have no regime and I am currently looking. I just bought CON shampoo and I have cholesterol as my leave in. Any suggestions for making this process better?


 
Welcome to the site  I am a new transitioner and my last relaxer was 03/05 as well.  Like you I don't have much of a routine, I just wanted to say hello and good luck with your decision!


----------



## mscounselor (May 8, 2005)

curlilocs said:
			
		

> *Transitioners support thread*
> 
> Welcome to the site  I am a new transitioner and my last relaxer was 03/05 as well.  Like you I don't have much of a routine, I just wanted to say hello and good luck with your decision!



Thanks...its nice to know someone in the same boat as me.   My two best friends are 100% natural. One did braids and the other a BC. I hate to say it but they dont understand me since I am doing a long transition and I dont do braids alot.   
Good luck to you and let me know if you find a good regime.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 1, 2005)

bump bump bump


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread. It keeps inspiring me to keep going and not look back at the relaxers!


----------



## hairlover (Jun 5, 2005)

great thread...............


----------



## Jewell (Jun 6, 2005)

Ya'll thoughts of relaxing have been creeping into my head, but I am adamant about going natural! I feel better knowing my hair and scalp are not going to be exposed to chemicals ever again. That keeps me going.


----------



## chocolate01 (Jun 6, 2005)

I had those thoughts too around the time I was usually due for a touch up. I just telling myself that I want to do this and remembered how mad I was the last time I tried and failed. It'll pass especially as time goes on.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 11, 2005)

I am 4 months post relaxer now and it's getting hard but i'm determined to hang in there!

I cut off 2 inches of hair and I'm doing the no-heat challenge for the summer.


----------



## caligirl (Jun 11, 2005)

Its gets easier...hang in there.  I am 14 months and counting.  The key is to find a good conditioner (deep and leave in) and learn to set your hair (rollersets, braidouts, etc), then leave it alone!  I finally love my hair and I'm so happy that I'm giving natural hair a chance.  People tell me everyday how exotic I look and it must be because of the hair because they never said this before!


----------



## chocolate01 (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree with caligirl. I found the hardest time for me was around the time I would usually get a touch up. After I got past that it's been a lot easier. I had some problems in April but I took my time and figured out what my hair needed (more moisture) so I started doing CW 2-3 times a week. Once I got past that it gave me more confidence that I can handle anything else that comes up

@ Caligirl: how have you been wearing your hair? And if you don't mind sharing your routine, products etc. I'm on the hunt for a new shampoo so I would like to see what others are using.


----------



## caligirl (Jun 12, 2005)

@chocolate:

I sent you a PM.


----------



## curlilocs (Jun 13, 2005)

4 months of transitioning is enough for me.  I have decided to BC this week!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 13, 2005)

I am coming up on my 4th month of transitioning.  I think that I have been really fortunate because I'm not really having breakage issues. What's killing me is blending the textures.  At this point my braid outs are a joke - I have frizz outs!      My styling consists of pulling my hair up into a high ponytail slap some mango butter on the ends, baggie it up and throw a ponytail on top.


----------



## asummertyme (Jun 15, 2005)

hi yall..i will be joining the trasition thread, b/c i am officially trasitioning...yeah for me...lol..i am very excited to join u guys..i have beed weaving and braiding for about 6 mos..and my last relaxer was about 4 mos ago..so i may have about 2 inches of NG..and i am very excited to do the big chop..i was expecting to chop off all my relaxed ends, but looking at it, i dont think it will be possible b/c i still need enough hair to braid and weave with (thats how i will be transing by the way), so i plan on leaving maybe a 1/2 inch of relaxer..i will be doing this at the end of the month ..and posting pics then as well..so i look forward to getting tips from u guys...

thnx


----------



## mscounselor (Jun 15, 2005)

curlilocs said:
			
		

> 4 months of transitioning is enough for me.  I have decided to BC this week!


Awww...no more transition buddy  ...oh well...Make sure you post your pictures!!!


----------



## onepraying (Jun 16, 2005)

*Good Morning ladies!

Thanks, Bubbln, for this thread!  Also thanks all you ladies who have contributed with your advice and encouragement.

I am currently 17 weeks(4 months) post relaxer.  This is the farthest I've ever gone. I'm transitioning with no chop, trim or anything like that.   

I'm not having any problems at this time.  In fact, I've found that I'm retaining length.... me!  Glory Halleu!

So far what has worked for me on wash days is doing EVERYTHING in sections.  I don't have any tangle issues(as of yet) with dry hair.  Usually, if I need to comb it out from say Bantu knots or something I'll spritz it with a spray bottle of water or my moisture mix.  For the most part I just part with the tail of a rattail comb.

When preparing for wash day I section in fours and ponytail them.  I then rinse my hair while in ponytails.  I take one section down at a time to add my prepoo, then put back in ponytails.  Then I rinse. I then spray my moo poo(c-cow-c fusion method) while in ponytails and scrub with the pads of my fingers.  The ponytails loosen up but they don't come loose.  It's a glorified Crown and Glory Method of washing.  I didn't even know it!  Sometimes I take the ponytails down and use a scalp scrubber(in my album) to stimulate and exfoliate my scalp.   I rinse the loosen ponytails.  Deep condition in four ponytails, then style or blowdry....in four ponytails.  I have lost half the hair I usually lose in detangling!  The ponytails seem to 'seperate' the ng from the relaxed ends.  

I've notice too, that since I've stopped relaxing, I've not shedd as much hair.  I was a CONSTANT shedder.....I am so excited about my natural hair!

Styles that have helped me get through:

Pincurls. 
Rollers sets with size small(orange, yellow or black) magnetic rollers.(I   
   haven't tried my usual red rollers with the clips yet though)
Slicked back ponytail with a baggie.(helped in retaining length)
Bantu knots.
Sylver2's scarf method and a few rollers.
Lastly, an occasional blowdry and/or flat iron.

I just let my natural hair do it's thing.  I try not to mask or hide it too much; that will drive me crazy and then I'll become a heat freak.   I only use direct heat to see length and to change up on styles(for my dh).

Just my two cents!*


----------



## chocolate01 (Jun 16, 2005)

Congrats on your upcoming BC Curilocs!! Make sure to post pics if you can.

@Onepraying: sounds like you have a good handle on things. I wish I would have started washing in sections earlier. I just started at 9 months into my transition!! I checked out your album and I love your hair!! Good luck on the rest of your journey.


----------



## curlilocs (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks ladies.  I'll post pics after my cut.  I'm so excited.


----------



## Dolapo (Jun 16, 2005)

new transitioner here!! im about 3 or 4 weeks post relaxer. i plan to transition for about a year and if i start having problems with the different textures before then, i wont think twice about doing the BC. i wash thrice or twice a weeks. it depends on how dry my hair feels. i moisturise daily and seal in moisture with oils. i will be tossing my old jar of relaxer in the trash today. err...ive been doing conditioner washes for a loooong time. and i wash only when i have to clarify with suave clarifying. i always have my hair in a ponytail since im not going to summer school right now. when school starts, ill do bantu knot sets, braidouts and wash and go. and i repeat, when these two textures start clashing, i wont think twice about cutting off the relaxed part of my hair. LOL. i just dont have the patience for hair problems. I wish evryone good luck with their transitioning!!! thanks Bubbln for this thread!  And oh, the last time i relaxed, it was underprocessed so it looks like its texturised. so i guess ill be battling with 3 textures. also, what is scab hair?


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm glad to have encouragement and support from you ladies!  I'm still hanging in there but I confess, thoughts of silky swinging hair keeps popping in my head.  I'm 4 months post relaxer.  

One day at a time... I really want to be natural and I WILL not give in.  Not today anyway!


----------



## mscounselor (Jun 16, 2005)

Today I am at the point where I have no idea what to do to my hair post wash. I have a major midterm to study for and don't want to use heat. But I don't want to go to work in the morning with uneven twists, braids, or whatever in my hair. Decisions, decisions, decisions... Atleast I don't have any inclination to relax it. (Thank you God!)

I wonder if transitioning is easier with a certain type of hair? hmmm....


----------



## mahoganee (Jun 16, 2005)

Tasha112 said:
			
		

> I am 6 months into my transition and things are becoming more difficult.
> My questions are:
> 
> -Is it normal to have a lot of shedding at this stage? I have gone from practically no shedding to moderate shedding now.
> ...


I transitioned for about ten months and couldn't take all of the tangles and knots anymore so I cut all of the permed ends off. My hair grows fast so I had enough new growth for my braider to braid up. She kept telling me that I could just let it grow on out but every time I took my braids down and shampooed I'd get to clipping. Also, I kept my hair in braids and when I took them down I had a lot of shedding but that stopped as soon as I cut the perm off.HTH.


----------



## mahoganee (Jun 16, 2005)

ayanapooh said:
			
		

> Lee,
> 
> I actually had the same problem a while back. My sides were so fuzzy, they wouldn't lay down for anything! The ONLY thing I found to work is this stuff called S Curl 360 Style Wave Control Pomade. It's thick like a grease, but it emulsifies in your hand and really lays those sides down. I use it after my CO wash, while my hair is still wet. A combo of Elasta QP mango butter, this, and a little Ampro Clear Ice gel works wonders for my hair!!! You can pick some up at Walgreen's, and it's not expensive at all! Let me know how it works if you decide to get some.


Oh great! Thanks for this info. I've tried different types of gels and it lays down for a minute and then it's poofed back up. I will be raiding my son's pomade as this is what I buy him. This smells good too.


----------



## Country gal (Jun 16, 2005)

My grandaddy said what did you do to your pretty black hair. I was like I am natural now. I told him he just prefers my hair straight but that I didn't cut it. So I had to pull the hair for him to see I still had length. Oh well, I like being nappy.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jul 9, 2005)

I really feel like relaxing at the moment.
I think my hair looks a bit messy and 'not right' unless I straighten it (because of the 2... maybe 3 textures: relaxed, underprocessed. natural), which I'm reluctant to do, since I've just dyed (some of) it. (extra damage etc)
I found a pic of me I had on my computer when my hair was straight and red and it looked great. 
or maybe more hair dyeing would satisfy me for now.. I love hair colour!
Maybe getting braids would kill my straight hair lust for now. (I've always wanted to get braids but didn't have the patience/want to spend the £!)
Or a new style or something. I always wear my hair down, centre part, which may not be the best style for transitioning. 
If I could do cornrows or french plaits properly that would really help! 
But I don't like having my hair up, too much of my face is exposed... 

OK, there's no point to this post, but that's what this thread is for isn't it? Transitioner's rants!


----------



## mscounselor (Jul 10, 2005)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> I really feel like relaxing at the moment.
> I think my hair looks a bit messy and 'not right' unless I straighten it (because of the 2... maybe 3 textures: relaxed, underprocessed. natural), which I'm reluctant to do, since I've just dyed (some of) it. (extra damage etc)
> I found a pic of me I had on my computer when my hair was straight and red and it looked great.
> or maybe more hair dyeing would satisfy me for now.. I love hair colour!
> ...


It's okay to rant. I think if you spend the money on the braids, it will allow you to forget about the fact your hair "doesn't look right".  Once I got my twists, the only concern about my hair was the moisture content. I can worry about something else. I would advise that you not look at old pictures. They are where you have been not where you are. If the braids aren't financially sound, try a braid out. Ironically, I tried mine for the first time the night before I got the twists. My best friend wondered why I even wanted the twists after that.
I'm rambling myself but I hope this helps.


----------



## angellazette (Jul 10, 2005)

I"m 6 months post relaxer...so maybe I can offer a few ideas.  I keep my hair cornrowed and moisturize, seal daily.  I also wash weekly.  Keeping my hands out of my hair seems to help with breakage and keeping it moisturized also plays a big factor.  It also keeps me from noticing the two textures as I only see them on wash day.  I tried the condition technique from this thread deep conditioning ( a different spin) and had no tangles in my hair whatsover in addition to it being extremely soft.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jul 10, 2005)

I've tried braidouts, they made my hair look too bushy. 
My best success has been twisiting some of my hair at night so it ends up all looking wavy. But I did this on friday, and I think I put too much coconut oil on and it was too wet when I did it. I was in a changing room that lunchtime and it's one that had the two mirrors so you can see the back. I couldn't decide whether my hair looked ok, or it looked a over-shiny, frizzy mess! I was trying to convince myself it looked ok though...


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jul 10, 2005)

I wish I could cornrow, angellazette....
I could try some different styles then.
But I'm so uncoordinated it's ridiculous.


----------



## mscounselor (Jul 10, 2005)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> I wish I could cornrow, angellazette....
> I could try some different styles then.
> But I'm so uncoordinated it's ridiculous.


Do you know anyone who can cornrow your hair once a week? Perhaps along the way they could teach you as well.


----------



## angellazette (Jul 10, 2005)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> I wish I could cornrow, angellazette....
> I could try some different styles then.
> But I'm so uncoordinated it's ridiculous.



It takes practice.  As of January this year, I couldn't cornrow to save my life.  I've done it basically every weekend since then and am only getting better!  It takes time!


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't know anyone can cornrow...
but... I'll try next weekend and hopefully not get too discouraged to continue practicing.

I'd love to be able to do the style where the hair is cornrowed almost to the crown and left loose from there. And it probably wouldn't take as long as doing the whole head... good for lazy me!

I know a friend who either does her own braids though (or does them with her mum), maybe she can help me learn that.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 10, 2005)

I also recently taught myself how to cornrow my own hair about a month and a half ago. Before then, I couldn't do it for the world, although I could cornrow other people's hair.


----------



## nita4 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello Ladies, this is a great thread.  

I've been on this forum for awhile and this is my third attempt at "trying" to transition.  I'm more determined this time because honestly my hair is damaged.  It is over-processed, under-processed, shedding, breakage, you name it.  This happened over time while relaxing my hair.  Putting a relaxer in my already damaged hair would only result in further damage and it's time to let it grow out.  I am six and a half months post relaxer and wearing braids because I find it hard to find a style that blends my textures well without requiring some type of daily maintenance and looks cute.  I love the natural look and have lots of support.  My mom and sister are natural.  I find tht with the braids my hair has a tendency to get dry.  Daily misting with anything other then water makes my scalp itch.  I plan on leaving my braids in for now as they are easy. 

My question to you is...because of the expense, I wanted to start braiding my own hair again.  My current style is cornrows in the front and individuals in the back.  I wanted to attempt braiding (which I"ve done in the past) my own hair using the braiders pattern in the back with the exception of the front, I will replace with individuals (can't cornrow to save my life).  Now in doing this, I just want to take out a braid and replace it with another braid.  Does anyone see a problem with doing this over time?  I will shampoo a couple of days prior to replacing.


----------



## Ms Red (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, um, I tried twists (close to the head and they look like cornrows) using 2 strands for the first time today. I used Humectress and Sta So Sof. However, I didn't have the patience to let them dry (I wanted a twistout) and didn't want to wear them to the gym so....

10 minutes later I took them out.  So I was disappointed but I figure it's cool-- the next time I do this when I wash my hair on Friday, I'll just do it and then wrap it and go to bed and let it airdry. I have a nagging feeling that I won't like the results until my hair is shoulder length but I'm going to try anyway.

I am considered a lazy transitioner. I am about 13 wks. post and my only hair styles consist of a phony pony (and baggie), and flat ironing it. I wear my hair straight (from one flat iron session) once a month and the rest I just use the pony. It's like my hair is not long enough for other things. But I might try individual twists and see how that comes out. Oh, and I rollerset sometimes although the last time made me mad because my hair came out like a fluffy mess, no definition really. I am going to try that again this weekend. I would also like to experiment with flat twisting the front and then rollersetting the back.

I found my alternative to Mango Butter: Grease and water.   I ran out of the butter and didn't want to use gel so, off I went in search of mixing something that would give me my waves and shine and coils. I don't like the grease part (I used sulfur 8) but it worked. My new growth is really apparent. It looks like waves and curls.  I have not had one urge to relax. Now flat-ironing-- that's a different battle!

Off I go to practice more styles. I've got to get something right!! I wish my hair was longer, but it has been growing! Good luck transitioners!


----------



## Covagirlm (Jul 12, 2005)

I am also 13 weeks post and im also a lazy transitioner. I wear my hair  pulled back with my ends tucked ender every day(my hair isnt long enough for a bun) I have tried rollersetting but I always end up looking like a little girl who just sweated out her press and curl. Im tired of looking a mess every day.I have been thinking that maybe I will just cut my hair into a little pixie(halle berry) cut for the rest of the summer and just get braids for the fall.


----------



## chocolate01 (Jul 12, 2005)

I just wanted to encourage all the transitioners. Keep at with your styles. Also I think we need to stop being so hard on ourselves. I have seen a lot of posts where someone will say I tried this and my hair didn't come out right and I go look at their album and have loved the results. I went through this last week after I did my BC. I did 2 strand twists all over but boy I was not ready for how much they shrunk up. But while I was being hard on myself I went out and got so many complimets on it, from all types of people. I even had one lady ask where I got them done. My grandmom couldn't even believe I did them myself. What I took from that experience is that we need to lighten up on ourselves and have fun with your hair. I thought I would share that with you guys and hope it would encourage someone. Good luck on the rest of your journey and trust me it is so worth it in the end.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Transitioners support thread (long)*



			
				chocolate01 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to encourage all the transitioners. Keep at with your styles. Also I think we need to stop being so hard on ourselves. I have seen a lot of posts where someone will say I tried this and my hair didn't come out right and I go look at their album and have loved the results. I went through this last week after I did my BC. I did 2 strand twists all over but boy I was not ready for how much they shrunk up.



Cosign 100%. I think this is where the oft-discussed mental transition takes place. So many of us are used to having smooth straight hair with every hair in place that when our multi-textured hair acts up it is hard for us to work within that framework, especially when folks are looking at us crazy.

Fortunately, I never styled my relaxed hair particularly impressively (often I didn't even comb it, just smoothed it back into a ponytail with my hands, let new growth show up prominently, etc.), so hopefully it won't be a too much of a shock to my coworkers and friends when my transitioning hair shows up with a trial hair style gone wrong after I take down my braids. By necessity, I will probably be spending more time styling my new hair than I spent styling the relaxed hair (which I realize and am preparing for).

Yesterday I was showing my good coworker/friend (white male, late 40s) some "natural" hairstyle examples (he saw the page on my screen and wanted to see more photos of Beyonce) and we came across some baby twists/coils.  He says "that's ugly." I said "that's how my mom's hair is." He says "it's ugly." It took everything in me not to flash on him (although I did a little bit). He's entitled to his opinion.  I just realize that there are going to be lots of folks who think that some of our "natural" styles and hair are *****, and part of that is our fault for masking our natural hair with relaxers, blowouts and p&cs for so long that most Americans think that naps and nappy styles are an undesirable anomaly rather than par for the course (this is not an anti-relaxer post, I'm just saying that when possibly as many as 80% of African American women straighten their hair, logically there are very few people that will ever get used to seeing "natural" hair styles and textures).

Keep the faith girls. Some days will be better than other days, and we're all in this together! I'll be looking for the same pep talks when my first braidout is a dismal failure.


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Jul 12, 2005)

I have not had a perm since Febuary 2005 I cut about 2.5 inches (Friday July 8th 2005)of hair off the end were breaking, over processed  hair was holden me back. I decided to cut my losses and start at a new point in my trasitition. I hope I can gain at least 3-6 linches of new growth By December 2005.  

I have been thinking about changing my current regimen.


----------



## jainygirl (Jul 12, 2005)

Just wanted to give some support to all the transitioners . Y'all are doing great. I have to concur on the mental transition, that's where the real changes start coming in. Youre trying to adjust from a lifetime of learned thinking to making your thoughts more friendly towards your natural hair. Y'all are doing so good keep it up  -- jainygirl


----------



## Kikootie (Jul 12, 2005)

I will be 17wks post this Thurs, and it just seems like my hair is getting puffier by the minute. Most of the time I wear my hair like angellazette's avator. Now when I do it, I have a lump on each side of my head because the hair is so thick right there. Its annoying and makes my head look even bigger than it already is (like some alien). I can't smooth it enough to get rid of them most of the time and I don't always have time for twist-outs. I never had this problem in the past when I was natural because I did not know about this website. I mostly pressed and flatironed at that time. I don't want to start that again. I'm doing so well without it. Any other hair-style suggestions or thoughts on how to smooth my hair better?


----------



## Country gal (Jul 12, 2005)

Once I accepted my natural hair for what it was, I felt much more happier and confident. I am wearing the hell out of my natural hair. I get a lot of people telling me they wish they could do it or it's becoming. It is a good feeling especially when I went through a tough transition. This is just a stepping stone. You will be okay once you really just embrace your hair. I was in your shoes worrying about how it would look or will my hair look like another member.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jul 12, 2005)

Country gal said:
			
		

> Once I accepted my natural hair for what it was, I felt much more happier and confident. I am wearing the hell out of my natural hair. I get a lot of people telling me they wish they could do it or it's becoming. It is a good feeling especially when I went through a tough transition. This is just a stepping stone. You will be okay once you really just embrace your hair. I was in your shoes worrying about how it would look or will my hair look like another member.



co-signing 110% Ironically, I had BSL hair when I was relaxed, rarely got compliments on it. The minute I chopped and started wearing my 'fro and afro puffs, I had to beat people off my hair w/ a stick I get so many compliments   I embrace my bushy curls & waves, I'll run my hand through my hair and be like dang this is my hair, it's so cool lol


----------



## angellazette (Jul 12, 2005)

Kikootie said:
			
		

> I will be 17wks post this Thurs, and it just seems like my hair is getting puffier by the minute. Most of the time I wear my hair like angellazette's avator. Now when I do it, I have a lump on each side of my head because the hair is so thick right there. Its annoying and makes my head look even bigger than it already is (like some alien). I can't smooth it enough to get rid of them most of the time and I don't always have time for twist-outs. I never had this problem in the past when I was natural because I did not know about this website. I mostly pressed and flatironed at that time. I don't want to start that again. I'm doing so well without it. Any other hair-style suggestions or thoughts on how to smooth my hair better?



In that photo, I just let my hair airdry with a satin scarf tied around it.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jul 21, 2005)

I am 5 months post relaxer.  I hit a rough spot but I am determined transition!

I cut my bangs and uploaded some pics.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Jul 21, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> I am 5 months post relaxer.  I hit a rough spot but I am determined transition!
> 
> I cut my bangs and uploaded some pics.


    hang in there!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 21, 2005)

Way to go Kikootie (17 weeks) and Dsylla (5 months)!  I wish you both continued success with your transitions.


----------



## mscounselor (Jul 22, 2005)

I am at 18 weeks post and in two strand twists with extensions...these are a God sent for me. 
I want to congratulate Dsylla and Kikootie for hanging in their. D, your new style made me want to go get mine cut as well. Its very attractive and something to new to help you through the rut!

Keep on hanging on  !!


----------



## onepraying (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Ladies! 

*Chiming in at 22 weeks post!!!   And love, love, love, love, lovin' ma hey-ah!!!    
Praise God!!!

Keep rolling girls, we can do it!!!*


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 22, 2005)

*35 weeks post over here and it has been a journey!  Congrats to you all for hanging in there.  Those rough spots will pass!*


----------



## curlilocs (Jul 22, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> I am 5 months post relaxer.  I hit a rough spot but I am determined transition!
> 
> I cut my bangs and uploaded some pics.



Sylla!  I'm so glad you are still hangin' in there.  Your hair so pretty!  You got that pouty look down girl


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks ThursdayGirl and Hopeful - I think of perming just about every other day but I keep in mind the reason why I'm transitioning. It's hard as heck but I know I will reap the reward of long, healthy hair one day. 

Mscounselor - I am soo glad to hear you found something that works for you. I KNOW its hard but you're doing it! 

Kikootie -Congrats!

Curlilocs - Your comment cracked me up! Lol

Onepraying - I really like the way you style your hair.  Thanks for your encouragement.

Thanks everyone for your support!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 22, 2005)

Go MsCounselor! 18 weeks post and rocking cute twists!
Congrats OnePraying on making it to 22 weeks, your hair is looking good!
And Tasha 112 at 35 weeks all I can say is wow, you probably have a lot of beautiful natural hair by now!

Go Transitioners! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cheleigh (Jul 22, 2005)

Today I am officially 19 weeks post relaxer (whoo hoo). I've had twists in since June 18, and taking them down July 31 (maybe) and won't get a rebraid for at least 4-6 weeks, so that's when I'll start asking a bunch of questions of the board! I am so ready to start playing in my 3-4" of new growth!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 22, 2005)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> Today I am officially 19 weeks post relaxer (whoo hoo). I've had twists in since June 18, and taking them down July 31 (maybe) and won't get a rebraid for at least 4-6 weeks, so that's when I'll start asking a bunch of questions of the board! I am so ready to start playing in my 3-4" of new growth!


 
Congrats on making it 19 weeks! And have fun playing in that beautiful new growth!


----------



## onepraying (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Jainy and Hopeful for the encouragement!

Congrats to everyone hitting their marks!   Each week is a steep climb as we venture into the land of the unknown.  

Keep growing, and have fun!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 22, 2005)

For all of you transitioning

I just want to say stick with it!!!! You wont regret it!!! 

when the going gets tough, just keep going.   and there will be tough days. Its like re-learning what to do with your hair and what to expect.  what works and what doesnt.  Thats not easy at times. Other times it can be so rewarding and fun.  Remember your hair got on your nerves while relaxed too right?  well it will at times while natural too.  If you go through times where you want to get your hair off your mind, get some braids or throw it up and a bun and forget about and LIVE.   Dont do anything to your hair while in a frustration time or or emotional time.   wait till that time passes, sometimes we take things out on our hair, our boredom , disasatisfaction etc.  Dont do it!!! Ride it out for a while and see how you feel later,  this avoids you doing drastic things with your hair that you will regret later.   I went natural and transitioned to the last inch, with no hair boards, no groups, no fotki (how the hell did i do it? lol) I just dont know...but i have no regrets today..and neither will any of you!!!!

its a long time coming...but at least you are all off to a good start!!! every day is a day closer to the hair you guys will reap for all that you are sowing into it today!!!

Just thought I would drop in on this post and give a little support.  I still have frustrating, "my hair gets on my dang nerve" days,  remember just cause you are having those days does not mean you are failing at being natural!!!

good luck to you all......being natural is the bomb!!!!!! LOLOL


----------



## chocolate01 (Jul 22, 2005)

Just co-signing with everyone else and giving encouragment to the transitioners. You will love the results, it is so worth it in the end.

Congrats to everyone for making it as far as they have.

@Dsylla: I'm loving your updates!!


----------



## Country gal (Jul 22, 2005)

Irresistible said:
			
		

> For all of you transitioning
> 
> I just want to say stick with it!!!! You wont regret it!!!
> 
> ...




Your hair is beautiful. I love the afro puff ponytail with the hat.


----------



## MissMarie (Jul 28, 2005)

hey all
I'm a transitioner, just checking in. Its been almost 15 months since my last relaxer and I must say that it gets easier for me to do my hair as I go along. The key for me is to keep my routine as simple as possible. My hair is the longest its ever been and I still remain low-maintenance.
  So a bit of encouragement to all you ladies out there transitioning. Don't worry so much about the stage, enjoy your hair where ever you are at now.


eta: i have a few new pictures in my album


----------



## nurseN98 (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats to all the transitioners on hanging in there!  

This thread is great!


----------



## Shalilac (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello everyone! I have been trans for 31 wks and counting. I had given up a few weeks ago and changed my mind again. I am determined to stick with it becuz I know how much I loved my natural hair (I was natural for 2 1/2 yrs and it was the bomb  ). I plan to trans for a yr and a half. The other 2 times I went natural (yeah, I said 2  ) I bc'ed with a quickness. My hubby was very supportive, but this time he said "no bc!" So I'll ablige him. So I guess I'll see ya'll on da nappy side.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello transitioners!

I cut off 2 - 4 inches today! It was impulsive but I doubt I'll have any reqrets. I plan to flexi rod it tonight. I'll post results tomorrow.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Aug 4, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> Hello transitioners!
> 
> I cut off 2 - 4 inches today! It was impulsive but I doubt I'll have any reqrets. I plan to flexi rod it tonight. I'll post results tomorrow.



Good for you!!!


----------



## chocolate01 (Aug 5, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> Hello transitioners!
> 
> I cut off 2 - 4 inches today! It was impulsive but I doubt I'll have any reqrets. I plan to flexi rod it tonight. I'll post results tomorrow.


 
I think it looks good! Sometime all you need is to get rid of a couple inches and everything will become so much easier. I know when I cut my hair to my shoulders in June the last couple weeks of my transition were so smooth. Continued luck everyone!!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the support.

It looks aight. A little too short but I'm sure I'll get used to this.


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Aug 5, 2005)

BBS, thank you so much for this thread! I am debating on whether or not to transition back to natural. The problem is that I *love* my natural hair and I *love* my relaxed hair...decisions, decisions. Well, I'll be praying for some divine enlightenment on this one. Shalilac, I am with you. The hubby said that he doesn't care whether I am natural or relaxed, but no more BC! I relaxed for a change of pace..and because I am not that great a stylist. It seemed as if my hair had stopped growing; people who BC'd after me had longer natural hair than I ever had! I wish that I could have found a *real* natural stylist in Charlotte. Any ideas? By the way, congrats to all of the newly nappy, old skool naps and happy growing to the transitioners!


----------



## patient1 (Aug 5, 2005)

All the best to all of the transitioners! I didn't transition to natural i just chopped. I wish I had known about it...

patient1***


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 6, 2005)

My mom said that my hair was too poofy.  I'm like "ma, what do you think hair texture such as mine is going to look like without a relaxer?"  Geesh!  Then having to get his last word, she says that I should put a scarf on to lay the front/top down.  

This dude at work was like "what's up with the fro?"

Gah! I can't get no support out there!

So thankful I can get some love here.  Thank you all.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 6, 2005)

@DSylla  :Rose: 

You are already beautiful and will be and feel even more so once you are completely natural. Hang in there and keep coming here for support.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Aug 6, 2005)

Transitioner checking in here… I need to vent --- bear with me! 
​ 
Don’t get me wrong…I don’t plan on relaxing my hair , but lately I’ve been dealing with some serious dryness (which I think may be due to the products I used this week to deep condition), out of the blue extreme thickness  , and hair combativeness all rolled into one!! It’s really been frustrating dealing with this 20% natural, 80% relaxed hair of mine! 

To begin, I wore braids for about 2 weeks before I had to take them out. I don’t know what caused this sudden change in my hair, but it has been getting THICKER!!  Is this common for naturals? For a minute I thought this was because I was expanding my coils with my fingers, but that wasn’t the case before and after I took down my braids, or when I put flexi rods in my hair last night. My hair was just sooo thick, in fact, I’ve been having a harder time with flexi rods because my hair just keeps expanding! Don’t get me wrong, I want thick hair, but thick hair and relaxed ends are causing me a lot of trouble. 

As for the condition of my hair, for some reason it has been getting dryer . I spent 45 minutes detangling my hair and loading it up with conditioner just to detangle, and I still wasn’t able to do it with ease! The dryness involved my natural hair, but the tangles involved my relaxed ends! Anyways, I believe some of this dryness is due to the fact that: 1.) I don’t know of any good moisturizers for my new growth alone while I wear a flexi rod up do; 2.) I believe this particular gel I started using for my sets has been extremely drying, and 3.) some of these products (i.e. conditioners) that I’m using don’t contain very good ingredients. I think I need to research some good moisturizing products for my hair because what I’m using just isn’t cutting it. 

Also, in another thread I mentioned something about all of my natural hair not coiling up. Is this common? Yesterday while my hair was damp I was playing in my new growth and decided to do a practice shingling technique. After I applied some gel and moisturizer to this particular section of my hair, twirled it around my fingers, and let it set for a few minutes, I noticed that the top portion of the coil didn’t coil at all. The rest of my hair had coils and loose spirals, but the top portion was just there --- no coil…nothing. Am I experiencing heat damage?  

 I need to give my hair a break. Right when I get back from vacation I plan to cornrow my hair using my real hair. Wearing cornrows has always helped me retain length and moisturize all my hair completely! Hopefully this will help with some of the problems I’m experiencing. If you ladies have any advice on how to whip my hair back into shape, please share!  

Thanks for letting me vent!  

_  -lovelymissyoli_​


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi Lovely,  I don't have much advice to offer.  In fact, I am experiencing extreme dry hair too.     I can definetly relate to your frustration though.  Hang in there. 
Hopeful - thanks for your kind words and encouragement.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Aug 10, 2005)

I already know about nappturality, but are there any other motivating site out there?? (No forums, I love this one!)


----------



## hopeful (Aug 10, 2005)

LilChocolateMa said:
			
		

> I already know about nappturality, but are there any other motivating site out there?? (No forums, I love this one!)


 
Try nappyhair.com. Check out the articles section, lots of inspiring stories.


----------



## Ms Red (Aug 16, 2005)

hey transitioners   

i am 18 weeks post and i'm having an issue. i know that my hair is growing and that i still want to be natural. but i feel very *discouraged* sometimes when i can't see the progressing length of my hair!! because of the shrinkage of the newgrowth, it seems like my hair is not much longer, and also i don't press very often at all so it's hard to see progress.   

anybody else going thru (or went thru) this? i don't have any urge to relax or anything, i just get really discouraged when i think that 4 months has only gotten me a little past chin length.

tia, cc


----------



## Cheleigh (Aug 16, 2005)

cupcake said:
			
		

> i am 18 weeks post and i'm having an issue. i know that my hair is growing and that i still want to be natural. but i feel very *discouraged* sometimes when i can't see the progressing length of my hair!! because of the shrinkage of the newgrowth, it seems like my hair is not much longer, and also i don't press very often at all so it's hard to see progress.



Maybe someone will have good advice on how to deal with this cupcake. It's funny you are discouraged by it, because I'm invigorated by the same issue--the shorter my hair gets, the more I love it, because it means the more new growth I have, and the closer I am to the BC!

I am also styling my hair with really tight curls, because I want to get used to having shorter hair (I've never had hair shorter than just above my shoulders). My wet set puffs are really a change for me. When I wear it loose, it's been like a lion's mane, which is different too because my hair is so much thicker hair than I've been used to. It's my relaxed hair that's slowly starting to give me the blues (it looks so...blah...compared to my natural hair). I will continue forward.


----------



## Shalilac (Aug 16, 2005)

I told my hubby that I was really itching to BC and he still said no, but he ageed with my chopping after transitioning for one year! I'm so excited!  So I will BCing in Dec. Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## onepraying (Aug 16, 2005)

cupcake said:
			
		

> hey transitioners
> 
> i am 18 weeks post and i'm having an issue. i know that my hair is growing and that i still want to be natural. but i feel very *discouraged* sometimes when i can't see the progressing length of my hair!! because of the shrinkage of the newgrowth, it seems like my hair is not much longer, and also i don't press very often at all so it's hard to see progress.
> 
> ...


Hey CC:

I've been going through this exact same thing!  I keep telling myself, I'm not really looking for length anymore, but in the back of my mind I KNOW that I am.    I've been wanting to do a pressing update and put it side-by-side with the pic in my siggie but I had been just too afraid that I haven't made any progress(the progress I say I'm not looking for, right?...lol)  However, I have made up in my mind to go ahead a do a comparison.  If I see length:   If I don't:     There isn't anything I can do about..

As we grow out our relaxer, the ends are getting weaker and weaker.    Plus, there is the breakage issue.  It's really all about how much length is being retained and your manipulation level.  Since I don't cut, I'm waiting on God and He's trimming.  I know the ends are breaking off in very small pieces.

I'm basically, concentrating on the day I have more newgrowth than relaxed ends.

I want to be natural and I want long hair.  My hair is much healthier now(especially the roots) then ever.  So I KNOW without a shadow of a doubt that my hair can't do nothing but grow, grow, grow.

Funny thing is, everyone else says my hair is growing except me.  Hair anorexia, you gotta love it!


----------



## Ms Red (Aug 16, 2005)

OnePraying:

You just summed up my thoughts exactly!    I couldn't have said it any better. Thanks for the encouragement and lifeline. I am transitioning without the BC and although it gets rough, I cannot WAIT until the day I have a head full of natural hair. 

It will truly be a beautiful thing!!! 


			
				onepraying said:
			
		

> Hey CC:
> 
> I've been going through this exact same thing!  I keep telling myself, I'm not really looking for length anymore, but in the back of my mind I KNOW that I am.    I've been wanting to do a pressing update and put it side-by-side with the pic in my siggie but I had been just too afraid that I haven't made any progress(the progress I say I'm not looking for, right?...lol)  However, I have made up in my mind to go ahead a do a comparison.  If I see length:   If I don't:     There isn't anything I can do about..
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet' (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks so much for starting this thread. I am 32 weeks post relaxer and now is the time when people really start questioning your motives. You know I've gotten the..."Ok, I thought you were playing...it's time for a perm now" or the "Dang, you really are serious... erplexed  WHY???" Support is key, so thanks for the support.

Check out my fotki album ( a work in progress): www.fotki.com/ATLPeach
Password in profile

Janet'


----------



## hopeful (Aug 16, 2005)

Janet' said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for starting this thread. I am 32 weeks post relaxer and now is the time when people really start questioning your motives. You know I've gotten the..."Ok, I thought you were playing...it's time for a perm now" or the "Dang, you really are serious... erplexed WHY???" Support is key, so thanks for the support.
> 
> Check out my fotki album ( a work in progress): www.fotki.com/ATLPeach
> Password in profile
> ...


 
Awww Janet' you are such a cutie pie, such pretty hair and a pretty face to match. 32 weeks post-relaxer is great! Good luck with your transition.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 21, 2005)

Janet' said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for starting this thread. I am 32 weeks post relaxer and now is the time when people really start questioning your motives. *You know I've gotten the..."Ok, I thought you were playing...it's time for a perm now" or the "Dang, you really are serious... erplexed  WHY???" *
> 
> Janet'



This happens to me too!


----------



## imstush (Aug 21, 2005)

i must say this is my third time.  The first time was in 2000 I started to transition.  In 2003, I put the relaxer back into my hair, regretted the decision.  And what do I do in May of 2005 I did it again.  So I am praying that I will not fall off the wagon.  Maybe if I take some pics of what the relaxer did to my hair, I will have enough motivation to stick it through.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Aug 21, 2005)

*I'm 1 month post, its smooth sailing now but I dont think I'll be saying that a few months from now.    *


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Aug 21, 2005)

Another transitioner here!! I pray to God that he helps me. I was natural for 5 years before I relaxed in November. ( I know, I know...) I *plan* to transition for a year before chopping. The first time I bc, but the hubby has given me the "no go" on that idea so I don't have much of a choice. I also want to have a bit of length. Right now my hair is the longest that it's been since elementary school and I am loving it! My hubby is happy with my hair now, and honestly I love relaxed hair, but I miss *ME*. It sounds strange but it's how I feel. I miss playing in my hair, twirling my fingers in my coils. Relaxed hair feels so lifeless, although it's appealing to look at. 

By the way, let me share a little comment with you that my family shared with me upon hearing that I was returning to natural hair. My mother said "don't go natural, just get a wig! They have natural looking wigs." My thought was (why not go natural and buy a straight wig??). My mother-in-law said "not that nappy stuff. Your hair is *supposed* to be straight and silky". You should have seen my face!!! I was thinking "oh, that did it! I'm going nappy for real now!!!" It's amazing how brainwashed our people are about our hair!


----------



## blessed (Aug 21, 2005)

I so glad for this support thread,because its not that easy to transition when your been relaxing your hair for years.  I too got so negative feeback when I told people that I was going natural.  But who cares what people think it my hair not theirs.   But I am so excited to see a whole head of natural hair. Can't what for a year to past!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Miss3 (Aug 22, 2005)

I am so so so tried of my hair I can just cry!!! I have not had a perm on my entire head since last Aug(04). I did perm the front of my hair about 5mths ago and that part of my hair it still a little straight. I HATE MY HAIR RIGHT NOW. I was about 95% natural and still needed to cut some perm out, I thought only about 2 or 3 inches, well last night I get to chopping and chopping and chopped off about 5 or 6 in. and I was ok with that because I thought that now I can deal with my hair and not have to worry about the two textures. YEAH RIGHT, still not right the front is still a little stringy. Now that I only have about 5 or 6 in. of hair left I'm not sure what to do with it. I tried to put it up in a afro puff and my hubby said it was ugly because it was "stingy". 

And to top that off my hair it SO dry it feels like a brillo pad. I have tried to deep con. and con washes for the past month and still dry dry dry, I HATE IT.I washed my hair this weekend and it took me 45min or more just to get the comb(K-cutter) through it and to put it in a pony tail. I do not want to take that much time out of my life to do my hair and still not like the results. I have not worn my own hair out(weaves and wigs) in over a year and I am trying my best not to perm and to love my own hair but with all the problems I am having, I'm wondering if it is worth it to go natural. 
Thanks to anyone who reads my rants!


----------



## caligirl (Aug 22, 2005)

@LilMiss3:

I feel the EXACT same way.  I'm tired of spending hours on my hair just to not like the results.  
Time like these I like to go to the Dominicans for a blowout and leave my hair alone for 2 weeks.


----------



## angellazette (Aug 22, 2005)

lovelymissyoli said:
			
		

> Transitioner checking in here… I need to vent --- bear with me!
> ​
> Don’t get me wrong…I don’t plan on relaxing my hair , but lately I’ve been dealing with some serious dryness (which I think may be due to the products I used this week to deep condition), out of the blue extreme thickness  , and hair combativeness all rolled into one!! It’s really been frustrating dealing with this 20% natural, 80% relaxed hair of mine!
> 
> ...



I was having the same drying experience also.  One day I was deep conditioning with Elucence MB, and after I rinsed and airdried, my hair was a dry, poofy mess.  I couldn't even get my fingers through my head...I have since stopped using the Elucence for my deep conditions and made a conditioner mix of dominican conditioners.  Try changing your conditioner, that may help.  Also, I'm going to try to cw more often.


----------



## MzTami (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I am a newbie and I am transitioning as well.  I don't really know why, but I am tired of relaxers and chemicals every 6-8 weeks.  Are there any other reasons why you ladies transitioned or transitioning to natural?

Also, Is it possible for new growth to be soft? I am not having problems with my hair yet, but it's only been 7 1/2 weeks since my last relaxer. I have not used a flat-Iron and I am thinking to myself, If my hair is this soft and manageable, what  possessed me to use a flat-iron daily for over 15 years? I can't believe how soft my hair is. It has done a 180 since I found this forum.  Thank you ladies!

By the way, Do you have to pay for fotki(sp) to post pictures?
Also, when the ladies say, look for the password in profile. How do I get to their profile to get the password?


Transitioning
Last relaxer- 07/02/2005
Texture-2b/medium
Length- shoulder
Goal-shoulder length 100% natural healthy hair.



> I would rather live my life as if there is a God and die to find out there isn’t, than live my life as if there isn’t and die to find out there is.- unknown


----------



## iwantlongerhair (Aug 26, 2005)

Little Miss3 said:
			
		

> And to top that off my hair it SO dry it feels like a brillo pad. I have tried to deep con. and con washes for the past month and still dry dry dry, I HATE IT.I washed my hair this weekend and it took me 45min or more just to get the comb(K-cutter) through it and to put it in a pony tail. I do not want to take that much time out of my life to do my hair and still not like the results. I have not worn my own hair out(weaves and wigs) in over a year and I am trying my best not to perm and to love my own hair but with all the problems I am having, I'm wondering if it is worth it to go natural.
> Thanks to anyone who reads my rants!


 
I don't have any advice but I can relate with what you are going through. My hair is super dry and after washing I have so many tangles. I went to the beauty salon today because I didn't feel like doing my own hair, she washed my hair and then told me she would have to relax it before she could style it so I just ended up leaving.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 26, 2005)

I got a question *cough* 

When you got past say the 6-8 week post relaxer mark, did you experience a ton of shedding?

Were you fearful about losing so much hair?

I shed, too, but I know shedding is natural.  My hair still seems as thick as it ever was.

I talked to my beautician yesterday and told him that my 8 weeks was coming up, but I didn't think I needed to relax again.  He wanted to know about shedding.

So for those of you who are a 4a/b and haven't relaxed for a long time, what do you think of shedding...?


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Aug 26, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am a newbie and I am transitioning as well.  I don't really know why, but I am tired of relaxers and chemicals every 6-8 weeks.  Are there any other reasons why you ladies transitioned or transitioning to natural?
> 
> ...




*Fotki offers two types of accounts, Premium which offers unlimited storage space for a annual fee of $50 and the Free account which offers limited storage space, I think you can store atleast 50-100 pics on the free account which isnt bad at all. To look at a members profile click on their nic then click ~view public profile~.*


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Aug 26, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I got a question *cough*
> 
> When you got past say the 6-8 week post relaxer mark, did you experience a ton of shedding?
> 
> ...



I am at the 10 week mark and I don't know if it is because of stretching/transitioning or season or what but my hair is shedding like CRAZY. I don't even want to touch it.

My last two relaxers I stretched from 14 weeks and 13 weeks and I did not shed. So I am clueless.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 26, 2005)

Little Miss3 said:
			
		

> I am so so so tried of my hair I can just cry!!!...


 
Don't cry Little Miss3! You'll figure it all out sooner than later. Maybe you have scab hair. Maybe you need to braid it up for awhile. I found that when I was natural sometimes my hair wanted me to leave it alone, so I would wash, condition, load it with leave-in and oils, braid it up and leave it alone for like at least a week at a time. Good luck.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 26, 2005)

Good luck Imstush, Sweet Ambrosia, Premierepearl08 and Blessed! You can do it!


----------



## Cheleigh (Aug 26, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I got a question *cough*
> 
> When you got past say the 6-8 week post relaxer mark, did you experience a ton of shedding?
> 
> So for those of you who are a 4a/b and haven't relaxed for a long time, what do you think of shedding...?



I had no unusual shedding at up to 14 weeks post.  After I took out my twist extentions, I started to experience tangling when washing and now, some breakage from the tangles.  I do now see more shedding (sometimes with a knot in the center of it).  I've seen about 5 broken strands on the top of my head below the demarcation line, which, for the 8th time, I attribute to being rough with the tangles.

Today I'm 24 weeks post, and my natural hair is doing well. My relaxed hair is not as happy, but that's to be expected.


----------



## caligirl (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't understand the whole "shedding" thing.  As long as you handle your hair gently and use a good conditioner, there is no reason for your hair to break or shed during the transition.  I've used the K Cutter comb and denman brush with no problems.


----------



## caligirl (Aug 26, 2005)

iwantlongerhair said:
			
		

> I don't have any advice but I can relate with what you are going through. My hair is super dry and after washing I have so many tangles. I went to the beauty salon today because I didn't feel like doing my own hair, she washed my hair and then told me she would have to relax it before she could style it so I just ended up leaving.



Good thing you left!  I go to a dominican salon with a year and a half of newgrowth and its no problem at all.  It all depends on the stylist...don't let anyone talk you into relaxing just to "style" your hair.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 26, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> I don't understand the whole "shedding" thing. As long as you handle your hair gently and use a good conditioner, there is no reason for your hair to break or shed during the transition. I've used the K Cutter comb and denman brush with no problems.


 
Well during the first 5 months of my transition, I had very little shedding and during the sixth and seventh month, the shedding was ridiculous..between month 7 through 9 the shedding decreased and now I am beginning to shed a bit more again...i treated my hair gently and used good conditioners with great slip, but the shedding continues and i manipulate my hair very little...Our hair goes through shedding phases (the transition of follicles from growth phase to resting phase) where we lose anywhere from 50 to 100 hairs a day. A lot of ladies use MSM which can decrease the number of shed hairs dramatically because it contains sulfur which tends to strengthen the follicles and lengthen the growth phase and reduce the resting phase (when the hair sheds). 

As for breakage I agree that a good conditioner, consistent moisturizing and protein treatments can prevent damage significantly. hth


----------



## Premierepearl08 (Aug 27, 2005)

Little Miss3 said:
			
		

> I am so so so tried of my hair I can just cry!!! And to top that off my hair it SO dry it feels like a brillo pad. I have tried to deep con. and con washes for the past month and still dry dry dry, I HATE IT.



I can sympathize!! ((HUGS))) I went natural in '99 by way of BC and I experienced similar results. I had my relaxer in May and BC in July. At first, it would look wonderful, kind of wavy/curly, but after a couple of months it was hard as a rock! There was no product that I put on it that would make it soft. Brillo pad for real. My mother told me "you need to do something about this" as she touched it one day and then recommended some Stay-Sof-Fro to me. Well, that didn't work! I don't even remember when my hair began to change but it did. What I had was definitely some form of scab hair! I don't have any pics of the brillo hair for obvious reasons! *grin* I say just wait it out! 

I have relaxed after 5 years of being natural and am now transitioning again so I may experience the same thing again, but it's worth it in the long run!!!  Hold out, hon!! Also, I found that the fewer products I used, the happier my hair was.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 27, 2005)

Tasha112 said:
			
		

> Well during the first 5 months of my transition, I had very little shedding and during the sixth and seventh month, the shedding was ridiculous..between month 7 through 9 the shedding decreased and now I am beginning to shed a bit more again...i treated my hair gently and used good conditioners with great slip, but the shedding continues and i manipulate my hair very little...Our hair goes through shedding phases (the transition of follicles from growth phase to resting phase) where we lose anywhere from 50 to 100 hairs a day. A lot of ladies use MSM which can decrease the number of shed hairs dramatically because it contains sulfur which tends to strengthen the follicles and lengthen the growth phase and reduce the resting phase (when the hair sheds).
> 
> As for breakage I agree that a good conditioner, consistent moisturizing and protein treatments can prevent damage significantly. hth



Thanks for that information, Tasha... I agree with you and Lng4HealthyHair that hair just sheds naturally anyway.

Some times more than others, but I was just alarmed when the beautician asked me specifically about shedding.

I went 4 months last time before getting a relaxer, and I didn't notice any weird shedding.  I do believe the thicker and longer the hair grows, the more shedding we may experience.  Can you imagine what we would look like with NO shedding?  Omigod!  LION QUEEN!

I would one day like to be relaxer free.  I've become quite adept at dealing with my natural hair and able to comb it out after washing.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm learning to tame my hair, finally! All I had to do was add oil, cream and anything moisterizing! Talk about simple... Thanks for the suggestions ladies!!!!


Well, I condition wash everyday, add some shea butter and coconut oil. Pull it back in a ponytail, bump my bang under then I'm out the door! Whew, i'm glad I've found something I can live with for awhile.

Oh, and I am sooooo loving my newgrowth again!


----------



## Kikootie (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm 24wks post so my hair is really getting out of hand. I conditioner washed my hair today and for the 1st time I did it in 4 sections. I liked it. It took longer but the comb out was much easier. Much less hair fromt the line of demarcation than normal ended up in the drain. I was so happy. From know on I will CW in sections.


----------



## angellazette (Sep 5, 2005)

Ladies, I use conditioner and water to spritz my hair daily but sometimes I feel that I just need an extra umph to my daily moisturizer.  I always follow up with oil...is there something I should add to the spritz?  Maybe I'm just being difficult.


----------



## Cheleigh (Sep 5, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Ladies, I use conditioner and water to spritz my hair daily but sometimes I feel that I just need an extra umph to my daily moisturizer.  I always follow up with oil...is there something I should add to the spritz?  Maybe I'm just being difficult.



I add: aloe vera juice, glycerin and peppermint and rosemary EOs to my spritz as well as a little condish and filtered water. I spritz twice daily. I also use jamaican mango & lime cactus leave-in moisturizer every night after I spritz and before I braid. My hair, both relaxed and natural, craves lots and lots of moisture.


----------



## Peachtree (Sep 5, 2005)

bumpin' for Meia


----------



## angellazette (Sep 5, 2005)

Wooo saaaaaa!

I had a moment today, thought about relaxing...I put all my thoughts in my fotki though...and added an afro photo!


----------



## balisi (Sep 6, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Wooo saaaaaa!
> 
> I had a moment today, thought about relaxing...I put all my thoughts in my fotki though...and added an afro photo!


Good for you angellazette! That was some pretty good self-intervention!


----------



## angellazette (Sep 6, 2005)

balisi said:
			
		

> Good for you angellazette! That was some pretty good self-intervention!



It was hard!

I think my hair may need to be styled while still very wet.  For those ladies who style while wet, what tools do you use to minimize breakage??

I'm going to practice some styles Friday...twists, bantu's...I don't have much hair so I'll try my best.


----------



## Cheleigh (Sep 6, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> It was hard!
> I think my hair may need to be styled while still very wet.  For those ladies who style while wet, what tools do you use to minimize breakage??



Good for you for resisting.  I had a not-great detangling session last night.  I think my mistakes were:

-not clearing shed hair before I washed
-braiding my bangs into the rest of my hair for washing--it mats the bangs every time I do this (when will i learn)   
-over manipulation of my hair while washing--I was clarifying because of buildup, and I overcompensated

Well, back to your question:  I don't need to style while very wet, but it's best to be damp. I use my fingers (my hair is not working well with brushes) to braid my hair after washing.  I can't imagine doing a wash and go with my transitioning hair. I also usually use a denman sometimes after detangling to clear my shed hair. I haven't used a comb in weeks.  I plait my hair every night--tangles concern me too much to sleep with loose hair.


----------



## angellazette (Sep 6, 2005)

I detangled prior to my wash using my Denman...it detangled pretty well and I didn't need to do extensive detangling after my deep condition.  Everything is good up at that point....maybe I shouldn't rinse the conditioner out, or rinse very little.  I think I'm going to try not rinsing the conditioner out...sometimes when I've deep conditioned in the past and left it in overnight, by the time I would rinse, it wouldn't be as wet but my hair was still soft...


----------



## onepraying (Sep 6, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I detangled prior to my wash using my Denman...it detangled pretty well and I didn't need to do extensive detangling after my deep condition.  Everything is good up at that point....maybe I shouldn't rinse the conditioner out, or rinse very little.  I think I'm going to try not rinsing the conditioner out...sometimes when I've deep conditioned in the past and left it in overnight, by the time I would rinse, it wouldn't be as wet but my hair was still soft...



What has helped me in detangling is washing in ponytailed sections(4 of them)..I can't detangle no other way.  I do EVERYTHING in ponytailed sections.  Before washing, I part my hair while dry and section off.  If needed, I then detangle each section.  However, my hair detangles much better while it is wet though.  

I usually don't "style" my hair wet.  I generally detangle, add my leave-ins and/or moisturizers, use my denman to brush my hair back, section by section, then pull everything into a ponytail.  I air dry this way.  I usually use a shea butter mix on my roots, so when my hair has dryed it is very soft and pliable.

Leaving the conditioner in or just rinsing a little out works like a dream too.  

Last week, I deep conditioned (overnight) with the ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pak.  When I rinsed, the comb glided through my hair like nobody's busy. My hair felt so silky.

I'm 29 weeks post so far.  

_*ETA: The tools I use: 
Starting at the nape, Part section with rattail end of comb(about four parts)
Detangle/comb with wide tooth comb
Add shea mix to roots to ends, brush with boar's hair brush.
When finished with that particular section, I brush back with my denman/or denman knock-off.*_

HTH,

~op~


----------



## angellazette (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks onepraying...my detangling has been going well lately.  My MAIN issue is keeping my hair moisturized, which is why I've been debating on the airdrying issue, and keeping conditioner in my hair, styling while wet, etc.  Maybe I should stop using shampoos and only do cw's.  I actually added conditioner to my shampoo the last few times and I still get the dry, not moisturized hair after it has airdried.  I always have this issue after I wash...hmmm, maybe the shampoo is my culprit.


----------



## Cheleigh (Sep 6, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I actually added conditioner to my shampoo the last few times and I still get the dry, not moisturized hair after it has airdried.  I always have this issue after I wash...hmmm, maybe the shampoo is my culprit.



I only wash once weekly, so I always shampoo.  My hair craves moisture, though, so I load my hair with conditioners (olive oil too for pre) for a prepoo and then for at least an hour after shampooing.

I haven't used heat since June. After I condition, I use about three leave-ins to detangle and moisturize. I braid my hair and put a little melted shea butter/palm oil, rosemary mixture on each section before I braid it. I sleep with it braided and flexirod rolled.

My hair is still well conditioned the next morning after washing.

At night, I spritz with my homemade moisture spritz, add jamaican mango & cactus leave-in and braid.  Then I sleep with a shower cap with a satin scarf. I take off the scarf and cap as soon as I wake up so the hair has time to dry.

I haven't had a moisture problem since I started this routine because both my natural hair and relaxed stay well moisturized.


----------



## angellazette (Sep 6, 2005)

It looks like you have a good system going Cheleigh!  I shampoo once weekly also but I may move it up to monthly, unless I'm using really heavy products.  

My regimen now is:

detangle dirty, but well oiled hair
shampoo
deep condition
apply extra conditioner
apply coconut oil to seal in
airdry
braid
tie up in satin scarf


I spritz daily while it's braided and oil every other night and at THIS stage, it is good and moisturized all week.  That's why I think it *may* be the shampoo.

Thanks for all the help/ideas ladies!


----------



## onepraying (Sep 7, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Thanks onepraying...my detangling has been going well lately.  My MAIN issue is keeping my hair moisturized, which is why I've been debating on the airdrying issue, and keeping conditioner in my hair, styling while wet, etc.  Maybe I should stop using shampoos and only do cw's.  I actually added conditioner to my shampoo the last few times and I still get the dry, not moisturized hair after it has airdried.  I always have this issue after I wash...hmmm, maybe the shampoo is my culprit.



Good to hear about the detangling....also glad you tried the C+COW+C method.........How long have you had the drying issue? Have you noticed it getting dryer as your hair grows out more?  Is it the length(relaxed ends) or newgrowth or BOTH that is dry?

You _could_ start with eliminating or limiting the poos, OR find poos w/ out the Lauryl/Laureth Sulfates.  J/A/S/O/N makes great moisturizing poo's w/out the ALS and SLS.   

Let's get to the bottom of this....what moisturizers are you using?


----------



## angellazette (Sep 7, 2005)

onepraying said:
			
		

> Good to hear about the detangling....also glad you tried the C+COW+C method.........How long have you had the drying issue? Have you noticed it getting dryer as your hair grows out more?  Is it the length(relaxed ends) or newgrowth or BOTH that is dry?
> 
> You _could_ start with eliminating or limiting the poos, OR find poos w/ out the Lauryl/Laureth Sulfates.  J/A/S/O/N makes great moisturizing poo's w/out the ALS and SLS.
> 
> Let's get to the bottom of this....what moisturizers are you using?





Onepraying, the drying has become more of an issue recently.  I can't exactly pinpoint a date, but just thinking back to photos in my album when I didn't have the problem, gives me an idea of July-August.  It starts off with my ends, then seems to move up the shaft.  After I wash, I apply a bit more conditioner and coconut oil.  I guess I don't have a specific product/leave in for moisturizing after my wash.  During the week I use a spritz of conditioner/water followed by my oil mix.  Then again, I don't notice this issue during the week.


----------



## onepraying (Sep 7, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Onepraying, the drying has become more of an issue recently.  I can't exactly pinpoint a date, but just thinking back to photos in my album when I didn't have the problem, gives me an idea of July-August.  It starts off with my ends, then seems to move up the shaft.  After I wash, I apply a bit more conditioner and coconut oil.  I guess I don't have a specific product/leave in for moisturizing after my wash.  During the week I use a spritz of conditioner/water followed by my oil mix.  Then again, I don't notice this issue during the week.


*
It sounds like the combo of conditioner ccnut oil and condish mix spritz is working for you during the week.  What do you do on the weekends though?  Are you styling differently and this is where you are seeing the dryness?  Are you pre-pooing?

I used to use a condish mix with a little oil added during the week as well, depending on how I was wearing my hair.  However, have you ever tried Shea butter?  It has truly been a godsend for me!  I create a creamy mixture by melting it down just enough to stir it good.  Then I stir in, a little evoo, FOTE av gel, FOTE vita. e gel and sometimes a little Surge LM#9.  I apply this to my hair soaking wet after my final rinse, then brush into a ponytail.  I air dry like this for several days(that's how long it takes my hair to airdry   ) Meanwhile, once I take it down, my hair is nice and moist.  Currently, my hair is pressed and it is STILL moist.  

I use a little water to spritz when styling during the week sometimes, otherwise my hair is continually moist until my next wash.  Sure I add some shea to my edges or ends during styling during the week sometimes as an aid, but not for extra moisture, because it is there.

I remember Poohbear having problems with airdrying during her transition.  You may want to pm her for ideas and suggestions.*


----------



## angellazette (Sep 7, 2005)

I do the spritzing all week and on the weekends...the only thing I do differently on the weekend is...shampoo.  So as I mentioned before, that's why I believe that *may* be a reason...the shampooing.

ETA I thought Poohbear wasn't a member here anymore.


----------



## onepraying (Sep 7, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I do the spritzing all week and on the weekends...the only thing I do differently on the weekend is...shampoo.  So as I mentioned before, that's why I believe that *may* be a reason...the shampooing.
> 
> ETA I thought Poohbear wasn't a member here anymore.



Hmm.....I didn't know that.  I'm halfway here myself...


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Sep 7, 2005)

I am trying really hard to do it now, but I am having breakage in one spot in the back. It has been since June 24,2005 since my last touch up. This seems so much harder and alot of breakage and I am about to give in to Phyto. Please help if you can


----------



## *Happily Me* (Sep 7, 2005)

Prince3 said:
			
		

> I am trying really hard to do it now, but I am having breakage in one spot in the back. It has been since June 24,2005 since my last touch up. This seems so much harder and alot of breakage and I am about to give in to Phyto. Please help if you can


 
I feel your frustration but please don't give up.  I was feeling like you just last week.  Try to keep your hair moisterized and find a simple style, one that requires very little manipulation while you transition.   

HTH,

Donna


----------



## Cheleigh (Sep 7, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> I feel your frustration but please don't give up.  I was feeling like you just last week.  Try to keep your hair moisterized and find a simple style, one that requires very little manipulation while you transition.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Donna



I agree with DSylla--

Breakage usually stems from one of three problems:
-Not enough moisture (usually #1)
-Too much manipulation (wearing it out too much, not detangling properly, or handling your hair too roughly)
-Too much heat

I do have to say that transitioning is not easy--someone once said that transitioning is not for the weak--in many ways, doing the BC is easier. 

But it is not an unmanagable process. This week marks my 6th month of transitioning.  The key (for me) is to repsect both textures--your natural and your relaxed hair may have different needs, but if you want to keep both on your head, you need to cater to them both.


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you all for the support, but I guess the reason I am down is the breakage has created a bald spot. I do not know what to do about it. I am just wearing my hair slicked back because of the length. I would like to transition to a texturizer.


----------



## angellazette (Sep 9, 2005)

Well I did a cw and deep conditioned, then did some experimental twists and bantu's.  I'm still airdrying, it's mostly dry but I must say that I don't have ANY of the dryness I was experiencing before on wash day.  Next week I'm going to try a cw with just a teeeeeeny tiny bit of shampoo and see what kind of results I get.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Sep 17, 2005)

I've been buying all kinds of conditioners, Nexus, Motions, Suave, John Frieda, etc. 
The _only_ conditioner that detangles my hair nicely is Lehair cholesterol (sp). I'm going to the store to stock up today!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm 7 months post relaxer!


----------



## Jewell (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Dsylla. My daily must-haves are:

-Motions After Shampoo Moisture-Plus Conditioner (one of the best I have found yet...loosens my curl pattern a little and makes combing SO MUCH EASIER! I have been there with Humectress and 'er thang. I also use Lustrasilk Herbal Cholesterol w/Carrot Oil. That's really good too.
-NTM Sheer Hydration Leave-In Foam
-NTM Silk Touch Leave-In Cream
-EQP Mango Butter...magicly works for me now.  

So far my transition is going great.


----------



## angellazette (Sep 29, 2005)

BUMP!!!!

I'm 8 months post today...still trying to do new styles and still sucking at it!  Some days I just want to BC and see what I'm working with.  The reason I don't is because I would really like more length.  I'm leaning towards buying the Braids by Breslin DVD's to try kinky twists.

I am so jealous of all of you who do can do cute styles!


----------



## Cheleigh (Sep 29, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> BUMP!!!!
> 
> I'm 8 months post today...still trying to do new styles and still sucking at it!  Some days I just want to BC and see what I'm working with.  The reason I don't is because I would really like more length.  I'm leaning towards buying the Braids by Breslin DVD's to try kinky twists.
> 
> I am so jealous of all of you who do can do cute styles!



Let me know how you like the Braids by Breslin DVDs...I have not been doing any cute styles like knots, flat twists or cornrows because I don't know how! 

I'm 29 weeks post, and I'm not going to BC for a while (well, goal is by March).

Congratulations on 8 months post!


ETA: Okay, why didn't anyone tell me that my post looked completely unintelligable!? I was like "who the heck wrote THAT post?"--then I saw it was me.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 1, 2005)

*Checking in. I'm currently 2 months post relaxer, so far so good!   *


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Oct 1, 2005)

This thread is so awesome.  I didn't know this thread was several months old.  Such positivity!  

I haven't been to the hair forum in ages because I've been getting my hair done at the shop.  I love seeing a natural headed black woman.  It's so fresh and pure looking. I'm having mixed feelings about transitioning though.  I would LOVE to be a natural but I don't want to go through figuring out what my hair likes (when I'm having trouble doing that now, relaxed), maybe doing the big chop and finding out how to wear different styles.  I am not one to wear extensions or braids and I don't know how to do a twist out.  My hair is 6 weeks post relaxer and I tip my hats off to you women who have gone 6 months, etc.  Thats amazing.  

My hair in it's current stage is a V shape and randomly uneven.  I wrapped my hair last night to give it a break from sleeping in rollers and did not want to wear it out and down today in public.  The back is growing, but is very thin and the sides, uh, don't even get me started.  As I run my fingers through my hair, the roots are thick, the ends are thin.  I'm so tired of it.  I moisturize, use serum, condition, oil, no heat, etc.  I would love to have thick even hair all around.  I am really considering this you guys. I truely think that by going natural will be for the better.  My edges won't be all broken off, no more relaxers (although I love walking out the shop with a fresh relaxer with a bouncy rollerset), no more thin ends...and in the meantime I can explain to my hair dresser that I am transitioning and I can get a straw set/flexi rod set or something.

Have any of you ladies transitioned and still wore a rollerset (and flatironed the roots when needed)?  I think I may do this.  I really do.


----------



## angellazette (Oct 1, 2005)

I would have to say lovelymissyoli.  She does the damn thing when it comes to flexi's, strawsets, etc.  Check out her album!


Side note, I did two minichops on each side of my head by my ears.  It is really easy to end up chopping everything, I had to stop myself!  Anyway, I plan to use these points to chart any MTG progress I get.  It was also much easier to style these two little sections all natural than with the relaxed ends.  My twist looked better and my twistout was more defined.  I think I'll be pleased when I chop it all off, but I'm still wanting more length before I do...


----------



## MzTami (Oct 1, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I would have to say lovelymissyoli.  She does the damn thing when it comes to flexi's, strawsets, etc.  Check out her album!
> 
> 
> Side note, I did two minichops on each side of my head by my ears.  It is really easy to end up chopping everything, I had to stop myself!  Anyway, I plan to use these points to chart any MTG progress I get.  It was also much easier to style these two little sections all natural than with the relaxed ends.  My twist looked better and my twistout was more defined.  I think I'll be pleased when I chop it all off, but I'm still wanting more length before I do...




You aint never lying!!! lovelymissyoli is the bomb when it comes to transitioning styles.  I have been trying to do the flexi-rod with her on-line assistance, I can say that I am getting better, but she is the Bomb Diggitty! I have her album in my favorites.  She is my hair idol


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 24, 2005)

*Bump!

Im 3 months post, so far so good.   Though I wish I were 18 months post or something, its gonna be a long ride for me!     *


----------



## angellazette (Oct 24, 2005)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *Bump!
> 
> Im 3 months post, so far so good.   Though I wish I were 18 months post or something, its gonna be a long ride for me!     *




It'll be over before you know it!


----------



## MzTami (Oct 24, 2005)

It's been 16 weeks for me and I am ready to cut all of this relaxed hair off.  I was using my steam rollers for about 3 days in a row, and it looks as if they damaged my hair.  My hair was doing so well and now it has turned on me. It is FRIZZY.


----------



## caligirl (Oct 25, 2005)

It's been 18 months for me and I'm ready for these permed ends to go.  Everytime I wash my hair I practice looking for the demarcation line and cutting with my fingers, haha.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Oct 25, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> I practice looking for the demarcation line and cutting with my fingers, haha.



I do this! But I'm not ready to chop yet unfortunately.


----------



## MzTami (Oct 25, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> It's been 18 months for me and I'm ready for these permed ends to go.  Everytime I wash my hair I practice looking for the demarcation line and cutting with my fingers, haha.




This is too funny I was doing this when I got home yesterday because I am tired of the frizzy relaxed ends. So I put ProfectIv/Doo Gro vitalizer/IC serum to stop the frizz, it did help a lot. 

I wish I had 18 months of new growth.  How many inches of new growth do you have??? Are you going to do the BC? If so, when? I have between 1.75-2.25 inches of new growth.  I need another 4 to 5 inches and I am saying good-bye to my relaxed ends.


----------



## caligirl (Oct 25, 2005)

@MzTami:

I measured on Saturday and I have 8-9 inches of natural hair.  So I guess my hair does grow 6 inches a year after all.  I plan to cut at the two year mark, next April.


----------



## blackhair (Oct 25, 2005)

I am transitionning. My last relaxer was Mid June.
I struggled like everyone else here with tangles. I found the magic product : Giovanni conditionner smooth like silk as a detangller. To simplify my  life, I have adopted a sleek nice bun on a daily basis. Proclaim gel along with olive oil from organic's are doing wonder.

I will maintain this regimen for another year before cutting the relaxed ends.


----------



## MzTami (Oct 25, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> @MzTami:
> 
> I measured on Saturday and I have 8-9 inches of natural hair.  So I guess my hair does grow 6 inches a year after all.  I plan to cut at the two year mark, next April.





Wow that is good!!! I would love to have 8-9 inches of natural hair.  Which month did you find your toughest? and when does it become smoothe sailing? 
BTW..what's your regimen? What products do you use to tame the new growth and frizz if any?


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Oct 25, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> It's been 18 months for me and I'm ready for these permed ends to go. Everytime I wash my hair I practice looking for the demarcation line and cutting with my fingers, haha.


 
I do the same thing.  It'll be 18 months for me in a couple of weeks and I am chopping! I would do it right now but I want to meet my 18 month goal. I can't believe I'm so close to being all natural.


----------



## caligirl (Oct 25, 2005)

@SilkyandSmooth:

You MUST post pics when you finally chop!


----------



## caligirl (Oct 25, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Wow that is good!!! I would love to have 8-9 inches of natural hair.  Which month did you find your toughest? and when does it become smoothe sailing?
> BTW..what's your regimen? What products do you use to tame the new growth and frizz if any?



The hardest was month 3.  My hair started to turn into dred locks.  What solved that was using Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and a K cutter comb exclusively.  And the Denman D3 brush is a gift from God!  I use this to smooth each section of my hair before braiding.  I do braidouts once a week.  Here's my regimen:
Clarifying Poo: Nexxus Aloe Rid
Shampoo: Keracare Hydrating Detangling
Conditioner: Kenra or ORS Hair Mayo
Leave In: Herbal Essences Replenishing Conditioner
I do 14 braids total for my braidout.  I usually wear it up in a wavy updo.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 25, 2005)

sounds like something i should try...thanks cali!


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Oct 25, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> @SilkyandSmooth:
> 
> You MUST post pics when you finally chop!


 
I will probably post the link to my fotki album. I may even put a picture in my avatar.


----------



## MzTami (Oct 25, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> The hardest was month 3.  My hair started to turn into dred locks.  What solved that was using Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and a K cutter comb exclusively.  And the Denman D3 brush is a gift from God!  I use this to smooth each section of my hair before braiding.  I do braidouts once a week.  Here's my regimen:
> Clarifying Poo: Nexxus Aloe Rid
> Shampoo: Keracare Hydrating Detangling
> Conditioner: Kenra or ORS Hair Mayo
> ...




Where would I purchase the Denman D3 brush and K cutter comb?

I heard so much about the K cutter.


----------



## caligirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I have seen the Denman D3 at Sally's and at some high end beauty salons in the mall.  I got my K cutter from here: http://www.ebonyline.com/britprofkcut.html


----------



## caligirl (Oct 25, 2005)

@MzTami:

I peeped your album...your little angel cake is too cute!  Try the K cutter and denman brush on her hair.  I bet she would look so cute with a braidout worn with a headband or a curly puff.  You can put perm rods on the ends of each braid to make little ringlets at the ends.


----------



## MzTami (Oct 25, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> @MzTami:
> 
> I peeped your album...your little angel cake is too cute!  Try the K cutter and denman brush on her hair.  I bet she would look so cute with a braidout worn with a headband or a curly puff.  You can put perm rods on the ends of each braid to make little ringlets at the ends.



Thank you...she's my little hair idol.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 6, 2005)

This is my second attempt at transitioning.  Last time I broke down and relaxed it at 14 weeks-my hair was beginning to loc.  I believe I can do it this time...I have found a way to make my new growth super manageable...oil treatments on damp hair under the dryer. It really really helps-unbelievably! Ya'll please pray for my deliverance from the creamy crack! I really wanna be clean this time! 

ETA: I am not telling my fam that I'm going natural. All they do is doubt me or look at me like I'm crazy...look what happened last time as a result of negative reinforcement (I relaxed)!


----------



## Jewell (Nov 9, 2005)

Bumping for Shellzfoshizzle...


----------



## zora (Nov 9, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> This is my second attempt at transitioning.  Last time I broke down and relaxed it at 14 weeks-my hair was beginning to loc.  I believe I can do it this time...I have found a way to make my new growth super manageable...oil treatments on damp hair under the dryer. It really really helps-unbelievably! Ya'll please pray for my deliverance from the creamy crack! I really wanna be clean this time!
> 
> ETA: I am not telling my fam that I'm going natural. All they do is doubt me or look at me like I'm crazy...look what happened last time as a result of negative reinforcement (I relaxed)!



I'm going to transition too.  The last relaxer I got made me fully relaxed for the first time in more than five years.  It feels weird and unnatural for me; especially since my hair is thin.

I'm kind of itching to texturize again, but I'm going to try and just blow my roots or wear braids.


----------



## kjames001 (Nov 10, 2005)

Great thread! I too have attempted at transitoning (for  5 months) but caved because I felt that the the two textures were too dificult to manage and achieve cute styles. But looking at these beautiful natural albums I am tempted to go at it again. 
My question however is for those with 4A/B hair, who are in the 5-6 month range where do you purchase your  ponies from? I have yet been able to find a curly/afro pony that looks authentic.


----------



## mscounselor (Dec 4, 2005)

I am back in. This time I too won't tell everyone I am doing it. I caved because I felt guilty about not talking to my old stylist. Now after not being supported by anyone, I realize it's time again. This will be a long transition as I want some length before I cut it. I also wont be using braids with extensions and it wrecked my hair. Now that I have learned some things, it should be easier.
K-cutter, Denman, and Maxiglide on Christmas wish list. 
Unfortunately I don't have a transitioning buddy like last time...:-(
I can do this....thats all I can really say.


----------



## beyondcute (Dec 4, 2005)

I got a hair chop. Not a Big Chop but a big one none the less.... I put it in my fotki. I really like it but no one else seems to... But I dont care one way or the other. I am EXTREMELY HAPPY with my hair!


----------



## MissJ (Dec 5, 2005)

beyondcute, your hair looks great.  I like those twists.  Where did you get them done?


----------



## Country gal (Dec 5, 2005)

We are here to support you during your transition. I love my natural. I really have gotten into a groove with it.


----------



## angellazette (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrats on the mini chop!  I do those from time to time   

mscounselor, the time will fly by.  It just hit me today that I'll be 11 months post this month.


----------



## beyondcute (Dec 5, 2005)

My god sister did them fro me, she cut it also. Im pretty happy. I just wish everyone around me would be happy too!


----------



## mscounselor (Dec 5, 2005)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> My god sister did them fro me, she cut it also. Im pretty happy. I just wish everyone around me would be happy too!



Is your sister free to do my hair


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Dec 20, 2005)

**Bump*


Today marks month 5 for me, so far so good!  
It seems like every month my hair is getting thicker and thicker, I wouldnt be able to manage all this NG without my beloved S-curl no Drip and Coconut Oil, they're the bomb fo shiggity!!   *


----------



## Cheleigh (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm at 41 weeks post this week. I took a couple of progress pics and posted them last night (in the last photo album). 

Weird. Feels like I'm progressing, but then it feels like I'm not progressing (hair growth) at all.

Big chop in a little over three months.


----------



## onepraying (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm 44 weeks post(11 months) this week and my puffs and ponytails are killin' my sides.  I'm trying to take a break from all the pulling they take so it has become pretty difficult and mindbending to come up with new no-heat styles ...however...I've come up with something I've noticed my relaxed sisters at church do....It's a great updo that doesn't cause me to pull on my sides!

See my siggy....I'll be doing this and a variation of it for a while.  The key or difference is laying the front and sides down and utilizing my relaxed ends by twisting and bantu knotting for curly definition....hope I can still get these curls when all natural.......thank you Lord!


----------



## MiWay (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm strongly considering transitioning.  I'm 10 weeks post and so far so good.  I'm doing the April Fools stretch, so if I can make it that long, I will try going another 6 months, and so on.  I'm noticing that my "real hair" texture is a lot nicer/wavier/softer than I remember, which is a good thing.  Thanks for the support ladies!  This is going to be challenging...


----------



## MysTori (Dec 21, 2005)

Checking in. I'll be 8 weeks post this Friday! That's not long on this board, but it's a long time for me! I passed the 5-6 week mark where I usually cave in. You girls are so inspirational and encouraging. I am going to shoot for 6 months right now. My ultimate goal is at least 18 months. Thanks BBSuga for the thread. Now I have one more place to go when I get discouraged.


----------



## tallnomad (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi,

I'm coming out of a texturizer.  It's been about two months.  My texturizer was still similiar to my own hair texture--I thought, but it is quite different as my hair is getting quite tangled.

I think I'm going to transition by getting my own hair double twisted every couple of weeks.

Has anyone done this?

thanks!


----------



## kitchen_tician (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't think I've ever posted in this thread, but I just wanted to make sure I was included on the official Transitioners Thread amongst you lovely ladies.    

I'm approaching 8 months and so far so good. Currently I'm on a rollersetting mission until May 2006.  I normally don't set goals, but I figured this may be a good start. I still don't have any plans for the BC, so I'll be a transitioner for the next few YEARS.   

Congrats on all of your progress ladies! Hang in there!


----------



## justgottomakeit (Dec 22, 2005)

hello,

I dont think i even remeber when my last relaxer was so i would say i am trasitioning for about 3 months. Man!!!! its hell. I just want to know how in the hell can i wear cute down styles that will hid my new growth well enough. I ve tried bantu knots and i look like i could scare the dead alive . Or maybe i did them worng  . If i could wear a down style that hides i think i can make it.

Please help me erplexed


----------



## Faith (Dec 22, 2005)

My only goal right now is to make it to week 16. I have made it to 13 weeks before so it's not hard. Making it to week 16 then 20 then 24 will be a true test. Then after that I may be home free..lol.
I was so tempted to go buy a relaxer today though. EEK! The only reason I'm not is because I figured out how I can get my natural hair as straight as my texturized hair on the days I want it straight. I guess I never gave myself the chance to try and work with it before I relaxed/texturized last year.


----------



## onepraying (Dec 22, 2005)

Faith said:
			
		

> My only goal right now is to make it to week 16. I have made it to 13 weeks before so it's not hard. Making it to week 16 then 20 then 24 will be a true test. Then after that I may be home free..lol.
> I was so tempted to go buy a relaxer today though. EEK! The only reason I'm not is because I figured out how I can get my natural hair as straight as my texturized hair on the days I want it straight. *I guess I never gave myself the chance to try and work with it before * I relaxed/texturized last year.



This is the key Faith, working with it.  You have to get the mind state of a different textured hair.  You hair won't 'do' what it used to relaxed.  It takes some getting used to...

You'll make it..., take each week at a time, be willing to try new things.  If a hair style fails, figure out what went wrong and then think of ways to prefect it.  If you find a great style, think of ways to change it up a bit, this way you won't get burnt out on the same style.


----------



## onepraying (Dec 22, 2005)

justgottomakeit said:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> I dont think i even remeber when my last relaxer was so i would say i am trasitioning for about 3 months. Man!!!! its hell. I just want to know how in the hell can i wear cute down styles that will hid my new growth well enough. I ve tried bantu knots and i look like i could scare the dead alive . Or maybe i did them worng  . If i could wear a down style that hides i think i can make it.
> 
> Please help me erplexed


Have you considered lightly flatironing the roots or blowing them out with a blowdryer?  Depending on your texture, you can actually get your roots pretty straight with a curling iron.  Oh! make sure you stay away from products with water in them once you straighten.

Stay tuned..I'm going to be putting some straighten techniques in my albums..


----------



## angellazette (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm getting more anxious to chop!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Dec 22, 2005)

justgottomakeit said:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> I dont think i even remeber when my last relaxer was so i would say i am trasitioning for about 3 months. Man!!!! its hell. I just want to know how in the hell can i wear cute down styles that will hid my new growth well enough. I ve tried bantu knots and i look like i could scare the dead alive . Or maybe i did them worng  . If i could wear a down style that hides i think i can make it.
> 
> Please help me erplexed


*
Have you tried braidouts? Check out~~> motowngirl.com for more styling options.*


----------



## angellazette (Dec 22, 2005)

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever posted in this thread, but I just wanted to make sure I was included on the official Transitioners Thread amongst you lovely ladies.
> 
> I'm approaching 8 months and so far so good. Currently I'm on a rollersetting mission until May 2006.  I normally don't set goals, but I figured this may be a good start. I still don't have any plans for the BC, so I'll be a transitioner for the next few YEARS.
> 
> Congrats on all of your progress ladies! Hang in there!





Your hair grows so fast!!!


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 22, 2005)

Just checking in... I'm only about 2.5 months into my transition, so I haven't had any big changes yet, and I've done this twice before so I think I'm pretty prepared. This time I really want to stick it out though, no turning back. I'm hoping not to chop at all, because my goal (other than being natural) is to have Long (BSL) hair!


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 22, 2005)

Good Luck! See you on the other side...one day.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Dec 22, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I'm getting more anxious to chop!


 
Oh, I remember that feeling. The more new growth I got, the more I wanted to chop. I wanted to get rid of the relaxed ends so badly, but I also wanted to reach my 18 month transitioning goal. Believe me, if I didn't like wearing my hair back in a ponytail/bun so much, I would have chopped much sooner.


----------



## Country gal (Dec 22, 2005)

I am pass the transitioners stage but wanted to cheer you ladies on. It's a blessing to have such a supportive board for naturals.


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey   I'm checking in too!

I am 4 months/16 weeks post relaxer exactly on Christmas Day!  I am so proud of myself for getting myself so far, there is no turning back now.  I have about 1.75" of newgrowth, but not all over.  I know, my hair grows sooooooooo slowly.  The 1.75" in mainly in the front and the middle crown area.  My bad areas are STILL my right side and my kitchen area.  

I'm not sure of my hair type...I will have to go check out naturallycurly2.com (or whatever the website is) to see...but my newgrowth is SO managable.  I don't know if this is because of the MTG, but I have only been using it for a week...my newgrowth was soft and managable before this though.  Also, I don't have much 'wave, curl pattern'...My newgrowth in the back is just THERE.  There is no definition to it whatsoever.  I wonder if this is scab hair...?!?  

Anyway, I did a mini chop on the right side and my nape because it wasn't worth trying to be cute with those straggly strings of hair.  So my nape is all natural and my right side is just a hot mess but you can't tell because I wear my hair in a rollerset so it's disguised.  Today I trimmed my split ends.  

I would like to get close to an inch of new growth per month.  My goal is to chop around the time school starts so I can go with a new look in August 2006. I just started using MTG every other day so it's too early to tell if it's working.  I plan to use it until August 2006, then, I will let my hair grow (slowly) on it's own without any help.  I think I am going to buy Surge again.  I used it inconsistently once before and don't remember if I got growth or not, so I guess it's worth another try.  I'm not one big on vitamins so I think I will do MTG and Surge for at least the next 6 months.  I wish I had a digital camera to take pictures for you all...

Happy Holidays, be safe, happy hair growing and God bless you all!


----------



## justgottomakeit (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks you are a blessing!!!


----------



## angellazette (Dec 25, 2005)

After having these kinky twists, I'm interested in other braided/twisted hairstyles with or without extensions...besides micros.  Anyone have any pictures, suggestions??


----------



## MzTami (Dec 25, 2005)

Helllo..I'm checking in too. I am 6 months on next Monday the 2nd of January. I tell you, this journey is getting a little more difficult. It seems as when I wash my hair, it has been coming out in small knots.  This has been happening for about 3 weeks now. I haven't been doing anything different so I guess it's part of the transitioning. 

I am also having trouble making my new growth shine, it looks very very dull and dry. I moisturize it with ORS, but still no shine. I supposed this is scab hair as well. 

My texture is strange.  It's really wavy in the nape area and midcrown, but is 4 d,e,f,g, in the front temples and difficult to manage. I bought some IC pomade and Gel to make it lay down but it made me look as if I had dandruff(sp)

Anyway, enough about me..I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy transitioning!


----------



## caligirl (Dec 26, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Helllo..I'm checking in too. I am 6 months on next Monday the 2nd of January. I tell you, this journey is getting a little more difficult. It seems as when I wash my hair, it has been coming out in small knots.  This has been happening for about 3 weeks now. I haven't been doing anything different so I guess it's part of the transitioning.
> 
> I am also having trouble making my new growth shine, it looks very very dull and dry. I moisturize it with ORS, but still no shine. I supposed this is scab hair as well.
> 
> ...



MzTami,

Try using a denman d3 brush to set your hair.  I use this brush on small sections then braid it up.  My hair dries shiny and wavy.  I still haven't figured out how to get my front edges to act right.  They are definitely the coarsest, toughest part of my hair.


----------



## MzTami (Dec 26, 2005)

Thank you Caligirl..I definately have to get one of those brushes. What are you using for moisture?


----------



## caligirl (Dec 26, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Thank you Caligirl..I definately have to get one of those brushes. What are you using for moisture?



For moisture, I mist my hair with water then rub in some Kenra Moisturing Conditioner.  I also use Wanakee Oil for the Hair which I love.  It feels and smells just like the oils that your scalp naturally produces.


----------



## angellazette (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe we should have roll call to see who's still transitioning...well I still am!  One year for me!


----------



## Nanyanika (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm still transitioning for at least another year.


----------



## beyondcute (Jan 28, 2006)

Im still transitioing


----------



## Kysmet (Jan 28, 2006)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm still transitioning! 7 months to go!


----------



## kitchen_tician (Jan 28, 2006)

9 months into transition.  I could have had a baby by now!!!


----------



## MiWay (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm trying...  Going into my 16th week.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jan 28, 2006)

Still transitioning. Tomorrow marks the start of week my 47th week transitioning. I will be doing the BC sometime in the next few months (hopefully March).


----------



## tinkat (Jan 28, 2006)

Im still Transitioning, havent touched a relaxer since July 30, 2005


----------



## Kikootie (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm still going. 45 wks.


----------



## angellazette (Jan 28, 2006)

nubianqt86 said:
			
		

> I'm still transitioning! 7 months to go!



I LOVE your poof photo!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jan 28, 2006)

*I'm still transitioning!  *


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Jan 28, 2006)

22 weeks along.  ALMOST half way there.  Last relaxer was August 25th, 2005.  I don't know how long I'm going to transition.  Maybe for a year.  It all just depends on how much new growth I have at the end of summer when school is about to start.  I want to start school with something FRESH and have a new look.  I'm no longer using the growth enhancers (Surge, MTG, WGO, etc) because I haven't seen much for an enhancement.   I'm just trying to keep it simple by CW twice a month, maintaning rollersets and moisture, MoIsTuRe, MOISTURE! 


GOOD LUCK ALL MY TRANSITIONERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jan 28, 2006)

*I am now 100% natural! Transitioning complete(almost 13 months)! My mom urged me to just cut the rest of the relaxer off yesterday, mostly on the crown. She checked it for me and said she didnt see any relaxer ends anymore.  I will be meausuring in april for the Q.u.I.Challenge. *


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 29, 2006)

Ladies, I just need to vent.  

I am having some "I hate my hair" issues going on right now. I am in my 10th month of transitioning. For the last month or so I have become sick of dealing with my hair. Sick to the point where I want to cut it, but I know that if I cut at this point, immediately afterwards I will have serious 'oh $hit' issues. 

So I have tried working on my styling skills, and I have none. My twists are too puffy at the roots and I've tried following the advice here about twisting downwards or starting twists by braiding, but I still have the puffiness at the roots. I had twists professionally done and of course they looked brilliant but I haven't been able to replicate that look. 

Right now I am looking at a well moisturized lions mane sitting on top of my head. I know that I'm taking care of my hair correctly because both my natural and permed textures are strong and I have minimal shedding and virtually no breakage. But the styling is making me crazy.  And I'm trying like hell to not lean on the maxiglide (although it has eliminated my desire to perm). 

Tomorrow, I am going to go look for a wig, but I tried that route a few months ago and I couldn't find anything that didn't look ...well 'wiggy' on me, but I will try again and continue trying to learn to style this mop on my head.

The point of all this babbling is that if anybody can offer suggestions on what the hell I'm doing wrong with my twists/braids, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 29, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I LOVE your poof photo!



Thanks, Angel!


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jan 29, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Ladies, I just need to vent.
> 
> I am having some "I hate my hair" issues going on right now. I am in my 10th month of transitioning. For the last month or so I have become sick of dealing with my hair. Sick to the point where I want to cut it, but I know that if I cut at this point, immediately afterwards I will have serious 'oh $hit' issues.
> 
> ...


*A wig or weave sounds like a good change to ease your frustration. When I had more relaxer than natural my hair seemed puffy too....and then when I had more natural than relaxed my ends seemed stringy. Now that the relaxer is gone I dont notice puffy or stringyness. So, it def. gets better hang in there. hth*


----------



## Dlene (Jan 29, 2006)

I am so happy you started this thread. Now I have two support groups:  my friend who convinced me to go back to natural and of course LHCF. I love this forum. Well, I have been 13 weeks post now and I am loving my new texture from my new growth. I am really glad that I made this decision. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jan 29, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> So I have tried working on my styling skills, and I have none. My twists are too puffy at the roots and I've tried following the advice here about twisting downwards or starting twists by braiding, but I still have the puffiness at the roots. I had twists professionally done and of course they looked brilliant but I haven't been able to replicate that look.
> 
> The point of all this babbling is that if anybody can offer suggestions on what the hell I'm doing wrong with my twists/braids, I would greatly appreciate it.



Well, I can't give too much advice about how to correctly do the twists, because I feel that I can't do them on my transitioning hair without doing micro twists or adding fake hair. The discrepency between my natural and relaxed hair is so great (thickness compared to thinness) that my relaxed hair cannot support good-sized twists.

In looking at how the professional did your twists--they are way smaller than yours, which is one key. The second is that she flat twisted the front, which is probably another key--she didn't really get the twisted only parts super duper tight, but the style holds tighter because of the flat twists. Obviously, the perm rods (masking the thinness of the relaxed hair) was key in your style's success too. What product did she use to twist?

There was a thread on np.com recently about how to not get puffy roots when doing twists--you should check there too.  Keep your head up!


----------



## KiSseS03 (Jan 29, 2006)

Still Transitioning!! I'm nearly 4 months post!


----------



## MzTami (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm feeling your frustration JCoily.  I will be 7 months post relaxer this week and I am styled challenged too.  I can't offer you any advice but I want you to know that I empathize with you.  Lately I have been using my curling iron because I see no other way around.  Good Luck with your transition.


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Jan 29, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I'm feeling your frustration JCoily. I will be 7 months post relaxer this week and I am styled challenged too. I can't offer you any advice but I want you to know that I empathize with you. Lately I have been using my curling iron because I see no other way around. Good Luck with your transition.


 
I didn't know you were transitioning MzTami!  I am six months post, Good luck, see you on the other side!


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Jan 29, 2006)

May i join this group. I went 100% natural a bit over 4 years ago. After 2 years i found myself not able to manage my hair. So i caved in and relaxed. If i had known what i know now i would have never relaxed it. I have had a relaxer since i was 8 years old even though i only had it relaxed every 6 month, straight was all i knew. 

Right now i am having some issues with my roots. The rest of my relaxed hair will be nice and neat, but if i try to run comb through the roots i run into problems. It will get so tangled. I am dreading the up coming summer. When i sweat its the worst. The last time when i went natural i just cut it like 2 inches short. So i never had to deal with 2 different types of hair. What can i do????


----------



## MzTami (Jan 29, 2006)

shellzfoshizzle said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were transitioning MzTami!  I am six months post, Good luck, see you on the other side!




Yeah I knew that you were transitioning and that we were pretty close in post relaxer months. Good Luck to you too. 

Look out NATURAL here we come.


----------



## mscounselor (Jan 29, 2006)

14 weeks post and still trying to learn how to style it. I also dont want to add extensions to my hair so the idea of braids isn't in the cards. Maybe getting my hair cornrowed or flat twisted again.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## MiWay (Jan 30, 2006)

16 weeks post...  I'm loving my texture, but the styling is killing me!!!  For the past month, I've been going to the Dominican salon to get it done so it will remain manageable.  I didn't really want to get braids, but other than getting blowouts, I don't know if I can handle this stuff.  But I'm gonna keep on keeping on...


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm still transitioning, it's been just over a year now. I've got about 6.5" of new growth. 
I started wearing my hair curly a few days ago and doing co-washes. 
The relaxed ends are looser, probably type 2. But I love how my hair looks in a ponytail now! Which was unexpected because I hated ponytails while relaxed! 
I am planning to chop in July this year, but it might be sooner.


----------



## onepraying (Jan 31, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I'm feeling your frustration JCoily.  I will be 7 months post relaxer this week and I am styled challenged too.  I can't offer you any advice but I want you to know that I empathize with you.  *Lately I have been using my curling iron* because I see no other way around.  Good Luck with your transition.



First off I want to congratulate everyone that has made the decision to chase this natural thang and also you ladies who are still hanging in there.  It truly is commendable..

Believe it or not, I've all but forgotten how long(in terms of weeks) I've been in transition ..it will be a year in Feb. since I last had a relaxer and since Cheleigh( my hair sister! ) is about 47 weeks than I'm probably about 48 or 49 weeks...I too have come up on some serious hair challenges lately.  

I had been surviving on making twists and then bantu knot-outing them, giving me a very curly look..I would basically make puffs and do updos in this curly state, but my temples and nape started getting too sore from the stress I was putting on them.  I had vowed off the heat several months ago but realized I had no other option...My problem had been me trying to do relaxed styles with natural hair...I had to start thinking in terms of, "I'm natural, get used to it."   

Now I don't so much mind natural, frizzy looking styles so a couple weeks ago I started using the Maxiglide, curling iron and/or blowdryer without the expectation of a super straight look. If it sweated out a little and the hair got puffy, that's okay, it's a lot easier to do twist/braid outs and bantu knot-out puffs because the hair isn't so thick....I didn't wash that for about two weeks!

The stress was also abusing my relaxed ends...I would have to plow through my natrual hair and gently pull through the relaxed ends...it was getting to be too much...one things for sure, I have no inklings of going back to the creamy crack.  Just needed to give my hair a break....right now, I'm on my second day in a deep conditioning baggied bun , of which I'll probably rinse tonight and do yet another baggied bun, then on Thursday, CO, and blow dry... 

I hope my experiences help someone, because you guys are a huge help to me. 

~op~

PS:  I have no idea when I'll be updating my album. The battery compartment door on my camera is still broken and I need to use that warranty and take it and get it fixed.....Meanwhile,I told myself once I hit a year into my trans. I wasn't going to update but every 2-3 months because it will be a lot of the same.  I do, plan on doing some how to's though..


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Feb 3, 2006)

Mini Update:

My right side and nape is growing.  Slowly, but sure it is.  You guys don't know JUST how damaged it was.  It was over and under processed (if that is possible), it just started thinning out, breaking off and doing whatever the hell it wanted to do...SOOO...I chopped off the relaxed ends about two months ago, which consisted of about 3 strands ...and so my right side is completely natural with about two inches of natural hair.  You can't tell because of the way I wear my hair and it is covered.  Anyway, the point is, it's growing.  I'm happy.

So I'm trying to not wash my hair so frequently because CW and all that manipulation just isn't my thing.  So my new regimine is to wash my hair once every two weeks.  I will no longer be doing wet rollersets and sit under the dryer.  It's getting too thick and just looks like a ball of fluff.  What I will be doing from now on, starting tonight is blowdrying it (handheld), using my denman as an "attachment" to straighten out the roots, oil/grease it and curl it, then roll it and go to bed.   I don't know how this will hold up considering I'm using HEAT, but we'll see.  It sounds like a lot to do, but the majority of my time was spent blowdrying it trying to get it straight.  

I can definitely tell that my hair is growing.  Shrinkage is already setting in.  My hair reaches the bottom of my neck and yet it seems to be at my ears.  I HATE THAT!  I guess I better get used to it.  

Anyways, I have been transitioning for....this will make my 6th month.  I can do it! I can do it!  I don't know what my future plans are, but I really want to cut these STRINGS off!  I am just not ready to wear a TWA.  I will give myself til AT LEAST when school starts in August.  If I am confident and feel secure with the length that I have then, then big chop it is.  If not, I will give myself until the end of 2006.  When that time comes it will be SO liberating.  I really want to wear twist outs.  I think those are soooo cute, easy (but I STILL can't do them!) and last for a while.

I do have a problem learning how to style it just as some ya'll do.  I try bantu knots and they didn't come out ok.  The style itself is cute, but it looked a HAM on me, maybe because my hair isn't the same length...just wasn't feeling it. I don't know how to flat braid, I can only do free single braids and when I do that, my ends (relaxed get all knotted and break off from me trying to unbraid (which usually ends up with me ripping the comb through to untangle).  I tried single twisting but my hair doesn't stay twisted.  Someone said before it was because of my relaxed ends and if I were to twist my natural hair, it would stay twisted.  I know practice makes perfect but my arms, wrists and poor little fingers get tired of practing and I usually end up with an attitude because I can't master a style.

Thanks ladies, and good luck!


----------



## caligirl (Feb 3, 2006)

msbrown76 said:
			
		

> 16 weeks post...  I'm loving my texture, but the styling is killing me!!!  For the past month, I've been going to the Dominican salon to get it done so it will remain manageable.  I didn't really want to get braids, but other than getting blowouts, I don't know if I can handle this stuff.  But I'm gonna keep on keeping on...



Be careful with the blowouts.  I recently discovered a 3 inch piece of hair in my crown when the rest of my natural hair is about 10 inches.  I love how they do my hair, but I did not transition this long just to have breakage.  Another option is to have them rollerset you ONLY, then go home and flat iron yourself with a ceramic iron.


----------



## MiWay (Feb 3, 2006)

caligirl said:
			
		

> Be careful with the blowouts. I recently discovered a 3 inch piece of hair in my crown when the rest of my natural hair is about 10 inches. I love how they do my hair, but I did not transition this long just to have breakage. Another option is to have them rollerset you ONLY, then go home and flat iron yourself with a ceramic iron.


 

Very interesting...  I'll have to keep an eye on that.  I was thinking about getting blowouts every 2 weeks, but maybe I'll make it for special occasions or once a month.  I don't want too much stress put on my hair.  I'm almost at APL, and I've come too far to mess it up now.


----------



## Parvathi (Feb 3, 2006)

Transitioner here! Its been 5 months and twelve days since my last relaxer and my hair is thriving. I really try to focus most of my care to my NG since I view my relaxed ends (23 inches) as dead weight. I am going to try and extend this for another year before the big chop but that all depends on how fast my NG grows. I am soo looking forward to this journey and am even more excited that I would not be doing this alone!

As far as styles, I do lots of braidouts and buns. To prevent breakage I handle with extra care and detangle in sections. I also make sure to moisturize my scalp (combination of Vitapointe, Mango Butter, and coconut oil) before detangling. I only use heat for DC and protein treatments. The hardest part of transition IMO is patience. I find myself taking an extra hour to do my hair than before. But I am soo ready for a change!!

All the best in your individual journey to the land of "Nappy but Happy"!!!!. I'll meet you all at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 3, 2006)

Paravthi, you should continue to treat te relaxed hair as well. At the line of demarcation your new growth has alot of stress and if you dont take care of all you hair, everything suffers. I hope that makes sense....


----------



## Parvathi (Feb 3, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Paravthi, you should continue to treat te relaxed hair as well. At the line of demarcation your new growth has alot of stress and if you dont take care of all you hair, everything suffers. I hope that makes sense....


 
Yes it makes complete sense...but I thought more stressed was placed on my relaxed hair since it is more fragile and susceptible to breakage? If I do not place as much importance on my relaxed ends, will that lead to breakage of my new growth? Also, how do I care for the dermacation line?


----------



## FAMUDva (Feb 3, 2006)

msbrown76 said:
			
		

> Very interesting... I'll have to keep an eye on that. I was thinking about getting blowouts every 2 weeks, but maybe I'll make it for special occasions or once a month. I don't want too much stress put on my hair. I'm almost at APL, and I've come too far to mess it up now.


 

I'm in the same boat as you.  My last relaxer was 8/05/05, and I've been winging it with the help of LHCF.  I do get DBOs every so often and was thinking I'd start going every 2 weeks.  Now I've settled on once a month and for occasiions when I want to wear my hair down.  I'm only 4in past my shoulders (in the back) with hopes of being BSL, but I don't want to ruin health.  I've always had healthy hair (ALWAYS), and I don't want to mess that up while shooting for length.

My question to you veteran transitioners:

How do you refrain from becoming a PJ? I've been reading the boards for a couple of months and while it's very tempting to want to try EVERY single thing people suggest, I started this process to STOP being a slave to my hair.  While my goal is to maintain my hair's health, I've never had to do all the manipulation that I've read here.  What do you ladies think?

I'm a wash every week, condition/deep condition every week kind of girl.  Since being on this board I've tried the CW every few days and find I lose MORE strands by wetting my hair so often during this transition phase.  Am I alone here?

TIA


----------



## onepraying (Feb 3, 2006)

Parvathi said:
			
		

> Yes it makes complete sense...but I thought more stressed was placed on my relaxed hair since it is more fragile and susceptible to breakage? If I do not place as much importance on my relaxed ends, will that lead to breakage of my new growth? Also, how do I care for the dermacation line?



You are right, however,  what beyond is saying is that you need to treat it all the same.  

I made the mistake and tried to ignore my relaxed ends.  They ended up fried looking and so unhealthy..

With 23 inches, you need to utilize those ends.  Keep them healthy and strong because you'll need them as styling aids to get you through..

You will also need to do some strengthen treatments like aphoghee or emergencee(I suggest, as you become more natural use: honey, egg, evoo and mayo) every so often(6-8 weeks) or as needed  This will help strengthen the relaxed ends as well as the line of demarcation.  You want to keep that line nice and moist and strong.  When moisturizing your hair, pay close attention to the line and be careful..Breakage comes with transtioning, but we are in control of HOW MUCH breakage.

No, your newgrowth won't started breaking if you take care of your hair as a *whole*.  Hopefully, products that work on your relaxed hair will continue to work on your newgrowth.. Pay close attention to how your hair reacts to certain products and take note.

Let me suggest that you keep a journal.

HTH

~op~


----------



## Cheleigh (Feb 3, 2006)

FAMUDva said:
			
		

> My question to you veteran transitioners:
> 
> How do you refrain from becoming a PJ? I
> 
> Since being on this board I've tried the CW every few days and find I lose MORE strands by wetting my hair so often during this transition phase.  Am I alone here?



I am a PJ, but after the initial flurry of activity while I tried to get a routine going, I slowed way down on my PJism.  I told myself that I don't need any (or many) new products until I BC. The BC is my reward to myself to buy the products I REALLY want to try like Qhemet, Oyin, MHC, Asha, AG, Curls, etc. (although I just got Jessicurl in a swap I couldnt' resist )

I didn't wash my hair very often until I started transition in earnest (August). I was surprised about the strands I was losing until I talked to my family, who told me my natural hair shed a lot.  Also, I have found that now that the routine is set, I'm losing a LOT less hair. Finally, I lose more hair than I used to because I only detangle my hair when I CW. I haven't seen a comb in my head (other than to part it) since August. I guess it's okay, because my natural hair is thick as all get out.


----------



## onepraying (Feb 3, 2006)

My question to you veteran transitioners:

How do you refrain from becoming a PJ? I've been reading the boards for a couple of months and while it's very tempting to want to try EVERY single thing people suggest, I started this process to STOP being a slave to my hair.  While my goal is to maintain my hair's health, I've never had to do all the manipulation that I've read here.  What do you ladies think?

If something is working for you as far as technique and products are concerned, then stick with that.  If you are looking for a change, review the product raves and decided what you think would be best for your hair.   Usually, when one starts chasing every rave that hit the board, they get burnt out and end up back with what they were doing in the first place... If low manipulation is your thing, by all means STICK WITH IT!

I'm a wash every week, condition/deep condition every week kind of girl.  Since being on this board I've tried the CW every few days and find I lose MORE strands by wetting my hair so often during this transition phase.  Am I alone here?  No you aren't alone..While CWing has benefitted a lot of ladies it also has been a curse to others.  Generally, the phase(3-6month post relaxer phase) you are in, you will get shedding.  I had been having lots of it when I wet my hair too(it has finally slowed down ), I'm doing all that is right so I'm chalking it up to much needed shedding.  My hair isn't extra thin and I don't have bald spots so I'm okay with it.  If the shedding is bothering you, stop the CWing or reduce it

HTH

~op~


----------



## FAMUDva (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Cheleigh and OnePraying!  Much appreciated.  
I do have very thick hair; even when relaxed.  I've been using MTG for about 4 weeks now and it's getting even THICKER along with all the NG.

I'll stick to what's working.  I really appreciate this place for transitioners  !


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 3, 2006)

WOW One praying put it down! I agree with everything she haas said. As far as not becoming a product junkie. I will try soemthign but if it doesnt work I give it away. Also it depends on what people are saying if product X keeps thier relaxed hair moisturized and I already have a product that moisturizes both my relaxed and new growth I pass on that product. No point in getting somethign that only works for half my hair. Also just as One praying said, you cant expect to have the same results as everyone else. (wtch out IM bout to curse) I use grease on my scalp and without it my hair growth slows to a standstill (tried for 6 months) and my hair got so brittle it was coming out in clumps. Every thing else stayed the same (shampoo, conditioner, etc) the only thing that was missing was my grease. On the other hand some women HATE grease and they say it harms thier hair growth and hair.

 So... the moral is just because it works for 1 person (or 30 for that matter) does not mean its gonna work for you and if its not doing what you need then move on. I mean seriously if someone with a jherri curl said NEWSFLASH THIS JUICE MAKES MY CURL NICER! I wouldnt go gewt it because 1 I dont have a jherri curl and 2 I dont want to take any advice from anyone with a jherri curl.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Feb 3, 2006)

OnePraying,
You broke it down girl.  I am still trying to find out what works for my hair. I used to M.O.M back when i was younger but i haven't tried it for years. I am just trying to find what works for my hair and when i go i wont be buying products here and there. 

Beyondcute,
Girl i am like you if something doesn't work i pass it on. I usually give it to my mother and if she doesn't like it she'll give it to my brothers. They just want something to slap on their heads, but they keep a low cut so it really doesn't matter for them. My mother loves her some grease too. I like it every now and then. When my hair was natural, girl was loving me some grease and my hair was growing nicely and barely and shedding. So to each its own. I am just trying not to get caught up in all the raves and stuff.


----------



## Dlene (Feb 5, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your decision to go natural!! I transitioned for 1 year and 4 months so I would like to assist you all on your journey, if you all would like me to. This will be a thread for you ladies to vent about the change, ask questions, etc etc. I check in this forum everyday, so there will be NO question unanswered. Also, veteran transitioners, please assist me!!
> 
> Here's my album- http://public.fotki.com/Naturali-t  the password is brillo



I am really excited about going natural,BUT I have been getting negative feedback except from my friend who encouraged me to go natural and my hair stylist. What should I do? The negative feedback I have been hearing is that it gets too tangled, difficult to comb and your hair will start breaking. Is this true? What is a good deep conditioner that you recommend to use? What moisturizers are you using?

TIA


----------



## Cres812000 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi fellow transitiioners,

I just went to the salon and this was my first visit to the salon during my transition. I'm about 18 weeks post relaxer. The beautician roller set my hair on the mesh rollers with the pins because she said it would pull the new growth more tighter and then when she was done she grazed lightly over my new growth with the flat iron. Before she used the flat iron she showed me how smooth the rollers got my hair. I was impressed because I've always had used magnetic rollers. My hair looked really good and very full. It looked like my hair was relaxed because the rollers pulled my new growth so straight. I think I found a style that manages the two textures.


----------



## caligirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Dlene said:
			
		

> I am really excited about going natural,BUT I have been getting negative feedback except from my friend who encouraged me to go natural and my hair stylist. What should I do? The negative feedback I have been hearing is that it gets too tangled, difficult to comb and your hair will start breaking. Is this true? What is a good deep conditioner that you recommend to use? What moisturizers are you using?
> 
> TIA



My hair turned into dred locks at 3 months post until I discovered Kenra Moisturing Conditioner.  That stuff is a God send!  I also realized that I HAVE to braid my hair in sections to let it dry or it will dry in one tangled knotted bush.  Also, the right tools are key.  I use a K-Cutter comb to detangle and denman d3 brush to smooth and straighten.


----------



## Recherché.Beauty (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm here. Today is my 1 year since I've been transitioning...yay meee l0l


----------



## kitchen_tician (Feb 5, 2006)

caligirl said:
			
		

> My hair turned into dred locks at 3 months post until I discovered Kenra Moisturing Conditioner.  That stuff is a God send!  *I also realized that I HAVE to braid my hair in sections to let it dry* or it will dry in one tangled knotted bush.  Also, the right tools are key.  I use a K-Cutter comb to detangle and denman d3 brush to smooth and straighten.



Ditto, Ditto, Ditto!!! This makes my journey MUCH easier! I started doing this, because I remembered what my mom would do when I was a little girl. She would always grease and braid it right after she washed, then should would lightly press it or pony tail it the next day. This made it alot more manageable and it still holds true today.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 5, 2006)

Dlene said:
			
		

> I am really excited about going natural,BUT I have been getting negative feedback except from my friend who encouraged me to go natural and my hair stylist. What should I do? The negative feedback I have been hearing is that it gets too tangled, difficult to comb and your hair will start breaking. Is this true? What is a good deep conditioner that you recommend to use? What moisturizers are you using?
> 
> TIA



All of these things are possible, but it would take alot of neglect from you to get there. Throughout my transition I have learned that the best thing for me to do is brush my conditioner through during my cowashes. This make detangling easier and safer. I cowash with Tresemme or Dove. I don't use any moisturizers since I wet my hair often. I use to deep condition once a week, but I've been slacking. I maybe do it once every other month now  but when I do, I use Mizani/Biolage/Matrix. I have not had an issue with breakage, thankfully. I'm just counting down to the BC.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Feb 5, 2006)

nubianqt86 said:
			
		

> All of these things are possible, but it would take alot of neglect from you to get there. Throughout my transition I have learned that the best thing for me to do is brush my conditioner through during my cowashes. This make detangling easier and safer. I cowash with Tresemme or Dove. I don't use any moisturizers since I wet my hair often. I use to deep condition once a week, but I've been slacking. I maybe do it once every other month now  but when I do, I use Mizani/Biolage/Matrix. I have not had an issue with breakage, thankfully. I'm just counting down to the BC.



OT: I peaked in your album and your hair is beautiful! I think I'm going to big chop my nape too.  But then again, I think for the most part it's already natural because I stopped relaxing it long before I transitioned.  I'll check next wash. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## caligirl (Feb 5, 2006)

nubianqt86 said:
			
		

> All of these things are possible, but it would take alot of neglect from you to get there. Throughout my transition I have learned that the best thing for me to do is brush my conditioner through during my cowashes. This make detangling easier and safer. I cowash with Tresemme or Dove. I don't use any moisturizers since I wet my hair often. I use to deep condition once a week, but I've been slacking. I maybe do it once every other month now  but when I do, I use Mizani/Biolage/Matrix. I have not had an issue with breakage, thankfully. I'm just counting down to the BC.



You have really pretty hair!  Do you use any products besides conditioner?


----------



## mscounselor (Feb 5, 2006)

nubianqt86 said:
			
		

> All of these things are possible, but it would take alot of neglect from you to get there. Throughout my transition I have learned that the best thing for me to do is brush my conditioner through during my cowashes. This make detangling easier and safer. I cowash with Tresemme or Dove. I don't use any moisturizers since I wet my hair often. I use to deep condition once a week, but I've been slacking. I maybe do it once every other month now  but when I do, I use Mizani/Biolage/Matrix. I have not had an issue with breakage, thankfully. I'm just counting down to the BC.


OMG!! I think we are hair twins...thats why my ng looks like too. How ironic I was thinking of what short piece I could cut to see what "fully natural" looks like.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

   I think i might go ahead and do the big chop soon. Like in the next week. I have tried so many things and my hair is still breaking off something terrible. Right now i have it in 12 braids. But i know the moment i take them out to wash it there will be  hair all over the bathroom. Its not even funny. I gentally combed my hair and washed it. Detangled it in the shower and still hair all over the place. I am tired of having wipe down the entire bathroom to get rid of all the hair. erplexed I dont know how i am going to like having hair that is about 3 inches all over. Before when i BC'd it got to a length that was just a pain in the butt. Any sugestions??


----------



## caligirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I think i might go ahead and do the big chop soon. Like in the next week. I have tried so many things and my hair is still breaking off something terrible. Right now i have it in 12 braids. But i know the moment i take them out to wash it there will be  hair all over the bathroom. Its not even funny. I gentally combed my hair and washed it. Detangled it in the shower and still hair all over the place. I am tired of having wipe down the entire bathroom to get rid of all the hair. erplexed I dont know how i am going to like having hair that is about 3 inches all over. Before when i BC'd it got to a length that was just a pain in the butt. Any sugestions??



Maybe you could get some flat twists or cornrows put in so you don't have to mess with it.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Feb 5, 2006)

caligirl said:
			
		

> Maybe you could get some flat twists or cornrows put in so you don't have to mess with it.


 
I would keep it cornrowed but i am about to move like 30-40mins away from my sister-in-law and she is the only person i trust touching my hair. I am really weird when it comes down to someone doing my hair. I have tried to do it myself, but i just cant do it. So its going to have to be something i can do myself.


----------



## onepraying (Feb 6, 2006)

Dlene said:
			
		

> I am really excited about going natural,BUT I have been getting negative feedback except from my friend who encouraged me to go natural and my hair stylist. What should I do? The negative feedback I have been hearing is that it gets too tangled, difficult to comb and your hair will start breaking. Is this true? What is a good deep conditioner that you recommend to use? What moisturizers are you using?
> 
> TIA



So glad you are excited!!!  Welcome to the transitioning side.  The rode can be rough and tough sometimes, but with a made up mind, you can do it..

As for the negative feedback, your answer to them should be, "I'll cross that bridge when I come to it"  If this is what you want to do, then you know you are willing to take the time to learn your hair, and what works for it.  The process of managing transitioning hair (particularly wash days) can be as long or as short as you want.  There are so many styling techniques...the funny thing is you have to think "natural"  If you think "straight and relaxed" you will be setting yourself up for a fall.

With all that said let's answer your questions!

Yes, it can get tangle.  But with PATIENCE and the right techniques you will get through.  

Here is what I do: Washing---->Detangle, section(in 4s is best) Moisturizing----> Take down one section, add moisturizing, paying close attention to the line of demarcation, detangle.  I have to air dry in a ponytail(usually baggied)  So I start as my nape with my moisturizing and then put everything int a ponytail starting there.  I agree with styling tools the other ladies mentioned----> K-cutter, denman, wide tooth comb and fingers!

If I'm wanting straight hair, I'll blow dry in sections and maybe do a braidout or something, then come back a day or so later and flatiron.  Low manipulation also lessens breakage.

I'm noticing that, for me, a good healthy balance of heat helps with tangling and stress on the hair.  It also gives you a break from your hair too!

Moisturizing and deep conditioning treatments help keep the hair strong.

Right now I'm using a mix of Cholestrol, ORS Olive Oil Pak and honey.  I generally leave this on my head a day or two for maximum conditioning or out of pure laziness..   When I want to do a strong protein treatment for my relaxed ends I use mayo, evoo, honey and egg.  I don't want to use the really hard stuff on my natural hair..

HTH

~op~


----------



## onepraying (Feb 6, 2006)

Recherché.Beauty said:
			
		

> I'm here. Today is my 1 year since I've been transitioning...yay meee l0l



YAY!!!  Me too!!!  Isn't it exciting?


----------



## onepraying (Feb 6, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I think i might go ahead and do the big chop soon. Like in the next week. I have tried so many things and my hair is still breaking off something terrible. Right now i have it in 12 braids. But i know the moment i take them out to wash it there will be  hair all over the bathroom. Its not even funny. I gentally combed my hair and washed it. Detangled it in the shower and still hair all over the place. I am tired of having wipe down the entire bathroom to get rid of all the hair. erplexed I dont know how i am going to like having hair that is about 3 inches all over. Before when i BC'd it got to a length that was just a pain in the butt. Any sugestions??


The choice is totally up to you.  However,  you are at the point where you'll get all that shedding and stuff..it passes.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks kitchen, cali, and mscounselor (we really could be twins!). Cali, after I cowash I spray in the Aura leave in. I got it from sally's (aveda elixir knock off). After that I smooth back with a little proclaim beeswax. I used ALOT earlier in my transition, but I've learned my lesson.

ETA: View the wet nape pics with a grain of salt. After learning how to make the album, I realized I should be doing those shots without conditioner (no product). I'll take new ones soon.  Oh, I don't use much product because the longer my hair gets, the more it seems to behave. It won't even frizz up unless someone (including myself) rubs/touches it.


----------



## onepraying (Feb 6, 2006)

nubianqt86 said:
			
		

> Thanks kitchen, cali, and mscounselor (we really could be twins!). Cali, after I cowash I spray in the Aura leave in. I got it from sally's (aveda elixir knock off). After that I smooth back with a little proclaim beeswax. I used ALOT earlier in my transition, but I've learned my lesson.
> 
> ETA: View the wet nape pics with a grain of salt. After learning how to make the album, I realized I should be doing those shots without conditioner (no product). I'll take new ones soon.  Oh, I don't use much product because the longer my hair gets, the more it seems to behave. It won't even frizz up unless someone (including myself) rubs/touches it.



Your hair is pretty and you are doing well...keep it up!


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Feb 6, 2006)

onepraying said:
			
		

> The choice is totally up to you. However, you are at the point where you'll get all that shedding and stuff..it passes.


 
I have always stretched my relaxers 4-6 months and i never had shedding and breakage like this. I think this breakage is from me being pregnant. For the first 4 months i could barely eat a thing. I was on home IV therapy for 6 weeks in the begining cause i could not keep a thing down not even water some days. So for 6 weeks i was living off of IV fluids and what ever water i could keep down so my stomach wouldn't feel empty. My hair that grew at the time felt awful. It is very weak. Thats where my hair is breaking. The part that grew when i couldn't eat a thing. I dont think there is any hope for that hair.


----------



## onepraying (Feb 6, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> I have always stretched my relaxers 4-6 months and i never had shedding and breakage like this. I think this breakage is from me being pregnant. For the first 4 months i could barely eat a thing. I was on home IV therapy for 6 weeks in the begining cause i could not keep a thing down not even water some days. So for 6 weeks i was living off of IV fluids and what ever water i could keep down so my stomach wouldn't feel empty. My hair that grew at the time felt awful. It is very weak. Thats where my hair is breaking. The part that grew when i couldn't eat a thing. I dont think there is any hope for that hair.


Oh no...that could be it.  So sorry...I had two cousins who recently had babies have a pregnancy like yours...never seen anything like it...


----------



## stcsweet (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm a week and a half shy of 9 months into my transition.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Feb 7, 2006)

Oy.... 

I'm now just about 4 months into my transition, I'm hoping not to do the BC, but I'm not sure anymore. I just took my braids out and I have A LOT more newgrowth than when I put them in 5.5 weeks ago. My newgrowth is soooo thick and my relaxed hair is starting to look pitiful next to it  

And can I tell you about SHRINKAGE!! my hair is almost APL in the back but when I hop out of the shower my hair is _ just_ touching my shoulders!!


----------



## kitchen_tician (Feb 10, 2006)

I need a hair buddy. I kind of have one, Lierin, but we're good friends and we ALWAYS talk other stuff.  

Do you all have transitioning hair buddy's are all we all each other's buddies on this thread.  

I need a personal one.


----------



## onepraying (Feb 10, 2006)

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> I need a hair buddy. I kind of have one, Lierin, but we're good friends and we ALWAYS talk other stuff.
> 
> *Do you all have transitioning hair buddy's *are all we all each other's buddies on this thread.
> 
> I need a personal one.


I had one, but she relaxed... 

I'll be your hair buddy if you like...


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm single too....


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm still transitioning. 9months post tomorrow. 

It is really difficult right now dealing with the two textures. I will be getting a weave soon so I dont have to deal. I know understand why people change their minds--this isn't easy. My hair is sooooo dry.

I tried to trim my own hair in December and cut most of the relaxed ends off  so it is a lot shorter and braid outs dont look right anymore. 

So I will wear extensions for the rest of the year.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Feb 10, 2006)

onepraying said:
			
		

> I had one, but she relaxed...
> 
> I'll be your hair buddy if you like...



Thanks Onepraying!!!  Yippee!


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 10, 2006)

I totally forgot, i was supposed to email a someone as a hair buddy. i've lost me chance. I'm incredibly bored now, but i will continue with the usual routine of braids and lots of conditioning


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't have a hair buddy either.   I think MzTami and I are close in transitioning stages.  

I have officially decided that I am slowly going to cut the relaxed ends off.  I don't have the balls to BC.  It's too drastic for me.  So last week I trimmed about 1.5 inches in "split ends" and the next day I still have split ends.   I guess that just shows that my ends are split further up the hair shaft.  Oh well.  I need to just cut it all off and call it a day.  

I was browsing through hair albums and I found a really great album.  Ya'll should check it out.  I don't know if this girl is a member here or on not.  I think she is a member on Nappturality (am I allowed to say that word on this board?  )  Anyway, I drool when I look at her album.   I WANT HER HAIR!  http://public.fotki.com/jenteel/


----------



## mscounselor (Feb 10, 2006)

I concur Shel!!


----------



## balisi (Feb 12, 2006)

lkg4healthyhair said:
			
		

> I'm still transitioning. 9months post tomorrow.
> 
> It is really difficult right now dealing with the two textures. I will be getting a weave soon so I dont have to deal. I know understand why people change their minds--this isn't easy. My hair is sooooo dry.
> 
> ...


I BC'd right around nine months, with about 5 inches of natural hair.  Haven't looked back.  At that point, the length wasn't that crucial to me.


----------



## angellazette (Feb 12, 2006)

The urge is biting again!!!

So to satisfy it, I took another twist down and got off all the relaxed ends.  

I had so much fun playing with that little piece.  I washed, conditioned, oiled and styled it


----------



## Cheleigh (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey transitioners:

How are things?

I'm 49 weeks post this week. I have made a decision: I am doing the BC at week 57--holy week. It will be a reflective, meditative week for me, a good time to make a change. Unless I do it earlier.  

I did my first braid out Friday night that really "felt" more like a natural braidout (although I still have about  8" of relaxed hair) rather than a braidout on mostly relaxed hair. I couldn't stop feeling it and staring at it (the pic in my avatar)--and my date told me it looked beautiful.  

I've been enjoying my transition, but I'm ready to get from under the relaxed ends--I can't wait to BC.


----------



## mscounselor (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> Hey transitioners:
> 
> How are things?
> 
> ...


Congratulations Cheleigh! I am happy that you have made it to that part. It makes me sad that I even tried to texturize at 6 months. We used to be hair buddies and I would be there with you. Well I shall turn you into a role model instead.


----------



## Cheleigh (Feb 13, 2006)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> Congratulations Cheleigh! I am happy that you have made it to that part. It makes me sad that I even tried to texturize at 6 months. We used to be hair buddies and I would be there with you. Well I shall turn you into a role model instead.



It doesn't matter. Your hair was very cute when you cut the layers into it after your texturizer, and you'll know that you transitioned in your OWN time, not based on someone else's time schedule.

You will be beautifully natural soon enough--when YOU'RE ready!  HHG!


----------



## angellazette (Feb 14, 2006)

I put up a few photos of my chopping experience...


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 14, 2006)

Hows it going? Im still here.. barely! I wanan BC so bad but I promised myself no more major cutitng. I need to kepe that promise. My braidouts are becoming more natural as well. Looking at those relaxed ends makes me wanna... I WONT DO IT!!!  Really this transition has been SO EASY for me. The only thing thats hard is fighting the urge to CHOP!


----------



## MissJ (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats Cheleigh, can't wait to see pictures of your BC.

I've just past a year of transitioning.  I'm probably getting braids soon.  If I don't, I'll be tempted to cut the rest of my relaxed ends off.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, everyone is itching to chop. Im not gonna lie I'm thinking the same thing. I'm fighting to hang in there for just a little bit longer. Whats seven months when its been eleven already...alot.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm nine months into transistioning and I'm getting excited because I know I'm getting closer to the day that I can do a big chop.  I'm not ready yet, though...so I will continue to do what I've been doing and seeing the changes as the days go on.

My transistion has been pretty good.  My hair is super soft so I don't have the problems of combing my hair when its dry, because the comb slips right through it and it doesn't break at all from it.  I think during the 5th and 6th month, I was having lots of shedding, so I really moisturized and use protective styling more.

Right now, I rollerset my hair once-a-week after a good wash & conditioning.  I wrap my hair and make sure I keep my relaxed ends soft and supple.  It's been really good.  My husband really likes my hair; he's always making comments on how thick and healthy it looks.  That's very important to me because above all else, I prefer my hair to be at its healthest state, then it will grow long the way it should be.

This is a good thread.  Thanks for starting it.  

Blessings...


----------



## MissJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Do y'all notice more dandruff now?


----------



## mscounselor (Feb 17, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Do y'all notice more dandruff now?


I did so I started using T-Gel generic plus a moisturizing shampoo. Been looking clear ever since.


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 17, 2006)

Nope less. Also my scalp has been itching less and I find that I dont need my prescription shampoo.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 17, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Do y'all notice more dandruff now?



nope, my scalp looks good, BUT my head does itch more. When I get hot my scalp acts up!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 17, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Do y'all notice more dandruff now?



*No. Ever since I started CO Washing last year I havent had a problem w/ dandruff. But now my scalp is starting to itch a bit more, even sometimes after I CO Wash which never happened before, it may be a sign of increased hair growth, not too sure though.*


----------



## MissJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, I guess I need to try to get past the hair and scrub my scalp when I wash now.


----------



## Dlene (Feb 21, 2006)

I love my natural hair and I love feeling how my new growth feels. I am currently 16 weeks post. One question though, I get discouraged easliy from going natural because of detangling, any advice?


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Feb 21, 2006)

Dlene said:
			
		

> I love my natural hair and I love feeling how my new growth feels. I am currently 16 weeks post. One question though, I get discouraged easliy from going natural because of detangling, any advice?


 
You need to find a good conditioner that will help with the detangling. Months 6 through 9 were rough for me but I eventually found conditioners that made detangling much easier. Some of my favorite conditioners while transitioning were anything by St. Ives, Kenra Moisturizing and Elucence Moisturizing. Using a leave-in helps too. You have to experiment a little in order to find out which conditioners work best for you.


----------



## caligirl (Feb 21, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I need to try to get past the hair and scrub my scalp when I wash now.



I made this mistake the first time I did a 3 month stretch.  I didn't touch my newgrowth AT ALL.  By the time I went for my touch-up, the guy who bases my scalp was like "look, she has dred locks", lol.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 22, 2006)

Dlene said:
			
		

> I love my natural hair and I love feeling how my new growth feels. I am currently 16 weeks post. One question though, I get discouraged easliy from going natural because of detangling, any advice?



*A good conditioner a wide tooth comb or a shower comb will help with detangling. What I do is finger part my hair in 4 sections and make one braid for each section then slather on some V05 or White Rain Condtioner on each section then massage it in then gently detangle each section, it takes just 15 mins for me to dangle. I find this method easier and quicker than doing it the old fashion way. 

HTH~*


----------



## onepraying (Feb 22, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Congrats Cheleigh, can't wait to see pictures of your BC.
> 
> I've just past a year of transitioning.  I'm probably getting braids soon.  If I don't, I'll be tempted to cut the rest of my relaxed ends off.


Congrats on hitting your year MissJ!


----------



## onepraying (Feb 22, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I need to try to get past the hair and scrub my scalp when I wash now.


I noticed more build up and itchiness(I'm one who still doesn't understand the difference between dry scalp and dandruff)

I just spray my scalp with baking soda and water.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *A good conditioner a wide tooth comb or a shower comb will help with detangling.*


 
Yep. My Jilbere shower comb helped a lot with detangling.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Feb 22, 2006)

Glad I came in here today.

I going into my 9th month. I decided its time to put the hair away so I will get braids/weaves.

I also decided to BC in June 2006 which will be 1 year of transitioning. My relaxed ends look so pitiful. I really want to get rid of them but still need to put my hair in a ponytail sometimes.

Still trying to find the best products for my hair.

Thaks for sharing you experiences and albums they are inspiring.


----------



## angellazette (Feb 24, 2006)

Man...

Cutting is really addictive!

I ended up taking down a few more twists today and chopped...I don't know how long I'm going to last yall!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 24, 2006)

Its cool! We all have the same goal, you just may get there quicker  Im still hanging around. But I can tell my time is running low too


----------



## angellazette (Feb 24, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Its cool! We all have the same goal, you just may get there quicker  Im still hanging around. But I can tell my time is running low too




Girl I'm telling you, I almost feel perverted because my hair feels sooooo gooooooood and I can't keep my hands out of it.  Right before I chopped this one,  I ran my hands through the hair and there were broken pieces all over my hand.  I put up a pic of the damaged hair in my fotki.  It felt so nasty, but now...rubbing my hair is making my heart flutter lol.


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 24, 2006)

You know what makes me say EWWW is seeing the difference between those scraggly relaxede ends that I THOUGHT were thick compared to my new growth. They look sick. And Im MUST be a pervert cuz Im ALWAYS playing with my hair. The new rowth has so much personality and is just..... ahhhhh.....  Perfect.


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Feb 25, 2006)

I may be coming out of the hair closet soon...I have a digital camera....you know what that means...fotki alert! fotki alert!   But not yet....it's still under construction!


----------



## FAMUDva (Feb 28, 2006)

Ladies, I'm getting really frustrated...  I am about 7 months post relaxer into this transition trying to resist the BC...  I have ALWAYS had healthy thick hair; ALWAYS.  Until now.  My hair is still healthy, but it doesn't seem as thick as it was (the relaxed portion).  I had been wearing protective styles for the last 5-6 months, but really like wearing my hair down, so I had been either pressing with a ceramic iron (protective serum of course) and getting DBlowouts every now and then.  This was only once a month.

Well, trying to do these conditioner washes/ every 2-day washes, etc, I had a tangled mess back in December and think I probably combed out half my hair!!!!   I was really upset, but decided to press on.  Well, recently, I went to visit a friend in MD and her hair has always been as think as mine and she's been transitioning for 2 yrs with only 2-3 inches of relaxed ends left.  Her hair is BSL and it's GORGEOUS!  She of course doesn't do anything magical, and I know she's pregnant right now, but her hair made my hair look like it's on CRACK!  

My hair is starting to look thinner and thinner to me on the ends.  What do you guys suggest?  I'm resisting getting a relaxer, but right about now, it felt DEFINATELY easier than what I'm going through now.  BTW, I'm transitioning because I want to have the option of wearing my natural hair.  I love the straight look and am not transitioning to get away from that.  I also am not a fan of braids because they seem to leave me even thinner.

TIA


----------



## caligirl (Feb 28, 2006)

FAMUDva said:
			
		

> Ladies, I'm getting really frustrated...  I am about 7 months post relaxer into this transition trying to resist the BC...  I have ALWAYS had healthy thick hair; ALWAYS.  Until now.  My hair is still healthy, but it doesn't seem as thick as it was (the relaxed portion).  I had been wearing protective styles for the last 5-6 months, but really like wearing my hair down, so I had been either pressing with a ceramic iron (protective serum of course) and getting DBlowouts every now and then.  This was only once a month.
> 
> Well, trying to do these conditioner washes/ every 2-day washes, etc, I had a tangled mess back in December and think I probably combed out half my hair!!!!   I was really upset, but decided to press on.  Well, recently, I went to visit a friend in MD and her hair has always been as think as mine and she's been transitioning for 2 yrs with only 2-3 inches of relaxed ends left.  Her hair is BSL and it's GORGEOUS!  She of course doesn't do anything magical, and I know she's pregnant right now, but her hair made my hair look like it's on CRACK!
> 
> ...



Go head and get a trim.  You'll cry at first, but then you'll feel better.  Your hair WILL grow back  .


----------



## freedom (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey ladies,
 Question for you. I'm really not sure if i'm transitioning or not. It sure does feel like it. I was 100% natural until I let my stylist put this paul mitchel color in it. I loved the color but it was so strong that my hair actually looked and felt like I had a perm. so now I have about 2-3 in. of natural and the rest colored,which is about another 2-3 in. What do you guys think? am I transitioning?


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Feb 28, 2006)

FAMUDva said:
			
		

> Ladies, I'm getting really frustrated... I am about 7 months post relaxer into this transition trying to resist the BC... I have ALWAYS had healthy thick hair; ALWAYS. Until now. My hair is still healthy, but it doesn't seem as thick as it was (the relaxed portion). I had been wearing protective styles for the last 5-6 months, but really like wearing my hair down, so I had been either pressing with a ceramic iron (protective serum of course) and getting DBlowouts every now and then. This was only once a month.
> 
> Well, trying to do these conditioner washes/ every 2-day washes, etc, I had a tangled mess back in December and think I probably combed out half my hair!!!! I was really upset, but decided to press on. Well, recently, I went to visit a friend in MD and her hair has always been as think as mine and she's been transitioning for 2 yrs with only 2-3 inches of relaxed ends left. Her hair is BSL and it's GORGEOUS! She of course doesn't do anything magical, and I know she's pregnant right now, but her hair made my hair look like it's on CRACK!
> 
> ...


 
I think you should cut the relaxed ends off.  If that's too much for you, then cut an inch off a month...do it gradually.  Your natural hair is going to be so much thicker than the relaxed ends, no matter how healthy and thick the relaxed was before you decided to transition.  Sounds like you are kind of confused about whether you should continue transitioning.  What was your original intent for doing so?  Was it to be chemical free?  I think you should really think about why you are stretching/transitioning.  Everyone's reasons are respectfully different though.  You've come 7 months, by golly that's a long time.  Most people give up by month 2 or so when it starts getting really bad.  I know months 3-5 were hard (at least for me) with the shedding/breaking/detangling issues.  It gets better.  Trust me.  I commend you for coming this far.  I am 6, almost 7 months post, and I tell myself, "i've come this far, there ain't no goin back".  I like the option of being able to wear my natural textured styles too (when I do become 100% natural) and then a straight style one day.  But someone natural back me up if I am correct, you should use the heat (straightening) in moderation.  I have read that some people's natural hair textures remained straight, and even thinned out.  

hth


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 28, 2006)

ITA with Shellz. Doing a mini chop is the only reason I have hair today! I couldnt take it but a minichop relieved soem of the weight and limp hair. An inch a month seems liek a good idea.


----------



## FAMUDva (Mar 1, 2006)

shellzfoshizzle said:
			
		

> I think you should cut the relaxed ends off. If that's too much for you, then cut an inch off a month...do it gradually. Your natural hair is going to be so much thicker than the relaxed ends, no matter how healthy and thick the relaxed was before you decided to transition. Sounds like you are kind of confused about whether you should continue transitioning. What was your original intent for doing so? Was it to be chemical free? I think you should really think about why you are stretching/transitioning. Everyone's reasons are respectfully different though. You've come 7 months, by golly that's a long time. Most people give up by month 2 or so when it starts getting really bad. I know months 3-5 were hard (at least for me) with the shedding/breaking/detangling issues. It gets better. Trust me. I commend you for coming this far. I am 6, almost 7 months post, and I tell myself, "i've come this far, there ain't no goin back". I like the option of being able to wear my natural textured styles too (when I do become 100% natural) and then a straight style one day. But someone natural back me up if I am correct, you should use the heat (straightening) in moderation. I have read that some people's natural hair textures remained straight, and even thinned out.
> 
> hth


 


Thanks for your comments.  I am not interested in chopping off all my hair right now.  It's not that I've never had short hair (had the Halle cut a while back), it's just that I prefer styles where I can pull my hair into a real pony tail when I choose to.  I think it is time for a trim...  So I will take that suggestion.  The last trim was in Oct. 05 which was only 2-3 months into the transition.  

As far as why I'm transitioning/ streching is because I don't want chemicals anymore.  It's not because I don't want to straighten my hair.  I have read all the posts about not straightening etc, but I feel like it didn't cause a problem years ago when I was un-relaxed, so I'm not too worried about it now.  I do have a friend who has BSL hair (she's not on LHCF) and she straightens every 3 weeks and has been transitioning for over 2 yrs with no problem with hair natural hair reverting to curly when she wants, so I've been observing her as a real life role model so to speak.  I do know that everyone's hair is completely different and I'm not even into the hair type thing, so I have no clue what my hair type is.  I know that I have thick, coarse, medium spirals in the front and tighter in the back.

I really do appreciate ALL the comments and suggestions.  You guys are so helpful and I know things will be fine...  With the help of the sistas on LHCF .


----------



## onepraying (Mar 1, 2006)

FAMUDva said:
			
		

> Thanks for your comments.  I am not interested in chopping off all my hair right now.  It's not that I've never had short hair (had the Halle cut a while back), it's just that I prefer styles where I can pull my hair into a real pony tail when I choose to.  I think it is time for a trim...  So I will take that suggestion.  The last trim was in Oct. 05 which was only 2-3 months into the transition.............I have read all the posts about not straightening etc, but I feel like it didn't cause a problem years ago when I was un-relaxed, so I'm not too worried about it now.  I do have a friend who has BSL hair (she's not on LHCF) and she straightens every 3 weeks and has been transitioning for over 2 yrs with no problem with hair natural hair reverting to curly when she wants, so I've been observing her as a real life role model so to speak.  I do know that everyone's hair is completely different and I'm not even into the hair type thing, so I have no clue what my hair type is.  I know that I have thick, coarse, medium spirals in the front and tighter in the back.
> 
> I really do appreciate ALL the comments and suggestions.  You guys are so helpful and I know things will be fine...  With the help of the sistas on LHCF .


Hey girl 

It's your perogative, if you don't want to cut then don't.  I'm transtioning without cutting or trimming.  

The relaxed hair is going to appear thinner and sickly looking against the lush curly natural hair.  It's just a very stark difference.

Take a look at my Fotki.  I did a lot of bantu knot out puffs and different styles to blend the two textures.

If you are having problems with the detangling, you may want to wash in lots of sections.  Example, if you are already washing in sections like say 4, then make about 6 sections.  Find you a new or different detangler or different technique.  I don't know what you are doing right now, but I generally airdry in a bun, then I'll do a braidout or bantu knot out etc. That way, I'm not handling my wet hair too much.

You can also alternate between pressed hair and textured styles.

I'm glad your friend is doing so well in her transition.  I had a friend that transitioned and pressed every two weeks for 2 years, needless to say she had lots of breakage and retained NO length...I told her, pressing like that just isn't for everybody.  She ended up relaxing...If you say you had no problems pressing in the past, go for it!

hth

~op~


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 1, 2006)

Its 21 weeks for me, its been a nightmare dealing with the two textures and having something to do with my hair it was finally long enough for a pony tail and I went and got a phony pony for a while but then i got tired of it and besides my scalp was to sensitive to be pulled back all day I guess from almost 6 months of not doing any kind of pulling to it.  Anyway I started doing mini trims on the top mostly so that when I am ready to do the big chop it wont' hurt as much most of my relaxed hair will be gone, The top has the most amount of hair.  I say mini trims but I cut 1.5 inches off.  I haven't touched the sides my hair was close cut down so its not likely I will have more then an inch to cut off the sides anyway but they are short and I am not ready to go there completely yet.  I haven't mastered the twist yet and I want to do it I am going to a show next weekend and I wanted to sport my new almost completely natural look but I haven't found anyone that can do natural hair for cheap because thats is where its at right now in philly. THis is what I am thinking about doing, getting my hair tightly spirled rodded up and having a pieice put in the back for length and spirling that in rods as well. I am just scared that I will look a mess and waste my money.  Is aloe vera gel good for the twist?  anyone know.  I am sorry this post is forever long and i read up to 8 and had to skip the last few I am at work


----------



## FAMUDva (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks OnePraying!  It's not too bad yet, but it's thinner than I'm used to.  You can see in my Avatar what my hair looks like now straightened.  That was just a month ago.  Y'all are just so helpful!


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 6, 2006)

Caligirl, your avatar is my goal too!


----------



## onepraying (Mar 7, 2006)

Trudy said:
			
		

> Its 21 weeks for me.................  Is aloe vera gel good for the twist?  anyone know.  I am sorry this post is forever long and i read up to 8 and had to skip the last few I am at work


Congrats on making it to 21 weeks girl!  

I've heard that coconut oil or ORS twist and lock creme is good for twists too.  I would think the aloe vera gel will curl you hair up, I know it would do that to mine.  Try it and see.


----------



## angellazette (Mar 8, 2006)

I plan to get Invisible Braids this weekend so I've been taking out twists here and there...ended up chopping my nape but I'm not tripping!


----------



## Parvathi (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm going into my 7th month of transitioning and the shedding is no joke!!!!  There is always hair everywhere and I am soo tempted to just do the big chop and get rid of my relaxed hair to stop the shedding.

Despite it all, I have about 4-5 inches of NG and well I am in total love...I have been mostly bunning my hair and doing braidouts...yeah, I'm defintely enjoying the process despite the ever so often nuances of transitioning


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 9, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I plan to get Invisible Braids this weekend so I've been taking out twists here and there...ended up chopping my nape but I'm not tripping!



I chopped some of my hair off last night too! If I don't stop, I definently won't make it to August.


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 9, 2006)

I've been transitioning for about 14 months, trying to make it to 24 months in December. My nape area is very fine in texture/curl and i plan to cut off the relaxed ends in that area, that's it no more cutting after that until december, hopefully i will been shoulderlength natural by then. i just hope i will cope/manage being natural again.


----------



## angellazette (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm in the process of chopping.


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 10, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of chopping.


I know, i saw your pic and left a comment....That is ezactly what i'm doing cutting sections at a time, how long is your nape now.


----------



## angellazette (Mar 10, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> I know, i saw your pic and left a comment....That is ezactly what i'm doing cutting sections at a time, how long is your nape now.




No more sections for me...I'm doing the whole head right now...I'll measure when I finish and of course they'll be pics


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 10, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> No more sections for me...I'm doing the whole head right now...I'll measure when I finish and of course they'll be pics


OMG you are in the process of BC ing, i'm soo excited , i can't wait to see pics. yipeee


----------



## angellazette (Mar 10, 2006)

It's short  but the broken pieces of hair I keep flinging off of my hands keeps me going!

Ok I put up one photo, still a long way to go though.


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 10, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> It's short  but the broken pieces of hair I keep flinging off of my hands keeps me going!
> 
> Ok I put up one photo, still a long way to go though.


OMG I can't wait to see the end result


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 10, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> It's short  but the broken pieces of hair I keep flinging off of my hands keeps me going!
> 
> Ok I put up one photo, still a long way to go though.


girl i almost fell out of my chair, your hair is long, dat aint short is soo beautiful.


----------



## angellazette (Mar 10, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> girl i almost fell out of my chair, your hair is long, dat aint short is soo beautiful.




lol that's with the relaxed ends still on!


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 10, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> lol that's with the relaxed ends still on!


Yeah i just went back and checked your comment, i'm getting a lil too excited


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh my goodness angellazette!  A real live BC in progress!  Your texture is looking SOOOOOO PRETTY!  I am so excited for you--I thought you would transition longer, but I'm happy you're doing it now!

This makes me even more excited to do my own BC!


----------



## Leslie_C (Mar 12, 2006)

fellow transitioner here.....I was unofficial for a while, but its now been 5 1/2 months or more since I relaxed last time.  I was suffering a lot of breakage but I just took out my sew in and was suprised to have quite a bit more hair and see the broken areas filling in.  The bad news is no amount of conditioner was helping me to moisturize or detangle this mess.  It was so tangled and matted I had to take a break in between.  I also combed out a big handful of hair in the process.  I am frustrated right now bc I dont know what products I can use to soften and moisturize my dry, thirsty hair. Not to mention detangle it. Whoever said their hair felt like a brillo pad that hits the nail on the head. I think I have applied every product I own and still when I touch my new growth-especially in the back and middle-it feels like straw. I was combing out knots bc it just kept tangling and matting. *sigh* please help me. My hair is 4a/4b and the dreadlock look isnt working for me right now!

As I continue my transition, I plan to go the little manipulation route...co washing one week and shampooing the next alternating. deep condition weekly.  I will plait or cornrow/twist my hair (still trying to learn this) underneath a fall for now. I also ordered a Lace front wig and hope this well help me bc I wont get so frustrated looking at it every day.  Im not sure if I want to go natural for good or if I just want to grow out a full natural head of virgin hair so if I do relax it will be healthy and starting new again.  I like straight styles as well as textured styles.  But in humid FL weather I can barely hold  a straight style when it is relaxed, I can only imagine natural.


I could use some product suggestions for moisturizing and detangling...


----------



## onepraying (Mar 14, 2006)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> fellow transitioner here.....I was unofficial for a while, but its now been 5 1/2 months or more since I relaxed last time.  I was suffering a lot of breakage but I just took out my sew in and was suprised to have quite a bit more hair and see the broken areas filling in.  The bad news is no amount of conditioner was helping me to moisturize or detangle this mess.  It was so tangled and matted I had to take a break in between.  I also combed out a big handful of hair in the process.  I am frustrated right now bc I dont know what products I can use to soften and moisturize my dry, thirsty hair. Not to mention detangle it. Whoever said their hair felt like a brillo pad that hits the nail on the head. I think I have applied every product I own and still when I touch my new growth-especially in the back and middle-it feels like straw. I was combing out knots bc it just kept tangling and matting. *sigh* please help me. My hair is 4a/4b and the dreadlock look isnt working for me right now!
> 
> As I continue my transition, I plan to go the little manipulation route...co washing one week and shampooing the next alternating. deep condition weekly.  I will plait or cornrow/twist my hair (still trying to learn this) underneath a fall for now. I also ordered a Lace front wig and hope this well help me bc I wont get so frustrated looking at it every day.  Im not sure if I want to go natural for good or if I just want to grow out a full natural head of virgin hair so if I do relax it will be healthy and starting new again.  I like straight styles as well as textured styles.  But in humid FL weather I can barely hold  a straight style when it is relaxed, I can only imagine natural.
> 
> ...



What's your regimen?


----------



## onepraying (Mar 14, 2006)

CutiePie0Five said:
			
		

> Hiiii..I'm a new transitioner!
> 
> My last touch-up was on January 7, 2006. I just made the decision to transition about 3 weeks ago, but technically its been a little more than 2 months...
> 
> ...



*CutiePie05 - I thought I'd move your post here.  The other thread was a club this one is more interactive and supportive... *


----------



## Dlene (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok, here is the dilemma: prom is coming up for me on May 13th and I do not know how I should style my hair. I am currently transitioning and I am 19 weeks post. I have cornrows now, but I do not know if I want to relax on May 13th or if I should just have my stylist press my hair. If I press my hair and I get on the dance floor, I will sweat out the press especially by the end of the dance, if not during the dance. If I do that, it will look a mess for after-prom. By May 13th if I am still transitioning I will be 28 weeks, but if I relax that will be the longest stretch I have ever completed (7 months). I just saw a picture of Laila Ali and it made me think that I want to go back to getting relaxers and smooth edges(maybe every 6 months if I do).
So, the three questions I am asking are:
1. Should I continue transitioning and just have my hair styled with a press 'n curl or get a relaxer?
2. If I get a relaxer, should I go back to my old stylist (who I haven't seen since my last relaxer) who uses no-lye BUT ends up cutting my hair for trims OR should I use my current stylist who uses lye relaxers AND trims my hair (not even a 1/2" more like dustings). She is really gentle with my hair and is taking good care of my hair during this transition. I am still confused on the whole lye vs. no-lye relaxers.
3. If I get a relaxer, how should I style it? I know that I do not want something with gel. I am thinking maybe the Lisa Raye inspired updos or half up and half down. Any more ideas would be appreciated and if you have pictures please attach them to the message.

TIA


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 14, 2006)

1. Should I continue transitioning and just have my hair styled with a press 'n curl or get a relaxer?

I think you should just get it pressed. With my experience even with a relaxer, sweat still makes my roots puffy.

2. If I get a relaxer, should I go back to my old stylist (who I haven't seen since my last relaxer) who uses no-lye BUT ends up cutting my hair for trims OR should I use my current stylist who uses lye relaxers AND trims my hair (not even a 1/2" more like dustings). She is really gentle with my hair and is taking good care of my hair during this transition. I am still confused on the whole lye vs. no-lye relaxers.

Well since Im against the relaxer I think you shoudl go to your current stylist an she shoudl be able to do somehtign to address your dillema. Maybe she can get you a style that will camoflauge the reversion.

3. If I get a relaxer, how should I style it? I know that I do not want something with gel. I am thinking maybe the Lisa Raye inspired updos or half up and half down. Any more ideas would be appreciated and if you have pictures please attach them to the message.

I think the hairstyle shoudl depend on your dress....


----------



## so1913 (Mar 14, 2006)

Dlene said:
			
		

> Ok, here is the dilemma: prom is coming up for me on May 13th and I do not know how I should style my hair. I am currently transitioning and I am 19 weeks post. I have cornrows now, but I do not know if I want to relax on May 13th or if I should just have my stylist press my hair. If I press my hair and I get on the dance floor, I will sweat out the press especially by the end of the dance, if not during the dance. If I do that, it will look a mess for after-prom. By May 13th if I am still transitioning I will be 28 weeks, but if I relax that will be the longest stretch I have ever completed (7 months). I just saw a picture of Laila Ali and it made me think that I want to go back to getting relaxers and smooth edges(maybe every 6 months if I do).
> So, the three questions I am asking are:
> 1. Should I continue transitioning and just have my hair styled with a press 'n curl or get a relaxer?
> 2. If I get a relaxer, should I go back to my old stylist (who I haven't seen since my last relaxer) who uses no-lye BUT ends up cutting my hair for trims OR should I use my current stylist who uses lye relaxers AND trims my hair (not even a 1/2" more like dustings). She is really gentle with my hair and is taking good care of my hair during this transition. I am still confused on the whole lye vs. no-lye relaxers.
> ...



I see you have cornrows?  Are they with extensions?  Asking because if you don't have a problem with extensions or braids, you could do micros that could be put in a very nice updo...just an option


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 14, 2006)

Dlene said:
			
		

> Ok, here is the dilemma: prom is coming up for me on May 13th and I do not know how I should style my hair. I am currently transitioning and I am 19 weeks post. I have cornrows now, but I do not know if I want to relax on May 13th or if I should just have my stylist press my hair. If I press my hair and I get on the dance floor, I will sweat out the press especially by the end of the dance, if not during the dance.
> If I do that, it will look a mess for after-prom. By May 13th if I am still transitioning I will be 28 weeks, but if I relax that will be the longest stretch I have ever completed (7 months). I just saw a picture of Laila Ali and it made me think that I want to go back to getting relaxers and smooth edges(maybe every 6 months if I do).
> So, the three questions I am asking are:
> 1. Should I continue transitioning and just have my hair styled with a press 'n curl or get a relaxer?
> ...



ITA w/so1913 about the micro braids--it's so cute for an updo. On np.com, there are a few other transitioning teens who were talking about what they were going to do for a prom hairstyle. I did an updo every year I went to the prom except my first one.

I know I'm an old fogey, and I don't know what goes on at a prom these days, but when I went to FOUR proms during my high school tenure, I didn't have to worry about dancing hard enough to sweat anything out--I was too busy making sure my feet weren't killing me in my 4" heels, that my dress didn't fall to my knees, and ensuring that my makeup stayed perfect and every hair was in place. I danced maybe TWO dances the entire night each year--and those were slow dances.

I think that prom is a fine time to press or straighten, because I just don't recall anyone getting their freak on at the prom (now after is a different story).  

IF you want to continue to transition, now's the time to keep going--summer's comming up, which is an easier time to transition versus dealing with a new relaxer. I wish I'd had the foresight to transition back in HS or college--I'd had natural hair to my waist by now.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Mar 14, 2006)

I totally agree with the other ladies Dlene! You've already come so far in your transition, and it seems such a waste to relax your hair for one event (although I do understand how important prom is to you). Micros in an updo would be very cute, or if you really want straight hair I would go with the press (as long as you really protect your hair). Also like Cheleigh said summer is the perfect time to transition since you'll have more time to experiment with styles.. and you'll probably experience a growth spurt.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Lee,maybe your hair was not meant to lay down, ya know? If you want to try something anyway, I would suggest you purchase a gel like Ampro,the brown stuff. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't.


I read on here that some of the ladies say that Elasta Qp Mango Butter laid their edges down really nice.  I also read from one her interview's, Queen Latifah like to use carrot oil.  She too is natural and to obtain straight hair styles she either presses or flat irons her hair.  She has been natural for a while.


----------



## Dlene (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you so much ladies. I am really absorbing all of your suggestions and hints of advice. The thing with me and my micros is that I do not like the whole detangling post-braids. I think detangling my hair after taking micros is far worse than taking my hair down after singles, but braids never did cross my mind for prom until now. I may seriously consider doing that otherwise I will just get a press. Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## mscounselor (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok ladies. I think I have hit a milestone. This week I tried flat twists and they weren't dry by the time I left the house. When I took them out the next day it look like a crazy mess. Normally I would try to rectify it to a "neat" looking style, but this time I just put on a head tie and walked out the door. What Im saying is I dealt with it with a different frame of mind. Im 21 weeks post and my mind is starting the transition too.
Just thought I'd share...Im off to wash and bantu knot my hair.
HHG!!


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 17, 2006)

i had some serious problems with matting last night not to mention how thick anf big my hair has become, once i get rid off the damage texturized ends, i'll get a relaxer and cut on my birthday. no more natural for me.


----------



## Dlene (Mar 18, 2006)

What type of hair should I buy for micros?  
Can I still use the crown and glory method when I am in the micros?


----------



## angellazette (Mar 18, 2006)

Dlene, I used human hair for my micros.  Zury brand


----------



## angellazette (Mar 18, 2006)

Well my natural hair is incredibly thick and stretches to about the end of my neck.  My cut is horrendous though lol and there's about another inch I think I need to cut so eventually I'll straighten it out.


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 19, 2006)

Cheleigh's update:

On March 11, I made one year post relaxer!  

As you can see, I'm 19 days away from the BC (so, so happy), so yes, still transitioning, but finally in the twilight of my transition. I MIGHT try to do one last flatiron just for my LHCF ladies before I BC. I just don't know.  

Congratulations Angellazette on your BC!!!!! I saw your photos, and your hair looks great. I think it's a really cute length (I better hope so--it's about the same length mine will be). 

Edited to make my first sentence make any sense at all.


----------



## angellazette (Mar 19, 2006)

lol thanks Cheleigh!  I'm going to do a anothe cut in a month or so but this time I'm going to straighten it a little bit.  It's just all kinds of uneven!  Maybe about an inch...I updated my avi too!


----------



## Parvathi (Mar 19, 2006)

Well ladies, I am no longer transitioning, because I DID THE BC! I cut 12-15 inches of relaxed ends last week Monday and got it professionally trimmed last week Thursday. I am now rocking a beautiful, very kinky and coily afro!!!!!!!!   


Lord it was the best feeling! THE BEST!!! Now I begin my road to natural and I ain't turning back. I cannot WAIT to have long thick ponytails like back in the day before I relaxed.


Enjoy the journey to natural ladies. It truly is a BEAUTIFUL THING!


----------



## so1913 (Mar 19, 2006)

Parvathi said:
			
		

> Well ladies, I am no longer transitioning, because I DID THE BC! I cut 12-15 inches of relaxed ends last week Monday and got it professionally trimmed last week Thursday. I am now rocking a beautiful, very kinky and coily afro!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lord it was the best feeling! THE BEST!!! Now I begin my road to natural and I ain't turning back. I cannot WAIT to have long thick ponytails like back in theh day before I relaxed.
> ...




Yaaaaay!!!  Congrats!!!  Pics Pics!!!  What feeling isn't it??


----------



## Parvathi (Mar 19, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> Yaaaaay!!! Congrats!!! Pics Pics!!! What feeling isn't it??


 
so1913  ,

You have been one of my inspirations during my journey to natural. Actually, I visited your album a few days back to figure out what you use in your hair since its thriving so well. Because of you I bought New Era 200 moisturizer and the Fantasia IC gel!  

I also bought some Nature with Love products...jojoba oil, olive oil, shealoe butter, and aloe vera gel. Just something about being natural  inspires you to start concocting your own products from home!  

But you my dear, have been one of the many naturals on this board who have set the example for us who decided to think and do the impossible despite the discouragement from family, friends, and the media who do not support natural heads.

Thank you a million for encouraging me and others! You have disproved the claim that natural hair is unmanageable and lacks versatility. Reality is, its the BEST thing one can do for their hair!

Continue inspiring and encouraging sweety, and thanks for being here to support us! 

P.S. Once I get a digicam, I'll put up pics ASAP. Expect them around May...I promise!


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 19, 2006)

Parvathi said:
			
		

> Well ladies, I am no longer transitioning, because I DID THE BC! I cut 12-15 inches of relaxed ends last week Monday and got it professionally trimmed last week Thursday. I am now rocking a beautiful, very kinky and coily afro!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lord it was the best feeling! THE BEST!!! Now I begin my road to natural and I ain't turning back. I cannot WAIT to have long thick ponytails like back in the day before I relaxed.
> ...




Yippeee! Congratulations. I am so happy that you are happy with your BC.

 I just feel so much commonality with you, Angellazette, and so many other transitioners.  I just realized that I will be also cutting off 15" of relaxed hair too! 

I'm like so113--pic pretty please!


----------



## angellazette (Mar 19, 2006)

I really need to try some Asha's now!


----------



## Chinagem (Mar 19, 2006)

Dlene, have you ever considered a straight sew-in weave? I don't know if somebody else has already mentioned this because I didn't read all of the posts. I apologize if i'm repeating what others have already said.


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 19, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I really need to try some Asha's now!



Girl, I just went on a crazy hair spending spree and order the sample pack, in preparation for the BC. I also order from Qhemet, Oyin and got the blue fantasia and the smooth and shine curl activator. I am ordering from myhoneychild and then I'm done. All this stuff is embargoed until after the BC. Except the blue fantasia and S&S. I've already tried those on Friday. So sad to see my hair have all these tiny coffee stirrer spirals pop up top, and then a bun. It looked a mess.


----------



## Parvathi (Mar 19, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I really need to try some Asha's now!


 
OMG...Don't mention her products...I'm trying not to overspend lol.

What are you interested in buying?? Any reviews on Shea What?!

I highly recommend Heavenly Pudding and Omega Oil...they are such great products!!!! 


P.S. Congrats on the BC!!!!!!


----------



## so1913 (Mar 19, 2006)

Parvathi said:
			
		

> so1913  ,
> 
> You have been one of my inspirations during my journey to natural. Actually, I visited your album a few days back to figure out what you use in your hair since its thriving so well. Because of you I bought New Era 200 moisturizer and the Fantasia IC gel!
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you soooo much for the kind words!  I've gotten soooo much advice and support from the ladies on this and other hairboards of the past and present for YEARS (both relaxed and natural) that I am only returning the favor the best way I can.  I wish you great success on your natural journey.  It is a wonderful decision to make.  I will keeping my eye on you!


----------



## angellazette (Mar 19, 2006)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> Girl, I just went on a crazy hair spending spree and order the sample pack, in preparation for the BC. I also order from Qhemet, Oyin and got the blue fantasia and the smooth and shine curl activator. I am ordering from myhoneychild and then I'm done. All this stuff is embargoed until after the BC. Except the blue fantasia and S&S. I've already tried those on Friday. So sad to see my hair have all these tiny coffee stirrer spirals pop up top, and then a bun. It looked a mess.




Dang girl you are ready!
I'll probably try out Qhemet and Myhoneychild also.


----------



## angellazette (Mar 19, 2006)

Parvathi said:
			
		

> OMG...Don't mention her products...I'm trying not to overspend lol.
> 
> What are you interested in buying?? Any reviews on Shea What?!
> 
> ...



I have nooooooo idea!  I'm just going to order her sample pack!  Yall have me excited now!


----------



## Parvathi (Mar 19, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I have nooooooo idea! I'm just going to order her sample pack! Yall have me excited now!


 
OK 

Well I just ordered the Sunkissed pomade, Heavenly Pudding, and Shea What?! butters...Reviews to come!!!


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I haven't check in for awhile. I dont knwo if i posted this or not, but i was having alot of breakage. I ended up cutting 7 inches off the back. My hair is alot healthier now. I miss the length but it had to go. I am going to order some products from myhoneychild soon. I have been buying loads of stuff at the BSS and nothing is working that great. So i am going to try something natural and see how that works. Where can i find Asha's products?


----------



## Leslie_C (Mar 19, 2006)

I see Im not the only one who is scissor happy! I just cut 4 inches of relaxed ends off yesterday and I like it bc not iw looks thick all over and if I wear it out I could blend it well (braidout, etc).  

Im 6 months into transitioning and Im just now figuring out what to do.  With a few changes to my routine and a few products my hair changed overnight!  It went from being so bad it was locking and matting and I couldnt comb it wet or dry without losing a ton of hair.....to being able to comb it wet and dry!  The two best things that helped me were the k kutter and shea butter. Im gonna get a denman brush too. Im happy with my hair now.  Im on the fence about relaxing exer again (part of me tends to think I would bc I could barely manage my relaxed hair in the humidity here) but a bigger part of me loves my natural hair no matter what anybody says. When I tell people Im growing out my relaxer, nobody is half as excited as me! They usually just say "WHY!?!?".  Like its against the law.  

Im loving my texture and the wavies/curlies when its wet.  I love the thickness. And I always admired the ladies with cute relaxed styles (twistouts, braidouts, etc) and big fluffy hair!  To me their beauty demands attention!  And to me they have the best of both worlds.  They can rock a fro or a puff, a wash n go, a twistout, or they can press/flat iron and look like they are relaxed. I love the versatility of it. Plus it is stronger than relaxed hair so it can take more stress without getting damaged (color, etc).  Anyway I love this and I think even if ppl end up relaxing again, everyone should transition at least once in their life and get to know their natural hair texture.


----------



## Dlene (Mar 19, 2006)

No, I haven't. Number one I do not care for weaves and the whole weave thing especially since I do not know much about it and what I have seen is that it looks a mess after a week or so and it tangles easily.
Number two I do not know if I can wash it and if I can how will it look? Will I be washing my hair as well as the weave or can the water just only reach the weave?
Number three I do not want the stylist or whoever will take my hair down to accidentally cut my hair with the string. I would be irate.

Thanks for the suggestion and no no one has mentioned this idea.


			
				Chinagem said:
			
		

> Dlene, have you ever considered a straight sew-in weave? I don't know if somebody else has already mentioned this because I didn't read all of the posts. I apologize if i'm repeating what others have already said.


----------



## Leslie_C (Mar 19, 2006)

Dlene said:
			
		

> No, I haven't. Number one I do not care for weaves and the whole weave thing especially since I do not know much about it and what I have seen is that it looks a mess after a week or so and it tangles easily.
> Number two I do not know if I can wash it and if I can how will it look? Will I be washing my hair as well as the weave or can the water just only reach the weave?
> Number three I do not want the stylist or whoever will take my hair down to accidentally cut my hair with the string. I would be irate.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion and no no one has mentioned this idea.



have u considered a lace front wig?  they are the hottest thing right now and less detectable than a weave if applied correctly. The coolest thing is u can get them to where they can be parted anywhere on the unit and it looks just like a part in your own scalp. Its amazing how good they look....not wiggish at all (unless ppl get them too long and/or thick).  Im waiting patiently for mine to arrive from China (lol)....I like the idea that my hair can rest and be protected, yet I can still get to it whenever I need to so I can treat it.


----------



## onepraying (Mar 20, 2006)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> Ok ladies. I think I have hit a milestone. This week I tried flat twists and they weren't dry by the time I left the house. When I took them out the next day it look like a crazy mess. Normally I would try to rectify it to a "neat" looking style, but this time I just put on a head tie and walked out the door. What Im saying is I dealt with it with a different frame of mind. Im 21 weeks post and* my mind is starting the transition too*.
> Just thought I'd share...Im off to wash and bantu knot my hair.
> HHG!!


Way to go mscounselor!   That's exactly what's happening.  We had gotten so used the to the neat and smooth relaxed hair that we just "can't handle" the unruly, honery, stubborn natural hair.... Well, I say,  to anybody who doesn't like it.  There will be days like that and we just take it in stride.  This ole hair is NOT going to beat me! 

Yesterday my hair was looking just a mess all day and I really didn't care, so after church, I went and bought some aloe vera gel a ponytail holder and smoothed everything into a ponytail.  Sometimes you just have to make the best of it..carry an 'emergency kit'

Girl, you are on you way to a successful transition!


----------



## onepraying (Mar 20, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> i had some serious problems with matting last night not to mention how thick anf big my hair has become, once i get rid off the damage texturized ends, i'll get a relaxer and cut on my birthday. no more natural for me.



Wow are you serious?  Sorry about your problems....You gave it, as we say in the US, the "old college try".  When is your bday?  Please post pics!


----------



## onepraying (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> Cheleigh's update:
> 
> On March 11, I made one year post relaxer!
> 
> ...


Congrats Cheleigh!   Please let us know when you post some pic updates of  your progress.


----------



## onepraying (Mar 20, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Well my natural hair is incredibly thick and stretches to about the end of my neck.  My cut is horrendous though lol and there's about another inch I think I need to cut so eventually I'll straighten it out.


I saw this coming....enjoy that beautiful natural hair of yours!!!


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 20, 2006)

onepraying said:
			
		

> Wow are you serious?  Sorry about your problems....You gave it, as we say in the US, the "old college try".  When is your bday?  Please post pics!


Yes i'm serious!!! i'm not into the big hair thing anymore!!1 lol my bd is Dec, hahaha, a looong way, so there is always room to change my mind again lol. i must have changed mind about 50 times already.  if i don't make it to natural now, maybe some other time.


----------



## angellazette (Mar 21, 2006)

I placed an order for the Qhemet sample pack.  I hope I'm impressed!!  Next it'll be Asha's.


----------



## MzTami (Mar 21, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> Yes i'm serious!!! i'm not into the big hair thing anymore!!1 lol my bd is Dec, hahaha, a looong way, so there is always room to change my mind again lol. i must have changed mind about 50 times already.  if i don't make it to natural now, maybe some other time.




I empathize with you den1...This past week I was sooo frustrated with my dry, dull, brittle hair. I was this close to going and buying me an ORS relaxer.  I'm back on track now. I went to the BSS yesterday and bought all kinds of goodies.. like Jamican Mango Catus leave-in Moisturizer, ORS jojoba oil hair and scalp moisturizer, Kemi Oil shea butter pomade, ph balance shampoo, doctor daily leave-in conditioner, natural oil sheen.  


When I get the urge to relax, I say to myself, I've come this far I can't turn back.  Even though my natural 4z hair can be unruly, I truly adore it!  I think I would miss it if I were to relax.


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 28, 2006)

Well ladies--

We went through bumps and bruises, hugs and laughter, joy and pain. It's been so fantastic having the support of my sisters during my transition. I will always be here for all of the transitioners...

But....

*I did the BC 12 days ahead of schedule.*  

That's right--I'm happy to be nappy. Kool and Kinky. Captivating and coily.  It's done, after a 12 month 2 week transition. Uploaded photos in my new photo album, with more information about my first few days as a nappy. No regrets, even though I don't have a clue as how to style my hair.


----------



## so1913 (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> Well ladies--
> 
> We went through bumps and bruises, hugs and laughter, joy and pain. It's been so fantastic having the support of my sisters during my transition. I will always be here for all of the transitioners...
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!!!  That's wonderful!  Enjoy your new journey


----------



## qtgirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats Cheligh, how long did you transition?


----------



## MzTami (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh WOW!  Your hair is soooo purty! It's beautifulll(That's with 3 L's) 

Do you ladies add anything special to make it curl up so coily?(I've always wanted to ask this question)


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 28, 2006)

Very pretty natural hair cheleigh


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you my sisters (you know I'm more conscious now that I'm nappy, right?)  

Really though I transitioned for one year, two weeks. My hair coils on its own, to varying degrees. You can add styling products to encourage the coils if you want though. The very front to just before the crown has very little coil, just kink. It's also the thickest part of my hair--I call it the woolly mammoth. It thins out from the crown down, as well as the sides and hairline.

Thank you so much *so1913, qtgirl, mz.tami, and den1*.


----------



## mscounselor (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> Thank you my sisters (you know I'm more conscious now that I'm nappy, right?)
> 
> Really though I transitioned for one year, two weeks. My hair coils on its own, to varying degrees. You can add styling products to encourage the coils if you want though. The very front to just before the crown has very little coil, just kink. It's also the thickest part of my hair--I call it the woolly mammoth. It thins out from the crown down, as well as the sides and hairline.
> 
> Thank you so much *so1913, qtgirl, mz.tami, and den1*.


Congrats, former hair buddy.
You shall remain an inspiration until I join you on the nappy side.


----------



## qtgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

*I changed my mind, I am transitioning now, too.*
I'm going to be natural fairly soon only plan on doing a 6mth. transition and I am already on week 9!


----------



## angellazette (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats Cheleigh!

You make me want to take out my braids now!


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Mar 30, 2006)

Cheleigh,
Congrats on the BC. I cant wait till i can cut of my relaxed hair. But i have to wait till its long enough to pull back.


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrat cheleigh!

On another note are there any year+ transitioners? Im about to cross the 1 year mark in a month and a half and I was wondering did anything change once you hit the year mark? Were you more inclined to chop? 

Im glad to say that I think I will hit or surpass 6 inches by my year mark. Ih hoping for 7 inches but hey 6 inches is good enough


----------



## onepraying (Mar 30, 2006)

Enjoy your newly natural Beautiful hair!


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 30, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Congrat cheleigh!
> 
> On another note are there any year+ transitioners? Im about to cross the 1 year mark in a month and a half and I was wondering did anything change once you hit the year mark? Were you more inclined to chop?



I was a year and two weeks. I knew that I didn't want to go much longer than a year (didn't see the point).  I really started feeling the urge to BC about month 11, because I started to feel more like a natural head than a transitioning or relaxed head at that point, yet I couldn't do any natural styles on my head. 

Yeah, I can't pull it into a bun/puff, which is a goal for me, but I will tell you that now I can see why people start with the TWA stage. It's a shock being confronted with 5-6" of wild thick hair all at once!   My hair in the front is so long (and more 4b, so it actually has less shrinkage than my coils) it's out of proportion a bit with the rest of my hair. It's a weird in-between length--not short enough to be a TWA, and not long enough to put in a ponytail. But I'm not complaining--I'm conditioned, detangled and styled in under 20 minutes instead of the hours it used to take.  It will be fun to learn about my hair while I achieve that next goal.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I really liked my transition, but I like this new phase a little better!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Mar 31, 2006)

*I have a question for those who are 6+ months into their Transition:

Have you noticed that your new growth is becoming more softer?

Eariler in my Transition my new growth was kinda rough/course (ok it WAS rough/course) w/o any products and soft w/products. 
Now for the last 2-3 months I've noticed that my new growth is softer w/o any products and much sofer w/ products. I basically use the same products that I did eariler in my Transition.

So, is this a normal occurrence, the more your natural hair grows out the softer it gets?
Hmmm I think I just answered my own question..... *


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 31, 2006)

No and yes. Mines no. Its been the same soft hair from jump. BUT my auntie. Her hair was ROUGH when it first started growing out but then it got softer and softer. I think it was scab hair that grew out first on her head. The same for my boyfriend. When he forst grew his hair out it was rough and felt like a brillo pad. This time it was so soft I didnt think his hair would loc up. He's cut in since.... Going on 6 months and not locced kinda made him mad...


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 31, 2006)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *I have a question for those who are 6+ months into their Transition:
> 
> Have you noticed that your new growth is becoming more softer?
> 
> ...



This could be scab hair. I haven't noticed any personally, but many say they have.


----------



## onepraying (Apr 17, 2006)

BUMPING for Mzjones...


----------



## angellazette (Apr 17, 2006)

doing the bump


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 17, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Congrat cheleigh!
> 
> On another note are there any year+ transitioners? Im about to cross the 1 year mark in a month and a half and I was wondering did anything change once you hit the year mark? Were you more inclined to chop?
> 
> Im glad to say that I think I will hit or surpass 6 inches by my year mark. Ih hoping for 7 inches but hey 6 inches is good enough



I passed the year mark and I have thought more about chopping. The way I see it after waiting this long, 3 more months is nothing AND I will have a little more length. Honestly, I can't believe its been so long. I swear, yesterday I was mad about being only 6 weeks post.


----------



## Ms Red (Apr 17, 2006)

I am scared to admit that I am almost 13 months into my transition and I haven't even thought about BC'ing.  However, I can tell that my mindset is changing...I don't think about super straight, silky hair the way I used to-- I see coils, curls, kinks as beautiful... So I guess as my hair is transitioning, so is my mind.  I don't know when exactly I'll BC but I know I can't wait to get rid of these thin, weak ends-- they're no comparison to my healthy, thick curly hair!


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Apr 17, 2006)

cupcake said:
			
		

> I am scared to admit that I am almost 13 months into my transition and I haven't even thought about BC'ing.  However, I can tell that my mindset is changing...I don't think about super straight, silky hair the way I used to-- I see coils, curls, kinks as beautiful... So I guess as my hair is transitioning, so is my mind.  I don't know when exactly I'll BC but *I know I can't wait to get rid of these thin, weak ends-- they're no comparison to my healthy, thick curly hair!*


 

Girl i know how you feel. When i BC'd 5 years ago. I was shocked to find out how thick my unrelaxed roots were. I had no idea i had such thick beautiful hair. I could kick myself for relaxing again, but i didn't know how to take care of natural hair. I had been relaxed since i was 8 years old. This time i know more about how to take care of my natural hair. I am loving my new growth.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Apr 17, 2006)

I just passed the six months mark about a week ago, and I'm beginning to get really antsy to CHOP! I'm not having a hard time dealing with my hair or anything, I just want to be 100% natural really bad, so I can start doing all the natural styles that I drool over in other's albums. 

If I don't chicken out, I want to chop in July... by that point I should have at least 4 inches of natural hair (maybe more) and I'll be able to do a puff! I'm going to the islands in August, and I would just love to be able to chill on the beach and swim without having to worry that my relaxed ends will get wet and turn stringy...


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Apr 18, 2006)

KiSseS03 said:
			
		

> I just passed the six months mark about a week ago, and I'm beginning to get really antsy to CHOP! I'm not having a hard time dealing with my hair or anything, I just want to be 100% natural really bad, so I can start doing all the natural styles that I drool over in other's albums.
> 
> If I don't chicken out, I want to chop in July... by that point I should have at least 4 inches of natural hair (maybe more) and I'll be able to do a puff! I'm going to the islands in August, and I would just love to be able to chill on the beach and swim without having to worry that my relaxed ends will get wet and turn stringy...


 
Hey kisses03.  I'm with you on BC'ing in July.  I actually plan on doing it at around August 1st.  Wanna BC together?  How can you have a puff with 4 inches of hair though?


----------



## KiSseS03 (Apr 18, 2006)

shellzfoshizzle said:
			
		

> Hey kisses03. I'm with you on BC'ing in July. I actually plan on doing it at around August 1st. Wanna BC together? How can you have a puff with 4 inches of hair though?


 
Hey Shellz! That sounds like a plan... I'm going away in early August, so that date should be good for me too! As for the puff... check out my thread called umm.. Naturals! How long did it take to make a PUFF... or something close to that, I'm not trying to make a ponytail... just with a headband, and actually I'll probably have closer to 5 inches by late July/ early August.


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Apr 18, 2006)

KiSseS03 said:
			
		

> Hey Shellz! That sounds like a plan... I'm going away in early August, so that date should be good for me too! As for the puff... check out my thread called umm.. Naturals! How long did it take to make a PUFF... or something close to that, I'm not trying to make a ponytail... just with a headband, and actually I'll probably have closer to 5 inches by late July/ early August.


 
Thats wassup then!  Now I'm hype.  I got someone who is BC'ing the same time I am!  I plan on taking pictures.  Are you?  I just saw your post called "Naturals...how long did it take..."...

I CANT FREEKING WAIT!


----------



## KiSseS03 (Apr 18, 2006)

shellzfoshizzle said:
			
		

> Thats wassup then! Now I'm hype. I got someone who is BC'ing the same time I am! I plan on taking pictures. Are you? I just saw your post called "Naturals...how long did it take..."...
> 
> I CANT FREEKING WAIT!


 
GIIIIIRRRRRLLLLL Me Neither!!! Hahah... I keep chopping little chunks that no one will be able to see, so I can kinda guess what I'll look like all natural. And I'm definitely taking pics!


----------



## onepraying (Apr 18, 2006)

cupcake said:
			
		

> I am scared to admit that I am almost 13 months into my transition and I haven't even thought about BC'ing.  *However, I can tell that my mindset is changing...I don't think about super straight, silky hair the way I used to-- I see coils, curls, kinks as beautiful... So I guess as my hair is transitioning, so is my mind.  *I don't know when exactly I'll BC but I know I can't wait to get rid of these thin, weak ends-- they're no comparison to my healthy, thick curly hair!



ITA!  This statement is so true.


----------



## angellazette (Apr 18, 2006)

KiSseS03 said:
			
		

> GIIIIIRRRRRLLLLL Me Neither!!! Hahah... I keep chopping little chunks that no one will be able to see, so I can kinda guess what I'll look like all natural. And I'm definitely taking pics!




That's what I did


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Apr 18, 2006)

KiSseS03 said:
			
		

> I keep chopping little chunks that no one will be able to see, so I can kinda guess what I'll look like all natural. And I'm definitely taking pics!


 
I thought I was the only one who did this.  My nape and sides are completely natural and so is most of my hairline.  It sounds jacked up, but you can't even tell that I cut the relaxed off.  It's the just the middle and the crown that's gonna hit me!

I got some questions for you.

Are you BC'ing yourself or going to a salon?  I want to do it myself, but I'm worried I'm going to look like krusty the clown with uneven hair.  I guess if it comes out uneven I can always go to this natural salon I know.

Are you cutting it wet or dry?  Whats your technique?


----------



## hrtbndr21 (Apr 18, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Congrat cheleigh!
> 
> On another note are there any year+ transitioners? Im about to cross the 1 year mark in a month and a half and I was wondering did anything change once you hit the year mark? Were you more inclined to chop?
> 
> Im glad to say that I think I will hit or surpass 6 inches by my year mark. Ih hoping for 7 inches but hey 6 inches is good enough


 
I will reach my year of transitioning in May and I finally feel the urge to get rid of these relaxed ends. I still don't have the nerve to do it. I finally know what people are talking about when they say they are dealing with two textures and the surprise is the relaxed ends are the parts that are tangling not the natural part. I can easily comb through the natural part but those ENDS  . I spent like three hours detangling the ends when I took my last set of braids down...then flat ironing with my maxiglide when I was ready to put new braids in.

For some reason I'm still holding on to those ends which are mostly in the top of my head the slowest growing part. The back is probably 85-90% natural I was growing out a short haircut. I still need them to get a decent ponytail when I take out the braids once I pass that point I think I'll be ready to BC.

On another note I wore my natural hair out for the first time this past weekend.. I did a braidout semi-puff it turned out cute I used one of those brastrap head bands to secure it. I will definitely keep that as one of my styles once I am completly natural. Happy transitioning!


----------



## MJ (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Onepraying! 

Well, I'm joining this bandwagon. I'm transitioning. 

My last relaxer was Nov. 13, 2005. I hope to stretch until November 2007 before cutting the relaxed portion off. I basically want to be able to put my natural hair in a neat bun before shorting it.

Thus far I've been wearing cornrows with extensions, I wore a wig for a few days, but I'm having problems finding wig styles that I like. I am really nervous about wearing my hair out. 

I am certain I have scab hair, which the most unbelievable and horrific thing -- having serious brillo hair; but I'm still planning on taking these extensions out this week and wear my hair in a bun for a month or so. (That's the idea anyway  )

Thanks for this thread, I've read just about all the post. My theme for this new journey is Patience.




			
				onepraying said:
			
		

> BUMPING for Mzjones...


----------



## KiSseS03 (Apr 18, 2006)

shellzfoshizzle said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one who did this. My nape and sides are completely natural and so is most of my hairline. It sounds jacked up, but you can't even tell that I cut the relaxed off. It's the just the middle and the crown that's gonna hit me!
> 
> I got some questions for you.
> 
> ...


 
LOL! @ Krusty the Clown!

I want to BC myself, but I'll have my sis or Mom around to check the back. My relaxed ends are really straight so the difference is pretty obvious, I don't think I'll have too much of a problem.

I was looking in Lovelymissyoli's album and she chopped with shampoo in, I had planned on using conditioner, but in her pics the shampoo really made the natural hair standout. Either way, I'm definitely doing it with wet hair.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 19, 2006)

Ive finally found the courage to go natural....my last relaxer was Febraury 2006 & I plan on transitioning till February 2008....while chopping an inch off every 2 months.  I still have a lot to learn, and plan on incorporating the crown & glory technique in my transition.
Wish me luck!


----------



## KiSseS03 (Apr 19, 2006)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> Ive finally found the courage to go natural....my last relaxer was Febraury 2006 & I plan on transitioning till February 2008....while chopping an inch off every 2 months. I still have a lot to learn, and plan on incorporating the crown & glory technique in my transition.
> Wish me luck!


 
Whoot!! Congrats on your decision Jaded! I've always loved your hair... It'll be gorgeous natural!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 19, 2006)

thank you kisses!


----------



## onepraying (Apr 19, 2006)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> Ive finally found the courage to go natural....my last relaxer was Febraury 2006 & I plan on transitioning till February 2008....while chopping an inch off every 2 months.  I still have a lot to learn, and plan on incorporating the crown & glory technique in my transition.
> Wish me luck!



Yay!   Yay!    Welcome to the club girl!!!!

Your hair is gorgeous and you will make a gorgeous natural.  

Btw, you need to post a comparison shot of the beginning of your journey until now.. I'm a sucker for comparison shots and they always inspire me and remind me that healthy hair can be achieved!


----------



## onepraying (Apr 19, 2006)

mzjones said:
			
		

> My theme for this new journey is *Patience.*



...and that's what it takes.  You are well on your way!  Don't be in a hurry to wear you hair out.  Do it when you are ready.  This journey is one step at a time...


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 19, 2006)

onepraying said:
			
		

> Yay!   Yay!    Welcome to the club girl!!!!
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous and you will make a gorgeous natural.
> 
> Btw, you need to post a comparison shot of the beginning of your journey until now.. I'm a sucker for comparison shots and they always inspire me and remind me that healthy hair can be achieved!



Thankyou!!! ill post pics sometime this week


----------



## mscounselor (Apr 19, 2006)

Just wanted to post an update. I am almost at 7 months post and Im still hanging in there. The style of the moment is a braidout. I do them a little smaller so they last longer. All I do in the morning is apply some moisture style and go. My hair hasn't changed texture yet but the majority is 4a.
Im getting a blow dry and press for graduation so I'll see my progress then....then I'll trim after....
Anyhow...thats where I am....no itching to B'c just yet. Considering just flat ironing once a month until I gain the length I want.


----------



## tinkat (Apr 19, 2006)

I about 9 months post.  I wear sew ins right now and plan on cutting the rest of my relaxed hair off in May.  I now have enough new growth to determine that am a 4a.  I can not wait until it grows out because i love my texture.  I just switched from taking Purtian Pride's Hair vitamins to GNC Nourishair and GNC horsetail.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 22, 2006)

I just updated my webpage with pictures

Tinkat, how are you benefiting from taking horsetail?


----------



## onepraying (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey ladies! 

Thought I'd report that I was able to create an effective wash, shake 'n go lastnight using Ayanapooh's Accordian Method!(sorry no pics at the moment)  The time to create style: 20mins. 

I have about 4.5 inches of newgrowth and 1 - 2.5 inches of relaxed ends.  This inables me to wear my hair out now!  I am feeling more and more liberated as the days go by...I love it!


----------



## legaldiva (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi ladies.  New transitiioner here checking in.  I have decided to transition for at least a year, by way of sewn-ins.  I did this before for 7 months and my hair was great and thriving.  Then the last two times I washed [when taking down the weave] my hair started matting up like locks.  Ugghh!!  It was horrible I had to cut some out and then I caved in and went back to relaxers.  

Well now I have patches of hair that has been whittled down to nothing in the front and on the sides and in the back and I think it's because of the chemicals.  So, I'm transitioning again.  I think now that I know how to properly wash my hair and I am using the correct products for my hair type, I will avoid the matting issue.  We'll see.  Sorry so long, but just wanted to introduce myself.  

Thanks ~


----------



## curlilocs (Apr 30, 2006)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> Just wanted to post an update. I am almost at 7 months post and Im still hanging in there. The style of the moment is a braidout. I do them a little smaller so they last longer. All I do in the morning is apply some moisture style and go. My hair hasn't changed texture yet but the majority is 4a.
> Im getting a blow dry and press for graduation so I'll see my progress then....then I'll trim after....
> Anyhow...thats where I am....no itching to B'c just yet. Considering just flat ironing once a month until I gain the length I want.



Hey mscounselor, I'm glad to hear you have decided to transition again!  Hang in there, good luck!


----------



## Nightingale (May 1, 2006)

This weekend I put my hair in a ponytail, different from my usual bun. My hair was for the most part all curly, except for the very top which was straight. I realized, that I had already cut off most of my relaxed hair. I was in the mirror feeling like a fraud, thinking, "I'm a fake transitioner!" So, I have decided to chop the rest off this wednesday, after my last day of class. If I have to leave town for a meet, I'll do it on Monday.  Wish me luck because I'm doing it myself (just getting rid of whatever is straight) I'll get a cut sometime this summer.... Go Me!


----------



## Ms Red (May 1, 2006)

Checking in....I'm exactly 13 months post in this transition journey. I'm at the point where I don't feel ready to cut yet but I feel like I can't do anything to my hair. I have only 3 1/2- 4 inches of new growth (which isn't a lot for a year  ) and about 5-6 inches of permed ends. So nothing looks quite right! My new growth is SOOOO much thicker and curlier than my permed hair that a braidout or twistout looks ridiculous. The only good thing about it is that I LOVE my new growth! LOVE IT. Also, I also have not used heat in over 1 year.  

I am honestly thinking about pressing my hair out next month to get a better idea of how much my hair has grown and get a breather from protective styling. I think I want to BC at Christmas.

ETA: After over a year of transitioning, I have found out that I have 90% 3c hair with a little 4a at the crown and 3b at the nape and hairline.


----------



## jshor09 (May 2, 2006)

I am officially transitioning.  My last relaxer was the beginning of april.  I feel that it is time for a change . After clipping my ends, I figured why not.  Just spoke with my husband.  Are conversation went like this:
Me Well I'm giving up relaxers and transitioning to natural.  
HubbyOh, you aren't getting a bald head are you? 
Me No just trasitioning to natural for a while then cutting my hair 
gradually.
HubbyOk , Well I've been teliing you to do that anyway.
Me Yea ok.
Hubby  Go for it, I'll support you. 
So I plan to transition basiaclly unitl I get a little length to work with.

So wish me luck.  I am going to need plenty of patience.

Jackie


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 2, 2006)

*Good Luck Jkelly!  *


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (May 2, 2006)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Cheleigh (May 2, 2006)

Good luck *JKelly*. Once you figure out your routine, the time will just fly by!


----------



## RainbowCurls (May 2, 2006)

Seems like I've been transitioning forever!
I've got extension braids in at the moment, I think I'll be taking them out within 2 weeks. After that, BC, how exciting!


----------



## onepraying (May 2, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> *Seems like I've been transitioning forever*!
> I've got extension braids in at the moment, I think I'll be taking them out within 2 weeks. After that, BC, how exciting!


I know the feeling! 

Congrats on your decision Jkelly, it's so much easier witht he support of you other half!

Go legaldiva, you can do it!!


----------



## jshor09 (May 2, 2006)

Aw thanks.  It is helpful with his support.  His is the only one I reaaly need.  My mom basically will not care she is always supportive.  My mil on the other hand will probably drive me crazy like she always does.  
Have you felt people generally accepted and supported your decision to go natural?  I know patience will be key for me.  My hubby is a real sweetie.  

Jackie


----------



## RainbowCurls (May 2, 2006)

onepraying, we started transitioning at around the same time, about a month apart. Are you planning on BCing or transitioning all the way with trims?

Jkelly0204, luckily, everyone I know has been supportive. A few times my mum said "So, you're really never going to relax again? Really?", but that's all.
Ignore your MIL!


----------



## Dlene (May 2, 2006)

I need your help and your support LHCF ladies!!! I am very excited about transitioning, butI am not going to do the Big Chop and every now and then I think about returning back to getting relaxers. I have officially been transitioning for more than 6 months and I have been doing well. My hair is currently in a sew-in weave where the top part of my hair is left out (just a little bit). I really like sew-ins. It looks like this will be a keeper style. Prom is coming up and I plan on doing a nice hairstyle, but I guess I am just frustrated and I want my hair to be easy to comb. That is why I want to return back to getting relaxers and also it seems as if I have been using more heat when I am natural and trying to transition rather than when I am relaxed. If I get a relaxer again it will be like a texturizer. Please help me to persuade me NOT to get a relaxer. Give me advice please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 2, 2006)

Congrats Jkelly!!! how long do u plan on transitioning?

But to answer your question, everyone ive mentioned it to as been very supportive.  my mother is natural so that helps a ton....and her hair is just so beautiful to me. it also helps one of my close friends has been natural for a year now, and many other friends have BC or are transitioning.  I am very excited about my natural journey


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2006)

Ok, I lied. I said in my last post that I would chop Wednesday, but I got anxious and did it last night. First, I washed and let it dry to see what it looked like. It wasn't as scary as I thought, but when I straightened it, I had a moment of panic. My hair hits my shoulders, but its all the same length. Meaning around 7+ inches, but 7 inches from my forehead is different from 7 inches from my nape. Making a natural ponytail was difficult, but so was making a ponytail when straight. the front reached, but barely. This morning my ends were a mess, frizzy and dry because I didn't flat iron my hair thoroughly, so my ponytail looked worse. But I just flat ironed my hair again and everything is smooth and relaxer-like. It should look better tomorrow. I'm in the process of updating my album so peek when you can.


----------



## RainbowCurls (May 3, 2006)

Congratulations nubianqt86!


----------



## onepraying (May 3, 2006)

PerfectDoak[B said:
			
		

> ]onepraying, we started transitioning at around the same time, about a month apart. Are you planning on BCing or transitioning all the way with trims?[/B]Jkelly0204, luckily, everyone I know has been supportive. A few times my mum said *"So, you're really never going to relax again? Really?*", but that's all.
> Ignore your MIL!



I plan to keep transitioning...I've never trimmed or cut though...it's just naturally(by God's grace) breaking off, by 1-2 inches.


This had been said to me plenty times. I get a lot of mixed reactions...the diehard permies compliement my hair when it is straight and other compliment at different times... Oh well...


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> Congratulations nubianqt86!



thank you!


----------



## beyondcute (May 3, 2006)

AWESOME NUBIAN!!!


----------



## chocolate01 (May 3, 2006)

Nubian your hair is really beautiful, Congrats!


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2006)

thanks ladies! Chocolate, is there anything I can do with my hair to disguise the different lengths? what did you do?


----------



## FAMUDva (May 3, 2006)

Ok Ladies,

I just started a thread in the HC tips, but thought I'd ask in here...  I'm about 7 mons into my transition and have never done a protein treatment.  After getting a press recently I was told that I have a bit of breakage in the center of the back, but if I arrest the breakage now it won't be a huge deal.  I'm reading about Nexxus Emergancee & Keraphix and then Aphrogee but don't know which is the best choice for a protein treatment.

Any thoughts?  Any other products that work great and can be picked up from a local BS?  I'm in the Atlanta Metro, so most BS should have what I need here, I'm not too interested in doing the ordering online and paying for S&H.

TIA


----------



## onepraying (May 4, 2006)

FAMUDva said:
			
		

> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I just started a thread in the HC tips, but thought I'd ask in here...  I'm about 7 mons into my transition and have never done a protein treatment.  After getting a press recently I was told that I have a bit of breakage in the center of the back, but if I arrest the breakage now it won't be a huge deal.  I'm reading about Nexxus Emergancee & Keraphix and then Aphrogee but don't know which is the best choice for a protein treatment.
> 
> ...



Hey girl!    Glad to know you're still hanging in 

Well, you know Aphogee is a hard core protein treatment that stops extreme breakage in its tracks.  Emergencee isn't as hard core but effective in stopping medium breakage.  In fact, there was a thread not long ago about using emergencee like you do Aphogee and getting the same effects.  Meaning, the poster sat under the dryer and let the product dry hard.  I always thought Keraphix was a reconstructor, it probably won't be as effect as the above mentioned products.  Also, QP has a breakage control serum of which is pretty good too.

However, every time I press I do some kind of protein treatment.  I've moved away from Aphogee because I believe it is too harsh for my natural hair.  Unless, of course, I was a regular presser.  

hth

OT: congrats on your weight loss!  Phenomenal!


----------



## Tene (May 4, 2006)

I've been transitioning for 3 months now.  I still have a long way to go but I can't wait to be fully natural.


----------



## mscounselor (May 4, 2006)

_Tomorrow will be 7 months and I am so happy because the last time I transitioned, I tried to texturize at 6 months. From here on out its new territory. I plan to get it flat ironed next week for graduation along with a serious trim/cut. I'll be doing more and more braidouts until I can figure out the flat twists. 
Good Luck Famudva! I tried emergencee and I used it under the dryer and my hair felt wonderful. 
I agree with Onepraying about aphogee. Its serious business!_


----------



## Robin41 (May 4, 2006)

What a great thread!  I am currently 12 weeks post-relaxer and it's so easy now because I'm crown & glorying it with braid extensions.  Once I take the braids out in a few weeks, I'll see how I handle the two textures but I plan on pulling my back into a phonytail or bun to keep from handling it too much.  

I'm not making any promises but I'm going to try really hard not to go back to relaxers.  And I think I can find some pretty good natural hair care salons here in Jersey to take over when I can't handle it anymore.  I can't wait to see what my natural hair looks like.  With no exaggeration, it's been almost 40 years since I've seen it, so I have no idea what it's like.  

Thanks for the support and keep the tips coming, ladies!


----------



## jshor09 (May 5, 2006)

I plan to transition probably for at least a year.  I did a mini chop of my ends a few days ago.


----------



## FAMUDva (May 8, 2006)

onepraying said:
			
		

> Hey girl!  Glad to know you're still hanging in
> 
> Well, you know Aphogee is a hard core protein treatment that stops extreme breakage in its tracks. Emergencee isn't as hard core but effective in stopping medium breakage. In fact, there was a thread not long ago about using emergencee like you do Aphogee and getting the same effects. Meaning, the poster sat under the dryer and let the product dry hard. I always thought Keraphix was a reconstructor, it probably won't be as effect as the above mentioned products. Also, QP has a breakage control serum of which is pretty good too.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Onepraying !  Yeah, girl I'm still hanging in there...  I had a slight moment of weakness this weekend after the beach thinking I'd get a relaxer, but I'm hanging in there.  I went ahead with the APhogee last night.  I'll look out for the QP you mentioned to maintain.  I do press more often than most, I think.  I press maybe once a month or so, but I have very thick, coarse hair, so far it seems resilent and coils right back up after the pressing.

ETA: Thanks for the compliment regarding weight loss... it's been a hard road!  Now that I'm nearing the goal, I decided to take up a new "goal-oriented hobby"... HAIR


----------



## FAMUDva (May 8, 2006)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> _*Tomorrow will be 7 months* and I am so happy because the last time I transitioned, I tried to texturize at 6 months. From here on out its new territory. I plan to get it flat ironed next week for graduation along with a serious trim/cut. I'll be doing more and more braidouts until I can figure out the flat twists. _
> _*Good Luck Famudva! I tried emergencee and I used it under the dryer and my hair felt wonderful.* _
> _I agree with Onepraying about aphogee. Its serious business!_


 

Thanks!  They were out of Emergencee when I was at the BS yesterday, so I went with Aphrogee and you guys are right... it's no joke.  I did a DC after treatment and used a leave-in ampule for Curly-Coarse hair and it seems fine.  

BTW, it's been 9 months for as of 5/6, so I can feel your excitement!  I just thought of getting a relaxer this weekend, but it was just a moment of weakness  .


----------



## Enchantmt (May 8, 2006)

http://naturallycurly2.com/curlscene/articles.php?id=666

The above link is an article from NC about transitioning.


----------



## PretteePlease (May 8, 2006)

i'm hating my text hair right now it splits like nobodys business and the worst is the mid shaft splits or splits that start 1in from the end of the hair WTF


----------



## Ms Red (May 10, 2006)

I just need to vent. I shampooed and conditioned my hair before work this morning. A friend let me borrow her ceramic flat iron (I'm saving for the Maxiglide), so after I washed my hair, I actually used a blowdryer  and then I flat ironed my hair. I am almost 14 months post-relaxer and I'm transitioning so you KNOW it took me a long time to flat iron my hair.

Well, when I was done my hair was really soft and got extremely straight. And I can't believe how much my hair has grown in 1 yr. of transitioning  But it's the length that bothers me!!!! The longest layer in the back is 1 inche past shoulder. The shortest layer is chin length in the front. I can't do a style AT ALL!!!! It's in that "in-between" stage where its not all one length and wont hold a curl (b/c of the permed ends).

I'm not ready for the BC but today I was so frustrated in my hair's lack of style that I am thinking of scheduling an appt. to get my ends trimmed. Maybe getting an inch cut off will help me A) get rid of the permed ends a little at a time and B) allow me to have a decent hairstyle when I actually DO press my hair out.

This was the first time I used heat in a year! And I'm so dissappointed.  After I tried a side part, middle part, straight back, etc. I just put it up in a ponytail.


----------



## onepraying (May 11, 2006)

cupcake said:
			
		

> I just need to vent. I shampooed and conditioned my hair before work this morning. A friend let me borrow her ceramic flat iron (I'm saving for the Maxiglide), so after I washed my hair, I actually used a blowdryer  and then I flat ironed my hair. I am almost 14 months post-relaxer and I'm transitioning so you KNOW it took me a long time to flat iron my hair.
> 
> Well, when I was done my hair was really soft and got extremely straight. And I can't believe how much my hair has grown in 1 yr. of transitioning  But it's the length that bothers me!!!! The longest layer in the back is 1 inche past shoulder. The shortest layer is chin length in the front. I can't do a style AT ALL!!!! It's in that "in-between" stage where its not all one length and wont hold a curl (b/c of the permed ends).
> 
> ...


Girl, don't sweat it...relax, take a deep breath.... 

I maxied my hair yesterday for the first time in like two months.  I NEVER know what to do with straight hair anymore.  I was playing in it and playing in it, going to do some up do but I'm _always_ doing that when I straighten.  Talk about BORING! So, I smoothed everything back and went out to breakfast with my husband.  

After getting my mind off my hair for a while I was inspired again...I decided to take the glide and make some curls.  I thought they would be more like 'bends' or 'bumps' and would give my hair some life.  Chile, I started grabbing chunks and curling with the big old clunky maxiglide and the curls were surprisingly curly.  It looked like a rollerset and was sooo cute!  I mean, I really couldn't believe it.  It was big bodacious, luscious hair that my had my husband drooling. 

Some times you need to take a breather and give your mind some time to work things out.


----------



## Ms Red (May 11, 2006)

Thanks so much for your inspiring story.  I'm just letting my hair breathe right now. It feels good! 


			
				onepraying said:
			
		

> Girl, don't sweat it...relax, take a deep breath....
> 
> I maxied my hair yesterday for the first time in like two months.  I NEVER know what to do with straight hair anymore.  I was playing in it and playing in it, going to do some up do but I'm _always_ doing that when I straighten.  Talk about BORING! So, I smoothed everything back and went out to breakfast with my husband.
> 
> ...


----------



## prettywhitty (May 11, 2006)

Quick question- What is a good leave-in conditioner for transitioning hair. I haven't relaxed in 5 months and I want the new growth moisturized as much as possible.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (May 11, 2006)

nubianqt86 said:
			
		

> Ok, I lied. I said in my last post that I would chop Wednesday, but I got anxious and did it last night.



*Congrats on your bc! I checked out your album and your hair looks great! Happy natural hair growing .*


----------



## Tene (May 12, 2006)

Miz Jackson said:
			
		

> Quick question- What is a good leave-in conditioner for transitioning hair. I haven't relaxed in 5 months and I want the new growth moisturized as much as possible.



I love Paul Mitchell The Conditioner and Giovanni-Direct Leave-In


----------



## africa (May 15, 2006)

Hello all,

   Just wanted to say that I've decided to transition.  I do not plan to do the big chop for at least a year.  My hair is texturized with Elucence now and already looks pretty natural.  I've just decided that I want to embrace my hair with all that it comes with. 

    I was natural for a very short time (had about 8 months of growth on my head) and got freaked out by the shrinkage and how my hair wound so tightly around itself that some strands would just knot.  I decided to texturize to maintain some texture and cut down on these problems.  I started to transition originally because I knew my hair was uber-thick, and though it looked healthy with the relaxer, the drastic difference btwn the new growth and relaxed hair bugged me.  I also felt that my hair would be much healthier and stronger naturally.

   The texturizer has definitley helped with the shrinkage and knots, but I find myself being afraid  the new growth will knot or matt up as I stretch.  I decided that this is ridiculous.  I refuse to live in fear of my new growth or what my hair decides to do...shrink and knot up.  I don't like to be afraid of things, and it's really been bothering me that I have been afraid of my hair and how thick it would look (and how others would react not just because its' natural, but how thick it is) in its natural state.  I do not have the natural hair people would call "good hair" either.
   I do not like the history of chemicals, and the message it sends out, but I have been using it to make my hair more "manageable".  I don't really have a problem with the fact that it cuts down on styling time and shrinkage...My problem is that I have been scared of my hair and the reactions it could receive once it got long.  I just came to terms with this fear today, so I plan to transition until my hair is at a length I feel totally comfortable being natural with.
   I figure, God created our unique hair to shrink, be tightly curled, defy gravity and be infinitely versatile.  Why on earth am I afriad of it, and afraid to scare other people with it?  I feel like if I can get to know my natural hair, and learn to style/deal/manage it, I'll have gotten to know another  bit of myself. 

Thanks for listening to my thoughts and I plan to use all of your suport on this journey...
      Africa


----------



## beyondcute (May 16, 2006)

Im looking for a long transitioner. Someone who is nearly a year and is goign for another. I am 1 year in as of May 13th. Looking for a partner to go another year with... *sigh* and to keep my away frm scissors  Come on who's with me  Please be atleast 6 months in...  Not hating on anyone who is less than this but Im beyond the early days of transitioning.


----------



## Poohbear (May 16, 2006)

africa said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to say that I've decided to transition. I do not plan to do the big chop for at least a year. My hair is texturized with Elucence now and already looks pretty natural. I've just decided that I want to embrace my hair with all that it comes with.
> 
> ...


Great post! I admire your attitude about going natural!  Be blessed and take care!!!


----------



## prettywhitty (May 16, 2006)

Hey I'm six months in, tired of my hair but not ready to cut. Any suggestions on hairstyles? Help,please! Thanks


----------



## bluebearfanatic (May 16, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Im looking for a long transitioner. Someone who is nearly a year and is goign for another. I am 1 year in as of May 13th. Looking for a partner to go another year with... *sigh* and to keep my away frm scissors  Come on who's with me  Please be atleast 6 months in...  Not hating on anyone who is less than this but Im beyond the early days of transitioning.



I actually just reached my year April 1...I REFUSE to do the BC...no wayyyy! I would totally do this with you...I've been wearing weaves and braids for the past year..When I'm not wearing braids and weaves I wear my hair in buns. I really would like to try to go another year..I'm not ready to part with my ends..lol!


----------



## xippy (May 16, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Im looking for a long transitioner. Someone who is nearly a year and is goign for another. I am 1 year in as of May 13th. Looking for a partner to go another year with... *sigh* and to keep my away frm scissors  Come on who's with me  Please be atleast 6 months in...  Not hating on anyone who is less than this but Im beyond the early days of transitioning.



I reached my 1 year mark in March. I want to go another year at least, so I'll gladly join. We can motivate each other. I wear my hair in braids most of the time. When I'm not in braids I wear it in a ponytail with an afro puff phoney pony. I just braid my hair on April 30th and plan to keep these in until July.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 16, 2006)

Miz Jackson said:
			
		

> Hey I'm six months in, tired of my hair but not ready to cut. Any suggestions on hairstyles? Help,please! Thanks



*
You could try braid outs, twist outs, buns, rod sets, flat twists etc...
Check out * MotownGirl *for more styling options.*

*HTH*


----------



## beyondcute (May 18, 2006)

bluebearfanatic and xippy youre on! So whats going on with you right now? Im out of braids for another month  I may go 2 more months just because I miss my hair  347 days to go for me


----------



## melodee (May 18, 2006)

So I see that there are some transitioners that are not planning to chop.  That was my ? 
 I am transition curious--I'm 4 months post relaxer.
I am really pleasantly surprised to see that my new growth is not too hard to handle at this point.  It is wavy in most places and when brushed out, doesn't really look much diff than the texlaxed hair.  Except for my temples, my hair is very curly/wavy.  The temples are the nappiest.

I really like my texture and would love to have it the length of my hair.  But I've made so mch progress and my hair grows slowly--and I don't want to part with my bra strap hair.  I just want it to gradually grow out.

But I thought you had to chop those ends off eventually--say 18 months into it.  Do you or don't you?erplexed


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 18, 2006)

melodee said:
			
		

> So I see that there are some transitioners that are not planning to chop.  That was my ?
> I am transition curious--I'm 4 months post relaxer.
> I am really pleasantly surprised to see that my new growth is not too hard to handle at this point.  It is wavy in most places and when brushed out, doesn't really look much diff than the texlaxed hair.  Except for my temples, my hair is very curly/wavy.  The temples are the nappiest.
> 
> ...





Im with you here...i do not plan on doing any sort of big chop anytime soon....just keep trimming till theres no relaxed hair left.  

But i dont think theres any restriction on how long u can transition....just go with what your comfortable with, whether it be 3 months or 3 years


----------



## Nightingale (May 22, 2006)

bumping up.


----------



## chocolate01 (May 22, 2006)

I just wanted to say continued luck to everyone on your journeys and congrats for making it as far as you have no mattter where you are on your journey, see you on the natural side!


----------



## onepraying (May 22, 2006)

Sigh....sigh...sigh...alas I've been having thoughts of going back to the crack...I don't know, my hair just can't...well..._stay_ cute after I style it.  I'm dreaming of flowing long hair...hair that doesn't puff and frizz out, hair that easy to pull back....sigh....sigh...however, beyondcute, I haven't snip a hair and don't plan to. I'm 15 months into my transition and plan to transition til the last relaxed piece falls off...I just gotta shake myself!


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 22, 2006)

you can do it onepraying! dont give up


----------



## dynamic1 (May 22, 2006)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> Im with you here...i do not plan on doing any sort of big chop anytime soon....just keep trimming till theres no relaxed hair left.
> 
> But i dont think theres any restriction on how long u can transition....just go with what your comfortable with, whether it be 3 months or 3 years




I have never done a big chop.  My last relaxer was almost 3 years ago.  I have had a series of mini chops and my last was this weekend.  It does take patience, but you can do it.  If you get tired of it you can always grab the scissors, because they aren't in short supply.  Good Luck.


----------



## shelli4018 (May 23, 2006)

The first time I went natural I did the BC. I'd transitioned for 4 months or so and was really tired of dealing with 2 textures. So one day I just woke up and cut it! I was pretty happy that day. Though I was surprised that those waves and swirls I'd seen as new growth didn't translate to curls once the relaxed ends were gone. But I still liked it.

The next day I went to work and all heck broke out. People were so mean to me! Especially other black people. I've never felt so ugly in my life. So I immediately went out and bought a wig which I wore for several weeks. After that I spent $$$ on twists. After 2 months of wearing fake hair I'd had enough. I started wearing my hair the way I wanted and people would just have to deal with it.

I loved how soft my hair was and how easy it was to manage. My signature hairstyle was flat twists with the back out. It was cute. 

This time around I'm going to do a few things differently to make my transition easier.

1.) I will transition longer. I'd like my natural hair to be long enough to wear flat twists. Some people look great with really short hair. I'm not one of them.

2.) Continue to baby my relaxed hair. The first time around I neglected it. 

3.) Be patient.


----------



## MzTami (May 23, 2006)

onepraying said:
			
		

> Sigh....sigh...sigh...alas I've been having thoughts of going back to the crack...I don't know, my hair just can't...well..._stay_ cute after I style it.  I'm dreaming of flowing long hair...hair that doesn't puff and frizz out, hair that easy to pull back....sigh....sigh...however, beyondcute, I haven't snip a hair and don't plan to. I'm 15 months into my transition and plan to transition til the last relaxed piece falls off...I just gotta shake myself!


You are doing good with your transition. 15 months is a loooooong time and you've come too far to turn back. Don't give up!

I know you can do it!

Good Luck!


----------



## MzTami (May 23, 2006)

shelli4018 said:
			
		

> The next day I went to work and all heck broke out. People were so mean to me! Especially other black people. I've never felt so ugly in my life. So I immediately went out and bought a wig which I wore for several weeks. After that I spent $$$ on twists. After 2 months of wearing fake hair I'd had enough. I started wearing my hair the way I wanted and people would just have to deal with it.


I can relate to you about the BC.  When I did my BC I didn't go to work the next day.  I went and bought me some accessories so that I can look cute for work the day after. 

My co-workers wasn't mean to me, but they didn't say anything at all, as if they didn't notice my hair.  I didn't know if that was good or bad.  Anyway, I knew that some didn't care for it, and some did.  In my mind, I cared about others opinions, but I wasn't going to let it affect me.  There was no way, I was going to wear a wig or get braids. So I developed an attitude of well if they don't like it, they don't have to look at me.  I'm embracing who I am and the heck with what anybody thinks.  

It has been almost 2 months since my BC and my hair is growing out nicely, and now nobody looks at me weird anymore.  I guess they've adapted to my new look. 

I'm not going to sugar coat my experience, it is very difficult to face people after the BC, especially if you are use to having longer hair and don't feel attractive with short. But, you have to keep in mind that your hair will grow and the short hair is only temporary.  You are embracing your natural self and how God made you, and ain't nothing wrong with that.

Good Luck!


----------



## dimpalz (May 23, 2006)

I get worried all the time about having short hair. I've got a little over an inch at the mo and my BC is planned for June 1st - next week. I've never had hair as short as it's going to be next week in my life. I am a bit worried about what people will think, but I figure, like myself, they will just get used to it. Originally I was gonna wait til July after graduation but before my 21st birthday because I'd have a cute puff by then but I figure if I cut if off now I'll still have a cute puff by then. 

I can deal with the textures fine, my hair hasn't looked this cute ever, but I just dont like my relaxed hair anymore and boy does it know it! I been snippin little bits to get my HIF on lol I can't help it. I'm gona miss my hair for the next couple of months while I walk around perhaps looking like a little boy but once it starts growing back I'm gonna be in heaven!

I've only told my friend (shes natural already) whose help I've enlisted and a friend of a friend who has dredds and my mum and little brother. Anyone else can see me when they see me. One of my friends - who has some insecurities I guess - told me "You'd look ugly with short hair, I'm not gonna lie" I don't really fel the same way towards her anymore and I certainly haven't told her about my BC.  It's her friend who has the dredds who knows and she's being very supportive. As a matter of fact everyone is but that one friend. Nevermind.

lol Sorry this post has been so long I just wanted to get that all out. I'm excited about my BC but I know once we start snippin there's no going back. I've got my cute earrings lined up, I've gotta get some eyeshadow and some new mascara cos it's gonna be all about the eyes! I get kinda angry about some people disliking other peoples BCs because I KNOW if they cut their hair that short, even shaved the back but the rest was relaxed, them same people would be swarming all over them cooing about how cute it is. Just goes to show how much people want to deny the truth about themselves...


----------



## shelli4018 (May 23, 2006)

dimpalz said:
			
		

> I get worried all the time about having short hair. I've got a little over an inch at the mo and my BC is planned for June 1st - next week. I've never had hair as short as it's going to be next week in my life. I am a bit worried about what people will think, but I figure, like myself, they will just get used to it. Originally I was gonna wait til July after graduation but before my 21st birthday because I'd have a cute puff by then but I figure if I cut if off now I'll still have a cute puff by then.
> 
> I can deal with the textures fine, my hair hasn't looked this cute ever, but I just dont like my relaxed hair anymore and boy does it know it! I been snippin little bits to get my HIF on lol I can't help it. I'm gona miss my hair for the next couple of months while I walk around perhaps looking like a little boy but once it starts growing back I'm gonna be in heaven!
> 
> ...




Making sure you have cute accesssories and some idea of how you might style your hair is key. I also think its important to take some things in to account first....like the shape and size of your head. I have a big dome piece! So extremely short hair isn't becoming on me. However, I was really comfortable with say...3 or 4 inches of hair because I had a few more style options. 

Yeah, some of the people who gave me a hard time about my natural had some hair issues of their own: They relaxed their edges away! Ends were fried! Hair had been the same length for years.

I wonder why people think its ok to walk around with messed up relaxed hair versus healthy natural hair? I'm not knocking relaxers. There are some beautiful relaxed heads on this board! But its a [email protected] shame that so many black women struggle with their hair. When did we forget how to do our own hair?


----------



## dimpalz (May 23, 2006)

shelli4018 said:
			
		

> Making sure you have cute accesssories and some idea of how you might style your hair is key. I also think its important to take some things in to account first....like the shape and size of your head. I have a big dome piece! So extremely short hair isn't becoming on me. However, I was really comfortable with say...3 or 4 inches of hair because I had a few more style options.


 
Lol, I think I got a good shaped head. I've had canerows a couple of times whilst being being relaxed and I think I looked okay from the side  I hope I looked okay from the side...

I know what your sayin about the relaxed heads shelli, some people are just lucky enough and take enough care that their hair can look healthy and grow long but I don't think I'm one of them. I'd rather not wait for my hair to shrivle up and die from relaxing lol the curls are my calling now


----------



## jshor09 (May 23, 2006)

So far so go.  the responses I  have gotten have been getting have been positive. Even my cousin who refuses to stretch relaxers more then 3-4  weeks was positive.  If only I could  get her to at least take better care of her hair. Oh well  . 

Jackie


----------



## shelli4018 (May 23, 2006)

dimpalz said:
			
		

> Lol, I think I got a good shaped head. I've had canerows a couple of times whilst being being relaxed and I think I looked okay from the side  I hope I looked okay from the side...
> 
> I know what your sayin about the relaxed heads shelli, some people are just lucky enough and take enough care that their hair can look healthy and grow long but I don't think I'm one of them. I'd rather not wait for my hair to shrivle up and die from relaxing lol the curls are my calling now




Well, you'll be 100% natural soon enough! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## xippy (May 23, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> bluebearfanatic and xippy youre on! So whats going on with you right now? Im out of braids for another month  I may go 2 more months just because I miss my hair  347 days to go for me



My hair is currently in braids (cornrows). I will try to keep these in until July. Before I got my hair braided,  I wore my hair in a bun with a the baggie for 1 month. I covered the baggie with an afro puff.

I was happy to braid it again, but in that month's time it got very strong and healthy. I deep conditioned every weekend and had very little breakage of the relaxed ends. However, I don't miss my hair when it's in braids, because I'm too lazy to comb it anyway. I have a 3 year old and I exercise. Soon I'll have a newborn. That does not leave a lot of time to mess with my hair.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 23, 2006)

onepraying said:
			
		

> Sigh....sigh...sigh...alas I've been having thoughts of going back to the crack...I don't know, my hair just can't...well..._stay_ cute after I style it.  I'm dreaming of flowing long hair...hair that doesn't puff and frizz out, hair that easy to pull back....sigh....sigh...however, beyondcute, I haven't snip a hair and don't plan to. I'm 15 months into my transition and plan to transition til the last relaxed piece falls off...I just gotta shake myself!


Clear your mind of the crack!!!!


----------



## Cheleigh (May 23, 2006)

onepraying said:
			
		

> Sigh....sigh...sigh...alas I've been having thoughts of going back to the crack...I don't know, my hair just can't...well..._stay_ cute after I style it.  I'm dreaming of flowing long hair...hair that doesn't puff and frizz out, hair that easy to pull back....sigh....sigh...however, beyondcute, I haven't snip a hair and don't plan to. I'm 15 months into my transition and plan to transition til the last relaxed piece falls off...I just gotta shake myself!



Girl, you know that a'int nothin' but the debil talkin' ! :fallenang 

It's hard to transition without at least trimming. You're a stronger woman than I--I felt like I could never look good with those two textures hanging around. You're probably into the home stretch now though.


----------



## onepraying (May 23, 2006)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> Girl, you know that a'int nothin' but the debil talkin' ! :fallenang
> 
> It's hard to transition without at least trimming. You're a stronger woman than I--I felt like I could never look good with those two textures hanging around. You're probably into the home stretch now though.




You ladies are something else!....   Thanks for the encouraging words.  I _am_ in the homestretch now though.  I just don't believe in cutting, that's all.  I just been wanting, drooling over long flowing hair... 

However, I _have_ been working with my curls and doing some wash 'n gos that have been pretty cool, but the shrinkage is something else...I guess I'm just on a length trip....


----------



## fallback (May 29, 2006)

Ok ladies...I have decided to transition to natural.  Since being on this board I have learned some great methods for taking care of my hair.  Thanks to all you wonderful ladies!!!  My last touch-up was April 7, 2006. I plan on braiding it up for the summer because I can't be bothered with it.  If I feel myself trying to go back to crack   I will come in this thread so JCoily can give me a few whacks!!!!  for support.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 29, 2006)

^^^^ I'll pull a   out with the quickness!!! 

Good luck with your transition!


----------



## MJ (Jun 3, 2006)

I couldn't hold out ladies. I got tired of battling with the two textures. The relaxed hair had to go. 

I BC'd a week ago (see pic in siggy). 

On Friday night, I cut off all the relaxed hair (and some of the natural hair). I thought that after transitioning for 7 months I would have a nice little fro, but the natural hair was so rough and fierce -- scab hair; nothing like what my natural hair used to be like. So the next day I went to the barber and had him cut off almost all of my hair -- all 2.5"-3.0" of it. 

I like the results. Three cheers to the start of a new journey!


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 3, 2006)

mzjones said:
			
		

> I couldn't hold out ladies. I got tired of battling with the two textures. The relaxed hair had to go.
> 
> I BC'd a week ago (see pic in siggy).
> 
> ...



 You look BEAUTIFUL *Mzjones*. I really, really like the look! Congrats on your BC and the start of your new journey. Don't forget to moisturize like crazy!


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello... I'm transitioning.... close to nine months now.... I'm kinda scared to do the BC.... Not quite sure why I'm holding on to these raggedy, sick, anemic relaxed ends.... I've been transitioning with weaves and braids. I have in my mind that I need enough hair for the braider to catch. As of this morning, I have about two inches of new growth... looks coily/a little bit curly.... Kinda amazing.... Overall, I'm not looking back at 30 years of relaxers (yes, I was under 10 years old! Augh!) 

What's holding me back from the BC?


----------



## MJ (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Cheleigh



			
				Cheleigh said:
			
		

> You look BEAUTIFUL *Mzjones*. I really, really like the look! Congrats on your BC and the start of your new journey. Don't forget to moisturize like crazy!


----------



## theAlist (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I have been transitioning for 3 months now...and these 3 months have flown by.  My transition style is wearing sew-in weaves (hair cornrowed underneath) for 6 weeks then give my hair a break for 2 weeks.  I don't plan on BC'ing anytime soon.  The biggest problem I am having right now is the lack of moisture.  My hair tends to be a little dry.  I have received some great advice on this board on how to handle this problem and I can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## hopeful (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi ladies,
I haven't stopped by in awhile so I just wanted to wish all of you the very best of luck. I bc'd on March 21st and I am amazed at how quickly my hair is growing. MzJones your hair looks great, good for you for cutting off all of that scab hair, your hair will grow in so quickly and beautifully. You look beautiful with it very short too, lucky you.

So ladies, hang in there, and when you start to see your natural hair suffering because you are scared of losing length, just have faith that if you cut off the relaxed hair, you will look just fine and that your natural hair will thank you with health and length.

Also, I have been reading a lot of books on natural hair and that has been really helpful to me this time around. I bc'd last year but ended up relaxing again 5 1/2 months later. This time around I am determined to stay away from relaxers. That stuff just is not good for my hair or my spirit. I am 2 1/2 months natural and I have a nice little fro, it barely looks like a twa anymore. Natural hair books can help give you the knowledge and strength you need to stay natural. I'll try to find and bump the thread on good books to read.

Happy Transitioning!
~Hopeful


----------



## luv04 (Jun 4, 2006)

i just got my hair cornrowed yesterday and i in my 8th month of transitioning..i plan getting my hair braided two more times this summer and then hopefully going to a natural stylist...sophia's sunflower salon..she specializes in "natural" hair to chop sum more relaxed hair off...my braider has a texturizer and was saying how good it would look if i had one...i told her i thought about it but..i still want all natural hair no CHEMICALs or anything.....i know i can ...obtain that..ill be updating very soon pics of my new braided style...happy healthy growing ladies...


----------



## KiSseS03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I finally tried washing my hair in plaits tonight, and I feel like transitioning is going to be soooo much easier from this point on. The only thing that I hated about transitioning was washing because of all the tangles, and I felt like I lost sooo much hair. Tonight I lost mere strands! I also discovered NTM Shampoo which I am now in LOVE with!


----------



## MJ (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Hopeful 



			
				hopeful said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> I haven't stopped by in awhile so I just wanted to wish all of you the very best of luck. I bc'd on March 21st and I am amazed at how quickly my hair is growing. MzJones your hair looks great, good for you for cutting off all of that scab hair, your hair will grow in so quickly and beautifully. You look beautiful with it very short too, lucky you.
> 
> So ladies, hang in there, and when you start to see your natural hair suffering because you are scared of losing length, just have faith that if you cut off the relaxed hair, you will look just fine and that your natural hair will thank you with health and length.
> ...


----------



## gemini051987 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been a transitioner myself for about two months. I just had a trip to the salon and my stylist told me I would have to chop off my relaxed ends. They look really bad and are damaged. Since you have been transitioning, you have two types of textured hair: your natural hair and the realxed hair. It would be best if you cut all the realxed part off. I know it sounds scary but girl it will be worth it. With the realxed hair that you have now, you are just making it shed because your new growth has not had a touch up. You are shedding because of this. You must touch up the new growth or get the realxed part cut off. If you continue taking care of your hair, it will grow back. It will be thick though. I would advise you to get some braids or a weave.


----------



## luv04 (Jun 17, 2006)

im finally natural i cut all the relaxed ends off this thread has been very helpful and gotten me through..im soo happy finally after 8months and 3 weeks im done i dont think i could go any longer...ill be updatin more today..so be sure to check it out..thankya ladies happy healthy hair growing...


----------



## chocolate01 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats on your BC  Luv04!


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jun 18, 2006)

luv04 said:
			
		

> im finally natural i cut all the relaxed ends off this thread has been very helpful and gotten me through..im soo happy finally after 8months and 3 weeks im done i dont think i could go any longer...ill be updatin more today..so be sure to check it out..thankya ladies happy healthy hair growing...



*Your hair looks great! Congrats! How many inches of hair did you end up with?*


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jun 20, 2006)

*
Checking in...
Today marks the 11th month of my Transition, so far so good!!  
Just one more month until my 1 year Transitioning Anniversary.  *


----------



## Cooyah (Jun 21, 2006)

i'm in to month 3 of my transition using sew in's, on this day next year I plan on big chopping


----------



## xippy (Jun 22, 2006)

Beyondcute,

How are you doing? I haven't check the thread in about 3 weeks, so I wanted to find out how your transition is going. I'm still in my cornrows, but they are pretty worn now. I will have my baby in 3 weeks, so I want to keep them in until then. 





			
				xippy said:
			
		

> My hair is currently in braids (cornrows). I will try to keep these in until July. Before I got my hair braided,  I wore my hair in a bun with a the baggie for 1 month. I covered the baggie with an afro puff.
> 
> I was happy to braid it again, but in that month's time it got very strong and healthy. I deep conditioned every weekend and had very little breakage of the relaxed ends. However, I don't miss my hair when it's in braids, because I'm too lazy to comb it anyway. I have a 3 year old and I exercise. Soon I'll have a newborn. That does not leave a lot of time to mess with my hair.


----------



## mscounselor (Jun 22, 2006)

8 months 3 weeks here! Whew! Can you believe it? Anyhow, I decided to BC on my 28th birthday. I figure I'll go to the family reunion (which is around that time) with my new hair. Im saying its tentative because I have no idea what the future holds.
Good luck to those just starting and Congratulations to those who have completed!
ETA: HHB by Carols Daughter is okay...we'll see the long term effects.


----------



## cecepassion (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm in my fourth month of transitioning. Dealing with the two textures are a headache,but i'm so afraid to bc. Do ya'll cut your hair yourself or go somewhere to have it done?


----------



## MzTami (Jun 22, 2006)

cecepassion said:
			
		

> I'm in my fourth month of transitioning. Dealing with the two textures are a headache,but i'm so afraid to bc. *Do ya'll cut your hair yourself or go somewhere to have it done*?


I cut my own hair.

I wanted to drop in and wish you ladies much success with transitioning.  Don't give up, if I can do it, *ANYBODY* can do it!  HHG.


----------



## cecepassion (Jun 22, 2006)

Another question is it best to cut dry or wet?


----------



## MzTami (Jun 22, 2006)

cecepassion said:
			
		

> Another question is it best to cut dry or wet?


I cut mine wet so that I could see the difference between my natural hair and relaxed ends.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 22, 2006)

i think its best to cut wet when you are trimming to get rid of permed hair and dry/flatironed when you are trying to even up your hair


i usually cut my own hair but i went to super cuts last time $11 well spent


i need moisture support


----------



## patient1 (Jun 22, 2006)

More please! A homey of mine needs the support! 
p1


----------



## chocolate01 (Jun 23, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I cut my own hair.
> 
> I wanted to drop in a wish you ladies much success with transitioning. Don't give up, if I can do it, *ANYBODY* can do it! HHG.


 
I cut my own hair as well while wet, I later had it evened up by a hairdresser. Continued luck to everyone, it's difficult but you will get to where you want to be.


----------



## Cooyah (Jun 23, 2006)

ooooooooooooo

i wanted to BC sooooo badly today   I haven't seen my hair in about 3 months and today when I went for my new sew in i had to colour the front portion of my hair to blend with the sew in tracks and after it dried all I could do was play in my hair, it was so thick and lush, and this was without product. why didn't i go natural sooner??

i was tempted but i'm holding off until next year. i have about 2 inches of new growth and i've learned that my hair is 4a crown and 4b nape and my edges are just DRY and breaking so they are a 7 f.

how are you ladies doing?


----------



## angellazette (Jul 11, 2006)

bump...any updates????


----------



## lisajames96 (Jul 11, 2006)

SilkyandSmooth said:
			
		

> Great thread Bubln. At this stage of my transition (11 & 1/2 months), I think the worst is over. I think the roughest period for me was between the 6 month and 9 month mark. It's been smooth sailing ever since.


Now that's great to hear. I am in my 8th month and I have gone after the scissors a couple of times or wanted to relax again, but I hung in there. I plan to transition for eighteen months. I wear my hair back in a low bun during my work days, and in a high ponytail or loose in a head band on the weekends.
Thanks for starting this thread...


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Never posted because this thread was tooooo long...or maybe I did and dont remember...but I thought that I would check in....

I am 14 months into my transition and happy  I used to battle with cutting off my relaxed ends every time I washed...but as I have found products my hair likes...I dont have that urge anymore...

The last three months of my transition...I have been rocking buns and cornrows...and plan to try my first sew-in within the next month or so...

Experimenting with twists and twistouts...but havent had success yet...I always end up looking like  But I have hope...I am going to keep trying

Not using heat in my hair, deep conditioning often and finding products that make my hair happy have been the key to my success....my newbie PJism has paid off 

Things are going well....I just want to stop thinking about my hair so the time can just pass quickly...nahmean?!


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Duplicate post...sorry


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jul 20, 2006)

*Today marks my 1 year Transitioning Anniversary!!! *

*   

Iâ€™m so proud of myself for making it this far in my Transition.
It really doesnâ€™t seem like a year, the time reallyyy flew by.
There were a few bumps in the road, but overall my Transition is still going smoothly, my hair is healthy and growing at a nice rate. Iâ€™ve gained a lot  of new growth, so much so that my natural hair reaches my ears when stretched. If I were to BC now I would have a nice cute fro,  just saying Iâ€™m not gonna actually do it though.     Now that I have 1 year under my belt, I have another 2 years to go. Yep, thatâ€™s what I call slowlyyy  Transitioning. I donâ€™t wanna sacrifice any major length just yet, atleast until my natural hair is brastrap length or mid back length when stretched. So hopefully within the next two years itâ€™ll be at that length, if things continue to flow in a positive direction, I have a feeling that it will.  

I absolutely adore my natural texture. I love playing with it, I love looking at it, itâ€™s like Iâ€™m rediscovering the "natural meâ€, in essence I am. This is something I should have done years ago,  but back then the thought of going natural didnâ€™t even cross my mind, coz I was so accustomed  to having relaxed â€œstraightâ€ hair. One of the things that motivated me to take the natural leap was this site as well as another. I became inspired by seeing all the beautiful natural haired ladies especially on this board, I stalked a lot of fotkiâ€™s yâ€™all just donâ€™t know!    All of the beautiful natural manes just motivated me to give relaxers the boot for good. My hair didnâ€™t â€œneed" it in the first place. Iâ€™m so thankful that such a wonderful board like LHCF exists, not only has it helped me obtain long healthy hair, it has also helped me realize that natural hair is beautiful no matter the texture no matter the length, if itâ€™s properly taken care of it will thrive regardless.  Of course the members of this board make LHCF what it is, it can be bumpy sometimes, but nevertheless itâ€™s an awesome board!  

~Special shout outs to~:

*Chicora
*Onepraying  (girl youâ€™ve documented your transitioning journey so well)
*Afashionslave
*Den1
*IrrisistableB
*babyblue
*Peachtree
*Carlie

Your albums are so inspiring, thanks for sharing.  

Now I just have to work on my album.  


Peace,
         S.A.

 
*


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *Today marks my 1 year Transitioning Anniversary!!! *
> 
> *   *
> 
> ...


 
Congrats girl!!!!!! I cant wait till i get to my one year mark. The time has really gone by fast. I think i have found most of the products that work for my 2 textures of hair. I just need a natural shampoo i like and i am set.


----------



## GoingNatural (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello all!!

I've been reading this board since April, when I made the conscious decision to go natural. Everyone always told me that i did not need a relaxer because I had "good" hair (i've always questioned people of their definition of "good" hair). I have been getting relaxers since 1999 and never thought twice about it; never even looked to see what my new growth looked like, I just felt the thickness growing in and knew it was time for a relaxer! 

What made me decide to go natural is that I used to have long BSL hair and color and relaxers, resulted in me having to cut my hair chin length in 2003. I never even thought to stop relaxing, I just realized being blond wasnt an option any longer. I have not been able to grow my hair since then and the waves I had previously had been able to get with my long relaxed hair turned into short scraggly pitiful waves. 

Your posts have reinforced my belief tat everyone has good hair if they take the time to nurture it and how bamboozled we are as African Americans to believe we must chemically alter our hair.

I am almost 9 months post relaxer and am embracing my beautiful curls!! I cannot deal with these relaxed ends, so my transitioning style has been a weave because everytime I wash my hair and see these relaxed pitiful hairs hanging off my curls I always have the urge to chop them off.

I have about 4.5 inches of new growth and wanted to see if anybody with a knowledge of weaves can tell me how long is the max I can keep the weave in (I've had my current one in 2 months), and will keeping my hair in constant weaves mess up my curl pattern since it is constantly in the cornrow style???

Sorry this is such a long post, but I'm just so excited that I finally can post on the website and join in conversation with all of you.

P.S. Perfectdoak, you're "boring" hair blog has been very helpful to me, because my hair type is similar to yours, so thank you for keeping such detailed notes


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 17, 2006)

Just bumping this thread so that I can find it later- I'm rather early on in my transition & know that I will need it for encouragement as I progress.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 17, 2006)

I've been wearing braids forever and my  hair is completely natural. I took my braids out last night and pressed my hair. It's not quite long enough to do a cute afro puff.. It don't even know if that will work for me becaue my hair is soooooo tightly curled.  I looks one inch long and then when I press, it looks 6 inches long.  I don't know to manage my hair especially since I love to workout and I sweat very badly. I'm so confused as to what to do, I'm tired of brading, I'm not sure if I have to get a relaxer....  I at a big loss right now!!


Sigh ... sorry for whining!


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Sep 17, 2006)

I was wondering if there were transitioners still out there. I am almost to my 1 year mark. I will going in for the long haul. I have to be able to put it into a pony tail. So i think i maybe take another 1 1/2 years to get rid of all my relaxed ends. My hair is in a blunt cut and i dont want layers again, so it will be awhile. I am just loving my new growth. I just have to touch it after wash it. It feels so much softer then my relaxed hair. Then in a bun it goes, lol.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Sep 18, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there were transitioners still out there.



I am still transitioning it is a little over 10 and a half months.  Can't wait to get rid of these relaxed ends.  I have been trimming and cutting my hair about every 2 months.  I don't know when I will do the BC...I would also like to beable to put my hair in a pony tail so I don't know how much longer I will need to transition.

Transitioning has gotten SOOOOO much easier since I started using the BBD strech..that product is a gift from heaven.


----------



## caligirl (Sep 18, 2006)

Isn't it funny how you start to hate your relaxed ends when you're transitioning?
I transitioned for 2 years and I'm fully natural now.  My hair is really healthy and I love it!   I can wear a curly puff, twists, a braidout (my favorite), spiral set, or pressed straight.  Transitioning is worth it!  Keep it up ladies.


----------



## GoingNatural (Sep 18, 2006)

caligirl said:
			
		

> Isn't it funny how you start to hate your relaxed ends when you're transitioning?
> I transitioned for 2 years and I'm fully natural now.  My hair is really healthy and I love it!   I can wear a curly puff, twists, a braidout (my favorite), spiral set, or pressed straight.  Transitioning is worth it!  Keep it up ladies.


Yes! When I first decided to transition, I did not want to give up any length so I though I would transition 2 years if not longer, but after 6 months I was so frustrated I was going to cut this December, but now I have a better handle on things and decided I could tough it out 10 more months. I dont know what I ever saw in my relaxed hair besides the length, it had absolutely no personality


----------



## Ms Red (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi! I'm still transitioning and it's been about 1.5 years. 2 weeks ago I got fed up with my little relaxed ends to I cut some off. The back is 100% natural. I still have about 2-3 inches to cut off the front and sides so I am trying to make it to the 2 yr. mark before I BC. The back of my hair is about 5 inches, I think. I just want to transition long enough where I am comfortable with the length, able to do nice styles with it therefore less likely to EVER relax again.  

I never thought I'd make it this far. I guess this long transition has allowed me to transition my mind. I prefer the kinks, waves and curls to the straight styles. I'm going to use the next 6 months learning which natural styles will be best for me. The albums I've been inspired by are: so1913, caligirl, peachtree, southerngirl (not natural, but beautiful), nay, poohbear, perfectdoak, an old member named simone i think, nurse98, of course Bubbln and so many more that I forget now.  

Hang in there. I'll be back to get tips and encouragement.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Sep 19, 2006)

cupcake said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm still transitioning and it's been about 1.5 years. 2 weeks ago I got fed up with my little relaxed ends to I cut some off. The back is 100% natural. I still have about 2-3 inches to cut off the front and sides so I am trying to make it to the 2 yr. mark before I BC. The back of my hair is about 5 inches, I think. I just want to transition long enough where I am comfortable with the length, able to do nice styles with it therefore less likely to EVER relax again.
> 
> I never thought I'd make it this far. I guess this long transition has allowed me to transition my mind. I prefer the kinks, waves and curls to the straight styles. I'm going to use the next 6 months learning which natural styles will be best for me. The albums I've been inspired by are: so1913, caligirl, peachtree, southerngirl (not natural, but beautiful), nay, poohbear, perfectdoak, an old member named simone i think, nurse98, of course Bubbln and so many more that I forget now.
> 
> Hang in there. I'll be back to get tips and encouragement.


 
Hmm you have me thinking now. I may go for 2 years myself. I'll have to see how long my natural hair is by then. I know i am going to look odd with straight tips and the rest of my hair curly.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 19, 2006)

So im back to transitioning, but this time I would like to stick to it...I hope to BC Dec2007...that would make a year and 6months of transitioning....wull definately be in this thread frequently....Anyone transitioning for about the same amount of time as me or 3months or so into their transition? would love to have a transition buddy!


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm starting my transition also, but I don't think I could do it for more than a year.  I would like to have enough length so that I could BC by the end of this school year, May 2007.  Since I'm gonna be in D.C. the summer of 2007, I wanna make a trip to Miss Jessie's salon.  My last relaxer was in August, so between August 2006 and May 2007 will be the length of my transition, unless I BC sometime before May...depending on how much growth I get.


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 20, 2006)

*sigh* Im starting to think Ill never BC... I cant deal with shorter hair and my ultimate goal is to have length..... Any non Bc-ers? Imtalking only trims in 1 inch increments over hte next few years... LORD what am I getting ymself into....


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 20, 2006)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> So im back to transitioning, but this time I would like to stick to it...*I hope to BC Dec2007*...that would make a year and 6months of transitioning....wull definately be in this thread frequently....*Anyone transitioning for about the same amount of time as me or 3months or so into their transition? would love to have a transition buddy!*


 
I'm game! I'm a little over 2 months into my transition and plan to chop at the end of next year 
I will just do mini-trims. How will you be styling your hair? I plan to wear braids, and braid-outs.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Sep 20, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> *sigh* Im starting to think Ill never BC... I cant deal with shorter hair and my ultimate goal is to have length..... Any non Bc-ers? Imtalking only trims in 1 inch increments over hte next few years... LORD what am I getting ymself into....




I think I am with you on this one.  I don't think I could do that short hair right now.  I have been trimming about 1/2 inch to an inch every 2 months since my transition started.  When I take these braids out I'm due for another trim.  I am going to continue doing this until about May.  By that time it should be a year and a half, if I have enough natural hair to put into a nice pony than I'll chop off the relaxed ends.


----------



## mscounselor (Sep 20, 2006)

NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> I think I am with you on this one.  I don't think I could do that short hair right now.  I have been trimming about 1/2 inch to an inch every 2 months since my transition started.  When I take these braids out I'm due for another trim.  I am going to continue doing this until about May.  By that time it should be a year and a half, if I have enough natural hair to put into a nice pony than I'll chop off the relaxed ends.



You and I are at about the same time. Do you need a transitioning buddy? I think Im going to need one to keep going until July 12th, 2007


----------



## mscounselor (Sep 20, 2006)

I also noticed the straggly ends...I did a BEAUTIFUL braidout and the relaxed ends fell in the rain!!! I was HOT!


----------



## empressaja (Sep 20, 2006)

I am in again! LOL! I have agreed to this transitioning thing many times. My issue is that I really don't like my relaxed hair but I'm so impatient I can never get past a certain point. When I am having a ugly day or feeling insecure I relax my hair thinking something new will boost my spirits. And then I'm back to square one. I plan to transition til New Years Eve.  I may have 2 inches of hair by then ,Short hair doesn't bother me at all. I just want to look feminine ( I have swimmers shoulders lol). So I will be taking my vitamins drinking water and I have this mix of WGO & Minoval I will be utilizing. Pray for me and my impatience.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm finally going to finish and be happy with my transition this time. I even threw away my relaxing supplies so that I won't give into temptation. I plan to transition with braids and weaves for a year, maybe less just to defy my mother.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Sep 20, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> *sigh* Im starting to think Ill never BC... I cant deal with shorter hair and my ultimate goal is to have length..... Any non Bc-ers? Imtalking only trims in 1 inch increments over hte next few years... LORD what am I getting ymself into....


 
Girl i am with you on that. I am not going to bc. I'll go about 4-6 months then trim 2-3 inches off. But i am not just hacking off all my hair. I'd go into shock. I did it before, but i was single and only had me to worry about. Now i have 2 babies and a big baby (the hubby, lol) so i dont have as much time to do my hair.


----------



## Jewell (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so surprised at how easy transitioning has been for me so far.  I would have succeeded at this thing a long time ago had I just been consistent, patient, and left my darn hair alone.  I am not BC'ing.  Just letting it grow, grow, grow.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 20, 2006)

Jewell said:
			
		

> I am so surprised at how easy transitioning has been for me so far. I would have succeeded at this thing a long time ago had I just been consistent, patient, and left my darn hair alone. I am not BC'ing. Just letting it grow, grow, grow.


 
That's what I plan to do!  I'm loving my new growth too, I wish I had done this years ago!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 20, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> *sigh* Im starting to think Ill never BC... I cant deal with shorter hair and my ultimate goal is to have length..... *Any non Bc-ers? Imtalking only trims in 1 inch increments over hte next few years*... LORD what am I getting ymself into....



*
I definitely dont have any plans to BC anytime soon.
I'm just gonna continue to let my hair grow, and trim every now and then.  *


----------



## GoingNatural (Sep 20, 2006)

I dont want to BC, but I want a head full of curly hair and these relaxed ends are messing up my style, BUT then again I want the length to go along with it..So im in a catch 22! Plus, I have no patience, I keep cutting at my nape and edges.


----------



## LynnieB (Sep 21, 2006)

Newly registered and checking in (this is only my 2nd post )

Nice to meet you girls!

I'm about 7 months into this and overall, it's going well.

No plans on BCing at all due to alopecia aerata and my fear of having another episode - long thick hair especially new growth covers up my 2 patches really well.  hopefully i won't find anymore new ones 

i'm in this for the long haul - i'm right at brastrap and it'll prolly take about 2 1/2 years to grow out completely.

so far braid-outs are my friend:  wash, condition, plait and that's that lol.  keeping heat to the barest minimum and just working with what the good Lord gave me.

i have no idea what my hair type (not really too concerned about it too much as long as it's healthy), have about 5 to 5 1/2 inches of new growth.  

my hair is texturized to about 75% so not too too many problems with blending the 2 textures - like i said, braid-outs are my friend 

good luck everyone!!


----------



## jenell85 (Sep 21, 2006)

How are most of you all wearing your hair during your transition? What products are you all using to make sure your new growth stays moisturized? And how often are you all detangling?

I ask because the style I have been wearing for the majority of my 11 month transition has been a donut bun which is getting rather tired and I am scared that this part down the middle of my head is going to be permanent! My current regimine is : Co wash everyday/everyother day, seal in the moisture with my hot six oil, and them make my bun. The problem with this is since I am not detangling often it is hard to get the oil on every strand and some hair (majority of the new growth) usually always feels extremely dry. Also I can't really smooth down the hair unless I detangle, usually all the hair under my bun is a tangled mess! Does anyone have any style suggestions that may lead to less tangles and help me make sure my full head is moisturized? Any suggestions or comments are very welcome. Thanks.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 21, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I'm game! I'm a little over 2 months into my transition and plan to chop at the end of next year
> I will just do mini-trims. How will you be styling your hair? I plan to wear braids, and braid-outs.



Thats whatsup!! I pplan on bunning and weaving till December...Im only going to do 2 trims till the BC...I still want my length to do my buns...what length is your hair currently?  Keep me motivated cause im going to need it!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 21, 2006)

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> I'm starting my transition also, but I don't think I could do it for more than a year.  I would like to have enough length so that I could BC by the end of this school year, May 2007.  Since I'm gonna be in D.C. the summer of 2007, I wanna make a trip to Miss Jessie's salon.  My last relaxer was in August, so between August 2006 and May 2007 will be the length of my transition, unless I BC sometime before May...depending on how much growth I get.



Goodluck girl! My main focus is length, so I know I could not cut my hair with out being at shoulder length when stretched.  Goodluck!  I plan on visiting Miss Jessies once I BC as well


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 21, 2006)

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> I'm starting my transition also, but I don't think I could do it for more than a year.  I would like to have enough length so that I could BC by the end of this school year, May 2007.  Since I'm gonna be in D.C. the summer of 2007, I wanna make a trip to Miss Jessie's salon.  My last relaxer was in August, so between August 2006 and May 2007 will be the length of my transition, unless I BC sometime before May...depending on how much growth I get.



Miss Jessies is in DC? For some reason I thought it was in New York.  I'm starting my transition too. I'm almost 6 months post. I wish I hadn't relaxed for easter now (I wasnt going to bc i was broke but my mom gave me the $ so I did it last minute) bc I'd be coming up on the 1 year mark in November. Ahh well... I'm hoping to chop in December. That will be about 9 months. But we'll see.


----------



## jenell85 (Sep 21, 2006)

Miss Jessie's is in New York. It's in brooklyn if Im not mistaken.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Sep 21, 2006)

jenell85 said:
			
		

> Miss Jessie's is in New York. It's in brooklyn if Im not mistaken.




Yep that is where it is located.  You can visit the website as well for the exact address.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 21, 2006)

jenell85 said:
			
		

> *How are most of you all wearing your hair during your transition? What products are you all using to make sure your new growth stays moisturized? And how often are you all detangling?*
> I ask because the style I have been wearing for the majority of my 11 month transition has been a donut bun which is getting rather tired and I am scared that this part down the middle of my head is going to be permanent! My current regimine is : Co wash everyday/everyother day, seal in the moisture with my hot six oil, and them make my bun. *The problem with this is since I am not detangling often it is hard to get the oil on every strand and some hair (majority of the new growth) usually always feels extremely dry. *Also I can't really smooth down the hair unless I detangle, usually all the hair under my bun is a tangled mess! *Does anyone have any style suggestions that may lead to less tangles and help me make sure my full head is moisturized? *Any suggestions or comments are very welcome. Thanks.




*I wear braid outs, twist outs, buns, bantu knots/sets, rod sets, french rolls and occasionally braid extensions. I gotta keep it interesting, else I'll get bored!   I CO Wash 2-3 times a week and use S-Curl no drip Spray and as of late B&B Growth Moisturizer Lotion to help keep my new growth soft and moisturized. I only detangle my hair when its wet and full of conditioner, and finger comb in between wash days. 

Have you tried finger combing your hair?
It really helps to cut down on the tangles.
Try sectioning your hair in 4-6 sections when you moisturize/oil it.
By doing this your new growth will be well moisturized instead of partially.
Also when you wash your hair, wash it in 3-4 braided sections.
It will help make the detangling process a lot easier. 
As for styles you could try braid outs, twists outs or roller sets.

HTH  *


----------



## jenell85 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks SweetAmbrosia. That makes since to moisturize in sections. I am going to try that. I have tried the finger coming thing but I guess I am just so impatient and get fustrated easily. I will start being more patient and baby my hair more. Maybe it will cooperate with me if I did that more


----------



## Ms Red (Sep 22, 2006)

I think I am 90% natural! Today when I washed and conditioned my hair, it dawned on my that I have a fro  I have 1-2 inches that need to get cut off the top & front. The sides and back are fully natural because I've been gradually cutting it myself. I have been trying to wait until April 07 to BC (2 yr. mark) for the length. Hopefully I make it until then.  


As for styles, I'm really style-challenged. I do the bun, phony pony and that's it. I will be trying a braidout this weekend. For while I'm transitioning I've found that less manipulation is best. I spritz my hair every day with water but I only wash and condition my hair once every 7-10 days. On wash day, I pre-poo with EVOO or another conditioner/hot-oil treatment. Then I shampoo with CON or Rusk. I condition with one of the following, just depends: Pantent Pro-V Intensive Hair Mask, NTM Hair Mask, or Cholesterol and a hot-oil treatment. I use the ORS Repleneshing Pak once a month and do 1 heavy protein every 3-6 months as needed. I moisturize with shea butter or cocoa butter with no petroleum. Sometimes I will use ORS Olive Oil moisturizing lotion or WGO. I don't really mix products if possible to prevent build-up. I gave up on a regimen and just started doing what my hair felt, which was basically "leave me alone."  It loves water so sometimes I co-wash. I can't wait to be natural and find a product that lets me have a great wash-n-go!


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 22, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Miss Jessies is in DC? For some reason I thought it was in New York.  I'm starting my transition too. I'm almost 6 months post. I wish I hadn't relaxed for easter now (I wasnt going to bc i was broke but my mom gave me the $ so I did it last minute) bc I'd be coming up on the 1 year mark in November. Ahh well... I'm hoping to chop in December. That will be about 9 months. But we'll see.


 
Yes, if you look at the website under "retail locations" then you'd see it. There are several locations, and they aren't just in New York.  There are some in quite a few other states too.  Here's the info for the one in D.C.

Portfolio Salon (U Street Corridor)
1351 U Street, NW 
Washington D.C. 20009
202-234-2904

Sun & Mon (Closed)
Tues-Fri (9 - 6:30) Services
Tues-Fri (9 - 8:30) Retail
Sat (7- 2)


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 22, 2006)

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> Yes, if you look at the website under "retail locations" then you'd see it. There are several locations, and they aren't just in New York.  There are some in quite a few other states too.  Here's the info for the one in D.C.
> 
> Portfolio Salon (U Street Corridor)
> 1351 U Street, NW
> ...




Oh okay. I wonder if anyone on the board has been to that salon? Hmmm... I bet you can buy the buttercreme there. I'm gonna call them...Thanks TSU.


----------



## Faith (Sep 24, 2006)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> So im back to transitioning, but this time I would like to stick to it...I hope to BC Dec2007...that would make a year and 6months of transitioning....wull definately be in this thread frequently....Anyone transitioning for about the same amount of time as me or 3months or so into their transition? would love to have a transition buddy!


We could be buddies...I have you and tiffcurl as transitioning buddies.  I may BC in 2 years or just let it go until I can't handle the straighter ends any longer.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 24, 2006)

Can this thread be a sticky?


----------



## tffy2004 (Sep 24, 2006)

This is a great thread. I had my last relaxer June of this year and decided on Aug 21 of this year that I am transitioning.

I have a product question for Veteran Transitioners:
*What are your Product Staples and how often do you shampoo and condition, or Co-wash?*


----------



## pebbles (Sep 24, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Can this thread be a sticky?


 
Request granted.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 24, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Request granted.


 
Thank you!


----------



## pebbles (Sep 24, 2006)

Anytime!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 24, 2006)

*Yay, its finally a sticky thread!
Thanks Pebbles!  *


----------



## mppaul2 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ladies.

I'm new and have recently decided to transition to natural..but with no BC We will see how it goes..but I'm sure it will be just fine. Great thread!! 



			
				GoingNatural said:
			
		

> I dont want to BC, but I want I a head full of curly hair and these relaxed ends are messing up my style, BUT then again I want the length to go along with it..So im in a catch 22! Plus, I have no patience, I keep cutting at my nape and edges.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Sep 24, 2006)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> This is a great thread. I had my last relaxer June of this year and decided on Aug 21 of this year that I am transitioning.
> 
> I have a product question for Veteran Transitioners:
> *What are your Product Staples and how often do you shampoo and condition, or Co-wash?*




My product staple is BBD stretch

I shampoo and condition once a week.  Co-washes became too much manipulation at around 6-8 months.  I have not tried it recently.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 24, 2006)

NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> *My product staple is BBD stretch*
> 
> I shampoo and condition once a week. Co-washes became too much manipulation at around 6-8 months. I have not tried it recently.


 
I just got my shipment of BBD stretch, It smells yummy! I hope I can use it to get through this transistion with as little damage as possible. I plan to continue condition washes at least once a week, my hair sems to like it!


----------



## pebbles (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *Yay, its finally a sticky thread!*
> *Thanks Pebbles!  *


You're welcome.


----------



## tffy2004 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry but I have no idea what BBD stretch is or what it looks like, can someone help me out?


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's a pic:




And the link: http://www.baddproducts.com/


It's expensive, 45$ a jar, but cheaper if ordered in bulk. I hear it's very worth it though  . I plan to make it a staple.


*"Badd Products* features BBD Stretch Growth Creme, which is a water-based 24 hr. Reconstructor that penetrates the inner parts of the hair shaft where moisture is needed most adding 22 amino acids. This Natural hair growth product contains a special blend of reconstructors that sustain hair growth. Stretch Growth Creme gives the hair elasticity and the ability to stretch and contract back like a rubber band Without Breakage! BBD Stretch Growth Creme is not only for people concerned about hair loss but for those who want to help prevent hair loss and avoid breakage, build volume, thicken or thin hair, or stay natural and avoid a perm."


----------



## mscounselor (Sep 24, 2006)

OK ladies....as some of you know  I got braids put in to help me maintain my transition. They are the correct size according to CAG method, but it feels so heavy to me! Im not sure if its because I have alot of hair to begin with or what. 
Besides taking them out, is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 25, 2006)

*Mini Update:

Since I've been transitioning now for a little over 14 months, my hair is now 70% natural and 30% relaxed!  
Shrinkage is something else I tell ya!
When I was CO Washing my hair yesterday, I was totally in shock at the amount of new growth I actually have. I started stretching out sections of my natural hair just to see how much I actually have, coz we all know how shrinkage can be deceiving! The last time I checked I had at least 10-11 inches of relaxed ends left, now I have only 5-6 inches left!    
Now I'm kinda getting the BC "itch" like some of ya'll have been saying.  
But I'm gonna hold out unil I have 1-2 inches of relaxed ends left, I love my length.    *


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 25, 2006)

mppaul2 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.
> 
> *I'm new and have recently decided to transition to natural..but with no BC*  We will see how it goes..but I'm sure it will be just fine. Great thread!!




*Welcome to the board, and good luck!  *


----------



## tffy2004 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link and showing me what the BBD Stretch is. I won't be getting any anytime soon but thanks.


----------



## geneticist (Sep 28, 2006)

I just joined lchf yesterday. I have been natural since Dec. 99. My last relaxer was in March 99, so it only took about 10 months for me to get fed-up with the relaxed ends.  When I got my BC, I had about 4/5 inches of all natural hair.

Although I was a bit impatient, I think I can offer lots of knowledge. I wore protective styles without any heat straightening the whole ten months. My hair was about three inches past shoulder length.

I alternated between big plaits (about 10 total) and a braid-out every week. On Sunday I'd wash, condition and braid. Monday - Wed, wear the plaits under a cute scarf or headwrap, then wear a braid-out Thurs. - Sat. I had minimal shedding and my hair looked and felt great.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Sep 28, 2006)

geneticist said:
			
		

> I just joined lchf yesterday. I have been natural since Dec. 99. My last relaxer was in March 99, so it only took about 10 months for me to get fed-up with the relaxed ends.  When I got my BC, I had about 4/5 inches of all natural hair.
> 
> Although I was a bit impatient, I think I can offer lots of knowledge. I wore protective styles without any heat straightening the whole ten months. My hair was about three inches past shoulder length.
> 
> I alternated between big plaits (about 10 total) and a braid-out every week. On Sunday I'd wash, condition and braid. Monday - Wed, wear the plaits under a cute scarf or headwrap, then wear a braid-out Thurs. - Sat. I had minimal shedding and my hair looked and felt great.




WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!  And your help and sdvice will be appreciated by many.  Your routine sounds nice and simple which is good because too much manipulation during transitioning is not good (at least for me)

Where you able to get a nice puff or pony with the 4-5 inches???


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 28, 2006)

geneticist said:
			
		

> I just joined lchf yesterday. I have been natural since Dec. 99. My last relaxer was in March 99, so it only took about 10 months for me to get fed-up with the relaxed ends.  When I got my BC, I had about 4/5 inches of all natural hair.
> 
> Although I was a bit impatient, I think I can offer lots of knowledge. I wore protective styles without any heat straightening the whole ten months. My hair was about three inches past shoulder length.
> 
> I alternated between big plaits (about 10 total) and a braid-out every week. On Sunday I'd wash, condition and braid. Monday - Wed, wear the plaits under a cute scarf or headwrap, then wear a braid-out Thurs. - Sat. I had minimal shedding and my hair looked and felt great.


 
Welcome!   Glad to have you onboard  
I like your avatar!


----------



## Ms Red (Sep 29, 2006)

hey girls. i am getting the itch to BC. I think I have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left and 5-6 inches of natural hair (still not very long). 

my goal was to be able to put my natural hair in a small puff. have any of you tried carol's daughter or miss jessie's products? in your opinion, are they worth the money?

i subscribe to the more is less hair theory-- i wash my hair like once a week, condition, moisturize, pull it back and go. would the products make my routine worse? thanks.


----------



## danimani (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't even know what month I'm in.  My last relaxer is in April.  I gave transitioning a try because I wanted to see what my natural hair was like.

For the most part is it very curly.  I'm really in love with it and I can't keep my fingers out of it.  I saw my mother for the first time since August this weekend and even she was surprised it looks so nice!

I really want to chop the relaxed ends off so I can let the curls take definite shape, but I'm going to continue to wait.  I think I'll get a trim in the next several weeks though.

I normally wear my hair half up, half down.  And cantu shea butter makes my natural hair come out perfectly.  I CO-Wash almost everyday and if I don't CO-Wash I always H20 rinse.  I never sleep with a dry head.  And recently I've been H20 rinsing twice a day.  My hair loves it.

So glad to have this thread!


----------



## beyondcute (Oct 5, 2006)

I know what u mean.... *sigh* but Im not prepared for short hair yet. I dont want to be either


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 5, 2006)

danimani said:
			
		

> I don't even know what month I'm in. My last relaxer is in April. I gave transitioning a try because I wanted to see what my natural hair was like.
> 
> *For the most part is it very curly. I'm really in love with it and I can't keep my fingers out of it.* I saw my mother for the first time since August this weekend and even she was surprised it looks so nice!
> 
> ...


 
I know what you mean also. I'm in love with my newgrowth too! 
I had forgotten how thick my natural hair was as a child and it is bringing back pleasant memories........I can't wait to have a full head of thick, healthy, natural hair.


----------



## Hareitiz (Oct 5, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> I know what u mean.... *sigh* but Im not prepared for short hair yet. I dont want to be either


 
I feel the same way.....I love my NG but trying to deal with the NG and the permed hair can be difficult! I have been transitioning since July, I just have to find a product that will soften my NG so I won't be tempted to go back to the creamy crack!! Any suggestions?


----------



## beyondcute (Oct 5, 2006)

Anubody just dont give a crap? FOr eal I dont care too much about my relaxed ends. They are just there for length. I dont mind heat and stuff on my ends but never on my roots  I trim away at my ends like I could care less.... I know Im supposed ot take care of the ends but I just dont.. am I the only one?


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey ladies!!! 
I AM seriously considering transitioning to natural.  I'm torn as to when I will start the transition -initally I wanted to obtain WL relaxed and then chop it all off (Waiting to Exhale) and let it grow from there but now I am thinking that I should just start now be able to get to my goal quicker-WL stretched natural!   Any suggestions???


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 7, 2006)

determined_to_grow said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!!!
> I AM seriously considering transitioning to natural. I'm torn as to when I will start the transition -initally I wanted to obtain WL relaxed and then chop it all off (Waiting to Exhale) and let it grow from there but now I am thinking that I should just start now be able to get to my goal quicker-WL stretched natural! Any suggestions???


 
I feel the same way about wanting to get to BSL quicker......but I have decided to just go ahead and transition and slowly trim off the relaxed ends so that I don't lose the length and can reach my goal quicker. I know I will get some breakage from the line of demarcation, but hopefully if I condition, use protein treatments & moisturize regularly it won't get too bad. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. 

ETA: Just check out Bublnbrnsuga's hair for inspiration....she transitioned the long way and her hair is gorgoeus and well on it's way to MBL!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Amr for responding
I have STALKED her ablum I think she is one of the reasons why I am transitioning.   I  also have been pm'ing people all day- over this issue.  I really need to decide.  
Amr how many weeks post are you?  I'm about 9. 




			
				amr501 said:
			
		

> I feel the same way about wanting to get to BSL quicker......but I have decided to just go ahead and transition and slowly trim off the relaxed ends so that I don't lose the length and can reach my goal quicker. I know I will get some breakage from the line of demarcation, but hopefully if I condition, use protein treatments & moisturize regularly it won't get too bad. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.
> 
> ETA: Just check out Bublnbrnsuga's hair for inspiration....she transitioned the long way and her hair is gorgoeus and well on it's way to MBL!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 7, 2006)

Good luck to ALL of you transitioners...i know you'll ADORE your natural hair after the transition is through.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 7, 2006)

determined_to_grow said:
			
		

> Thanks Amr for responding
> I have STALKED her ablum I think she is one of the reasons why I am transitioning. I also have been pm'ing people all day- over this issue. I really need to decide.
> Amr how many weeks post are you? I'm about 9.


 
I will be 12 weeks post on the 11th and I'm loving my newgrowth  
I have really thick hair so I'm sure it will get challenging as time goes on, but I'm up for the challenge! Do you have a good flat iron? I plan on purchasing either a sedu or maxiglide soon so I can 'see' my length from time to time......I rarely use heat though- I prefer to just wash & go.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 7, 2006)

Whimsy said:
			
		

> Good luck to ALL of you transitioners...i know you'll ADORE your natural hair after the transition is through.


 
Thanks! your hair is pretty in your avatar pic


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 7, 2006)

LOL- do you not see that I am a sedu advocate- truly the best i've tried and i use it on low!!!! I need to work on my wash and go technique.  



			
				amr501 said:
			
		

> I will be 12 weeks post on the 11th and I'm loving my newgrowth
> I have really thick hair so I'm sure it will get challenging as time goes on, but I'm up for the challenge! Do you have a good flat iron? I plan on purchasing either a sedu or maxiglide soon so I can 'see' my length from time to time......I rarely use heat though- I prefer to just wash & go.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 7, 2006)

determined_to_grow said:
			
		

> LOL- do you not see that I am a sedu advocate- truly the best i've tried and i use it on low!!!! I need to work on my wash and go technique.


 
 I didn't see it at first..... Guess I'll try out the sedu! 
Yeah, I really think the wash & go and lotsa moisture will be the key to decreasing breakage during a long transition. I purchased some BBD stretch too and I really like it so far. I also have been using the Ultrasheen Duo Tex for protein treatments and it's good stuff -my hair feels sooo much stronger!

ETA: My hair is pretty much the same length as your avatar pic!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 7, 2006)

have you tried the maxiglide?  i use it on 5 out of 10 and my hair is nappy


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Oct 7, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I purchased some BBD stretch too and I really like it so far.




I'm glad you like it!  I believe this has made my transition so much easier.


----------



## Ebonygurl00 (Oct 7, 2006)

determined_to_grow said:
			
		

> LOL- do you not see that I am a sedu advocate- truly the best i've tried and i use it on low!!!! I need to work on my wash and go technique.



Determined, you're gonna transition? If so, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Ebonygurl 
I am really gonna try to stretch until Feb-2007 and then decide from there. 



			
				Ebonygurl00 said:
			
		

> Determined, you're gonna transition? If so, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Ebonygurl00 (Oct 8, 2006)

determined_to_grow said:
			
		

> Thanks Ebonygurl
> I am really gonna try to stretch until Feb-2007 and then decide from there.



I'll be cheering you on! And congrats on reaching APL!!


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 8, 2006)

I was doing the transition thing.  I had my last perm in April 06.  I then decided to do the BC in Sept.  I could not take the two different textures for too much longer.  I have a very short hair cut now.  It is different.  I miss my hair, BUT i am glad i did it.  Last time I was trying to go natural I chickened out and got a perm.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 8, 2006)

Michiko said:
			
		

> I was doing the transition thing. I had my last perm in April 06. I then decided to do the BC in Sept. I could not take the two different textures for too much longer. I have a very short hair cut now. It is different. I miss my hair, BUT i am glad i did it. Last time I was trying to go natural I chickened out and got a perm.


 
Congrats on the BC...I bet it looks good on you!  

I'm too chicken to BC, so I'll just gradually trim off the relaxed ends.


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 8, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the BC...I bet it looks good on you!
> 
> I'm too chicken to BC, so I'll just gradually trim off the relaxed ends.


Thanks lol.  My face is soooooo fat that it looks weird.  But I have to get used to it b/c my hair is not going to automatically grow back tomorrow


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 8, 2006)

You have pretty hair Michiko! Have you tried the fantasia IC gel with sparklites (the blue jar for color treated hair)? It will help to enhance your curl pattern! You can get from amazon.com....it's kinda hard to find in my experience.


----------



## MysTori (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello fellow transitioners...again!

I tried to transition last year and got as far as 10 weeks before I succumbed to the call of the "Creamy Crack"! I'm really disappointed because I could have been all natural or close by now. Anyway, I started again but this time with a plan. I am working with a stylist who knows all about transitioning, has great tips, knows great styles and loves natural hair herself. 

Every 4-6 weeks, I am going to let her wash, condition, clip the ends and braid my hair so I don't have to do anything to it. I swear yall, after my hair dried and she went to go do something, I could not keep my fingers off of my new growth! It was so silky and wavy. I can't wait to see how it looks by the end of this year! What took me so long?! This time though, there is no turning back. 

No later than December 31, 2007, I don't care how short it is, I am getting the BC. If it is short, so be it, as long as it's long enough to braid. I will just keep getting weaves with my hair braided down until it grows to a nice length I'm comfortable with. I feel like it's time to accept who I am in all of my glory. I look forward to sharing my journey to the BC with you guys as well as sharing yours with you.

t9

**Extra: I told my SO my plans, and I was amazed how much he sounded like some of the stories I read on here! He envisions natural hair on women as this big, dry, unattractive bush! I had to reassure him that just like with relaxed hair, it depends on the person and how they take care of it. You can have relaxed hair that looks jacked up too if it's not taken care of. He agreed, but was still reluctant. It's funny though. He's always so big on "being real", but when you actually try to "be real", it's shunned. Oh well. That's why, partly as a compromise, I'm going to the beautician, to keep it "presentable", but I'm still doing my own thing along the way. I still gotta do me. Anyway. Thanks for taking the time to be supportive to others who go thru the same issues along their journey.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey ladies,

I am just checking in. I am thinking about doing a trim again in a few weeks. Maybe clip 2-3 inches off it again. I just cant bring myself to BC so i am just clipping along the way. It has been over 7 months since my last trim and i must say my ends still look pretty good. I haven't used heat since i had my hair trimmed either. I have just been rotating from protein deep conditioning treatments and moistuzing treatments each time i wash my hair and i love QB's Amla and Olive heavy cream. So far my hair is doing well with that. Before i think i was focusing too much on moisture and my hair was too soft and mushy when wet. Plain old Mayo out the fridge has done the trick. I add some oils and maybe an egg and that is my protein treatment. 

Michiko.
I love your hair. I BC'd about 5 years ago. But then i didn't have 2 young children to run after so it was easy for me to do my hair or have it done. It was so fun when it was short. Wet it, add some moisturizer and go. But right now i need my ponytail. Looking at your pics makes me want to BC so bad, but i am going to wait it out.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 9, 2006)

teressa9 said:
			
		

> Hello fellow transitioners...again!
> 
> I tried to transition last year and got as far as 10 weeks before I succumbed to the call of the "Creamy Crack"! I'm really disappointed because I could have been all natural or close by now. Anyway, I started again but this time with a plan. I am working with a stylist who knows all about transitioning, has great tips, knows great styles and loves natural hair herself.
> 
> ...



*
Good Luck with your transition!  *


----------



## Ms Red (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys,

I am so fed up with my hair!! It seems like the only time it will "act right" is after I wash it (or cond. wash). But being like 18 months with no relaxer, I HATE washing my hair now! It takes too long, blah blah blah. I think I am going to have to break down and wash it a couple of times a week-- otherwise my hair gets gummy (is that a word)?  

I'm ready for my hair to be APL when stretched (my goal)! Right now, the longest layer is SL when stretched.  It feels like it will take FOREVER and I'm just frustrated. I don't want a weave, I don't want braids and I feel like I won't be satisfied until I feel comfortable enough to wear my hair out (braidout, twistout, wash and go).


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am just checking in. I am thinking about doing a trim again in a few weeks. Maybe clip 2-3 inches off it again. I just cant bring myself to BC so i am just clipping along the way. It has been over 7 months since my last trim and i must say my ends still look pretty good. I haven't used heat since i had my hair trimmed either. I have just been rotating from protein deep conditioning treatments and moistuzing treatments each time i wash my hair and i love QB's Amla and Olive heavy cream. So far my hair is doing well with that. Before i think i was focusing too much on moisture and my hair was too soft and mushy when wet. Plain old Mayo out the fridge has done the trick. I add some oils and maybe an egg and that is my protein treatment.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I must be doing something wrong b/c it takes me longer now to do my hair, then when I was unwrapping it and curling it every morning.  I usually wet my hair and put at least 3 different types of moisturizer in it, and massage it thorugh, comb it a coupla times with a detangler and shape it.  Then I am out the door.


----------



## melodee (Oct 13, 2006)

I too am getting a bit frustrated at this point.  I have 10 months of new growth, and although I did a mini chop and am now at APL....I am still not wanting to give up the relaxed ends.

I am afraid I won't like the way my natural hair looks ( I know that sounds stupid ).  But I love the way it feels!  I have a sizable fro with straight strands hanging on.  It is very difficult to style this, as my natural hair wants constant moisture and my relaxed hair needs to stay dry to keep a curl set.  erplexed 

I may opt for some braids or twists soon until I can make up my mind.  I am chicken( bock,bock).


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Melodee! congrats on making it 10 months, I'm only at 3 & I have a lot of newgrowth so I can only imagine what you're dealing with. Braids are a great idea to help you get past the remainder of your transition, especially now that it's getting colder and your hair will probably need even more moisture! I am getting braids and keeping my hair moisturized with braid spray.


----------



## Cheleigh (Oct 14, 2006)

teressa9 said:
			
		

> **Extra: I told my SO my plans, and I was amazed how much he sounded like some of the stories I read on here! He envisions natural hair on women as this big, dry, unattractive bush! I had to reassure him that just like with relaxed hair, it depends on the person and how they take care of it. You can have relaxed hair that looks jacked up too if it's not taken care of. He agreed, but was still reluctant. It's funny though. He's always so big on "being real", but when you actually try to "be real", it's shunned. Oh well. That's why, partly as a compromise, I'm going to the beautician, to keep it "presentable", but I'm still doing my own thing along the way. I still gotta do me. Anyway. Thanks for taking the time to be supportive to others who go thru the same issues along their journey.



That's really no surprise (about your SO's thoughts). He probably has never/rarely seen natural afro hair, and has heard through stories from other black women how unmanageable and dry their natural hair is--hence the relaxer.

I think that collecting a natural hairinspiration binder/folder of natural hair--from kinks to curls to afros to coils--may help both of you with the mental transition to natural from relaxed.  I know a lot of people eschew the need for a mental transition, but think about it--for x number of years,you have defined a good hair day by how straight, uniform, and shiny it is. As a natural, I had to develop a different aesthetic by which to define a good hair day.

You SO will come around, as he redefines what makes his lady love beautiful to him in his own mind.  My SO has know me for 11 years (we weren't dating all that time) and for 10.5 of those years, he knew me with relaxed shoulder to armpit length hair. One day, I showed up a his house with an afro--and he never batted an eyelash.  

BTW: Continued good fortune and success to all the transitioners!  It wasn't long ago I was on this very forum with the same issues and concerns.

I don't regret my decision at all--I really love the texture and the freedom I get from my natural hair--even if it doesn't usually do what I politely ask iit to do!


----------



## dicapr (Oct 15, 2006)

I went back to a light grease this weekend. I was having a problem with dry newgrowth and dull looking hair.  I know that natural hair has a sheen, but to have a shiny relaxed ponytail and a dull first 3/4 inches in front looked bad to me.  The grease helped to add shine to my newgrowth and did a real good job in sealing in the conditioner I sprayed my roots  with.  So far I've got a little over 1.5 inches of growth.  When I reach two inches of new growth, I'll chop two inches of relaxed. That should really begin my long transition.


----------



## melodee (Oct 16, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Hi Melodee! congrats on making it 10 months, I'm only at 3 & I have a lot of newgrowth so I can only imagine what you're dealing with. Braids are a great idea to help you get past the remainder of your transition, especially now that it's getting colder and your hair will probably need even more moisture! I am getting braids and keeping my hair moisturized with braid spray.


 

Thanks girl!  Yeah, 10 months is hard.  It's also hard because I'm nervous about letting people see my hair.  Most black folks are thinking, "the chile needs a perm", and everybody else saying "did you cut your hair again (shrinkage)?"  or just staring at it as if to say "what the heck is she letting her hair do?"


----------



## JewelleNY (Oct 16, 2006)

*I'm about six months post and feel like you do Melodee, I can't imagine what I will feel like at 10 months.  I feel like I am giving up a part of me almost.  I can't believe how attached I was to relaxed hair.  Every week I contemplate relaxing again.  I worry what my hair is going to look like, I can't even remember.  The texture is nice but I just don't know in the end.  Will I look crazy?  Will I be able to have bangs?  Will guys like it??? *


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 16, 2006)

I have grown attached to the length too, so I don't want to BC  .....I'll just trim it off as it grows. I have already told my SO that I'm transitioning and he is very supportive of it- which helps.  
I don't know.....I just feel like it's something I gotta do.


----------



## beyondcute (Oct 17, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *I'm about six months post and feel like you do Melodee, I can't imagine what I will feel like at 10 months.  I feel like I am giving up a part of me almost.  I can't believe how attached I was to relaxed hair.  Every week I contemplate relaxing again.  I worry what my hair is going to look like, I can't even remember.  The texture is nice but I just don't know in the end.  Will I look crazy?  Will I be able to have bangs?  Will guys like it??? *


Hell if they only like u for your hair then u dont need them anyways... Seriously. To top it all off you can do ANYTHING wiht naturla hair that u can do with relaxed hair. Trust me Ive tried


----------



## Ms Red (Oct 18, 2006)

I feel really fed up with my hair.  I'm about 18 mos. post relaxer and my hair is probably 80% natural and 20% relaxed. I hate it. All of the excitement and newness when I first started transitioning wore off about 3 months ago. I don't want a relaxer but maybe my hair is letting me know that it's time to BC? erplexed 
Many of you can probably relate with wanting to be able to pull your hair in a ponytail (ANY ponytail!)? That's how I feel. Waiting to hit the 2 yr. transitioning mark in April seems like forever! Even though I should be able to know my hair texture by now, I don't really feel like I do. I don't know how it will actually look in a wash and go or a braidout (cant cornrow  )... As time goes by, I'm just wondering what will be the use of being natural, being chemical-free and versatile if I am style challenged!? Sorry for the vent, just disappointed.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 18, 2006)

cupcake said:
			
		

> I feel really fed up with my hair.  I'm about 18 mos. post relaxer and my hair is probably 80% natural and 20% relaxed. I hate it. All of the excitement and newness when I first started transitioning wore off about 3 months ago. I don't want a relaxer but maybe my hair is letting me know that it's time to BC? erplexed
> Many of you can probably relate with wanting to be able to pull your hair in a ponytail (ANY ponytail!)? That's how I feel. Waiting to hit the 2 yr. transitioning mark in April seems like forever! Even though I should be able to know my hair texture by now, I don't really feel like I do. I don't know how it will actually look in a wash and go or a braidout (cant cornrow  )... As time goes by, I'm just wondering what will be the use of being natural, being chemical-free and versatile if I am style challenged!? Sorry for the vent, just disappointed.


 
(((hugs))) sorry your fustrated.....Congrats on making it this far though  
I wish I was 18 months into my transition!  
Have you tried experimenting with different products for wash & go's like the fantasia IC gel, or curly pudding? I can't cornrow either so don't feel bad about that. Is there a salon around that specializes in dealing with natural hair? maybe you could get pointers there. Or try PM'ing some of the naturals (with texture similar to yours) here for styling tips- I'm sure they would be more than willing to help you out!  HTH, good luck!


----------



## JewelleNY (Oct 18, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Hell if they only like u for your hair then u dont need them anyways... Seriously. To top it all off you can do ANYTHING wiht naturla hair that u can do with relaxed hair. Trust me Ive tried


*Thanks so much Beyondcute   I am trying to adopt that attitude    I love your hair so I will check in your album regularly for inspiration  *


----------



## jaded_faerie (Oct 18, 2006)

So I guess I did a semi BC today! Wow today I just decided that I was just going to go for the plunge...and I ended up cutting my hair.  My hair is completely tapered in the back...not even 1/2in of hair the left side is cut above my ear and the right side is under my ear...I guess I would consider this my semi BC....and Im just going to grow this bad boy out all natural.  But so far im LOVING my hair so much!  I LOVE it!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 18, 2006)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> So I guess I did a semi BC today! Wow today I just decided that I was just going to go for the plunge...and I ended up cutting my hair. My hair is completely tapered in the back...not even 1/2in of hair the left side is cut above my ear and the right side is under my ear...I guess I would consider this my semi BC....and Im just going to grow this bad boy out all natural. But so far im LOVING my hair so much! I LOVE it!


 

Yay! congrats on taking the plunge (wish I had the nerve)! I bet it's cute, too!
I like your avatar pic, is that the cut?


----------



## mscounselor (Oct 18, 2006)

Im along the lines of jaded faerie. Im thinking maybe a new hair cut will help me but I need to be sure of that decision. I like the fact I can pull my hair back if I mess up a hairstyle, but a new haircut will force me to deal with shorter hair.
IDK....I've hit a slump in my transition as well.

(((HUGS)))) ladies


----------



## jaded_faerie (Oct 18, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Yay! congrats on taking the plunge (wish I had the nerve)! I bet it's cute, too!
> I like your avatar pic, is that the cut?



thanks sweets! yes it is, i also have pics in my album


----------



## jaded_faerie (Oct 18, 2006)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> Im along the lines of jaded faerie. Im thinking maybe a new hair cut will help me but I need to be sure of that decision. I like the fact I can pull my hair back if I mess up a hairstyle, but a new haircut will force me to deal with shorter hair.
> IDK....I've hit a slump in my transition as well.
> 
> (((HUGS)))) ladies




I felt the same way...but something just overcame me and I knew I wanted to do it....you'll know when its time 

(((hugs back)))


----------



## Ms Red (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks so much  I am going to call around my area this weekend and set something up!


			
				amr501 said:
			
		

> (((hugs))) sorry your fustrated.....Congrats on making it this far though
> I wish I was 18 months into my transition!
> Have you tried experimenting with different products for wash & go's like the fantasia IC gel, or curly pudding? I can't cornrow either so don't feel bad about that. Is there a salon around that specializes in dealing with natural hair? maybe you could get pointers there. Or try PM'ing some of the naturals (with texture similar to yours) here for styling tips- I'm sure they would be more than willing to help you out!  HTH, good luck!


----------



## dicapr (Oct 22, 2006)

How do you get your hair to hold a style? My hair never holds a style more than two days. Even when I get my hair done professionally, styles don't last. I am 15 weeks post now and tired of a ponytail. My braidouts are cute, but they don't last. Any suggestions?


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 22, 2006)

dicapr said:
			
		

> How do you get your hair to hold a style? My hair never holds a style more than two days. Even when I get my hair done professionally, styles don't last. I am 15 weeks post now and tired of a ponytail. My braidouts are cute, but they don't last. Any suggestions?


 
See I'm at the same point! I am approaching 15 weeks and it's getting harder to maintain styles......I'm thinking about getting box braids and trying the crown & glory routine to cut down on manipulation


----------



## kimmy132 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was transitioning but I'm tired of this.   I thought I could do this, but I can't. Yesterday after I put In my Colourshines in Cinnamon...I thought damn I am so tired of my hair being shrunken with these lil nappy/curls . I have to relax this quick!! I got two different textures going on and this bun I wear every single day is played. I swear this week... I'm about to call my beautician, I know she miss me.


----------



## Ms Red (Oct 23, 2006)

Just an update- I got a sewn-in weave. I'll take care of it and keep it in until next month but I needed a break from transitioning


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 23, 2006)

cupcake said:
			
		

> Just an update- I got a sewn-in weave. I'll take care of it and keep it in until next month but I needed a break from transitioning


 
:trampolin  I wanna sew in!! Enjoy your break!! I'm getting some braids soon


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 23, 2006)

kimmy132 said:
			
		

> I was transitioning but I'm tired of this.   I thought I could do this, but I can't. Yesterday after I put In my Colourshines in Cinnamon...I thought damn I am so tired of my hair being shrunken with these lil nappy/curls . I have to relax this quick!! I got two different textures going on and this bun I wear every single day is played. I swear this week... I'm about to call my beautician, I know she miss me.


 
No, keep going with the transition. I was in your boat a few months ago and I got the relaxer and I am still regretting it. Have you tried braidouts or bantu knots to deal with the two textures? If you want the two textures to be straight, just have the beautician press or flat iron your hair. But stay with us, and we'll see you on the natural side.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 23, 2006)

cupcake said:
			
		

> Just an update- I got a sewn-in weave. I'll take care of it and keep it in until next month but I needed a break from transitioning


 
Girl, I been rocking a wig everyday myself. I'm still kind of dealing with two textures, but those few hours when I don't have to worry what my hair is looking like are bliss.


----------



## kimmy132 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks B Phlyy,

I have tried to do twistouts but they never turn out right....the front is fine but the back is all matted with no curl pattern whatsover. Unfortunately, I do not know how to plait so I can't do a braidout...the problem with my flat twists may very well be my technique. I also sweat a lot in my head so my roots puff up as soon as I flat iron it to do a twist out. I will take your advice and ask my beautician if she will flat iron my hair....knowing her, she will tell me to wake up and get a perm.

Thanks though...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 23, 2006)

I think I have found my transitioning style......the rod set!!!

****crossing fingers****


----------



## dicapr (Oct 23, 2006)

kimmy132 said:
			
		

> I was transitioning but I'm tired of this.   I thought I could do this, but I can't. Yesterday after I put In my Colourshines in Cinnamon...I thought damn I am so tired of my hair being shrunken with these lil nappy/curls . I have to relax this quick!! I got two different textures going on and this bun I wear every single day is played. I swear this week... I'm about to call my beautician, I know she miss me.


 
I second the flat iron or a light press.  I flat ironed my hair this weekend and I feel refreshed in my transisition.  I'll take a weeks break and go back to the no heat, two textures fight starting next week.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 24, 2006)

I have been seriously thinking about transitioning. I been thinking about it soo hard my head been hurting.lol I 've bought some books and I am only 1 month post relaxer w/about 4-6 inches underprocessed roots. I am about 1 1/2 inches from armpit and the ends are bonestr8. I am still undecided but I just wanted to get it out in the open. If I dont transition I am gonna try to stretch my relaxers to 4 months and so on. I'm tryna take it one day at a time but I am overwhelmed and confused about what I want to do.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 24, 2006)

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## mscounselor (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok...so I had a great experience at a natural salon I found on the Essence salon directory. She told me how to alleviate my dry scalp and how it was related to my Rx's Im taking. Anyhow, while she was doing my straw set she asked when I would be cutting off my relaxed ends and I told her July for the fam reunion. She took some hair and stretched the natural part and it hit my shoulders! I was like wow. She said when I cut the ends off and get a light blow dry, my two strand twists would be as long as my straw set is now. 
SO......Im considering BC'ing at the end of the year and be free before I move out of state. Since I wont post a thread about it, only you guys will know....
Wish me luck!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 24, 2006)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> Ok...so I had a great experience at a natural salon I found on the Essence salon directory. She told me how to alleviate my dry scalp and how it was related to my Rx's Im taking. Anyhow, while she was doing my straw set she asked when I would be cutting off my relaxed ends and I told her July for the fam reunion. She took some hair and stretched the natural part and it hit my shoulders! I was like wow. She said when I cut the ends off and get a light blow dry, my two strand twists would be as long as my straw set is now.
> SO......Im considering BC'ing at the end of the year and be free before I move out of state. Since I wont post a thread about it, only you guys will know....
> Wish me luck!


 

Wow....that's great!! you're hair must really grow quickly!! 
How long have you been transitioning?? I need to find a natural hair salon too.  Please do let us know when you chop, and take pics


----------



## GoingNatural (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello!!!

I decided I can't wait until July 2007 to cut. I initially wanted to wait a year and a half until the BC, but because I have been wearing weaves during my transition I have decided the BC will now be December 29, one year and three days after my last relaxer. 

Since I am wearing weaves during my transition I dont have the opportunity to properly care for my line of demarcation. So when I take out my weave and unbraid my hair I am losing *SOOO *much hair because the relaxed hair is too weak to hang on. That is why these relaxed ends have to go!  

Also, I figure if I don't like my hair at the length it will be on Dec. 29 then I can't just put another weave in and at least when I take that weave out I won't have to deal with all the breakage.

I co-wash with Curls Moisture Max and I moisturize with Curls Milkshake. I think they are all natural products, but I'm not sure. I just know my hair hasn't dried out and it looks and feels very healthy. I haven't used heat on my hair and havent really had to manipulate my hair since July and I think I have about 5 inches of BEAUTIFUL new growth. I have never had short hair, so I am excited and nervous. 

Can't wait to update you guys in December!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 24, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Hello!!!
> 
> I decided I can't wait until July 2007 to cut. I initially wanted to wait a year and a half until the BC, but because I have been wearing weaves during my transition I have decided the BC will now be December 29, one year and three days after my last relaxer.
> 
> ...


 
I admire all who have the nerve to BC!! Can't wait to see those pics, I'm sure it will be the bomb!!  
Where do you find the Curls Moisture Max and Curls Milkshake?


----------



## mscounselor (Oct 24, 2006)

Ive been transitioning a year so the end of December will be 14 months.

I will be sure to put them in my album.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 24, 2006)

Just checking in to say I'm 10 weeks post and I so want to BC already, but I don't want to face winter time with a bald head. I think I am going to start stretching out wash days and getting a few more wigs to add variety.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 24, 2006)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Just checking in to say I'm 10 weeks post and I so want to BC already, but I don't want to face winter time with a bald head. I think I am going to start stretching out wash days and getting a few more wigs to add variety.


 
Good idea....about the wigs  
I'm stretching out my wash days too, I def wouldn't BC until it gets warmer.


----------



## GoingNatural (Oct 24, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I admire all who have the nerve to BC!! Can't wait to see those pics, I'm sure it will be the bomb!!
> Where do you find the Curls Moisture Max and Curls Milkshake?


 
I get them from Curls.biz. Their products also smell really good! I found out about them on the motowngirl.com product review page and have been very satisfied!

I missed your mention of doing the BC in december mscounseler!!!!  We can be transition/BC buddies for the next 2 months! 


I will probably need the motivation because now, although people are okay with how my natural hair looks, they don't know how they feel about me having short hair. So I could definitely use the support


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 24, 2006)

IMHO short hair will look really cute on you....... if that's you in the avatar!


----------



## GoingNatural (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, that is me and Thank you! I guess I should have a fotki album, but me and the camera just aren't good together. I don't make the time for the photo shoots.    I'm sure I will regret that looking back.

I'm just nervous because i had BSL hair until I was 19 (I'm 22 now) and then I cut my hair to my shoulders because I had damaged it trying to dye my hair blond. Shoulder length was extremely short to me, and although I hate to admit it I cried. Mostly because I wasn't prepared for the cut, I told the stylist to cut 3 inches but she said it was too damaged and there went my hair.

SO basicaly, to be shorter than shoulder length is scary/exciting, but I know it won't be bad this time because my mind is prepared for it. My mom told me to get some big earrings and keep smiling and I will be fine. This coming from the woman who doubted me on my natural journey!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 25, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Yes, that is me and Thank you! I guess I should have a fotki album, but me and the camera just aren't good together. I don't make the time for the photo shoots.   I'm sure I will regret that looking back.
> 
> *I'm just nervous because i had BSL hair until I was 19 (I'm 22 now) and then I cut my hair to my shoulders because I had damaged it trying to dye my hair blond. Shoulder length was extremely short to me, and although I hate to admit it I cried. Mostly because I wasn't prepared for the cut, I told the stylist to cut 3 inches but she said it was too damaged and there went my hair.*
> 
> SO basicaly, to be shorter than shoulder length is scary/exciting, but I know it won't be bad this time because my mind is prepared for it. My mom told me to get some big earrings and keep smiling and I will be fine. This coming from the woman who doubted me on my natural journey!!!


 

Don't feel bad about crying, that was a LOT of hair to lose all at once! Shoot I've cried over less than that, I've never been BSL!  
Anyhow, you may be pleasantly surprised when you BC and find that you really like short hair ......and I bet it will grow back quickly. Also, no one can force you to chop....you could always change your mind and opt for a longer transition if you like. Options, that's the beauty of this thing!


----------



## GoingNatural (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, I had to announce it on the thread because I KNOW I need to cut. Keeping the relaxed hair and keeping my hair braided for the sew in weave is a bad combo, I should have taken a picture of how much shedding there was when I took my last weave out!!!  The whole point is healthy hair..right? So I need to "man up". 

But it's nice to know the forum won't come and chase me with scissors if I punk out!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 25, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had to announce it on the thread because I KNOW I need to cut. Keeping the relaxed hair and keeping my hair braided for the sew in weave is a bad combo, I should have taken a picture of how much shedding there was when I took my last weave out!!! The whole point is healthy hair..right? So I need to "man up".
> 
> But it's nice to know the forum won't come and chase me with scissors if I punk out!!


 
Nope, no scissor chasing here....nothing but support  
You're right, the point is healthy hair & if I notice that it is becoming compromised, then I will also "man-up"   & chop too!


----------



## faithful (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello Ladies!

Congrats on making it so far in reaching your natural goals.  You are inspiring me to go natural without the big chop.  (I'm too dependent on a ponytail) With a relaxer I am used to wraping my hair for bed, what do you do with your hair at night?   How do you use the BBD Strech?Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## divya (Oct 27, 2006)

That's it!  I am transitioning. I am have been back and forth for sometime now but some encouragement from a friend has sent me fully on the natural side! 

On to reading this thread!


----------



## GoingNatural (Oct 27, 2006)

currygyal said:
			
		

> That's it!  I am transitioning. I am have been back and forth for sometime now but some encouragement from a friend has sent me fully on the natural side!
> 
> On to reading this thread!



Congratulations currygyal!!!

You have made a wise decision and your hair will thank you! You will definitely get a lot of support from the ladies on this forum. Their advice has guided me well over the past 10 months.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 28, 2006)

currygyal said:
			
		

> That's it!  I am transitioning. I am have been back and forth for sometime now but some encouragement from a friend has sent me fully on the natural side!
> 
> On to reading this thread!



*
Congrats on your decision, good luck !  *


----------



## GoingNatural (Oct 29, 2006)

have any of you used Abba hair products? I want to start using all natural conditioners and I just wanted to know people's results with this line.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 29, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> ...*My mom told me to get some big earrings and keep smiling and I will be fine.* This coming from the woman who doubted me on my natural journey!!!


 
I'm glad your mom is supporting you.  Good luck with your natural journey.


----------



## divya (Oct 29, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Congratulations currygyal!!!
> 
> You have made a wise decision and your hair will thank you! You will definitely get a lot of support from the ladies on this forum. Their advice has guided me well over the past 10 months.



Thank you. I'm glad to have joined this forum and have learned so much already. The natural choice is a big one as I've been texturized for years. But I know you all will be cheering me along.


----------



## divya (Oct 29, 2006)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *
> Congrats on your decision, good luck !  *



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Oct 30, 2006)

Currygyal- Good luck with your decision!

Goingnatural- I haven't used ABBA's products, but I am in love with Aubrey Organics.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 31, 2006)

I am tranisitioning for sure now. My last relaxer was on September 27. I think I am aiming for a year,then I will do a mini big chop to my texlaxed hair in April. I am currently an inch past my collarbone,1/2 inch to armpit.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 31, 2006)

leleepop said:
			
		

> I am tranisitioning for sure now. My last relaxer was on September 27. I think I am aiming for a year,then I will do a mini big chop to my texlaxed hair in April. I am currently an inch past my collarbone,1/2 inch to armpit.


 
Congrats on your decision.


----------



## shiningstar84 (Oct 31, 2006)

B_Phyy I was about to type the exact same thing. lol


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 1, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Goingnatural- I haven't used ABBA's products, but I am in love with Aubrey Organics.




Thanks Bubln!  I think I am going to purchase from them soon! I co-wash my hair every other day, so I want to make sure my hair is as nourished and healthy as possible!  

Oh, and to co-sign on your signature about all these products that say they will grow your hair long. 

*Why is it that everyone (99%) that SWEARS these products work has short hair that they are still trying to make grow!!!!???? That doesn't convince me!  *

Ladies, I found this interesting.  Hope this helps with everyone's natural journey!

Products you *DO NOT* want in your hair products:
http://www.theorganicsalon.com/label_search.php
http://www.aubrey-organics.com/about/treat_10synth.cfm


----------



## leleepop (Nov 2, 2006)

Are there any downsides to transitioning with braidout or twistouts and if so what are they? This are my comfort zone styles and I am hoping that I can get away with this through the duration.TIA


----------



## melodee (Nov 2, 2006)

Bubln, I can't wait for my hair to be your length.  I think we have similar hair type(s)!!!


----------



## p31woman (Nov 3, 2006)

leleepop said:
			
		

> Are there any downsides to transitioning with braidout or twistouts and if so what are they? This are my comfort zone styles and I am hoping that I can get away with this through the duration.TIA


 
BUMPING...I would like to know as well!!


----------



## Cheleigh (Nov 3, 2006)

leleepop said:
			
		

> Are there any downsides to transitioning with braidout or twistouts and if so what are they? This are my comfort zone styles and I am hoping that I can get away with this through the duration.TIA



In my transitioning albums, you'll notice that I transitioned with braidouts (put into a ponytail often) for the entire summer and some of fall. Twistouts didn't work in my hair because I was relaxed bone straight and the texture wouldn't hold. I used buns for the rainy winter.


----------



## leleepop (Nov 3, 2006)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> In my transitioning albums, you'll notice that I transitioned with braidouts (put into a ponytail often) for the entire summer and some of fall. Twistouts didn't work in my hair because I was relaxed bone straight and the texture wouldn't hold. I used buns for the rainy winter.


Thanks! You album is an inspiration. I will continue to wear my braidouts,twistouts and the occassional bun,ponytail.


----------



## melodee (Nov 6, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Hi Melodee! congrats on making it 10 months, I'm only at 3 & I have a lot of newgrowth so I can only imagine what you're dealing with. Braids are a great idea to help you get past the remainder of your transition, especially now that it's getting colder and your hair will probably need even more moisture! I am getting braids and keeping my hair moisturized with braid spray.


 
Thank you!  I think I may get braids for the holidays.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey everyone,
Its been on year since my last relaxer!! I am so happy i have made it this far. Around 4 months into it i thought i wouldn't be able to do it. My only problem is shedding. I am shedding something terrible. But i have been very stressed out so i think thats the cause of it. I have just been doing buns and that seems to work.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Nov 6, 2006)

My little update

I am 4 months post relaxer.  My hair is a dry, scary mess.  I had short hair to begin with, so I only had 3 or 4 inches that I needed to cut off to lose my relaxed ends.  Anywho, I can't find any reliable moisturizers! I am wearing cornrows at the moment, and I'll be moving along to getting micros again in December.  So, if anyone can recommend a good moisturizer that I can use while my hair is in braids, please let a sista know!  

-Erin


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 6, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> Its been on year since my last relaxer!! I am so happy i have made it this far. Around 4 months into it i thought i wouldn't be able to do it. My only problem is shedding. I am shedding something terrible. But i have been very stressed out so i think thats the cause of it. I have just been doing buns and that seems to work.


 
Congratulations!!!!!!!  

I applaud you because I know I won't make it to a year even though I'm soooo close. The itch to cut is too strong!!! I feel you on the shedding. I'm transitioning with weaves, so I don't comb my hair for two months at a time. I'm always surprised I still have hair attached to my scalp when i'm done!


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am only 20 weeks post, but I need a could oil to put on my scalp.  Any suggestions?  This is hard for me, my family thinks I am crazy, but I think I will be able to stick to this, especially because I am broke. lol!!


----------



## Hareitiz (Nov 7, 2006)

TCatt86 said:
			
		

> I am only 20 weeks post, but I need a could oil to put on my scalp. Any suggestions? This is hard for me, my family thinks I am crazy, but I think I will be able to stick to this, especially because I am broke. lol!!


 
Try Jojoba oil, or Wild Growth Oil.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Nov 7, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!!!!
> 
> I applaud you because I know I won't make it to a year even though I'm soooo close. The itch to cut is too strong!!! I feel you on the shedding. I'm transitioning with weaves, so I don't comb my hair for two months at a time. I'm always surprised I still have hair attached to my scalp when i'm done!


 

Thanks. I have to be able to put my hair in ponytail. I have 2 small children that keep me very busy and i also dont have anyone to do my hair for me on a regular basis. I would love to cut it all off, but then i'd be stuck trying to twist or braid my hair or something and that would take me a long time to do myself and i know my children wouldn't be letting get it done so i'd have a half done head and have to put some kind of wrap on it to cover it up, lol. So the longer transition is what i am going to do. 

The shedding is out of this world. The other day i shed so much i was in the miror trying to see if i had any bald spots in my head from all the hair i had lost. erplexed I hope this stops soon.


----------



## Ms Red (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy to report I am at 19 months, post relaxer.  I have been wearing a sew-in weave for 17 days and I miss my curls and washing my hair  

I am going to take it out in 2 more weeks, can't wait. Also since I've gone this long without a relaxer, it feels like I can make it until April 7th (exactly 2 years).

Congrats Sweetcocoa!  Making it to the 1 year mark is not easy!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2006)

TCatt86 said:
			
		

> I am only 20 weeks post, but I need a could oil to put on my scalp.  Any suggestions?  This is hard for me, my family thinks I am crazy, but I think I will be able to stick to this, especially because I am broke. lol!!




*Any natural oil would be good, I personally like Coconut Oil.*


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2006)

LilChocolateMa said:
			
		

> My little update
> 
> I am 4 months post relaxer.  My hair is a dry, scary mess.  I had short hair to begin with, so I only had 3 or 4 inches that I needed to cut off to lose my relaxed ends.  Anywho, I can't find any reliable moisturizers! I am wearing cornrows at the moment, and I'll be moving along to getting micros again in December.  *So, if anyone can recommend a good moisturizer that I can use while my hair is in braids, please let a sista know!  *
> -Erin



*
African Royale Braid Spray is a good moisturizer, diluted S-Curl works well too.*


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> *Its been on year since my last relaxer!! I am so happy i have made it this far. *Around 4 months into it i thought i wouldn't be able to do it. My only problem is shedding. I am shedding something terrible. But i have been very stressed out so i think thats the cause of it. I have just been doing buns and that seems to work.




*Congrats!!  *


----------



## vangrey (Nov 8, 2006)

hey ladies...
been awhile since i posted
i have been transitioning since nov 2004
and plan to MC in April, hopefully my natural hair will be BSL be then
good luck to everyone on there journey~!


----------



## melodee (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> Thanks. I have to be able to put my hair in ponytail. I have 2 small children that keep me very busy and i also dont have anyone to do my hair for me on a regular basis. I would love to cut it all off, but then i'd be stuck trying to twist or braid my hair or something and that would take me a long time to do myself and i know my children wouldn't be letting get it done so i'd have a half done head and have to put some kind of wrap on it to cover it up, lol. So the longer transition is what i am going to do.
> 
> The shedding is out of this world. The other day i shed so much i was in the miror trying to see if i had any bald spots in my head from all the hair i had lost. erplexed I hope this stops soon.


 

I, too, want to be able to do a ponytail before I chop.  But I'm sooo tempted, not because of shedding---but I hate having to style it with the straight ends.  

_I have some transition pics in my album now.  Take a look and see what I mean about the straight/vs. coily._


----------



## melodee (Nov 9, 2006)

vangrey said:
			
		

> hey ladies...
> been awhile since i posted
> i have been transitioning since nov 2004
> and plan to MC in April, hopefully my natural hair will be BSL be then
> good luck to everyone on there journey~!


 
Pretty hair, lady!


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 9, 2006)

So I have finally decided I am going to go natural last week. I am 7 weeks post relaxer, I am not cutting all my hair off though. It's just above my shoulders and is already starting to act ignorant! Breaking, shedding, can't comb it, knots up in the crown. Besides just braiding it down for 6-8 mths. what do I do to get started on the transition. I have super thick hair so it's even more daunting. HELP!!!


----------



## JewelleNY (Nov 9, 2006)

*It's funny how just one comment from someone can change your outlook on things.  

I had a date with Mizani tomorrow as it is a holiday.

Well, I went to Riker's Island yesterday to visit my schizophrenic client.  We are discussing his treatment in a visiting room when he says "are you growing out your relaxer?    It looks much better 

It was strange because I looked a hot mess as it was raining and I had a baseball cap covering most of my hair.  I asked him how could he tell and he said he is a barber and could see the difference from before, he said it looked good 

I left that horrible place with a smile on my face and now I feel I can go at least a little longer, Mizani will just have to wait   *


----------



## danimani (Nov 9, 2006)

Just checking in.  Not even sure what month I'm in.  I'm doing really well.  did a roller set the other day and it was banging!  Got a ton of complements.

My biggest grrrrr moment is that before I began transitioning, my nap was pretty bald from bad relaxers.  But because it was straight, I pretty much could keep it laid down.

Now my nape has grown in a bit, but not enough to put in a ponytail.  I can't wait until it's finally long enough to reach into a normal pontytail!  

But not too many complaints.  Sooo happy not to be bald in my kitchen anymore!


----------



## p31woman (Nov 10, 2006)

I've had my sliky twists for about a month now and received about 2 inches of growth .  I will be heading to the Salon this evening to get a sew-in.  I have an interview on Tuesday and I wanted to look a little more polished...Plus I miss the hair!! lol.  I will prob keep the weave in till December, after that...???  So far I am having a ball playing in my new growth and finding the right products for my hair.


----------



## Faith (Nov 11, 2006)

Haven't been here in weeks.  Justa quick update:
I am in cornrows now.  I have about 2.5" of growth and I'm slowly approaching my 6th month which is HUGE for me.  My next style will be either twists or braids...most likely twists.  
Anybody know which is the best hair for twists?


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 12, 2006)

msdr said:
			
		

> So I have finally decided I am going to go natural last week. I am 7 weeks post relaxer, I am not cutting all my hair off though. It's just above my shoulders and is already starting to act ignorant! Breaking, shedding, can't comb it, knots up in the crown. Besides just braiding it down for 6-8 mths. what do I do to get started on the transition. I have super thick hair so it's even more daunting. HELP!!!



Just wanted to wish you the best on your transition!!  Going through this thread you will find some helpful information for your transition.


----------



## leleepop (Nov 12, 2006)

msdr said:
			
		

> So I have finally decided I am going to go natural last week. I am 7 weeks post relaxer, I am not cutting all my hair off though. It's just above my shoulders and is already starting to act ignorant! Breaking, shedding, can't comb it, knots up in the crown. Besides just braiding it down for 6-8 mths. what do I do to get started on the transition. I have super thick hair so it's even more daunting. HELP!!!


Try to only comb when its wet. Try doing braidouts with perm rods on the ends so you wont work against your textures, also on wash days try detangling in sections. hth


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 14, 2006)

Just checking in to say I'm exactly 3 months post today and I would normally be scheduled to get a touch up, but I swear, the thought to call my stylist never popped into my mind.


----------



## leggylana (Nov 14, 2006)

KiSseS03 said:
			
		

> I finally tried washing my hair in plaits tonight, and I feel like transitioning is going to be soooo much easier from this point on. The only thing that I hated about transitioning was washing because of all the tangles, and I felt like I lost sooo much hair. Tonight I lost mere strands! I also discovered NTM Shampoo which I am now in LOVE with!



I felt the same way.  I have not had a relaxer in 8 months and was close to a texturizer until I remembered to wash my hair braided.  It has made 100% difference.  Before my 4a hair would become so tangled and matted, I wanted to cry...but now it's easier to manage...wash and condition in braids and let it air dry.


----------



## Ms Red (Nov 15, 2006)

Checking in. I am still wearing the sew-in and it's been almost 5 weeks. I got it washed, conditioned and styled again on Saturday so it looks brand new. 
I'm still taking care of my scalp and hope to get about 1-3 inches of new growth from this hairstyle.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 15, 2006)

So far, so good here....just past 4 months now! I've been bunning & wearing braidouts and doing lots of conditioner washes. Still trying to find my staples (I think I've found most though) I'm loving my denman brush, it has been great on my newgrowth!


----------



## MysTori (Nov 15, 2006)

I am about 14 weeks post relaxer, and I'm so happy! I don't remember ever going this long w/o a relaxer. I am experiencing some issues with the relaxed hair tangling (just a little), but I'm able to handle it thanks to the members sharing their experiences and tips. I'm slowly learning how to care for my natural hair as well as my relaxed hair, but I can't wait until the BC sometime between Sept. and Dec. 2007. Keep sharing those tips! :thumbs up:


----------



## leleepop (Nov 16, 2006)

So far so good 7 weeks post. Ive been lazy this week and doing 4 box braids,two in front and 2 in the back. I wear it in a braidout in the mornings. I dont think I want to do a BC. My hair is healthy and I dont want to cut. I 'm gonna cut an inch every three months and as needed. Good luck everyone


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 16, 2006)

Happy to say i've reached 9 months since my last relaxer!!!

Seems everything (for the most part) has gotten *so much easier* since i've found the right products, techniques and styles that work with the natural hair and relaxed ends.  there are still days that can be a bit frustrating (like when you've got that rollerset looking sharp and danged if it doesn't rain for days and days)

I hope all my transitioning sisters stay patient with their hair and themselves *and* for goodness sakes, keep trying those products til you find what works well for you!!

Now is the time to enjoy being a Product Junkie!!!!


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 17, 2006)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> Happy to say i've reached 9 months since my last relaxer!!!


 
Congrats LynnieB!!!


----------



## melodee (Nov 17, 2006)

I got two more months till my transitioning anniversary.  Guess you don't call it a nappiversary until you're fully nappy, right??


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Nov 18, 2006)

melodee said:
			
		

> I, too, want to be able to do a ponytail before I chop. But I'm sooo tempted, not because of shedding---but I hate having to style it with the straight ends.
> 
> _I have some transition pics in my album now. Take a look and see what I mean about the straight/vs. coily._


 
Your hair is alot like mine. I felt like i was looking at my hair when i was looking at your pics. I have a bit over a years worth of coily hair, then these straight ends hanging off it. I have been wearing a bun this whole time. I want to get it cornrowed though. I dont have much time to try braid outs or twist outs. My 2 young children keep me so busy. So it just stays in a bun. I get tempted to cut it also. But then i think of what a hot mess i'd look cause i dont always have alot of time to do my hair. So i need a bun as an option.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Nov 18, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> So far, so good here....just past 4 months now! I've been bunning & wearing braidouts and doing lots of conditioner washes. Still trying to find my staples (I think I've found most though) I'm loving my denman brush, it has been great on my newgrowth!


 
Which Denman brush do you have if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 18, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> Which Denman brush do you have if you dont mind me asking?


 
This is the one i currently use:[SIZE=+0]*Denman Paddle Cushion Brush *[/SIZE]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



By: Denman, Inc. 

Sally Item #: 103301 

*Sizes*: Large, Also available in Small (Item #103512)
Use this brush to smooth, straighten and style all hair types.
Soft bristles and cushion pad are gentle on your hair and scalp 
Long lasting and easy to clean 
Available in Small and Large

*Usage Tips*
Ideal for wet or dry styling, roller sets and massage and stimulation of the scalp. Regularly remove loose hairs with a brush comb.


I got it from Sally's, but I think I'm going to switch to the *Denman D5* because it's less bulky (here's a pic of the D5):


----------



## leleepop (Nov 18, 2006)

Ladies do you think its possible to transition without ever BCing?I have 4a coily fine to med strands,that measures thick. I DO NOT want to cut my hair above my shoulders. My hair is very healthy and its texlaxed about 70 to 75 percent. I plan to cut 1 inch every three months. WHat do you guys think? Also has anyone got the new Cathy Howse book and if so was it helpful?


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Nov 18, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> This is the one i currently use:[SIZE=+0]*Denman Paddle Cushion Brush *[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks. I have the Large paddle brush also and i like it so far. If you buy the smaller one, let me know how it is. Cause that other one is a bit bulky.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Nov 18, 2006)

leleepop said:
			
		

> Ladies do you think its possible to transition without ever BCing?I have 4a coily fine to med strands,that measures thick. I DO NOT want to cut my hair above my shoulders. My hair is very healthy and its texlaxed about 70 to 75 percent. I plan to cut 1 inch every three months. WHat do you guys think? Also has anyone got the new Cathy Howse book and if so was it helpful?


 
Yes its possible to transition without BCing. Thats what i am doing. I ended up cutting 7 inches off my hair due to breakage. I was pregnant and the last thing on my mind was my hair, lol. So it suffered a bit because of that. I cut it right above my shoulders 9 months ago. Now its back past my shoulders a bit. I think from now on i am going to cut about 1 inch every 3-4 months until all the staight ends are gone. Sorry i dont know anything about the book though.


----------



## divya (Nov 18, 2006)

Checking in.  So far so good.  It's been almost 8 weeks since I tried to have my mother texturize my hair, and it just did not take.  So then I just up and said "no more."  The temptation to texturize is there, but hopefully I will hold out.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 18, 2006)

leleepop said:
			
		

> *Ladies do you think its possible to transition without ever BCing?*I have 4a coily fine to med strands,that measures thick. I DO NOT want to cut my hair above my shoulders. My hair is very healthy and its texlaxed about 70 to 75 percent. I plan to cut 1 inch every three months. WHat do you guys think? Also has anyone got the new Cathy Howse book and if so was it helpful?



*
Yep, its definitely possible. That's what I'm doing too.  *


----------



## dicapr (Nov 19, 2006)

Just checking in.  I'm 19 weeks post  .  I am going to press or flat iron my hair for Thanksgiving.  I'm not a big braids fan, but I am considering getting some to give me a rest from dealing with the two textures.  I just know that when I get out of the braids, there will be even more new growth for me to deal with.


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok my frustrated level is high already!Help me yall.

 I actually counted the weeks and I am 10 weeks post relaxer not 9. All my hair is BREAKING off, I can't comb it- I'm scared it will break more, I wore a wig this past week, but my ends are all split and nasty, this just happened in the past 3 weeks. I haven't done anything different. I did a recon conditioner and then followed with some humectress- my hair loves this stuff. But it feels like I didn't put a thing in my hair! Now it's like it's so dry and I can't keep enough pink oil, grease, water, evoo, anything in my hair. I have so optimum 3 in 1 hair creme, my hair laughed at that 20 min after I put it in. Tonight I am going to wash and condition it really good, but have no idea to put in it and how to get a quick moisture infusion! 


It's acting ignorant!!!!

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 19, 2006)

msdr said:
			
		

> Ok my frustrated level is high already!Help me yall.
> 
> I actually counted the weeks and I am 10 weeks post relaxer not 9. All my hair is BREAKING off, I can't comb it- I'm scared it will break more, I wore a wig this past week, but my ends are all split and nasty, this just happened in the past 3 weeks. I haven't done anything different. I did a recon conditioner and then followed with some humectress- my hair loves this stuff. But it feels like I didn't put a thing in my hair! Now it's like it's so dry and I can't keep enough pink oil, grease, water, evoo, anything in my hair. I have so optimum 3 in 1 hair creme, my hair laughed at that 20 min after I put it in. Tonight I am going to wash and condition it really good, but have no idea to put in it and how to get a quick moisture infusion!
> 
> ...


 
Are you really using pink oil? as in pink oil moistuizer!? That stuff could be the culprit right there! It has soo much mineral oil in it that it actually seals out moisture, making hair dry & brittle- throw that stuff out stat!
I would clarify, and deep condition (Elasta QP DPR-11 mixed with EVOO or lekair shea butter cholesterol is great) for 30 min with heat; after rinsing use a good water-based leave-in (elucence moisture balance) and seal with oil. I put undiluted S-curl no drip on my newgrowth daily- it 's it! I have a spray bottle filled with distilled water, a few squirts of Elucence MB, sweet almond oil and rosemary oil- I mist my hair with this daily for moisture, my hair is thriving and I have no breakage (I'm past 17 weeks post)! HTH


----------



## leleepop (Nov 19, 2006)

msdr said:
			
		

> Ok my frustrated level is high already!Help me yall.
> 
> I actually counted the weeks and I am 10 weeks post relaxer not 9. All my hair is BREAKING off, I can't comb it- I'm scared it will break more, I wore a wig this past week, but my ends are all split and nasty, this just happened in the past 3 weeks. I haven't done anything different. I did a recon conditioner and then followed with some humectress- my hair loves this stuff. But it feels like I didn't put a thing in my hair! Now it's like it's so dry and I can't keep enough pink oil, grease, water, evoo, anything in my hair. I have so optimum 3 in 1 hair creme, my hair laughed at that 20 min after I put it in. Tonight I am going to wash and condition it really good, but have no idea to put in it and how to get a quick moisture infusion!
> 
> ...


Dont comb it while it wet. Try to do a no heat style on it like braidoiut,twistout ,buns. Humecto is a really good moisturizer and ors olive oil is good i hear. Giovanni smmoth as silk it a good condish for cowashes.hth


----------



## leleepop (Nov 19, 2006)

msdr said:
			
		

> Ok my frustrated level is high already!Help me yall.
> 
> I actually counted the weeks and I am 10 weeks post relaxer not 9. All my hair is BREAKING off, I can't comb it- I'm scared it will break more, I wore a wig this past week, but my ends are all split and nasty, this just happened in the past 3 weeks. I haven't done anything different. I did a recon conditioner and then followed with some humectress- my hair loves this stuff. But it feels like I didn't put a thing in my hair! Now it's like it's so dry and I can't keep enough pink oil, grease, water, evoo, anything in my hair. I have so optimum 3 in 1 hair creme, my hair laughed at that 20 min after I put it in. Tonight I am going to wash and condition it really good, but have no idea to put in it and how to get a quick moisture infusion!
> 
> ...


Dont comb it while it wet. Try to do a no heat style on it like braidoiut,twistout ,buns. Humecto is a really good moisturizer and ors olive oil is good i hear. Giovanni smmoth as silk it a good condish for cowashes and/or detangling.hth


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 19, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Are you really using pink oil? as in pink oil moistuizer!? That stuff could be the culprit right there! It has soo much mineral oil in it that it actually seals out moisture, making hair dry & brittle- throw that stuff out stat!
> I would clarify, and deep condition (Elasta QP DPR-11 mixed with EVOO or lekair shea butter cholesterol is great) for 30 min with heat; after rinsing use a good water-based leave-in (elucence moisture balance) and seal with oil. I put undiluted S-curl no drip on my newgrowth daily- it 's it! I have a spray bottle filled with distilled water, a few squirts of Elucence MB, sweet almond oil and rosemary oil- I mist my hair with this daily for moisture, my hair is thriving and I have no breakage (I'm past 17 weeks post)! HTH




Yes as in pink oil moisturizer. I'm sorry but I was pulling anything and everything out of my cabinet looking for relief. I was thinking of doing the clarify wash and some cholesterol and a cap. I'm trying to see if I can get my hair braided tomorrow. If not then I will be hunting for my wig again. Braid my hair under it and put on a wig cap maybe? And then spray with some surge, i think i still have some, and some scurl. Or maybe just scurl. 

When my hair did really well I washed it everyday, mostly co washes, put it in a ponytail and was gone. But that was when I didn't work. Now with work and school, I have precious little time to be trying to do hair. 

Lord help me!


----------



## tffy2004 (Nov 19, 2006)

Checking in and according to my ticker I'm almost 5 months into my transition and I am doing well, I have some new pics in my album.


----------



## leleepop (Nov 20, 2006)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> Checking in and according to my ticker I'm almost 5 months into my transition and I am doing well, I have some new pics in my album.


your hair looks great.


----------



## tffy2004 (Nov 20, 2006)

leleepop said:
			
		

> your hair looks great.



Thank you Leleepop


----------



## divya (Nov 20, 2006)

msdr said:
			
		

> Ok my frustrated level is high already!Help me yall.
> 
> I actually counted the weeks and I am 10 weeks post relaxer not 9. All my hair is BREAKING off, I can't comb it- I'm scared it will break more, I wore a wig this past week, but my ends are all split and nasty, this just happened in the past 3 weeks. I haven't done anything different. I did a recon conditioner and then followed with some humectress- my hair loves this stuff. But it feels like I didn't put a thing in my hair! Now it's like it's so dry and I can't keep enough pink oil, grease, water, evoo, anything in my hair. I have so optimum 3 in 1 hair creme, my hair laughed at that 20 min after I put it in. Tonight I am going to wash and condition it really good, but have no idea to put in it and how to get a quick moisture infusion!
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, same here. That's what i am afraid of.  My hair just really started to break in the last few days.  It's scaring me.  I want to be natural but if it doesnt stop, I will texturize again.  One thing I cannot take is seeing my hair fall out...


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 20, 2006)

*Just checking in...

Today marks the 16th month of my transition!!    
My transition is still going smoothly, my new growth is growing in well. It's soo soft and beautiful, I'm soo in  with it I can't stop touching it sometimes!   I'm so proud of myself for making it this far in my transition, it's kinda hard to believe that I've been transitioning for this long!  Transitioning at this point in time is fun to me, yeah that may sound a little weird to some, but I'm truly content with my transition thus far. I'm predicting sometime next year my hair should be 100% natural, since I only have a few inches of relaxed ends left. I can't wait for that day to come!  *


----------



## leleepop (Nov 20, 2006)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *Just checking in...*
> 
> *Today marks the 16th month of my transition!!    *
> *My transition is still going smoothly, my new growth is growing in well. It's soo soft and beautiful, I'm soo in  with it I can't stop touching it sometimes!   I'm so proud of myself for making it this far in my transition, it's kinda hard to believe that I've been transitioning for this long!  Transitioning at this point in time is fun to me, yeah that may sound a little weird to some, but I'm truly content with my transition thus far. I'm predicting sometime next year my hair should be 100% natural, since I only have a few inches of relaxed ends left. I can't wait for that day to come!  *


Congratulations!! I cant wait to get there!!


----------



## leleepop (Nov 20, 2006)

currygyal said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness, same here. That's what i am afraid of. My hair just really started to break in the last few days. It's scaring me. I want to be natural but if it doesnt stop, I will texturize again. One thing I cannot take is seeing my hair fall out...


Do a deep condish and a baggy or something !! Dont give up!


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 21, 2006)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *Just checking in...
> 
> Today marks the 16th month of my transition!!
> My transition is still going smoothly, my new growth is growing in well. It's soo soft and beautiful, I'm soo in  with it I can't stop touching it sometimes!   I'm so proud of myself for making it this far in my transition, it's kinda hard to believe that I've been transitioning for this long!  Transitioning at this point in time is fun to me, yeah that may sound a little weird to some, but I'm truly content with my transition thus far. I'm predicting sometime next year my hair should be 100% natural, since I only have a few inches of relaxed ends left. I can't wait for that day to come!  *



WOW!! 16 months - you GO girl!!!  You really do have something to be proud about!

it's so nice to see other looooongterm transitioners in da house!  not only commraderie but also proof that transitioning doesn't have to be a horrorible experience......thanks!


----------



## divya (Nov 21, 2006)

leleepop said:
			
		

> Do a deep condish and a baggy or something !! Dont give up!



I'm definitely going to have to do the baggy because losing hair scares me...


----------



## tffy2004 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *Just checking in...
> 
> Today marks the 16th month of my transition!!
> My transition is still going smoothly, my new growth is growing in well. It's soo soft and beautiful, I'm soo in  with it I can't stop touching it sometimes!   I'm so proud of myself for making it this far in my transition, it's kinda hard to believe that I've been transitioning for this long!  Transitioning at this point in time is fun to me, yeah that may sound a little weird to some, but I'm truly content with my transition thus far. I'm predicting sometime next year my hair should be 100% natural, since I only have a few inches of relaxed ends left. I can't wait for that day to come!  *




*WOW*
Congratulations, I'm just hopin' I can make it to a year, you go girl!!!


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 22, 2006)

Today is my BC day!!! Only a few more hours left with my long relaxed hair!!!!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Nov 22, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Today is my BC day!!! Only a few more hours left with my long relaxed hair!!!!





Congrats girl!!!  I hope it all goes well.  Make sure you post some pics.


----------



## Ms Red (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay!! Please post pics! 


			
				GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Today is my BC day!!! Only a few more hours left with my long relaxed hair!!!!


----------



## toninatl (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day Everyone!!!!!!!

Is there anyone here that did a BC after only a few months of new growth. My last touch up was the end of July and I reall hate dealing with the 2 textures. I get tired of buns, have never owned a wig or had a weave in my life.

Just wondering if anyone has done this and how they felt afterwards.

Thanks!


----------



## melodee (Nov 22, 2006)

toninatl said:
			
		

> Happy Turkey Day Everyone!!!!!!!
> 
> Is there anyone here that did a BC after only a few months of new growth. My last touch up was the end of July and I reall hate dealing with the 2 textures. I get tired of buns, have never owned a wig or had a weave in my life.
> 
> ...


 
I know bmoreflyygirl did.  She got tired of transitioning and chopped.  Give her a buzz (PM).


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 22, 2006)

So i did the big chop!!!!    

Unfortunately, I think my decision to transition with weaves is keeping me from seeing the results I wanted.

The hair that was not in the weave is super curly and beautiful. 

The left side of my hair has a loose curl and the right side of my head is wavy.

I'm going to condition my hair AGAIN tomorrow and see what happens. I think I need to train my hair? maybe?    

I'll post pics soon!!!! Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 23, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> So i did the big chop!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I think my decision to transition with weaves is keeping me from seeing the results I wanted.
> 
> ...



don't get discouraged GoingNatural......do you deep conditionings and some super moisture treatments.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 23, 2006)

So it seems my hair is all 3b with an itsy bitsybit of 3c

Finally have my fotki back up!!!!

http://public.fotki.com/curlybear/


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Nov 24, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> So it seems my hair is all 3b with an itsy bitsybit of 3c
> 
> Finally have my fotki back up!!!!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/curlybear/




Your hair is beautiful!!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 25, 2006)

NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> Your hair is beautiful!!!! Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks!!! I look like Kramer from Seinfeld and that is NEVER a good look (especially as of late!)!!!!  

I can't deal with short hair so i'm going to get weave for about 2 to 4 more months...I need about 2 or 3 more inches of growth until i'm more comfortable with my hair being out for public viewing


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 25, 2006)

dicapr said:
			
		

> How do you get your hair to hold a style? My hair never holds a style more than two days. Even when I get my hair done professionally, styles don't last. I am 15 weeks post now and tired of a ponytail. My braidouts are cute, but they don't last. Any suggestions?


My twist outs don't last either. In the evening, to refresh the style I spritz distilled water on my hair, oil or moisturize, and re-twist. The spritzing just dampens my hair, so it dries completely by morning. HTH.

About my transition: It wasn't a conscious decision; I just never made an appointment to get a touch-up. It's been almost 18 months since last my relaxer and I truly did not notice the time or the transition go by. 

My hair is the longest it's ever been in my life - just past bra strap - so I'm reluctant to go for a big chop. I think I'll probably get bi-annual trims starting in 2007 (January & July) until the relaxed hair is completely gone. 

For now twist outs and buns are my styling options. Interestingly enough, I have fewer tangles and less breakage wearing my hair in a twist out than an updo. I do worry about my hair catching on my handbag strap, hand rails in public transport, etc.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 25, 2006)

Tommorrow i have a hair appointment. and i've been wearing braids for a while without washing it ( i have been doing this for a year, give or take the occasional break with relaxers.) I want to grow my hair naturally b/c, quite frankly, thats what i have been pretty much doing anyway. I don't want to wear braids anymore b/c my hair grows so fast that after a week my hair is frizzing out of the braid. Like, i grow hair like crazy! Its thick, soft and chin length b/c i cut it alot (but then maintaining the cut b/c expensive). i don't think i want a relaxer; i want something new and edgier. I want my hair to be curly or wavy, so i was thinking perm or texturizer. But i don't want the tight coily fro... More wavy, softer-- think Halle Berry or Tracee Ellis Ross. I don't know which one to get and i'm really confused. Actually, what is the differencee bwtween Texturizer, a perm, jheri curl, s-curl? Can someone help me please?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 25, 2006)

Bravenewgirl87, the transitioners support thread is for people who are growing out chemically relaxed hair. Since your questions are about different chemical processes, they might be more appropriate in a new thread where you'll get more responses.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, so I purchased a Denman D4 brush from Trade Secrets and I must say it is a Godsend! At this point in my transition (18 weeks) my new growth is getting pretty challenging  ......I used the D4 after spritzing my hair with spray bottle concoction (distilled water, elucence moisture balance conditioner and essential oils) and it slid through my hair like butter and my waves just 'pop' now!  It will become a staple in my regimen from this day forward.....and I feel like I can transition for as long as I want now! If anyone is having trouble dealing with their new growth-  give the denman a try!


----------



## dicapr (Nov 25, 2006)

Now I am know my hair type (as sure as anyone can be).  I posted this elsewhere but I just think that it is funny that as my mon was cutting my hair Friday she kept trying to comb out those spirally, "knotty" pieces.  I kept trying to tell her that was my texture but she kept pulling with the comb  .  Ouch!  She was so concerned that she wanted my to go back to blow drying to prevent my hair from making those coils.  I tried, unsuccessfully, to tell her that is what my hair does naturally.  So, I guess I am 4a/4b.  20 weeks post and still going.


----------



## leleepop (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey guy! Still going strong, wednesday I will be 9 weeks post. I bought four books from Amazon.com for support. If they are worth mentioning I will post them after I read.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well thats why i was asking, can you do those things if you are transitioning? What styles can you do if you are transitioning?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 27, 2006)

bravenewgirl87, you can do anything you like!

I'm sure you know this already, but just to make sure we're on the same page: by definition transitioning means stopping all chemical processes that alter the hair's natural curl pattern and no longer getting touch-ups on the new growth. 

However, the things you mention above - "Texturizer, a perm, jheri curl" - are all chemical processes that alter the hair's natural curl pattern. If you get any of those done you will be chemically processing you hair, i.e. not transitioning.

S-Curl is a moisturizer that many women here use and there are quite a few threads on it. The forum search feature can help you find them.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 27, 2006)

Have y'all heard about/seen this? http://www.going-natural.com/hair-disasters/hair-disasters/court-case-against-carson/lloreal.html


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 27, 2006)

ShaniKeys said:
			
		

> Have y'all heard about/seen this? http://www.going-natural.com/hair-disasters/hair-disasters/court-case-against-carson/lloreal.html


 
There are no words. My heart is breaking and weeping for the woman. I hope she gets justice.


----------



## The Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

ok so I hope this isnt a repeat question but is it contradictory to have a texturizer and be transistioning?  I do a texturizer every 4-6 months but am unsure which category that would fall into care/style wise


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ladies I am proud to announce.................

I have completed a whole year of my transitioning journey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am not ready for the BC yet but I have been getting a hair cut every 2-3 months since I started last year.  I am hoping that I gain the courage to BC by summer.  I'll just take it one day at a time.

I can't believe that a whole year has past already.


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 27, 2006)

NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> Ladies I am proud to announce.................
> 
> I have completed a whole year of my transitioning journey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 27, 2006)

JustMeSteph said:
			
		

> ok so I hope this isnt a repeat question but is it contradictory to have a texturizer and be transistioning? I do a texturizer every 4-6 months but am unsure which category that would fall into care/style wise


 
transitioning is when you stop the use of anything that will chemically alter your hair, so you cannot transition and texturize


----------



## The Girl (Nov 28, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> transitioning is when you stop the use of anything that will chemically alter your hair, so you cannot transition and texturize


ok Ma Thank you I feel silly asking some of these questions but I know you guys know the answer, all I have to do is ask and be patient


----------



## melodee (Nov 28, 2006)

Ladies, may I ask for some advice/help!


I am going into my 11th month of transitioning.  And I am hating the way my hair looks on a daily basis--it's a pulled back style in a bun or with a curly pony.  This style is tired on me now.  I think it makes me look like an old maid--and I'm not the old maid type.

What styles are some of the other late transitioners doing other than buns?

Are you pressing or getting a blowout?

Are you braiding?

Unless I chop, I cannot wear it in a wash n wear sue to stringy ends.  But I don't quite have enough for a ponytail without the ends.

I have been contemplating relaxing it again as well, cause i don't want to look like old mother hubbard!!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 28, 2006)

melodee said:
			
		

> Ladies, may I ask for some advice/help!
> 
> 
> I am going into my 11th month of transitioning. And I am hating the way my hair looks on a daily basis--it's a pulled back style in a bun or with a curly pony. This style is tired on me now. I think it makes me look like an old maid--and I'm not the old maid type.
> ...


 
Don't give up if you really want to be natural! Sounds like it's time for you to stalk some naturals' fotkis for inspiration! 
Maybe you could try braidouts or strawsets for a change of pace; I'm thinking about getting a strawset or braids. Believe me I feel you on getting bored with the bun I'm sick of it too and I'm only about 19 weeks into my transition.


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 28, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Don't give up if you really want to be natural! Sounds like it's time for you to stalk some naturals' fotkis for inspiration!
> Maybe you could try braidouts or strawsets for a change of pace; I'm thinking about getting a strawset or braids. Believe me I feel you on getting bored with the bun I'm sick of it too and I'm only about 19 weeks into my transition.



hey melodee, listen to amr500!!  stalk them albums.....

try the braid/twist outs (nice easy going style and not much manipulation involved).

try your hand at some flattwists!  i'm thinking about doing some this weekend.......flattwist in the front and twist/braidout in the back.  i use use those little claw clamps to hold the end of the flattwist to your scalp and, they come in different colors and sizes to fit whatever size flattwists you want to make.  these look really good, trust me!!

if you can, take a swing past nappturality......there's a ton of naturals over there that have pix and tutorials.

hang in there missy.  you've come to far to turn back now.

ETA for Melodee:

something like this but do flattwists in front instead of the 2 cornrows..


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 28, 2006)

Melodee, I can confirm that twist outs, rod sets, etc. are great alternatives to the bun. I've also done a normal roller set (pulling the roots quite taut) and got good results. The weather has to cooperate though for the roots to stay straight. Good luck.


----------



## The Girl (Nov 28, 2006)

LynnieB that is a really cute style!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Nov 28, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS!




Thank you.  I would not have been able to do it without all the help here.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 29, 2006)

Okay, I love the idea of this sticky, but it has gotten WAAAAY too long for me to even read through it and get tips!!!  

Anyway, for all of you that transition for YEARS, how in the world do you do it??? I'm only 5 months post, and I'm ready to see my hair. I do want a certain length before I BC (a nice afro puff). But I'm becoming very impatient. NewYork, a year and STILL not ready to cut...my goodness!!! I hope I can get the strength and patience that you ladies have to do that. I will definitely have a nice length then. So how are you long transitioners wearing your hair during this time???


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I had my hair blowdried for the thanksgiving holiday.  So I plan on wearing like that for 2 weeks ( I have one more week left).  I don't blow dry very often maybe once every 2months.  
And if I sweat it out like I did at a party last Saturday I make sure to wrap it AS SOON as I get in the house.  And maybe put a curling iron to the ends of my hair the next day.

I am really into wearing 2 strand twist.  They don't look as nice as I would likeit due to the relaxed ends.  But I wear this style for 2 weeks (redoing the ones that get loose after about a week).  This saves me alot of time because I have too many exams and stuff to worry about nevery mind trying to figure out my hair.

Then another week I might wear my hair in a pony tail.  The ends of my pony tail are starting to really bother me because of the relaxed ends so I might just pin it under.  Or wear a bun cover (the knitted one) sometimes using a old black dress sock to wrap around the little bun to make it look fuller before I put the bun cover on.
Or I might wear a phony pony or a half wig that I just recently purchased.  If all else fails and I am not going to be going to the hopistal for class and only going to school I will put on a head wrap.  Mine is black but someone posted a thread about head wraps that someone makes....very nice too.
.....Oh I also make sure to Co-wash every other day during this time

Anyway...by the time I go through that cycle about a month has passed.  And I do the twists for another 2 weeks and then the pony tail thing again.  Before I know it, it is time to go to the hair salon for a wash and blow dry.  I always make sure to trim my hair.
The thing about my stylist is that she does not trim to take off length, only to make the ends look good so sometimes it does not seem like a difference in hair length.  That would have been good when I was relaxed.  But when transitioning I want to see the realxed parts gone!  But too scared to chop off a drastic amount at one time.

There are still alot of times when I am not totally happy with my hair.  I try to compensate by making sure to keep my face looking nice and healthy (because I don't wear make up either-MAYBE mascara to bring out my eyes) and make sure to get a nice lip gloss.  Also wear nice earings.

HTH!!!!


----------



## Ms Red (Nov 29, 2006)

I've transitioned for almost 20 months. That is forever to me. What I usually do is conditioner wash twice (sometimes 3 times) a week. I would wear a bun, a phony pony or a fall for the longest. My staple was the curly phony pony. The one time I got my hair pressed, it lasted 3 weeks and was cute but I was so used to washing it that I didn't go back to the straight style. 

My problem is that I will not look cute with short hair. I know this for a fact.  If I could rock that TWA with confidence, I would have BC'd a looong time ago. But I need to have a ponytail and enough length to do a nice braidout. (I am thinking 6-10 inches of natural hair would be great). Right now I have been rocking a sew in for 1 month. It's given me a much-needed hair break and I look nice with it. I've gone to the stylist to have it tightened, washed, deep conditioned and styled. It's a great way to hide my hair for a minute. I have a small amount of hair left out in the front and it stays straight.

But, I can't wait for April when I plan to cut the rest of the relaxed ends off. I've been self-trimming for these 20 months and the last time I went to the hairdresser she told me that I have less than 1 inch (all around) of relaxed hair to trim. So I'm hoping that by the Spring I can start wearing my natural styles. Top of my list: Braidout, twistout, flat twists in front, braidout in back, wash-n-go and pony puff.


----------



## lisajames96 (Nov 29, 2006)

Glad to see this thread still thriving...it's long tho...lol
Congrats NewYorkgyrl! I will be 1 year transitioned come Dec 10th. It will be hard to avoid the scissors that day...lol, but I commited to 2 years, so...it was nice to see that some others did it too like cupcake.

I am using the same products, coconut oil, shea butter, s curl and silicon mix(i know , i know ). But these have helped tremendously. Oh and my new find the Denman...it's great for my little girls' hair too. 
I hope to try a braidout soon, but I have only worn my hair in a bun and had it pressed twice all year. I hope to take some pics this week, but I really haven't seen alot of growth, maybe 4.5" all year. But that's cool.

Happy transitioning ladies!


----------



## melodee (Nov 29, 2006)

Miss tress, amr, and Lynnie--thanks for telling me to press on.  I flat ironed my hair to give myself a break from the boring bun.  Lynnie, I love your style, and your hair--thanks!


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 29, 2006)

melodee said:
			
		

> I know bmoreflyygirl did.  She got tired of transitioning and chopped.  Give her a buzz (PM).



Sorry I'm just seeing this. I don't pop in here very often since I'm not transitioning anymore. I chopped after 5.5 months. Couldn't take it anymore. That was the 2nd time I'd stretched to almost 6 months though. I had only been going to 3 or 4 the past 2 or 3 yrs.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 29, 2006)

JustMeSteph said:
			
		

> ok so I hope this isnt a repeat question but is it contradictory to have a texturizer and be transistioning?  I do a texturizer every 4-6 months but am unsure which category that would fall into care/style wise



Not necessarily. You could be transitioning from relaxed hair to texturized or texlaxed hair.


----------



## divya (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok ladies...I am going to excuse myself from this thread.  My hair is breaking too much and I cannot take it.  I will most likely go back to texturizing. Maybe one day I'll do the natural thing. Maybe when I get pregnant and my hair grows superfast...

Much luv and all the best to everybody!


----------



## leleepop (Nov 30, 2006)

9 weeks post and still going strong. My hair is getting THICK!! I see that I will have to stay on top of this, if this long transition is gonna be successful. I got some advice from a super stretcher about Giovanni Direct leave in and its a hit for detangling. hth and good luck everyone.


----------



## MissMarie (Nov 30, 2006)

melodee said:
			
		

> Ladies, may I ask for some advice/help!
> 
> 
> I am going into my 11th month of transitioning.  And I am hating the way my hair looks on a daily basis--it's a pulled back style in a bun or with a curly pony.  This style is tired on me now.  I think it makes me look like an old maid--and I'm not the old maid type.
> ...



I agree with the other posters. 
Try out other styling techniques; braidouts, roller and flexirod sets, bun outs, twists and twistouts, heat straightening to get you through this slump. I go through periods where my hair depresses me, trying out different things in my routine helps.

I'm almost 31 months post-relaxer, my new things for right now are flexirod sets (they work better now than a year ago) and bun outs, though I still wear ponytails and buns especially right b4 I need to wash again.
I can't braid worth crap, so I only try it for braidouts. I rarely use heat, I plan to maxiglide for Xmas, it'll be the 4th time this year.

Good luck finding a cute new style!


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 30, 2006)

MissMarie said:
			
		

> I'm almost 31 months post-relaxer



31 months transitioning?!?!?!

That is amazing! I barely held out 11 and I hated the thought of having short hair, but i have NO patience!

how much longer do you plan on transitioning?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 30, 2006)

OMG, MissMarie     

Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!! :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy 

So, do you basically wear protective styles???


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 3, 2006)

Okay, has anyone else found that twistout/braidouts is too much manipulation on their hair??? I did two strand twists last night for a twistout, and OMG, there was hair EVERYWHERE. Then I had a lot of slip with my handy dandy Giovonni Direct. But once that started to saturate into the strands, boy was there (in my best Bernie Mac voice)...TROUBLE TROUBLE!!!  Oh my goodness, I had to literally rip my relaxed ends apart from eachother. I couldn't get my Denman brush through my hair. It was horrible. I am even more determined to BC soon now. This is ridiculous.

This was my first time doing a braidout or twistout in a long time. I have been wearing a bun, phony pony, or a fall with my hair pulled back in a ponytail. And I put the ponytail in very loosely while wet, tie my edges down, and I was good to go in the morning. I would tie my hair down again at night, and be good the next day. So actually, that was my first time combing my hair outside of the washing process. And I DO NOT like what happened. 

Okay, I just needed to vent. Thanks for letting do it here!!!


----------



## dicapr (Dec 3, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Okay, has anyone else found that twistout/braidouts is too much manipulation on their hair??? I did two strand twists last night for a twistout, and OMG, there was hair EVERYWHERE. Then I had a lot of slip with my handy dandy Giovonni Direct. But once that started to saturate into the strands, boy was there (in my best Bernie Mac voice)...TROUBLE TROUBLE!!!  Oh my goodness, I had to literally rip my relaxed ends apart from eachother. I couldn't get my Denman brush through my hair. It was horrible. I am even more determined to BC soon now. This is ridiculous.
> 
> This was my first time doing a braidout or twistout in a long time. I have been wearing a bun, phony pony, or a fall with my hair pulled back in a ponytail. And I put the ponytail in very loosely while wet, tie my edges down, and I was good to go in the morning. I would tie my hair down again at night, and be good the next day. So actually, that was my first time combing my hair outside of the washing process. And I DO NOT like what happened.
> 
> Okay, I just needed to vent. Thanks for letting do it here!!!


 

I thought it was me!  I quit doing braid outs because they didn't last and I lost way too much hair.  I've invested in some wide head bands that cover the front and nape of my hair.  I roll the middle and headband the rest.  The hair is big but cute.  No more braid outs for me for a long while.  I am resisting the BC.  Its going to be too cold to be bald--I've only got 2-3 inches of new growth right now.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 3, 2006)

Man, I'm jealous. That's about how much new growth I have and I've got a whole month on you without a relaxer.  

Yeah, I think I'm going to buy a couple curly half wigs/wigs. Then I'll cornrow my hair and wear those for a while. It'll save me $125-$225 for a sew-in!!  



			
				dicapr said:
			
		

> I thought it was me! I quit doing braid outs because they didn't last and I lost way too much hair. I've invested in some wide head bands that cover the front and nape of my hair. I roll the middle and headband the rest. The hair is big but cute. No more braid outs for me for a long while. I am resisting the BC. Its going to be too cold to be bald--I've only got 2-3 inches of new growth right now.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Dec 3, 2006)

LOL  yeah after a while I had to stop doing that (like months 6 & 7) .  I just kept doing a bun.  Now it is not to bad I just don't like the look of my relaxed ends.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 3, 2006)

NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> LOL yeah after a while I had to stop doing that (like months 6 & 7) . I just kept doing a bun. Now it is not to bad I just don't like the look of my relaxed ends.


 
I am starting to dislike my relaxed ends too-- I bun my hair up all the time now.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 3, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Okay, has anyone else found that twistout/braidouts is too much manipulation on their hair??? I did two strand twists last night for a twistout, and OMG, there was hair EVERYWHERE.


I was pleasantly surprised to lose less hair with twist outs. I'm sorry those styles aren't working for you anymore.


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 3, 2006)

ok yall got me wantin to revisit twistouts.  last time i played with the "out" was after wearing twists for a few days, then i'd free them.  lawd knows trying to detangle a twist and the "out" after leaving them in for days isn't exactly easy LOL.

so i threw about 14 of those jokers in after a wash this morning and used a tip i saw somewhere - using magnetic rollerclips to hold it close to the scalp.

we'll see how this turns out tomorrow sometime, shall it be:  or  or  or .


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 3, 2006)

Okay, I took my twists out today. And it looks NOTHING like it did in my avatar!!! Then I had maybe 3 weeks of new growth. Now I have 24!!! The funny thing is, I have a section that I cut the relaxed ends off of, and it look GREAT. I love the way it looks on my new growth. I am soooo ready to BC.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 3, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Okay, I took my twists out today. And it looks NOTHING like it did in my avatar!!! Then I had maybe 3 weeks of new growth. Now I have 24!!! The funny thing is, I have a section that I cut the relaxed ends off of, and it look GREAT. I love the way it looks on my new growth. I am soooo ready to BC.


 
Wow, sounds like you're really getting the itch to BC!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 3, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like you're really getting the itch to BC!


 
An ITCH???!!! Girl I feel like I have POISEN IVY!!!!!

The bad thing is that I really don't want it to be too short. And my hair has MAD shrinkage. What is a girl to do?? I really need to hurry up and put it in cornrows, or get a sew-in so that I can just leave it alone and not see it or mess with it!!! erplexed

ETA: But then I think that I can just BC and still do half wigs/wigs until I'm comfortable wearing it out. Bmoreflyygirl (sp??) makes it look easy. And that way I'm learning how to care for my hair ALL NATURAL at the same time. I don't know!! I'm so indecisive!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 3, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> An ITCH???!!! Girl I feel like I have POISEN IVY!!!!!
> 
> The bad thing is that I really don't want it to be too short. And my hair has MAD shrinkage. What is a girl to do?? I really need to hurry up and put it in cornrows, or get a sew-in so that I can just leave it alone and not see it or mess with it!!! erplexed


 
I'm the same way! I want to be natural NOW, but I don't like short hair 
So I'm going to get box braids and try the C&G method until next summer.
Or until I get to a length that I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 3, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> An ITCH???!!! Girl I feel like I have POISEN IVY!!!!!
> 
> The bad thing is that I really don't want it to be too short. And my hair has MAD shrinkage. What is a girl to do?? I really need to hurry up and put it in cornrows, or get a sew-in so that I can just leave it alone and not see it or mess with it!!! erplexed
> 
> *ETA: But then I think that I can just BC and still do half wigs/wigs until I'm comfortable wearing it out. Bmoreflyygirl (sp??) makes it look easy. And that way I'm learning how to care for my hair ALL NATURAL at the same time. I don't know!! I'm so indecisive!!!*




Great point! I definitely need to get to know my natural hair (what it likes & dislikes)! I'm just not a wig person though....just something about them.  I feel ya on the indecisive part though!


----------



## MissMarie (Dec 6, 2006)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> 31 months transitioning?!?!?!
> 
> That is amazing! I barely held out 11 and I hated the thought of having short hair, but i have NO patience!
> 
> how much longer do you plan on transitioning?


I thought I had no patience, months 6-10 I ran into some major rough patches. After that I got a regimen down that was easy and worked well for me. Now I'm too lazy to change.  Right now its easier for me to keep doing what I'm doing. I did get the urge to chop over the summer though.
I'm going to try and make it to 3 years and see how things look and if I want to cut then. Hopefully I'll make it to/near waistlength by then, until I transitioned I'd never had long/er hair.



			
				Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> OMG, MissMarie
> 
> Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!! :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy
> 
> So, do you basically wear protective styles???


Thank you!
I wear buns and ponytails quite often, I workout a lot and its easier to manage that way. I've been trying out different styles lately so I can wear my hair out more though.


----------



## Amylee (Dec 6, 2006)

MissMarie, OMG !!! You are such an inspiration for me.
I've never posted before on the transitionners thread, but your album made me almost want to cry (so much emotion): your hair is wonderful  

I'm determined to transition during no less than 2 years now!!! No one's gonna force me to cut my hair, no matter what. 

Yesterday evening I got a sudden urge to cut off all my relaxed ends: it was 2 am, and I do not even know how to trim my ends myself. It would have been such a disaster !!!erplexed I'm happy I was too sleepy to go to the bathroom. 

Thank GOD I found your album today. It helped me keep my composure and I want to keep on transitionning until I'm comfortable with the lengh.

How long do you plan to keep transitionning ?
You have all my support girl !!!


----------



## danimani (Dec 7, 2006)

Checking...I have no clue what month I'm in, but I'm nearing a year!

I got my hair straightened for the first time during Thanksgiving and also got a much needed trim.  She took off about 2 inches.

Other than that, all is well.  I'm totally in love with my hair, but I have no plans to BC anytime soon.  I also plan to go for at least two years!


----------



## Ms Red (Dec 7, 2006)

Go, missmarie! Wow! Well, I'm happy, today marked my 20th month without a relaxer. :creatures Soooo relieved!  I am still planning to trim the relaxed ends off in April. Not sure if I can make it past 2 years, plus my hair was short to begin with so I think I'm about 80-85% natural right now. 

I can't wait to try out products on my natural hair and styles. The first one I want to try (without the relaxed ends) is a twistout and a braidout. Then wash-n-gos.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 7, 2006)

New transitioner checking in 

I'm only a month into it so I don't have much to report, but I wanted to check in to join you lovely ladies.

Regards,

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey Ladies,

Has anyone transitioned with bangs?  I am tranitioning and they are annoying me.  My bangs are about 70% natural so they don't lie flat wearing down styles with no heat.  For anyone that had or has bangs, what did you do with them while tansitioning?  I don't have any other layers in hair.  Everything else hits my shoulders and I have no issues with that part.

Thanks,

SG


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 10, 2006)

Just did a mini chop on the back of my head, so the back is completely natural. I was really close to doing the whole thing, but I said no. The front is still long enough to cover it up, so I'll probably get some box braids shaped into a bob.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 10, 2006)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Just did a mini chop on the back of my head, so the back is completely natural. I was really close to doing the whole thing, but I said no. The front is still long enough to cover it up, so I'll probably get some box braids shaped into a bob.




Do you have any pictures of your new cut?


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 10, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Has anyone transitioned with bangs?  I am tranitioning and they are annoying me.  My bangs are about 70% natural so they don't lie flat wearing down styles with no heat.  For anyone that had or has bangs, what did you do with them while tansitioning?  I don't have any other layers in hair.  Everything else hits my shoulders and I have no issues with that part.
> 
> ...



sorry SG not me.  my "bangs" are now officially chin length :S

how bout trying out some flat twists on those bangs or even two-strand "rows"?

wouldn't hurt to experiment - it may be just the ticket.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 10, 2006)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> sorry SG not me. my "bangs" are now officially chin length :S
> 
> *how bout trying out some flat twists on those bangs or even two-strand "rows"?*
> 
> wouldn't hurt to experiment - it may be just the ticket.


 

I was going to suggest the same thing! corn rows/flat twists


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 10, 2006)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> Do you have any pictures of your new cut?


 
No, need new batteries for the cam. But I'll be sure to post when I get some.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 11, 2006)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> sorry SG not me.  my "bangs" are now officially chin length :S
> 
> how bout trying out some flat twists on those bangs or even two-strand "rows"?
> 
> wouldn't hurt to experiment - it may be just the ticket.



Lucky you!!!  I cant wait until mine are that long again 

Thanks,

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 11, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I was going to suggest the same thing! corn rows/flat twists



Thanks Chica!


----------



## leleepop (Dec 11, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Okay, has anyone else found that twistout/braidouts is too much manipulation on their hair??? I did two strand twists last night for a twistout, and OMG, there was hair EVERYWHERE. Then I had a lot of slip with my handy dandy Giovonni Direct. But once that started to saturate into the strands, boy was there (in my best Bernie Mac voice)...TROUBLE TROUBLE!!!  Oh my goodness, I had to literally rip my relaxed ends apart from eachother. I couldn't get my Denman brush through my hair. It was horrible. I am even more determined to BC soon now. This is ridiculous.
> 
> This was my first time doing a braidout or twistout in a long time. I have been wearing a bun, phony pony, or a fall with my hair pulled back in a ponytail. And I put the ponytail in very loosely while wet, tie my edges down, and I was good to go in the morning. I would tie my hair down again at night, and be good the next day. So actually, that was my first time combing my hair outside of the washing process. And I DO NOT like what happened.
> 
> Okay, I just needed to vent. Thanks for letting do it here!!!


Dont comb it or it will break and before you wash or cowash saturate it with some cheapie condish.hth


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 12, 2006)

leleepop said:
			
		

> Dont comb it or it will break and before you wash or cowash saturate it with some cheapie condish.hth


 
That's consider like a pre-poo right?? I haven't tried that yet. But hopefully, if my stylist can get me in this week, I will be doing the BC!!!  Yay!!!!!


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 14, 2006)

boring night at work tonight and i've nothing better to do than to surf the net and caress my naps.  i'm thinking gee whiz, my hair's feeling extra soft and moisturized tonight especially since i'm in some dry daggone heat!  

started thinking about what i did different this week.

it was the shea butter.

when i usually use it, its on dry or damp hair.

this last sunday after washing and condishing i used a generous amount (dug out a dime size bit, rubbed it in my hands til it melted really good first) on sopping wet hair sections then proceeded to braid it up.  

it is now thursday and my hair has never been this soft and held moisture this well!  usually i like to spritz everyday since the weather's changed to avoid that drying feeling.

today it felt just a teensy bit dry so i spritzed some of elasta's h2 on it, rebraided and hair feels soooo soft and moisturized, even the ends!

.....not sure how this will work in the warmer months but i've found my solution for dry winter hair.


----------



## leleepop (Dec 22, 2006)

3 months post checking in. Merry Christmas Ladies!!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Dec 22, 2006)

*Checking in:

I'm currently 17 months post, woohoo!  
~*Happy Holidays*~  *


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm about 5 1/2 months post and co-washes & bunning have been working well so far to manage this massive NG I got going on ! I'm going to do a variation of the crown & glory method beginning around the first of the year. Hope every one have a happy holiday!


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 23, 2006)

10 1/2 months here checkin in!

rain in the old tarheel today so my nice flatiron hair 'do went doo-doo on me.  

oh well, had to wash anyway a couple days won't make a difference....

honestly though, i really missed my naps for the past few days LOL!  

i'm right in the middle of doing some flat twists in the front and decided to take a short snack break.

how's flat 2-strands in the front and braid-out or twist out in the back sound to you?  

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Joyous Season's Greetings to everyone!


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 23, 2006)

HA!  only managed to get half a head done before cashing it in for the night.  

lesson learned:  start earlier!

gonna keep this til after Christmas - finished or not


----------



## MissFallon (Dec 23, 2006)

8 months post checking in! I can't wait until I get to 1 year post so I can start clipping those relaxed ends. I already cut about 5 inches off and starting in April plan to cut 1 inch every 3 months until I am fully natural (or if my natural hair reaches SL b4 then I will cut the relaxed off at that time)


----------



## MissFallon (Dec 23, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Has anyone transitioned with bangs? I am tranitioning and they are annoying me. My bangs are about 70% natural so they don't lie flat wearing down styles with no heat. For anyone that had or has bangs, what did you do with them while tansitioning? I don't have any other layers in hair. Everything else hits my shoulders and I have no issues with that part.
> 
> ...


 
I have bangs and usually after 3 months of not-relaxing I just slick them down to the side with some gel. Also rollersetting them has helped me when I want to wear them straight to the front.


----------



## p31woman (Dec 23, 2006)

4 months post checking in!

I have switched to no heat since I have figured out how to make my natural hair look straighter aganist my sew-in...

I'm loving my transitioning experience! 
THANKS LHCF!! 

HHG Ladies!!!!


----------



## LAYDEE (Dec 24, 2006)

Iam happy to announce that I did the BIG CHOP on December 21, 2006!! Sorry I have no pictures. But I went from shoulder length to a little fro. I just cant do the chemicals anymore, my scalp is just too sensitive and it seemed like my hair was getting thinner. I plan on locking my hair hopefully by the end of 07. My last perm was in October 06. So if anyone has any advice please feel free. Iam so happy right now!!! My husband thought I was going to be devastated but I'd rather have short & healthy instead of long and damaged.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 24, 2006)

Congrats....It takes a lot of courage to BC, I commend you! I'm sure it looks great on you, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 27, 2006)

LAYDEE said:
			
		

> Iam happy to announced that I did the BIG CHOP on December 21, 2006!!



Yep-yep - Congrats LAYDEE!!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 27, 2006)

LAYDEE said:
			
		

> Iam happy to announced that I did the BIG CHOP on December 21, 2006!! Sorry I have no pictures. But I went from shoulder length to a little fro. I just cant do the chemicals anymore, my scalp is just too sensitive and it seemed like my hair was getting thinner. I plan on locking my hair hopefully by the end of 07. My last perm was in October 06. So if anyone has any advice please feel free. Iam so happy right now!!! My husband thought I was going to be devastated but I'd rather have short & healthy instead of long and damaged.



Congrats!!


----------



## GoingNatural (Dec 27, 2006)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Hareitiz (Dec 27, 2006)

LAYDEE said:
			
		

> Iam happy to announced that I did the BIG CHOP on December 21, 2006!!


 
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Anancy (Dec 27, 2006)

LAYDEE said:
			
		

> Iam happy to announced that I did the BIG CHOP on December 21, 2006!!



Congratulations!!! Im proud for you, i've been transitioning for a little while now but im avoiding the big chop because i've never been brave enough to change my hairstyle apart from when i relaxed it.

Here's to healthy hair


----------



## LAYDEE (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the support ladies!! I am so in love with how soft my natural hair is!-so much that I had to do something to keep my hands out my hair -so i got some kinky twist done. Again, i apologize for not posting pics, but when i redo the first two rows in about 2wks i will post pics to give you all an idea of the length.


----------



## danimani (Dec 29, 2006)

This is my first time posting photos.  I've been transitioning since April and wasn't sure if I wanted to stay with it, but I definitely am.  I love my texture and love my hair!

Not going to share many before, because I don't have many, but I do want to share this one:






because I used to be BALD on both sides, near my ears.  Now I have this:






I never, EVER thought I'd have hair there!  Thank heavens for this board.  My nape is getting longer by the day!

Here are a few more texture shots:


----------



## tobisak1 (Dec 29, 2006)

does anyone know of really good moisturizers to use for 4b hair?  I tried doing a search, but that didn't work out too well...

 thanks in advance


----------



## dicapr (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm still hanging in there.  I did twists on my hair without extentions.  It came out pretty good.  The relaxed hair unraveled after 2 days but it was cool-kind of looked like I had extentions.  I loved the twist pony tail.  I looked all natural from the front.  This is my new transitioning hair style.  I need to get a better gel-I think I'm going to pick up some aloe vera and see if it holds better than the gel I used.  I was suprised how versitile the hairstyle was-I curled them, pony tailed them, and I think I could have french rolled them.  I am back on the long transition track.  I can make a year, maybe more.


----------



## EricaUk (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to this thread. I've have officially decided to transition and reading this thread has inspired me to give it a go, and what my real hair is like.


----------



## EricaUk (Jan 2, 2007)

Danimani,

your new growth is similar to my hair. How are you finding the transitioning processs?


----------



## Amour (Jan 2, 2007)

danimani said:
			
		

> This is my first time posting photos. I've been transitioning since April and wasn't sure if I wanted to stay with it, but I definitely am. I love my texture and love my hair!
> 
> Not going to share many before, because I don't have many, but I do want to share this one:
> 
> ...


 
your hair will look super pretty when natural, how long are you going to transition for? how much new growth have you got!? whats your hair type, sorry for all the questions


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 2, 2007)

a little late lol..... checking in at 17 months post


----------



## cocomama (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I have alot of transitional pics in my fotki, just look under my old sections. In the beginning it was hard, and everyone thought I was crazy for growing my perm out.   I'm so glad I stayed focus, because I love my natural hair.The nape of my hair has never ever been this long. My hair would grow a little past my shoulders then break off when I was a permie. Now my hair is the longest it has ever been. This was one of the best decision's I ever made in my life 

Be Encourage


----------



## domniqqt (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,
  I'm a newbie to this forum.  Well not really have been lurking for dang near forever   and finally subscribed. I have been transitioning for about 6 months and would really appreciate any tips and advice that is given.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## danimani (Jan 3, 2007)

howdy transitioners!  how is everyone in this new year?  any goals?

this will be my first full year transitioning.  i just want to make it through!



			
				KissKiss said:
			
		

> your hair will look super pretty when natural, how long are you going to transition for? how much new growth have you got!? whats your hair type, sorry for all the questions



i plan to transition for at least two years.  yes, i know i'm crazy!   and i don't know how much i've got...i think i'll measure it tomorrow after i shower and get back to you!


----------



## danimani (Jan 3, 2007)

EricaUk said:
			
		

> Danimani,
> 
> your new growth is similar to my hair. How are you finding the transitioning processs?



i think i hit a hard patch around october/november...which would've been...around month six.  it was hell, i had so much more new growth than i was prepared for and i couldn't figure out a style to save my life.  i finally did figure out some styles that i love, and now i'm okay.  

i'm not itching to BC per say, but i'd love to know what my natural hair looks like without relaxed ends.  i keep telling myself the end result will be worth it.  i started this process from april-december to see what i thought, and i'm definitely sticking through with it, no matter how many times my mother asks when i'm getting my "nappy hair" permed!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 3, 2007)

Your natural hair looks GREAT Dani....

its been 2.5 months into my transition....still in my early stages   I plan to BC Dec 07'


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 3, 2007)

danimani said:
			
		

> i think i hit a hard patch around october/november...which would've been...around month six. it was hell, i had so much more new growth than i was prepared for and i couldn't figure out a style to save my life. i finally did figure out some styles that i love, and now i'm okay.
> 
> i'm not itching to BC per say, but i'd love to know what my natural hair looks like without relaxed ends. i keep telling myself the end result will be worth it. i started this process from april-december to see what i thought, and i'm definitely sticking through with it, no matter how many times my mother asks when i'm getting my "nappy hair" permed!


 
Love your texture! I'm nearing 6 months and plan a long transition as well.


----------



## EricaUk (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah your right, it will be worth the effort in the end. Iâ€™m also looking forward to the day when the last bit of permed hair is gone. 

Does anyone know of a really good moisturiser that stops the hair getting dry making it easier to comb through the tangles.


----------



## danimani (Jan 3, 2007)

EricaUk said:
			
		

> Yeah your right, it will be worth the effort in the end. Iâ€™m also looking forward to the day when the last bit of permed hair is gone.
> 
> Does anyone know of a really good moisturiser that stops the hair getting dry making it easier to comb through the tangles.


I love my Suave Kids detangler.  It's cheap, it smells good, and it works!

I also don't comb my hair dry.  I try to come my hair out in the shower after I conditioner (i co wash) so when I get out, it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Amour (Jan 3, 2007)

My hair is still Realy hard to comb out EVEN when saturated in conditioner, anyone else like this?


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 3, 2007)

KissKiss said:
			
		

> My hair is still Realy hard to comb out EVEN when saturated in conditioner, anyone else like this?



sometimes i have a tough time every now and again so instead of trying to detangle soaking wet, i do it when it's damp, when alot of the water from the relaxed ends has dripped off.  it may or may not work for you but it's certainly worth a try.

i also try not to detangle a chunk of hair instead i'll make a kindof vertical row about 3-4 inches long and 1/2 to 1.0 inch thick and hold the hair between my index and middle fingers while detangling - that way, the hair doesn't clump and retangle itself.  i still detangle from the ends up though and once one section is done, i'll either twist or clip it to hold it out of the way and move on to the next section.

sounds confusing i know....sorry.


----------



## EricaUk (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks I'm not sure if we get Suave products in England, but I'll have a look around.


----------



## EricaUk (Jan 4, 2007)

Lynnie, is that similar to the crown n glory method of combing? Do you add any products to the hair?


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 4, 2007)

EricaUk said:
			
		

> Lynnie, is that similar to the crown n glory method of combing? Do you add any products to the hair?



i honestly don't know erica, i've never followed the c n g but i'm sure some of the other ladies do and can offer advice.

 i started doing this as a way to adapt to the longer new growth.

sometimes i do add something usually elasta qp's h2 and while it's damp, i'll also put a small amount of shea butter on that a section just before detangling it.

hth


----------



## EricaUk (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks, yes that does help


----------



## Amour (Jan 5, 2007)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> sometimes i have a tough time every now and again so instead of trying to detangle soaking wet, i do it when it's damp, when alot of the water from the relaxed ends has dripped off. it may or may not work for you but it's certainly worth a try.
> 
> i also try not to detangle a chunk of hair instead i'll make a kindof vertical row about 3-4 inches long and 1/2 to 1.0 inch thick and hold the hair between my index and middle fingers while detangling - that way, the hair doesn't clump and retangle itself. i still detangle from the ends up though and once one section is done, i'll either twist or clip it to hold it out of the way and move on to the next section.
> 
> sounds confusing i know....sorry.


 
yep I get you, I'll give it a try next wash

ooh I got a tip:- kinda simple and i guess most of you girls probably do this already, but to those of you that don't
 Last night I was washing my hair and couldn't be arsed to wash in braids, so I bend my head back under the sink (like how they wash your hair in the salon) and let my sister wash my hair backwards rather than tilting my hair forward, and when I was done *no *knots WHATSOVER, i then blowdryed my hair without the attachment getting stuck and w/o having to detangle before I blow dry, I was escatic    (sp). Also prior to washing I applied LeKair cholestrol conditioner on my hair with a plastic bag whilst I took out my sisters weave, which help with making my hair sooo soft, especially considering the dry state that it was in before... just thought i'd share


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a question ladies. I don't know if anyone has already answered it. I am transitioning and i wanted to know if i have to cut off the texturized hair, b/c its a lot. I don't wanna so please say no.. 
Also, my nape is really getting there, but its dry and it breaks. While the top is shedding like crazy... is that normal since i am transitioning?


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 5, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:
			
		

> I have a question ladies. I don't know if anyone has already answered it. I am transitioning and i wanted to know if i have to cut off the texturized hair, b/c its a lot. I don't wanna so please say no..
> Also, my nape is really getting there, but its dry and it breaks. While the top is shedding like crazy... is that normal since i am transitioning?


 
You don't have to do a big chop at all if you don't want to. You can just gradually trim off the texlaxed parts. There are plenty of us that do long transitions! I am almost 6 months post and plan to go for possibly another year or so. But you have to take really good care of your hair and give it lots of moisture (and protein). You said your hair is dry and breaking so you need to up the moisture level. Do lots of conditioner washes (2-3 times a week) use water based moisturizers and seal with oil daily. Or you could just deep condition more frequently like twice a week if you prefer. It is important to do this to minimize breakage, especially at the line of demarcation (where the newgrowth and texlaxed hair meet). HHG


----------



## EricaUk (Jan 5, 2007)

KissKiss said:
			
		

> Last night I was washing my hair and couldn't be arsed to wash in braids, so I bend my head back under the sink (like how they wash your hair in the salon) and let my sister wash my hair backwards rather than tilting my hair forward,



wow, did that hurt your neck at all Kisskiss?


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 5, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:
			
		

> I have a question ladies. I don't know if anyone has already answered it. I am transitioning and i wanted to know if i have to cut off the texturized hair, b/c its a lot. I don't wanna so please say no..
> Also, my nape is really getting there, but its dry and it breaks. While the top is shedding like crazy... is that normal since i am transitioning?



ITA with amr501.

the only time i see someone doing the BC is:

1.  the hair has severe damage or is breaking uncontrollably (possibly damaging your new growth).  it's probably best to get rid of it.

2.  you've made your final mind transition to natural hair.

3.  you feel 100% comfortable and confident sporting that TWA (i luv my sisters that can do this!!!).

4.  you just don't want the hassles of detangling dual textured hair.

lots of us aren't going to chop until we're ready, really ready and feel comfortable with our decision.

there's a ton of ladies who haven't BC'd and won't until they reach their personal goal - whatever/whichever reason they may have.  there are no gold stars or bouquet of roses for BCing.  it's your decision to make and no one elses.

with your breaking.........you really should try to up your moisture.  moisturizing shampoos, conditioners, condition washing and/or  deep conditioners with little to no protein.  later on, if your hair begins to feel mushy or weak, then go with a good protein treatment.

sorry to sound like a broken record but amr501 is so on point with her advice.

best of luck to you!


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 5, 2007)

yall are just gonna hate me for posting yet another picture - i'm sorry.

here's how i detangle:









it's kindof hard to show a in-motion picture when you've only got yourself to take the picture but, i think it's enough to give you guys an idea on what i was trying to describe.

btw, it's a vertical part (as nappy parts go) with about 1/2 inch thick piece of hair.  i'm working on a 1/4 section of a head here.

HTH someone.


----------



## danimani (Jan 5, 2007)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> yall are just gonna hate me for posting yet another picture - i'm sorry.
> 
> here's how i detangle:
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 5, 2007)

danimani said:
			
		

> Your hair is beautiful!



so is your girl, so is yours!!!!


----------



## SSBD (Jan 6, 2007)

okay so i am transition and i want to bc, but i scared...i want to cuz it seems that if i just get it over with and do te TWA than my hair should grow back thicker. I just don't know how i would look like with TWA hair. I would love for it to be like Eva's from ANTM, but i don't know. The thing is I love long hair and when i am natural i will wear it straight,but i don't want to damage it. i don't know if i wanna keep the relaxer because i don't want have to blend any more and i don't plan on relaxing the rest of my life. i think curls r beautiful, but i also like straight hair. I'm so confused. I wanna try something different and grow my natural hair BSL but i'm so scared to cut it, but i want the thickness


----------



## EricaUk (Jan 6, 2007)

SSBD said:
			
		

> . The thing is I love long hair and when i am natural i will wear it straight,but i don't want to damage it. i don't know if i wanna keep the relaxer because i don't want have to blend any more and i don't plan on relaxing the rest of my life. i think curls r beautiful, but i also like straight hair. I'm so confused. I wanna try something different and grow my natural hair BSL but i'm so scared to cut it, but i want the thickness



SSBD, I felt exactly the same way. In the end it was pure frustration with the relaxer, sometimes my didnâ€™t take. The relaxer also made my hair thinner and at times I would experience breakage, so I decided to grow it out. The difference is noticeable; the new growth feels so healthy compared to my relaxed ends. 

I also like to wear my hair straight, but as I grow my hair I am getting excited about wearing braids and trying out other styles. So if there is a style you really like, go for it. If youâ€™re scared about the cut you could try cutting it gradually to pluck up the courage, good luck


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 6, 2007)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> yall are just gonna hate me for posting yet another picture - i'm sorry.
> 
> here's how i detangle:
> 
> ...


 

  Your hair is sooooo pretty!!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 9, 2007)

Checking in at 21 weeks post. I am so proud of myself. This is my third time transitioning, but I never did it this long with loose hair. This board has helped me a lot, and I wish I had been here during my first transition, because I would probably already be natural. I'm going to the braid salon today to get some kinky twists. I hope to keep them up until March or April.


----------



## Ms Red (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, I finally made it to 21 months with no chemicals. I'm so happy.  
I went to the salon on 12/30 to get a sew-in. I'm wearing this as my protective style until the end of February. When the stylist washed and conditioned my hair I noticed that I didn't have any straight ends!  I'm hesitant to say that I'm fully 100% natural because I never chopped but I did transition for a loooong time. I was planning to BC in April 07 but maybe my hair grew out the relaxer on it's own?  

My current length is:

Nape/Back: 2 inches past shoulder length
Sides: Clavicle length
Front/Middle: About 6 inches long

If I were to get it pressed out it would be layers all over and past shoulder length. I'm happy with my progress so far. My goal is to BC in April and by June have the back be APL length (stretched) and the rest shoulder length. I think I can reach this goal by protective styling and extra special attention to my sew-in weave (i.e. moisturizing, washing/conditioning and leaving in no longer than 5 weeks at a time). I am hoping to wear my own 100% natural hair in a puff, wash n' go and braidout this coming summer!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats cupcake!!!

21months!!! cant wait to be where you are at


----------



## Robin41 (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations, Cupcake!  I'm inspired by your progress!  I'm 11 months post-relaxer and I know what you mean about the relaxed ends "growing out."  I think my ends are just breaking off cause the straight parts are getting shorter while the natural roots are getting much longer.  I'm thinking by the time I'm at your stage, my straight ends will be gone too without any trimming.  

It's been quite a challenge learning how to handle my hair at the different stages but I have to say now it's a lot easier to style.  My main staples are a loose bun and pulling it up into a curly puff (my favorite style!).  Right now, my hair is at shoulder length but I can't wait to have long, healthy, natural hair like some of the other naturals on this board.  I love my new hair texture and I can't see myself going back to relaxers anytime soon.

Good luck to all my fellow transitioners and keep hanging in there!


----------



## candiel (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I'm only 3 months post relaxererplexed and I can't wait to get to 21 months.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 11, 2007)

im so proud of myself i actually made it 2 months today...  each month that i add im going to celebrate that i havent given into getting a relaxer...im thinking of getting some braids or something to help me thru the transition...at least with braids i can usually go for 2 months at a time and not even notice...and i can also do the C&G method while doing it...


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 11, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> Ok, I finally made it to 21 months with no chemicals. I'm so happy.
> I went to the salon on 12/30 to get a sew-in. I'm wearing this as my protective style until the end of February. When the stylist washed and conditioned my hair I noticed that I didn't have any straight ends!  I'm hesitant to say that I'm fully 100% natural because I never chopped but I did transition for a loooong time. I was planning to BC in April 07 but maybe my hair grew out the relaxer on it's own?
> 
> My current length is:
> ...



Wow, 21 mos. that's awesome cupcake.  I'm just barely 4 mos. (1/14).  Can't wait to be where you are!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats cupcake!! That is a great milestone 

ETA: I just realized I'm 6 months into my transition today ! It's been surprisingly easy so far


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jan 11, 2007)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> im so proud of myself i actually made it 2 months today...  each month that i add im going to celebrate that i havent given into getting a relaxer...im thinking of getting some braids or something to help me thru the transition...at least with braids i can usually go for 2 months at a time and not even notice...and i can also do the C&G method while doing it...




Congrats!!!!!!  Every month is progress.  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jan 11, 2007)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Congrats cupcake!! That is a great milestone
> 
> ETA: I just realized I'm 6 months into my transition today ! It's been surprisingly easy so far




Congrats!!!!!!  You have come a long way and I hope that the rest of your transition goes just as easy.


----------



## imstush (Jan 11, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> Ok, I finally made it to 21 months with no chemicals. I'm so happy.
> I went to the salon on 12/30 to get a sew-in. I'm wearing this as my protective style until the end of February. When the stylist washed and conditioned my hair I noticed that I didn't have any straight ends!  I'm hesitant to say that I'm fully 100% natural because I never chopped but I did transition for a loooong time. I was planning to BC in April 07 but maybe my hair grew out the relaxer on it's own?
> 
> My current length is:
> ...


 
Congrats!! I am one month behind you.


----------



## melodee (Jan 11, 2007)

In two days I will have made it a year--transitioning!!!!!

I have to go updat my fotki!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jan 11, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> Ok, *I finally made it to 21 months with no chemicals*. I'm so happy.
> I went to the salon on 12/30 to get a sew-in. I'm wearing this as my protective style until the end of February. When the stylist washed and conditioned my hair I noticed that I didn't have any straight ends!  I'm hesitant to say that I'm fully 100% natural because I never chopped but I did transition for a loooong time. I was planning to BC in April 07 but maybe my hair grew out the relaxer on it's own?
> 
> My current length is:
> ...





*Congrats! That's a great accomplishment, I cant wait to get there myself.  *


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jan 11, 2007)

melodee said:
			
		

> In two days I will have made it a year--transitioning!!!!!
> 
> I have to go updat my fotki!




*That's great, congrats!!  *


----------



## gharp001 (Jan 11, 2007)

melodee said:
			
		

> In two days I will have made it a year--transitioning!!!!!
> 
> I have to go updat my fotki!


 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## honeybadgirl (Jan 11, 2007)

MeccaMedinah said:
			
		

> *My hair is loving shea butter & virgin coconut oil mixed. My hair is moisturized, soft and has a nice sheen. *
> 
> *And as far as protein is concerned, my hair doesn't like it very much. I use conditioners with protein in them and they are working out for me. Pantene R&N and Yves Rocher's Phytum Hair Care Nutrition Replenishing Conditioner. http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/shop_app/app_US/jms.jsp?_JMS_FLOW_ID_=2&_JMS_FLOW_NAME_=Main_JFLNUM_1&nav=product&familyNodeId=&lineNodeId=&articleNo=31417 HTH*


 

I agree. i used a mixture of water, evoo, jojoba, coconut and sweet almond oil after i was shampooed. i mixed it all in a spray bottle. i took sections of my hair and put a little NTM on it and sprayed the section of hair and braided it. i then put a butter i made on the ends. my hair came out really soft, smooth and shiny  i think i may do that every night and see how that works out.
my hair absolutely does not like protein at all!! my hair was traumatized by it. i can not use it on my hair unless its mixed in something i suppose. i would never(i dont think) use a protein treatment in my hair again.


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 12, 2007)

*Congrats to all you ladies celebrating a milestone whether it be 2 months or 200 months!!!*

Your accomplishing your goals, perservering and remaining strong and that is something to be VERY proud of!!!

continued successes to all my transitioning sistas!!


----------



## danimani (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey ladies!

I made the mistake of checking out past transitioners albums at the beginning of the tread (which was started, what, 2 1/2 years ago?)...

big mistake!  now i'm itching to bc!

but i'm holding in strong.

i do plan to start snipping out the ends, very slowly.   a good flat iron and a pair of scissors on my list for this year.

how is everyone else?


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 23, 2007)

Today's lesson boys and girls shall be 2 little words.....SHED HAIR!

i had to cut out 2 hair balls this weekend....i tried my dangest to detangle them, conditioner, fine tooth comb, fingers - all to no avail.  I was actually relieved to find a pair of scissors :S

anyway, after picking the hair balls apart (yea, gross but i couldn't help it) - i noticed the hairs were all shedded hairs that wrapped around the growing stuff - it looked like about 4 or 5 shedders wrapped around 4 or 5 growing hairs.  it's funny i hadn't noticed it earlier cause before i rebraid at night i usually take my fingers and go down the length and pull any shedders down and out - just missed them i guess.

so, lesson learned from one and being passed on to others.......watch those shedders - they're the devil for sure!

HHG yall.


----------



## sugarose (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey ladies!! I've decided to transition. I am a little nervous because I will be transitioning 100% without any chops, and I know it will be challenging. 
Right now I am 3a/b relaxed with about 2-3 inches of new growth. I've been thinking about transitioning for awhile now, but knew it was probably time when I kept putting off doing my touch-up.  
So I guess I will be visiting this thread often. TIA for the support!!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jan 23, 2007)

sugarose said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!! I've decided to transition. I am a little nervous because I will be transitioning 100% without any chops, and I know it will be challenging.
> Right now I am 3a/b relaxed with about 2-3 inches of new growth. I've been thinking about transitioning for awhile now, but knew it was probably time when I kept putting off doing my touch-up.
> So I guess I will be visiting this thread often. TIA for the support!!




Congrats on your decision and good luck on your journey!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 23, 2007)

So after only 3 months of transitioning, I just decided to do the BC.  Ive been getting so irritated with my relaxed ends, they just seemed to be getting in the WAY!  I cant believe I did it!  I took pics but im in the hide your hair challenge, so they wont be viewable till then.  My head feels so light.


----------



## Amylee (Jan 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Jaded !!!

I'm very happy for you   I'm sure you're lovely with your natural hair. Enjoy !!!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all I'm new to posting but not to the board.

so I've made the decision to transition.  last relaxer was 11/06.  I wanted to know for those who can't wear braids, what other style would you suggest.  I've done bantu knots.  I'm thinking about root blowouts.  but what else can I do to make the hair more manageable.  Oh yeah I'm not doing the BC- hopefully I can maintain.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 23, 2007)

Amylee said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS Jaded !!!
> 
> I'm very happy for you   I'm sure you're lovely with your natural hair. Enjoy !!!




Thanks Amylee!!!


----------



## danimani (Jan 23, 2007)

I, too, completed my transition after almost 10 long months!  I posted pictures in another thread of my new do!


----------



## Amylee (Jan 23, 2007)

Dani, your hair is GREAT !!! the pictures make me want to touch it 

I sudently have an itch to BC myself...


----------



## tetbelle (Jan 23, 2007)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> So after only 3 months of transitioning, I just decided to do the BC. Ive been getting so irritated with my relaxed ends, they just seemed to be getting in the WAY! I cant believe I did it! I took pics but im in the hide your hair challenge, so they wont be viewable till then. My head feels so light.


 
Congrats!  That is such a liberating feeling. Can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 23, 2007)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> So after only 3 months of transitioning, I just decided to do the BC.  Ive been getting so irritated with my relaxed ends, they just seemed to be getting in the WAY!  I cant believe I did it!  I took pics but im in the hide your hair challenge, so they wont be viewable till then.  My head feels so light.



Aww congrats!! Isn't it liberating? I wanna see   So how are you hiding your hair now?


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 23, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Aww congrats!! Isn't it liberating? I wanna see   So how are you hiding your hair now?



THANK YOU! I left a small section in the front to continue wearing my falls, but im thinking of cutting it off since I found a cute little wig that looks natural.  I cant stop playing in my TWA


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jan 24, 2007)

sugarose said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!! I've decided to transition. I am a little nervous because I will be transitioning 100% without any chops, and I know it will be challenging.
> Right now I am 3a/b relaxed with about 2-3 inches of new growth. I've been thinking about transitioning for awhile now, but knew it was probably time when I kept putting off doing my touch-up.
> So I guess I will be visiting this thread often. TIA for the support!!



*
Woo, good luck!!  *


----------



## sugarose (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys!! I am really excited to do this!!


----------



## Ms Red (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations girl!! I can't wait to see pictures in April.  


			
				jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> So after only 3 months of transitioning, I just decided to do the BC.  Ive been getting so irritated with my relaxed ends, they just seemed to be getting in the WAY!  I cant believe I did it!  I took pics but im in the hide your hair challenge, so they wont be viewable till then.  My head feels so light.


----------



## Monilove122 (Jan 28, 2007)

I was transitioning a few years ago but punked out and got a perm.  My biggest problem is that I didn't know how to style my hair during the transition but now that I've found this forum (and in particular this thread), I realize I have so many options.  I am now 12 weeks post relaxer and doing the 'Hide Your Hair Challenge' (ends April).  I had a sew-in that I took out on Friday and I'm wearing a phony pony right now until I go to ATL to get tree braids on Friday.  I actually was natural up until I was about 19 then decided I wanted straight hair.  I had a nice texture back then but I know that the chemicals have changed my natural texture tremendously.  I'm very excited about going natural (again) and sharing in this experience with all of you.


----------



## jellynote (Jan 28, 2007)

*I'm sorry ladies I couldn't take it anymore. I ended up getting a relaxer on 1/26/07. Well one of my classmates needed a relaxer credit so I let her do my hair and I did her color and highlights. I'm in cosmetology school and we need a lot of requirements and here in AZ it's hard to get the relaxer requirements. I hope I'm forgiven! She used the Affirm no lye relaxer which I hadn't used before because I always used Affirm Lye, but my hair came out great. Again ladies I'm sorry and I wish all you ladies good luck.*


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 28, 2007)

I've texlaxed the last 2 times I relaxed but I've finally decided to transition as well .  I hope I can handle it....  but you ladies have a wealth of knowledge so I think I'll be fine.  I am definately not going to do the BC until 6 mths. or perhaps a year into transitioning.  I haven't gone through this entire thread yet, but what experiences have people had with going from texlexed to natural vs. relaxed to natural?  Do you think it is easier?


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jan 29, 2007)

jellynote said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry ladies I couldn't take it anymore. I ended up getting a relaxer on 1/26/07. Well one of my classmates needed a relaxer credit so I let her do my hair and I did her color and highlights. I'm in cosmetology school and we need a lot of requirements and here in AZ it's hard to get the relaxer requirements. I hope I'm forgiven! She used the Affirm no lye relaxer which I hadn't used before because I always used Affirm Lye, but my hair came out great. Again ladies I'm sorry and I wish all you ladies good luck.*




*
That's perfectly fine, no need to apologize.  
Do what's best for you and your hair, good luck with your hair journey!  *


----------



## tetbelle (Jan 29, 2007)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *That's perfectly fine, no need to apologize.  *
> *Do what's best for you and your hair, good luck with your hair journey!  *


 
ITA - This is a support thread whether you complete the transition or not.  Hopefully I will but if not oh well.


----------



## dicapr (Feb 2, 2007)

I did a half hearted rollerset yesterday and my hair still came out pretty straight! I am 6 months 3 weeks post and my hair cam out straight enough for me to put a large comb through it while it was dry. I only stayed under the dryer for about 45 min total under med heat and air dried the rest. Still, the roots were stretched out pretty good. I was able to pull my hair back into a neat, loose bun without going to battle and looking like a frizzy mess afterward. I am going to revisit this tonight and do a better job of rolling and sitting under the dryer until the hair is completely dry. Bring on the long transition! I also don't have to worry about heat damage with this process like I do when flat ironing.


----------



## sweetkita4 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm a newly transitioning poster here!   Kind of upset that I let my family derail me last year from my natural goal and relaxed in December. I decided that I have to do this for me and as long as I'M happy, then that's all that should matter. Plus my husband doesn't care...he said as long as I take the same care to keep my natural hair looking nice as I do my relaxed.


----------



## Monilove122 (Feb 2, 2007)

tetbelle said:
			
		

> ITA - This is a support thread whether you complete the transition or not.  Hopefully I will but if not oh well.


Tetbelle,

Your hair is beautiful.  Do you henna?  When you do airdry rollersets, how long does it take your hair to dry?  I'm doing that this weekend for the 1st time but I'm nervous that it won't come out smooth.  I was thinking of doing a combo of airdrying and some heat using my ionic hood dryer.  What is your regimen?


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 5, 2007)

sweetkita4 said:
			
		

> I'm a newly transitioning poster here!   Kind of upset that I let my family derail me last year from my natural goal and relaxed in December. I decided that I have to do this for me and as long as I'M happy, then that's all that should matter. Plus my husband doesn't care...he said as long as I take the same care to keep my natural hair looking nice as I do my relaxed.





*Good Luck with your journey!  *


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 5, 2007)

officially one year transitioning ladies and still going (and growing strong).

Enjoy your hair and your journey!!!


----------



## dicapr (Feb 5, 2007)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> officially one year transitioning ladies and still going (and growing strong).
> 
> Enjoy your hair and your journey!!!


 
Congrats on the 1 year mark!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Feb 5, 2007)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> officially one year transitioning ladies and still going (and growing strong).
> 
> Enjoy your hair and your journey!!!




CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Feb 5, 2007)

Congrats on the one year mark!!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Feb 5, 2007)

Ladies I am sooooo ready to do the BC.  I thought I would transition for a year and a half (which would be at the end of May).  Then I changed the date to March 30th.  Now I don't know what to do because I am so ready to start experimenting with my hair instead of wearing my hair in a Ponytail/bun EVERDAY.  There is not much to do with my hair in terms of styles anymore because in a lot of areas of my head the relaxer is hanging on for dear life.  LOL    (it's so sad).

Anyway I want to cut according to the moon calendar.  So that means I might d do the BC in a couple weeks.  Or wait until March 26th...and I don't know if I can take it anymote.


URRRR...decisions decisions (thanks for letting me vent)


----------



## jellynote (Feb 7, 2007)

*Ok I'm back to transitioning again. The relaxer that I let my classmate do on my hair  hasn't went to well. I had highlights put in like 6 weeks before I let her do my relaxer, but every since Feb. 02, 2007 the day of my relaxer my hair has been falling out. I'm almost bald @ the nape and on my sides @ the temple. I'm also a diabetic so I don't know if my meds and the chemicals just didn't mix, but that did. I'm getting a weave on sat and growing my relaxer out that way.*


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 7, 2007)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> officially one year transitioning ladies and still going (and growing strong).
> 
> Enjoy your hair and your journey!!!




Congrats on your anni!!!


----------



## Ms Red (Feb 7, 2007)

Congrats LynnieB!!! 

Today marks my 22nd month of transitioning!  I must be crazy because last night when I washed my hair, I started thinking, hmmmm, I could go another year or so!  The longest layer of my hair is the nape. Unstretched it is lower neck length. Stretched it is about 2-3 inches past shoulder length. The shortest part of my hair is the crown. Stretched it's about 6 inches. I am happy that I can now get my hair into a ponytail (low or high) with a small curly puff... but I still see about 1/2-1 inch of relaxed ends in some parts. 

Pretty sure I'll be cutting the relaxed ends off in April (2 year mark)... I had a sew in weave from Dec. 30th-Jan 30th. Since I took it out I've been co-washing 2-3 times a week and my hair has really gotten thick. Pics coming!! 
As protective styles I have been wearing a bun w/baggie, a phony pony or a fall. My hair is very moisturized since I put a creamy leave in in my hair right after I washed. I feel like it will take me another 2 years to get my hair to the desired length/look. Right now I have a curly afro- way bigger than a TWA but not long. The back layers are actually hanging vertically now so I just need to wait for the rest to catch up!!!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW cupcake that is great!!!!!

I can't a wait to see the pics when you do the BC in April.  That will be around the same time I plan on doing my BC (only a 16 month transition though).


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 7, 2007)

loooking forward to see the pics cupcake, your hair is sounding lovely!!!!!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Feb 7, 2007)

congrats to everyone for their transitioning..i luv this thread....

even though i havent put in as much as time as some ladies...i just saw that i had the date incorrect for what i was thinking was the day of my last relaxer..so i actually reached the 3 month transition ahead of time..

right now i have a sew in in and im thinking of taking it out to get some micros(a little bigger that micros) put in..i just brought the hair today...


----------



## Ms Red (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys! We will soon no longer be "transitioners" but "naturals"!!!!


----------



## Anancy (Feb 8, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! We will soon no longer be "transitioners" but "naturals"!!!!



Looking forward to that day, although i think im getting to the point where i feel like cutting my relaxed ends off.

Here's to being a natural.


----------



## leleepop (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
     I am 5 months post relaxer. I am learning more and more. I realized that I can not do a detangling session, without a prepoo with oil or something after I wear my hair out. I learned that the hard way. My hair is still healthy. I am so excited. I need to put it in braids to keep my mind and hands off of it. Good Luck everyone


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 8, 2007)

Anancy said:
			
		

> Looking forward to that day, although i think im getting to the point where i feel like cutting my relaxed ends off.
> 
> Here's to being a natural.



I know the feeling!!! I transitioned for 3months and caved in!!!


----------



## lisajames96 (Feb 9, 2007)

NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> Ladies I am sooooo ready to do the BC. I thought I would transition for a year and a half (which would be at the end of May). Then I changed the date to March 30th. Now I don't know what to do because I am so ready to start experimenting with my hair instead of wearing my hair in a Ponytail/bun EVERDAY. *There is not much to do with my hair in terms of styles anymore because in a lot of areas of my head the relaxer is hanging on for dear life. LOL (it's so sad).*
> 
> Anyway I want to cut according to the moon calendar. So that means I might d do the BC in a couple weeks. Or wait until March 26th...and I don't know if I can take it anymote.
> 
> ...


 that's me. It's tough holding out, but I said I would go 18- 24 months(at least til June 07)...
congrats on your upcoming BC.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 15, 2007)

Exactly 6 months checking in. Normally it would be time for a touch up and I really can't say that I'll never go back to relaxing, but right now, I'm definitely sticking to my one year plan. 

Surprisingly, this transitioning has been a lot easier than my previous ones. I think that since coming to the board, I've gained a lot of knowledge about how to take care of the two textures. Now there have been days when I've wanted to snatch my hair out from the roots, but they have been few and far between.

So keep up the good work ladies and have fun on your journey.


----------



## Hareitiz (Feb 15, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! *We will soon no longer be "transitioners" but* *"naturals"!!!!*


 
I can't wait for this day to come!!!!! These two textures are going to drive me


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Feb 15, 2007)

3 1/2 months checking in. it's being going well so far.  I had a minor set back with tangle hair today.  funny my hair hasn't tangled till today.  But then again i started using a new product.  Anyways NTM deep mask is the truth!!!.  It defined my curls and made it softer.


----------



## gradygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well on their transition. This is my first post on this thread and I'm 8 weeks post. This is ususally the week I would texturize my hair so I need some advice on what to do about combing my very thick newgrowth. Should I stop combing it at this point if so do I need to be concerned about matting or knotting?
 Thanks


----------



## leleepop (Mar 4, 2007)

gradygirl said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well on their transition. This is my first post on this thread and I'm 8 weeks post. This is ususally the week I would texturize my hair so I need some advice on what to do about combing my very thick newgrowth. Should I stop combing it at this point if so do I need to be concerned about matting or knotting?
> Thanks


Congratulations on youre transition to natural. I am 6 months post 4a. I would only comb wet with a wide toothed comb, conditioner and in sections. Prepoos help alot and cowashes with lot of patience.hth


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Mar 4, 2007)

just checkin in im at 4 months  as of Friday   im rocking braids for awhile to ease my transition...and it makes it alot more easire having them...


----------



## Anancy (Mar 5, 2007)

Im 9 months post, not quite sure how much growth i've got.  Hot Six Oil is great for keeping my natural hair soft and easy to brush.

How do you guys go without combing or brushing your hair - i wish i could do without it, my hair is just a hot mess without it. The only way i can avoid it, is if i have cornrows done.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 5, 2007)

Anancy said:
			
		

> Im 9 months post, not quite sure how much growth i've got.  Hot Six Oil is great for keeping my natural hair soft and easy to brush.
> 
> How do you guys go without combing or brushing your hair - i wish i could do without it, my hair is just a hot mess without it. The only way i can avoid it, is if i have cornrows done.



CONGRATS!! How long do you plan on transitioning for?


----------



## Hareitiz (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm close to 8 mo post and my relaxed ends are hangin on for dear life! For the first time I've thought about doing the BC, but I am too scurred!  My NG is so thick and wavy that the only hairstyle that looks decent is a bun, and I am bored to death with that.


----------



## Anancy (Mar 5, 2007)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!! How long do you plan on transitioning for?



I was thinking until i get shoulder length natural hair and just trimming my hair in the meantime.  i think the reason why i've chosen shoulder length is because i want enough length to put into a pony tail  Bad i know, that's my confession, i can't live without the ponytail unless i do cornrows.

I think my natural hair just about makes ponytail length right now, im just waiting for it to be long enough to stay in a ponytail.
What i need to do is practise doing twists and twistouts (i like those hairstyles).


----------



## Ms Red (Mar 5, 2007)

Last night was the first time in months that I tried combing my dry hair. It was horrible at first. My hair is curly/coily so when I airdry in a bun, the roots are entangled together. I ended up having to section it into 6 parts and first spray Dove moisure mist then use WGO in order to gently comb and detangle and braid. That combination worked wonders but now I'm scared that I'm not detangling enough right out of the shower. When the curls/coils shrink, they entangle. Maybe the key is when I detangle right out of the shower I need to twist instead of bunning?

Hopefully I'll figure this out before I co-wash again this week. I am 23 months post relaxer and my hair is about 7-8 inches all around. I'm almost 100% natural.


----------



## gradygirl (Mar 5, 2007)

leleepop said:
			
		

> Congratulations on youre transition to natural. I am 6 months post 4a. I would only comb wet with a wide toothed comb, conditioner and in sections. Prepoos help alot and cowashes with lot of patience.hth


Thank You!!


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Mar 6, 2007)

Anancy said:
			
		

> I was thinking until i get shoulder length natural hair and just trimming my hair in the meantime. i think the reason why i've chosen shoulder length is because i want enough length to put into a pony tail  Bad i know, that's my confession, i can't live without the ponytail unless i do cornrows.
> 
> I think my natural hair just about makes ponytail length right now, im just waiting for it to be long enough to stay in a ponytail.
> What i need to do is practise doing twists and twistouts (i like those hairstyles).


 

Girl I am right there with you. I am 16 months into my transition and I was looking at my hair, thinking I should just hack off the relaxed ends. But I NEED that option for a bun. So i'll be waiting alteast another year. I may go for a wedge cut, but I really want it all the same length all around. Thats they way it is now. I dont really want layers. But with a wedge I should be able to do a wash and go.


----------



## ashmack (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm about four months into my transition and i think i'm ready to start experimenting with some wash and go styles now that the weather is getting warmer. Any suggestions on how to do this and what products to use? Thanks


----------



## nikkivale (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, this thread has gotten so big it should have it's own disscusion board IMO


----------



## GoingNatural (Mar 9, 2007)

ITA


The Henna threads are also as extensive


----------



## LockStar (Mar 9, 2007)

Starting this thread was a great idea BublnBrnSuga; I've been wearing synthetic kinky twists for about 2 years now, with 1 perm in between, and decided last weekend (3/4/07) to have all the perm cut out of my hair. It was a DRAMATIC transformation for me, but I have absolutely no regrets. Now I'm rockin' 2 strand twists and eventually will have locked hair. Once I learn how to post pic's I will show everyone as the months progress.

Just wanted to say hello since I've recently transitioned as well,

LockStar


----------



## Ms Red (Mar 10, 2007)

Bumping for femalegold


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Mar 10, 2007)

Another transitioner checking in!! (I'm new by the way, well not really was a member years back and just resigned up).  I've been texturized for 4+ years but have decided to go fully natural.  I just want stronger healthier hair.  I'm in month 5 right now.  I'm transitioning using mostly braidouts. I flat iron my hair about twice a month as well.  My texturized hair and natural hair are really really close in texture so I think it makes it a lot easier for me.


----------



## dicapr (Mar 11, 2007)

I made 8 months.  I really think I'm not going to make it a year.  My hair growth speeds up during the warmer months and I can't fight the two textures anymore.  My relaxed hair is bone straight and I am a 4a/4b.  It's not blending at all.  Once I find a good braider, I'm going to cut off the ends and wear braids for the summer.  When I reveal my texture, I should be about 6-7 inches.


----------



## Anancy (Mar 11, 2007)

Woo hoooo guys i trimmed my hair yesterday for the first time whilst transitioning.  I got rid of about 2 inches and it sure feels good.  Im a few inches away from being completely natural because i had a hair cut at the time when i decided to transition. 

I've got a tiny ponytail now, i was so tempted to just chop all my ends off, but the sane part of me realised that i still have no idea what to do with my short natural hair.  
I wish i could take pictures to show you but i need batteries for my digicam.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Mar 11, 2007)

Today I chopped off about 5 inches from front and 6 inches in the back. My back seems to grow faster. It was at bra strap but now its back to my shoulders. I am not sure how much i totally cut off cause i had to keep cutting a little here and there to get it even. I think the back of my head is all natural now. I blow dryed it out then cut it. This should be interesting when i wash my hair next time. I think a year from now I should be 100% natural.


----------



## ashmack (Mar 13, 2007)

My sister just came back from the salon and seeing her hair is really making me think that I should get a relaxer tomorrow. My sister's hair is about waist length and it looks so smooth and shiny and beautiful (she just got a relaxer) .  I have an appointment tomorrow and I really am trying to stay strong and not get a relaxer, but I'm having a serious case of hair envy right now! Hopefully I will stay strong for my appointment tomorrow and just opt to get a roller wrap instead...Pray for me!


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Mar 13, 2007)

You can do it Ashmak!  Don't give up, it's sooooo worth the transition.  I went to my stylist's open house for her brand new salon and all the fresh relaxers that I saw made me cringe.  I miss my short, whispy, sexy hair!  But my thick natural hair and my little bush have me trying to look to the future.  

Here's my little update:  I had to blow dry my hair the other day b/c I was trying to get braids.  I felt like I was killing my hair with all the heat! A few days later I washed my hair with my Sap Moss stuff, then threw in my Oyin Honey Hemp as a leave in.  Then I decided, I'm gonna take a ride on the wild side and try to make a ponytail! I ended up getting two buns on the top and one in the back.  I  felt like the 3 and 4 year olds in my mom's home daycare!  But whatever, I can make ponytails! I'm going to Riah's in Baltimore tomorrow to get the hair done, who knows what I'll get done, but I'll take pictures!


----------



## ashmack (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks, LilChocolateMa! I need all the support I can get. It's going to take a lot of will power for me to get through tomorrow cause right about now my new growth is getting pretty serious.  I will try to hang in there. Can't wait to see your new pics!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 14, 2007)

Just the board that I need!!! I am 17 weeks post relaxer this Saturday and I am loving my hair, always have! But my concern is that I have been told on numerous occassions that I can not put my hair in a ponytail because it could destroy the point where the new growth meets the relaxed hair...I have gone without perms before and without the knowledge that I have now and I wore ponytails. I might have had some breakage, really cant remember it was from 2003-2005, but not that bad.  I know this is silly but not wearing buns and ponytails is making me confused about going natural....HELP ME!!!


----------



## Priss Pot (Mar 14, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> Just the board that I need!!! I am 17 weeks post relaxer this Saturday and I am loving my hair, always have! But my concern is that I have been told on numerous occassions that I can not put my hair in a ponytail because it could destroy the point where the new growth meets the relaxed hair...I have gone without perms before and without the knowledge that I have now and I wore ponytails. I might have had some breakage, really cant remember it was from 2003-2005, but not that bad.  I know this is silly but not wearing buns and ponytails is making me confused about going natural....HELP ME!!!



There actually may be some truth to that, but you just have to be careful and not make it too tight.  I wear a bun 90% of the time, and the spot where the bun sits at the most is where I notice mild breakage (the relaxed ends).  That just leads me to be more careful, to moisturize and strengthen those strands, and to not make the bun too tight.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 14, 2007)

8+ months & still going strong! I have still been bunning (I'm sick of the bun, lol!). I really need to get a trim because it's been a while since I've had one.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 14, 2007)

im bunning and bagging until further notice....aka next week when I do another style LOL


----------



## dlove (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm only 11 weeks post relaxer and I'm transitioning too.  Is is possible for my ng to break off as the relaxed ends break?  The B/C is out of the question.  What can I do to treat both relaxed hair (7 in) and the  ng (1 1/2in)?  I'm using the Cathy Howse method and my hair is really strong with little or no breakage.  Please help.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 14, 2007)

Me personally I would stick with that if you aren't experiencing any breakage. I know that I am getting a lot of shedding but I believe its from not combing my hair but once a week.  I wouldn't change a rountine right now that seems to be working for you


----------



## leleepop (Mar 14, 2007)

dlove said:
			
		

> I'm only 11 weeks post relaxer and I'm transitioning too. Is is possible for my ng to break off as the relaxed ends break? The B/C is out of the question. What can I do to treat both relaxed hair (7 in) and the ng (1 1/2in)? I'm using the Cathy Howse method and my hair is really strong with little or no breakage. Please help.


What is her method? Did you read her new book? Plaese share.


----------



## ashmack (Mar 14, 2007)

I failed! Today I got a texturizer because I could not handle all of the breakage! I hope to attempt to transition againg one day


----------



## ricochet (Mar 18, 2007)

Your hair is beautiful!  I truly need your assistance here!  I have only been transitioning since Dec 2006.  I would like to transition for at least a year and have experimented with the twist outs only.  If I don't twist my hair, I simply pull it back.  Was this pic taken at the year mark???  It's beautiful!  Please visit my site at www.fotki.com/southern_belle.  I am on a friend's computer.  I am not Micarae  lol...


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Mar 18, 2007)

ive been looking for this thread..oh do i need the support last week i was just thinking about going back short with my hair and relaxing my hair....today i actually had a dream and was so disapointed with myself because i relaxed my hair but it was touching my shoulders..but when i woke up and realized it was a dream i think i was more disapointed with me relaxing my hair and not sticking to transitioning and what i set out to do then having my hair shoulder length...i think thats a good sign then...i just set up my appointment for a consultation at a natural/transitioning salon for next weekend...

im wondering if i do do a big chop(to get rid of the relaxer parts) would it be possilbe to have a short Halle Berry do with it??....

im concerned about how and what my hair is going to look like...because i still want my hair to look good but a hairstyle that i can work with but will not make me shamed to wear it....


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Mar 18, 2007)

micarae said:
			
		

> Your hair is beautiful!  I truly need your assistance here!  I have only been transitioning since Dec 2006.  I would like to transition for at least a year and have experimented with the twist outs only.  If I don't twist my hair, I simply pull it back.  Was this pic taken at the year mark???  It's beautiful!  Please visit my site at www.fotki.com/southern_belle.  I am on a friend's computer.  I am not Micarae  lol...



hi  i just tried to go to the link you supplied but it gives me the message that fotki not found...


----------



## CinnaMocha (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I am definitely on board with transitioning...after my last horrific experience at the salon and the fact that my right temple area is thinning, I have decided to go this route...I have my good days, and then I have my bad days...early last week my natural hair wanted to behave like a nest under my relaxed hair...I was so tempted to cut it off, but then I straw curled it for the remainder of the week and my hair looked really nice...I transitioned when I was in my second year of college and it seemed so much easier...Now that I am working, I find it hard with the fact of styling my hair...

Well here's to a good week with my hair, since I got it to behave with the flat iron (20 weeks post relaxer, never thought I would actually be able to say that ) ...I am glad this thread is here and that I can participate...

Happy Transitioning all!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 18, 2007)

Still transitioning and very happy. I am loving all the waves that my natural hair has. I have actually been wearing bunned phony pony's this weekend and today I wore my real hair in a loose bun...worked for me!!!!


----------



## p31woman (Mar 19, 2007)

Ladies I am sad to say that I think I am at my wits end.  I am pondering getting a relaxer.  

I survived the past 7 months with sew-ins but now that I no longer have them in, and I can't seem to straighten my hair like my stylist, I thik it would be easier to style with a perm.  I washed and straightened it this morning and it looks NOTHING like what my stylist did.  I'm fine up until I wash it.  I'll post comparison pics later.  I really dont want to get another sew-in for monetary reasons and because I want to give my hair a rest from the braids.  If I could go to my stylist everymorning I would but I'm not paying for that. 

I really don't want a perm but it's getting tough.


----------



## leleepop (Mar 19, 2007)

p31woman said:
			
		

> Ladies I am sad to say that I think I am at my wits end. I am pondering getting a relaxer.
> 
> I survived the past 7 months with sew-ins but now that I no longer have them in, and I can't seem to straighten my hair like my stylist, I thik it would be easier to style with a perm. I washed and straightened it this morning and it looks NOTHING like what my stylist did. I'm fine up until I wash it. I'll post comparison pics later. I really dont want to get another sew-in for monetary reasons and because I want to give my hair a rest from the braids. If I could go to my stylist everymorning I would but I'm not paying for that.
> 
> I really don't want a perm but it's getting tough.


You need to try braidouts and bantu knot outs. I would also give yourself some time because you probably have to practice flatironing, now that you have alot of newgrowth. Its your decision though and Good luck. I would wait a week or so and make sure you make the right decision for yourself.


----------



## asiaticlily (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm only 9 weeks post and I'm transitioning.  I plan to transition for 2 years gradually cutting off my texlaxed ends.  I'm glad I found this thread


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Mar 20, 2007)

_*Checking in at 20 months post!  
My transition is still going smoothly, I'm still rocking my protective/low maintanance styles, I'd be lost w/o them.  The good thing is I only have a few inches of relaxed ends left, by the time my 2 Year Transitioning Anniversary rolls in (July 20th) my hair should be 100% natural, I'm hoping at least.   I will only trim the last 1-2 inches off, so I have a few more months to go. I cant wait until then, it's been a longggg journey!  *_


----------



## Ms Red (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah!! We are like transitioning sisters!  It will be 2 yrs. of transitioning for me on April 8th and I STILL don't feel an overwhelming urge to cut!! I am thinking of cutting the last 1-2 inches in October to make 30 months!   I want to be able to have a nice long braidout and BIG hair when I chop!!! 


			
				Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> _*Checking in at 20 months post!
> My transition is still going smoothly, I'm still rocking my protective/low maintanance styles, I'd be lost w/o them.  The good thing is I only have a few inches of relaxed ends left, by the time my 2 Year Transitioning Anniversary rolls in (July 20th) my hair should be 100% natural, I'm hoping at least.   I will only trim the last 1-2 inches off, so I have a few more months to go. I cant wait until then, it's been a longggg journey!  *_


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 20, 2007)

Just taking out my braids... my hair needs a good wash, then I'll go to bunning, i only survived a week and a half with my braids, but I really couldn't wash them properly.

I might rebraid my hair this coming weekend.

I'm still mad at myself for relaxing my hair... UGH....


----------



## blue_flower (Mar 21, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> Yeah!! We are like transitioning sisters!  It will be 2 yrs. of transitioning for me on April 8th and I STILL don't feel an overwhelming urge to cut!! I am thinking of cutting the last 1-2 inches in October to make 30 months!   I want to be able to have a nice long braidout and BIG hair when I chop!!!



Wow! I hope that my transition can be that long. The last two times I went natural I did a big and a mini chop. I want to see how long I can go without cutting my hair at all. I already have 2 -2.5in of new growth already. I really love how soft and shiny it is.


----------



## candiel (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm almost 6 months post relaxer and I'm loving it so far.  Hang in there ladies!


----------



## getmoore (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello! I'm just signing in! Now I'm going to spend my day reading this whole thread!


----------



## Ms Red (Mar 21, 2007)

Hang in there, you can do this! I can't lie, around month ummm...15 I chopped 2 inches off all around  I just had the urge!! Keep going. 


			
				blue_flower said:
			
		

> Wow! I hope that my transition can be that long. The last two times I went natural I did a big and a mini chop. I want to see how long I can go without cutting my hair at all. I already have 2 -2.5in of new growth already. I really love how soft and shiny it is.


----------



## Tenejita10473 (Mar 21, 2007)

HI ladies, I have been natural for over 2 years now (didn't even realize that) I went back and forth in the past. But I am sticking to it...it is a long road but trust  me it is worth it...Don't give up....Thank god someone told me about the twist out. 
Does anyone have any ideas for hair styles. 
Also I like to do the twistout like cornrows but it takes hours and hours to dry (overnight-sometimes not even) Any advice?


----------



## dlove (Mar 22, 2007)

The Cathy Howse method simply involves 
1- shampoo and condition every 3-4 days
2- deep protein condtion 1x week
3 -no brushes
4- no grease on scalp
5- moisturize- 2x a day.  check out her website www.ubhpublications.com
I use her creme moisturizer ( no mineral oil or petroleum) and protein cond.


----------



## gradygirl (Mar 23, 2007)

I had a problem with tangles last night that was unreal. I had knots in my hair and I was still in the shower this morning when my husband went to work at 4:30 . I was so upset that started to just cut all my relaxed hair off and be threw with it. I got most of them out but some I had to cut out. My husband must of knew I was upset because he called me to see if I was alright when he got to work. I did an indigo treatment last night for the first time and he thinks that is what tangled my hair so bad but I think I just went to long without detangling or combing my hair. I thought by not combing I could cut down on losing so much hair but I'd rather lose a few hairs by combing than a whole handful that I to cut out.


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 23, 2007)

gradygirl said:
			
		

> I had a problem with tangles last night that was unreal. I had knots in my hair and I was still in the shower this morning when my husband went to work at 4:30 . I was so upset that started to just cut all my relaxed hair off and be threw with it. I got most of them out but some I had to cut out. My husband must of knew I was upset because he called me to see if I was alright when he got to work. I did an indigo treatment last night for the first time and he thinks that is what tangled my hair so bad but I think I just went to long without detangling or combing my hair. I thought by not combing I could cut down on losing so much hair but I'd rather lose a few hairs by combing than a whole handful that I to cut out.


 
I'm sorry that happened to you.

I comb about every 2-3 days, because I co-wash every 2-3 days.

hope it works out better for you


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 23, 2007)

gradygirl said:
			
		

> I had a problem with tangles last night that was unreal. I had knots in my hair and I was still in the shower this morning when my husband went to work at 4:30 . I was so upset that started to just cut all my relaxed hair off and be threw with it. I got most of them out but some I had to cut out. My husband must of knew I was upset because he called me to see if I was alright when he got to work. I did an indigo treatment last night for the first time and he thinks that is what tangled my hair so bad but I think I just went to long without detangling or combing my hair. I thought by not combing I could cut down on losing so much hair but I'd rather lose a few hairs by combing than a whole handful that I to cut out.


 
So did you just cut the knots or did you chop your hair?!?!? I have found for me personally that not combing my hair for weeks or even more than 3 days gives me tons of knots and finger combing just aint doing it. So I start co-washing allowing me to comb more often. I do that usually 2 times a week and then a full wash on the weekends. But since I baggy with phony buns or baggy my whole head with twists and perm rods it works for me because I do not straighten my hair.


----------



## imstush (Mar 23, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> Just taking out my braids... my hair needs a good wash, then I'll go to bunning, i only survived a week and a half with my braids, but I really couldn't wash them properly.
> 
> I might rebraid my hair this coming weekend.
> 
> *I'm still mad at myself for relaxing my hair... UGH*....


 
I know how you feel I was just thinking that this morning.  My first transition - my last relaxer was in 2000, by 2002 I was completely naturaly.  I did wear my hair in double strands only.    In 2003 I decided to relax my hair....why oh why!  So I transitioned again...in 2005 I decided I wanted to relax again   so here I am again transitioning, and I swear for the life of me it's taking forever to grow out one side of my relaxer!!!!!!!!! If it wasn't for the left side, I'd be done by now.  And get this I am thinking about texturizing!  But I wont do iterplexed erplexed erplexed  I do have self control.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 23, 2007)

imstush said:
			
		

> I know how you feel I was just thinking that this morning. My first transition - my last relaxer was in 2000, by 2002 I was completely naturaly. I did wear my hair in double strands only. In 2003 I decided to relax my hair....why oh why! So I transitioned again...in 2005 I decided I wanted to relax again  so here I am again transitioning, and I swear for the life of me it's taking forever to grow out one side of my relaxer!!!!!!!!! If it wasn't for the left side, I'd be done by now. And get this I am thinking about texturizing! But I wont do iterplexed erplexed erplexed I do have self control.


 
  We could be hair personality twins. I have let my perm grow out and then permed. Gone 6-9 months without a perm and then permed again....its a vicious cycle..and I keep reading the posts on texlaxing and  I am like...hmmmmmmm still gives me the desired affects....We can aid each other with the self control factor


----------



## StartinOvah (Mar 23, 2007)

i'm considering transitioning again. i gave up way too quick.  i wasn't even natural a full year. i think i just got lazy/bored with the whole thing. and i think i made it too hard. 

i used to wash my hair a lot. my hair was always wet. i think if i'm armed with some new techniques (blowdrying perhaps.. ) i may be able to get long natural hair, which is the goal. or texturized at worst so i can go back and forth btwn curly and straight.


----------



## Jenaee (Mar 23, 2007)

Checking in....going into my 11th month of transiton here!! YAY!! I'm glad i survived so long. I want to cut off the relaxed ends sooo bad but I want my natural hair to be a lil longer. Right now it's about 3.5-4 inches. i want to wait til it's at least 6-7. I'm surviving with sewn-ins and wigs for now. I'm hoping to get braids when the summer months get here. I want to transition for another 6 months if possible. Tangles can be a bother at times but I'm maintaining!!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Mar 23, 2007)

hey ladies I'm checking in.

I really wanted my natural hair to be at least shoulder length when I BC but it is not going to happen.  The liddle section of my head is growing slowly.  the front is catching up with the length in the middle.  I am so comfortable with my ponytail that I don't know what exactly I am going to do when I chop because I don't think I will have enough hair to put it all back into a ponytail.
But it is looking like i will do the BC this coming Monday....I'm going to Sally's tomorrow to buy hair scissors, some fantasia gel, as well as noodlehead creme because I plan on trying wash and go's and attempt a curly fro/puff for the first week.  Then I plan on getting comb coils done.  I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## gradygirl (Mar 23, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> *So did you just cut the knots or did you chop your hair?!?!? *I have found for me personally that not combing my hair for weeks or even more than 3 days gives me tons of knots and finger combing just aint doing it. So I start co-washing allowing me to comb more often. I do that usually 2 times a week and then a full wash on the weekends. But since I baggy with phony buns or baggy my whole head with twists and perm rods it works for me because I do not straighten my hair.


I just cut the knots out. I'll make sure I comb from now on atleast once a week.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 23, 2007)

Tenejita10473 said:
			
		

> HI ladies, I have been natural for over 2 years now (didn't even realize that) I went back and forth in the past. But I am sticking to it...it is a long road but trust me it is worth it...Don't give up....Thank god someone told me about the twist out.
> Does anyone have any ideas for hair styles.
> Also I like to do the twistout like cornrows but it takes hours and hours to dry (overnight-sometimes not even) Any advice?



I LOVE A TWIST OUT!!! You can also do a flatwist out, just french braid hair using two strands instead of one. I do it on dry or wet hair. If you want to shorten the drying time, I suggest a hooded dryer attachment.  Mine cost like $10 and you just attach it to your regular hair dryer. It's fabulous.  Also a bantu knot, or bantu knot out, make really loose curls almost waves.  I have done this on both dry and wet hair, although on dry I just bring a littlle cup of water with me and some leave in.  Wet my fingers and run it through the piece, spray alittle leave in and the moisturzer of your choice( your not trying to soak your hair just wet enough so it will take the curl nicely).  Twist the around it self into a knot.  After I'm done I sit under the dryer for about 30 or so minutes, and voila. ( I really need to post a pic of this) Also a twisted updo, which I do when I don't want know how my twist turned out(usually because I didn't take the proper steps) I just do the twists on dry hair, then do a french roll in the back and either a pomp in the front, or a little sideswept bang. You gotta get the feel of it, but it can come out really nice. I also love a little puff, a twisted bun, or a mix of the twist in the back and flattwist the front, then wear that one day,  and the next day take out the back and leave the front (kind of an I just came back from spring break look)
I always go on forever, hope that helps.  And good luck with all of y'all's transition


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am happy to report that I am going to be 17 weeks post relaxer on this Saturday! When I transitioned last time I didn't pay attention to my hair, it was simply in a ponytail it went, however this time its healthier and I am loving it! I have noticed that my hair gets tangled when I am just done washing it and I have a lot of shedding (could be relaxed ends breaking) but it still looks and feels healthy so I am not that much worried about it. I don't wear my hair straight so that is the main reason I try not to let it bother me. 

I have discovered co-washing and right now I am doing that 2 times a week. It allows to me rinse the residue from baggying off my head. I am loving this because it elevates the dandruff problem that I was having. I can tell now that every other day I need to co-wash my hair.  I wash and dc on the weekends when I have more time. 

Ladies we can do this journey!!!!  And I am going to do mine without BC'ing


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 23, 2007)

After combing through,  I was finally able to fit my hair into one ponytail again.  

thank goodness..

I want to cut bangs.. lol, and then just keep it growing.

I just get so bored with my hair.  I'm not sure if I want to go natural, or to try this texlax thing one last time.

Man oh man...

7 weeks post.


----------



## Anancy (Mar 23, 2007)

Im not transitioning anymore girls, i did the chop.  It feels so great, im happy i plucked up the courage to do it.


----------



## MzLady78 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ugh, I don't what I'm gonna do with my hair. I kinda want to transition but I don't. My last relaxer was a sorry attempt I made to do my own hair, that was back in either October or November. I'm tired of the weave and kind of want to start working with my own hair. I'm so confused!!!!!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ladies I am ready to texlax my hair!!! Please stop me....Im getting frustrated with the thick middle and just want to be able to put it in a nice ponytail without stressing...I am here venting so that I can go home and love my hair tonight and get it back under control...Thinking about trying to do a roller set and see how it goes from there....


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 26, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> Ladies I am ready to texlax my hair!!! Please stop me....Im getting frustrated with the thick middle and just want to be able to put it in a nice ponytail without stressing...I am here venting so that I can go home and love my hair tonight and get it back under control...Thinking about trying to do a roller set and see how it goes from there....



what's up with your middle section blackoutz?

tangles?  poofiness?  detangling?

if it's causing tangles or it's hard to detangle, try some WGO while your hair is wet - for some reason when i hit a rough patch, this stuff really helps soften it and make things easier to get through.

in general though Wild Growth Oil has gotten me through some of the really tough spots sections of my head (see back and nape) seem to get into.


----------



## gradygirl (Mar 26, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> Ladies I am ready to texlax my hair!!! Please stop me....Im getting frustrated with the thick middle and just want to be able to put it in a nice ponytail without stressing...I am here venting so that I can go home and love my hair tonight and get it back under control...Thinking about trying to do a roller set and see how it goes from there....


 
Please dont give up. When I get stressed out about it I usually wear a half wig or get it flat ironed. Maybe you could get braids or anything to give yourself a break from having to deal so much with your hair. My middle is extra thick and the scarf method helps me out alot. Hang in there girlie.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks ladies....I was so on the verge of just texlaxing this afternoon.  The whole head is extra puff and thick as I don't know what. I can see the ng and its gorgeous but its super thick! I believe that I am going to put a 1/2 wig on tonight with flat twist in the front and baggy it so that I don't have to mess with it. That is probably going to be the way for me for a while because the stress of it all is getting to me.


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm still transitioning. Surge has helped a lot with detangling.


----------



## imstush (Mar 27, 2007)

I am still transitioning.  It's a pain because the right side and all of the back is 100% natural.  But the left side which is thin, and apparently grows sloooooooooooow I still have a lot of relaxer left.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 27, 2007)

Still transitioning and I do have to say that my 1/2 wig has helpled me alot today...still considering texlaxing but might try this for a whole year and then go from there.


----------



## LovetheLord (Mar 28, 2007)

I plan on trasitioning to go natural.  I am scared that I will go back to the relaxer again, I have done it twice already. Once I stretched for 20 weeks and then got fed up and put a relaxer in.  I stretched another time for 18 weeks and then got fed up and put another relaxer in my head.  I don't know how I am going to do it, but this time I mean business.  I wish I had enough courage to just to cut it off, but I am not so sure about the shape of my head


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Mar 28, 2007)

Good luck to all you ladies in your transition.  I forgot to post in thsi thread yesterday to let you guys know that I did the BC (I started a thread though)

It was nice to have you guys here as support throughout my process.  Thanks alot.  I hope that I can be of assistance to anyone that needs encouragement or advice.


----------



## longnapps (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't wait until I'm completely natural. The difference in textures is making it difficult to do cute hair styles. I think I'm going to try a twistout


----------



## dicapr (Mar 29, 2007)

I did a surprise BC today.  I went in for braids and a trim.  The stylist showed me that the longest layer of my natural hair was at the base of my neck.   So we did the BC.  I have no pictures of the BC because it was not planned but tomorrow I will try and post pictures of my braids.  I plan to keep them 8-10 weeks and then unleash the 'fro.


----------



## dlove (Apr 4, 2007)

I am about to Big Chop. My hair is breaking off something fierce !! The new growth is fabulous. The relaxed hair is going crazy popping off. I deep condition, I protein-- I'm tired. My hair is sooo uneven too. around the front edges I have about 2 inches of hair. The sides 6 inches. The crown 2 inches. The back 4 inches. Bunning is making me look like an old lady. I haven't had a relaxer since 12/24/06. I must have at least 3 inches of natutural hair to sport a fro right? 

Please ladies...I need some advice. I'm getting a little sad 

Oh yeah, because I'm into healthy hair treatments, no weave (natural hair can not get the moisture/protein balance it needs). Thanks


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 5, 2007)

Im so happy to find this thread! As I've said in my intro in another discussion board....

I've decided to go natural because my hair is thinning, breaking, and some is falling out. Im 24 yrs old and have been getting a relaxer consistenly for 16 yrs....so i have NO CLUE what it will be like to have natural hair but im excited to find out.  I attempted to transition once and gave up at 5 months.  But from the NG i had its seems my hair falls between 3c & 4a. It has tight spiral curls.  Im only about 8 weeks into my transition so i have a looooooong way to go!!  

The one thing im worried about itthat when my NG starts to grow out more its gonna get very difficult for me because i cant tie it back with ease yet its to frizzy to let loose ( without using some form of direct heat).  And i dont do braids, bantu knots, or wigs.  I try to lightly flat iron my hair once a weak with a ceramic flat iron @ a low temperature.  Any other ideas?  

Thanks!!  i will try to start getting pics up soon.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 7, 2007)

oowee - nice quiet saturday, no hubby around, my son is knocked out cold - time to play with some hair.

the 1st style i'm gonna do once i've chopped all my relaxed ends off is comb coils!!  

I could only do the front since it's 100% natural and i love how they look and how easy they are to do (an entire head of 'em could be time consuming though).












holding up the idea torch for you gals!


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 7, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> Im so happy to find this thread! As I've said in my intro in another discussion board....
> 
> I've decided to go natural because my hair is thinning, breaking, and some is falling out. Im 24 yrs old and have been getting a relaxer consistenly for 16 yrs....so i have NO CLUE what it will be like to have natural hair but im excited to find out.  I attempted to transition once and gave up at 5 months.  But from the NG i had its seems my hair falls between 3c & 4a. It has tight spiral curls.  Im only about 8 weeks into my transition so i have a looooooong way to go!!
> 
> ...



see, one thing about transitioning is; you're gonna have to get used to dealing with the frizzies (that mind transition thang) - not just from a little bit of new growth but inches and inches of it.

it's a battle (if you're going natural) that you will not win (unless you blowdry, flatiron or heat comb it - which is cool if that's what you want to do) instead, now might be a good time to start trying out the braid-outs and twist-outs for a nice longlasting, no heat style.  

if you're trying to keep the frizzies at bay, you can try different products like fantasia ic gel, jamaican mango and lime wax and aloe vera gel......

you could even try a heavier silicone based product too but just remember, any product like the gels, waxes and silicones will need to be washed out of your hair with a clarifying poo or you may wind up with hayhair and that's not what you want 

try the braid/twistout styles - make about 6-8 braids or twists, allow to air dry and unravel them - you may want to curl the ends under with a perm rod or foam roller (use end papers). 

see how that works for you, k.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Apr 7, 2007)

LynnieB those coils are cute! I can see how on your hair they would take a while..you have a lot of pretty hair.

How do you do them?


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 7, 2007)

gosh girl they're so easy.  i cheated, i didn't use a comb.  normally you use a rattail comb or a special coil comb (they have a special end on them to hold the hair) and just twirl it around all the way to the ends and release the coil from the comb gently.

you can use gel or nothing - whatever you'd like really,  take a small section of hair (you can square it up or sorta go longways just keep the sections smallish) and twirl.  (edited to add you'll need to get close to the root as possible!)

if your hair seems like it doesn't want to hold the coil well, then just use a bit more gel or make the hair section smaller.  twirl it tightly then just gently release your fingers and the coil should stay like that even after they've dried.  i didn't think the ends would hold for me since they're freshly chopped but they did.

girl our hair is just so full of options and we can do soooo much with it - it's amazing!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 10, 2007)

*How long should you transition b4 you do a BC? I think that i want 4 inches of NG (Right Now i am at 1 1/2-2)... but how will my hair look? Can i do a pretty puff with 2 inches? Does anyone have a photo of that? What do I do with it after that? Will My hair be as long as CBR if BC after 4 inches? Will I always have dry hard hair, or as the NG comes it it will become more malible? Should i just relax it already?*




Can you even achieve a puff with 4a/b hair?


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Apr 10, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:
			
		

> *How long should you transition b4 you do a BC? I think that i want 4 inches of NG (Right Now i am at 1 1/2-2)... but how will my hair look? Can i do a pretty puff with 2 inches? Does anyone have a photo of that? What do I do with it after that? Will My hair be as long as CBR if BC after 4 inches? Will I always have dry hard hair, or as the NG comes it it will become more malible? Should i just relax it already?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There's no rule on how long you should go before bc'ing.  It's all about what you're comfortable with. Some people chop after a week, and some after two years.  If you're nervous about how your hair will be once you chop take your time, and get to know your natural hair.  No matter when you chop it will not affect the length you will get later.  I've seen women chop with less than an inch of hair who know have bsl length hair, it may take longer if you chop w/ less hair.  If you've never worked w/ curly hair, and don't like the look of your hair short, and a twa then I would wait to bc. If you want something like what CBR then you can do that with any length of hair just using the proper tools, but I would still wait to bc.
B4 I bc'd I had hard dry brittle hair.  My natural hair grew, and I still had a problem keep ing my hair moisturzed.  Once I bc'd my hair has done a complete 180.  All I used to hear from people was you should put something on your hair, or are you using the right moisturizer, now I get the opposite.  what're you using to do this etc? even my mom said your hair is so soft,  .  
Keep it in braids or whatever until it's at a length you think you can work with.  Also if you stay in it, there'll come a point where you'll be looking at your natural hair  looking full and healthy and those relaxed ends drooping at the bottom dry and scraggly, and get sick of it, and that's when you know it's time to chop. Good luck, and don't give up!


----------



## Temptress (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Ladies  

I am so new to all this.  I began coming to the forum last year to find tips on shampooing and conditioning my relaxed hair, and only yesterday decided to subscribe.

I've had relaxers since I was 9.  My hair is now at my shoulder blades.  But it has never been particularly strong with a relaxer in it.  I remember rough play with my cousins when I was younger and being dragged around the floor by my hair (no joke), with no breakage.  I want that strength back.  And the fullness too.  I miss it.  So I've decided to be strong and transition.  Without relaxers, my hair grows quickly, about 1- 1 1/2 inch per month.  So I hope to be ready for the BC by December.

Until then, I'll be wearing braids.  It's been about four weeks since my last relaxer, I have about an inch of new growth and I'll be stopping in at the braider's this Saturday.  Wish me luck.

I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Apr 10, 2007)

Temptress said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am so new to all this.  I began coming to the forum last year to find tips on shampooing and conditioning my relaxed hair, and only yesterday decided to subscribe.
> 
> ...



_*
Welcome to the forum, good luck!  *_


----------



## DeepBluSea (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all.
I am in the 4th month of my transition.   Right now I'm wearing braids and doing C&G.   Mainly lurking now, soaking up good hair info, and tripping off the celebrity/off topic section.


----------



## Cheleigh (Apr 10, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:
			
		

> *How long should you transition b4 you do a BC? I think that i want 4 inches of NG (Right Now i am at 1 1/2-2)... but how will my hair look? Can i do a pretty puff with 2 inches? Does anyone have a photo of that? What do I do with it after that? Will My hair be as long as CBR if BC after 4 inches? Will I always have dry hard hair, or as the NG comes it it will become more malible? Should i just relax it already?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To answer your questions best I can:
You can transition as long as you'd like.  I transitioned for a year and two weeks and I had about 5" of natural hair. If you look in my "A Nappy Affair I" album, you'll see my hair length in the days and months after the BC.

No matter how long your hair is when you BC, it's still a bit of a shock, IMO. Even if you've always had short relaxed hair, the texture is so different, it takes a while sometimes to get used to the new you.

It would be difficult to do a puff with 2", IMO, but you can do comb coils, twists, pretty hair accessories (I am the queen of hair accessories) and many other styles.

I think that CBR's hair is much longer than four inches, probably more like 10"--don't forget that naturally curly hair has a lot of shrinkage.

I think that although your natural hair doesn't feel like relaxed hair, it can and should be soft and malleable. Harsh shampoos, the wrong moisturizers, undermosturizing can turn a beautiful natural texture into a sahara dessert.  I honestly think that achieving "soft" hair is a process of trial and error, because every head is different, and has different needs. I'm a year natural, and I'm still discovering what my hair does and does not like. But yes, with the proper care, your natural hair will be soft--people love to stick their hands in my hair.  

Achieving a puff on 4a, 4a/4b hair? Of course--there are tons of women on this very site--*JCoily* has an amazing puff in her signature. *Poohbear, Blackcardinal, Naturallylovey* (is that her name?), heck even I have a puff now.


----------



## Ms Red (Apr 12, 2007)

Bumping for ajamieworld


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Can someone explain what scab hair is??


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 14, 2007)

I know that people experience alot of tangles when transitioning...but how soon? im only about 9 weeks into it and im starting get alot of tangles and breakage.

i am moisturizing. im doing hot oil treatments. i also just started taking msm.i wash twice a week  & roller set but dont do co washes because of the maintenance it takes to get my hair looking presentable again. The hair seems to be coming in very soft and curly.

Ive had a problem with breakge and alittle hair loss before so i just wanna make sure if its coming from the difference in texture or if my hair's getting weak again.


----------



## leleepop (Apr 14, 2007)

i I pre poo and deep condition after every cowash and I shampoo with diluted poo about once a month or as needed. I airdry most of the time and only used heat every two months or so.hth O and I moisturize daily and detangle in sections on wet conditioned hair only.hth


----------



## Blu217 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been transitioning since December without a BC because I have to (balding, thinning), not because I want to. I admit I'm about ready to take a hostage. The tiny coils are cool, my natural texture is interesting but dealing with it is becoming more and more difficult as it gets longer. I'd guess I've got approximately 3 inches of  new growth now. I am not interested in braids or knots or weaves and I'm not a fan of heat, so it's a struggle to deal with the change. I've been doing scarf methods, henna, my usual rollersets and various conditioners but I'm stressed. And the thinned spots are not growing in; I'm just trying to keep them from getting worse at this point.

I made a few missteps/mistakes over the last two weeks and yesterday spent almost two hours detangling my knotted, almost matted hair; the resulting hair carnage was BAD. I just really want to relax so I can get a comb thru this stuff without all the drama and time! I'm pretty miserable, but I'm trying my best to hang in and keep trying.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Apr 16, 2007)

It official I'm transitioning  back to Natural hair. I have had it trying soooo hard to have straight hair and touch up every 4 months it soo much easier and healthier for my fine Hair........ 4b coils here I come


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2007)

nubiangoddess3 said:
			
		

> It official I'm transitioning  back to Natural hair. I have had it trying soooo hard to have straight hair and touch up every 4 months it soo much easier and healthier for my fine Hair........ 4b coils here I come


_*
Good Luck!  *_


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 18, 2007)

*I got another question for ya:

So today, i vamped up my condish by adding a cap full of amla oil, jasmine oil, lots of cholesterol, a sample sz Sunsilk HydraTLC condish, a dollop of Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Lotion, glycerine (whoa that stuff is sticky but good), olive oil, and god only knows what else. Anyhoo, afterwards, i did a DC mix with my cholesterol (mixed with oils). Well... i have not seem my hair this moisturized in... OH SNAP! NEVER! Yah me! Well, I don't know if it was the lack of dryness or just the excessive NG from Lenzi's Request, but i started noticing a lot of 3b 3c hair comming in at the root. I guess the end that are trimmed natural are more rough than the roots... is that what you all call scabbed hair? Is this my real hair texture? Honestly... im a littled dissapointed*


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ladies ladies ladies...boy do I have a question for you...I will be 20 weeks post relaxer on this Saturday. My hair has been doing great as far as finally reaching that point where I had minimal breakage and the normal winter/spring shedding that I get. But I could do my hair and not have hairs EVERYWHERE. I wear 1/2 wigs during the week and give myself a break from them on the weekends by either wearing full cap wigs or buns.  On my wash days I let my hair air dry and then the next day after baggying my whole head and I style the next day, which usually consists of flat twisting the front and cornrowing the back and back to the wigs. However, this week, I decided after washing to wear a phony pony and just baggy my bun. Did that for 2 days and then wore a donut bun yesterday. Well since this weekend I have noticed that my hair is breaking like crazy. I believe that I might need a protein reconstructor like Aphogee this weekend. So last night, I redid my hair to apply another wig and back to baggying all day....prayerfully this will work..I am open for suggestions.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 19, 2007)

Blu217 said:
			
		

> I made a few missteps/mistakes over the last two weeks and yesterday spent almost two hours detangling my knotted, almost matted hair; the resulting hair carnage was BAD. I just really want to relax so I can get a comb thru this stuff without all the drama and time! I'm pretty miserable, but I'm trying my best to hang in and keep trying.


how are you detangling your hair blu?  
what type of conditioners are you using?
are you detangling wet, dry or damp?
what type of comb or brush are you using?

are you detangling small sections (natural hair) at a time or treating your like relaxed hair?

you may need a clarifying poo?
you may need to change your conditioners to either a silicone based or nonsilicone based.
you may need something to give your new growth a bit more slip.

i know the gals are all crooning over porosity control poo's like crazy ladies........but you may want to give it a try (it's just one of those poo's most of us have but hardly ever use lol).  

what it will do is lay your hair's cuticles down.  it has to do with the low acidity that'll close your cuticles - it'll help with getting a comb through your hair much better if there's no interference from the hair itself.

your conditioner may not be doing a good job coating your hair - this also helps glide the comb through your strands.  it might be time to start switching things up.

it might be time to clarify.  a good clarifying poo will help remove any product build up (cones) that may be roughening your hair strands which of course, makes detangling that much harder.

take your time detangling and try not to treat your new growth like your relaxed hair.

try these things and see if it gets better.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 19, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> Well since this weekend I have noticed that my hair is breaking like crazy. I believe that I might need a protein reconstructor like Aphogee this weekend. So last night, I redid my hair to apply another wig and back to baggying all day....prayerfully this will work..I am open for suggestions.



it's either time to go with more moisturizing conditioners or more protein.

what are you using when you baggy?


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Apr 19, 2007)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> it's either time to go with more moisturizing conditioners or more protein.
> 
> what are you using when you baggy?


 
I believe that my hair is moisturized enough so I think it might be time to do another protein treatment. I have heard that transitioners need to do them more often because of the weak points where the permed hair and natural hair meet.  Right now I am using elasta mango butter and jojoba oil to baggy my hair. The moisturizer does wonders for my hair, as I found earlier watery conditioners do nothing for my head and in fact make it drier. So I know that my moisturizer is working but I believe that I didn't do my protein treatment...after I do this aphogee treatment this weekend I will see if its still breaking and shedding


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 19, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> I believe that my hair is moisturized enough so I think it might be time to do another protein treatment. I have heard that transitioners need to do them more often because of the weak points where the permed hair and natural hair meet.  Right now I am using elasta mango butter and jojoba oil to baggy my hair. The moisturizer does wonders for my hair, as I found earlier watery conditioners do nothing for my head and in fact make it drier. So I know that my moisturizer is working but I believe that I didn't do my protein treatment...after I do this aphogee treatment this weekend I will see if its still breaking and shedding



maybe you should try clarifying too before the aphogee. 

that mango butter has a cone in it (dimethicone, i believe) and it could be causing a build up so your other products won't work as well.

just a thought and worth a try blackoutz.


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 20, 2007)

Do you find your hair texture to be the same as when you were very young?  Ive been getting a relaxer since i was about 7 & now im finally transitioning. My hair is growing out with a defined curl pattern...but when i look at pics from back in the day i had a little fro. ( my mother didnt know wut to do with it so she always tied it up ) 

Did anybody ever look at old pictures to try and tell your texture??  Was it accurate?


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 20, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> Do you find your hair texture to be the same as when you were very young?  Ive been getting a relaxer since i was about 7 & now im finally transitioning. My hair is growing out with a defined curl pattern...but when i look at pics from back in the day i had a little fro. ( my mother didnt know wut to do with it so she always tied it up )
> 
> Did anybody ever look at old pictures to try and tell your texture??  Was it accurate?



my childhood texture is the same as it is now.  i had been doing relaxers since i was a teenager (picture in my fotki when i was reeeeeeeal young).

i have a very defined curl pattern but can be rid of it by simply and quickly by brushing it out after the hair has dried and manage to get a floppy afro out of it.

maybe you always had that texture but mom would either brush or comb them out to maintain/style your hair?  

or 

your texture could have changed since you've grown up.

sorry not much help here.


----------



## seraphinelle (Apr 21, 2007)

I think i'm back with the transitioning...

hahah, i don't know what i'm doing!! 

stretching or relaxing, I don't know!!!... I'm 11 weeks post... (siggie says  2months 2 weeks and some days, because of the measurement in months... )


----------



## nataliehairisgrowing (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Ladies!!!!


I'm transitioning !!!!!


----------



## LynnieB (May 3, 2007)

nataliehairisgrowing said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm transitioning !!!!!



CONGRATS on your decision natalie!!!

Remember to be gentle with your transitioning hair and don't be afraid to try new products and styles


----------



## LynnieB (May 3, 2007)

LOL i told myself no more trimming until thIS fall but i couldn't resist another couple inches.

my crown is still holding me up for the real BIG chop - i need about 4 inches til it reaches shoulder length.  my bangs are natural, my nape is about 80%.

i'm now about 3/4's natural - unstretched curly hair reaches my shoulders.  stretched, it's about armpit.  i'd have to straighten it to check.  i trimmed on unstraightened hair so it may be a bit uneven  but when it's curly or in a braid out, no one would notice

i just can NOT wait to get rid of these permed ends!!

not long to go now - YAY!

How are the rest of the Transitioners group doing so far?


----------



## blue_flower (May 3, 2007)

I'm doing okay and I'm keeping my regimen simple. I'm just tired of these layers. Still using shea butter and sweet almond oil.


----------



## Jenaee (May 3, 2007)

Hey Ladies! I am no longer transitioning any more. I BC'd on 4/29/07 after almost a year of transtion. It's a lil longer than I thought it would be, which is good. I'm gonna be wearing braids and weaves until it grows to a length I'm more comfortable with. 

Hang in there ladies!!!


----------



## misskym (May 3, 2007)

This is my first post, but I have observed this forum for a while a I find it be very helpful...

Can someone please clarify this for me???

It has been approximately 4 months since my last relaxer, but if I am starting to understand 'our' hair, it's not abosolutely necessary to get a relaxer is it?  
Are there any instances that that is the best option for someone's hair?

I don't have any future plans to relax so I guess that makes me a transitioner...Everything I did while my hair was relaxed, I can do with it natural right? Im referring to styles...

I'm still trying to understand this concept fully and would appreciate any and all info...


I have 4a/b, possibly a little 3 c...Currently I wear wigs and use the MTG due to thinning at the top of my head fom weave bondin tracks...When I am able to start back wearing my hair I will need to make a decision....


----------



## gradygirl (May 3, 2007)

Jenaee said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies! I am no longer transitioning any more.* I BC'd on 4/29/07* after almost a year of transtion. It's a lil longer than I thought it would be, which is good. I'm gonna be wearing braids and weaves until it grows to a length I'm more comfortable with.
> 
> Hang in there ladies!!!


Congrats on your BC 

I'm 4 months post and I am tired of dealing with the 2 textures but I know I'm not ready to BC so I will be going shopping this weekend for some new half wigs and giving myself and my hair a much needed break.


----------



## baby42 (May 5, 2007)

I AM COVERING MYS WITH BRAIDS FOR NOW UNTIL I GROWS SOME MORE BEFORE I CUT OFF THE PREM OR TRY A WEAVE


----------



## LynnieB (May 5, 2007)

15 months and almost there.................sooooooooooo close.


----------



## DarkAngell (May 8, 2007)

Anybody ever transition while already having short hair?  This is what im doing and is really annoying. i DONT leave my hair loose because the only way for me to do that right now and look presentable is to use heat and im tryin not to.  My hair is just long enough to get it back into a *very* short pony tail BUT....the more natural hair i get...the more shrinkage im getting!! So that little pony tail is actually SHRINKING as my hair is growing! erplexed  i SOOOO wish i could get through this with longer hair because i know it would be alot easier. i have no choice now though. i know itll get easier once i start getting more length.  I think the only positive to this is that i may end up BC'ing when my hair is 4-5 inches (unstretched). Since my hair is already short i dont think it would be so much of a shock.

Any words of wisdom for getting through this with short hair?!

PS.  i dont do weaves and im not fond of braiding(would love to but im not willing to hurt my weak hairline over it)  TIA!


----------



## leleepop (May 8, 2007)

I'll be 8 months post tomorrow. The handling of my hair is bearable, but my hair itself takes alot more to style and I feel its going through a rough patch. I think about relaxing every day. I hate to not look cute and it makes me feel insecure. I dont like to wear braids or weaves, but I may have to go there. I am eight months post and I read that 7 through 9 are the roughest months so hopefully it will get easier. What do you guys think?


----------



## blue_flower (May 8, 2007)

I don't know. Sometimes I wonder if I should throw in the towel or continue to go on. I've had natural hair a few times before and I remember how difficult it was to deal with once it started growing longer. That's what always made me return to relaxers. I've never transitioned without any kind of chops before, so it's not bad. But like you said, sometimes I want to look cute too but at the same time I really love my natural texture.


----------



## leleepop (May 8, 2007)

The thing that is hard for me is I have been relaxed since about 8 and I wore a press or plaited. I dont really know how its gonna look. I know I will continue but its been kinda hard. I wish I knew how its gonna look all natural. I dont have any real support besides the hairboards. Is it just hard at the 8-9 month marks for everybody because its so puffy at the roots and more str8 hair on the ends?


----------



## imstush (May 8, 2007)

2 year mark


----------



## Cheleigh (May 8, 2007)

leleepop said:
			
		

> The thing that is hard for me is I have been relaxed since about 8 and I wore a press or plaited. I dont really know how its gonna look. I know I will continue but its been kinda hard. I wish I knew how its gonna look all natural. I dont have any real support besides the hairboards. Is it just hard at the 8-9 month marks for everybody because its so puffy at the roots and more str8 hair on the ends?



It's hard, IMO, because your are starting to have about 4" of natural hair, and at that point, your natural hair is long enough and strong enough to stand on it's own. Months six to eight were difficult for me, because my natural hair could not really be "hidden" anymore. Months nine to eleven were pretty easy because I'd worked out a routine that worked for me. Month twelve was difficult because the relaxed hair looked horrible compared to the natural hair, and I couldn't pay my hair to look cute in a bun anymore.

I got through the transition comparing my bun to the protective bun that the relaxed folks do. During the summer, I did lots of braidouts and ponytails from flexirods.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 8, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> Do you find your hair texture to be the same as when you were very young?  Ive been getting a relaxer since i was about 7 & now im finally transitioning. My hair is growing out with a defined curl pattern...but when i look at pics from back in the day i had a little fro. ( my mother didnt know wut to do with it so she always tied it up )
> 
> Did anybody ever look at old pictures to try and tell your texture??  Was it accurate?



My mother relaxed my hair when I was in 1st grade. But my texture is different now than it was as a child. I believe it changed when I hit puberty.


----------



## Jenaee (May 8, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> My mother relaxed my hair when I was in 1st grade. But my texture is different now than it was as a child. I believe it changed when I hit puberty.


 
Thats the same thing with me. I never remember my natural hair being curly when I was younger but now I have curl pattern all over. I didn't know hair type could change but I guess it can!


----------



## Ambrosia (May 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies.
I've been transitioning since March 2006.  For the past few months I've been sticking with buns, but my hair is starting to fight me.  Now my plan is to keep my hair in protective styles (cornrows and twists). Wish me luck.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 9, 2007)

In seeing the newgrowth I have now. I think that mine has changed a small bit but when I got home after graduation I am going to ask mama I'm doing a lot of soul searching and really seeing if I want to transition and everything is leaning towards yes. I have no desire at all to even get another relaxer... My problem is just what types of styles am I going to wear my hair in. I love micros but sometimes have a tendency to over-extend and wear them too long and I don't really want to mess with sew in weaves anymore. But truly I am loving my wavy newgrowth


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 10, 2007)

leleepop said:
			
		

> The thing that is hard for me is I have been relaxed since about 8 and I wore a press or plaited. I dont really know how its gonna look. I know I will continue but its been kinda hard. I wish I knew how its gonna look all natural. I dont have any real support besides the hairboards. Is it just hard at the 8-9 month marks for everybody because its so puffy at the roots and more str8 hair on the ends?



_*
Months 6-8 were the roughest months for me, mainly because back then my hair was shedding like a cat, plus my natural hair grew in rough/coarse, it was scab hair, because in less than a monthâ€™s time my natural hair started to grow in much softer, and the shedding minimized. Thereafter, things became easier for me. I think it can get rough (for some) the more your natural hair grows out, the harder it may become. I mainly wear protective/low maintenance styles like: buns, french rolls, braidouts, twistouts, flat twists, bantu knots etc..I'm loving braidouts right now especially, had to change things up a bit, because I wore buns and french rolls for the last 6 months or so, boredom was starting to set in, I didnâ€™t want to do anything drastic, so braidouts saved the day!   When transitioning you can still look cute, no matter what hairs styles you want to wear. I think certain techniques/methods, tools, and products make a HUGE difference when wearing hair styles, no matter if youâ€™re transitioning or otherwise. That's not to say you won't ever have a bad hair day, I've had my fair share.   Along with protective/low maintenance styles, co washing, deep conditioning, natural protein treatments, and a good dose of moisture helps a great deal in my journey to naturalness. The road isn't so bumpy, it's been pretty smooth for a good while actually. It can get bumpy at times, but I think once you pass a certain point, it can get a bit easier (for some) of course.  *_


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 10, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> *Do you find your hair texture to be the same as when you were very young? * Ive been getting a relaxer since i was about 7 & now im finally transitioning. My hair is growing out with a defined curl pattern...but when i look at pics from back in the day i had a little fro. ( my mother didnt know wut to do with it so she always tied it up )
> 
> *Did anybody ever look at old pictures to try and tell your texture??  Was it accurate?*



_
*My mom always kept my hair in braids and twists 90% of the time, so I really didn't have an inclination of what my natural texture really looked like when I was little. But until recently, I looked at a few of my baby pics and a few other pics of when I was younger, and my texture is the same now as it was back then. I actually stared at them for a good while just to make sure.  *_


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 10, 2007)

Valois said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies.
> I've been transitioning since March 2006.  For the past few months I've been sticking with buns, but my hair is starting to fight me.  Now my plan is to keep my hair in protective styles (cornrows and twists). Wish me luck.



_
*Good Luck!  *_


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 10, 2007)

imstush said:
			
		

> 2 year mark



_
*Woooo, congrats!  *_


----------



## leleepop (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the encourangment everyone, I feel alot better . I think I will do a mini chop soon to help. I cant wait to be all natural.


----------



## DarkAngell (May 10, 2007)

melodee said:
			
		

> So I see that there are some transitioners that are not planning to chop. That was my ?
> I am transition curious--I'm 4 months post relaxer.
> I am really pleasantly surprised to see that my new growth is not too hard to handle at this point. It is wavy in most places and when brushed out, doesn't really look much diff than the texlaxed hair. Except for my temples, my hair is very curly/wavy. The temples are the nappiest.
> 
> ...


 
Are nappier temples a normal thing? im 3months post relaxer. most is growing in 3c.  my temples and some of my hair line are 4a. Is there a reaon for this? or is it just the way my hair grows?

Will this change as  my transition goes on?


----------



## Robin41 (May 10, 2007)

I've been transitioning for over a year now and it's been a breeze up until now.  I've gone through scab hair, which wasn't too bad, and then my hair was pretty much under control.  

I just took my hair out of two-strand twists that I wore for 8 weeks and now it's like my hair is a complete stranger to me.  It's really coarse and won't curl, won't coil, won't do anything but frizz.  It's driving me nuts.  And I'm in a climate with zero humidity so it's not the weather, it's just my crazy hair.  And it's funny, the only time I'm able to get really nice curls is if I wear it back in a puff.  When I try to wear it out, like in a shake n go, I wind up looking like a straight up frizzy fool.  

So I'm thinking it's time to get rid of my relaxed ends once and for all and really see what's going on with my natural hair.  I'm thinking that's a big part of my problem, having the relaxed ends.  My hair is not going to curl or coil or do what comes naturally as long as the ends are straight.  I really hate losing the length, but I've got to start somewhere.  I mean, the ends have to go eventually right?

I don't know if any of the long-time transitioners ever hit a point where your relaxed ends absolutely have to go, but I think I've gone as far as I can go with transitioning.  It's time to take the plunge!


----------



## imstush (May 10, 2007)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> _*Woooo, congrats!  *_


 
Y thank you!  You aren't too far behind yourself


----------



## divya (May 10, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> I think i'm back with the transitioning...
> 
> hahah, i don't know what i'm doing!!
> 
> stretching or relaxing, I don't know!!!... I'm 11 weeks post... (siggie says  2months 2 weeks and some days, because of the measurement in months... )



LOL! You're like me! I'm 12 weeks post...back and forth. But I am excited about my new growth.  I just wish it would be long already because i like my hair length right now.


----------



## leleepop (May 11, 2007)

Update: I flatironed my hair this weekkend and its pretty much armpit. I wont be mini chopping.lol I'm only gonna trim 1/2 inch tonight. I'm letting it get to brastrap and then see how I feel.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 11, 2007)

Robin41 said:
			
		

> So I'm thinking it's time to get rid of my relaxed ends once and for all and really see what's going on with my natural hair. * I'm thinking that's a big part of my problem, having the relaxed ends.  My hair is not going to curl or coil or do what comes naturally as long as the ends are straight.*  I really hate losing the length, but I've got to start somewhere.  I mean, the ends have to go eventually right?
> 
> I don't know if any of the long-time transitioners ever hit a point where your relaxed ends absolutely have to go, but I think I've gone as far as I can go with transitioning.  It's time to take the plunge!



You're still transitioning? For some reason I thought you were natural already... But anyway, you're right. My hair behaved so much better once I chopped those ends. I was going to chop the relaxed part and try and leave my texlaxed hair on as well until it grew out some more so I could pull it back if I needed to but it got to the point where I couldn't even tell the difference anymore. It all looked straight and limp next to my natural hair. It all just had to go.


----------



## Robin41 (May 11, 2007)

Yep, I've still got about 1 and a half inches of relaxed ends left on the top of my head.  The rest has been gradually chopped off.  So I'm just gonna suck it up and get rid of the last bit and live with shorter hair for a while. 

And you're right, the relaxed stuff just looks all limp next to the natural hair.  It will wave up (like a Jheri curl) but it won't coil and it just looks crazy.  I'm with you - it's got to go!


----------



## DarkAngell (May 12, 2007)

Are micro braids bad for transitioning hair?  Is the hair not strong enough for this yet?


----------



## DarkAngell (May 13, 2007)

bumping...


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 13, 2007)

I transition with microbraids, however how your hair deals with having microbraids depends a lot on your hair.  I have thick coarse strands that seem to be able to withstand the stress of microbraids.  Wearing microbraids is a great way to cut out manipulation and styling for a few months while you gain more new growth.  The key is to make sure you don't have your hair (especially the edges braided too tightly).  Also make sure that they aren't attaching large amounts of extension hair to a tiny piece of your own hair.  That will make the braid too heavy and it can pop your hair off.  Once your hair is done, be sure to keep your scalp clean and your hair moisturized.  Light oils work well and don't cause a great deal of buildup.  If you get your edges (the first three rows) redone after 6 weeks, you can keep a set of microbraids for about 3 months and they'll look really good.  When you take the braids down, be sure to use your fingers to comb out any shed hair and then give yourself a good long DC treatment.


----------



## DarkAngell (May 13, 2007)

cheetarah1980 said:
			
		

> I transition with microbraids, however how your hair deals with having microbraids depends a lot on your hair. I have thick coarse strands that seem to be able to withstand the stress of microbraids. Wearing microbraids is a great way to cut out manipulation and styling for a few months while you gain more new growth. The key is to make sure you don't have your hair (especially the edges braided too tightly). Also make sure that they aren't attaching large amounts of extension hair to a tiny piece of your own hair. That will make the braid too heavy and it can pop your hair off. Once your hair is done, be sure to keep your scalp clean and your hair moisturized. Light oils work well and don't cause a great deal of buildup. If you get your edges (the first three rows) redone after 6 weeks, you can keep a set of microbraids for about 3 months and they'll look really good. When you take the braids down, be sure to use your fingers to comb out any shed hair and then give yourself a good long DC treatment.


 
Thanks a bunch for the advice! im definately looking for *no* manipulation for a few months and also not having to tie it back all the time as i a firm believer that this is whats destroying any length i retain as i transition. im just worried about my hairline. its definately stronger then it used to be however i have a little part thats only about 2 inches long. The extentions that i was gonna put in is more like a short hair style. I figured this would be much less weight on my hair. Am i right? 

I just dont wanna take out the braids and have half of my hair come out with it.  I got box braids YEARS ago and everything was fine...BUT...my hair was healthier then. that was10 yrs ago.   

Heres a pic:
http://www.braidsinc.com/gallery/microbob.JPG

how much might something like this cost?


----------



## Ebony Majesty (May 14, 2007)

urgh, my hair is so hard to detangle. Sometimes, after washing, I let it airdry, and tie it up in a ponytail and I don't brush it until the next wash (I know, I shouldnt) 

Anyone got any suggestions for a good detangler?


----------



## seraphinelle (May 14, 2007)

currygyal said:
			
		

> LOL! You're like me! I'm 12 weeks post...back and forth. But I am excited about my new growth. I just wish it would be long already because i like my hair length right now.


 
LOL, yeah,
I think I'm sticking around for awhile.  I think my laziness is forcing a transition!!! LOL


----------



## LynnieB (May 14, 2007)

Robin41 said:
			
		

> Yep, I've still got about 1 and a half inches of relaxed ends left on the top of my head.  The rest has been gradually chopped off.  So I'm just gonna suck it up and get rid of the last bit and live with shorter hair for a while.
> *
> And you're right, the relaxed stuff just looks all limp next to the natural hair.  It will wave up (like a Jheri curl) but it won't coil and it just looks crazy.  I'm with you - it's got to go!*


i can so relate to this!  i wasn't even bone straight relaxed and the way the ends look and behave are killing me plus they're reddish when the rest of my hair is dark brown erplexed

cut it off when you're ready Robin.....if you can still deal with them and aren't comfy yet - stick it out until you are.

i love where the ends are natural - no more rubberbands to hold them together - they just curl up onto themselves and stay braided for the most part.  Natural hair is so kewl like that.

my crown needs to catch up with the rest.  i'd say i'm about 75% natural now with the trims and all but i think my husband would really spaz if i went ahead and cut off the rest (but i'm so feelin it).

in fact, i *know* he's noticed the missing 7-9 inches of hair but he hasn't said anything bad about it.............thank God for an understanding husband.  the summer "growing" season has begun so i'm hoping to get a good 3-4 inches by the time it's over.

Starting to get "the look" from other naturals as well as "that other look" from my straight haired sisters "around the way" .

Hang in there everyone!!!


----------



## blue_flower (May 14, 2007)

stilettos said:
			
		

> urgh, my hair is so hard to detangle. Sometimes, after washing, I let it airdry, and tie it up in a ponytail and I don't brush it until the next wash (I know, I shouldnt)
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for a good detangler?



After I wash my hair I put conditoiner in it and comb it out with a pick or wide toothed comb. When my hair is slightly wet I add product and 2-4 plaits and put a scarf on my head. Doing that makes my hair easier to manage the next day once it dries


----------



## imstush (May 14, 2007)

stilettos said:
			
		

> urgh, my hair is so hard to detangle. Sometimes, after washing, I let it airdry, and tie it up in a ponytail and I don't brush it until the next wash (I know, I shouldnt)
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for a good detangler?


 
Have you tried Creme of Nature detangling shampoo/conditioner?

That is the only old school one I could think of.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Blue flower & Imstush for replying 

I havent tried CON shampoo or conditioner before... but I definately will be purchashing it tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 14, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch for the advice! im definately looking for *no* manipulation for a few months and also not having to tie it back all the time as i a firm believer that this is whats destroying any length i retain as i transition. im just worried about my hairline. its definately stronger then it used to be however i have a little part thats only about 2 inches long. The extentions that i was gonna put in is more like a short hair style. I figured this would be much less weight on my hair. Am i right?
> 
> I just dont wanna take out the braids and have half of my hair come out with it.  I got box braids YEARS ago and everything was fine...BUT...my hair was healthier then. that was10 yrs ago.
> 
> ...


That's such a cute hairstyle.  I would ask the braider to make the parts bigger around your hairline so the extensions will be attached to more hair.  Your hair serves as an anchor for the extension so you have to be sure there's enough hair in the braid to support the weave.  If you do decide to get microbraids give yourself a thorough deep condition.  I suggest mixing a protein conditioner (Aphogee, GPB, or something like it) with moisturizing butters and oils.  This will give your hair strength and elasticity going into the braiding session.  Detangle your hair before hand and be sure your hair is well moisturized.  Bring a spray bottle of an H20, conditioner, oil mixture to mist your hair if it starts to get tangled.  Ask that they NOT comb through your hair with the fine tooth comb, only use the end for parting.  That's all I can think of at the moment.  Good luck.


----------



## BklynHeart (May 14, 2007)

I'm transitioning as well! My last touch-up was January 10th.  Right now I'm doing it with the help of braids, which I've had since April 1.  The only thing I hate is that the braids in the front are growing in faster than everyplace else. And I'd rather take the whole thing out, deep condish, then slap back in, instead of re-doing the front for only another 3 weeks. But then again, I really don't feel like getting my hair braided for 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## MissMarie (May 14, 2007)

stilettos said:
			
		

> urgh, my hair is so hard to detangle. Sometimes, after washing, I let it airdry, and tie it up in a ponytail and I don't brush it until the next wash (I know, I shouldnt)
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for a good detangler?


I don't comb or brush my hair between washings either. I've learned its foolhardy to try and comb my hair once its dry. I usually do buns, braidouts, twists, twistouts, only when I maxiglide my hair does it get brushed between wash days.

Other posters already mentioned it, but I use CON detangling conditioner (purple bottle) and let it sit for a few minutes then detangle. On DC days I wait to comb after I've washed and conditioned, letting it sit for 1/2 hour or longer really helps the comb slide through. I always detangle my hair under the shower head, fully wet, and I use the Jilbere shower comb. 
I've recently rediscovered my Denman brush and it works wonders but that might be because my hair is now more natural than relaxed.


----------



## Mook's hair (May 16, 2007)

I've been reading up I'm getting pretty close to making the decision to transition. I won't BC though, I'll have to do it by trimming a little at a time.


----------



## imstush (May 16, 2007)

I am so tired of transitioningerplexed   I am thinking about having my bff help me put in micro braids in my hair (using my own hair) to give me a break.  I could kick myself for relaxing both times (july '03 and may '05)  Never again!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 20, 2007)

_*22 months post checking in!  *_


----------



## tld723 (May 21, 2007)

I am seriously thinking about transitioning.... I am almost 3 months post right now.  Once I hit 3 months I will be in new territory!  That will be the longest I've stretcehed for at least over 20 years  I am not quite sure on the whole hair grading system, but I think I am somewhere in the 3b-c, 4a category.  I have _very_ dry hair, and it is always a struggle to find the right products.  I can't use Keracare, although I like it (allergic reaction) I've done the Aveda thing... little too pricey right now, and after a while may hair just laughs at it  I think I would be better with natural products, but again, they all seem to be very pricey.  Any and all advice and suggestions will be greatly appreciated 
Tami


----------



## tld723 (May 22, 2007)

bump........


----------



## Fanscie (May 23, 2007)

tld723 said:
			
		

> bump........


 
I use Shea Butter as a moisturizer.  It lasts a long time.  I also have been using Coconut oil to seal.  I have started using Castor oil as well, especially when I do my braidouts.  I also had very dry hair.  And this has helped tremendously.


----------



## tld723 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you for replying....   Where do you get the kinky curly?  By the way, I checked out your fotki, I  love your hair


----------



## LynnieB (May 24, 2007)

*I'm done (for the most part).*

I did my best to cut the rest of this junk out of my head this morning.  I know for a fact there'll be some straggling ends here and there and i'll search and destroy until they're gone.

right now, i just threw some fast 2-strands in to air dry.

i'm not sure how bad the trim job i did really is until i start trying to style it.....(oh lawdy, my husband said he wanted to go out to dinner tonight  - not much time for damage control).

i won't take any pics until i straighten out what's left LOL.


----------



## gradygirl (May 24, 2007)

> LynnieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Please hurry and post pics I cant wait to see it.


----------



## LynnieB (May 25, 2007)

okie-dokie.  i'm still noticing scraggly bits and pieces of relaxed hair on some of the ends - most of it's gone though and most of it seems to be on the crown .  

gonna have to make sometime to play with my hair without being rushed ........right now i don't   - later this weekend.

i did some comb coils last night, slept in that ugly blue hair net i have in my fotki somewhere along with a satin scarf ontop of that to set the coils well.

regular poo and condish.  used a tiny amount aubrey organics jojoba and aloe condish on 4 hair sections as a leave-in (doesn't leave a film), combed out the hair and started twisting.  i also used a bit of gel to set them.

i'm glad it's over and now i can start regrowing a fresh head of natural hair!!!

after taking off the scarves this is what i have:


----------



## DarkAngell (May 25, 2007)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> okie-dokie. i'm still noticing scraggly bits and pieces of relaxed hair on some of the ends - most of it's gone though and most of it seems to be on the crown .
> 
> gonna have to make sometime to play with my hair without being rushed ........right now i don't  - later this weekend.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! i love it, it looks so nice!! I would love to try this when transition is over

Congratulations on finishing your transition!


----------



## divya (May 30, 2007)

I'm still going...close to 4 months.  Can't wait till I can say 4 years! 

Washed my hair about an hour ago and i was like "Wait, are those my natural curls?!?" Wow! They looked so cute.  I've always had long hair but if I get to a year and my hair looks like that...i just might *gasp* CHOP!!!


----------



## ChangedByAdmin5 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for offering advice - I'm brand new to LHCF - I am 9 wks. post relaxer - I think I'm 3C/4A (as my stylist says I'm a good candidate to tranisition w/out doing the BC) - this is the thing - I am loving the growth and feel of my hair since not relaxing, I'm a little past shoulder length (w/ the relaxed hair), but I so don't want to cut my hair - I'm trying to grow my length out while transitionin - is this possible? - right now - I go to the salon 1X per week where he uses the blow dryer/flat iron (ceramic) to straighten - in between I rarely comb and do the baggie method/bun w/ moisturizer and seal w/ Keracare (essential oils) - now he wants to trim 1/8th of an inch next week? - do you think this is necessary? Can I grow to my desired length until my natural gets to (APL - BSL) - or is it best to trim out the relaxer :-(


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'M IN SERIOUS NEED FOR HELP HERE!

I am about 2.5 months into transitioning and I guess this would be a little past the time I would be getting a relaxer. The relaxed hair is breaking off something serious I am doing the Transitioning without BC'ing and I am also baggying the whole head at least 4-6 nights per week (with 7-8 block braids). 

Every morning I dred putting on my fall because I know I am going to see at least 75-100 hairs on my counter and night it is about the same. I don't use a comb or brush so that is not the culprit. I moisturize every night, deep condition 1x per week. I just don't know what to do to stop the breakage of my hair?? Stop baggying? Trim more of the relaxer off? Change moisturizers?? Has this ever happened to anyone

On the upside I am loving my new texture!


----------



## DarkAngell (Jun 8, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> I'M IN SERIOUS NEED FOR HELP HERE!
> 
> I am about 2.5 months into transitioning and I guess this would be a little past the time I would be getting a relaxer. The relaxed hair is breaking off something serious I am doing the Transitioning without BC'ing and I am also baggying the whole head at least 4-6 nights per week (with 7-8 block braids).
> 
> ...


 
There was a thread on baggying a while ago. I think one of them said something about how doing it to much to damaged hair may have an adverse effect? I dunno...just my 2 cents. Ill leave that one to the experts.  But what i do know is that although my hair thrives from constant washing....it tends to break and shed VERY much when it stays wet for a long time and im manipulating it. So i know for me contant baggying  & wet manipulation (besides in/right after shower) equals me having hair all over the place.


----------



## DarkAngell (Jun 8, 2007)

O! i almost forgot i had a question lol.   I heard ( maybe from here..) that its good to use more potein treatments on transitioning hair to keep it from breaking where the 2 different textures meet. But how often is more often?  Protein once a week? every other week?


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Jun 8, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> O! i almost forgot i had a question lol. I heard ( maybe from here..) that its good to use more potein treatments on transitioning hair to keep it from breaking where the 2 different textures meet. But how often is more often? Protein once a week? every other week?


 
Thanks for your response from earlier. So maybe I should cut the baggying altogether and just block braid at night. I guess I am off to find a protein treatment at the BSS.


----------



## queendiva79 (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay ladies

I went and got my hair done yesterday and when i set in the chair the woman convined me to do the big chop. It had only been 12 weeks since last relaxer and she said although my hair had good length it was chemically damaged and badly broken and i already knew that. My hair was growing and steady breaking. I am a bit sad but a bit happy! I have very mixed emotions. She told me it will grow back very fast sine it is all natural and healthy and beautiful. She told me my natural hair was beautiful and had a nice soft sheen. I like it but it definately has to grow on me day by day. I will be posting pictures soon. Thanks Ladies


----------



## DarkAngell (Jun 9, 2007)

queendiva79 said:
			
		

> Okay ladies
> 
> I went and got my hair done yesterday and when i set in the chair the woman convined me to do the big chop. It had only been 12 weeks since last relaxer and she said although my hair had good length it was chemically damaged and badly broken and i already knew that. My hair was growing and steady breaking. I am a bit sad but a bit happy! I have very mixed emotions. She told me it will grow back very fast sine it is all natural and healthy and beautiful. She told me my natural hair was beautiful and had a nice soft sheen. I like it but it definately has to grow on me day by day. I will be posting pictures soon. Thanks Ladies


 
Good for you! Cant wait to see!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Jun 9, 2007)

bumping for recent poster...


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Jun 10, 2007)

queendiva79 said:
			
		

> Okay ladies
> 
> I went and got my hair done yesterday and when i set in the chair the woman convined me to do the big chop. It had only been 12 weeks since last relaxer and she said although my hair had good length it was chemically damaged and badly broken and i already knew that. My hair was growing and steady breaking. I am a bit sad but a bit happy! I have very mixed emotions. She told me it will grow back very fast sine it is all natural and healthy and beautiful. She told me my natural hair was beautiful and had a nice soft sheen. I like it but it definately has to grow on me day by day. I will be posting pictures soon. Thanks Ladies


 
I would love to see your hair! I'm about at that point right now and its breaking everyday and just not growing like I would like to see. I am trying to cowash more and looking for a good protein treatment (any suggestions???) but I have no idea what else to do with it? I am thinking about kinky twists in the next few weeks


----------



## divya (Jun 18, 2007)

queendiva79 said:
			
		

> Okay ladies
> 
> I went and got my hair done yesterday and when i set in the chair the woman convined me to do the big chop. It had only been 12 weeks since last relaxer and she said although my hair had good length it was chemically damaged and badly broken and i already knew that. My hair was growing and steady breaking. I am a bit sad but a bit happy! I have very mixed emotions. She told me it will grow back very fast sine it is all natural and healthy and beautiful. She told me my natural hair was beautiful and had a nice soft sheen. I like it but it definately has to grow on me day by day. I will be posting pictures soon. Thanks Ladies



Congrats!!! I'm sure you hair will grow out beautifully. I understand how you feel...going back and forth myself because of the breakage from having 2 different textures.  But look at the natural ladies here for your inspiration!


----------



## leleepop (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello everybody! 9 and a half months checking in and going strong. hhg


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jun 22, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> I would love to see your hair! I'm about at that point right now and its breaking everyday and just not growing like I would like to see. I am trying to cowash more and looking for a good protein treatment (any suggestions???) but I have no idea what else to do with it? I am thinking about kinky twists in the next few weeks


 
I really like the Generic Joico K-Pak from Sally's.  Works great for me, and it's 1/2 the price of the regular K-Pak.


----------



## divya (Jun 28, 2007)

My hair has finally stopped shedding during my transition...it was all about my regime! 

My mother told me I was putting too many products in my hair and it was too greasy/oily.  I came home for a weekend and she did just what she always did when I was young.  After washing, she just sprayed some CareFree Curl Moisturizer and put a little DAX grease and braided it  My hair hardly broke and the next morning my hair was SO SOFT.  So I have continued to use those two products all week, and a little gel for my sides. In one week, my breakage has gone from plenty to normal/hardly any. 

So easy! Sometimes less is best!


----------



## Irie1 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm being lazy as I don't have the time this morning to read through the whole thread, so please enlighten me on the basic transitioning steps. From what i've gathered from bouncing around the board is that the transitioning process entails, not perming the hair (of course) and then at some point doing a big chop to remove all of the relaxed hair? Is that right? What is the best point to do the big chop? Is a big chop necessary? I'm thinking that when i do get length, I'll hate to see it go.  Sorry to be so dense, but i'm still new so i'm trying to grasp a lot of stuff quickly.


----------



## SEMO (Jun 30, 2007)

Lala825 said:
			
		

> I'm being lazy as I don't have the time this morning to read through the whole thread, so please enlighten me on the basic transitioning steps. From what i've gathered from bouncing around the board is that the transitioning process entails, not perming the hair (of course) and then at some point doing a big chop to remove all of the relaxed hair? Is that right? What is the best point to do the big chop? Is a big chop necessary? I'm thinking that when i do get length, I'll hate to see it go.  Sorry to be so dense, but i'm still new so i'm trying to grasp a lot of stuff quickly.



I can understand not wanting to read the whole thread now, it is *mega *long.  There are numerous ways to transition.  Some people do the big chop only a few weeks after stopping relaxing and rock a TWA (teeny weeny afro) for a while.  Some, like myself, transitioned in stages cutting some of the relaxed hair off at different times.  And others transition for many months and cut their relaxed ends off all at once.

So if you want to go natural how you do it is up to you.  Also, you should spend some time browsing this thread when you get a chance.  It was very helpful for me when I transitioned.  

ETA: Good luck reaching your hair goals whether relaxed or natural.


----------



## Irie1 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Semora. There's so much to read and i'm bouncing around so many of the threads, I was looking for a quick fix.     After posting my question, I started reading through the thread (i'm not the most patient person, but i'm trying to grow in that area too!) and am seriously thinking that i'll do the progressive chop instead of the big chop.  

I realize I have much work to do, but i'm up for the challenge.


----------



## LynnieB (Jun 30, 2007)

Just a little thought for transitioners..........


don't sleep on cheap and by that i mean things like castor oil and glycerin are GREAT things that don't cost an arm and a leg and they do work. 

glycerin you find in products (as already mentioned) like stay soft fro, wave nouveau and world of curls, etc. sprays but you can also make your own just as easily and add other things to it that benefit your particular hair and scalp issues.  some folks don't like the smell of some of these products or they find the product mix isn't compatible for their hair so making your own is a way of getting the benefit of the main ingredient and customizing it for you.

just take a spray bottle (sally's has 'em or you can recycle one from other products) and become your own mixtresses.

i use an old elasta qp h2 bottle - it's 8 oz and has a fine mist.  in it i use a about 2 teaspoons of pure glycerin, bout a tablespoon of cheapo conditioner - right now i'm liking vo5 tea therapy and several drops of essential oils; peppermint, rosemary, tea tree, lavender and ylang-ylang.   when making your mix, be sure you use some teatree and rosemary in your mix to keep it clean.

a good ratio is 4 parts water to one part any combination of products.  adjust the amounts of the ingredients to suit your hair, the weather, whatever!

if your hair likes oil, add a few drops of an oil in there too!  

shake well and spritz before going to bed/in the morning, use to dampen your braids or twists, and as a scalp spray to sooth an itchy scalp.

you don't have to spend alot of money to transition - bad enough there are some things you have to spend those extra bucks on or you have a product you don't mind paying $$ for - this need not be one of 'em. 

good luck guys............enjoy learning your hair and have fun with it!


----------



## DarkAngell (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you LynnieB! I think ive been slackin in this department. i am beyond clueless. How did you find out about all these ingredients? I think im still havin trouble finding out what my hair "loves" and "hates". Of course im not that far yet in my transition.

You're hair looks fantastic! Remind me...how long was you transition?


----------



## LynnieB (Jun 30, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> Thank you LynnieB! I think ive been slackin in this department. i am beyond clueless. How did you find out about all these ingredients? I think im still havin trouble finding out what my hair "loves" and "hates". Of course im not that far yet in my transition.
> 
> You're hair looks fantastic! Remind me...how long was you transition?



hey girl, thanks.  i'm still in learning mode myself but am having so much fun that i don't realize i'm actually learning something LOL.

i transitioned for 15 months with about 6-9 inches of hair depending on where you measure.  glad i waited to cut but i really do miss my length and being able to pony up right quick .  BUT, i don't miss the detangling sessions at all lol.

i learned this stuff when i first noticed i was losing my hair.  i searched all sorts of hairloss boards for anything i could before i finally went to a derm then went to healthfood store and stocked up.  only used them a couple times though -i was just too scared to put anything else on my head that might make the hair fall out even more (paranoia).  

anyway, i already had a stash of rosemary, peppermint, lavender, tea tree, ylang-ylang from those days it wasn't until hangin around NP (i've read a few of patient1's posts too) and picking up on the various mixes the ladies were making that i said, hmmmmmm..........why not get some use out of them.

i've tried the s-curl sprays and stuff and i don't like them, some due to smell, others because i didn't like the consistency.  gave them to my son (he's a 360 waver) to use.

there's been alot of ladies using glycerin and castor oil.  i tried to castor oil while transitioning but never went back to it, i think i used to much and it coated my hair something fierce and it felt so sticky (i prolly used too much, yep)........anyway, the glycerin really made alot of sense since it's the main ingredient in so many different moisturizing hair products.

glycerin helps keep the moisture in your hair and gives it a nice sheen.   all you  have to do is adjust the amount of glycerin to your water and watch how your hair responds, lessen or add as needed.

the eo's make your scalp feel sooo good especially the peppermint!  you can use different eo's to make your spray smell wonderful!  

girl you gotta prowl and search here and especially over on NP.......you'll learn so much!! 

don't be afraid to try different things until you find what works for you.  when you do, stick with it best you can.  Be sure to "water" your new growth every day if you can .

Yall are doing great!!


----------



## Ms Red (Jun 30, 2007)

As of today my 27 month transition is OVER!  

I went to a stylist today and has her flat iron my hair, which was the first time I'd used heat in 2 years! I also asked her to "trim" my hair because I had been doing some self trimming ( ) for my whole transition and badly needed one.

When she was done she yelled out "You're natural sweetie!"       <-- thats how I felt. Scared and overjoyed at the same time 

She cut about 1 inch all over. I'm happy with it. My longest layer is 2 inches from APL. My shortest layers are chin length and everything else falls in between. My goal is to get to full, even APL by the end of the year (6 months). Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 30, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> As of today my 27 month transition is OVER!
> 
> I went to a stylist today and has her flat iron my hair, which was the first time I'd used heat in 2 years! I also asked her to "trim" my hair because I had been doing some self trimming ( ) for my whole transition and badly needed one.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!  I've been relaxer free about 27 months too, and I'm the same length as you are!  Have fun with your new hair!


----------



## Ms Red (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you [email protected]@


----------



## chocolate01 (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats Cupcake!


----------



## divya (Jul 2, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> As of today my 27 month transition is OVER!
> 
> I went to a stylist today and has her flat iron my hair, which was the first time I'd used heat in 2 years! I also asked her to "trim" my hair because I had been doing some self trimming ( ) for my whole transition and badly needed one.
> 
> ...



Congrats...and we want pics! I bet your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Jul 2, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> As of today my 27 month transition is OVER!
> 
> I went to a stylist today and has her flat iron my hair, which was the first time I'd used heat in 2 years! I also asked her to "trim" my hair because I had been doing some self trimming ( ) for my whole transition and badly needed one.
> 
> ...


 

    Awesome! Lots of hair blessings girl, way to go!


----------



## leleepop (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats Cupcake!


----------



## aloof one (Jul 2, 2007)

Has anyone 10 or 11 weeks post successfully wet wrapped their hair? JW, cause I just tried and am wondering if what I got is typical or if I did it the wrong way. Are there any tips or should I give this up? I have almost 3 inches of NG (I thought it was 2 but Im guessing I had some sort of a strange growth spurt) on the top of my head that tried to go straight but ended up just getting a looser curl/wave. Is there something I can use? Should I stick to flat ironing? Find another style? I have no idea, I was looking forward to wrapping since I have a hooded dryer now and I *JUST *finally learned how to wrap (at least I think I did?)...


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 4, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> As of today my 27 month transition is OVER!



WHOA cupcake - CONGRATS on the final snip!!

Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## blue_flower (Jul 4, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> As of today my 27 month transition is OVER!
> 
> I went to a stylist today and has her flat iron my hair, which was the first time I'd used heat in 2 years! I also asked her to "trim" my hair because I had been doing some self trimming ( ) for my whole transition and badly needed one.
> 
> ...



Oh cupcake! That's great! I hope I can transition for as long as you have!


----------



## divya (Jul 4, 2007)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> WHOA cupcake - CONGRATS on the final snip!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics!!



I am loving your hair btw!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 4, 2007)

I am thinking of doing my big chop early!! Maybe at nine months instead of 12. I guess I'll see in October.  
But congrats cupcake I don't think I can go a year let alone 27 months!!!!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jul 9, 2007)

balisi said:
			
		

> Just want to point out that you might want to reconsider the use of John Frieda's serum, or any serum that is silicone based. They make your hair feel good at first, but the silicone builds up on the hair, preventing any moisture from getting through. Removal usually requires harsh shampoos which in turn dry out your hair even more.


 
The 1st time I transitioned (April '03-April '04) I used the HELL out of John Frieda's serum. For months I used it on co-washed hair, my little wash n gos/puffs were so curly, pretty and shiny...but after a few months of doing this...I too noticed that my hair became dry, gummy, and was a H.A.M. I didn't know anything about build-up, clarifying, or the like...so i relaxed my hair out of frustration..I know better now..


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, Checkin in at 29 weeks post relaxer. I originally was only stretching my relaxers, but then I found out I was pregnant and decided to not relax my hair until after the babies were born. But THEN I decided that I would not relax my hair as long as I was breastfeeding them, and since I plan to do that for a year. SO basically, I will not relax (If I ever decide to after having natural hair for all that time) until December 2008. I figure that by then, I should have a good amount of hair by then. I once transitioned for two years and had just below bra-strap length hair before I relaxed it and the lady chopped it up to shoulder length (grr). I know that with my LHCF knowledge that whether I relax or not after these two years, my hair will be in much better condition.

I have 4.5 inches of new growth. I had APL length hair, but I've been trimming it every month or so, and by my next trim it's back at APL. Just a couple of days ago though, I got trim happy and cut it to neck length (gasp)
My problem is that I am not consitent with dc, pre-poo, or daily moisturizing. I just am unsure of what products to use, even armed with all this LHCF information..it's just so many options out there. I wear a phony pony, and that's it right now. In my snip-snip frenzy, I did at least remember to leave enough for a ponytail, thank goodness...

I used CON green to shampoo, aussie moist to condition, and will sometimes use EVOO as a pre-poo. My leave ins are sunsilk pink and herbal essence break's over, along with a product with castor oil. I don't have a regimen, don't know my hair type or texture.


----------



## imstush (Jul 9, 2007)

InNeedofHairapy said:
			
		

> The 1st time I transitioned (April '03-April '04) I used the HELL out of John Frieda's serum. For months I used it on co-washed hair, my little wash n gos/puffs were so curly, pretty and shiny...but after a few months of doing this...I too noticed that my hair became dry, gummy, and was a H.A.M. I didn't know anything about build-up, clarifying, or the like...so i relaxed my hair out of frustration..I know better now..


 
Ditto!  Man I didn't even know of any other product besided John Frieda frizz eaze serum


----------



## Amber_moon (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok I KNOW I sound like a newbie here but what exactly are "bantu knots" and "Braid outs"?


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 10, 2007)

So, here i am.  I've decided to transition to natural again.
I transitioned in '05 for about 4 months and then just chopped it all off.  
This time I plan on transitioning for at least a year, preferrably a year and a half.

My last texlax was in late march, so it's been 4 months so far.  Since it's summer I've been wearing my hair wash n go all curly.  When it gets cold I guess I'll be dealing w/ the two textures by wearing braidouts and straightening.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 10, 2007)

Whimsy said:
			
		

> So, here i am.  I've decided to transition to natural again.
> I transitioned in '05 for about 4 months and then just chopped it all off.
> This time I plan on transitioning for at least a year, preferrably a year and a half.
> 
> My last texlax was in late march, so it's been 4 months so far.  Since it's summer I've been wearing my hair wash n go all curly.  When it gets cold I guess I'll be dealing w/ the two textures by wearing braidouts and straightening.



Whimsy, how come you want to transition again?


----------



## adf23 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so now I am 3 months in and feeling the tangles- doesnt matter, I can do this!  I won't think about bcing/ tempted to relax (although I wont) til at least 6 months.  It's all good


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 11, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Whimsy, how come you want to transition again?


 
*Well, I enjoyed my natural texture and the fact that I wasn't chemically abusing my hair* (yes there are ways to make it less harmful, but let's be real, we're burning the life out of our hair with toxic chemicals - lord knows i'm not one to get all natural-hair-high-and-mighty, but it is what it is no matter how hard we try to keep it as healthy as possible) *and I'd like to return to it.* 

*That said.......i'll prolly texlax again in a few yaers.... yall know I get bored.*


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 11, 2007)

Definitely understand.  I get bored which is why I sometimes go back and forth.



			
				Whimsy said:
			
		

> *Well, I enjoyed my natural texture and the fact that I wasn't chemically abusing my hair* (yes there are ways to make it less harmful, but let's be real, we're burning the life out of our hair with toxic chemicals - lord knows i'm not one to get all natural-hair-high-and-mighty, but it is what it is no matter how hard we try to keep it as healthy as possible) *and I'd like to return to it.*
> 
> *That said.......i'll prolly texlax again in a few yaers.... yall know I get bored.*


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 11, 2007)

^yeah... at least we're free to do so.  it's only hair!


----------



## DarkAngell (Jul 11, 2007)

can anyone tell me a conditioner that gives alot of slip especially for us transitioner? ..i now theres been thread on this before but i cant find em so feel free to put a link if u know of one.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 11, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me a conditioner that gives alot of slip especially for us transitioner? ..i now theres been thread on this before but i cant find em so feel free to put a link if u know of one.


 
I'm not transistioning but I do stretch for long periods of time and Silicon Mix is amazing!


----------



## DarkAngell (Jul 11, 2007)

MizAvalon said:
			
		

> I'm not transistioning but I do stretch for long periods of time and Silicon Mix is amazing!


 
hmm. ok! is that a brand name? ..or...is that actually just a silicon mix ( dont laugh at me lol)


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 11, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> hmm. ok! is that a brand name? ..or...is that actually just a silicon mix ( dont laugh at me lol)


 
It's a dominican conditioner that I learned about through this board. After reading so many raves, I decided to give it a try and I am so glad I did! This will remain in my permanent rotation. 

Here's a thread about it.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=110426&highlight=silicon+mix


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 11, 2007)

Elucence MBC



			
				LilMorenita said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me a conditioner that gives alot of slip especially for us transitioner? ..i now theres been thread on this before but i cant find em so feel free to put a link if u know of one.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 11, 2007)

MizAvalon said:
			
		

> I'm not transistioning but I do stretch for long periods of time and Silicon Mix is amazing!



I hear good things about this... i'm going to have to give it a try


----------



## aloof one (Jul 12, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me a conditioner that gives alot of slip especially for us transitioner? ..i now theres been thread on this before but i cant find em so feel free to put a link if u know of one.


 
I just started using Garnier Fructis Length & Strength Conditioner and Leave-In again and it works. I comb my hair back in the shower with the conditioner then squeeze dry before adding the leave-in, and I have only seen a few strands of broken off hair. I also use the Sleek N Shin Smoothing Milk because it makes combing my hair easier when I style as well.

I like this because I'm cheap, and beacuse it works pretty well for some 3-4 dollar products.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jul 13, 2007)

I took my scarf off this morning, slapped my phony curly pony on and was soooo proud of the waves. The more waves I see, the more I know my hair is growing. It goes back about 4-5 inches. With the pony on, I can't even SEE straight hair. I love it. This makes transitioning sweet.

Also, with my frequent cutting sprees, I've discovered that my bangs are 100% natural now. I'll have to remember not to do any mini-chops in that area now. 

Now if I could just step my deep conditioning game up.....lol. I'm loving this experience though. I just wish I could find a wig I love to add some variety to my look. I'm probably going to peruse the fotkis (londondiva) to try and get motivated to try my hand at kinky twists


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey guys

I'm transitioning...it's been 5 and a half months now... so it's fully half textured and half natural. It's hard to put my hair in a bun or a ponytail because I had to chop 1/2 an inch earlier this month all over due to splitting ends.

My regimen:

Coconut milk and lime juice (1-3x a week)

Almost daily wash with Aveda DR (it's gone now)
MC - body shop honey moisturizing con.
DC - African Pride Hair Mayonaisse

Gel -- Smooth N Shine

I air dry my hair and pull it into a bun or pony.

Any suggestions?
My crown is on the 4b side and I need to keep things flat and sceure while it dries or I have a hump on my head...lol.


----------



## aloof one (Jul 29, 2007)

Yey I'm more than 3 months post! I never thought I would make it this far!!!

Anyway, I had a question, because I have been using just about everything and buying anything and nothing has worked.

Does anyone know a good pomade or gel that will keep my hair laying down when I put it in a pony? My hair looks thick like Im wearing a helmet no matter what I do, even when I sleep on it with gel or wear a scar really tight. I have heard of some kind of_ burnt sugar_ stuff (but I forgot the name) but I want something that I can puck up* at a store* as opposed to ordering online (I cant afford all these shipping prices on my college budget..)


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 29, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Yey I'm more than 3 months post! I never thought I would make it this far!!!
> 
> Anyway, I had a question, because I have been using just about everything and buying anything and nothing has worked.
> 
> Does anyone know a good pomade or gel that will keep my hair laying down when I put it in a pony? My hair looks thick like Im wearing a helmet no matter what I do, even when I sleep on it with gel or wear a scar really tight. I have heard of some kind of_ burnt sugar_ stuff (but I forgot the name) but I want something that I can puck up* at a store* as opposed to ordering online (I cant afford all these shipping prices on my college budget..)


 

same here...

I use Smooth N Shine Extra conditioning gel. Either that or Let's Jam gel.... IT also helps to tie your hair down when it's wet. In addition, I use Cantu Shea butter No Drip Oil... and Some kind of conditioner.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm in need of support today ladies.  I am having SERIOUS tangle issues.  I washed yesterday and had the toughest time detangling and I shed SO much hair.  I'm going to twist my hair up this week so I don't have to mess with it, but I am already fearing next week when I take them down and have to wash again.

PLUS, I noticed some breakage at the demarcation line and it's freaking me out.erplexed


----------



## Nuelle (Jul 29, 2007)

Whimsy said:


> I'm in need of support today ladies.  I am having SERIOUS tangle issues.  I washed yesterday and had the toughest time detangling and I shed SO much hair.  I'm going to twist my hair up this week so I don't have to mess with it, but I am already fearing next week when I take them down and have to wash again.
> 
> PLUS, I noticed some breakage at the demarcation line and it's freaking me out.erplexed



Hey Whimsy! I started transitioning around the same time you did and so far I haven't had much problem detangling. Here's what works for me. I pre-pooed with castor/jojoba oils the night before, woke up this morning and washed with Aveda DR poo. I separate my hair down the middle, making 2 sections, and wash that way to avoid tangles. Then I conditioned with AO Honeysuckle conditioner. Because the cond is so thick, I separate the 2 sections into smaller sections to make sure every part is covered. I rinsed, then while still in the shower, I ran the Qhemet detangler through my hair, combed my hair under the water, then ran my fingers through it to make sure there is no more tangles, and voila! I lose minimal hair that way. 

What's your washing routine like? In my case, I guess pre-pooing with oil makes the biggest difference. It leaves my hair soft and supple for the next day. HTH. Good luck, chica!


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2007)

Nuelle said:


> Hey Whimsy! I started transitioning around the same time you did and so far I haven't had much problem detangling. Here's what works for me. I pre-pooed with castor/jojoba oils the night before, woke up this morning and washed with Aveda DR poo. I separate my hair down the middle, making 2 sections, and wash that way to avoid tangles. Then I conditioned with AO Honeysuckle conditioner. Because the cond is so thick, I separate the 2 sections into smaller sections to make sure every part is covered. I rinsed, then while still in the shower, I ran the Qhemet detangler through my hair, combed my hair under the water, then ran my fingers through it to make sure there is no more tangles, and voila! I lose minimal hair that way.
> 
> What's your washing routine like? In my case, I guess pre-pooing with oil makes the biggest difference. It leaves my hair soft and supple for the next day. HTH. Good luck, chica!



I'm going to try an oil pre-poo next week, also i'm going to purchase a detangler.  I don't really have a washing routine.  I sometimes saturate my dry hair w/ conditioner for a while, then use it for a cowash in the shower.
This time my hair was feeling so greasy that I just did a shampoo followed by one conditioner.  but it was a detangling conditioner, and it didn't really work well.  I separate into two sections too.  But I think I'm probably not gentle enough w/ my hair....


----------



## Nuelle (Jul 29, 2007)

Whimsy said:


> I'm going to try an oil pre-poo next week, also i'm going to purchase a detangler.  I don't really have a washing routine.  I sometimes saturate my dry hair w/ conditioner for a while, then use it for a cowash in the shower.
> This time my hair was feeling so greasy that I just did a shampoo followed by one conditioner.  but it was a detangling conditioner, and it didn't really work well.  I separate into two sections too.  But I think I'm probably not gentle enough w/ my hair....



Try it and see if it works for you...IMO the Qhemet detangler does a great job. I actually wanted to try the coconut milk/lemon juice, but realized at the last minute that the coconut milk cans I had had already expired. Then I remembered that the detangler had virgin coconut cream as its base. That might be a reason why it works so well.
But I still lost too much hair while I was getting my hair braided. erplexed Airdrying doesn't really work for me. I need more styling options...


----------



## homegirljiggy (Jul 31, 2007)

after being relaxed for 3 years, I have started my transition back to natural. I am a little over a month into it, so no problems here yet. I was gonna big chop, but my sister talked me out of it, and said that all I needed was a hotcomb and grease when I wanted to straighten my newgrowth. so I plan  to alternate like this 

Week 1-2 cornrows, take down on friday, wear a braidout for parties, wash/deep condition on Sunday, airdry/or blowdry, rebraid for another week, spraying African Royale braid spray/infusium/glycerine (when newgrowth comes), keep these in for another week

Week 3 hot oil treatment/wash/deep condition airdry, hotcomb(electric)/flatiron with vitapointe, wear this style for a week

Week 4- Braids again


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm Transitioning w/o the big chop. I'm about a month in, not much progress, but I'm excited to see my natural hair. I'm done with the relaxers, no more spending $5 every 8 weeks.


----------



## DarkAngell (Aug 4, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> I'm Transitioning w/o the big chop. I'm about a month in, not much progress, but I'm excited to see my natural hair. I'm done with the relaxers, no more spending $5 every 8 weeks.


 

yay!! welcome to the club girly!  I know how u feel about feeling your natural hair!  the other day i almost got into a car accident while playin around with my new growth .  Im almost 6 months in.  Ill probably do a BC @ 12-15 months. depending on how much growth ive had by then.


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 4, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> yay!! welcome to the club girly! I know how u feel about feeling your natural hair! the other day *i almost got into a car accident while playin around with my new growth* . Im almost 6 months in. Ill probably do a BC @ 12-15 months. depending on how much growth ive had by then.


 
Girl you are too much!  What is your hair type?


----------



## DarkAngell (Aug 4, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> Girl you are too much!  What is your hair type?


 
Maaaaan listen. i have no clue lol.  I wanna say 3c/4a...but since it got longer in the last month im now seeing some 3b in there too. It weird.  I have spirals; big and small lol

& you??


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 4, 2007)

I have no idea but it feels like pubes.  

Just kidding, but i would say waves and curls, but we will have to see.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 4, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> I have no idea but it feels like pubes.
> 
> Just kidding, but i would say waves and curls, but we will have to see.



buaaahhahahhahahaha!!
man the sad part is thats what my kitchen felt like at one point


----------



## adf23 (Aug 4, 2007)

Soooo I amm still transitioning (4 months and counting), but I had to do a semi chop- my big roots were making the rest of my hair look thinner, plus I was shedding like crazy.  I am not sure why cutting my hair would reduce the shedding at the root (??). Anyhow,  I now have a chin length bob that I really like.  I am not going shorter than I am right now- I'll just keep it around this length until my transition is over.  

I have about 2 inches of NG and the rest is texlaxed so it's pretty easy to do a wash n go if I feel like it since none of my hair is straight.

BTW- I agree with pre-pooing- it helps SOOO much with detangling.  However I don't use oil I use any cheapie conditioner.  I separate my hair as if applying a relaxer, and drown my roots with the conditioner, then let it sit for about 30 min.  It really helps so much.  Whoever came up with the idea-  thank you!  Detangling is now a breeze.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am throwing in the towel. I am going to texturize my hair. If i dont like that i'll go back to relaxers. Even though i am almost 100% natural, i only have a tiny amount of relaxed hair left. I still wear my hair straight most of the time. I just blow dry it straight. Yesterday i blow dried it and curled it and with me sweating and all the humidity i ended up with a big old puff. I just dont know what to do. I want to be able to wear my hair straight without having to worry about it puffing up on me. It been almost 2 years without a relaxer. A part of me feels like i am giving up. But i never intended on wearing my hair out and natural though.


----------



## DarkAngell (Aug 6, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> I have no idea but it feels like pubes.
> 
> Just kidding, but i would say waves and curls, but we will have to see.


 

  you're crazy!


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 9, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> you're crazy!


 
Yep, I know.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey ladies Im transitioning and joining the club... now off to read the whole thread!! well not all at once


----------



## prettypuff1 (Aug 16, 2007)

ladies who are transitioning w/o a bc, how are you wearing your hair. i was rollersetting but i combed out two BIG CLUMPS of hair. and i would like to keep some length but i dont know that i can wear my hair out.....


----------



## candiel (Aug 16, 2007)

prettypuff1 said:


> ladies who are transitioning w/o a bc, how are you wearing your hair. i was rollersetting but i combed out two BIG CLUMPS of hair. and i would like to keep some length but i dont know that i can wear my hair out.....



I'm doing a lot of twistouts, braidouts and airdried ponytails.  I don't ever rollerset anymore. I also get blowouts sometimes.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ladies I am about to give up.. please stop me! It is so f-en HOT in Houston and no matter WHAT STYLE I try my new growth blows up on me even if I striaghten and apply Aveda Antihumectant and a ton of oils to it. My hair is not getting any longer and I havent noticed an increase in thickness either since joining. I have no idea what to do. How often to prepoo, co wash, deep con??? My protective styles are not causing my hair to grow and in fact I am sheeding like a damm dog I just want healthy thick APL for right now... I feel like giving up the fight....


----------



## LoveLiLi (Aug 20, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:


> Ladies I am about to give up.. please stop me! It is so f-en HOT in Houston and no matter WHAT STYLE I try my new growth blows up on me even if I striaghten and apply Aveda Antihumectant and a ton of oils to it. My hair is not getting any longer and I havent noticed an increase in thickness either since joining. I have no idea what to do. How often to prepoo, co wash, deep con??? My protective styles are not causing my hair to grow and in fact I am sheeding like a damm dog I just want healthy thick APL for right now... I feel like giving up the fight....


 
Girl, I was completely natural for a few years while living in Houston and I understand your frustration. I would wash and straighten my hair w/ a hot comb every three to four days. I know it sounds disastrous but my hair actually grew out to bra strap, lol. 

If you're feeling frustrated you could try a style that would allow you to leave your hair alone for awhile. I'm getting micros in a couple of months just for a change. You may also want to look into treatments if the shedding is too much of a problem. A-lot of ladies like Alter Ego Cren and Alter Ego Garlic treatment. But I had to accept that my hair is going to shed more than I'm used to now that I'm transitioning.


----------



## aramaticart (Aug 20, 2007)

Congratulations to ALL you ladies- those who made the transition, BCed or are just doing what you gotta do to be natural!  I have read every page (well I skimmed the last few bc I got so anxious to post!) of this thread and I have decided to make a long transition to natural!  I stretched my last relaxer to 12 wks, and I was LOVING my NG (even though I still dont know what "type" it is- kinda zigzaggy, kinda wavy ). I almost decided to keep stretching, but I didn't know how to really take care of the NG. Too bad I didn't know then what I know now or else I would have said NO to the relaxer! Oh well, better late than never! 

I'm already pretty good with doing curly rollersets-- I'm still trying to get the hang of doing a rollerset that I can wear fairly straight. I'm also trying to work on my braidouts and twist outs. I did some flat twists the other day and I took them out and got some good results! I don't know how to get the twists to be tight though...

I figure if I practice these styles now, it might be a littttttle bit easier to do once I have a ton of NG (I can save all my stress for battling the 2 textures instead of worrying about how to twist my hair!). 

Whew! That was kinda long but I've been reading for days and I couldnt wait to post! I'm not telling a lot of people about my plan (just my SO and a close friend) bc people tell me I dont have the discipline to go natural. Well what do they know?! I'm just happy that I'll have the support of everyone here!


----------



## lisajames96 (Aug 22, 2007)

checking in/checking out(of this thread I mean). Thanks for all the great tips. I'm at 20 months now. most of my relaxed hair broke off or I clipped it bit by bit. So I am fully natural now. Hope to be on the boards more. Happy transitioning ladies.


----------



## Jazzy413 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey ladies...Attempting to make the transition to natural, but without the BC. I am currently about 18 weeks post relaxer, have 2A(I think anyway..) shoulder length hair.  I dont have any staples right now as I have just been trying to read up on things in the forum to see where I should even begin!!  Theres so much and Id like to try everything at once..lol!!  But Im a balla on a budget so I will pace myself before I become a full fledged PJ.  Im attempting to read this thread for any tips or pointers I need to be aware of, and just for support as well.  Hope I can make it!!​


----------



## PanamasOwn (Aug 26, 2007)

so i have been transitioning for 2 months now...so far so good...i have updated some photos in my fotki, let me know what you guys think thus far...


----------



## aloof one (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone else notice the longer they go the easier it gets? Here I am 4 months and one week post!!! My hair is easier to detangle (almost as if I had a relaxer) when wet, and even though I CANNOT comb anywhere near my roots when its dry, its really a lot easier than I thought.

*I just wanted to know if anyone had found  a product that made your hair stay straighter for longer after you flat iron?* I have tried everything I owned to prevent my roots from reverting, but I always end up with some waves creeping back in after a day or so. I can comb them still and they aren't hard or anything, I just don't like the way my whole head expands at the roots while my relaxed ends shrink up and in.


----------



## Mook's hair (Sep 5, 2007)

OK. I hit 20 weeks yesterday. WOW! The new growth is going wild and without any growth aid products.

I started taking out my braids last night. I did most of the back and just twisted it up for work today.

I don't know what to expect or really what my plan is for Sept & Oct.
probably a lot of Deep conditioning. 

I need some support.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Sep 5, 2007)

I am 37 weeks post relaxer..I haven't done a mini chop in awhile, and I'm about due for one 

On the one hand, I'm not shedding or breaking (pregnancy plus, I guess) BUT my hair is pretty dry...I was on top of the moisture game for awhile, doing frequent dc treatments....but I've also been wearing my hair curly and find that it's harder to moisturize when it's curly or in coils...


----------



## Alpha Female (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm 10 weeks into my first stretch while transitioning to natural.  I keep telling myself that this is better for my hair in the long run, but I'm sick of this 'dry, crunchy' new growth!  Does anyone know of a daily moisturizer or leave-in that makes new growth soft and silky?


----------



## BklynHeart (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I took out my braids over the weekend. I can tell my hair is longer because after I washed and conditioned it and put it in braids they reached my shoulders and I haven't relaxed since January.  But I had ALOT of hair come out, which is natural since I had them in braids for 2 months. But I hope I don't have that much hair come out next wash.

For transitioners that are 4B-Z grin, how did you transition with the 2 extreme textures? Did you use heat?


----------



## aramaticart (Sep 5, 2007)

> OK. I hit 20 weeks yesterday. WOW!


YAY *Mook*! Keep it up! I can't wait to get to 20 weeks! 




> so i have been transitioning for 2 months now...so far so good...i have updated some photos in my fotki, let me know what you guys think thus far...


*Panama*... your bantu curls are SO cute! I'm PMing you with a question...



> On the one hand, I'm not shedding or breaking (pregnancy plus, I guess) BUT my hair is pretty dry...I was on top of the moisture game for awhile, doing frequent dc treatments....but I've also been wearing my hair curly and find that it's harder to moisturize when it's curly or in coils...


*InNeedOf*... is your siggy pic your natural hair or is that some kind of set? Either way it looks so pretty!


----------



## aramaticart (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a question...how exactly do you moisturize your new growth?! 

Every night I've been parting my hair and moisturizing the new growth/demarcation line with ORS olive oil cream. It feels like im not getting all of the roots and I've become obsessed with making sure alllll my little crinklies get some moisture! So I part and part and part and part. I'm just wondering, is there an easier way to moisturize?? It feels like I'm taking the long way or making it harder than it needs to be.  

Also, for you ladies who use a liquid type of moisturizer, does it make the rest of your hair wet?


----------



## divya (Sep 12, 2007)

aramaticart said:


> I have a question...how exactly do you moisturize your new growth?!
> 
> Every night I've been parting my hair and moisturizing the new growth/demarcation line with ORS olive oil cream. It feels like im not getting all of the roots and I've become obsessed with making sure alllll my little crinklies get some moisture! So I part and part and part and part. I'm just wondering, is there an easier way to moisturize?? It feels like I'm taking the long way or making it harder than it needs to be.
> 
> Also, for you ladies who use a liquid type of moisturizer, does it make the rest of your hair wet?



I use CareFree Curl and spray my roots and then use a bit of DAX - then braid it. It does make the rest of my hair a little wet but it works out quite nicely.


----------



## divya (Sep 12, 2007)

I actually reached 6 months!  I am so happy...now if I can just reach one year.  My best friend's wedding will be on my 1 year no chemical anniversary, so it will be a very happy day for 2 reasons!


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey everyone! just checking in @ 7 months post. I've been getting by with conditioner washes every day, putting my hair up and using a curly phony ponie although recently i've been getting bored with it. I can only comb when wet @ this point. im tryin to get a good pic of the phony pony and my roots and all that good stuff but my camera just aint cutting it. but i have about 3-4 inches of NG stretched. I am 3B/3C/4A

Just to keep this ( and myself) updated....how long is every planning on transitioning??. I originally said 12-15 months. but i think i may go as long as it takes to be able to tie it back...  18 months maybe....hopefully??  lol


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 14, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> Hey everyone! just checking in @ 7 months post. I've been getting by with conditioner washes every day, putting my hair up and using a curly phony ponie although recently i've been getting bored with it. I can only comb when wet @ this point. im tryin to get a good pic of the phony pony and my roots and all that good stuff but my camera just aint cutting it. but i have about 3-4 inches of NG stretched. I am 3B/3C/4A
> 
> Just to keep this ( and myself) updated....how long is every planning on transitioning??. *I originally said 12-15 months. but i think i may go as long as it takes to be able to tie it back...  18 months maybe....hopef*ully??  lol



I guess I just have to say as long as it takes!  I'm at 3.5, almost 4 months post, and I will probably put some braids in around Christmas!


----------



## lbfree (Sep 16, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> Hey everyone! just checking in @ 7 months post. I've been getting by with conditioner washes every day, putting my hair up and using a curly phony ponie although recently i've been getting bored with it. I can only comb when wet @ this point. im tryin to get a good pic of the phony pony and my roots and all that good stuff but my camera just aint cutting it. but i have about 3-4 inches of NG stretched. I am 3B/3C/4A
> 
> Just to keep this ( and myself) updated....how long is every planning on transitioning??. I originally said 12-15 months. but i think i may go as long as it takes to be able to tie it back... 18 months maybe....hopefully?? lol


 
LilMorenita - I have about the same plans as you. I plan to transition until I get 9 inches of new growth.  That could be up to 18 months.  Right now I have 2 inches of new growth and I've been transitioning for 3-1/2 months.  I just about have anxiety attacks when I think about cutting off 8 inches of hair.


----------



## ***Toy-Pisces*** (Sep 16, 2007)

lbfree said:


> LilMorenita - I have about the same plans as you. I plan to transition until I get 9 inches of new growth.  That could be up to 18 months.  Right now I have 2 inches of new growth and I've been transitioning for 3-1/2 months.  I just about have anxiety attacks when I think about cutting off 8 inches of hair.



I was thinking of transitioning until I have about 10 in. That is my plan but i am still not sure. I am transitioning with sew-ins. So far so good.


----------



## Mook's hair (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm just checking in.

I am 22 weeks post.  And also looking to transition for about 2 years. I won't be doing a BC. So far I'm getting by with braids. I'm cornrowed right now. But now that it's starting to get cool here, I'm gonna have to try something else. PRobably rollersets & braidouts. Boy do I have a lot of thick hair.

My new growth is thick and wavy. I've been doing fotki updates once a month. I've also been trying not to buy new products. I have soooo much stuff.


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Sep 17, 2007)

Checking in at 17 weeks.  So far so good.  CW and bunning, braidouts, and the occasional flat iron have made it easy so far.  I plan to transition for 18-24 months.  Because I'm texturized, there's not a big difference between my new growth and the rest of my hair, so I don't think dealing with the two textures is as bad for me.


----------



## chinadoll (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm 3 months post and I'm ready to chop. The 2 textures are killing me. From what I can feel, my natural hair feels nice. Now that I think about it, why did I bother getting a relaxer in the first place????? I plan to transition for 2 years.


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 17, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> I'm 3 months post and I'm ready to chop. The 2 textures are killing me. From what I can feel, my natural hair feels nice. Now that I think about it, why did I bother getting a relaxer in the first place????? I plan to transition for 2 years.


 
Hi chinadoll! lol

Girl i been thinkin the same thing. My mother relaxed my hair when i was about 8 or so. So i had no idea what my texture was but its growin out very nicely and i have all these springy curls. I flat ironed last night for the 1st time in about 3 months. I realized that since i stopped relaxing i was losing more hair then i thought! 7 1/2 months later and im STILL get little patches of new hair growin in.  i wanna chop now sooo bad but i have a feeling i should wait unil i can tie it JUUUST in case i cant get my a regime down quick enough ill still be able to tie it back and look presentable.


----------



## chinadoll (Sep 17, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> Hi chinadoll! lol
> 
> Girl i been thinkin the same thing. My mother relaxed my hair when i was about 8 or so. So i had no idea what my texture was but its growin out very nicely and i have all these springy curls. I flat ironed last night for the 1st time in about 3 months. I realized that since i stopped relaxing i was losing more hair then i thought! 7 1/2 months later and im STILL get little patches of new hair growin in. i wanna chop now sooo bad but i have a feeling i should wait unil i can tie it JUUUST in case i cant get my a regime down quick enough ill still be able to tie it back and look presentable.


 

Hey mama, do you have progress pics? I want to take pictures but you can't see my roots. I think around 6 months, I'm going to take some.


----------



## janee (Sep 17, 2007)

Just started transitioning recently.  Only a couple of months into it.  It's been very easy so far.  I am use to going 4 months without a relaxer.  Hopefully things will go well until a do a BC.  If I have the courage to do a BC.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Sep 20, 2007)

I decide to relax almost every other day.  I plan everything out even went so far as to base my scalp but then I wake up the next morning relieved that I didn't.
I have a question about mini-chops.  Whats the point if your hair is growing in natural and you are going to experience major shrinkage?  Isn't your hair going to just look shorter and shorter anyway?  I hear BSL naturals saying their hair shrinks to ear length so I'm just trying to figure out is there really a point of doing mini-chops.


----------



## aramaticart (Sep 21, 2007)

cherryhair123 said:


> I decide to relax almost every other day.  I plan everything out even went so far as to base my scalp but then I wake up the next morning relieved that I didn't.
> I have a question about mini-chops.  Whats the point if your hair is growing in natural and you are going to experience major shrinkage?  Isn't your hair going to just look shorter and shorter anyway?  I hear BSL naturals saying their hair shrinks to ear length so I'm just trying to figure out is there really a point of doing mini-chops.




I think it depends on the natural texture. I'm a little worried about shrinkage, too, but I don't really know what my natural hair does. There are some people w/ really long natural hair b/c they dont experience that much shrinkage.


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 21, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> Hey mama, do you have progress pics? I want to take pictures but you can't see my roots. I think around 6 months, I'm going to take some.


 
im working on that right now. im tryin to get some good ones with my phone which see to come out better then with my stupid camera. I feel bad about not posting ANY transition pics all this time but i just couldnt get any good ones.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Sep 21, 2007)

I honestly don't know what I want to do I go back and forth arguing with myself on what I want to do. I haven't had a relaxer since March 2007 and back then I was doing to pretty much bone straight. I decided to transition for healthier hair but went through a stage when my hair was fighting a battle against me and it was winning. Right now I am wearing sew in tracks and I love them and I do think my hair has grown out a lot... I want to keep going on with the natural because my texture is so beautiful to me but afraid of how much work it actually might take and how hard it might be to work with so I was thinking about texturizing. UGHH I have a fwe more weeks before I take out my big hair lol


----------



## LynnieB (Sep 21, 2007)

Yall are doing great ladies!!!!!  Keep up the phenomenal work!!!

Remember to not get so hung up on the hard days (we all have one or two every now and again).  Take time to enjoy your journey!!

 <----- cause you all are rockin' it.
 <------ cause you all deserve a round of 

 <---------- for staying the course so far!!


----------



## aramaticart (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks,* LynnieB!! *You're definitely one of my hair inspirations 

I have a question for everybody...I was wondering when do you think transitioning really begins? Do you count the day after your last relaxer? Do you count the day when you "needed" a relaxer, and you decided not to get it? I'm just curious..


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 21, 2007)

aramaticart said:


> Thanks,* LynnieB!! *You're definitely one of my hair inspirations
> 
> I have a question for everybody...I was wondering when do you think transitioning really begins? Do you count the day after your last relaxer? Do you count the day when you "needed" a relaxer, and you decided not to get it? I'm just curious..


 
I started my transition countdown from my last relaxer. Since thats when i decided to transition...thats what i consider the beginning for me. Dont know about everybody else though.

And to autumnbeauty....i feel your pain! I've been nothing but bone straight since i first relaxed 15 yrs ago ( or shall i say..when my mother decided to have it done ) 
LynnieB is right on point though. some days my hair is just horrific...tangled like crazy to the point of having to cut out little tangles, and sometimes its great. this past week is the softes my hair has been in YEARS ( NG and relaxed ends ) and when i combed my conditioner through, the comb went through as easy as it did when my hair was freshly relaxed.

I too am very nervous about how to maintain it and all that. I was only 9 when i got it relaxed and i never did anything to maintain my hair back then either so this will be very new to me. But I love my NG though and now that it seems to have just had a growth spurt i cant help but get lost in playing in it lol.


----------



## QueenT (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm 4 months post. I'd considered transitioning, however, today, when I washed my already thin hair , it was so tangled that I spent 2 hours detangling and still lost a lot of hair. Normally, my tangles are small. However, today, I had several large matted patches.

After spending 2 hours detangling, as I was rolling my hair, I found more tangles.

Can someone please tell me how to transition without losing a lot of hair because of the tangles.


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey, ladies!  Transitioner checking in here.  

My last relaxer was March 1, 2007, so I've been transitioning for about 6 months (29 weeks to be exact).  I had originally planned on transitioning without the big chop; however, I ended up getting a medium chop a couple of weeks ago due to the extreme tangling, breakage and thinning my hair was experiencing.  I went from BSL to just below shoulder length, but it's all good though.  That hair was bound to be cut at some point during my journey.


----------



## lbfree (Sep 22, 2007)

QueenT said:


> I'm 4 months post. I'd considered transitioning, however, today, when I washed my already thin hair , it was so tangled that I spent 2 hours detangling and still lost a lot of hair. Normally, my tangles are small. However, today, I had several large matted patches.
> 
> After spending 2 hours detangling, as I was rolling my hair, I found more tangles.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to transition without losing a lot of hair because of the tangles.



Hi QueenT - You and I have been transisitioning for about the same amount of tlme.  You hair looks considerably longer than mine since I have a blunt cut bob, so your situation might be a little more nerve wrecking.  But I've been able to avoid tangles by keeping my hair moisturized, especially the new growth, and keeping it separated when shampooing, for example in braids or twists.  Have you ever heard of the Crown and Glory method?  You can find it online at http://www.growafrohairlong.com/shampooingnatural.html. There is a video tutorial on the website.  The process involves separating your hair in 4 or 6 sections in braids or twists.  You rinse, cleanse, and comb through each section with a wide tooth comb, then re-twist before moving to the next section.  This keeps the hair from tangling.  You do not rub back and forth to lather up and cleanse the scalp.  This is only tangles the hair. The book "Going Natural" also recommends a similar way of washing, but takes out a few of the Crown and Glory steps.  Both these methods take a little longer, but you end of with considerably less tangles.  Also, you should find a very mild shampoo, one without sulfates, or use instant conditioner to cleanse.  This keeps the hair from being stripped of the oils and moisturizes.  Also, try a detangling product to give your hair some slip before combing and only detangle damp, well moisturized hair.  

Happy transitioning!  Stick with it!


----------



## adf23 (Sep 22, 2007)

QueenT said:


> I'm 4 months post. I'd considered transitioning, however, today, when I washed my already thin hair , it was so tangled that I spent 2 hours detangling and still lost a lot of hair. Normally, my tangles are small. However, today, I had several large matted patches.
> 
> After spending 2 hours detangling, as I was rolling my hair, I found more tangles.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to transition without losing a lot of hair because of the tangles.




QueenT, lbfree offered good suggestions- washing in sections is a must if you are more than 4 months post.  I have found that using ALOT more conditioner is in order.  

For me personally- I also experienced alot of tangling and shedding before I cut my hair (which is why I cut it).  I am not ready for a BC, and don't plan on one, but I did cut about 5 inches off of the length at 4 months post, because I just couldn't take the tangles.  Since I did a semi chop, I have almost no tangling when I wash.  I am now right at 6 months post.


----------



## QueenT (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. My plan was to gradually cut my hair ( one inch every two months). Thanks to a jealous beautican, I have bald spots. By rolling my thin bsl lenth hair on small rollers I hide the bald spots. Therefore, I don't want to cut my hair until the bald spots fill in. 


I'll try to wash my hair in sections next time.


----------



## PanamasOwn (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a question. When you are growing you new growth do you comb it w comb, or with your fingers. My new growth is "springy curls" and I dont want to mess them up by combing it, but I dont want them to get tangled either.

Also I am doing the transition without the BC, should I gradually cut the relaxer off a few cm at a time? I dont want my hair to look crazy, but I can see that it is starting to get there.


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 27, 2007)

PanamasOwn said:


> I have a question. When you are growing you new growth do you comb it w comb, or with your fingers. My new growth is "springy curls" and I dont want to mess them up by combing it, but I dont want them to get tangled either.
> 
> Also I am doing the transition without the BC, should I gradually cut the relaxer off a few cm at a time? I dont want my hair to look crazy, but I can see that it is starting to get there.


 
Ive been combing my new growth and i still have the same springy curls   however at almost 8 months post...there is NO combing through it when its dry. The style ive been using for a while now is tied back in a pony tail with a curly phony pony. therefore i condition wash every day and when its wet i comb it and then put it up in the pony tail. Doing it this way gives me VERY little breakage. i could probably get the comb through my hair if it is dry but i really dont wanna put my hair under that much stress especially with that fragile line demarcation. 

Can't really offer useful advice about the cutting because i probably will be doing a BC @ around 18 months. i do notice alot of people that transition w/ out the BC doing little trims or cuts though...  did you take a look at that "transitioning w/out the BC" thread?


----------



## Ladibug (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello ladies, 

I have a few questions.  Does anyone use the hot rollers? I have some Remington tight curl rollers that give me the cutest curls with my sew in - but the ends are always frizzy with my natural hair (even though they are not steam rollers) after I finger comb it a bit.  Any input or suggestions on how to keep the ends looking good? 

AND, I see the cutest buns, however, how do I not put too much tension on my hair and get my ends "protected".  What are good end protection styles.  I am just past shoulder length and have no idea what to do with my hair after straightening on 1st day as far as styling for the week that does not involve an elastic or a clip to "help" me pin it up.  Any suggestions? 

I bought some Mizani rose cream for my ends - how often should I use this in the evening before tying up? 

Thanks

BTW - I saw a woman with the thickest, longest hair in San Francisco - and it looked like my 4a/4b non behaving sometimes thick/ yet fragile hair - down to her waist!! She said she did it herself - taking 2 days, 1 to wash, 1 to straighten.  She mentioned a pressing oil/creme/pomade that she said could be found at most beauty supply stores - it is aqua or in  turqouise/aqua packaging.  Anyone familiar with an awesome pressing creme of this description?  I am ready to try out all the techniques - but need to be ready! 

Please help!  
Thanks
Ladibug


----------



## DarkAngell (Oct 2, 2007)

ok i updated my fotki!! I put a few pics in there showing my texture.  Take a look if you'd like  ( and bear with me...its only a cell phone camera!)

Ill be updating again at the end of the adopt a newbie challenge with a pic of it flat ironed so can see the length im at.

fotki address is in my profile


----------



## ashiah (Oct 2, 2007)

Just checking in to say I'm 7 months post (feels much longer, though). 

Has anyone else realized how completely useless shampoo is now?  Lately it's just co-wash, co-wash, co-wash, but it seems to be the ideal regimen for lazy people like myself.


----------



## DarkAngell (Oct 2, 2007)

ashiah said:


> Just checking in to say I'm 7 months post (feels much longer, though).
> 
> Has anyone else realized how completely useless shampoo is now? Lately it's just co-wash, co-wash, co-wash, but it seems to be the ideal regimen for lazy people like myself.


 
me too!!  i use it once a month to clarify  and after i shampoo...its so dry and crinkly and there is just NO getting a comb through it. I co wash every day and my hair is SO soft now!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Oct 4, 2007)

Well its almost 10 months since I last relaxed my hair, and I've been getting by on wash and goes. However, its getting colder, and I am running out of styles to do, help!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Oct 4, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> me too!! i use it once a month to clarify and after i shampoo...its so dry and crinkly and there is just NO getting a comb through it. I co wash every day and my hair is SO soft now!


 

I was wondering why my hair felt that way... Whenever I use shampoo, its like pointless.. not soft, defined curls, but it just feels like it sticks together.. I though it was my shampoo... guess Ill have to stick with conditioner..


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Oct 4, 2007)

aramaticart said:


> YAY *Mook*! Keep it up! I can't wait to get to 20 weeks!
> 
> 
> *Panama*... your bantu curls are SO cute! I'm PMing you with a question...
> ...


 
Sorry to answer so late 

The pic in my avatar is from last month. I think I was 9 months post relaxer in it. I can't say how much is natural hair and how much is relaxed since I've been doing mini chops. I did single strand twists, or finger coils...similar to comb coils but w/out a comb

and thank you!


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Oct 4, 2007)

Checking in at 19 weeks.  Braidouts, my phony puff, and the occasional flat ironing has gotten me through.  I've been doing wash n gos here there as well.  It hasn't been hard for me at all....yet.  Hoping the ease will last!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Oct 4, 2007)

41 weeks since my last relaxer. 

Even though I'm not using direct heat, not man-handling my hair with brushes and combs, or using chemicals, I feel like i have a lot of work to do to get it healthy. I feel like the relaxed ends are 'tainted' and I need to get rid of them to have the healthiest possible hair. I just don't want to cut now b/c I feel my hair will be too short for my comfort

I've been pre-pooing w/ hollywood olive oil cholesterol and evoo. Shampooing w/ CON and then DC w/ Silicon Mix. My leave ins have been silicon mix, lacio lacio, BB Castor Oil, or Sunsilk (pink bottle) 

I was struggling w/ dc and not doing it like I was supposed to. I am now consistently dc'ing, but I'm slipping in other areas like moisturizing, mini chops, and styling..


----------



## aloof one (Oct 7, 2007)

I am interested in getting braids for the next month until my sister gets my hair done for my mothers wedding (i manipulate too much)
but i havent had braids in 6 years and am scared cause I want MicroBraids!

can someone tell me if my hair is too long to do this? I am a few inches past my shoulders but not quite APL all the way, and I will be 6 months post on the 22nd of this month.

should I do a protein treatment before, or after? both?
*please*, someone help, cause Im doing the APhogee tonight (hopefully) and trying to get into braids by the end of this week.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Oct 7, 2007)

strawberry-jelly said:


> Checking in at 19 weeks.  Braidouts, my phony puff, and the occasional flat ironing has gotten me through.  I've been doing wash n gos here there as well.  It hasn't been hard for me at all....yet.  Hoping the ease will last!


Welcome back!  and good luck with your transition. I thought you had always been natural.


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Oct 8, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Welcome back!  and good luck with your transition. I thought you had always been natural.



THx!!!

No, I've been slightly texturized for years now.  But I do it so infrequently, just decided to do away with it all together and see what happens.


----------



## DarkAngell (Oct 9, 2007)

checkin in again at 8 months post! yay! 
I just wanna BC soooo bad. my texture feels so nice...but i know i'll regret doin it since i wouldnt be able to tie it back yet. 

Its been goin great except my style has been to tie it back and put a curly phony pony but i think  im noticing alittle thinning again in the hairline from brushing it back so often so im gonna need to figure something else out.  Ive worked so hard to grow that part back after it fell out from relaxing, i dont wanna take another step back again. 

How are you ladies styling your hair?? i dont wanna leave it loose because the minute I get hot or start to sweat its all over....and its always pretty effin hot where i work

how bout if i put a little headband or something to hold down the hair..this way i wont have to brush it back so hard.....would that look silly?

Thanks!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Oct 9, 2007)

stilettos said:


> Well its almost 10 months since I last relaxed my hair, and I've been getting by on wash and goes. However, its getting colder, and I am running out of styles to do, help!



anyone??


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Oct 9, 2007)

al00fone said:


> should I do a protein treatment before, or after? both?
> *please*, someone help, cause Im doing the APhogee tonight (hopefully) and trying to get into braids by the end of this week.



IMO before and after


----------



## DarkAngell (Oct 9, 2007)

stilettos said:


> IMO before and after


 
id say the same. Definately before and after

Stilletos i dont really know of any good styles. my problem right now is with styling as well. lol

But when im able to wear a wash n go i think the only difference i will make in the styling is that i will allow for extra time for wash n go to dry before stepping out.


----------



## PhoenixRose360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, I'm new to the board, and I haven't relaxed my hair since Dec '06.  I don't have a regimen, but I'm looking for one, lol.  I've been doing wash and go's since spring.  I'm trying to stay away from heat, but I need some help finding a regimen.  Any ideas or advice???


----------



## aloof one (Oct 9, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> id say the same. Definately before and after
> 
> Stilletos i dont really know of any good styles. my problem right now is with styling as well. lol
> 
> But when im able to wear a wash n go i think the only difference i will make in the styling is that i will allow for extra time for wash n go to dry before stepping out.




Thanks ladies!
I did the aphogee and my hair feels so strong! Even if I don't get braids I think Ill continue doing this treatment every 6 weeks because it did such a good job.


----------



## DarkAngell (Oct 10, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Thanks ladies!
> I did the aphogee and my hair feels so strong! Even if I don't get braids I think Ill continue doing this treatment every 6 weeks because it did such a good job.


 
I do the aphogee treatment once a month and it has made a huge difference!!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Oct 10, 2007)

LaBelleChele said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to the board, and I haven't relaxed my hair since Dec '06.  I don't have a regimen, but I'm looking for one, lol.  I've been doing wash and go's since spring.  I'm trying to stay away from heat, but I need some help finding a regimen.  Any ideas or advice???



Welcome!! I also haven't relaxe my hair since Dec '06, and I've been trying to get by with wash-and-goes, but it is getting too cold for that. Right now I have my hair in kinky twists


----------



## Zawaj (Oct 11, 2007)

I did something horrible to my hair so it's decided to shed excessively, break off and just feel like crap sooooo I'm transitioning. I really probably need to shave and start over but I'll try and just gradulaly trim and transition.


----------



## DarkAngell (Oct 11, 2007)

Zawaj said:


> I did something horrible to my hair so it's decided to shed excessively, break off and just feel like crap sooooo I'm transitioning. I really probably need to shave and start over but I'll try and just gradulaly trim and transition.


 
Excuse my nosiness ( sp?) ...but...what did you do?


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Oct 14, 2007)

When is it a good idea to do the big chop? Im four months into it and I really feel tempted to just cut it off, I've cut off 4 inches a month ago should I just finish it off already?


----------



## 1god1 (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know if my opinion is valid, but from what I've read in other threads on different boards, there isn't a set time to chop.  Personally, I decided not to the BC..I am letting my hair/relaxer grow out.  I've been transitioning for almost a year and a half.


----------



## DarkAngell (Oct 14, 2007)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> When is it a good idea to do the big chop? Im four months into it and I really feel tempted to just cut it off, I've cut off 4 inches a month ago should I just finish it off already?


 
Its all up to you really. It will be very short at 4months and probably shrink more once you cut off all the relaxed hair stretching it out but if you're cool with the length you'll be at then go for it! I wish had the guts too because i want to so bad but i know ill murder myself for not waiting until i can tie it.

Why dont you do a search for the subject BC and see what comes up. I know there a lot of ladies on here that have BC'ed very early on and have pics to go with it.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 14, 2007)

Okay Ladies! This will be my very first time transitioning, I just Relaxed about a month ago, I think, but I don't like it, I miss my Natural hair very much, But I always  Relax due to length, so I decided to transition, I am so tired of BC because I always get mad after 9 months when I can't do anything to my hair but wear a Twa, So I am reading up on everything about transitioing, I think it will be good for me, but we will see, I only have like 3 inches of Relaxed hair, so I have a very good start and won't even miss the relaxed part after awhile.

I am just having a busy life and I just don't have time for a Relaxer, or Salons, My natural hair was a breeze, But O well, I will transition, so if anyone can help me and give me tips or adopt me, I will be more than happy. But I know how to care for my Natural hair so I need no help there, But I need help on maintaining 2 textures, I don't have much newgrowth so right now it is a breeze LOL!!!!!!


----------



## LynnieB (Oct 14, 2007)

NappyParadise said:


> Okay Ladies! This will be my very first time transitioning, I just Relaxed about a month ago, I think, but I don't like it, I miss my Natural hair very much, But I always  Relax due to length, so I decided to transition, I am so tired of BC because I always get mad after 9 months when I can't do anything to my hair but wear a Twa, So I am reading up on everything about transitioing, I think it will be good for me, but we will see, I only have like 3 inches of Relaxed hair, so I have a very good start and won't even miss the relaxed part after awhile.
> 
> I am just having a busy life and I just don't have time for a Relaxer, or Salons, My natural hair was a breeze, But O well, I will transition, so if anyone can help me and give me tips or adopt me, I will be more than happy. But I know how to care for my Natural hair so I need no help there, But I need help on maintaining 2 textures, I don't have much newgrowth so right now it is a breeze LOL!!!!!!



dang girl, that sure didn't last long !

take your time, be patient, take good care of that line of demarcation and you'll be just fine


----------



## sweetkita4 (Oct 14, 2007)

NappyParadise said:


> Okay Ladies! This will be my very first time transitioning, I just Relaxed about a month ago, I think, but I don't like it, I miss my Natural hair very much, But I always Relax due to length, so I decided to transition, I am so tired of BC because I always get mad after 9 months when I can't do anything to my hair but wear a Twa, So I am reading up on everything about transitioing, I think it will be good for me, but we will see, I only have like 3 inches of Relaxed hair, so I have a very good start and won't even miss the relaxed part after awhile.
> 
> I am just having a busy life and I just don't have time for a Relaxer, or Salons, My natural hair was a breeze, But O well, I will transition, so if anyone can help me and give me tips or adopt me, I will be more than happy. But I know how to care for my Natural hair so I need no help there, But I need help on maintaining 2 textures, I don't have much newgrowth so right now it is a breeze LOL!!!!!!


 
Lol, me too! The JFM is cool, I like it and all, but there is too much room for error, overprocessing, and having stringy strands. Plus I loved my original texture, just hated the shrinkage and how short it was. I only transitioned for 3 months last time so this time I'm just going to let it grow with no BC. Not even sure if I'm going to conciously cut out the texurized ends. My hair is only 6 or 7 inches long so eventually those will be gone through trimmings. Wish me luck!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 14, 2007)

LynnieB said:


> dang girl, that sure didn't last long !
> 
> take your time, be patient, take good care of that line of demarcation and you'll be just fine


 
 I know huh!! I wrote the explanation and all when I decided to relax, so it could have been 2 months ago, I am not for sure, But natural hair has spoiled me, I loved my texture but not my length, it seem like I stayed in a Twa for almost 2 years, because I had done another BC before when I was Natural due to stress, I mean for me Rocking a Twa for 9 months gets tiresome and then I can't afford braids so I was needing something different, but as you can see that was short lived.

So I hope this goes well, I am very excited to be doing this,It is probably something I should have done the first time


Sweetkita4 we will make it, we can get through this, I just want to be able to pull my hair into a puff, or wear some cute shoulder length twist, But we will do it, Good Luck to you!!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 19, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> Its all up to you really. It will be very short at 4months and probably shrink more once you cut off all the relaxed hair stretching it out but if you're cool with the length you'll be at then go for it! I wish had the guts too because i want to so bad but i know ill murder myself for not waiting until i can tie it.
> 
> Why dont you do a search for the subject BC and see what comes up. I know there a lot of ladies on here that have BC'ed very early on and have pics to go with it.



I am trying to avoid the BC like the plague, but I know eventually I will probably have to do it. I'm trying to do mini-chops!


----------



## TCatt86 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm having my first real issue with transitioning.  I'm 9 months in and yesterday I tried to do a twist out.  One side look so pretty and the other side looked crazy.  So all my hard work had to be put in a ponytail. I'll give it another go tonight.  Because I'm trying to go a month without straightening my hair.  I'll probably last 2 weeks.  But I am frustrated, but I refuse to relax.  I'm not going through all of this for nothing.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been transitioning now for over 5 months and every now and then I get the urge to perm but everytime I come here I get motivated all over again.

I plan on doing the big chop on January 1, 2008!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Oct 24, 2007)

im 4 months into the transition and getting slightly impatient. Did anyone's hair go through a growth sprut? I feel like my hair is taking FOREVER, to grow. I have been changing my diet, implementing more water, staying away from red meat, drinking seaweed soup daily..is my hair just on a haitus and then will push out like daisies, or do I need to do something more. I dont really do topical growth aids, except for MN...(when I started using this, I really saw my hair take off) Maybe its cuz the shrinkage is taking over, I cant tell the difference. Any input would be great.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 24, 2007)

okay im back trying to transition again....im 2 months in...this time im reading up on the whole method of transition...and going at it a different way...

wigs(full cap and LF's the tape method) and synthetic braids/kinky twist(they both worked very well to grow my hair and give me alot of growth)

I'm trying to grow my hair line back before i get any braids done....

this time i am really determined to grow my hair and go natural...


----------



## candiel (Oct 24, 2007)

PanamasOwn said:


> im 4 months into the transition and getting slightly impatient. Did anyone's hair go through a growth sprut? I feel like my hair is taking FOREVER, to grow. I have been changing my diet, implementing more water, staying away from red meat, drinking seaweed soup daily..is my hair just on a haitus and then will push out like daisies, or do I need to do something more. I dont really do topical growth aids, except for MN...(when I started using this, I really saw my hair take off) Maybe its cuz the shrinkage is taking over, I cant tell the difference. Any input would be great.



I feel impatient too. My hair seems like it's at a stand still right now but, whenever I get my hair straightened I realize that it's probably just shrinkage.


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Oct 24, 2007)

Another transitioner checking in.  I'm 5 months in.  It hasn't been hard for me yet.  But I cut my hair into a bob a few weeks ago and there's no problems with me wearing it straight, but when I wear it in other styles, I'm not too excited about it.  Just did a twistout the other day that I was happy with, so that is one non-straight alternative, and I can still pull it back into a little bun (wet) if I want--but that's my last resort.  Anyway, no big hiccups yet, I just want it to grow and grow and grow.  I can't wait to be completely natural!


----------



## AshCash (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm transitioning as well. Its been about 9 months (39 weeks) since my last TR. I know I need to wait until about 18 months to BC because last time I went natural I was very unhappy with my length. My hair is currently BSL. I'm alternating between flat ironing (dry all day in a ponytail and then flat iron for 15 mins) and wearing in wet braids and ponytails. My straight styles only last about 2 days because my hair gets greasy fast (even with no product). I wish I could get them to last longer.


----------



## CherishMeNaturally (Oct 24, 2007)

Lace fronts? I see you are in ATL...where are you going to go to get yours? They are in abundance there...here in NC they are a little skimp. At least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## CherishMeNaturally (Oct 24, 2007)

bluediamond0829 said:


> okay im back trying to transition again....im 2 months in...this time im reading up on the whole method of transition...and going at it a different way...
> 
> wigs(full cap and LF's the tape method) and synthetic braids/kinky twist(they both worked very well to grow my hair and give me alot of growth)
> 
> ...


 
Lace fronts? I see you are in ATL...where are you going to go to get yours? They are in abundance there...here in NC they are a little skimp. At least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm 11 weeks into my transitioning. I'm just reading up on it right now.  hair is being bunned, put into rollersets and some doobies...  I really think it's time for me to learn how to braid.


----------



## DarkAngell (Oct 24, 2007)

AshCash said:


> I'm transitioning as well. Its been about 9 months (39 weeks) since my last TR. I know I need to wait until about 18 months to BC because last time I went natural I was very unhappy with my length. My hair is currently BSL. I'm alternating between flat ironing (dry all day in a ponytail and then flat iron for 15 mins) and wearing in wet braids and ponytails. My straight styles only last about 2 days because my hair gets greasy fast (even with no product). I wish I could get them to last longer.


 
well im right there wth you then!! im about 34 into my transition and im more then likely not BCing until 18 months as well. I dont want to chop to early and be devistated...even though i just want to so badly right now cause its kinda of starting to annoy me and im tired of my signature style. Im only about shoulder length right now though and i have about 4-4 1/2 inches of NG stretched. ( i had a very short bob when i started )


----------



## Ladibug (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

*I am in need of advice.* I am trying to continue my transitioning....I have done so thus far with sew ins while I was in a training program....to keep from ruining my hair.  Relaxing is not option - after a car accident and surgeries I had alopecia and hair loss...and bad braid experiences (the braider brushed the braids out literally....at a time when I could not use my arm).....

I am just out of my sew in....and _*I have no idea how to style my hair*_ and I am afraid the ends are getting dry....I am getting it pressed (1 time now) and I want to work out and I have no idea of how to care for my hair.  I bought the Mizani H2O for my ends....*but I REALLY REALLY need help with how to do some protective styles*.  Like is the elastic ponytail holder bad for your hair for an updo?  

I was a little disappointed that there does not seem to be a big change since my last sew in (and I won't be doing them for a while - I need to learn to care for my hair)...but since this is the only way I have gotten any length - I am afraid of damaging the ends!  My HD is usually really good at dusting the ends and giving it a nice shape....I checked the floor and watch while she does it ....this time I saw just a few 1/2 inch pieces from the back....I think it was uneven....but I only go to her post sew in (after removing it myself...don't need all that tugging on my hair)
 I am *stuck*!!! somewhere between BSL and APL.....and winter is here and I need help keeping it.

*So here are my ???s:*
1) *What do you do with your hair when you wear a coat to keep the ends from rubbing the coat* (if it is down)?
2) *Are those conair hot rollers bad for your hair*? (or ok b/c it is indirect heat)...I do not want to use curling iron at all for styling...
(btw - those work wonderfully on my sew ins.....leave with tight curls - they fall gradually throughout the day)
3) *can someone please walk me through simple and safe updos*?  
4) *How often do you apply something to your ends and what product*? 

Ladies thanks a bunch....I am going to upload my most recent pics to my fotki so you can see what I am talking about....there is one with curls and a tan/brown/red shirt -- that is my easy roller set look with my sew in and the con air rollers....they work wonderfully with the weave - but kinda make the ends of my hair puffy (maybe b/c the rollers are ridged?  they are not steam rollers??  Not sure....anyway, feel free to take a peek!

Thanks - _*you all are so awesome*_! I would never have even tried this if I did not have this community....even my mom can't believe how much healthier my hair has gotten since my accident. Thanks bunches!


----------



## lveurslf (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

I'm a new transitioner and I also have a couple of questions:

1. Is there a list of Transitioners who have fotki to document their progress? I did a search and found nothing. I'm not usually on here so I don't know who 's page to look at.  

2. What month has been the hardest for you to get over?


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 25, 2007)

stilettos said:


> Well its almost 10 months since I last relaxed my hair, and I've been getting by on wash and goes. However, its getting colder, and I am running out of styles to do, help!



Have you tried a twist out or a braid out? Your hair is already long, so you should be able to do like 4 or 6 twists or braids overnight and then take them out in the morning. Bublnbrnsuga said she does 4 braids in her hair and take it out. That's how it was at the NYC meeting and it looked GREAT. I don't have enough hair now to do it, but I think that's what I'm gonna do when my hair gets longer.


----------



## adf23 (Oct 25, 2007)

AshCash said:


> I'm transitioning as well. Its been about 9 months (39 weeks) since my last TR. I know I need to wait until about 18 months to BC because last time I went natural I was very unhappy with my length. My hair is currently BSL. I'm alternating between flat ironing (dry all day in a ponytail and then flat iron for 15 mins) and wearing in wet braids and ponytails. *My straight styles only last about 2 days because my hair gets greasy fast (even with no product). I wish I could get them to last longer.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> This is me as well.  I feel guilty when I flat iron, cause it's a guarantee that _maybe_ (on a good week) my results will last 4 days.  All that work and heat for just 3-4 days.  My normal styles at this point are wash n go, rollersets or airdry then Carusos (produces a HUGE result, but at least its a definite curly style)


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey peoples.... I'm back transitioning again.  Early august was my last texlax.  In the winter I plan on doing my hair straight weekly.  I hope i stick to that.  Right now I'm wearing a braidout...

How long are you all planning on transitioning?


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm planning on transitioning until December 2008 in time for my graduation from Grad school. So about 16 months roughly. 

Ladies what do you do to keep your newgrowth moisturized while wearing your rollersets?  I'm talking about when your set is about 5 days+ old.


----------



## AshCash (Oct 29, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> well im right there wth you then!! im about 34 into my transition and im more then likely not BCing until 18 months as well. I dont want to chop to early and be devistated...even though i just want to so badly right now cause its kinda of starting to annoy me and im tired of my signature style. Im only about shoulder length right now though and i have about 4-4 1/2 inches of NG stretched. ( i had a very short bob when i started )



Hi LilMorenita.... I know exactly how you feel. I am anxious to cut (after seeing so many beautiful bc pics here) but I know I will regret it. This weekend I experimented by leaving some conditioner in and just letting my hair dry. My curls reached to just below my eyebrow, which is about halfway down my face (from my center part). Right now about a third of my hair is natural, with two-thirds processed. I think I will do a mini-chop in the new year. The last few inches of my hair have color on them and I think I can at least let that part go.


----------



## AshCash (Oct 29, 2007)

adf23 said:


> This is me as well.  I feel guilty when I flat iron, cause it's a guarantee that _maybe_ (on a good week) my results will last 4 days.  All that work and heat for just 3-4 days.  My normal styles at this point are wash n go, rollersets or airdry then Carusos (produces a HUGE result, but at least its a definite curly style)



I try not to feel too guilty about the flat iron. I've been monitoring my hair and I dont think I'm damaging my new growth. Whatever gets me to the end... But yeah its frustrating having my straight styles only last a few days. My hair is back in a single braid today. I don't know what I'm going to do when it gets really cold though...


----------



## aramaticart (Oct 30, 2007)

fullsizediva said:


> I'm planning on transitioning until December 2008 in time for my graduation from Grad school. So about 16 months roughly.
> 
> Ladies what do you do to keep your newgrowth moisturized while wearing your rollersets?  I'm talking about when your set is about 5 days+ old.



Hey fullsizediva! 

I just use ORS olive oil cream or cantu shea butter before I pincurl. I gather all the separated curls so that I can pin them easily and as I'm gathering, I apply the moisturizer to the NG and then down the strands if I need to. Then I go over the big curls w/ a little bit of jojoba and pin. I've been trying to do it every night, but usually do it every other or every third and I wear my sets for about 2 weeks (had to cut back on the washing- I was hurting the H2O bill!). It's not that long of a process to me, but I know theres probably a quicker way. If somebody knows it, please SHARE!!


----------



## cherryhair123 (Oct 30, 2007)

It was so inspiring reading the "what you love about your natural hair" and looking at the natural fotki's.  It's hard to hear all the negative we were hearing from naturals lhcf members while trying to stay focused on transitioning.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 30, 2007)

CherishMeNaturally said:


> Lace fronts? I see you are in ATL...where are you going to go to get yours? They are in abundance there...here in NC they are a little skimp. At least in my neck of the woods.



oh im sorry....i got my first Lacefront frm a salon....and she did the application...it was crazy expensive...im now just trying to wait until i get my $$$ back right before i can go back and buy some more maybe and do my own application but with tape this time....


i have a question since everyone is transitionin i wanted to know if cowashin is benefitng any of you(keep your hair from breaking since its in the transition phase with new growth)....

i find that even though i apply oil on my hair it still feels dry and i guess you could really say the oil is sitting on top of my hair.  I was thinking of starting to cowash more on a regular basis to see if this may keep my new growth from breaking and make an easy transition(just was noticing how pretty Southern Tease hair was)


----------



## DarkAngell (Oct 30, 2007)

bluediamond0829 said:


> oh im sorry....i got my first Lacefront frm a salon....and she did the application...it was crazy expensive...im now just trying to wait until i get my $$$ back right before i can go back and buy some more maybe and do my own application but with tape this time....
> 
> 
> i have a question since everyone is transitionin i wanted to know if cowashin is benefitng any of you(keep your hair from breaking since its in the transition phase with new growth)....
> ...


 
Let me tell how much better my hair is from cowashing!! lol  My hair is SOOOO much softer now. i now only use shampoo once a month to clarify. I cowash pretty much everyday since i only comb/tie my hair up while its wet.  When combing the conditioner through...the comb GLIDES through my hair.   ( after letting it sit for about 5mins ).That was not the case when i used to shampoo and then condition.  After shampooing, combing the condition through was about a 15 mins task. Also, my hair has hardly ANY breakage and very little shedding.  I also flat iron my hair a couple of times a month to give my hairline a break from all the pulling. When i flat iron is when i can really see the difference in my hair. Its like silk. I honestly had no idea how many problems shampooing was giving me. 

So definately give it a try you wont believe how much softer your hair will be.


----------



## PanamasOwn (Nov 2, 2007)

I did cornrows in my hair, you protecive style. Well my hair threw a world class hissy fit, I couldnt even make a WEEK, before I had to take it all down and wash. Then as my washing, my hair was shedding like crazy (the relaxed ends) I detangled and everything was fine, but I really didnt like the condition of my hair after having this style for so long. Its like if I dont apply moisture EVERYDAY, my hair will not act right...Oh and lets not talk about it looking crazy...here I am with springy curls and stick straight ends.....(Im sorry, but I needed to vent) Is anyone else going through Hair Woes???erplexed


----------



## Irie1 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm right there with you Panama's Own.  I stopped wearing a wig 2 weeks ago, which was the protective style i wore for the newbie challenge. 

Lately my hair has been looking a HAM with the two textures fighting it out on my head. I'm really struggling with finding a style that works well during this transitional period. I had spirals in my hair but that style was achieved by blowdrying, straightening with a straightening comb and then curling with a curling iron. ENTIRELY too much heat. But my hair looked nice in that style.  Now fast forward to this past week. I GUESS the style I wore could be considered a was and go, but it looked like a dried up Jheri curl most of the week. I used flexirods on my hair and for the first day the style was ok. But as the days progressed and i slept on my hair, etc, the style feel apart. 

So i'm right there with you sistah!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Nov 4, 2007)

Im so glad someone feels my pain....I am on a mission to figure something out...I will get this figured out


----------



## Mook's hair (Nov 4, 2007)

*I posted Updates*

I'm almost 7 months out. I just updated my album.

I'm struggling a little but doing much better than I was in September.


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Nov 4, 2007)

aramaticart said:


> Hey fullsizediva!
> 
> I just use ORS olive oil cream or cantu shea butter before I pincurl. I gather all the separated curls so that I can pin them easily and as I'm gathering, I apply the moisturizer to the NG and then down the strands if I need to. Then I go over the big curls w/ a little bit of jojoba and pin. I've been trying to do it every night, but usually do it every other or every third and I wear my sets for about 2 weeks (had to cut back on the washing- I was hurting the H2O bill!). It's not that long of a process to me, but I know theres probably a quicker way. If somebody knows it, please SHARE!!



thanks. I used some oil mixture on my scalp the last time and that was good. I don't do pin curls though.  My curls generally hold from one wash to the next so I don't have to touch them.  The new growth just does it's own thing sometimes.


----------



## PanamasOwn (Nov 4, 2007)

question??   Is 1.5-2 inches in 4 months normal or EXTREMELY slow. I washed my hair and pulled out a ruler while it was wet, streched i a bit and this was the recording through out.  Should I go flat iron my hair and then try to re-measure? I just feel like this is sooo little... or will the growth pick up soon and I should just leave it alone...

Help!? erplexed


----------



## DarkAngell (Nov 5, 2007)

PanamasOwn said:


> question?? Is 1.5-2 inches in 4 months normal or EXTREMELY slow. I washed my hair and pulled out a ruler while it was wet, streched i a bit and this was the recording through out. Should I go flat iron my hair and then try to re-measure? I just feel like this is sooo little... or will the growth pick up soon and I should just leave it alone...
> 
> Help!? erplexed


 
Sounds about right.
Supposedly hair grows an average of 1/2 inch per month (6 inches a year). my hair seems to stick pretty close to that. At 4 months i had only 2 inches and wondered the same thing. Now ill be 9 months post in 5 days..i flat ironed the other day and out of curiosity I decided to measure and sure enough my NG is exactly 4 1/2 inches long. I do get the same results with stretching it straight as i do flat ironing.

Update:
Almost 9 months post and right at my half way point towards BCing! lol
combing through my hair and all that is still the same. not too much of a problem. I notice that at the beginning of a new month i get massive shedding and some breakage.  Ive been getting the itch to BC lately though because im just so tired of my signature style ( pulled back and curly phony pony) 

Im not sure what else to do really. i cant leave it loose because itll be a disaster by the end of the day but my hair's still too short to look attractive tied back without a phony pony in.  Ive got some major experimenting to do if im gonna make it another 9 months. 

This is been talked about to death in the past but....what hairstyles is everyone doing? Especially those who are close to my length. The pic in my avatar was from when i flat ironed a few days ago. 

I really need ideas here!!


----------



## lveurslf (Nov 5, 2007)

PanamasOwn said:


> question??   Is *1.5-2 inches in 4 months *normal or EXTREMELY slow. I washed my hair and pulled out a ruler while it was wet, streched i a bit and this was the recording through out.  Should I go flat iron my hair and then try to re-measure? I just feel like this is sooo little... or will the growth pick up soon and I should just leave it alone...
> 
> Help!? erplexed



I think that maybe normal. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## PanamasOwn (Nov 5, 2007)

I went ahead and flatironed my hair (I know Im not supposed to, Im on the V-day Challenge), but I was really dissappointed by that little bit of growth that I had to see if there was any REAL difference in my hair. Well It seems that I achieved much more volume and thicknes than I did length. Which I guess is a good thing. I updated in my fotki so you guys can check it out..I guess I will try to massage my scalp more and up my water intake so the vitamins can effectively do their thang...


----------



## deola (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Wanted to subscribe to this thread since I'm transitioning for the first time in my life. I had my last relaxer in May 2007. I don't think I want to do the BC. I'm currently on the C&G method for a year and hopefully will stick mainly to that protective styling if it works well for me.


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

Just checking in.  I can't believe in a week I'll be 6 months into my transition.  It hasn't been as hard as I'd thought it would be.  I'm proud of myself, I usually cave in at the 6 month mark and texturize again--every time I've made it this far.  Wish me luck on another 6 months!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Nov 12, 2007)

In 5 weeks it will be 1 year since my last relaxer. I have about 5 inches of new growth, and I'm loving my new growth, but it's still too short for me to want to do a BC. I did a mini chop last week and was surprised at how much my hair had grown since the last MC which was only 3 months ago. I upped my deep conditioning game in anticipation of the post partum shedding that I hear I may experience after December. I'm doing my best to baby my hair NOW in preperation for much frustration then. I've been doing oil rinses, deep conditioning, and co-washing. I'm still wearing a blasted ponytail, but would love to get my hair braided or twisted. Even though I bought the BBBreslin dvd for kinky twists, and have watched the C&G website video on braiding, but have not had the time to actually test them out. 

Transitioning isn't hard. I've done it before..but I am kind of at the point where I'm not liking my hair very much..I think it's this ponytail. I really want to try something different, but I've been too tired/lazy with this month with my pregnancy, and tight with the pennies getting ready to have the babies...not a good combination when it comes to hair, but we'll see.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 12, 2007)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> In 5 weeks it will be 1 year since my last relaxer. I have about 5 inches of new growth, and I'm loving my new growth, but it's still too short for me to want to do a BC. I did a mini chop last week and was surprised at how much my hair had grown since the last MC which was only 3 months ago. I upped my deep conditioning game in anticipation of the post partum shedding that I hear I may experience after December. I'm doing my best to baby my hair NOW in preperation for much frustration then. I've been doing oil rinses, deep conditioning, and co-washing. I'm still wearing a blasted ponytail, but would love to get my hair braided or twisted. Even though I bought the BBBreslin dvd for kinky twists, and have watched the C&G website video on braiding, but have not had the time to actually test them out.
> 
> *Transitioning isn't hard. I've done it before..but I am kind of at the point where I'm not liking my hair very much..*I think it's this ponytail. I really want to try something different, but I've been too tired/lazy with this month with my pregnancy, and tight with the pennies getting ready to have the babies...not a good combination when it comes to hair, but we'll see.



My thoughts exactly - i'm 3 weeks away from my 1 year mark.  Maybe its just around this time that things start to annoy you - dealing with 2 textures a whole year.  hard to be neat and cute and protect your hair all at once.  Good luck! with ur hair and ur new bundle of joy!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Nov 12, 2007)

crazydaze911 said:


> My thoughts exactly - i'm 3 weeks away from my 1 year mark. Maybe its just around this time that things start to annoy you - dealing with 2 textures a whole year. hard to be neat and cute and protect your hair all at once. Good luck! with ur hair and ur new bundle of joy!


 
Thank you! 

And you hit the nail on the head with the neat/cute dilemma...If I can master either twists or braids, I am going to cut the relaxed ends off. Until then, I'm going to keep battling with the 2 textures, and do my monthly mini chops


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a braidout/twistout question specifically for transitioners.  When you do your braidout or twistouts, does your newgrowth and relaxed ends blend well? If so, what methods do you take?  It seems that my relaxed ends never blend well with the newgrowth.  The newgrowth part looks great, but the relaxed ends look strangly (sp?).  Eventually, I will get rid of the relaxed ends, but right now I am just doing mini chops.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm a 4b and it has been 13 weeks since my last relaxer. What do I put on my hair to help with the tangling and new growth process. I have the worst time blowdrying my hair.


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 20, 2007)

I had my first flexirod set and they came out cute.  I think I will do this style for a while, it's cute and I don't have to play in my hair everyday.  I love it.  I want to rotate between this and a twist/braid out.  For the next few months or until I get the balls to get some kinky twist.  I'm really scared about extensions, I don't know why.


----------



## Bigghair (Nov 27, 2007)

DozenRoses99 said:


> I have a braidout/twistout question specifically for transitioners.  When you do your braidout or twistouts, does your newgrowth and relaxed ends blend well? If so, what methods do you take?  It seems that my relaxed ends never blend well with the newgrowth.  The newgrowth part looks great, but the relaxed ends look strangly (sp?).  Eventually, I will get rid of the relaxed ends, but right now I am just doing mini chops.



The relaxed ends are going to look stingy unless you rod set them.  So you can two strand twist the hair then rod the ends so that your ends curl and blend with the textured part.  I agree that when the ends get too stringy you will want to chop them off.


----------



## Bigghair (Nov 27, 2007)

TRINITY05 said:


> I'm a 4b and it has been 13 weeks since my last relaxer. What do I put on my hair to help with the tangling and new growth process. I have the worst time blowdrying my hair.



Washing the hair in sections works.  Wash and detangle in the shower and twist each detangled section up.  Keep the hair twisted or in little ponytails until you are ready to style that section.  Take down and style one section at a time.


----------



## aloof one (Nov 27, 2007)

*My Update so far, 7 months & 1 Week into my Transition:*
I'm about 29 weeks post now and I tried just about everything (braids, baggying, wrapping, rollersetting...) before I realized the *only *thing I can do is just keep straightening my hair & pinning it up at night like I always have. I started MN a few days ago, and my head has the itchies I get when my hair grows. I am almost at 4 inches of NG and creeping toward being APL. Another hilight is because I was trimming every once and a while, my hilights are virtually gone. I have a little streak or two in the back but you can hardly tell.
Now... I am kind of discouraged because my mother felt the need to bring me down at Thanksgiving. She hates the fact that I dont relax anymore, and desperately wants me to get a perm  She told people how when I was a baby people thought I was a boy because I had nappy hair with a lot of shrinkage and my twin brother had curly long hair (like my mixed niece). She said she couldn't do it anymore and my hair was so nappy she permed my head at 9 months! I had always believed my mom forced this mess on me as a toddler, but here I find out that as an infant she did this to me?! _Worse than I thought. _Now I know when I BC next year it will be the first time *ANYONE *sees what my natural hair looks like.

Even though it pisses me off that my mom has that whole good hair/bad hair idea, it actually motivates me even more to stick it out. 5 more months until I am one year post, and 11 more months to go until I BC (if its long enough)... if MN works it might all come sooner...


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 29, 2007)

Its been about 11 and a half months since my last relaxer
I would have chopped off my relaxed ends by now, but 3 months ago I discovered a bald spot. Up to this day, it is still shiny. 

Anyway I am wearing a weave (french wave) and it fits my texture perfectly! Just wish I discovered it earlier!


----------



## Mook's hair (Dec 3, 2007)

33 Weeks post checking in.

I'm back on the fence about whether I'm going to grow it all the way out. 
I could use some support & inspiration/motivation.

I will definately go all the way to 1 year before I decide.

I've turned to deep conditioning and cowashing lately. (this is helping some)


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 3, 2007)

Finally on my like fifth attempt for a twistout it finally came out cute!!! Thank God.  I'm inching towards the one year mark.  I wish I wasn't allergic to sulfur so I could use those growth aids, but I just have to grow the old natural way


----------



## sunnydaze (Dec 3, 2007)

7 1/2 months checking in. I've really been doing ok. Seems like months 4-5 were tougher. For the most part I wear my hair pulled back in either a bun or a ponytail. I have randomly set my hair and have been able to keep the roots managable by dividing my hair into 4-5 sections and rolling the ends as opposed to doing a traditional set. I'm just really read to celebrate my one year mark!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 4, 2007)

4+ months here... it's almost normal for me up until now because i'd usually do a touch up at 4 months.... let's see how the rest of this road goes....
GOOD LUCK AND KUDOS TO ALL!!!


----------



## ashiah (Dec 4, 2007)

Bigghair said:


> The relaxed ends are going to look stingy unless you rod set them.  *So you can two strand twist the hair then rod the ends so that your ends curl and blend with the textured part.*  I agree that when the ends get too stringy you will want to chop them off.


Oh wow, I don't know why I've never thought of that.  I've just been wearing it up in some up 'do to hide the stringy ends.  

Anyway, I'm happy to report that last week I discovered I can wash my hair in twists and the relaxed part won't unravel (well, some parts did, but it's not too noticeable), which means I can wear twists for two weeks now instead of one.  I just hope in the next month or so I can think of another hair style besides the bun or twists.  I tried experimenting with bantu knots, but I don't know how to get them tight enough.  It seems no matter what I do, the natural hair poofs up, and the knot just sits on top of it.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Dec 4, 2007)

Wrong Forum! Sorry


----------



## DarkAngell (Dec 5, 2007)

checking in at 10 months post.......

blah......

i dunno.  i sometimes wanna just BC...but SO will kill me.
Does anybody else ever have those quick "what am i doing?!" moments? When your look in the mirror and say "am i sure i wanna go natural?" of course that feeling goes away and i style my hair as usual..... 

Ive been relaxed since i was 8 ( 16 yrs ) so i look at my hair sometimes so clueless about it!  I love my texture...but im still unsure of how it will look in the end because from my ears down is 3b....the middle is like....3c/4a-ish....the top lays flat and wavy ( hopefully just from the weight of my hair ) and the top part of my hairline is either 4b....or scab hair that just wont stop growing out that way.  

How long can scab hair grow out?? I cant even call it 4b. Its just hair that has no rhyme or reason to it..

Anyone else have different textures in whole sections like this?


----------



## AshCash (Dec 5, 2007)

LilMorenita said:


> checking in at 10 months post.......
> 
> blah......
> 
> ...



Yep... last month I was pretty convinced I was going to go back to TRing. I called my salon and my stylist was leaving the next day on maternity leave until February. I won't let anyone else touch my hair with chemicals. My mom said it was a sign and I agree. I'm really glad I didn't (couldn't) go through with it because I am loving my hair (roots) now. I really want to BC but I am going in for a mini chop today to give me some layers. I figure if I'm going to cut all my hair off anyways in a few months I might as well have some fun with it now. Plus it will get rid of all the color on my ends.


----------



## AshCash (Dec 5, 2007)

Bigghair said:


> The relaxed ends are going to look stingy unless you rod set them.  So you can two strand twist the hair then rod the ends so that your ends curl and blend with the textured part.  I agree that when the ends get too stringy you will want to chop them off.



When I do a braid out I secure the ends with a magnetic snap on roller (tip from Hairlove's Album). My ends stay curled until the next wash. Unfortunately I have not gotten down the the twist out yet.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Dec 5, 2007)

50 weeks post and counting! I'm almost at my year end. I'm very tempted to chop the rest off. I'm still being lazy about attempting kinky twists or braiding my hair, but when I finally do it (which I may attempt this weekend, seeing as how my babies are coming soon) I will wear the braids or twists for a while, and when I take them out to re-do them, I will THEN do the BC. 

Until then, I'm still deep conditioning, still moisturizing, and still wearing my protective (and boring) styles. 

I've decided that I'm going to stay natural at least until I've weaned the babies (after a year) so that will give me two years transitioning/natural and my hair should be in tip top shape at the end of that time...depending on how I feel, I'll relax again or stay natural....I just know that no chemicals will touch this scalp for another year at least.


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll make 4 months tomorrow.  I normally would have relaxed a month ago.  But now I'm in a pickle anyway because I want a short bob cut.  Haven't ever had a complete short cut... So, I'm not really sure what to do.  I want the cut but don't want the relaxer... Don't know how this will work out. I've given myself until the new year or more or less new years eve to decide what I'm going to do.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 5, 2007)

It will be a year for me on December 28. I'm getting antsy. I really want to BC, but then again, I said I was just going to let my hair grow and do what it wants. My texture difference isn't all that different since I cut off all the bone straight hair (all I have left is texlaxed ends), but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 5, 2007)

You are all SO VERY inspirational!!! I'm going to be itching to cut when i'm 11months post... GOOD GOING LADIES!!!!


----------



## coconow2007 (Dec 7, 2007)

11 weeks since last relaxer - my hair is in braids so making it much eaiser to transition


----------



## SUZIEq (Dec 7, 2007)

coconow2007 said:


> 11 weeks since last relaxer - my hair is in braids so making it much eaiser to transition


 
********************************************
This is how I transitioned staying in braids for 11 months non-stop.  Didn't want to do a B/C.  Worked out okay for me.  Now I am ready to take care of my natural hair.


----------



## AshCash (Dec 7, 2007)

fullsizediva said:


> I'll make 4 months tomorrow.  I normally would have relaxed a month ago.  But now I'm in a pickle anyway because I want a short bob cut.  Haven't ever had a complete short cut... So, I'm not really sure what to do.  I want the cut but don't want the relaxer... Don't know how this will work out. I've given myself until the new year or more or less new years eve to decide what I'm going to do.



I'm using my transitioning time to try out styles that I normally wouldn't do because I wouldn't want to cut my hair. A couple of days ago I got layers cut into my hair (longest is brastrap; shortest is shoulder length) and love it. In a few months I'll probably go shorter. I think transitioning is a good time to experiment. My philosophy is that if I'm going to cut off all that hair I might as well have some fun with it. I should mention that I am still wearing my hair straight (airdry in ponytail and flat iron) or in braidouts. I would never go so short that I can't do my emergency style (ponytail).


----------



## AshCash (Dec 7, 2007)

SUZIEq said:


> ********************************************
> This is how I transitioned staying in braids for 11 months non-stop.  Didn't want to do a B/C.  Worked out okay for me.  Now I am ready to take care of my natural hair.



Good to know. I want to try out some braided styles or twist extentions once I reach 18 months so I gain a few more inches before I cut. I'm a bit scared to though. I have a lot of research to do.


----------



## PanamasOwn (Dec 7, 2007)

I had freestyle braids since thanksgiving and couldnt take it anymore... I NEED to wash my hair daily.. but I cant believe the growth that I retained..its so much thicker and starting to hang a little more. I was VERY tempted to cut off all the relaxed ends and not deal with it anymore, but I had to tell myself...no ponytail, no cutting. I want a full ponytail before I BC all my relaxed ends.. so however long that takes.   erplexed


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Dec 10, 2007)

AshCash said:


> I'm using my transitioning time to try out styles that I normally wouldn't do because I wouldn't want to cut my hair. A couple of days ago I got layers cut into my hair (longest is brastrap; shortest is shoulder length) and love it. In a few months I'll probably go shorter. I think transitioning is a good time to experiment. My philosophy is that if I'm going to cut off all that hair I might as well have some fun with it. I should mention that I am still wearing my hair straight (airdry in ponytail and flat iron) or in braidouts. I would never go so short that I can't do my emergency style (ponytail).



I actually did get it cut into a bob... love it to pieces!  Right now it's kind of puffy, but I'm not a heat kind of girl, so this makes me want to learn how to braid even more.  I can still clamp it, roll it if need be. so, I'm good.  I need to stay away from ponytails because I was obviously pulling the hair too tight for the front edges.  I felt the need to relax, then just decided I didn't want to. lol... ahh the drama.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Dec 10, 2007)

tomorrow will mark one year relaxer free 
I think I'm going to wait another 6 months before I do the BC... maybe longer

I didn't think I could do it, but i did


----------



## VeryBecoming (Dec 10, 2007)

stilettos said:


> tomorrow will mark one year relaxer free
> I think I'm going to wait another 6 months before I do the BC... maybe longer
> 
> I didn't think I could do it, but i did


 
Congrats!

I'm coming up on 10 months. Every day I realize I'm doing the best thing for my hair. I'm ready to chop it off but with the cold weather I know a TWA would not do well. 
I've already bought products for when my hair is natural! I'm so excited.


----------



## SouthernTease (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm officially 10 months into my transition.
Funny how time flies.


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm on my 11th month.  About to do another mini-chop.  I love my natural hair, I can't wait to cut it all off.  But I need hair for the holidays!!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Dec 10, 2007)

11 months for me....my goal is to transition for another year.


----------



## aloof one (Dec 10, 2007)

SouthernTease said:


> I'm officially 10 months into my transition.
> Funny how time flies.


hey congrats! I cant wait till you post pics, im just about 2 months behind you in mine


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 11, 2007)

My hair is breaking like crazy!!!


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 11, 2007)

Whimsy said:


> My hair is breaking like crazy!!!



then do something about girl!!

clarify and deep condition with a moisture or protein condtioner like crazy. 

you hair doesn't have to break just because your transitioning


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Dec 11, 2007)

the results of the cut... here

I made a post in the hair forum, but this is for those who just come in and check the threads they normally visit... lol.


----------



## ChoKitty (Dec 12, 2007)

3 months into transitioning here. Its going okay. I've been relaxed all my life, basically. So I can't remember my real hair. I think my parents did my first relaxer when I was like..5.. I hate the parts sticking up on the top of my head, but, I'll live. I really want to do this. I want to be healthier all over. And (to me) a healthy head of hair is one that doesn't have all the harsh chemicals. I hope to eventually find "Green" hair care that my hair likes. I don't plan on BCing. Just trimming off an inch here and there, because I can't STAND short hair on myself. I look like a boy. I did cut two inches off on my own when I got white paint in them and it didn't want to come out. So, that was my first cut. I plan to slowly cut my ends off until my hair is natural chin length, that's the shortest that I can deal with..


----------



## AshCash (Dec 12, 2007)

fullsizediva said:


> the results of the cut... here
> 
> I made a post in the hair forum, but this is for those who just come in and check the threads they normally visit... lol.



Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 17, 2007)

I made 10 months into my transition on the 7th of this month. It hasn't been hard considering I have been doin kinky twist since my decision, but I was dissappointed this morning after I took my twist out last night and washed today, to have a palm full of broken hairs. So I'm not goin to be doin braids, but rather wearing wigs so that I can pay extra close attention to my hair and go back to 3 to 4 cowashes a week and dc'in on the weekend.  I will transition until Aug '08.


----------



## janee (Dec 17, 2007)

It's been 5 months since my last relaxer.  I thought things were going well.  Until a couple of weeks ago after washing my hair and slicking it back, I noticed hairs sticking up.  I realized it's natural hair where the relaxed part has broken off.  It's not just one or two hairs.  Now I am scared.  Will I have to BC before I planned?  Is this happening to anyone else?  Is it normal?  I don't want to wait another six months to year to BC only to have unhealthy natural hair.


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm about 16 months into my transition and every time I wash my hair
I want to do the big cut. I'm trying to be patient and wait until just before
summer(the growing season) before I do anything....but it's so hard.


----------



## SparkleDoll (Dec 30, 2007)

My last relaxer was 4 months ago, and  I everything is going smoothly.  I cut about 3 inches last week, so I'm somewhere between armpit and bra-strap.  Since my cut, I have less tangles and very little shedding.  I think I will do my big chop when my hair is bob length, I guess around chin length.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Dec 30, 2007)

janee said:


> It's been 5 months since my last relaxer.  I thought things were going well.  Until a couple of weeks ago after washing my hair and slicking it back, I noticed hairs sticking up.  I realized it's natural hair where the relaxed part has broken off.  It's not just one or two hairs.  Now I am scared.  Will I have to BC before I planned?  Is this happening to anyone else?  Is it normal?  I don't want to wait another six months to year to BC only to have unhealthy natural hair.



Yup it's happened to me right at the front of my hair. It gets annoying sometimes... just up the protein treatments


----------



## love2praz (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping...


----------



## chinadoll (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm almost 7 months post, and i wanna chop so badly. My relaxed ends feel so terrible and my hair won't grow fast enough, but I"m gonna have to stick it out because I'm transitiong for 2 years. I won't be able to cut until June 2009


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 7, 2008)

Transitioner checking in. I started my natural journey...yesterday..LOL I'm at 10 weeks post and I do NOT plan on doing any BC's. 

I did an Aphogee hardcore treatment today since i noticed a lot of shedding/breaking off and I did an ACV rinse which is helping my scalp a LOT! You can literally eat off my scalp it's so clean!

I plan to get me a nice bonnet dryer and learn to do wet rollersets by myself a little better because I can't keep pulling that hand dryer through these naps if i want to go natural.

If it starts getting too hard for me, i plan on going to the salon for some kinky twists to hold me over.

Check back in later!


----------



## cece22 (Jan 8, 2008)

WAIL Me go BCK TO LU\ANFY LYE? = YES/NO I still use lie/first before my God.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 8, 2008)

janee said:


> It's been 5 months since my last relaxer. I thought things were going well. Until a couple of weeks ago after washing my hair and slicking it back, I noticed hairs sticking up. I realized it's natural hair where the relaxed part has broken off. It's not just one or two hairs. Now I am scared. Will I have to BC before I planned? Is this happening to anyone else? Is it normal? I don't want to wait another six months to year to BC only to have unhealthy natural hair.


 

Yes..I am close to 9 months in and around the 6 month, I started seeing short fuzzies in the front that would not lay down no matter what I did..now those fuzzies are about half way to the top of my head. I had a baby about 2 years ago and experienced some post partum thinning around the temples..I wanted to believe that the shorters hairs were a result of new natural hairs growing back in rather than old relaxed hair breaking off at the natural line...dunno.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 13, 2008)

I am 27 weeks post and I would love to kn ow if any of you use shea butter does it help with your transition. Detangling is my worst problem.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 15, 2008)

39 weeks today!!! Cornrows right now. 
I'm getting more curious about what my completely natural texture will be. 
I was trying to look at some photos from when I was little but it's really hard to tell, you know cameras weren't as good back in the day.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 15, 2008)

stilettos said:


> Yup it's happened to me right at the front of my hair. It gets annoying sometimes... just up the protein treatments



Me Too I am having those little fly away hairs too.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Jan 16, 2008)

I love letting my hair be natural and i think it will definitely be stronger without chemicals BUT I CANNOT wair my hair out/straight.  I straightened it for a length check and trim this weekend and i am in FRIZZ HELL - lol.  I've always HEARD about frizz from white and some spanish girls, but i NEVER really experienced it until now.  I guess relaxers do more than just straighten.  Plus the difference between my natural hair and relaxed hair is noticeable - looks alittle mullet like .  But i'm hanging in there - just made my one year anniversary last month!


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 16, 2008)

You all hang in there now 

Stay +++, stay patient, don't panic and no hasty decisions - got it? 

You can do it!!!!


----------



## DarkAngell (Jan 16, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> You all hang in there now
> 
> Stay +++, stay patient, don't panic and no hasty decisions - got it?
> 
> You can do it!!!!


 
Thank you lady! lol  I'm still doing my BC at 18 ( or longer if im happy with the length )  

update:

11 months post on jan.10 

My ends look like crap lol.  When i flat iron my hair looks great. I do that once in a while because i can tell the conditioner of my hair better...  yet another thing will eventually reprogram. When my hair is in it natural state....the relaxed hairs hanging on just look terrible!


----------



## adf23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey gals, the first week of Feb will make 10 months post for me!  

I can't believe it's been this long.  I really am trying to stretch til AT LEAST this October for a BC (which would be 18 months transitioning).  I haven't had many problems up til this point, so I really feel I could make 2 yrs.  We will see.  Normal style is either a wash n' go, wash/ponytail, or maybe a once every 6 week rollerset.  I have found that a reverse rollerset (rolling forward as opposed to toward the back)  gets my hair pretty smooth, even this far in.

I need to update my album!!!  I'll do that in the next month or so.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jan 17, 2008)

I feel so behind ya'll LOL...

I'm 4 months post relaxer.  I'm use to stretching my relaxers for 6 months so this isn't really a change, per se.  I cut my hair to shoulder length back in November '07.  I have no idea what my hair looks like now because I'm currently rocking a weave.  I've been taking care of my own hair underneath by oiling my scalp every other day and washing/deep conditioning my hair on a weekly basis.

Until my hair reaches a certain length, I'll continue to weave it up or braid it up.  Every 2.5-3 months I will let my own hair 'breathe' for about 2-3 weeks then back to my _protective_ styles.


----------



## sweetcashew (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm 23 weeks and still wearing my hair the same way (either braid and twist outs) or blow dried and flat ironed. I've given up on the roller sets but I'll try to do it this weekend and see how that turns out.

My new growth texture looks pretty much  like the rest of my hair (that's surprising to me)  so there isn't a great difference between the two textures. I guess that makes it easier for me to transition out.

 I've been trimming off the relaxed ends. Every month I take an inch off so my hair is still the same length like when I started.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 17, 2008)

erplexed Im only 14 weeks post...I can't wait! Every time I wash it and my natural curls pop...I get so excited. I flat ironed it recently to check length. My plan is when I reach between apl and bsl I will start trimming it as the new growth comes in. I'm so happy because I see I'm getting really close to apl so I can start trimming soon. I have a picture in my fotki, I'm having trouble posting it


----------



## halee_J (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey yall, 

This is month 5 of my transition and things are starting to get a little out of handerplexed MY NG is CRAZY THICK. IT IS a good thing, but right now I can't handle it...its like is got a mind of its own. I made it even worse by doing a mini-chop...BAD IDEA.... *shorter=more poof!!!!* ah boy  

Tryin to hang in there... AH JUS START AND AH WAN DONE ALREADY !!!!


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Jan 18, 2008)

halee_J said:


> Hey yall,
> 
> This is month 5 of my transition and things are starting to get a little out of handerplexed MY NG is CRAZY THICK. IT IS a good thing, but right now I can't handle it...its like is got a mind of its own. I made it even worse by doing a mini-chop...BAD IDEA.... *shorter=more poof!!!!* ah boy
> 
> Tryin to hang in there... AH JUS START AND AH WAN DONE ALREADY !!!!


 
Well last week I did a small chop in the back and all hell broke loose in the house. 








Note to self...Do not cut hair when the family is home.


----------



## DarkAngell (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao. i know! around month 5 and 6 i was having a big problem. my hair didnt wanna sit down for nothing.  

One day i put soooo much gel in it....and mouse....and hairspray!!! ....ANNNND wrapped it in a silk scarf for an hour. Then i went to work.  I thought everything was fine until i my lunch break came an i went to the bathroom and looked in the mirror....OOOO LOOOORD ..... i looked like buckweat. no lie.  As a matter of fact...i looked like the pic that blosssom has in her avatar. 

Now at 11 months ive hit another stage like this where suddenly my hair just doesnt wanna stay put. ITs annoying i just wanna chop chop chop..but i will stay strong. ( TRY to anyway lol )


----------



## faithful (Jan 19, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> I am 27 weeks post and I would love to kn ow if any of you use shea butter does it help with your transition. Detangling is my worst problem.



Hello ladies!

I've been using Shea Butter in both my 18 month post hair and my daughters natural hair.  Some wonderful person here (can't remember who) told me about it.  It does help.  Detangling was a big problem for me too.  Washing our hair in ponytail sections helps a lot!  I can't braid my sections though because they tangle worse.  I use the butter on wet/damp hair.


----------



## rahlee22 (Jan 20, 2008)

...Hey all,

this may seem like a dumb question but is a twist out or braid out considered a "protective" style...although I'm transitioning I don't want to have the relaxed ends getting damaged and then damaging my new growth (is that possible?) lol.  If there were an order of "protective" styles which would be considered the most "protective?"


----------



## Andy1979 (Jan 20, 2008)

I would not consider a braid out a protective style.  It is more like a low-manipulation style.  Protective styling is any style that keeps you end from being exposed to the air (this keeps them moist).  So this would include buns, french rolls,  or braids.


----------



## rahlee22 (Jan 20, 2008)

Andy1979 said:


> I would not consider a braid out a protective style. It is more like a low-manipulation style. Protective styling is any style that keeps you end from being exposed to the air (this keeps them moist). So this would include buns, french rolls, or braids.


 
Thanks!  ...and is that braids with YOUR hair or would human hair do?...also do you think that it matters if the ends will be chopped off anyway?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jan 20, 2008)

This thread about using S-Curl on new growth might be useful.

Good luck to everyone who is transitioning.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 20, 2008)

UrbanHeiress, that is PURE CONFUSION
LilMorenita: Girl, I have had many a 'Blosssom avatar moment' too  ah tryin real hard not to cut anymore either 

@ ^^^post S-curl is my tried and true freind. But just recently (2days ago) found out about ghee.. from DLewis's thread found out Eritrean women use it in their natural hair soooo I'm giving it a whirl. 

For now its nice, NG is behaving (whew, mercy!!!) If you're interested I posted my experience with pics using it as a leave-in on pg 16 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=189613&page=16

I will see how it goes the rest of the week;trying not to get too excited... have some in my head as a pre-poo we'll see how that goes...

Any ghee using transitioners?


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Jan 20, 2008)

14 weeks into the madness!!

My transition has been headache-free so far. My new growth is soft and tangle free and i'm crossing fingers that it will continue to stay this way.
I will transition and snip off a little bit of the relaxed ends as my hair gets longer. If it continues to grow as it has I'll be APL by April 31 and then I might chop and inch or so...or maybe not. I have scissor-fobia and I hate to cut my hair 

Here's my ng 14 weeks into my transition, the longest ng is 3"  





long.


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Jan 20, 2008)

*


halee_J said:



			UrbanHeiress, that is PURE CONFUSION

Click to expand...

* 
*You ain't neva lied!! *


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 20, 2008)

Girls I need some support.  My new growth is driving me insane and I am sick of bunning and too lazy to do anything else   I've got tangles like NOBODY's business and deep conditioners don't seem to be moisturizing anything!!!  GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
I'm tempted to cut but I know I"ll regret it.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 21, 2008)

I gave/giving up. 12 weeks post and my comb gets stuck in the middle of my head.

I made an appointment for this wednesday(1/23) and it doesnt look like i'll be changing my mind.

I can't comb my hair, I cant brush my hair..all i hear is snap, crackle,pop after my hard AND soft protein treatments. Shedding is Ridiculous! If you look at my hair then a strand will just fall out! TRUST!

I think i have 7H hair.  And i know i can't get kinky twists to help me out because I am ANAL about washing my hair and i aint spending $100 to only have to wash my hair and mess up the twists.

It's been fun guys. We'll see how it goes down in a couple days.erplexed


----------



## Luxurious12 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Don't give up Mizz Brown!!! You can do it.* I am almost at 14 weeks and I understand your frustrations. I looked at your pictures and your hair is really cute. You just have to keep training it. You just started and I think that is what frustrating you. Your probably tired of putting hair bands on, watching strand after strand fall out of your head. I do understand, but the shedding process is inevitable. However, the way you treat it can lessen how much falls out. 

I noticed you stated that you are doing protein and moisture treatments. Question: how often are you doing protein treatments? I kind of feel no matter what your answer is to that you should hold off on it completely for a month and just pack your hair with moisture. Too much protein causes your to become hard and NOT manageable, and ultimately can fall out. What products are you using? Particularly for moisture. How are you styling your hair? 

This forum is supposed to be supportive, I am trying my best to throw that at you, because we all go through what you are going through right now. STAY STRONG. DON'T GO ON THE 23RD!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 22, 2008)

Luxurious12 said:


> *Don't give up Mizz Brown!!! You can do it.* I am almost at 14 weeks and I understand your frustrations. I looked at your pictures and your hair is really cute. You just have to keep training it. You just started and I think that is what frustrating you. Your probably tired of putting hair bands on, watching strand after strand fall out of your head. I do understand, but the shedding process is inevitable. However, the way you treat it can lessen how much falls out.
> 
> I noticed you stated that you are doing protein and moisture treatments. Question: how often are you doing protein treatments? I kind of feel no matter what your answer is to that you should hold off on it completely for a month and just pack your hair with moisture. Too much protein causes your to become hard and NOT manageable, and ultimately can fall out. What products are you using? Particularly for moisture. How are you styling your hair?
> 
> This forum is supposed to be supportive, I am trying my best to throw that at you, because we all go through what you are going through right now. STAY STRONG. DON'T GO ON THE 23RD!


 
Hee hee! Make me sound like a crack addict bout to hit the pipe..LOL I did the moisture treatments as well using Suave Humectant, honey, oil blends, etc. I aint spending no more money on trying to transition! You should see the arsenal i have growing of products under my bed! 

I've been wearing my hair in a curly set after i rollerset it on wash day but then it started looking terrible and all i could do was just put it in a ponytail and i can barely do that its soo THICK!

I think i got overzealous looking at all the pretty natural heads and just went head first into it. I'm gonna start STRETCHING more first and THEN talk myself into going back natural. I stretched for 10 weeks, this time 12 weeks, and i'll just add more time onto it until i feel secure enough to transition.

Thanks for the support anyway!


----------



## Rei (Jan 23, 2008)

Ladies, I am very discouraged 

I am currently 13 weeks post (and I have short hair so this is kind of a lot, lol) and I am seeing nothing but shedding and breakage. I cowash every other day, and it hasn't been helping... my regimen has not significantly changed since I was relaxing, so is it the transitioning that is constantly breaking my hair? I abuse protein on my demarcation line so much, and still my hair feels mushy, stretchy and overmoisturized in the shower, but dry and brittle when it dries, even after my usual leave-in. I've tried clarifying, no results. I've never had this much shedding/breaking even when I was relaxed... I'm thinking perhaps going natural isn't for me? or is this just what to expect when transitioning?


----------



## Rei (Jan 23, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Hee hee! Make me sound like a crack addict bout to hit the pipe..LOL I did the moisture treatments as well using Suave Humectant, honey, oil blends, etc. I aint spending no more money on trying to transition! You should see the arsenal i have growing of products under my bed!
> 
> I've been wearing my hair in a curly set after i rollerset it on wash day but then it started looking terrible and all i could do was just put it in a ponytail and i can barely do that its soo THICK!
> 
> ...



I didn't see your thread until i posted mine... it sounds like you've been having the same problems as me. I've also been looking at the hairdresser number like :scratchch... I can't even look at my hair without it pretty much falling apart either! my hat is my best friend right now, it looks horrible otherwise...


----------



## Chromia (Jan 23, 2008)

Luxurious12 said:


> I noticed you stated that you are doing protein and moisture treatments. Question: how often are you doing protein treatments? I kind of feel no matter what your answer is to that you should hold off on it completely for a month and just pack your hair with moisture. Too much protein causes your to become hard and NOT manageable, and ultimately can fall out. What products are you using? Particularly for moisture. How are you styling your hair?


I agree with this. I've been focusing on moisture. I've only been using moisturizing shampoos and a moisturizing deep conditioner. I haven't used a protein treatment in....I don't remember the last time I used one. My Nexxus Emergencee and Keraphix have been sitting on a shelf waiting to be finished.

I only comb my hair in the shower under running water with conditioner in it. Nacidit Olive Oil Rinse is a good detangler for me, and Silicon Mix is even better. I've read posts from other transitioning or natural ladies who detangle with CON Nourishing conditioner or Elucence MB.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 23, 2008)

Protein is my enemy! Co- washes are my best friend and they never were before. I'm frustrated my the lack of moisture but determined to find the solution. 14 weeks!?!? that was sooooooo LONG AGO!

I've stopped counting the weeks. I am 9 months into this. My last relaxer was on April 17 2007. Girls you can do this.  It's all about finding the right products.  Walk away from protein for a while or only use it on the relaxed parts. 

I ONLY DETANGLE laying on my back in the bath tub with my hair  submerged in the water In the shower does not work for me, my hair is too serious and just laughs at the attempt. But Under the water. It's like Mermaid hair and the comb is best friends with my hair. 

Try it...You'll e happy.


----------



## DarkAngell (Jan 24, 2008)

Mook's hair said:


> Protein is my enemy! Co- washes are my best friend and they never were before. I'm frustrated my the lack of moisture but determined to find the solution. 14 weeks!?!? that was sooooooo LONG AGO!
> 
> I've stopped counting the weeks. I am 9 months into this. My last relaxer was on April 17 2007. Girls you can do this. It's all about finding the right products. Walk away from protein for a while or only use it on the relaxed parts.
> 
> ...


 
Man listen....im waaay too lazy to fill the bath with water. lol. and i hate laying in baths anyway ( i know...wut kinda woman am i right?!! ) lol.

Nah but some conditioners get the comb through better than others for me. Suave humectant and tresemme...something or other... works great. I put a LOAD of it in my hair and then finish with the rest of my showering so it could sit. By the time im ready to comb it glides right though.  Mook's hair..will you be BCing  at some time?

*REI:* i know how you feel. I started out with VERY short hair ( well..for my taste) .. it was just BARELY getting in a pony tail ( some wasn't) when i started out.I dont really think i did ANYTHING to stop my hair from breaking. There was a time when literally all i had to do was run my hand over my hair and heard snap crackle pop.  And it still happens at every one month marker for strange reason. And at that time i didn't even know what strecthing was so i was pretty much getting a relaxer the very second i saw NG. But i'd definately say keep up with the moisturizing and TAKE.YOUR.TIME.  when it comes to combing and styling. Its breaking because of the 2 very different textures.  I had to adjust this because i never realized how rough i was with my hair until i started transitioning!! 

The breakage slowed down ALOT when i started doing CON washes ONLY. And give your hair some time to get some length. I'm a few inches past shoulder length now and its much easier. I started out at ..maybe...chin length with ALOT of layers.  TOO much protein can cause breakage.  Maybe you're using too much??  I hardly ever use protein because i honestly dont feel like it does all that much for me.  What are you using for protein btw? 


Right now im 11 1/2 months post. The new thing for me now is that my ends are PISSED!!!    I cant even say breakage.....or anything like...they're just plain and simple UNHEALTHY lol. Maybe because at this point i have more natural hair then relaxed? I dunno....but my relaxed ends are not hanging tough lately..


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mook's hair said:


> *Protein is my enemy! Co- washes are my best friend and they never were before*. I'm frustrated my the lack of moisture but determined to find the solution. 14 weeks!?!? that was sooooooo LONG AGO!
> 
> I've stopped counting the weeks. I am 9 months into this. My last relaxer was on April 17 2007. Girls you can do this. It's all about finding the right products. Walk away from protein for a while or only use it on the relaxed parts.
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree with Mook's statement 100%!  My hair does not like protein at all anymore.  I've been transitioning since 7/06, and I never thought that I could hang in here this long until I found out what works for me.  I've found out that a lot more products have protein in them than I thought. Also, the cheapie conditioners really do not work for me either.  The Elucence MB conditioner was well worth the money for me.  It has made a tremendous difference during my transition.


----------



## Rei (Jan 26, 2008)

lil morenita, 

i'm using ors hair mayonnaise for protein and sometimes apoghee. I stopped doing only con washes with Humectress, because when I would try to detangle in the shower it would just stretch and snap and feel mushy and gross.  

I will try to have patience, and hope that it will get better...


----------



## DarkAngell (Jan 26, 2008)

Rei said:


> lil morenita,
> 
> i'm using ors hair mayonnaise for protein and sometimes apoghee. I stopped doing only con washes with Humectress, because when I would try to detangle in the shower it would just stretch and snap and feel mushy and gross.
> 
> I will try to have patience, and hope that it will get better...


 
Hm..  how often do you use protein. i use the ors mayo as well. not often but i do...but i try to at least every other week or so. but i was told  (by whip) to use the aphogee just once a month. 

When you say mushy. what exactly do you mean?


----------



## halee_J (Jan 26, 2008)

Mook's hair said:


> Protein is my enemy! Co- washes are my best friend and they never were before. I'm frustrated my the lack of moisture but determined to find the solution. 14 weeks!?!? that was sooooooo LONG AGO!
> 
> I've stopped counting the weeks. I am 9 months into this. My last relaxer was on April 17 2007. Girls you can do this. It's all about finding the right products. Walk away from protein for a while or only use it on the relaxed parts.
> 
> ...


 

Shoot! I wish I had a bathtub wait... who do I know with a tub?:scratchch


----------



## Rei (Jan 26, 2008)

LilMorenita said:


> Hm..  how often do you use protein. i use the ors mayo as well. not often but i do...but i try to at least every other week or so. but i was told  (by whip) to use the aphogee just once a month.
> 
> When you say mushy. what exactly do you mean?




mushy and stretchy, as in, I can stretch a strand very far and then it snaps. its made detangling in the shower very difficult, because as i comb (even gently) i can feel the strands stretching with the comb and some of them snapping. i guess i can try just using ors on the relaxed hair and moisturizer on the ng?


----------



## DarkAngell (Jan 27, 2008)

Rei said:


> mushy and stretchy, as in, I can stretch a strand very far and then it snaps. its made detangling in the shower very difficult, because as i comb (even gently) i can feel the strands stretching with the comb and some of them snapping. i guess i can try just using ors on the relaxed hair and moisturizer on the ng?


 
Yea...try cutting back on protein alittle and see what happens. But you know something...i just thought back reallllly hard and i do remember having ALOT more breakage early on in transition. The only thing that kept me transitioning was this thread lol. After a few months the breakage did slow down significantly. But now to be honest i HARDLY have any breakage. Maybe it's the shoc of a different texture that make the hair break more early on? I say give it alittle time..maybe a couple more months and see how it goes. But of course whether you decide to transition or go back to relaxing you know you still have our support!

ETA: In the beginning i SHED TEARS over this transitioning......but in the long run my hair has done a complete 360 since then!


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 1, 2008)

Rei said:


> lil morenita,
> 
> i'm using ors hair mayonnaise for protein and sometimes apoghee. I stopped doing only con washes with Humectress, because when I would try to detangle in the shower it would just stretch and snap and feel mushy and gross.
> 
> I will try to have patience, and hope that it will get better...



If your hair is mushy that probably means that you are using to much moisture.  There is such a think.  It's hard to find that delicate balance between protein and moisture.  I really haven't used protein since I started transitioning, but my hair really doesn't like protein.  Has it improved since you stopped cowashing?  Because that may be the culprit?


----------



## Rei (Feb 1, 2008)

tcatt86,

Not yet, I just washed my hair and so much relaxed hair was in the bottom of the shower  I think that it is the fault of the conditioning washes. I am going to go back to washing my hair just once a week instead of every 2 days like I have been, my hair was doing better then. 

Man, I was this close to calling my stylist to just get it relaxed since I have interviews in two weeks, and I found out that like...all of my natural long haired hair idols have "4b" hair but not really (it still manages to lie in 3c-like curls haha, I know mine won't do that) but then today I was pulling at my ng, and looking at aijou's fotki  And i got reinspired. After all, my relaxed hair is breaking off, but its just going to get cut off anyway amirite?


----------



## Mook's hair (Feb 1, 2008)

I fell in love with Silicon Mix last night. I don't like the smell as much as some ladies. ( To me it smells like Cold Cream) but the results are undeniable. For the first time in Months, I could comb through my hair without it being submerged underwater. I'm not trying to say that the comb slipped through like butter (NOTE: my hair is very thick) but the hair & the comb were cooperating and playing nice like Hilary & Barack were last night.


Rei, I also think you may be using too many heavy proteins. 
You may want to get away from Annimal and food proteins and try products with Silk Protein and Silk Amino Acids. Those may be more positive for your hair.


----------



## Chromia (Feb 2, 2008)

Mook's hair said:


> I fell in love with Silicon Mix last night. I don't like the smell as much as some ladies. ( To me it smells like Cold Cream) but the results are undeniable. For the first time in Months, I could comb through my hair without it being submerged underwater. I'm not trying to say that the comb slipped through like butter (NOTE: my hair is very thick) but *the hair & the comb were cooperating and playing nice like Hilary & Barack were last nigh*t.




I like Silicon Mix for detangling. At first I ordered an 8 oz container just to try it out. I liked it so much that I ordered another jar, but this time I ordered the 36 oz size.


----------



## ashiah (Feb 2, 2008)

Some of you early transitioners should realize the key to transitioning is treating your hair as if you were already natural.  I think those first few weeks are the most frustrating because we're still in the "relaxed" mind set.  So when our relaxed products and techniques stop working, we begin to panic.  Lately, whenever I'm here, I only hang out in the natural threads, and sometimes I hang out at the other natural board-that-shall-be-nameless.  I listen to their advice and try to do what they do.  Like a lot of naturals, I wash my hair in loose braids, use more products for natural or curly hair, and try to wear more natural styles.

In fact, I'm starting to get the itch to BC, but I want to wait a little while longer.  I'm doing a mini chop today to just above shoulder length.  These scraggly relaxed ends are driving me insane.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 2, 2008)

ashiah said:


> Some of you early transitioners should realize the key to transitioning is treating your hair as if you were already natural. I think those first few weeks are the most frustrating because we're still in the "relaxed" mind set. *So when our relaxed products and techniques stop working, we begin to panic.* Lately, whenever I'm here, I only hang out in the natural threads, and sometimes I hang out at the other natural board-that-shall-be-nameless. I listen to their advice and try to do what they do. Like a lot of naturals, I wash my hair in loose braids, use more products for natural or curly hair, and try to wear more natural styles.
> 
> In fact, I'm starting to get the itch to BC, but I want to wait a little while longer. I'm doing a mini chop today to just above shoulder length. These scraggly relaxed ends are driving me insane.


 

Panic is right. Lawd hab mercy bring down percy. Last week was not a good NG week for me...Ghee + S-curl =....my NG was like "no no no, you need to off that Sh*t!!!'' after 2 DC my hair was still actin a fool...so I panicked threw my hands up and bought a relaxer....Vitale   I stood up in the BSS aisle for like 15 min just staring @ the box 

When I got home I looked at the box and was like: 'I can't punk out now, dig deep and get it together girl!!!'

I tried my good ol staples one more time and its all good.

Hang in there ladies


----------



## skyborn09 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi ladies I'm going natural and I'm very exited. I'm 12 weeks post relaxer and I've decided to be curious and just take the plunge to become natural!


----------



## Chromia (Feb 3, 2008)

halee_J said:


> Lawd hab mercy bring down percy.



Congratulations on not using the relaxer halee_J!

Congratulations on deciding to go natural Skyborn09!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Feb 4, 2008)

ashiah said:


> Some of you early transitioners should realize the key to transitioning is *treating your hair as if you were already natural*.  I think those first few weeks are the most frustrating because we're still in the "relaxed" mind set.  So when our relaxed products and techniques stop working, we begin to panic.  Lately, whenever I'm here, I only hang out in the natural threads, and sometimes I hang out at the other natural board-that-shall-be-nameless.  I listen to their advice and try to do what they do.  Like a lot of naturals, I wash my hair in loose braids, use more products for natural or curly hair, and try to wear more natural styles.
> 
> In fact, I'm starting to get the itch to BC, but I want to wait a little while longer.  I'm doing a mini chop today to just above shoulder length.  These scraggly relaxed ends are driving me insane.



I've tried this mindset, but i dont wanna BC for another year, if at all, so i still have relaxed ends as a constant reminder that im NOT fully natural.  I use 'Curls' or "mixed chicks' products, or other products for curly kinky natural hair, but i still get frustrated b/c almost EVERYTHING gives my relaxed ends great soft frizz free curls, while no matter what i do to my natural hair, it remains dry looking, frizzy as heck, and not attractive to touch.  i feel like i did as a child - like a 'messy looking little girl'.  I'm a big PJ so i think i've tried everything 'kinky curly, carols daughter, miss jessies, jane carter, etc'.  any other suggestions or should i accept that this is just me and the way my hair is? 
btw - my regimine is the usual - oils, deep condish, etc.  I feel like my hair is healthy but i'm just not feeling the look.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Feb 4, 2008)

Y/day was in the BSS and in the aisle filled with styling products, and one whole side devoted to curly heads. So I think my brain was trying to put me in that natural mindset subconsciously, because I still haven't made the commitment 100% to go natural. I think I'll know when I am more weeks post. Only 13 now...


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies!
I've finally decided to take the plunge and transition. I've debated it for a LONG time, and now I feel ready. Like some of you, I do not plan to BC, just take it off a little at a time. My initial plan is to try to transition for 2 years. Right now, I'm about 8-9 weeks post relaxer and the new growth is not too unmanageable, though I'm sure that will change as I get further aong. Anyhow, I look forward to going through this journey with you all. We can do it!!


----------



## Mook's hair (Feb 11, 2008)

Suggestion:

As transitioners we are dealing with 2 textures and need protein.
Personally, my hair does not like heavy animal & food proteins. But my hair thrives when using Silk Amino Acids 

Natural silk is the strongest, natural fiber known to mankind. Discovered in Japan and has been used for centuries in all kinds of products that require durability. Silk has a tiny molecule that can penetrate the entire hair shaft deeper than all other proteins without adding any weight leaving the hair feeling clean and non-greasy. Amino Acids are the building blocks of protein. The combination is great. 

I did a search and came up with these Silk protein products that have been recommended by other ladies in this forum. Here's the list
Salerm 21
Tresemme Silk Protein Healthy Volume
Motions Silk Protein
Curly Hair Solutions Silk Protein
Finesse Silk & Soy Moisturizing Conditioner
Perfect Results TripleSilk Conditioner
Dove Intense Moisture
Rusk Curlsilk


I am currently using Silicon Mix & love it. I have not tried the ones mentioned above but eventually I will try them.

I also notice that my hair responds poorly to the cheapie Vo5 conditioners.
I've heard a lot of good things about Suave Humecto but haven't tried that one either (yet)

HTH


----------



## DarkAngell (Feb 11, 2008)

I came in here to say that yesterday...

I MADE 1 YEAR RELAXER FREE!! yaay! lol

I've been thinkin of just chopping it early. I've been going back and forth about it alot lately. Im just so tired of doing the same hairstyle and struggling to tie my hair back when it just wants to be left alone.  I don't think ill make it to my 18 month goal. Im trying to convince myself to at least wait until a couple more months because i still can't tie it back once its BCed.

I may chop at 15 months since i was plannin on getting my hair in micros over the summer anyway... 

How's everyone doing with their transitions?!!


----------



## Andy1979 (Feb 11, 2008)

OK, just have to vent here for a second.  I am 15 months post today.  Like a lot of you I really don't want to chop until I can at least pull the natural hair into a ponytail.  My original intent was to not big chop at all, but I now realize I will have to eventually as I am now BSL, and growing my natural hair that long will take a while, and I never thought seeing the contracst btwn my curly/wavy hair and my bone straight hair would annoy me so much.  

Ok, I feel much better now .


----------



## skyborn09 (Feb 11, 2008)

Andy your hair is the bomb.....your sister did a nice flat iron on you!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 11, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> Congratulations on not using the relaxer halee_J!
> 
> Congratulations on deciding to go natural Skyborn09!


 
Thanks elizabeth  welocme aboard Skyborn09!!!


----------



## Andy1979 (Feb 12, 2008)

skyborn09 said:


> Andy your hair is the bomb.....your sister did a nice flat iron on you!


Ahhh Shucks!


----------



## adf23 (Feb 12, 2008)

Gorgeous hair Andy1979!


----------



## MiWay (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm going to TRY to go natural (again).  I made it 5 months and gave up, but I think I can do it this time.  I'm 9 weeks post...going for 52!


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Feb 13, 2008)

Msbrown, we're about the same amount of time post (I'm just over 8 weeks). I'm trying to do a two-year transition with only small trims in between, but I'm taking it a month at a time. Do you have a lot of NG already? I have a fair amount, but it's still manageable right now. Best wishes and HHG to you! And to all the ladies!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Feb 13, 2008)

im on my 5 1/2 month mark and im tryin to find hairstyles that are not stressful to my hair.  

i did the sewns and im wearing micros now....

i guess i'll take a break to give my edges and condition for awhile since i cant think of my next hairdo thats not going to be stressful on my hair.


----------



## SparkleDoll (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm almost at the 6 month mark.  Had to change up my regimen.  My hair hates protein now.  Loves moisture, moisture, moisture.


----------



## MiWay (Feb 13, 2008)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> Msbrown, we're about the same amount of time post (I'm just over 8 weeks). I'm trying to do a two-year transition with only small trims in between, but I'm taking it a month at a time. Do you have a lot of NG already? I have a fair amount, but it's still manageable right now. Best wishes and HHG to you! And to all the ladies!


 
  Good to know I'm not alone!  Natural seems so far away at this point.  I have a lot more NG in the back than in the front, but it's still manageable.  The back of my hair is much more kinky than the front, so I'm sure it will get more challenging as time goes on.  Good luck to you too Tiffchelle!  I'm going to need it!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 13, 2008)

Andy.....can your sister come cut my layers?


----------



## RubyWoo (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey ladies!

I've made the decision to transition back to my natural hair !  Sooo many naturals and transitioning sistas on this site and my sister have inspired me to do so I'm so excited! I've decided to transition w/o a BC. I'm currently 8 weeks (almost 9) post and right now I'm in braids.  I think I'm going to transition with help of braids, kinky twists, weaves and wigs. I attempted to transition 2 times and made it over a year w/o relaxers before I came on this board years ago.  The reason I went back to relaxing is because I did not know how to care for my hair and my hair was dry, dry, dry.  Now that I've mastered taking care of my hair (with the help of this wonderful site) and helped my sister take care of her natural hair (which I absolutely love and it isn't hard to manage at all with the right care), I know I'll be able to handle my natural hair.  I just want the versatility that comes with being natural from rocking a big curly do, a cute puff or straight.   I'll be watching this thread hard for some tips.  Just wanted to put that out there .


----------



## Rei (Feb 14, 2008)

does anybody know any styles that transitioners with SHORT hair can wear? D: My hair is like neck length, and its impossible to hide the ng at this point... I've been wearing a hat for months now, and while thats all good, I'm looking for something else I can do with my natural hair to disguise the ng  (not braids or weaves, too poor for that right now) any ideas anyone?


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 14, 2008)

Rei said:


> does anybody know any styles that transitioners with SHORT hair can wear? D: My hair is like neck length, and its impossible to hide the ng at this point... I've been wearing a hat for months now, and while thats all good, I'm looking for something else I can do with my natural hair to disguise the ng  (not braids or weaves, too poor for that right now) any ideas anyone?



is your relaxed hair bonestraight or are you tex'd?  

you can easily do a braid or twist out (or cornrow/flat twist out).  you can use perm rods on the ends if they come aloose).

You can use the smaller end perm rods (or the plastic ones with the snap covers or even flexirods for spirals) and do a rollerset with those.   

it wouldn't be hard to do, would dry rather quickly (with or w/o heat) and would do a pretty good job blending in the textures.


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Transitioner Here!! 2nd time around ....
I'm texlaxed on the ends and last relaxer was hmmmm 11/7/07 somewhere around that date.

What i've learned this time is:

Don't b/c if you're not *READY *this could end a successful "Natural Mission" My 1st mistake!!!
Don't force my hair to do things it doesn't like.....this can easily discourage even the most dedicated transitioner away from the natural side.
Don't force styles that my hair is not ready for....right now my hair hates twists and braids...I opt for airdrying then flatiron, pin ups, or airdry'd or diffusser assisted curly pony tails.
Don't force products that don't work for my hair....I use to jump on every product bandwagon, but NOW I only use what my hair truly like vs. what on the "hit" list.
Don't WATCH the months!!  Go with the FLOW, and let it GROW "natural hair" that is.......this was a problem for me 1st time around I was going crazy measuring and watching my hair.
My hair will be fully natural when it's ready, until then style cute and stay calm!! It's so many other things to think about stop stressing "Z hair" *MOST IMPORTANT*
Finally, my hair is so thick and full of life this 2nd go round that I'm EXTRA pleased with this transitioning period.  _It's what I call a " Learning period" that's helps to get in tune with ya hair Natural or Relaxed!!_


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 14, 2008)

Clazz E 2 said:


> Transitioner Here!! 2nd time around ....
> I'm texlaxed on the ends and last relaxer was hmmmm 11/7/07 somewhere around that date.
> 
> What i've learned this time is:
> ...


 
What lovely advice.  I too am on my 2nd go round.  This transition I'm taking much better care of my hair as well and I'm definitely not going to BC out of boredom like I did last time.


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Whimsy,
Girl I've been stalking your page PAST & PRESENT you are the bomb relaxed or natural....Yes boredom will cause the b/c too.....just CHILL and your hair will say im *ready*.    

Ps....U have some gawwwwgess hair and i'm watching ya girly!!
_let's do this natural thing......._


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 14, 2008)

Clazz E 2 said:


> Hey Whimsy,
> Girl I've been stalking your page PAST & PRESENT you are the bomb relaxed or natural....Yes boredom will cause the b/c too.....just CHILL and your hair will say im *ready*.
> 
> Ps....U have some gawwwwgess hair and i'm watching ya girly!!
> _let's do this natural thing......._


 
Hey Clazz - thanks for the compliments.  I hope to update this weekend for february.
I am definitely not going to allow boredom to make me BC.  I'll sooner color.


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 17, 2008)

I have decided to GO NATURAL ! I am new to the forum so I would like to someone help me transition the right way. I am ready to chop it all off and do what I need to do. I have severly damaged hair and my edges are thin so I NEEEEEEEEEEEED HELP! I am starting fresh! As soon as I figure this thing out I am going to be extremely bold and post some pics. So if anyone can help.... PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi !! I am new to the forum and I have made the decision to GO NATURAL ! But I need some help. Where do I begin so I can make a smooth transition. Please help a sista out! I have severly damaged hair and thin edges. Once I figure this thing out I will post pics. But please as of right now...... HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aramaticart (Feb 20, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> Hi !! I am new to the forum and I have made the decision to GO NATURAL ! But I need some help. Where do I begin so I can make a smooth transition. Please help a sista out! I have severly damaged hair and thin edges. Once I figure this thing out I will post pics. But please as of right now...... HELP!!!!!!!!!


 
Welcome! 

I made the decision after reading THIS thread from start to finish. I learned what i needed to do from other people's experiences. Once I started, I've been able to figure out what my hair needs. I read the natural threads too. I've only been transitioning for a short time, but HTH!


----------



## Chromia (Feb 20, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> Hi !! I am new to the forum and I have made the decision to GO NATURAL ! But I need some help. Where do I begin so I can make a smooth transition. Please help a sista out! I have severly damaged hair and thin edges. Once I figure this thing out I will post pics. But please as of right now...... HELP!!!!!!!!!


Hi FyneNJChic! Welcome!

Use a moisturizing shampoo, a deep conditioner, and a leave-in. Make sure to moisturize your hair every day. Hopefully that will help. And don't use direct heat. If you do, make sure to use a heat protectant.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Feb 20, 2008)

Lurker gone public... almost 3 years transitioing... 3b/c bsl still not all natural. The end


----------



## DarkAngell (Feb 20, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Lurker gone public... almost 3 years transitioing... 3b/c bsl still not all natural. The end


 
o my lord!  how long are the relaxed ends?!


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 23, 2008)

*i almost did my own BC last night doing my hair. i had to put the hair tools down, bantu knot my hair and go to bed. when i got up, i dried my hair the rest of the way, it was soft & manageable (not so last night). and then i 'rowed it up! i want to chop so badly but i'm gonna be patient. 
*


----------



## krissynick (Feb 23, 2008)

hey 

If i ever decided to transition... do you think i would be able to get away with just braidouts and twistouts, curly styles like straw curls, or a quick blow dry and pony tail... i refuse to bc.. i mean i will cut as soon as my natural hair gets a decent length but i refuse to cut it when its really short...


----------



## DarkAngell (Feb 23, 2008)

krissynick said:


> hey
> 
> If i ever decided to transition... do you think i would be able to get away with just braidouts and twistouts, curly styles like straw curls, or a quick blow dry and pony tail... i refuse to bc.. i mean i will cut as soon as my natural hair gets a decent length but i refuse to cut it when its really short...


 
I dont see why not!  There are woman in this thread who were/are transitioning for 2+ years!  Im choppping at a year and half and i got by puting my hair up with a curly phony pony.


----------



## divya (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm back!  I went back after I started transitioning and now I want the beautiful natural hair that was growing out back.


----------



## krissynick (Feb 23, 2008)

are there any ladies out there who transitioned like the way i mentioned in the op...please let me know .. i need to hear from you..


----------



## adf23 (Feb 24, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Lurker gone public... almost 3 years transitioing... 3b/c bsl still not all natural. The end



What!!! How you gonna come up in this thread saying you are transitioning for 3 years, with no details, tips, pics, something!!!! 

Spill it! (please)


----------



## issidoll (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh wow!!! Am so excited about this thread. I was seriously considering going natural. I intend to transition with buns, twist outs and bantu knots. Hopefully those styles will work. I don't want to BC so I will transition for two years I think.
Support, tips and tea and sympathy at times very welcomed!


----------



## Chromia (Feb 24, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Lurker gone public... almost 3 years transitioing... 3b/c bsl still not all natural. The end


I might do the same thing. I plan to do a long transition. I'll cut my relaxed hair when I'm ready, which will be a long time from now.....


----------



## Rei (Feb 24, 2008)

is anyone else having a huge problem with microknots? and this isn't even with the natural hair, its with my RELAXED ENDS.  little single strand (sometimes hueg) clumps of hair that laughs at the conditioner that i use (either humectress or NTM). I mean i'm getting massive breakage as usual, but thats nothing new. at this point even if i wanted to relax again, i'm afraid too with my hair in this condition! detangling in the shower is a joke, when i come out of the shower its like they magically form again while I dry. I don't own a dryer, so i deep condition without heat. might this be the problem?


----------



## DarkAngell (Feb 24, 2008)

Rei said:


> is anyone else having a huge problem with microknots? and this isn't even with the natural hair, its with my RELAXED ENDS.  little single strand (sometimes hueg) clumps of hair that laughs at the conditioner that i use (either humectress or NTM). I mean i'm getting massive breakage as usual, but thats nothing new. at this point even if i wanted to relax again, i'm afraid too with my hair in this condition! detangling in the shower is a joke, when i come out of the shower its like they magically form again while I dry. I don't own a dryer, so i deep condition without heat. might this be the problem?


 
I dont know! lol All i can add is that it happens to me as well. I think it happens to alot of us. For me the longer i hang on to these  relaxed ends..the more it happens.  ONLY my relaxed ends knot.  The comb or brush slip right through my natural hair. I has to do with the 2 different textures i think? Its just part of transitioning i guess.


----------



## Rei (Feb 24, 2008)

LilMorenita said:


> I dont know! lol All i can add is that it happens to me as well. I think it happens to alot of us. For me the longer i hang on to these  relaxed ends..the more it happens.  ONLY my relaxed ends knot.  The comb or brush slip right through my natural hair. I has to do with the 2 different textures i think? Its just part of transitioning i guess.



I know! i would think that the natural growth would be the part knotting up like crazy!  I ran a search on it, and the general consensus in that thread was a general lack of moisture. I think i'm going to try switching up my moisturizer, ORS doesn't cut it anymore, haha. maybe cantu or  CD healthy hair butter. people have said that HHB is too thick but the way how my hair is now, i think it may need it!


----------



## Chromia (Feb 24, 2008)

I started getting those single strand knots before I started transitioning and I still get them. Once in a while I notice one. I got them with different conditioners (Humectress, Humecto, Nacidit Olive Oil DC cream). I have a dryer and I DC with heat. I detangle in the shower under running water with conditioner in my hair.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Feb 24, 2008)

Rei said:


> is anyone else having a huge problem with microknots? and this isn't even with the natural hair, its with my RELAXED ENDS.  little single strand (sometimes hueg) clumps of hair that laughs at the conditioner that i use (either humectress or NTM). I mean i'm getting massive breakage as usual, but thats nothing new. at this point even if i wanted to relax again, i'm afraid too with my hair in this condition! detangling in the shower is a joke, when i come out of the shower its like they magically form again while I dry. I don't own a dryer, so i deep condition without heat. might this be the problem?


 

I agree with you 100%. I have been transitioning since 6/07 and prior to getting the set of braids I have in now, I was experiencing single strand knots on my relaxed ends. I also don't have a dryer but I plan on getting one soon. If it doesn't help with the knots it will at least help with my DC's. 
At this point I don't have a choice but to continue with my transition. I have LOTS of breakage, primarily in the back, because of my 4a/4b hair being relaxed bone straight. Eventually the ends will have to go, I'm just nervous I won't know what to do with my hair. 

I apologize for the rant. I don't think that I answered your question, but just know that you are not alone. I suggest trying a dryer. How many months post are you? If you're only experiencing the knots on the relaxed ends once you cut off your ends you don't have to worry about them anymore. HTH


----------



## DarkAngell (Feb 24, 2008)

Rei said:


> I know! i would think that the natural growth would be the part knotting up like crazy!  I ran a search on it, and the general consensus in that thread was a general lack of moisture. I think i'm going to try switching up my moisturizer, ORS doesn't cut it anymore, haha. maybe cantu or CD healthy hair butter. people have said that HHB is too thick but the way how my hair is now, i think it may need it!


 
u know something....i realized within the past couple of months that my hair hasnt really been responding to the ORS lotion much anymore. when i started my transition it worked wonders...but now its like i might as well just put water on it. Im waiting until this bottle is finished and then i might try switching to something else.


----------



## aloof one (Feb 24, 2008)

I would have given up and relaxed a few months ago, but the prospect of having to section this mess and actually _*apply  *_the relaxer... that is scarier than having to detangle, because my hair wouldn't be wet. Not to mention what if I overlapped? I would lose all that hair... what if I burn my scalp again? I have completely forgotten how to apply a relaxer, let alone get it out in time before it did any damage. Even if I wanted to go back... its too late now. No turning back.

End of rant, lol.

I think I'm doing good--- I'm 10 months post as of two days ago  My hair looks great straight, not so great airdrying because of the bulk. I think when I have enough to have a decent sized pony the bulk on top of my head will shrink... right now its just all this natural hair on my head and a ponytail of relaxed hair sticking out in the back. Not cute.erplexed


----------



## Cocoa21 (Feb 25, 2008)

geneticist said:


> I just joined lchf yesterday. I have been natural since Dec. 99. My last relaxer was in March 99, so it only took about 10 months for me to get fed-up with the relaxed ends.  When I got my BC, I had about 4/5 inches of all natural hair.
> 
> Although I was a bit impatient, I think I can offer lots of knowledge. I wore protective styles without any heat straightening the whole ten months. My hair was about three inches past shoulder length.
> 
> I* alternated between big plaits (about 10 total) and a braid-out every week. On Sunday I'd wash, condition and braid. Monday - Wed, wear the plaits under a cute scarf or headwrap, then wear a braid-out Thurs. - Sat. I had minimal shedding and my hair looked and felt great*.


 
This sounds exactly like what I was thinking!! I feel better about trying this routine now. =)


----------



## MiWay (Feb 25, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Lurker gone public... almost 3 years transitioing... 3b/c bsl still not all natural. The end


 

WOW!  How long ARE those relaxed ends, and how are you managing to hang on to them?


----------



## KrimsonKween (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Ladies.  My relaxed ends were so straight I could not do anything with them.  I actually was 3 months post.  I went and had them cut off.  The only thing now is that my front and sides are very straight and I am not relaxing ever again.  I want the big sexy curly fro.  I am a litle frustrated because I really can not let my fro out.  I have went to walmart and the cloth store and gotten 1 yard of cloth and just did head wraps.  They are very nice because I get the printed cloth.  (alittle pricey but it is worth it).


----------



## lollyoo (Feb 28, 2008)

hi,
I am officially subscribing to this thread. Currently 28 WKS since last relaxer, hoping to make at least 22 months be even 28-34 months. Had short  hair cut in jan 2006 (2 in relaxed), cant deal with short hair anymore so going for a long transition.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 28, 2008)

Greetings Ladies! I am 4 months into transitioning and I feel like im stuck now. I recently cut 2 inches of relaxed hair off in the back and now i have bangs in the front (only looks cute when its straight). It just doesnt seem like its growing.. I will post pics  from my haircut to now and let me know if you see a difference.


----------



## Rei (Mar 5, 2008)

so how are the rest of you guys doing?

i haven't done anything with my hair in a while.

i kinda stopped caring about whats going on under the hat.  when i was relaxed, my hair was jacked, now that I'm transitioning, its jacked, i seem to be seeing a trend here.

do you guys think its easier for girls with longer hair to go through this transition? every time i see girls with longer hair transitioning, all they have to do is pull their hair up in a bun or something and go. as for me, i wish! 

I sort of wish i wasn't so poor right now and could just get braids or something.


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm still hanging in. Next Tuesday will make 12 weeks post for me - so, it's still early. I haven't had any issues this time around and there's quite a bit of new growth in there. I'm mostly bunning or doing braid/twist-outs. Yes, I do think it's easier for longer haired girls, because all I have to do is slick my hair into a bun and call it a day (I'm between APL and BSL). But I think if I had shorter hair, I'd probably do the BC much sooner. I wish I had the guts to rock short hair, because I'd love to see what my natural hair does without the relaxed ends weighing it down. Oh well. 

Hang in there, ladies! We can do it!


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 6, 2008)

*As of March 1st, I have been transitioning for one full year.  I can't believe I've made it this far.  I plan to get my hair flat ironed Sunday afternoon and then start a thread showcasing my one year update.*


----------



## adf23 (Mar 6, 2008)

Woo hoo TaraDyan!!!  Congrats!  I'm right behind you- my one year is the first week in April.


----------



## FAMUDva (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm BACCCCCCCKKKK 

I have determined that I will NOT be getting any chemical relaxers/texurizers in 2008.  My last texlax was the first week of Dec. 07 and when I realized that, I thought, why not go relaxer free in '08. 

I do plan to do things differently this time...  I plan to actually go to the salon more often to assist me so that I don't endure breaking because I don't plan to BC.  I have polled friends for referals for great folks who press and don't charge and arm and a leg, and a couple of my friends have volunteered to do it for me til I get the hang for FREE!  I will also invest in those darn curlformers to help me with at home styling.

I'm praying that the curlformers and salon straw sets and such will get me through the summer.  I believe once I get a few inches of NG, I'll have an easier time because of practice 

I do not wear braids or weaves and don't plan to start now, so I'm hoping my approach with the curly sets and flat iron will help not dealing with the demarcation 

Happy growing!


----------



## DarkAngell (Mar 6, 2008)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> I'm still hanging in. Next Tuesday will make 12 weeks post for me - so, it's still early. I haven't had any issues this time around and there's quite a bit of new growth in there. I'm mostly bunning or doing braid/twist-outs.* Yes, I do think it's easier for longer haired girls, because all I have to do is slick my hair into a bun and call it a day (I'm between APL and BSL). But I think if I had shorter hair, I'd probably do the BC much sooner.* I wish I had the guts to rock short hair, because I'd love to see what my natural hair does without the relaxed ends weighing it down. Oh well.
> 
> Hang in there, ladies! We can do it!


 
I agree with this! When i started my hair was so short i couldnt get it all into a pony tail. i looked a mess for a while too. But like tiffchele said....i dont think i'd be as likely to BC if my hair was longer...which im glad for because i CAN'T imagine transitioning for longer then i plan to (18 months)

13 MONTHS POST ON MARCH 10!!!!!

I'm finally counting DOWN the months instead of up!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know what I want to do anymore. I have transitioned so long that I feel that it would be stupid to turn back now ...but I already know that I hate the shrinkage.  Furthermore, it's going to be summer soon and the humidity is going to make my hair look so crazy.  I am soooooo tempted to texlax, especially after seeing so many beautiful natural heads texlaxing recently. If I can make it through the summer, then I will keep transitioning until the end of the year.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 7, 2008)

One more week and I'll be 16 months post relaxer!

I haven't had any hair issues or setbacks in months. I haven't had to deal with post partum shedding either, so I'm doing really well (even though I'm not consistent with deep conditioning or have a set routine)

My plan for this month is to trim my hair, and work on a regimen to get my hair in optimum health. I've been dieting, excercising, and taking supplements to lose weight, and to get healthy from the inside out...I just need to work more on my hair's 'outer' appearance, I guess you can say.

I've been looking at southerntease' blog for inspiration...her hair is gorgeous, and she has natural heads from this board that have gorgeous hair as well..


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 7, 2008)

it's getting frustrating and I'm SO SCARED with summer approaching.

Girls, in the summer months i would just wash, mousse and go curly w/ my texlax.  That's it.  No stress.

Now I can't do that because i'll look RIDICULOUS and then have to deal with the torture of detangling/breakage etc.  WHAT DO I DO?!  My hair is at the bottom of my brastrap sloooowly making it's way south.  I have 7 months of newgrowth and I AM SOOO TEMPTED to chop.  And then just yesterday, out of NOWHERE my SO(ish) says..."i really love your hair long, it was cute short too, but i just love it long like this."  
So now that's kinda like pressure not to chop too.... I know ultimately he wont' give a damn about short/long but hearing it was like oh GOSH... ya know.
AND i have a vacation coming up in early June and I'm already stressing about what to do w/ my hair considering the sun/pool/beach water UUUGGGGHHH!!!!!!

HELP MEEEE make it through summer w/o chopping or chemicals.  I don't know if i can make it.....i just don't know.

(thanks for letting me vent girls)


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 10, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> it's getting frustrating and I'm SO SCARED with summer approaching.
> 
> Girls, in the summer months i would just wash, mousse and go curly w/ my texlax.  That's it.  No stress.
> 
> ...



It depresses me to even say this but "BUN, BUN, BUN, BUN, BUN" - lol.  i was so upset this weekend when i whipped out my jar of curly custard from kinky curly to try to do the wet look/wash and go (which is SUPPOSED to help blend the new growth).  OMG - horrible.  My roots were thick and wavy and then the rest of my hair was stringly and wavy. it was SUCH a big difference. So, i put it in a bun, like everyday of my life since.....who knows - lol.  I guess i'll be using the custard as a gel to hold my hairline back. oh well. cant wait till it gets longer.  btw - for the vacation. i would def braid or do twisties in the front to tame the ng and look cute with the back out. i'd braid the whole head if your more concerned about your hairs protection.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think I am going to transition but I am way too chicken to bc. When I transitioned the first time I bc'd after nine months. I think my husband would flip out if I went from bsl to a twa. I currently have about two inches of ng and I am trying to hold out for 20 months.


----------



## SEMO (Mar 10, 2008)

I just saw this thread and thought I'd pop in to encourage you all to keep going and moving toward your goals.  Transitioning isn't impossible.   

Whimsy, I would recommend that you try curling your hair using perm rods (like a roller set) for the summer.  I did this during my transition so that I would be able to wear my hair down, and it blended the two textures while allowing me to "preview" what my hair would maybe look like all natural (little curls all over my head--but not like shirley temple curls).  Plus the style lasted for days (up to a week if you're good at maintaining hairstyles--I don't sleep pretty ) and was low maintenance (I just re-fluffed everyday).  You can find perm rods at Walmart.

HollyG, stay encouraged.  You can make it through a long transition .  I myself transitioned for about 18 months.  I did endure a number of days wearing a bun, but the time wasn't horrible and now I am enjoying my natural hair.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Semo. I think I am going to cut my hair to apl and then just keep slowly trimming off relaxed hair until my 20 month deadline


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 10, 2008)

SEMO said:


> Whimsy, I would recommend that you try curling your hair using perm rods (like a roller set) for the summer.  I did this during my transition so that I would be able to wear my hair down, and it blended the two textures while allowing me to "preview" what my hair would maybe look like all natural (little curls all over my head--but not like shirley temple curls).  Plus the style lasted for days (up to a week if you're good at maintaining hairstyles--I don't sleep pretty ) and was low maintenance (I just re-fluffed everyday).  You can find perm rods at Walmart.



thanks semo... i must also add that i'm bad w/ styling my hair.  all i know how to do is a bun, straighten it w/ my maxiglide and wear it wash n go curly.  I may try this though...


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think that I'm going to transition.  I cut my locs about 2 and a half years ago and put in my relaxer in October of 2007.  I like the ease but my hair is so thin and I miss my natural curls.  I hadn't even heard of LHCF with my natural hair.  I didn't know that I could get a Dominican blowout if I was fiending for straight hair.  I didn't know nuthin

I am about 6 weeks post and I have about 1/2 inch of NG.  I am going to bantu right now.  I am in the middle of 'Surrender to Laziness' night and it's driving my family crazy.  I'm going to take care of myself tonight.

Bantu, long bath, self-pedi, two movies - The Brave One and Atonement (playing right now).  La la me day.

I'm looking forward to the challenge.  The last time I went natural, I just cut it all off and had a TWA for a while until I could grip it to twist it.  

All I do now is put my hair in a bun anywho.  When I did put rollers in my hair my husband liked it so the bantus should work out.  When I wrapped it, he didn't.  

Natural hair, here I come!


----------



## SEMO (Mar 10, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> thanks semo... i must also add that i'm bad w/ styling my hair.  all i know how to do is a bun, straighten it w/ my maxiglide and wear it wash n go curly.  I may try this though...



Oh, I am TOTALLY sure you can do this .  If anyone is styling challenging I am.  What helped me is that the first time I did this style someone else put the rods in so I could observe their technique before I tried it.  One tip I learned is:  when you roll the hair on the rods start at the bottom and wrap the hair around up to the top of the rod (without over lapping the hair).

I wish I could find pics of my hair with that style.


----------



## filthyfresh (Mar 10, 2008)

15 weeks post reporting in. I've got my 4a coilies coming in full force. I've got about 1.5" of NG. Only problem is that I've got barely SL hair.  I guess I'm going to have to invest in some Curlformers, which is going to be hard to do since I'm a poor college student. But I'm going to have to work it out. Maybe I'll get two packs and just make big sections. Either way, I have a long ways to go until I'm one year without a relaxer. This should be interesting.


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just popping in to say don't give up - we can make it!! I hit 12 weeks yesterday, and I'm doing okay. Seeing those waves and curls *almost* makes me want to chop chop chop, but I am hiding the scissors until June, when I'll do a trim. I know my DH would flip if I cut all my hair off, although he is definitely supportive of my transition and promises to "punish" me if I so much as look at a relaxer.  

Anyhow, all of you keep up the great work. It will be worth it in the end!


----------



## reallynow (Mar 12, 2008)

Decisions, Decisions.................I want to transition, but I am not sure I can make it through!!!  I transitioned before BUT I was coming out of a short pixie cut so it wasn't a "hard" process.  I wore twist sets and braid outs and my hair grew pretty quickly.  No breakage, shedding, nada! Hmmmmmm, now I am between SL and APL and I would not want to do a BC (DH would pass out).............I'm going to think hard on it.  I'm only 7 wks post now but I ususally go 14-16 weeks, oh what to do, what to do!!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 12, 2008)

hey ladies!
i did a search on the BKT (brazilian keratin treatment) and i'm still undecided.  any transitioners use this?  how did it effect ur new growth as opposed to ur relaxed hair. is it worth it as far as stopping breakage, etc.


----------



## Elkaye (Mar 12, 2008)

After having relaxed hair for close to 20 years, I decided to transition.  It's been a little more than 3 months since my last relaxer.  Even though I have about 1.5 inches of natural hair, I won't consider doing a BC right now because I need to conceal my weird-shaped head, lol.  But about a week ago, I did a 3-5 inch mini chop to even things out a bit, especially since my hair was getting thinned out from me not knowing how to take care of it as well as a change in diet.  

I've been lurking in this thread for a few days now enjoying the support and advice of you beautiful ladies as well as finding the answers to my questions (Whew on page 30 now!).  My family isn't overly supportive-- my sisters keep telling me that I need a perm, my brother offered to pay for a salon visit to get my hair straightened, and my mom wasn't happy that I lost a few inches (it's not that short--my hair currently brushes my shoulders). They'll come around eventually (I hope)...


Well, since I've somewhat introduced myself, I guess I should continue reading this thread (only 117 pages to go)...


----------



## filthyfresh (Mar 13, 2008)

15 weeks post.
Lord have mercy.
My hair's better than I thought it'd be.
I've got coils and corkscrews going on. 
It's crazy. I never knew my hair could do that.
I'm trying to resist the creamy crack.
It's hard...so very hard. 
But I look at these curls and I hold my ground.
I think I'm going to start doing rollersets and curlformers.
I may ultimately get a sew in or something to hide this hair.


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have decided to transition as well. My last relaxer was Jan 28th, and I plan to grow for 10 months and big chop. I plan to wear rollersets, braid outs, twist outs and braids for a few months too. Hopefully I can make it until November without too much trouble.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 13, 2008)

Elkaye said:


> After having relaxed hair for close to 20 years, I decided to transition. It's been a little more than 3 months since my last relaxer. Even though I have about 1.5 inches of natural hair, I won't consider doing a BC right now because I need to conceal my weird-shaped head, lol. But about a week ago, I did a 3-5 inch mini chop to even things out a bit, especially since my hair was getting thinned out from me not knowing how to take care of it as well as a change in diet.
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for a few days now enjoying the support and advice of you beautiful ladies as well as finding the answers to my questions (Whew on page 30 now!). My family isn't overly supportive-- my sisters keep telling me that I need a perm, my brother offered to pay for a salon visit to get my hair straightened, and my mom wasn't happy that I lost a few inches (it's not that short--my hair currently brushes my shoulders). They'll come around eventually (I hope)...
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the boards and to transitioning


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 13, 2008)

I've been transitioning a year this past Feb. It was a little rough at first but it's so much better now. I still have a ways to go because I refuse to cut my hair. I just do a little trim. I'm loving my natural texture too. the back of my head after the crown ends to the nape is mostly 4a, and the front and crown are 4b. It's a trip trying to deal with different textures.


----------



## adf23 (Mar 13, 2008)

Checking in as well.  April 4th will make a year.  All is going well, I did another mini-chop last week, cut about 2 inches off, so now I am back to a longer bob.   I plan to keep my hair around this length, until I cut the rest of the relaxed ends, which my estimation will be sometime between Dec08-April09.

Because of the mini-chops, about half of the hair on my head is relaxed, the other half natural.


----------



## RubyWoo (Mar 13, 2008)

Elkaye said:


> After having relaxed hair for close to 20 years, I decided to transition.  It's been a little more than 3 months since my last relaxer.  Even though I have about 1.5 inches of natural hair, I won't consider doing a BC right now because I need to conceal my weird-shaped head, lol.  But about a week ago, I did a 3-5 inch mini chop to even things out a bit, especially since my hair was getting thinned out from me not knowing how to take care of it as well as a change in diet.
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for a few days now enjoying the support and advice of you beautiful ladies as well as finding the answers to my questions (Whew on page 30 now!).  My family isn't overly supportive-- my sisters keep telling me that I need a perm, my brother offered to pay for a salon visit to get my hair straightened, and my mom wasn't happy that I lost a few inches (it's not that short--my hair currently brushes my shoulders). They'll come around eventually (I hope)...
> 
> ...



 Welcome to the board!

So far so good y'all.  I'm almost 13 weeks post my hair is doing great. I've been cornrowing my hair and rocking falls and phony ponies.  I plan to put braids in this weekend and leave my hair in braids for about 2 months. For summer I want to do wet sets w/flexi rods and braid outs so that I can enjoy my longer hair w/o risking damage.  My plan now is to grow my hair to BSL (which I think I'll get there by the end of summer due to the surprising amount of growth I've been getting) and start cutting an inch off every two months while maintaining the length. 

Last night I cut the relaxed ends off of a very small section of my hair in my crown and I love my natural hair!  I wanted a sneak preview of what to expect .  I now know why people say they felt like their hair came to life when they chopped.  I'm tempted to cut the rest of my relaxed ends off on my whole head but I won't.  I have a plan and I want to stick it.  I've been inspired by SouthernTease to transition w/o the BC and her hair has been thriving.  Anyhoo, the small section of hair in my crown that is natural now, is about 2 inches and the shrinkage is not that bad at all.  I wet it, cut, and then put some lacio lacio on it and my hair feels soo soft and still feels that way now.  I'm glad that Lacio Lacio still works wonderfully on my natural hair and I plan keep it as a staple. Then again, it also helped with my long stretches in the past and does great with my new growth so I don't see why that would've been different.  I was a little concerned that I would have to get new products when I'm completely natural (since that is what happened with some folks here) but I highly doubt I will need to.


----------



## Rei (Mar 13, 2008)

filthyfresh said:


> 15 weeks post.
> Lord have mercy.
> My hair's better than I thought it'd be.
> I've got coils and corkscrews going on.
> ...



also remember though that you still have the relaxed hair weighing your ng down  my ng is a lot of corkscrews as well but i know my natural texture, and as soon as the relaxed hair is gone, its shrinking right back up into an unidentifiable pattern


----------



## Cocoa21 (Mar 13, 2008)

filthyfresh said:


> 15 weeks post.
> Lord have mercy.
> My hair's better than I thought it'd be.
> I've got coils and corkscrews going on.
> ...


 

I'm 15 wks post too and my hair is doing alot better than I thought it would. Its crazy b/c when I was like 8 wks post, my hair started  and breaking every time I put a comb to it, but as the new growth gets longer and thicker, the breaking has stopped.  I hide my hair as well. I keep it braided and wear half wigs. Its definately helping me get through the process. I'm loving my new growth so far and have no plans on relaxing. I'm focusing on hitting the one year mark.


----------



## filthyfresh (Mar 13, 2008)

Cocoa21 said:


> I'm 15 wks post too and my hair is doing alot better than I thought it would. Its crazy b/c when I was like 8 wks post, my hair started and breaking every time I put a comb to it, but as the new growth gets longer and thicker, the breaking has stopped. I hide my hair as well. I keep it braided and wear half wigs. Its definately helping me get through the process. I'm loving my new growth so far and have no plans on relaxing. I'm focusing on hitting the one year mark.


 
I'm focused on a year too. I noticed I have a lot less breakage.
Also, I noticed I my scalp isn't as dry. Which is very interesting.
I guess because I'm actually moisturizing and sealing with oil. LOL.
Hopefully, we will make it through and have beautiful healthy hair.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 13, 2008)

For some reason when I decided to transition my NG was taking forever to appear. Normally 6 weeks post would look like 6  months. But I have been using Sulu Maxgro for about 2 weeks now, and the NG is starting to roll in. This product better work wonders .. cuz the smell is


----------



## Andy1979 (Mar 14, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> For some reason when I decided to transition my NG was taking forever to appear. Normally 6 weeks post would look like 6 months. But I have been using Sulu Maxgro for about 2 weeks now, and the NG is starting to roll in. This product better work wonders .. cuz the smell is


 
Let me know how that works out for you.  I bought that stuff and I didn't last a week.  My hubby wouldn't come near me with that smell in my head.   It's a shame too because I've heard such great things about how much growth you can get.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 16, 2008)

Andy1979 said:


> Let me know how that works out for you.  I bought that stuff and I didn't last a week.  My hubby wouldn't come near me with that smell in my head.   It's a shame too because I've heard such great things about how much growth you can get.



Looks like I have to stop using it ... I've been using it for about 2 weeks and now I'm having a terrible outbreak on my forehead  ... not sure if it's truly from Sulu but that's the only thing new I've added


----------



## Andy1979 (Mar 16, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Looks like I have to stop using it ... I've been using it for about 2 weeks and now I'm having a terrible outbreak on my forehead  ... not sure if it's truly from Sulu but that's the only thing new I've added


Sorry to hear that.  I did have trouble with it seeping onto my forehead but I never brokeout from it.


----------



## EnJaye (Mar 16, 2008)

OK ladies I am officially in!! AGHHHHH!!! I haven't relaxed since September and I gettin a pretty big chop on Friday (it will be bittersweet). I have seborrheic dermititis so letting go of the chemicals is going to help out a great deal. Talk to you ladies soon!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a question about transitioning in braids:
 I realize you shouldn't put a lot of products in your hair because it can cause buildup at the base of your braid. But I have a scalp that can eat oil in less than a day.

 Any recommendations of something I can use to keep my scalp moisturized during this transition?  

I currently spray motions leave in conditioner mixed with palmer's evoo every night and every morning my scalp is dry again


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello There! Ive been transition for about 15 weeks and my protective style has been micros braids.

In i use African Royale braid spray and this keep my hair moisture also i use some QP mango 

wash every 2 week with an net over the braids
then apply an conditioner


----------



## ashiah (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, since someone bumped this thread, I'll use this as an excuse to gloat about my one year transitioning anniversary.  Woot!  For whatever bizarre reason my hair is 8 million times easier to handle now than it was 6 months ago.


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Mar 31, 2008)

ashiah said:


> Well, since someone bumped this thread, I'll use this as an excuse to gloat about my one year transitioning anniversary. Woot! For whatever bizarre reason my hair is 8 million times easier to handle now than it was 6 months ago.


 

Congrats on making it a year!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey ladies 

I've been relaxing my hair for over 10 years, and I've transitioned once before but caved in to the creamy crack  This time, I'm going to transition and for real this time!

Right now I'm 4 weeks post-relaxer. My question is, do you ladies have any ideas of good shampoos and deep conditioners that are sulfate-free, alcohol-free and cones-free as well as REALLY moisturizing?


----------



## divya (Apr 5, 2008)

ashiah said:


> Well, since someone bumped this thread, I'll use this as an excuse to gloat about my one year transitioning anniversary.  Woot!  For whatever bizarre reason my hair is 8 million times easier to handle now than it was 6 months ago.



Congrats!!!

That's great to hear because it was at 6 months that I went back to texturizing/texlaxing. I plan to stay on board this time though!


----------



## Mom23 (Apr 5, 2008)

ashiah said:


> Well, since someone bumped this thread, I'll use this as an excuse to gloat about my one year transitioning anniversary. Woot! For whatever bizarre reason my hair is 8 million times easier to handle now than it was 6 months ago.


 
Congratulations on making it a year!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Apr 5, 2008)

I am trying for the second time to transition. I hope I can do it this time. The detangling got the best of me last time. This time I am trying some new products, so wish me the best.


----------



## filthyfresh (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm 19 weeks post ladies.
I still haven't given in. LOL.
I'm beginning to like not having to worry about a relaxer.
I mentioned to a co-worker I had to wash my hair.
She said, "No, you need a perm."
I said, No, I'm growing my hair naturally and getting rid of the relaxed hair.
She said, "Oh..."
I said, My hair comes in as spiral curls.
She said, "Ohhh! That's going to be pretty."
But that kind of led me to think, why does my hair have to come in spirals to be pretty? What if it didnt? Would I be considered any less beautiful? 
Then again, I can't listen to her anyway. She's Ear Length and has been since I met her almost a year ago.
Meanwhile I've gone from EL, NL,  now to semi-SL (I've got maybe an inch to go) in a year. 
Oh well, I tell you about those haters.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 5, 2008)

68 weeks posts and loving my hair
silicon mix is a godsend!


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 5, 2008)

just wanted to let you all know that I havent posted in here for a while....because i BC'ed! lol

I made a thread about it but i wanted to come in here and tell u all it was about a month ago. Pics are in my fotki.


----------



## Elkaye (Apr 6, 2008)

LilMorenita said:


> just wanted to let you all know that I havent posted in here for a while....because i BC'ed! lol
> 
> I made a thread about it but i wanted to come in here and tell u all it was about a month ago. Pics are in my fotki.




Congratulations on the BC! I visted your fotki--  your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## Rei (Apr 6, 2008)

in week 26, and braiding it up for weeks 27-38


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm really upset girls.  I need help!  I'm 8 months post (and was trying for a 16 month transition)
my hair looks retarded out curly, and I can't braid it up (due to work), for some reason it's not holding the pattern when i braidout/twistout, and flatironing all summer long will do major damage....
Any suggestions on how I can cope w/o having to BC?!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 7, 2008)

LilMorenita said:


> just wanted to let you all know that I havent posted in here for a while....because i BC'ed! lol
> 
> I made a thread about it but i wanted to come in here and tell u all it was about a month ago. Pics are in my fotki.


 
CONGRATS!!!!
Your hair looks awesome!!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Apr 7, 2008)

Just checking back in...
I did a semi bc so im more natural than relaxed.  The only part of my hair that is relaxed is my bang.  I'm holding out until May then i'm going to cut it off and stick to my daily wash and go.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 7, 2008)

Braidouts with cornrows and permrods at the end are doing me justice with this new growth... So far


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 7, 2008)

what's permrods?


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Apr 7, 2008)

This is week 68...

After a year and a half on LHCF, I finally have staples and a regimen, and I see some progress (minus one setback)

I've also now KNOW that I won't be relaxing ever again.
Throughout this whole process, I didn't know if I was doing a reallly long stretch  or if I was transitioning..but I know now that I am transitioning until I reach my hair length goal. What that length is, I don't know yet but I'll know when I get there, and as long as my hair is healthy in the process, then it will be alright by me.

I'll come back w/ pics, but I rollerset and flatironed my hair this weekend, and you can't tell me my hair doesn't look good today  my ends aren't chewed up like I thought, and I only needed a minor trim, and I won't be trimming again until the summer.

oh...

acv rinses, dr. bronners castile peppermint soap, ms keys 10 en 1, giovanni direct leave in, and ors olive oil hair serum get a huuuge thumbs up from me


I just need to find an every day moisturiizng leave in that won't make my hair revert and I'm set!!


oh, I almost BC'ed this weekend, b/c after my acv rinse, my hair was sooo ready for a great dc...and after I rinsed ms keys 10 en 1 out, my ringlets were gleaming, and seperated and light...that I almost took scissors to it, but I am not yet willing to sacrifice length


----------



## Baby Girl (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope it is not to late to join but I am into my second month of transitioning and I am seriously thinking about relaxing. The problem is I had tight cornrows a while back that removed some of my hair on the side. My hair was already fine, and now that I am transitioning I have new growth all over except in that spot. If that hair grows back then that will be fine but it is just fine baby hairs. 

My hairdresser advised that if i go natural then the hair in that spot might grow back. Has anyone that has transitioned or is transitioned had this kind of dilemma. Please help, I want my hair to be healthy and if i go natural then I know it will be healthy. What can I do or what should I do?


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 8, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> what's permrods?


 

i  think thats wat they are called. The jheri curl rods... here is a pic


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am 16 weeks post today, and it has started getting hard for me these past 2 weeks. The NG is really showing out on me right now. I don't have too much of an issue with tangles - it's just BIG. I've been keeping it curly or in braid outs. I admit, I have been sooooo tempted to relax. DH won't let me, and I know if I did that I would regret it. So, I'm trying to hold out. I think I'm going to finally give that coconut milk treatment a try. 

Whimsy, what products are you using for your braid-outs? I definitely agree that perm rods on the ends help, or even flexirods.


----------



## BklynHeart (Apr 8, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> I'm really upset girls. I need help! I'm 8 months post (and was trying for a 16 month transition)
> my hair looks retarded out curly, and I can't braid it up (due to work), for some reason it's not holding the pattern when i braidout/twistout, and flatironing all summer long will do major damage....
> Any suggestions on how I can cope w/o having to BC?!


 
You can get some small rollers and put those on the ends of your braidout/twistout. This way they'll be hidden and will blend in better with the natural hair. 

It's been 15 months for me, but I plan to cut the rest of the length off in May.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 9, 2008)

Checking in .. 11 weeks post .. feeling good .. looking great .... thanks to a partial sew in though


----------



## sunnydaze (Apr 9, 2008)

I am at week 51. My one year nappiversary will be on the 15th.

I cut about three inches off a couple weeks ago, so I cannot do my bun as seen in my avatar anymore..right now I am sporting a frizzy/curly phony pony most days...

Looking at my hair wet..all I can say is the bottom half of my hair that is relaxed looks really sad and tired compared to my natural hair shooting out.

I do need to come up with some other options in terms of styling..its too humid down here to bother with blowing it out..


----------



## Caramela (Apr 9, 2008)

I am almost 4 months post (It might be 4.5 since I can't remember the exact date I relaxed last) It's not that difficult managing the NG but I'm still on the fence regarding relaxing it. It would be SO much easier for me to just BC and grow that way, but since that isn't an option, I might be relaxing at the end of the month.


----------



## Luxurious12 (Apr 9, 2008)

Baby Girl said:


> I hope it is not to late to join but I am into my second month of transitioning and I am seriously thinking about relaxing. The problem is I had tight cornrows a while back that removed some of my hair on the side. My hair was already fine, and now that I am transitioning I have new growth all over except in that spot. If that hair grows back then that will be fine but it is just fine baby hairs.
> 
> My hairdresser advised that if i go natural then the hair in that spot might grow back. Has anyone that has transitioned or is transitioned had this kind of dilemma. Please help, I want my hair to be healthy and if i go natural then I know it will be healthy. What can I do or what should I do?


 

I would definitely go natural if I were you.  It is not easy to transition, but it is worth it.  When I was getting myy hair relaxed, my hair line broke off quiite a bit, bt now my hairline has filled out a lot.  I have been transitioning for 25 weeks now and it can be a pain, but at the same time it is a great experieence.  Good luck!


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Apr 9, 2008)

6 months post checking in. The next few months will be hard for me. Making it to 6 months was not a problem because I only texlaxed twice a year anyway. Its just at 6 months is usually when I became frustrated with my new growth. I have been getting dominican blowouts about once every 3 or 4 weeks and then wearing my hair curly in a ponytail or bannana clip the rest of the time. Coconut Oil and Cowashes have helped me a lot but some days my hair still feels really dry.  I only wash once every two weeks with shampoo and the first few days after that my hair always feels dry.  I did a mini chop of about 2 inches as you can see in my avatar.  I think I will do that every 6 months at least.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I will be transitioning.... 

This is really a hard decision to make because of my fears of how I will be percieved (especially in the workplace).

I don't want to cut my hair, so I guess I don't really know where to start.

All I do know is that my new growth can be difficult to handle and shedding scares me. 

But, I do want to have my natural hair back. 

**faints now**


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies! Just checking in again. I *almost* ended this transition yesterday, at 16 weeks post. I even bought the relaxer - much to hubby's chagrin. But I decided to stick with it. I did flat iron and give myself a small trim. It was getting kinda tough, but I'm gonna sell that relaxer and keep on going. I really do like how thick my hair is getting without relaxing, so I know it will be worth it in the end. Hope all is going well with all of you.


----------



## justsimply (Apr 16, 2008)

Just wanted to say I'm still hanging in there.  Although the transition got easier after about 12 weeks, I decided to do kinky twist about 5 weeks ago and I'm loving it  .  It's my first time doing this with added hair.  Five weeks is long for me so I'm thinking of the next hair style, as I plan to take these down this weekend.  It has been sooooo convenient though.  But I have to do a "hair health" check.  I'm trying to take good care of my hair while in the twists (moisturizing, washing, etc), but I don't want to be 10 weeks in to find that I wasn't doing enough.  I figure I'll take these out, see what's up with my hair for a couple of weeks and then if all is well do this again (or braids) for a longer period...kind of like extending your stretches longer each time.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Apr 16, 2008)

Transitioners what heat protectants do you use, and frequent flat ironers has it put a toll on your hair success. Frequent meaning twice a month.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 16, 2008)

12wks post ... & i flat iron every night when i return from the gym  .. i need MAJOR help


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm struggling with wanting to be all natural and continuing in this seemingly endless transition. It's been 17 months (and a week) since my last relaxer, and I'm ready to  just do my BC already . It's not that my transition has been hard or anything, I'm just impatient, I think and ready to see what my 'real' hair looks lik

Maybe I'll do a mini chop. I haven't done one in a couple of months. That might help my itchy trimming finger


----------



## adf23 (Apr 17, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I'm struggling with wanting to be all natural and continuing in this seemingly endless transition. It's been 17 months (and a week) since my last relaxer, and I'm ready to  just do my BC already . It's not that my transition has been hard or anything, I'm just impatient, I think and ready to see what my 'real' hair looks lik
> 
> Maybe I'll do a mini chop. I haven't done one in a couple of months. That might help my itchy trimming finger



How long are you trying to transition for?


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 17, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> 12wks post ... & i flat iron every night when i return from the gym  .. i need MAJOR help



Have you tried flat twisting or cornrowing the front of your hair?


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Apr 17, 2008)

adf23 said:


> How long are you trying to transition for?


 
2 years...I didn't really have a plan when I 1st started to transition. My 1st 3 months post relaxer were a stretch that turned into another 9 months of not relaxing my hair b/c I was pregnant. The last 4 months have been me going back and forth on wanting to be relaxed and natural....but I really don't know what I want at this point. I just want healthy hair


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Apr 20, 2008)

I just discovered something, some of ya'll might already know this, but I didn't and I'mma share anyway 

I'm currently 27 weeks post and detageling has never really been a problem but sometimes it seems like my conditioner isn't doing anything to my hair, until I bought Neutrogena Anti-Residue Shampoo. Man, that ish is the truth. I washed my hair with it and slapped on some conditioner and my hair has never been this easy to detangle..boy oh boy.
So, I guess the reason is that I had too much product build-up and this shampoo solved the problem! So if you have issues with your contidioner not doing the job, you might wanna try this shampoo...

Well that is it for my little epiphany


----------



## lareese*monay (Apr 20, 2008)

*LOTS and LOTS of breakage*

So I've been lurking around for awhile trying to pick up tips and tricks for me, my mom and my sister(we have all decided to go natural) and I went out and got some new shampoo and as well as some essential oils.  I had been co washing my hair every two days and wearing a wash and go but when I recently washed my hair and detangled it, I lost a good amount of hair.  If I didn't have such thick hair I would have been freaking out, well I admit I was a little freaked out by all the hair coming out but I calmed my self by thinking it's just hair it'll grown back but I don't know what I'm doing wrong

Besides that I have been having a lot of breakage and I have no idea what to do because my hair seems every soft and moisterized so i'm confused


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 20, 2008)

lareese*monay,
            Maybe your hair is TOO moisturized. The protein/moisture balance of your hair might be off. You could try an aphogee treatment (hardcore protein) or maybe a conditioner that specifically says that it is a protein conditioner. 

It's cute that you are transitioning along with your mom and sis!!


----------



## Elkaye (Apr 21, 2008)

I need a bit of advice on braids.

For the first time, I am wearing my hair in braids and loving it!    Every other night I oil my scalp with pure coconut oil mixed with a few drops rosemary oil, and  I moisturize the braids when needed.  I've also washed my hair in the braids a couple of times without any problems.   

The only thing is I have no clue when the braids should be removed.  They were put in about three weeks ago, and they still look pretty good.  There is a bit of new growth showing at the roots, but it doesn't look too bad to me.  In your opinion, how long should braids be left in hair? A month or more?  Or am I  suppose to wait until they look bad?


----------



## SEMO (Apr 21, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> 12wks post ... & i flat iron every night when i return from the gym  .. i need MAJOR help



First of all, (((HUGS))).  I can sense your frustration, but everyone hits roadblocks like this at one time in their transition .  Just remember, this is only a temporary situation.  One day your transition will be over.

Also, unless you're really partial to keeping your hair straight, I would recommend you try wearing a braid out.  After you work out you could rinse your hair (to get rid of any salt from sweating), cowash (for moisture), then twist or braid your hair in like 8 sections.  When your hair is dry you can unbraid it and wear your hair wavy/curly or sleek it back into a cute ponytail .

Let me know how this goes if you decide to try it.

P.S.
V05 is a great, cheap conditioner to use for a cowash, and Garnier Fructis curl and shine leave in is a great, light, daily moisturizer.  I can PM you later some tips I learned for cowashing, if you need them let me know.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 22, 2008)

HI girls,

Just checking in w/ a lil update.
So in March I did a good cut, got rid of about 4 inches of texlaxed hair in the back and cut 4-8 inches of hair off to make layers all throughout (pic in avatar)

I had a lil breakdown thinking about what the summer months would be like seeing as though all I do is wash n go's in the summer, and now I cannot.  BUT I'm just going to keep on doing my weekly wash/maxiglide session until the end of the year.  For the weeks that I go on vacation, I'll just get my hair braided.  Simple Solution.

I'm 8 months post, this is the longest I've transitioned!! last time, I BCed after 6 months.  I'm going until the end of the year!

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## aloof one (Apr 22, 2008)

I did texturize a while back but I have over an inch of NG so I'm back into transitioning again...

My hair is the same length as it was back when I started, but its thicker and I don't have hilights. I think I'll do better now since I know how to take care of my hair  Plus the demarcation is a lot easier now that its between texturized and natural hair instead of relaxed and natural. A lot less breakage and a lot easier to style now.

I will BC the fully relaxed hair this year and all the texturized hair hopefully next year.. I hope!


----------



## cupcakes (Apr 24, 2008)

hello everyone... its official i am transitioning and so excited. i plan on gradually cutting off the relaxed ends . i am bsl now and hopefully by the end of my transition i will be a little past apl unstretched. my hair grows an inch per month so that is my plan. im starting off with almost 2 inches of NG, wish me luck!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 24, 2008)

May 1st will make 6 months.
everything is going well. I've been protective styling, but i think once exams and classes are done i will start wearing my hair out.
im loving my hair so far!

however im torn between bleaching my hair this summer or sticking with the jet back? ahhh


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 24, 2008)

One day I am in hair heaven then the next hair heck,

13 weeks post 
So I gave up the partial sew ins cuz my hair new growth wasn't allowing my hair to fall properly. 
Then I tried a bun and it looked like a hot mess, 
then I tried a twist out and it looked like a royal mess, 
then I tried bantu knots and it looked like a frizzy mess. 

So now I am stuck with no style, no hope, and nothing to do. My hair is wet, wrapped up, and chillin .. 

Just needed to vent ... Thanks


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 24, 2008)

I am transitioning out of this Texlax I have, I have about 2 more inches to go and my hair will be all natural and back to where it started, I am not cutting the two inches because my hair is short and I will like to gain those 2 inches before cutting, The texlax is making it easier to transition and you can't even tell where it starts or end, I just do wash n go's and rollersets, I will say by july I should be all natural


----------



## lollyoo (Apr 29, 2008)

just checking in
8 month post on the 14th of April. only 1in trim since december. doing ok.
currently in braids.
how's everone doing?


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 30, 2008)

That's It! I can't take it no more. I am sick sick sick sick sick of self-relaxing/texlaxing and I dont trust stylists at all (always ignored my warning that my scalp is extrmely sensitive). The only solution for me is to go natural. I know it's the right thing to do now instead of later. Seeing as how Im already FED UP and hating the way the texlaxing is going. I will be sticking to co-washing and growing out my hair without BC (will cut gradually at later time, I worked too hard for this lil length ). I had been thinking about this for a while and my unhappiness with my last texlax this morning is a BIG BIG Sign that I need to go ahead and get my tail on board the natural boat. Im feeling happier and excited already! Glad to get all that out


----------



## divya (Apr 30, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> That's It! I can't take it no more. I am sick sick sick sick sick of self-relaxing/texlaxing and I dont trust stylists at all (always ignored my warning that my scalp is extrmely sensitive). The only solution for me is to go natural. I know it's the right thing to do now instead of later. Seeing as how Im already FED UP and hating the way the texlaxing is going. I will be sticking to co-washing and growing out my hair without BC (will cut gradually at later time, I worked too hard for this lil length ). I had been thinking about this for a while and my unhappiness with my last texlax this morning is a BIG BIG Sign that I need to go ahead and get my tail on board the natural boat. Im feeling happier and excited already! Glad to get all that out



Congrats! Welcome to our world!


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 30, 2008)

divya said:


> Congrats! Welcome to our world!


 

So sweet...Thank you. 

I called my sister and told her to come pick up the collection relaxer, neutralizing poo, moisturizing conditioner...I told her if she doesn't get it, i'll throw it in the trash because a few months from now if things get difficult, i don't want any temptation around. She mositurizes her hair all the time. She just needs to learn to stretch a couple of more weeks to avoid all that damage. I also plan to tell her about using protein because I don't think she does it. i wish she'd go natural with me but I know not to open my mouth to ask her caus she'll look at me like I have lost my mind  .


----------



## princessnad (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't know if I have posted on this thread yet, but I have been reading and it has been a big help.  

My last relaxer was Jan 6, 2008.  I have been using wigs and it has been going ok, but my head is seriously tired of them and I have just been letting it hang out in a bun this week.  But it looks a hot stinkin mess .

I am not good at doing ... well any styles.  My hair was cut short in a style so now that it is APL it just looks funny when it is down... like a wierd in between stage.  I can't do wash and gos anymore (I used to airdry when I was fully relaxed) now my new growth sticks up like an afro and the relaxed hair falls down so I look horrible!  Sorry for the long rant but I need some help.

Anyone can recomend a style that is easy to do that is not a wash and go or bun?

It would be so appreciated

TIA


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 30, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I don't know if I have posted on this thread yet, but I have been reading and it has been a big help.
> 
> My last relaxer was Jan 6, 2008. I have been using wigs and it has been going ok, but my head is seriously tired of them and I have just been letting it hang out in a bun this week. But it looks a hot stinkin mess .
> 
> ...


 

Just wanted to send u a ((((hug)))). I understand your frustration. but I have no style ideas. that's why Im glad to wear wigs. I just co-wash and keep my hair plaitted.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Apr 30, 2008)

17 months and counting....

It's getting easier. I decided to stop fighting my hair, and to stop covering it up. I've been co washing in the morning, moisturizing, and pinning my hair up for the last week. I don't comb my hair outside of the shower, and it's not even hard to detangle when I do. (Following Southerntease's method [sort of] from when she first started transitioning)  My hair actually looks really cute by mid day, b/c it has dried a bit, and the curl definition is CRAZY...


----------



## missnurselady (Apr 30, 2008)

Im at 5mos post(my longest stretch ever) and Im seriously thinking about relaxing next week. Im sick of wigs and half wigs plus its getting hot outside and I know im not going to be a happy camper once the summer really starts. I was considering braids but they do a number on my hairline, im still trying to grow them back from my pixies that I had back in December. I was considering a sew in but with all this new growth leaving hair out is not an option, and im not that great doing a full head without it coming out looking like a conehead. I have been wearing curly hair for most of the year, so I wanted to switch it up this summer and go straight. I dont know what im going to do, but im prepping my hair as I type to relax next week. Maybe I will come across something on the board to help me with my dilema.


----------



## MiWay (May 1, 2008)

Yesterday made 20 weeks, and all is well.  I've been going to the salon and getting blowouts every 2 weeks, so I haven't really had to deal with my hair much.  The fact that my stylist is also going natural helped...she was very gentle with my hair.  

I'm learning that less is more.  I don't do anything but wrap my hair for 2 weeks, after getting it blown out, and I lose very little hair, if any at all.  I missed my appointment last week, so I decided to CW this morning.  Surprisingly, I only lost about 10-15 hairs...after almost 3 weeks of doing nothing to it.  I'm still nervous about how my hair will act today...hopefully it will cooperate, at least until I go back to the salon.


----------



## princessnad (May 1, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Just wanted to send u a ((((hug)))). I understand your frustration. but I have no style ideas. that's why Im glad to wear wigs. I just co-wash and keep my hair plaitted.


 
Thanks, that actually helps.  Maybe I will just pick up another wig because I am sick of my old one.  Haven't worn it for a couple days.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 1, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I don't know if I have posted on this thread yet, but I have been reading and it has been a big help.
> 
> My last relaxer was Jan 6, 2008. I have been using wigs and it has been going ok, but my head is seriously tired of them and I have just been letting it hang out in a bun this week. But it looks a hot stinkin mess .
> 
> ...


 
I've been transitioning since January too so I know how you're feeling.  I'm tired of the wigs and before I know it it will be summer and I'll be sweating' like no ones business.  They're just convenient.
Have you thought about braids, weaves or cornrows extensions to stop you from having to deal with the two textures for a while?


----------



## Mom23 (May 1, 2008)

I'm 13 weeks post and it's going okay...having alot of breakage this week for some reason.  Ugh. I have been rollersetting and it still works out pretty good, but I think I am going to look for a wig or something for the days I don't want to deal with my hair. erplexed


----------



## Soliel185 (May 1, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I don't know if I have posted on this thread yet, but I have been reading and it has been a big help.
> 
> My last relaxer was Jan 6, 2008. I have been using wigs and it has been going ok, but my head is seriously tired of them and I have just been letting it hang out in a bun this week. But it looks a hot stinkin mess .
> 
> ...


 
Have you tried braid outs or twist outs? It also might be a good time to look into getting your hair cut into another style so that it will fall better when/if you wear it down or curly. Also a flexirod or curlformer set would help blend your ng vs relaxed hair, and you can pin curls up or do a "puff" or just wear them down depending on your mood.


----------



## TCatt86 (May 1, 2008)

I'm still going strong.  My last relaxer was Jan. 2007.  I'm ready to cut off the relaxer.  I was wearing half wigs for a couple months, but now I'm wearing twistouts and flexirod sets.  I'm still looking for a good moisturizer.  I'm probably going to big chop within the next month.  I have to see how I feel.


----------



## Jada (May 1, 2008)

I'm at week 24 and I so want to cut of the relaxed ends, it seems like it tangles a lot. I washed and DCed last night and didn't have a problem with tangles because I actually took my time (I usually half-a$$ detangle). I did notice long strands coming out, but that has been happening for 4 years now, even more when I blowdry. I think it may stem from not combing my hair for a few days. I hope.


----------



## cinnamin316 (May 1, 2008)

I'm still transitioning. I've made a year post and everything seems to be getting easier for me. Detangling is no longer a task for me. I normally wash in sections and that has helped alot. I try and do 4 but when i'm lazy i only do 2. I normally use nexxus humectress to condition with but i used something different last night. i think it was optimum something. omg i had so much shedding. Needless to say i'm sticking with my nexxus lol.


----------



## Christa438 (May 1, 2008)

cinnamin316 said:


> I'm still transitioning. I've made a year post and everything seems to be getting easier for me. Detangling is no longer a task for me. I normally wash in sections and that has helped alot. I try and do 4 but when i'm lazy i only do 2. I normally use nexxus humectress to condition with but i used something different last night. i think it was optimum something. omg i had so much shedding. Needless to say i'm sticking with my nexxus lol.


 
Great progress, cinn!  i love your avi pic.


----------



## mymane (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone. Long time lurker here, lol. I decided a couple of months ago to turn my stretch into a tansition. For years I've wanted to go natural, however, I thought I had to chop all my hair off. That was not going to happen. I've had long hair my whole life so me and short hair might not work. I've never seen my natural texture because like many, my ma started relaxing my hair around...5. All she said was that it was thick. I'm tender headed too so i can see why she took that route. Anyway, I'll be five months post in a week or so. I just need help in regards to breakage and keeping my hair most. I've read the thread but still a lil confused as how to go about these.
  Thanks. sorry so long


----------



## sunnydaze (May 2, 2008)

mymane said:


> Hi everyone. Long time lurker here, lol. I decided a couple of months ago to turn my stretch into a tansition. For years I've wanted to go natural, however, I thought I had to chop all my hair off. That was not going to happen. I've had long hair my whole life so me and short hair might not work. I've never seen my natural texture because like many, my ma started relaxing my hair around...5. All she said was that it was thick. I'm tender headed too so i can see why she took that route. Anyway, I'll be five months post in a week or so. I just need help in regards to breakage and keeping my hair most. I've read the thread but still a lil confused as how to go about these.
> Thanks. sorry so long


 
Welcome to da club!!


----------



## cinnamin316 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Christa


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 2, 2008)

I have not relaxed my hair since January 08. My plan was to relax in May just before my birthday. But it looks like Omega 3 6 9 done changed up the game. My new growth is softer than it had ever been when taking msm. I am totally amazed at how our hair's natural healthy state comes out when we feed it the right things from the inside. I'm sitting here like, "do I really want to ruin these soft pretty waves with a relaxer. Mind you it wasnt like this before. I could kiss the feet of the poster who introduced Nordic Naturals. I originally started taking it for my acne which has cleared up 99% and has stayed that way for the longest time ever. Then I started noticing more shine and bigger waves growing from my head. I dont think I want to relax that. I have about two inches of it especially in my difficult crown area.

 I tried transitioning in 2003 and gave up after a couple of months because my hair was breaking and unmanageable. Now, I think I can actually do this. I've made so many health changes since 2003. Maybe my hair can handle the challenge now.

eta: also, I am so tired of looking at these thin relaxed ends. They need to be grown out!


----------



## Pheonixx (May 2, 2008)

Hey ya'll

I decided that I want to go natural. 
I'm 5 1/2 to 6 weeks post relaxer and I have almost an 1 1/2 of newgrowth. I thank this website for all the hair info and insight because I would not have had a clue.
Well--it's only an inch but I think I have just fallen in love with my true texture.  It's so curly!

I've had issues in the past with stretching but I think I can hang with it this time.  I'm a ful shoulderlength right now and I think I will be stretching for a while because I do not think I'd look good with a small fro.

The biggest concern for me is styling options. And I'm currently researching. I'm so used to wraps and ponytails I can't think of what else to do with my hair.


----------



## adf23 (May 2, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> I decided that I want to go natural.
> I'm 5 1/2 to 6 weeks post relaxer and I have almost an 1 1/2 of newgrowth. I thank this website for all the hair info and insight because I would not have had a clue.
> ...



Gotta get creative girlie!  There are so many options- bantu knots, braid outs, roller setting still works although alot of folks have a hard time believing so (you may have to go over the roots with a flat iron if you want a straight look, but its still an option)......if you get frustrated with your hair, you can always throw in braids, a phony pony tail, half wig, full on weave.  Truly- once you get past that 6-9month point, things become SO much easier.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 3, 2008)

the last 3 days have been bad hair days. 

i'm at that point where I want to BC but I refuse to do so to keep my length BUT i'm almost exactly 50/50 so hair is a chore. i'm seeing breakage and i'm bored with the same old cornrows week after week. 

i came sooooooooo close to BCing yesterday it was crazy. luckily for me i won't BC my own hair, and i know that _for me_ dealing w/ short natural hair would be the death of me. 


    I WANT MY RELAXED ENDS GONE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

ARRRGGGGH!     this is me---->      i feel like i'm in hair


----------



## mymane (May 4, 2008)

sunnydaze said:


> Welcome to da club!!


 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 4, 2008)

Have any transitioners noticed this happen to them:
I don't know what is going on here.
I have 18 weeks of new growth and its a lot softer than I remember my natural hair being.
Whats really freaking me out is that the balsd patch in the back of my head has grow a couple of inches and the hair almost straight with very loose coils. I'm supposed to be 4a/b.

MY REGIME
-Oil massage the night before wash day
-Wash twice a week with Ayurveda powders and DC condition evertime
-Plait hair after every wash on damp hair
-Baggy every night
-Moisturise twice a day
-MSM, Flaxseed oil, Vit B, Vit A, C AND D, Silica.


----------



## crazydaze911 (May 5, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Have any transitioners noticed this happen to them:
> I don't know what is going on here.
> I have 18 weeks of new growth and its a lot softer than I remember my natural hair being.
> Whats really freaking me out is that the balsd patch in the back of my head has grow a couple of inches and the hair almost straight with very loose coils. I'm supposed to be 4a/b.
> ...




I've noticed my new growth is alot softer, and  all of a  sudden, bangs that have  been bangs forever (without me ever cutting them - lol) are growing out. I think its b/c my mother was HORRIBLE at hair care and b/c she couldnt deal with my hair, relaxers seemed like the only way, but relaxers only caused more damage cuz she was so horrible at hair care - lol.  the ONLY issue thats driving me nuts is that i'm trying to transition w/out BCing and the demarcation line is DRIVING ME CRAZY. Its horrible.  my hair gets so matted in that area no matter how much conditioner i put in.  thats why i had to get the bkt - to save my hair!


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2008)

Welcome new transitioners! hope you stick to it.

I'm 9 months in and feeling pressure to texlax due to frustration, but I'm holding out.

vesta I haven't noticed that, but it sounds great, i'm glad you're growing in nice and healthy!!


----------



## PassionFruit (May 5, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Have any transitioners noticed this happen to them:
> I don't know what is going on here.
> I have 18 weeks of new growth and its a lot softer than I remember my natural hair being.
> Whats really freaking me out is that the balsd patch in the back of my head has grow a couple of inches and the hair almost straight with very loose coils. I'm supposed to be 4a/b.



Im not officially transitioning yet...  but am leaning towards it...Im about 12 weeks post texlax and until about 2 weeks ago I couldnt even tell I had NG.. its so soft and manageable...  the only way I can tell now is its slightly drier than the rest of my hair...

Im attributing that to Ayurvedics & co-washes


----------



## missthang (May 5, 2008)

This is my second run at going natural.  First time a just cut everything off and rocked a Caesar before growing locs to the middle of my back for about 4 years.

For some crack head reason I cut it all off and started perming again.

I'm a publicist and can't afford to go natural the extreme route again but this time around I’m having MAJOR issues.  I have a weave in and I am trying to use the ayurvedic powders and oils in growing my hair out.  It is difficult because I don’t have complete access to my hair to do the proper treating I’m use to.  My goal is s/l healthy strong hair by the end of 2008.  

I will be on this thread heavy cause I need help before I get impatient and pull out my jar of kiddy perm lol.


----------



## Irie1 (May 5, 2008)

*My length went down the drain!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ladies, please help!  I am transitioning from self texlaxed to natural and I am having a less than desireable time. I thought i'd finally mastered my technique but now i'm not so sure.  

I had gained a bit of length but last week when I washed my hair I noticed a whole lot of hair in the tub.  My hair is VERY thin, soft and fine, so needless to say, I can't afford to a lot of shedding or breakage.  

I have attached a few photos from last my last wash on Sunday and i'm hoping you ladies can take a look to let me know my hair texture as well as whether it looks like maybe the relaxed ends went bye, bye or whether i'm dealing with a bigger issue. Hopefully you can see how the middle part in the back is missing in action!  

I'll also post this in the thin, fine hair support thread in hopes of obtaining additional responses. It's almost been a year since I started this process and now i'm really discouraged. Can any one relate....any one?


----------



## apemay1969 (May 6, 2008)

ashiah said:


> Some of you early transitioners should realize the key to transitioning is treating your hair as if you were already natural.  I think those first few weeks are the most frustrating because we're still in the "relaxed" mind set.  So when our relaxed products and techniques stop working, we begin to panic.  Lately, whenever I'm here, I only hang out in the natural threads, and sometimes I hang out at the other natural board-that-shall-be-nameless.  I listen to their advice and try to do what they do.  Like a lot of naturals, I wash my hair in loose braids, use more products for natural or curly hair, and try to wear more natural styles.
> 
> In fact, I'm starting to get the itch to BC, but I want to wait a little while longer.  I'm doing a mini chop today to just above shoulder length.  These scraggly relaxed ends are driving me insane.



Thank you thank you thank you.  I put my hair in a bun and I looked like Aunt Bee.  I'm going to start twisting and bantu knotting and pretending it's already all natural.  I think I'm at 16 wks post and things are looking puffy.  I'm going to have to pray on the relaxed mindset I so readily got back into.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (May 9, 2008)

Bump! 
Found it...


----------



## justsimply (May 15, 2008)

Well I made the plunge...bc'ed although I had originally planned to transition til I was bsl natural. Even though the transition was going well, there was no doubt that I would not relax again, so I figured why wait. I knew that I was/am not a twa type person, but I am SO glad I bc'ed. Hopefully by this time next year I'll be sporting a nice twist out. Pics below are "before" (April 2008) and "after" (May 13, 2008) My gray front (which is straighter than the the rest of my hair) is determined to see and be seen.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 15, 2008)

justsimply said:


> Well I made the plunge...bc'ed although I had originally planned to transition til I was bsl natural. Even though the transition was going well, there was no doubt that I would not relax again, so I figured why wait. I knew that I was/am not a twa type person, but I am SO glad I bc'ed. Hopefully by this time next year I'll be sporting a nice twist out. Pics below are "before" (April 2008) and "after" (May 13, 2008) My gray front (which is straighter than the the rest of my hair) is determined to see and be seen.


 
Congratulations on doing the BC .
Your new cut looks absolutely great and you're right in saying that if you intend to never relax again, why wait!  I keep telling myself the same thing, but I don't think I'm ready to do the big chop just yet.  I'm not so brave .
ALL THE BEST IN YOUR JOURNEY AND HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## MiWay (May 15, 2008)

justsimply said:


> Well I made the plunge...bc'ed although I had originally planned to transition til I was bsl natural. Even though the transition was going well, there was no doubt that I would not relax again, so I figured why wait. I knew that I was/am not a twa type person, but I am SO glad I bc'ed. Hopefully by this time next year I'll be sporting a nice twist out. Pics below are "before" (April 2008) and "after" (May 13, 2008) My gray front (which is straighter than the the rest of my hair) is determined to see and be seen.


 

WOW!!! Congrats on your BC.  You look great!


----------



## DozenRoses99 (May 15, 2008)

justsimply said:


> Well I made the plunge...bc'ed although I had originally planned to transition til I was bsl natural. Even though the transition was going well, there was no doubt that I would not relax again, so I figured why wait. I knew that I was/am not a twa type person, but I am SO glad I bc'ed. Hopefully by this time next year I'll be sporting a nice twist out. Pics below are "before" (April 2008) and "after" (May 13, 2008) My gray front (which is straighter than the the rest of my hair) is determined to see and be seen.


 

Congrats on your BC!  The new look really suits you.


----------



## justsimply (May 15, 2008)

Thanks, Ladies.  It's a look that I'm not used to yet, but no regrets in bc'ing.  I missed my natural hair and am SO glad to have it back.  Now it's just maintenance and growing.


----------



## mymane (May 18, 2008)

My breakage is getting crazy. After washing it the other day i had so much hair come out while combing. Decided to do an Aphogee treatment. Didn't help. Maybe I need more moisture? I let it airdry in a ponytail then I flatironed it once it was dry and the middle-back part of my hair felt so rough like it had been teased with a comb. I don't know what to do now. I'm sticking with it though. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## Chromia (May 18, 2008)

Congratulations *justsimply*!

*mymane*, I had a lot of breakage until I started DCing with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner (or the ORS Pak if you can't find the bottle of conditioner) - I really saturate my hair with this - and detangling every week. I DC for 1/2 hour under my hood dryer, then I get back in the shower to detangle under running water with conditioner in my hair.

When I went more than a week without detangling or if I didn't put enough conditioner on my roots then detangling was time-consuming and difficult with a lot of breakage.


----------



## mymane (May 18, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> Congratulations *justsimply*!
> 
> *mymane*, I had a lot of breakage until I started DCing with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner (or the ORS Pak if you can't find the bottle of conditioner) - I really saturate my hair with this - and detangling every week. I DC for 1/2 hour under my hood dryer, then I get back in the shower to detangle under running water with conditioner in my hair.
> 
> When I went more than a week without detangling or if I didn't put enough conditioner on my roots then detangling was time-consuming and difficult with a lot of breakage.


 

Yeah, I do love this stuff( one of my staples). But sometimes the breakage doesn't care. Since it's a light protien maybe I need to up my moisturizing conditioner. i may be getting to much protein. Idk. I'll have to wait until next wash. Thanks


----------



## Whimsy (May 19, 2008)

Justsimply!!! CONGRATS!!! you look FAB!!!


----------



## Chromia (May 19, 2008)

mymane said:


> Yeah, I do love this stuff( one of my staples). But sometimes the breakage doesn't care. Since it's a light protien maybe I need to up my moisturizing conditioner. i may be getting to much protein. Idk. I'll have to wait until next wash. Thanks


A few natural 4a/4b ladies on this board like Tresemme Anti-Breakage conditioner for detangling.

I don't know if you've seen MissMarie's fotki - she mentioned that she used CON Nourishing conditioner to detangle when she was transitioning.


----------



## mymane (May 19, 2008)

^Thanks for the suggestions. I'll definitely try those to see if they help any.


----------



## Rei (May 19, 2008)

I got my hair straightened last week and I was swangin~! even my stylist couldn't believe how much growth I got. I seem to be retaining a lot more length during this transition. Too bad its all going to get chopped eventually!

atm my hair is around 30% natural. I'd BC now, but I already look like a boy so i'll wait a bit. the ng feels so nice and i'm getting very little breakage, just shedding. For all the ladies who are just starting in to your transition, just sit it out through the breakage/shedding phase! It happens to everyone, I think, and I think it was pretty bad with me. Right now I am 8 months post, and that phase has pretty much passed.


----------



## GoingNatural (May 19, 2008)

I'm feeling kind of nostalgic. I remember posting in this thread, and I remember the people I transitioned with and the people that transitioned before me--all in this thread.

I just want to congratulate you all on your decision whether you make it through the transition or relax again. I think it's important that everyone get to know their real texture and then make a conscious and informed decision on whether to go relaxed or nature NOT a choice that is made for us to conform or control our hair.

So yeahhhh congrats! and stay strong!


----------



## Elkaye (May 28, 2008)

Currently I'm sporting around 2.5 inches of new growth and the majority of it is in small coils.  For the most part, I think it's neat and I enjoy playing with them even if some family members don't share my feelings.  The other day my sister said that she wanted to tie me down and give me a perm.  My brother saw my hair in plaits and thought that my roots were micro braids.    It did bother me a little when my mother saw and said that she didn't want to go natural with me because she was afraid that her hair would coil up like mine. erplexed

I need some reassurance: Is it okay that my hair coils in that manner? I only comb/brush my new growth when it's wet, and that's usually either once or twice a week when I'm restyling or washing it.  For the most part the new hair isn't so bad to comb and detangle (at least until I hit the demarcation line and the permed ends).


 I've attached pictures to get an idea of what I'm working with.


----------



## Whimsy (May 29, 2008)

Elkaye said:


> I need some reassurance: Is it okay that my hair coils in that manner? .


 
First off, don't listent o what your family says, they can all go kick rocks, your hair choices are yours and yours alone.

now as to that question IS IT OKAY?.... IS IT OKAY?! girl i'm going to e-slap you!  What your hair does naturally is automatically 'okay' because it's doing what it's supposed to do!  Your coils, curls, zigzags etc.. are all unique to your head and are naturally BEAUTIFUL!!!

congrats on your 2.5 inches by the way.  Keep your head up.


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 29, 2008)

GoingNatural said:


> I'm feeling kind of nostalgic. I remember posting in this thread, and I remember the people I transitioned with and the people that transitioned before me--all in this thread.
> *
> I just want to congratulate you all on your decision whether you make it through the transition or relax again. I think it's important that everyone get to know their real texture and then make a conscious and informed decision on whether to go relaxed or nature NOT a choice that is made for us to conform or control our hair.
> 
> So yeahhhh congrats! and stay strong!*



Thanks I really appreciate this message.


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (May 29, 2008)

Hi I'm a newbie and also transitioning. I'm 3 mos. post. I'm currently texlaxed. My hair gets tangled very easily and I thought by co washing daily and finger combing it would reduce some of the tangles, but when I combed/detangled my hair last night for the first time in 2 weeks I had a lot of hair come out. Will it be better if  I comb everyday instead of every 2 weeks??


----------



## cinnamin316 (May 29, 2008)

NaturalBeauty87 said:


> Hi I'm a newbie and also transitioning. I'm 3 mos. post. I'm currently texlaxed. My hair gets tangled very easily and I thought by co washing daily and finger combing it would reduce some of the tangles, but when I combed/detangled my hair last night for the first time in 2 weeks I had a lot of hair come out. Will it be better if I comb everyday instead of every 2 weeks??


 
Hi, I think 2 weeks is a fairly long time to go without combing especially if you are airdrying, coils like to cling on to each other and can eventually cause matting. I'm not sure about everyone else but i need to comb my hair when i co-wash. Its a must, finger combing doesnt cut it for me.


----------



## Whimsy (May 29, 2008)

NaturalBeauty87 said:


> Hi I'm a newbie and also transitioning. I'm 3 mos. post. I'm currently texlaxed. My hair gets tangled very easily and I thought by co washing daily and finger combing it would reduce some of the tangles, but when I combed/detangled my hair last night for the first time in 2 weeks I had a lot of hair come out. Will it be better if I comb everyday instead of every 2 weeks??


 

HOLY MOLY! don't wait that long, 2 _*days*_ is too much for me! I suggest you cowash daily and while in the shower separate your hair in four sections and gently comb with a wide tooth comb from the ends up to the root for each section.

congrats on beginning your transition and welcome to LHCF!


----------



## Mom23 (May 29, 2008)

GoingNatural said:


> I'm feeling kind of nostalgic. I remember posting in this thread, and I remember the people I transitioned with and the people that transitioned before me--all in this thread.
> 
> I just want to congratulate you all on your decision whether you make it through the transition or relax again. I think it's important that everyone get to know their real texture and then make a conscious and informed decision on whether to go relaxed or nature NOT a choice that is made for us to conform or control our hair.
> 
> So yeahhhh congrats! and stay strong!


 
Thanks for the encouragement!! I've made it 4 months and besides the shedding and some breakage, it's going good.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 29, 2008)

this is a great thread. anyone in here been transitioning for a year or so? next month will be one year since my last relaxer and i am itching to BC but part of me wants to wait till i hit APL to start with the trimming. i had a mini-chop at the end of april but i think i got played - $15 and all i lost was about an inch.

if you know of any posts in this thread (forgive me but i don't really have the patience to search all ~160 pages) or if you yourself are/have been in this situation, what did you do at this point? BC? braid/twist it up? the texture mix is killing me but i want length.

ETA: i too am experiencing lots of breakage at the ends...i have little relaxed pieces everywhere, especially when i flat iron or use my denman.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 29, 2008)

Hey Ladies! I am back, I want to go natural so bad I done it and lasted 9 months and when I look back at the pics my natural hair was so beautiful and soft, Anyway I am gonna try to transition, I don't feel it will take me long at all, because I only have linke one inch to 2 inches of relaxed hair so my Transition should go very smoothly. All other times I Big Chopped and I just don't want to do that again. You ladies are very encouraging and so inspirational, I guess that is why I go back and forth LOL!!!!


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok...it's been a month.  
Since my last post, I've had: 
-ONE intervention with my sometimes stylist(lol) and a homegirl. 
-TWO near relapses. Thank god I keep a steady supply of henna available... 

Me and my hair have been fighting for the last week and a half.  I'm around 10/11 weeks post and my hair is unmanageagable in this humdity. 

*But*...I have jerked myself back on 'the wagon' and am proud to say that I am OFFICIALLY 'hanging in there'! 
LOL

Although---I'm seeing different textures at different points in my head. Did/does anyone have this problem? This is the first time I'm really 'seeing' my natural hair so I'm still learning how to deal with it. I thought my hair was one way and it appears to be another:

Hairline is nappy and dry;
Crown and bottom has very loose waves. No scurl. No nap. I mean---almost a complete lack of a curl pattern!
The left side and rihgt sides have a deep s-curl type pattern.  

But...I'm sort of worried about how my natural hair is going to look like. 
At this point in life, I realize that I'm only relaxing for convenience.
I'm ready to embrace whatever kind of texture or hair type I have.  My thing is...I want to be *universally* nappy. *Universally* curly. *Universally*

But my head--it's just full of weirdness!
...would this be 'scab hair'? Hopefully it's something I'll grow out of.        coily...y'know?


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jun 2, 2008)

*I'm in!*

After much contemplation and the careful study of my favorite LHCF ladies and the awesome naturals that I see in everyday life, I've decided it's time for me to "come home" as well.  I'm currently transitioning.  And I'm so excited about it.  My last relaxer was April 18th, 08, I was natural from 2003-2007, so now that I've had fun relaxing again, I'm ready to go back and relearn how to truly care for my natural hair and embrace it for what it is...  Now that I have the knowledge, all things are possible and I'm looking forward to seeing it thrive for the first time (Lord KNOWS I had no idea of what to do with it when I was natural all those years - so I weaved it up, lol).

I'm currently in week 7 of my stretch, and it's smooth sailing.  I normally stretch for about 10 weeks and that where things start going downhill because I'm trying to fight the curl and keep my hair straight.  This time around I"m really actually more interested in natural type styles or textured styles so I'm doing mostly braidouts and updo's (I'm really into French twists now and funky buns).  I may straighten like once or twice a month just to go for something different but my main idea is to just stay textured and get used to my newly amazing spiral curls that are popping out.  I'm sticking to my regimen which works for me - 2x a week wash/DC - light protein DC 2x a month or as needed - a cowash in the middle of the week.  I've got all my products down that work for my hair and most are organic products now and my regimen is really simple so it's easy to stick to.

I'm looking foward to once again having a head full of amazing natural spirals.  It's SUCH A LIBERATING FEELING TO JUST BE ME!

Sitting here with a cool braidout and an Orchid in my hair, and loving it!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your choice to go natural Foxie!
Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the thread Foxy!

I'm still in this transition and have decided I won't be BCing at the end of the year after all.  I'll just let my hair grow as long as it wants to while getting normal trims every 3-4 months.  End of the month I'm going to color and trim my hair.  I haven't cut since early March when I chopped to above apl. 

Right now my hair is straight, a week old.  Tonight I'm going to wash and braid it up for a braidout tomorrow. and wear braidouts for the rest of the week, then Friday I'll get it cornrowed up for my vacation.  

That's my hairstory for the week.

What are you guys doing with your hair this week?!/month?!


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm trying cornrows for the first time @ the end of the week. I'm afraid of what I'll look like with them erplexed (I got a shiny forehead )

I decided to go with rows vs box braids b/c I figure it's way less expensive, and I CANNOT sit still for NINE hours ever again in life for some braids. 

If they work out I'll be doing that most of the summer. I might try a sew in for alittle variety, but I've only done that once and I'm not soo keen on them. I'll post pics of the braids when they're done!


----------



## MiWay (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm 25 weeks post and having the urge to relax again.   I had planned to start going to the Dominican salon bi-weekly for blowouts, but my scalp is getting sensitive and cannot take the heat, I started noticing short pieces in the middle of my head, and the shampoo girls were not exactly gentle with my NG and kept telling me I need a relaxer.  So I'm back to being a DIY'er, but I'm tired of co-washing every day, and the wet ponytail/bun doesn't always look as professional as it should.  AND I'm sick of my nape sticking out like a mini afro.

I did a rollerset last week and I lost too much hair, so I'm scared to do it again.  My braidouts and twistouts look good, but halfway thru the day, it looks more like a bad fro with loose waves in it.The curl definition just vanishes. I flatironed my hair last weekend and this weekend, and I really don't want to get back into the heat groove again.  I'm really frustrated with this stuff right about now. 

Whew!  I just needed to vent.  I feel a little better now...


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 2, 2008)

I joined this on the DL because I have a fear of  committment.  I don't want to say I am transi...you know the word. I don't want to say I am doing THAT because I get all anxious and paranoid about what lies ahead. I did put the ticker in my siggy just so I can keep track, but I think I might want to remove it because it makes me nervous.  I truly admire you ladies that are many weeks post because I usually can't make it past 12 weeks.

So I just wanted to say that I am definitely transi...*on this journey* and will see what lies ahead.


----------



## Rei (Jun 2, 2008)

Phoneix, my hair is a bit like that atm as well. Its hard to tell what texture you'll turn out to be with the relaxed ends still hanging on to the strand weighing the hair down though. It probably will surprise you!

Also, welcome Foxy  to the dark side.


I tried Curlformers this weekend and while I did lose more hair than I really wanted to trying to figure out that damn hook mechanism, it left my hair pretty stretched out (my hair reverts like a ****). I just have to deal with this newfound dryness problem. Ever since I got a rodset put in, my hair has been unmanagable! Mushy mushy mushy on wash days, dry as the desert on every other day...and i've started seeing breakage again.  I'm going to clarify and do a hxc protein treatment sometime this week just to get it back into line. 

I think things would be a bit easier if I actually owned a dryer


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the welcome.  It's going to be an INTERESTING journey ahead to say the least!

I'm doing braidouts to help me through and get used to seeing textured hair on my head again...  Also it gives me a break from heat.  What I find helps my braidouts to hold up is setting it with a mix of diluted Lotta Body, coconut oil, and SAA (optional).  I put it in a little spray bottle and spray my hair with with before braiding.  Then set them on flexirods and let them dry.  My waves hold up all day and the next day as well if I want them to.  Even when I sleep on them.  In the morning I just wet a little and fluff out.  Moisturized if needed and go.

I'm a little nervous about this of course, but I think I can handle this if I just keep doing what I'm doing and keep it simple.  I plan to allow myself to flat-iron 1x a month if I wish.  

I'm excited about having natural hair again, I hope my hair is too, lol.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 2, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Thanks ladies for the welcome. It's going to be an INTERESTING journey ahead to say the least!
> 
> I'm doing braidouts to help me through and get used to seeing textured hair on my head again... Also it gives me a break from heat. What I find helps my braidouts to hold up is setting it with a mix of diluted Lotta Body, coconut oil, and SAA (optional). I put it in a little spray bottle and spray my hair with with before braiding. Then set them on flexirods and let them dry. My waves hold up all day and the next day as well if I want them to. Even when I sleep on them. In the morning I just wet a little and fluff out. Moisturized if needed and go.
> 
> ...


 
What the heck is SAA?

Coconut oil is the only thing i use in my hair anymore.  it's a godsend


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 2, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> What the heck is SAA?
> 
> Coconut oil is the only thing i use in my hair anymore. it's a godsend


 
Silk Amino Acids - verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry nice on the hair.


----------



## adf23 (Jun 2, 2008)

Checkin in!  Alot of my long term transitioners have BC'd!!!!  I'm still holding steady til next April tho.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in... again...

I transitioned in 2005-2006, and posted in this thread. I was natural for about 14 months, and re-relaxed in September of 07.

My last texturizer was March 2008 so no "excitement" yet... but we'll see.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I am a new transitioner and I am currently 22 weeks post. I was natural from 1999-2002 and I really loved my natural hair but it became hard to manage. I think this time around I will be more successful with all the knowledge I have. I just recently did a mini BC and I plan to transition with out the major BC. My transition is going smoothly right now and I am loving my new growth. I have enjoyed my time of being relaxed and my hair wants to be free. I can already see the thickness kicking in and my scalp doesn't miss the relaxer burns. I would like to say congrats to everyone who has made this decision. Good luck with your journey!!!


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: I'm in!*



foxieroxienyc said:


> After much contemplation and the careful study of my favorite LHCF ladies and the awesome naturals that I see in everyday life, I've decided it's time for me to "come home" as well. I'm currently transitioning. And I'm so excited about it. My last relaxer was April 18th, 08, I was natural from 2003-2007, so now that I've had fun relaxing again, I'm ready to go back and relearn how to truly care for my natural hair and embrace it for what it is... Now that I have the knowledge, all things are possible and I'm looking forward to seeing it thrive for the first time (Lord KNOWS I had no idea of what to do with it when I was natural all those years - so I weaved it up, lol).
> 
> I'm currently in week 7 of my stretch, and it's smooth sailing. I normally stretch for about 10 weeks and that where things start going downhill because I'm trying to fight the curl and keep my hair straight. This time around I"m really actually more interested in natural type styles or textured styles so I'm doing mostly braidouts and updo's (I'm really into French twists now and funky buns). I may straighten like once or twice a month just to go for something different but my main idea is to just stay textured and get used to my newly amazing spiral curls that are popping out. I'm sticking to my regimen which works for me - 2x a week wash/DC - light protein DC 2x a month or as needed - a cowash in the middle of the week. I've got all my products down that work for my hair and most are organic products now and my regimen is really simple so it's easy to stick to.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats Foxie!!! Girl, this is going to be fun.


----------



## SouthernTease (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm there with you... 
I'm not going anywhere near a pair of scissors until April 2009.



adf23 said:


> Checkin in!  Alot of my long term transitioners have BC'd!!!!  I'm still holding steady til next April tho.


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm (hopefully) in this for the long haul too. The first year went by better than expected. I plan to trim in May 2009.


----------



## Shinka (Jun 3, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Hey Ladies! I am back, I want to go natural so bad I done it and lasted 9 months and when I look back at the pics my natural hair was so beautiful and soft, Anyway I am gonna try to transition, I don't feel it will take me long at all, because I only have linke one inch to 2 inches of relaxed hair so my Transition should go very smoothly. All other times I Big Chopped and I just don't want to do that again. You ladies are very encouraging and so inspirational, I guess that is why I go back and forth LOL!!!!



This my situation. I keep perming after being natural for about 6-9 months. Then I really miss my rollersets and stuff because the length is so short from BC'ing.  Now I'm going to transition so i can still style my hair as it grows out.I too have about 2 inches of hair. I'm going to try and stick with it and my soon to be hubby wants me natural. Therefore, I have a support system


----------



## sunnydaze (Jun 3, 2008)

14 months post checking in as well.


I plan to hold out as long as I can..but after stalking a few fotkis and salivating over their hair post bc (namely tetbelle, fabienmd)..dunno..got me thinking..if my hair looked anywhere near that...


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok thanks cinnamin 316 and Whimsy! I figured it was but I was trying to do low manipulation! I guess it can't work for everyone! Hopefully this will make my transition go much smoother!


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Jun 3, 2008)

KiSseS03 said:


> I'm in... again...
> 
> I transitioned in 2005-2006, and posted in this thread. I was natural for about 14 months, and re-relaxed in September of 07.
> 
> My last texturizer was March 2008 so no "excitement" yet... but we'll see.


 

Wow we both got our last texlax/texurizer on the exact same day! Good luck with your transition! How long was your natural hair before you used a texurizer?


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jun 3, 2008)

Lol Whimsy - yes its silk amino acids.  Provides amazing slip and pliable strength to the hair.  I add it to a lot of my conditioners and leave-ins, and its non drying.  Lotioncrafters.com is where I got mine. 

Cheeeeeeeeeek!  Haaaa-aaaay gurl *waves*!  So now we're really in this together buddy.  I'm going to try to do this w/o big chopping, I'm not ready to go back to ultra short hair just yet. 

On my way to Sally's (in some REMOTE part of Brooklyn) to buy a Denman brush.  Woohoo!

On the bus and on my Blackberry - can u say addict!  And this lady with AMAZING 4a hair just got on and her daughter's hair is to die for.  Gosh I can't WAIT!


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 3, 2008)

Oooh, Foxie, we relaxed last around the same time; I did mine 2 days after you.
Good Luck on your journey.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jun 3, 2008)

DaRealist said:


> Oooh, Foxie, we relaxed last around the same time; I did mine 2 days after you.
> Good Luck on your journey.



Yeeeah
 awesome!  I'm sticking this out for real, and I'm all giddy like a school girl about it.  Good luck to you too.  We'll both achieve our goals!


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 3, 2008)

I, too, am in this for the long haul. I don't have any plans to BC. 
I am excited too. I want to be 20 weeks post already.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jun 3, 2008)

Time goes by so quickly, we will be soon!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 3, 2008)

DaRealist said:


> *I, too, am in this for the long haul. I don't have any plans to BC. *
> I am excited too. I want to be 20 weeks post already.


 
Word up! Same Here.  Whenever my hair gets longer than BSL i get antsy and ready to cut but when I make it there this time (probably december/january) i'm going to just let it keep on growing!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jun 3, 2008)

Soooooo I just came from Sally's and in my hand I have a Denman D3 brush (and a Jilbere Shower Comb).  I'm not supposed to be spending money lol, saving saving saving!  But I figure this is going to be a necessary tool in my transition.  My curls are already TAKING OVER my scalp, lol. 

I've also decided that I will definitely stick to doing braidouts and rollersets if I plan to wear my hair down.  Last night I cowashed but just let it dry straight, I was planning on doing a french roll in any case.  And with my roots and my mot so bone straight ends I don't think it's as polished as I like.  So it's definitely either BO or RS (lol getting too lazy to type stuff out- still on the Blackberry).


----------



## 26INCHHAIR (Jun 3, 2008)

hey ladies while transitioning, is it bad to co-wash your hair pretty regularly like maybe 5 times a week?


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm still transitioning.  Even though I am pretty much all natural.  At first I thought I had a lot of perm left in the front but I'm beginning to think it's heat damage, it's pretty straight and doesn't hold my curls like the rest of my hair and it frizzes up worse than the rest of my hair.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 3, 2008)

26INCHHAIR said:


> hey ladies while transitioning, is it bad to co-wash your hair pretty regularly like maybe 5 times a week?


 
I don't think so.
What are you doing with your hair once it's washed?


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 3, 2008)

Whimsy, let me just say I love your pics. Your hair is very pretty!


----------



## MrsJersey (Jun 3, 2008)

26INCHHAIR said:


> hey ladies while transitioning, is it bad to co-wash your hair pretty regularly like maybe 5 times a week?


IMO I don't think so.  My ng loves the water and I do my cowashes at least every other day.  It definitly helps me with keeping my hair moisturized.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 3, 2008)

DaRealist said:


> Whimsy, let me just say I love your pics. Your hair is very pretty!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Chromia (Jun 3, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Soooooo I just came from Sally's and in my hand I have a Denman D3 brush (and a Jilbere Shower Comb).  I'm not supposed to be spending money lol, saving saving saving!  But I figure this is going to be a necessary tool in my transition.  My curls are already TAKING OVER my scalp, lol.
> 
> I've also decided that I will definitely stick to doing braidouts and rollersets if I plan to wear my hair down.  Last night I cowashed but just let it dry straight, I was planning on doing a french roll in any case.  And with my roots and my mot so bone straight ends I don't think it's as polished as I like.  So it's definitely either BO or RS (lol getting too lazy to type stuff out- still on the Blackberry).


I bought a D3 from Sally's after I decided to transition. It helps to detangle and smooth my hair. I did rollersets until I was about 4 months post, then I bought a D3 and started doing twistouts.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 4, 2008)

yay, i just read a few pages and found people in the 1 year plus club who haven't BC'd! this gives me hope...until august anyway.

oh, to the people who asked about styles, my hair is flat ironed this week but for the first time ever in life i am sick of it being straight! i refuse to waste this sabino MB though so it will stay like this till friday, when i will attempt two-strand twists. i do want a nice set of box braids or something though to keep me from thinking about the BC.

i also found that besides this thread blogging is very therapeutic...i have a lot of journals in my fotki if anyone has some free time, well a lot of free time, just beware that i am corny.


----------



## aloof one (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been transitioning for over a year but I texturized 3 months ago. I'm hoping this second try will be the last time. When I'm 6 months post I will have 3 in. natural hair, 4 inches texturized, and hopefully an inch or two of bone straight hair I plan to chop off. That way I can have 7 inches of gigantic hair to play with until I'm comfortable doing the _actual _BC...

I've been trimming every 2-3 months, last one on March 22, next one either tomorrow if I need it or later in June. Then there should be at least 3 more trims this year after that. Either way by the end of 2008 the bone straight hair *will* be gone. Then next year I'll be getting rid of all the texturized hair.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 4, 2008)

al00fone said:


> I've been transitioning for over a year but I texturized 3 months ago. I'm hoping this second try will be the last time. When I'm 6 months post I will have 3 in. natural hair, 4 inches texturized, and hopefully an inch or two of bone straight hair I plan to chop off. That way I can have 7 inches of gigantic hair to play with until I'm comfortable doing the _actual _BC...
> 
> I've been trimming every 2-3 months, last one on March 22, next one either tomorrow if I need it or later in June. Then there should be at least 3 more trims this year after that. Either way by the end of 2008 the bone straight hair *will* be gone. Then next year I'll be getting rid of all the texturized hair.


 
aloof how u be girl!?!?
i didn't know u texxed
ah well, welcome back to transition world!!


----------



## Growinpainz (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi! my name is GP and i'm a transitioner.

8 weeks post


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Jun 5, 2008)

Growinpainz said:


> Hi! my name is GP and i'm a transitioner.
> 
> 8 weeks post


Me and you, us never part... Makidada

 LOVE U GIRL!!!


----------



## Growinpainz (Jun 5, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Me and you, us never part... Makidada
> 
> LOVE U GIRL!!!


 

umm Miss Ross...sit down somewhere lol


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

Growinpainz said:


> Hi! my name is GP and i'm a transitioner.
> 
> 8 weeks post


i need to upgrade my camera STAT.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 6, 2008)

TrulyBlessed said:


> I am 6 months into my transition and things are becoming more difficult.
> My questions are:
> 
> -Is it normal to have a lot of shedding at this stage? I have gone from practically no shedding to moderate shedding now.
> ...


 
Could someone please tell me what a k-cutter is?  erplexed

My new growth is out of control!  I use my jilbere but I want some other options.


----------



## MiWay (Jun 6, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Could someone please tell me what a k-cutter is? erplexed
> 
> My new growth is out of control! I use my jilbere but I want some other options.


 

I need more options too.  All I use is my Jilbere.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Could someone please tell me what a k-cutter is?  erplexed
> 
> My new growth is out of control!  I use my jilbere but I want some other options.


afro pick looking thing with metal teeth.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 6, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> afro pick looking thing with metal teeth.


 
Is that a K-Cutter comb you're talkin' about? .


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Is that a K-Cutter comb you're talkin' about? .


yeah, wish i could find a pic. there are ones with handles that remind me of regular combs but the ones that look like picks are ok too.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 6, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Could someone please tell me what a k-cutter is? erplexed
> 
> My new growth is out of control! I use my jilbere but I want some other options.


 





 Long metal teeth... a bit like an afro pik, but with a comb-like handle .


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Long metal teeth... a bit like an afro pik, but with a comb-like handle .


word. there it is.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Jun 6, 2008)

Growinpainz said:


> umm Miss Ross...sit down somewhere lol


Ima go sad'down somewhere....Soon as I find my liqour bottle


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 6, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Long metal teeth... a bit like an afro pik, but with a comb-like handle .


 
OUCH!! I can't imagine putting that thing in my head.  

I'm too clumsy for those metal teeth.


----------



## mymane (Jun 8, 2008)

It's crazy. i'm starting to see the lil broken hairs . I think I started this stretch, which turned into transitioning, by doing too much to my hair and not respecting the demarcation line.If i didn't like something, i'd start all over which meant more manipulation etc. thinking that my hair wouldn't suffer like talking bout it. But I've learned (still learning actually) that less is definitely more. and a gentle touch goes a long way. So I can't do anything about the already short pieces of hair, but I can take care of the rest so no more breaks off. Thanks for letting me have this short vent. It's late.. I'm off to bed.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 8, 2008)

*i'm beginning to love my hair again. i'm just getting over a rough period. i think another one will come near the end of the year. i am itching to BC but i'm forcing myself to wait.


*


----------



## conskeeted (Jun 9, 2008)

Help!

Okay - so... i started trying to figure out what to do with my hair after my wedding. (in feb of 07)  I took the weave out that I had in for the day and found that the hair at the crown of my head (where she left out for the part)  had pretty much broken off.  The rest of my hair was uneven but shoulder length.  I went to the dominicans for a cut (my mistake for the location I chose)  and they just chopped off the back of my hair LOL.  Frustration set in... and I found a really nice wig style and have been rocking it pretty much ever since.  6 months later... all the permed hair has broken off and I'm working with a head of natural hair that I have NO IDEA what to do with.  It's about 5 inches long all around (getting around to snapping pics soon)... and pending on the side of my head has a texture of it's own.  It was breaking and falling out like CRAZY until about 2 months ago when a woman at the BSS where I get the wigs from gave me this Cinnamon treatment to put in my hair which almost instantaneously stopped the breakage and hair loss. AMEN!

My brother's suggestion was to go with a low fro, ditch the wig and try to have a cool summer.  Which I would probably JUMP at the idea if I was just 60 lbs lighter...  I liked my permed hair... but if there is a cute way to wear my natural hair... I'd really like to explore it.  Right now - I've not been to a hair stylist in over a year (for cost and trust).  I'm NYC.  I could use any suggestions anyone has one what to consider next... where to go... what to do... 

Any ideas you can provide are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Morenita (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok...I have finally made my decision to officially transition. I have attempted it in the past twice, relaxing at about 6 months post, and 9 months post, but this time, I have soooo much more knowledge to go about doing it. In the past attempts, I got discouraged because of the tangling and matting, but I feel confident now that the third time's the charm  (12 weeks post now) I will be making the transition W/O the BC!! I don't like short hair  (no offense to those who do, its just not for me)

I have been eyeing so many ladies' natural hair of late, pondering what my natural hair will look like (I have pics from when I was in the 4th grade, big, long puffy pony). I originally thought that I would texlax, but I am not so sure I could pull that off successfully, my hair processes very fast, so natural it is! 

I was just checking out Goingnatural's fotki, and  That was the extra push I needed.

I think that's close to my texture, so I can dream of my hair looking like that someday 

Quick question while I'm at it: Do most of you detangle your new growth with each wash, or leave it be? I have been detangling with a MP Rake, followed by a D3, but it just sheds so much its scary... (I am using OT, which contributes to the shedding, and I am also Postpartum, which also equals more shedding!)

I know that I need to tweak my reggie a great deal and I'm sure I'll find many answers here. I'll be going through the entire thread over the next few days. So excited to be here and TIA!


----------



## cinnamin316 (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your transition.

About your question, well i detangle everytime i wash with is every day to every other day. This works for because i cant deal with the tangles that come with not detangling for a weeks time.


----------



## Morenita (Jun 11, 2008)

cinnamin316 said:


> Congratulations on your transition.
> 
> About your question, well i detangle everytime i wash with is every day to every other day. This works for because i cant deal with the tangles that come with not detangling for a weeks time.



Thank you for the response


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 12, 2008)

My hair is in a bad way.  I'm frustrated again.  I feel like i was on the right track with keeping it healthy and now my vacation ruined it.  (sun, saltwater, chlorine, daily manipulation, brushing etc)


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jun 12, 2008)

5 Months post and I don't think I can do it anymore ... It's too much to handle ... I just wanna wear a wrap which at this point happens to be impossible  .. I feel a perm in the mists !


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Jun 12, 2008)

18 months post 
I've been doing conditioner washes and I usually pin up my relaxed ends with bobby pins
I love it


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 12, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> 5 Months post and I don't think I can do it anymore ... It's too much to handle ... I just wanna wear a wrap which at this point happens to be impossible  .. I feel a perm in the mists !


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOO
You CAN do this.
month 5,6,7 were ROUGH for me.  do you have a maxiglide? that straightens my hair to the point where people ask me if i got a touch up.
That way you can wrap your hair!
experiment, TRY new styles/ways of straightening.

You can totally handle this.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jun 13, 2008)

Checking in here, I'm just over 3 months post but I've gotten lazy so I haven't rollerset my hair in what feels like AGES. I know I'll eventually have to do it though, I probably will tonight and flat iron the roots so that I can have a straight look without having to rock this air dried ponytail anymore. (It's been my best friend since APRIL).


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 14, 2008)

i crossed over and BC'd.

12 months and all that breakage did it for me.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jun 14, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> You CAN do this.
> month 5,6,7 were ROUGH for me.  do you have a maxiglide? that straightens my hair to the point where people ask me if i got a touch up.
> That way you can wrap your hair!
> ...




Thanks for the info

I've tried a hot comb, regular ceramic iron, pony tail roller set, and blowing it out and my problem is reversion. My new growth will go back to it's normal state once I step outside  

But I haven't tried out a maxi glide so I will invest in one and try it out before going straight back to perms. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 14, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> I've tried a hot comb, regular ceramic iron, pony tail roller set, and blowing it out and my problem is reversion. My new growth will go back to it's normal state once I step outside
> 
> But I haven't tried out a maxi glide so I will invest in one and try it out before going straight back to perms. (Fingers crossed)



OH! in that case, you've got to experiment with different products that bloc k humidity
for me, washing, applying coconut oil and straightening works well, then i put a frizz blocking serum on my roots and ends before i go out.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 14, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i crossed over and BC'd.
> 
> 12 months and all that breakage did it for me.



it looks awesome!!! congrats on your BC!!!!

now get the hell outta the transitioners thread


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jun 14, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> I've tried a hot comb, regular ceramic iron, pony tail roller set, and blowing it out and my problem is reversion. My new growth will go back to it's normal state once I step outside
> 
> But I haven't tried out a maxi glide so I will invest in one and try it out before going straight back to perms. (Fingers crossed)



Hey, check out the Sabino Moisture Block thread on here. It works! I used it on while on vacation in DR and back in NYC while its hot as ever and my hair hasn't reverted. They send out samples too.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 14, 2008)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey, check out the Sabino Moisture Block thread on here. It works! I used it on while on vacation in DR and back in NYC while its hot as ever and my hair hasn't reverted. They send out samples too.


 
I don't suppose they send samples to the UK?


----------



## Chromia (Jun 14, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Quick question while I'm at it: Do most of you detangle your new growth with each wash, or leave it be? I have been detangling with a MP Rake, followed by a D3, but it just sheds so much its scary... (I am using OT, which contributes to the shedding, and I am also Postpartum, which also equals more shedding!)
> 
> I know that I need to tweak my reggie a great deal and I'm sure I'll find many answers here. I'll be going through the entire thread over the next few days. So excited to be here and TIA!


I detangle my new growth with every wash. That's once a week. I detangle with my wide-tooth hard rubber comb first, then I detangle with my K-Cutter (mine has a straight handle, No. 523 on this page), then I use my Denman D3.



lilsparkle825 said:


> i crossed over and BC'd.
> 
> 12 months and all that breakage did it for me.


Congratulations on your BC!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 14, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> it looks awesome!!! congrats on your BC!!!!
> 
> now get the hell outta the transitioners thread


thank you.

LOL! i just un-subcribed...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 15, 2008)

Bublnbrnsuga said:


> Congratulations on your decision to go natural!! I transitioned for 1 year and 4 months so I would like to assist you all on your journey, if you all would like me to. This will be a thread for you ladies to vent about the change, ask questions, etc etc. I check in this forum everyday, so there will be NO question unanswered. Also, veteran transitioners, please assist me!!
> 
> Here's my album- http://public.fotki.com/Naturali-t the password is brillo


 
nono:

^^^ this explains my emotions right now, I'm getting ready for church and disappointed with how my hair looks.  

I'm transitioning and have been trying various products, I bought MT but shedding threw me off.  I need help from those transitioning or stretching for l-o-n-g periods, like 6 months or so...

My hair is growing, but it is so see through.  When i rollerset and then flat iron my NG, it looks great and full through and through, but as soon as it swells from humidity, perspiration, etc.. i have these see-through 4 inch ends.  (I've NEVER had thin hair before...I also had a lot of shedding, is my flatiron doing this?  I have it on a heat setting of 10 it's an Andis.

I am recovering from alopecia (healed, in Jesus' Name!), I want my beautiful hair back -today- 

You guys are soo knowledgeable, im just gonna put it out there...but i'm really new to caring for my own hair, so I'm learning as I go...i don't want to get a relaxer, i've made it since January, and my hopes are to go natural...

I know in my knower you guys can help me...I need a big sis to show me the ropes...PMs are very welcomed...

Be Blessed, *~Br*nze~*


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jun 15, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> I don't suppose they send samples to the UK?




Hmm I'm not sure, but its worth a shot to ask. Go to gotfrizz.com and email them asking for samples and see what they say. Don't forget to mention that you're a member of this site.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jun 15, 2008)

Question for those who bun/pony hair while wet: how do you avoid tangles and pulling your hair out? My new growth isn't very easy to just comb through ...


----------



## SouthernTease (Jun 17, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Question for those who bun/pony hair while wet: how do you avoid tangles and pulling your hair out? My new growth isn't very easy to just comb through ...



Jilbere shower comb & lots of conditioner under running water...
if it's real bad... which it usually is I always do a pre-poo with conditioner
or oil
EVERYDAY!!!


---------------------------------------------------------------------

*I am still over a year into my transition and 
I AM NOT BCing!!!
In fact... my hair won't even see a pair
of scissors until April 2009 (mini trim... may cut 1/2"
at the most)

*


----------



## kay_Dee_h (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies!

I've been transitioning since right before Thanksgiving 2007.  I didn't really make a formal decision, but after having my hair done one Saturday morning and my boyfriend saying, "I thought you were getting your hair done?" that night (it was humid), I wondered why am I relaxing my hair which leaves it with no body?  I have fine, dense hair.

Anywho, I started with flexirod sets, but now I am loosely following the Crown and Glory Braid Technique.   I prefer kinky twists and they are becoming on me.  However, taking them out is a chore!  I always seem to lose too much hair.  Not the "normal shedding" routing braiders always talk about, but the matted hair and the knots that you can create if you are not patient when taking out the extensions.   I have at least 6 areas, that are down to new growth only, becuase I knotted and "cut off" the relaxed ends.

Anyone else have that problem?  What is your solution?


----------



## conskeeted (Jun 19, 2008)

*What does it mean to truly transition? * 
(Sorry for the newbie style question 16000 replies in...)

If I bc on Saturday - but still wear my wig to grow out - or put in braids to gain length on my fully natural style - am I still transitioning?

Is it only transitioning so long as I have relaxed hair on the end?

Help me understand 

Thank you!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 19, 2008)

kay_Dee_h said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I've been transitioning since right before Thanksgiving 2007. I didn't really make a formal decision, but after having my hair done one Saturday morning and my boyfriend saying, "I thought you were getting your hair done?" that night (it was humid), I wondered why am I relaxing my hair which leaves it with no body? I have fine, dense hair.
> 
> ...


 

I have micros dozens of times and I have always gotten knots. My advice is never take down your hair in a rush. If you tank through the knots you are will be sure to lose extra hair.

I found that while taking them down one by one its better to detangle the knot right away ( by pulling it apart gently with your hands), then comb through with a wide tooth and then move on to the next braid. As opposed to just unravelling all your micros, having the knots all mixed in and trying to detangle them afterwards.Yikes!

I also would use a little braid spray to loosen the build up if the knot was super tight, but I was pretty much able to unravel them with ease as I went.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 19, 2008)

conskeeted said:


> *What does it mean to truly transition? *
> (Sorry for the newbie style question 16000 replies in...)
> 
> If I bc on Saturday - but still wear my wig to grow out - or put in braids to gain length on my fully natural style - am I still transitioning?
> ...


 
after you BC you're natural.
you're only in the transition as you work your way towards natural with relaxed/texlaxed hair on the ends.

congrats on your BC, show pix when u do it!!!


----------



## kay_Dee_h (Jun 19, 2008)

BrownEyez22 said:


> I have micros dozens of times and I have always gotten knots. My advice is never take down your hair in a rush. If you tank through the knots you are will be sure to lose extra hair.
> 
> I found that while taking them down one by one its better to detangle the knot right away ( by pulling it apart gently with your hands), then comb through with a wide tooth and then move on to the next braid. As opposed to just unravelling all your micros, having the knots all mixed in and trying to detangle them afterwards.Yikes!
> 
> I also would use a little braid spray to loosen the build up if the knot was super tight, but I was pretty much able to unravel them with ease as I went.


 

Thanks for the tips!   The last time I took them down, I did not detangle as I went.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 19, 2008)

Guys, I have the strongest urge to relax.  I even printed out SistaSlicks guide on Associated Content.  I haven't relaxed since January and I miss straight hair.  My last flat iron was poufy.  My hair is thicker and healthier but I'm like an addict.  I want to think that this time will be different and that I'll stop someday in the future.

Hi, my name is Apemay and I can't stop thinking about the creamy.  

I have a meet-up on Saturday.  I'll wait at least till then.  My twist out is looking good today though.  I don't have pics though.


----------



## Amz87 (Jun 20, 2008)

kay_Dee_h said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I've been transitioning since right before Thanksgiving 2007.  I didn't really make a formal decision, but after having my hair done one Saturday morning and my boyfriend saying, "I thought you were getting your hair done?" that night (it was humid), I wondered why am I relaxing my hair which leaves it with no body?  I have fine, dense hair.
> 
> ...




I've never done kinky twists but I used to have that problem taking out braids and even detangling when I wash my hair. What I do now, is as I take out each braid or twist,  detangle it. then with each little section I've done, I'll comb through (loosely, just to make sure there are no knots). I don't do this with a wide tooth comb as it will probably miss alot of knots. However, because I'm not using a wide toothed comb, I make sure the sections are really small. Like, 5 braids or something. 
It's been helping. 
I've got less relaxed ends on my hair than NG (they would get knotted and cut off from the NG) because of my impatience. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Christa438 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ladies especially experienced/long term transitioners, 

 
when I was stretching but still relaxing this was not a concern...but now I need to know how you handle your NG. Mines is soft but still I scared it may try to mat, it felt real clumpy earlier. I usually have left it alone and just detangled the rest of the length of my hair and everything was just fine once I relaxed again. Should I be leaving it alone, finger combing it, or combing/ trying to comb it ohwell:? (dont know if this matters but I believe Im 4a)


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Jun 21, 2008)

I did the BC today 
I transitioned for 1 year, 6 months and 11 days (79 weeks post)
Thanks for the support and tips ladies!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 21, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Guys, I have the strongest urge to relax. I even printed out SistaSlicks guide on Associated Content. I haven't relaxed since January and I miss straight hair. My last flat iron was poufy. My hair is thicker and healthier but I'm like an addict. I want to think that this time will be different and that I'll stop someday in the future.
> 
> Hi, my name is Apemay and I can't stop thinking about the creamy.
> 
> I have a meet-up on Saturday. I'll wait at least till then. My twist out is looking good today though. I don't have pics though.


 
Oh wow, LOL. I did the exact same thing a few months ago. Except I wound up very mildly texlaxing and I was fully natural.. Well I am transitioning again. Six months into it 121007. Don't give up it'll all be worth it, why don't you try a roller set and blow dry, that will give you a "relaxed" look.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jun 21, 2008)

stilettos said:


> I did the BC today
> I transitioned for 1 year, 6 months and 11 days (79 weeks post)
> Thanks for the support and tips ladies!


 
Congrats!!! Pics pulease!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 21, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Ladies especially experienced/long term transitioners,
> 
> 
> when I was stretching but still relaxing this was not a concern...but now I need to know how you handle your NG. Mines is soft but still I scared it may try to mat, it felt real clumpy earlier. I usually have left it alone and just detangled the rest of the length of my hair and everything was just fine once I relaxed again. Should I be leaving it alone, finger combing it, or combing/ trying to comb it ohwell:? (dont know if this matters but I believe Im 4a)



Yes, comb it!!  
be gentle in there but you gotta detangle the new growth for sure!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 21, 2008)

stilettos said:


> I did the BC today
> I transitioned for 1 year, 6 months and 11 days (79 weeks post)
> Thanks for the support and tips ladies!



CONGRATS!!! where are the flix sista!?


----------



## conskeeted (Jun 21, 2008)

I also BC'd today!!!!

My avatar is one pic - full pics and stories in my fotki!!!

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT - I wouldn't have done it w/o you!

*unsubscribing from this thread*


----------



## Christa438 (Jun 21, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> Yes, comb it!!
> be gentle in there but you gotta detangle the new growth for sure!


 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## CheLala13 (Jun 21, 2008)

I am not loving this transition right now. My hair is matting in the middle. I'm losing more and more hair each time I wash...

Maybe I just need to get braids. But...I'm almost in tears. I keep losing so much hair trying to detangle. The middle of my head is just impossible...

Ugh, I just feel so down!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 22, 2008)

conskeeted said:


> I also BC'd today!!!!
> 
> My avatar is one pic - full pics and stories in my fotki!!!
> 
> ...


 
Congrats to you!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 22, 2008)

CheLala13 said:


> I am not loving this transition right now. My hair is matting in the middle. I'm losing more and more hair each time I wash...
> 
> Maybe I just need to get braids. But...I'm almost in tears. I keep losing so much hair trying to detangle. The middle of my head is just impossible...
> 
> Ugh, I just feel so down!


 
I find the braid technique works well. Shampoo, Condition let it stay on while you detangle put into braids(each section) then thoroughly rinse(while in braids), airdry then style.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Whimsy and sunnydaze
They're coming lol 
I was so scared of doing it, but it was so worth it


----------



## Amz87 (Jun 22, 2008)

CheLala13 said:


> I am not loving this transition right now. My hair is matting in the middle. I'm losing more and more hair each time I wash...
> 
> Maybe I just need to get braids. But...I'm almost in tears. I keep losing so much hair trying to detangle. The middle of my head is just impossible...
> 
> Ugh, I just feel so down!



I'd suggest braiding sections of your hair when you wash. I've been transitioning for a while and lost more hair while washing than at any other time. EVEN when trying to detangle with conditioner in. Then last week, I was 
reading this thread, found the tip and did that when I cowashed. My hair was fine, easier to detangle and didn't matt/knot and break off. 

Getting braids done would be a good idea too. As you can still wash and do all the stuff you do, but your hair is protected.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Jun 22, 2008)

stilettos said:


> I did the BC today
> I transitioned for 1 year, 6 months and 11 days (79 weeks post)
> Thanks for the support and tips ladies!


 

Congratulations!  Welcome to the newly natural club!


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Jun 22, 2008)

conskeeted said:


> I also BC'd today!!!!
> 
> My avatar is one pic - full pics and stories in my fotki!!!
> 
> ...


 

Congrats!  Your hair is cute!  (thanks for reminding me that I need to unsubscribe from this thread, also.)


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jun 22, 2008)

CheLala13 said:


> I am not loving this transition right now. My hair is matting in the middle. I'm losing more and more hair each time I wash...
> 
> Maybe I just need to get braids. But...I'm almost in tears. I keep losing so much hair trying to detangle. The middle of my head is just impossible...
> 
> Ugh, I just feel so down!


 

*CheLala, chin up. My hardest part so far has been my nape area close to the back of my right ear. The area is where most product accumulates such as cons, poos and where the relaxers remained to give me a burn;{also tangled so bad I had to cut the knot away.} I finally understood that I need to pay attention to the directions of hair growth. Once I realized that the side of my hair at the back flows to the right while my nape flows to the south I stopped trying to comb or braid the areas as one unit. The tangling is no more once I separated them for combing and braiding. Feel with your fingers and I'll bet you find the tangling middle parts flow in different directions. Really hope I helped you.*


----------



## straightlovely (Jun 22, 2008)

transitioning...thinking about transitioning


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jun 22, 2008)

Checking in, my right side of my head definitely has more of my curl pattern along the shaft of my hair strand than the left, I attribute this to underprocessing of relaxers. It's stressful trying to brush this part back into a wet bun 

I've decided that I will probably air dry and co-wash the whole summer. I'm really nervous about attempting to rollerset, and I figure if I do it like this then 1x a month I can blow dry and flat iron. 

Spoke to my best friend the other day (who is my support buddy, she transitioned before me but did the BC) and raised concerns about me trying to transition and retain length at the same time. I understood her notions, but I also know that I'm getting married next August so there will be NO cutting. If for no other reason, because I said so! 

I'd rather relax it before cutting it before my wedding day.


----------



## BeetleBug (Jun 23, 2008)

straightlovely said:


> transitioning...thinking about transitioning



ditto. i just might do it.


----------



## straightlovely (Jun 23, 2008)

ahhh i think i may do it! The last time I was natural was in middle school (I'm 22) lol I decided I didn't want a relaxer anymore b/c I had just moved to a new city and my new bestfriend had the biggest puff! I was soo jealous Needless to say when I actually transitioned and cut my hair I had a completey different texture than her! Lol I  remember it being a nightmare to detangle, my mom did my hair and I recall being in tears the whole time! However I really liked my hair natural, She also was able to get my hair fresh relaxer straight when i wanted it I have really thick hair so it's a chore to do but I think it will be worth it. My mom has been pushing me to go natural forever too. So here goes nothing!! 

The real challenge will be having to handle my hair myself


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 23, 2008)

straightlovely said:


> ahhh i think i may do it! The last time I was natural was in middle school (I'm 22) lol I decided I didn't want a relaxer anymore b/c I had just moved to a new city and my new bestfriend had the biggest puff! I was soo jealous Needless to say when I actually transitioned and cut my hair I had a completey different texture than her! Lol I remember it being a nightmare to detangle, my mom did my hair and I recall being in tears the whole time! However I really liked my hair natural, She also was able to get my hair fresh relaxer straight when i wanted it I have really thick hair so it's a chore to do but I think it will be worth it. My mom has been pushing me to go natural forever too. So here goes nothing!!
> 
> The real challenge will be having to handle my hair myself


 
Yeah!! do it. you'll learn your hair and handle it well i'm sure!
ps is that you in your avatar?!


----------



## straightlovely (Jun 23, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> Yeah!! do it. you'll learn your hair and handle it well i'm sure!
> ps is that you in your avatar?!



thanks i hope so! ...and no that's not me...it's Jessica White! I love her..she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 23, 2008)

straightlovely said:


> thanks i hope so! ...and no that's not me...it's Jessica White! I love her..she's gorgeous!!


 
She IS! my god i think i'm part lesbian now.


----------



## straightlovely (Jun 23, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> She IS! my god i think i'm part lesbian now.



hahaha i know right!!! i always have pics of her as the background of my comp and people give me weird looks!


----------



## ChoKitty (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm 10 months and some change post relaxer. I'm trying not to BC...at least not any time soon because I can't pull off short looks...but, I'm tempted to relax. I actually HAVE a relaxer, which, I'm hanging on to because this matting is getting so bad! I can get it all detangled, mat free..put it up in a way it shouldn't mat, and it will mat anyway. Its the one thing making me want to relax....I don't know what to do.......If I can figure out a solution, Ima sell this phyto relaxer...but a wide tooth comb just isn't working anymore..


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2008)

YamisGirl said:


> I'm 10 months and some change post relaxer. I'm trying not to BC...at least not any time soon because I can't pull off short looks...but, I'm tempted to relax. I actually HAVE a relaxer, which, I'm hanging on to because this matting is getting so bad! I can get it all detangled, mat free..put it up in a way it shouldn't mat, and it will mat anyway. Its the one thing making me want to relax....I don't know what to do.......If I can figure out a solution, Ima sell this phyto relaxer...but a wide tooth comb just isn't working anymore..


 
DO NOT RELAX
I know it's frustrating, but we're at the same point!!! Try braidouts/twistouts/cornbraids/wash n gos

You've come SOOO FAR.

Or perhaps, BC and then weave it up for a few months?

You know you don't want to undo your 10 months of hard work and effort in transitioning.


----------



## ChoKitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> DO NOT RELAX
> I know it's frustrating, but we're at the same point!!! Try braidouts/twistouts/cornbraids/wash n gos
> 
> You've come SOOO FAR.
> ...



I guess I can try braid/twist outs, and see if I can find a way to keep it from poofing out to the size of Texas.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2008)

YamisGirl said:


> I guess I can try braid/twist outs, and see if I can find a way to keep it from poofing out to the size of Texas.


 
let em dry completely before you unbraid/twist.  try cowashing, using coconut oil and then braiding up....


----------



## ChoKitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> let em dry completely before you unbraid/twist.  try cowashing, using coconut oil and then braiding up....



Alright. Thank you.  I'll try today after class.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2008)

YamisGirl said:


> Alright. Thank you. I'll try today after class.


 
YAY! it'll be fab!


----------



## Chromia (Jul 1, 2008)

YamisGirl said:


> I guess I can try braid/twist outs, and see if I can find a way to keep it from poofing out to the size of Texas.


Maybe if you use an anti-humectant product, or if you try a different anti-humectant that what you've been using, that will help. Or it will help if you tie a scarf on after washing, conditioning, & applying leave-in, whether you air dry or sit under a hood dryer. I've been wearing twistouts. As soon as I finish putting in all my twists I tie my scarf on and leave it on while my hair dries.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm having a moisture problem with my permed hair erplexed ... I've used the organics shea butter moisturizers and the organic root stimulator olive oil moisturizer and then sealed with coconut oil and each time my hair came out hard .... what to do ??


----------



## chebaby (Jul 3, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> I'm having a moisture problem with my permed hair erplexed ... I've used the organics shea butter moisturizers and the organic root stimulator olive oil moisturizer and then sealed with coconut oil and each time my hair came out hard .... what to do ??


i am 10 months post. when my hair is wet i spray on Paul Mitchell's awapuhi moisture mist, it is the best spray leave in. when my hair is dry i moisturize with keracare creme hairdress and seal with either coconut oil or keracare essential oil. my hair has been felling great since monday and this is all i use. oh and keracare oil sheen with humidity block is the best.


----------



## DaRealist (Jul 3, 2008)

Plain ol' water and coconut oil work to keep my relaxed hair soft and moisturized. Maybe try that. :shrug:


----------



## Chromia (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with my relaxed hair feeling hard. I use BB Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion. I don't know, maybe you can try that.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips .. I definitely have a lot of other things to try now ... I really don't know what's causing the hardness hopefully one of these tips can solve it ... off to the store LoL


----------



## ebzonix (Jul 3, 2008)

Previous knowledge, I've had my hair "trained" and I'm ready to wear my natural hair texture, so I'm transitioning to get the dead ends that won't curl anymore out of the way. So ladies, I've been transitioning for just about 7 months now. I just bought my Black Diamond Elite 100% Human Hair, apparently it's in the same kinky state as the Bohyme Brazillian wave, just $30 less out here in Cali. (tax is a killer!) Anyways, hopefully I can get some serious growth while wearing this sew in, never wore one before. I'm kind of scared, but I'm hoping for the best. Lots of pictures soon!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jul 3, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> Maybe if you use an anti-humectant product, or if you try a different anti-humectant that what you've been using, that will help. Or it will help if you tie a scarf on after washing, conditioning, & applying leave-in, whether you air dry or sit under a hood dryer. I've been wearing twistouts. As soon as I finish putting in all my twists I tie my scarf on and leave it on while my hair dries.



I do this as well.

I'm so bored with my hair that now I'm debating braids or kinky twists.


----------



## FtrDrO (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey you guys! I officially decided that I am going to join the club and transition.I have no recollection of my natural hair. I swear my mom relaxed my hair when I was like 2 or 3....seriously. My last relaxer was early March ( I think the 9th). So I'm going on 4 months post. I am a 4a with some 4b mixed in. Its getting hard!!


----------



## ebzonix (Jul 4, 2008)

FtrDrO said:


> Hey you guys! I officially decided that I am going to join the club and transition.I have no recollection of my natural hair. I swear my mom relaxed my hair when I was like 2 or 3....seriously. My last relaxer was early March ( I think the 9th). So I'm going on 4 months post. I am a 4a with some 4b mixed in. Its getting hard!!



I know what you mean, its been hard for awhile. Especially if I get lazy and decide not to my hair, i cant bun and have it look nice so i'm lost. Hope things get easier for you.


----------



## shermeezy (Jul 6, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> I'm having a moisture problem with my permed hair erplexed ... I've used the organics shea butter moisturizers and the organic root stimulator olive oil moisturizer and then sealed with coconut oil and each time my hair came out hard .... what to do ??


 
I've been having the same problem. I've noticed that my new growth is soft but my relaxed ends feel really dry and hard. I've been using Aveda damage remedy. I'm thinking that the products may contain too much protein for my relaxed hair. Have you tried clarifying? I may try an ACV rinse next. It's all trial and error for me. I can't seem to get a decent transitioning regimen. I was tempted to relax but I did a strand test and noticed how weak my relaxed hair is compared to my natural hair. It was scary. My relaxed hair snaps off with minimal pulling. So, I'm trying to stick it out.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 8, 2008)

My hair isn't growing ... I have been transitioning for about 6 months and I have about 2 inches of new growth ...  Shouldn't I have like 4 inches at least 

Growth aids ... Didn't work 
Vitamins ... Didn't work (did give me nice skin though LoL)

_(Maybe it's what I eat ... what are some foods to help promote growth??  <TIA>)_

Idk .. I'm beginning to believe my relaxed hair may grow faster ... I'm not saying I'm going to relax ... but just a thought I had *sigh*


----------



## Chromia (Jul 8, 2008)

In 6 months you can expect 3 inches of new growth. It would be 4 inches if your hair grew faster than normal.

If you're not eating enough protein that could be the problem. Try eating more chicken, turkey, fish, cottage cheese, edamame, beans, egg whites, lentils, etc. Also make sure you're getting enough iron and zinc in your vitamins.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 8, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> In 6 months you can expect 3 inches of new growth. It would be 4 inches if your hair grew faster than normal.
> 
> If you're not eating enough protein that could be the problem. Try eating more chicken, turkey, fish, cottage cheese, edamame, beans, egg whites, lentils, etc. Also make sure you're getting enough iron and zinc in your vitamins.



 Thanks for the info! 

That's makes me feel a bit better :scratchch .. and I know for a fact my diet is missing Iron so maybe adding that will show some improvement ... Thanks again I really needed to hear that!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

im still transitioning. its 10 months now i think and i am doing good. but i started flat ironing more so i gotta stop that. after this week i will do wet bunning a co washes everyday and then the next week i will go back to rollerseting.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to pop in and say STICK WITH IT and good luck to all in your transition.
I'm 10/11 months in and will probably go another year since I'm able to handle the two textures well now.  

I've been flatironing lately for shoots so I'm going to have to make a change...and get back to my beloved braidouts!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey girls,

I've reached a fork in the road. I'm over 4 months post, and this new growth coupled with humidity and relaxed ends is KILLING ME!!! I'm going to look up some braid styles to help me get through the summer easier but I'm iffy about that because I'm terrified of breakage from extension braids 

Tonight it took me about an hour to detangle because the permed hair is so matted togehter and it only got worse as I attempted to put it into a ponytail in the middle of my head. I settled for two pigtails and a scarf around my edges. *sigh*


----------



## Nuelle (Jul 10, 2008)

In 2007, I was on the Natural Texture Challenge (i.e. stretching for six months) and during that time, I really thought about transitioning, but ended up changing my mind. After my last touch-up this march, I really want to give this a try again. Some days have been rough. I've been shedding a lot more than usual and lost a lot of hair while detangling. I figured that I just need to tweak my regimen and my skills a bit. Ultimately, I'd like to transition for 18-24 months, some time around graduation . Wish me luck!


----------



## Garner (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!  I am considering transitioning, but I am currently BSL/MBL 4 A relaxed and want to know how can I transition w/o the big cut.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Garner (Jul 10, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## Eisani (Jul 10, 2008)

I've decided to do the Jay-Z/Beyonce' type transition (doing it w/o giving it a title).  I'll be 8 months post on Sunday and I'm managing very well.  I don't know if it's because I texlax instead of going bone straight, but it's been easier than I imagined.  I literally forgot about texlaxing.  I'd normally stretch 16-28 wks anyway. I haven't had a problem w/tangling or matting and I think I can attribute this to frequent cowashing with moisture-laden products and detangling while in the shower.


----------



## Garner (Jul 10, 2008)

Eisani,
It may just be easier to Texlax instead of going from one extreme to another.  What relaxer do you usually use?  BTW...Your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## ASJ227 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is exactly what I was looking for!  I've just started transitioning and have been reading many articles on co-washing.  Is this something that I will start doing when I do the BC, or shoul I be doing a co-wash on new growth?  Any other tips you might have for washing/conditionig transitioning hair would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I've decided to do the *Jay-Z/Beyonce' type transition* (doing it w/o giving it a title). I'll be 8 months post on Sunday and I'm managing very well. I don't know if it's because I texlax instead of going bone straight, but it's been easier than I imagined. I literally forgot about texlaxing. I'd normally stretch 16-28 wks anyway. I haven't had a problem w/tangling or matting and I think I can attribute this to frequent cowashing with moisture-laden products and detangling while in the shower.


 
 I'm lost what is that.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 11, 2008)

ASJ227 said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for! I've just started transitioning and have been reading many articles on co-washing. Is this something that I will start doing when I do the BC, or shoul I be doing a co-wash on new growth? Any other tips you might have for washing/conditionig transitioning hair would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


 

I think co washing helps my new growth to be softer and more manageable. Keeps it moisturized.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 11, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I'm lost what is that.


 
You know how they dated for years but never publically made it official. Like we all knew, but they never actually said it. Same thing w/my "unofficial" transition.  I don't want to label it in case I change my mind.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 11, 2008)

Garner said:


> Eisani,
> It may just be easier to Texlax instead of going from one extreme to another. What relaxer do you usually use? BTW...Your hair is beautiful!!!


 

Thank you! I normally use Silk Elements w/shea butter Lye-Mild formula.


----------



## hairedity (Jul 11, 2008)

lol!, then I think I'm also Jayz/Beyonce transitioning!  I asked my hairdesser on my last visit when was the last time I had a relaxer, she only said  March (2008).  I really wanted a specific date, but she already had to go back into her book to find this info and the salon was busy.  I am not prepared to really announce to the outside LHCF that I'm transition, don't need all the doubter comments.

Here's my issue -and why I actually did a mini chop a couple of days ago.  With 3 months of NG, my NG under my perm feels like carpet!  I'm doing the cowash thing, but I'm gonna have issues styling my hair.

Is braids/twist the best solution here?  What worked for you outside of braids while transitioning?

thanx


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Eisani said:


> You know how they dated for years but never publically made it official. Like we all knew, but they never actually said it. Same thing w/my "unofficial" transition. I don't want to label it in case I change my mind.


 

Oh okay I got it now.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jul 11, 2008)

I transitioned for a whole year and then chickened out and relaxed. Now I am 14 weeks post. Hopefully it goes well this time...


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 13, 2008)

DaPPeR said:


> _*I transitioned for a whole year and then chickened out and relaxed.*_ Now I am 14 weeks post. Hopefully it goes well this time...


 

DaPPer, what do you mean? The hair was hard to handle, societal pressure....what happened? An entire year...you were half way there!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 18, 2008)

Pasted from another thread...

Here's my Transitioning Update:
Yesterday I used my ayurveda powder rinse and it made my hair hard, but i think i should have oiled more thoroughly, i was kinda put out with that...none of my moisture cons did a thing....i rollerset, saran wrapped and was DIS-gusted. Truly. I almost called my old stylist, it was THAT bad -- and I promised myself I would _never_ go there AGAIN. Then The Holy Spirit brought to my awareness that I had not Carameled in a while...so I pulled my Etae bottle out the freezer, and thought here goes a second try (my husband thought i had lost my mind, doing so much stuff in a day)erplexed I would _*not*_ lose this battle!!! I Always Win!

So...I did a caramel treatment (i'm a transitioner) but i preoiled first with Shea Butter - Ladies, after my 2-hour dc with Caramel under bonnet dryer...My hair rinsed like butta!  I then used Trsm Moisturizing Con to cowash (to be honest, i didn't really need it)...and soft as sssssilk! I then plaited my hair in 4, oiled each section w BrahmiAmla oil and replait and baggied for 1 hour. I then blowdried each section, scarfed up and went to my fav Dominican stylist -hoy-(today) and she flat ironed my hair after blowing my roots. 

I wish i could post pictures! My hair is great! (I od-ed on oil, so i'll know next time.) My hair is blingin' and blangin'! It is even thickening up through and through. I am so blessed to have found LHCF and all of you Healthy Hair Growers! I know I will reach my goals *and* sooner than I expected! I can't wait to change the heads of my family and friends one follicle at a time! You know, I'm blessed so now I can be a blessing! I'm so hyped!!

*~Br*nze~*


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello everyone! another transitioner, I've been transitioning for 2 years.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 4, 2008)

Oneya said:


> Hello everyone! another transitioner, I've been transitioning for 2 years.


 
2 years? wow thats cool! I hope for 18 months but if I could go 2 years that would be sweet. I'm 34 weeks now.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> 2 years? wow thats cool! I hope for 18 months but if I could go 2 years that would be sweet. I'm 34 weeks now.


 I wish you much success, if you need any help I'm there for you. I am just opposed to the big cut, so I will be transitioning for a long time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome, Ladies...thank God, i'm still going strong....as i calculate ingredients for my homemade caramel recipe.....


----------



## jennybean's hair (Aug 5, 2008)

Heyy ladies im a newbie at this all i need help.i posted a thread and some ladies led me str8 to this one. i just started my transition i haven't had a relaxer is months and i needed help on protective style's cause school is around the corner andmy hair is still not done cause i dont know which stylist to trust. i need to know products to help me manage both the relaxed ends and new growth. i was told that every 2 months i should cut 1/2 inch and do straw sets. i dont know.... i dont want to do the BC to soon cause im trying to wait for the right lenght if you know what i mean . so what should i do???


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 5, 2008)

I made a year relaxer free!!!!!
YIPPPEEEEEEE
Initially I had planned on cutting at this point, but instead I'm going to go another year!
I'll post some pix in my album tonight when I wash.


----------



## cdixon (Aug 5, 2008)

I too am tranisitioning.  I want to find out what works for my hair & new growth and what will make it soft.  I'm still finding out slowly but surely.


----------



## Chromia (Aug 5, 2008)

jennybean's hair - You don't have to cut 1/2 inch every 2 months if you don't want to. You don't have to cut anything until you want to. Straw sets are a good idea, or you can do buns, twists, twistouts, or braidouts. As far as products I recommend a detangling deep conditioner like the Pantene Relaxed & Natural Mask or ORS Replenishing. You can co-wash if you want, or you can use a moisturizing shampoo.

Whimsy - Congratulations on reaching the 1 yr. mark!


----------



## skyborn09 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi ladies...I've decided to transition also...I am 12 weeks post! I'm so excited


----------



## jennybean's hair (Aug 5, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> jennybean's hair - You don't have to cut 1/2 inch every 2 months if you don't want to. You don't have to cut anything until you want to. Straw sets are a good idea, or you can do buns, twists, twistouts, or braidouts. As far as products I recommend a detangling deep conditioner like the Pantene Relaxed & Natural Mask or ORS Replenishing. You can co-wash if you want, or you can use a moisturizing shampoo.
> 
> Whimsy - Congratulations on reaching the 1 yr. mark!


 

Thanks Elizabeth... i felt like know one was going answering my question...*DOOGRO* came out witha mega thick intense repair for rebuilding thinkening treatments could i use that to or kno cause my mom just bought it and i'm afraid to try new thing just in case it mess up the process


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Aug 5, 2008)

Jennifer call me!! Im transitioning too, so we're in this together(Lol) I made my decision today and Im sticking with it, Im going to buy the maxiglide so I can straighten my hair for special occasions and I dont plan on BCING my hair till dec.25.2009.


----------



## Chromia (Aug 5, 2008)

jennybean's hair said:


> Thanks Elizabeth... i felt like know one was going answering my question...*DOOGRO* came out witha mega thick intense repair for rebuilding thinkening treatments could i use that to or kno cause my mom just bought it and i'm afraid to try new thing just in case it mess up the process


I just did a google search for the ingredients and I saw that it contains a lot of protein - Silk Protein, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Hydrolyzed Keratin, and Collagen Amino Acids, so it will be good to use if and when you feel that your hair needs protein. Definitely make sure you use a moisturizing shampoo or co-wash and a moisturizing leave-in on the days that you use the mega thick intense repair. Just be careful not to use it too often so that you don't overload your hair with protein.


----------



## jennybean's hair (Aug 5, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> I just did a google search for the ingredients and I saw that it contains a lot of protein - Silk Protein, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Hydrolyzed Keratin, and Collagen Amino Acids, so it will be good to use if and when you feel that your hair needs protein. Definitely make sure you use a moisturizing shampoo or co-wash and a moisturizing leave-in on the days that you use the mega thick intense repair. Just be careful not to use it too often so that you don't overload your hair with protein.


 

o wow thanks. Your a life saver. last time i washed my hair with shampoo i cracked an egg for protein so should i wait to but this one on MTIR. And continue to do regular co-washes or????


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats to everyone on their decision and progress!

I have made my 8 month mark!  Yeaaaa!  8 being the number of new beginnings makes this *very* special for me.  I am so blessed ... this process has been so much easier than i imagined...i had to transition bcs relaxers didnt agree with me.  When my derm mentioned it, i was like, "Wha!?  No perms?  Are  you INsane!!!"  I prayed, made the decision and THEN found this forum...you have to take the first step.

Cowashing, plaiting my hair before and during washing/conditioning and indian oils and powders is making this thing FUN!  I love my _new_ natural hair texture(i'd forgotten what it was like...!erplexed), i love that i can understand and control my own hair & i'm not left to the whimsy of my stylists, and i love making my own homemade treatments!  Caramel has saved my life!  I bought curlaway but haven't used it yet.

For those with newgrowth issues, get shea butter, indian oils like amla and parachute coconut and apply religiously!  Make your own delicious Caramel and apply to newgrowth to soften it.  I actually wear my hair in rollersets and flatiron on occassion - i go to a salon and and my new stylist flatirons it - only.  I wash, condition and dry it myself...no need to let them detangle...they don't care about  my hair the way i do and i don't want to sacrifice all my growth and care and _put someone's lights out_ for raking through my hair...so i do it myself, let her put the finishing touches and i'm happy!  I also had to divorce myself from my former stylist - she actually called me last week...i thnk she misses $55 bucks every other week and a nice grip of $75 for relaxers ery 8 weeks...ha ha ha...you know how much hair stuff that buys me?  And I still have money left over!!

I thank God for Wisdom and Courage to do this and I also thank Him for this forum it has opened my eyes to so many things i used to think about and imagine, but thought i was a little crazy to try...now I see there's a few hundred (thousand?) crazies just like me on LHCF ~ and guess what?  We win with long beautiful healthy hair!!!!

PM me if anyone needs help or has questions...i'd love to share what i've learned thus far.....especially regarding hair loss issues...it's still a journey, but it's one i feel great embarking on....


----------



## Chromia (Aug 6, 2008)

jennybean's hair, I don't think you'll need to use an egg again until after you run out of MTIR. Yes, keep doing regular co-washes.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, that's how I feel. I'm enjoying being in control of my hair. I left a stylist that I went to for years and she called me. I feel like you feel about your former stylist. I think she misses my money because she did my hair every other week ($30) and she did relaxers every 6 weeks ($65, or $55 when I could convince her not to trim).http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=46561


----------



## jennybean's hair (Aug 6, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> jennybean's hair, I don't think you'll need to use an egg again until after you run out of MTIR. Yes, keep doing regular co-washes.
> 
> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, that's how I feel. I'm enjoying being in control of my hair. I left a stylist that I went to for years and she called me. I feel like you feel about your former stylist. I think she misses my money because she did my hair every other week ($30) and she did relaxers every 6 weeks ($65, or $55 when I could convince her not to trim).


 

thanks again i used it last night and let it sit and co-washed to just now and my hair smells and feel great...it does work. thanks for the tips and the info....


----------



## Paradox (Aug 6, 2008)

skyborn09 said:


> Hi ladies...I've decided to transition also...I am 12 weeks post! I'm so excited


 I really happy for you!!


----------



## j'adore (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm 3 months into my transition and detangling is becoming a chore. Someone mentioned washing it in braids. I may try that and just wear braidouts since I don't want to flat iron. I also haven't been using a detangling shampoo or anything (up until this point oil rinses were helping) so I ordered some CON and I'll see if that works. I really hope I can make it to December!


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck to all the new transitioners!

On August 22nd I'll be 15 months post relaxer. Half way done!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 7, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> jennybean's hair, I don't think you'll need to use an egg again until after you run out of MTIR. Yes, keep doing regular co-washes.
> 
> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, that's how I feel. I'm enjoying being in control of my hair. I left a stylist that I went to for years and she called me. I feel like you feel about your former stylist. I think she misses my money because she did my hair every other week ($30) and she did relaxers every 6 weeks ($65, or $55 when I could convince her not to trim).


 
Elizabeth~  What gets me is how they show off the first few months they are doing your hair as a new stylist, they are On Point!  Then, after you are a regular, it's like one drop of conditioner, no trims, no care of the hair, no listening to your concerns,,,,it's horrible!  So yeah, I'm lovin' this life...and the thing is, I could always style my hair, i was just afraid of chemicals, relaxers, ya know?  Now, i'm making my own all natural relaxers ie caramel, and life is sweet!


----------



## Chromia (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, I think a lot of stylists get too comfortable with their clients and they take them for granted. They assume you'll just keep coming in even if they pressure you to do things you tell them you don't want. Now I feel like my hair belongs to me and not a stylist. My hair is finally mine!


----------



## Eisani (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw my old stylist this weekend @ a jazz festival.  I still go to her for trims, but that's it. This lady walking by said my hair was really pretty (WnG) and my stylist said "Thank you! I'm her stylist."  ****, no you're not! AND it's a Wash n Go-ain't nothing to do! She's so silly. She's a healthy hair junkie which I'm glad for but to take credit for hair you haven't actually done in about a year is more than a stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Aug 7, 2008)

I will reach 9 months of transitioning on August 26th...whew! I want a cute "Smedium" puff already!


----------



## Eisani (Aug 7, 2008)

Honey-Dip said:


> I will reach 9 months of transitioning on August 26th...whew! I want a cute "*Smedium*" puff already!


 
This is as bad as extra medium-both of which I sayI'll be 9 months on the 13th.  I'm scared I'm gonna punk out when it gets cold out .


----------



## apemay1969 (Aug 7, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Jennifer call me!! Im transitioning too, so we're in this together(Lol) I made my decision today and Im sticking with it, Im going to buy the maxiglide so I can straighten my hair for special occasions and I dont plan on BCING my hair till dec.25.2009.


 
My maxiglide has saved me from relaxing many a time.  I use sabino moisture block and a hot a$$ maxiglide and I looked relaxed.  I'm 7 months post and I look relaxed still with 4 inches of NG.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 8, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> My maxiglide has saved me from relaxing many a time. I use sabino moisture block and a hot a$$ maxiglide and I looked relaxed. I'm 7 months post and I look relaxed still with 4 inches of NG.


 
Am I using Maxiglide wrong?  It seemed to make my hair poofy?  Was it not hot enough?  Do I need a different heat protectant?  I bought one, but I swear my hair looked more frizzy than before....ofcourse, i only did one piece of hair, i figured, oh noerplexed...i ain't making my hair worse......Can someone help me on this?  I also have the older big one, which was he$$ to handle!  Yikes!  it's brand new, sitting in my closet....collecting dust..


----------



## Nuelle (Aug 10, 2008)

This transitioning thing is getting really difficult!!!

 I will be 6 months post in a few weeks and was hoping to transition for 15-18 months. Lately, I've just been having a hard time. These past few weeks, I've been co-washing, detangling in the shower, airdrying, doing twist-outs or braidouts, and it's just been a hot mess.  My ng would start tangling/locking up each time especially in the crown where my hair is really thick ...It's tight 4a coils vs. bone-straight relaxed hair...  I'm not ready to BC and I would hate to give up now. 

So, I was thinking about getting my hair flat-ironed every 2 weeks once the semester start. What do you guys think? Any of you flat-iron or blow-dry your hair on a regular basis? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Nuelle (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## KnottyGurl (Aug 11, 2008)

I had the new maxiglide in my closet b/c when I used it, I didn't exactly get the results I was looking for, so I went out and bought a flat iron.  After reading these last couple of posts about using the maxiglide wrong, ya'll got me to thinking...and cruising youtube.  I found a video that showed me a great way to use it. I tried it last night after co-washing and using Sabino Moisture Block, and today, my hair is not only straight but soft, shiny and moisturized! My ends feel great, which is a first. The biggest thing I learned was NOT to close the plates together. Just use the teeth as a guide. I'll post the link to the video below. I believe she's a member here too, but I can't remember her name. OT: I want to thank her for turning me on to Alice Smith too.  I hope this helps!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3tec_9WnqQ



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Am I using Maxiglide wrong? It seemed to make my hair poofy? Was it not hot enough? Do I need a different heat protectant? I bought one, but I swear my hair looked more frizzy than before....ofcourse, i only did one piece of hair, i figured, oh noerplexed...i ain't making my hair worse......Can someone help me on this? I also have the older big one, which was he$$ to handle! Yikes! it's brand new, sitting in my closet....collecting dust..


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 11, 2008)

Have any of you guys who are really struggling considered wigs or phony ponies? They helped TREMENDOUSLY during my current 16 month transition. I really cannot imagine making it as long as I have if I was trying to rely on blowing out or flat ironing my tranisitioning hair on a consistent basis (particulary in the humid climate I live)

I know some are really opposed to wearing fake hair..but if the only alternative is giving up..I think it should be considered an option. Or at the bare minmum, maybe a half wig and just leave out a little of your hair in the front and straighten that part.

Just trying to think what can help......


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nuelle said:


> This transitioning thing is getting really difficult!!!
> 
> I will be 6 months post in a few weeks and was hoping to transition for 15-18 months. Lately, I've just been having a hard time. These past few weeks, I've been co-washing, detangling in the shower, airdrying, doing twist-outs or braidouts, and it's just been a hot mess.  My ng would start tangling/locking up each time especially in the crown where my hair is really thick ...It's tight 4a coils vs. bone-straight relaxed hair... I'm not ready to BC and I would hate to give up now.
> 
> So, I was thinking about getting my hair flat-ironed every 2 weeks once the semester start. What do you guys think? Any of you flat-iron or blow-dry your hair on a regular basis? Any suggestions would be great!


 
I'm 22 weeks post and until recently I was cowashing daily and wearing a puff. But I felt like I was losing too much hair whenever I detangle, which had to be every other day. And those single strand knots are killing my length retention because I can't help but to cut or pull them out! So lately have been wearing my hair in a rollerset for the past 3 weeks. If you can do a rollerset I would suggest that instead of using the flatiron. It hides my new growth really well. But I recently flat ironed my bangs so it could lay down better.


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Aug 11, 2008)

sunnydaze said:


> Have any of you guys who are really struggling considered wigs or phony ponies? They helped TREMENDOUSLY during my current 16 month transition. I really cannot imagine making it as long as I have if I was trying to rely on blowing out or flat ironing my tranisitioning hair on a consistent basis (particulary in the humid climate I live)
> 
> I know some are really opposed to wearing fake hair..but if the only alternative is giving up..I think it should be considered an option. Or at the bare minmum, maybe a half wig and just leave out a little of your hair in the front and straighten that part.
> 
> Just trying to think what can help......


 

I would love to do that but I've never worn fake hair, so it would be extremely weird to me. I think I would feel insecure or feel that someone would come yank it off! and plus my fiance would have a fit! He hates fake hair!


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 11, 2008)

NaturalBeauty87 said:


> I would love to do that but I've never worn fake hair, so it would be extremely weird to me. I think I would feel insecure or feel that someone would come yank it off! and plus my fiance would have a fit! He hates fake hair!


 
I hear you 100%..I have never been a big fake hair advocate myself. I had never worn it either prior to my transitioning

BUT...people falling off the wagon cause they trying to daily straighten 7+month transitioning hair...some alternatives need to be considered.

My pony is on the shorter side and is curly/frizzy. I think it matches the texture of my hair well. And when I do wear a half wig, is is also on the shorter side and looks like rollerset relaxed hair (no shiny stuff here).


----------



## Eisani (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll be 9 mos on the 13th . Things are cool, as long as I don't try to straighten.  CWs w/a good moisturizing cond that I know will melt my tangles and soften the NG has helped a lot.  When wearing buns, I smooth the edges w/aloe vera gel or IC and jbco and use a boar bristle brush then tie my hair w/a satin or silk scarf while I finish getting ready. I whip it off and I'm good to go. The waves are laying and behaving like they should. 

Are there any texlaxers having issues w/different textures, or is it mainly the bone straight ladies? My hair is texlaxed and it's been a seamless transition so far. I don't have 2 different textures .


----------



## jerjer29 (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm only on my 3rd month..i haven't had any breakage..my shedding has actually been way less transitioning than when i was still relaxing lol. So far so good, i'm just kind of impatient, and not sure what to do with my hair. I've tried braid outs, and pincurls but my new growth is just so much obviously thicker than my relaxed ends it looks silly haha.


----------



## Nuelle (Aug 11, 2008)

sunnydaze said:


> Have any of you guys who are really struggling considered wigs or phony ponies? They helped TREMENDOUSLY during my current 16 month transition. I really cannot imagine making it as long as I have if I was trying to rely on blowing out or flat ironing my tranisitioning hair on a consistent basis (particulary in the humid climate I live)
> 
> I know some are really opposed to wearing fake hair..but if the only alternative is giving up..I think it should be considered an option. Or at the bare minmum, maybe a half wig and just leave out a little of your hair in the front and straighten that part.
> 
> Just trying to think what can help......



Thanks for the suggestion! It has crossed my mind a few times but I'm not sure if wigs or phony ponies are for me. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing them either... Although, I'm open to wearing breads or just getting cornrows with my own hair.


----------



## Nuelle (Aug 11, 2008)

NaturalBeauty87 said:


> I'm 22 weeks post and until recently I was cowashing daily and wearing a puff. But I felt like I was losing too much hair whenever I detangle, which had to be every other day. And those single strand knots are killing my length retention because I can't help but to cut or pull them out! So lately have been wearing my hair in a rollerset for the past 3 weeks. If you can do a rollerset I would suggest that instead of using the flatiron. It hides my new growth really well. But I recently flat ironed my bangs so it could lay down better.



That sounds like a great idea! My rollersetting skills are lacking  but I'm willing to give it a try... I might have to get my roommate to help me. And that's definitely less heat than blowdrying and flat-ironing my hair.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 12, 2008)

Nuelle said:


> That sounds like a great idea! My rollersetting skills are lacking  but I'm willing to give it a try... I might have to get my roommate to help me. And that's definitely less heat than blowdrying and flat-ironing my hair.


 
You could also try the pony tail method of rollersetting if you're still working on improving your skills. 

For those who don't' know, a ponytail rollerset is when u put 10-12 pony tails in your freshly washed hair and roll up the ponytails like a regular rollerset, take them down when they are dry, and you have the same results as a rollerset without the hassle. Once you take them down u can flat iron the band marks or wrap.


----------



## Nuelle (Aug 12, 2008)

Eisani said:


> You could also try the pony tail method of rollersetting if you're still working on improving your skills.
> 
> For those who don't' know, a ponytail rollerset is when u put 10-12 pony tails in your freshly washed hair and roll up the ponytails like a regular rollerset, take them down when they are dry, and you have the same results as a rollerset without the hassle. Once you take them down u can flat iron the band marks or wrap.


 
What kind of ponytail holders do you use? I just want to make sure that I don't damage my hair in the process.


----------



## jerjer29 (Aug 14, 2008)

is this post still alive?

i have a question about the line of demarcation ...what does it feel like? is it more of an invisible line, because before i'd say that it was kind of rough feeling, i'm not sure if it's suppose to be like that or not..i personally think it's a knot. Lol at first i thought it was the line of demarcation, but now i'm not so sure as i see my hair doing this kind of 'dread' thing. when a strand falls out, sometimes i can see a little black dot in the middle of the strand where the curly and straight meet. is that normal, is it ok?


----------



## Eisani (Aug 14, 2008)

Nuelle said:


> What kind of ponytail holders do you use? I just want to make sure that I don't damage my hair in the process.


 
I use the Scunci No Damage ponytail holders and as the hair dries, slide it down a bit to get the part under the ponytail holder dry.  Some people use rubberbands, but I don't play well with those.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Aug 19, 2008)

Do people still check this thread...it's been pretty quiet lately...


----------



## Eisani (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm thinking only when someone bumps it, like you did. That's what made me stop by. Maybe everyone is just quietly maintaining. I know I'm doing boring buns, and there isn't a whole lot to say about that! Speaking of buns, I've been looking at the metal hair sticks for wet hair.  I wonder if any local stores carry them? I'm so bored, I'm seriously considering texlaxing again soon. I'm just torn I guess...it'll be a year November 13, so I feel like I've come too far to punk out, but I get tired of the same styles. I want to be chemical free, just don't know if I can handle my hair.


----------



## Chromia (Aug 19, 2008)

jerjer29 said:


> is this post still alive?
> 
> i have a question about the line of demarcation ...what does it feel like? is it more of an invisible line, because before i'd say that it was kind of rough feeling, i'm not sure if it's suppose to be like that or not..i personally think it's a knot. Lol at first i thought it was the line of demarcation, but now i'm not so sure as i see my hair doing this kind of 'dread' thing. when a strand falls out, sometimes i can see a little black dot in the middle of the strand where the curly and straight meet. is that normal, is it ok?


For me the line of demarcation is where my hair goes from kinks/coils to bone straight. When I look at my shed hair I see bone straight hair hanging from a coil. There's no black dot or knot.


----------



## aramaticart (Aug 21, 2008)

I need some help. I recently reached the 1 year post mark (yay) by rollersetting and then using wigs and sew-ins later down the road. While I was hiding my hair, I was moisturizing and doing all the right stuff.

A few weeks ago, I took a sew in out and went to a salon to get it washed and pressed. That was a joke. So I went back to rollersetting (using perm rods and wearing it curly), but the texture feels... wrong. It feels kinda dry no matter what I put on it. At first, the relaxed ends were too, but now they're kinda soft and shiny.

Any suggestions for really moisturizing the natural part of my hair?? I was alternating between hollywood beauty carrot oil cream and cantu growstrong. I also use a mixture of a little suave conditioner, scurl spray and water. All of these products made my hair SO nice until now...


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Aug 22, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'm thinking only when someone bumps it, like you did. That's what made me stop by. Maybe everyone is just quietly maintaining. I know I'm doing boring buns, and there isn't a whole lot to say about that! Speaking of buns, I've been looking at the metal hair sticks for wet hair.  I wonder if any local stores carry them? I'm so bored, I'm seriously considering texlaxing again soon. I'm just torn I guess...it'll be a year November 13, so I feel like I've come too far to punk out, but I get tired of the same styles. I want to be chemical free, just don't know if I can handle my hair.



Bored? Girl, I'm considering relaxing and I swore to NEVER do it again.. I'm about to be 45 weeks post in a couple of days with 7" of NG and my hair does not seem to be budging (hairorexia, i suppose). It's growing on top but not in the back. I don't understand..I won't relax though, I'm just depressed about my hair. Anyway, enough rambling. *Eisani*, I don't know what to do either, I don't like to wear my hair straight so I guess I'll just keep on bunning...boring as it is.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 22, 2008)

aramaticart said:


> I need some help. I recently reached the 1 year post mark (yay) by rollersetting and then using wigs and sew-ins later down the road. While I was hiding my hair, I was moisturizing and doing all the right stuff.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I took a sew in out and went to a salon to get it washed and pressed. That was a joke. So I went back to rollersetting (using perm rods and wearing it curly), but the texture feels... wrong. It feels kinda dry no matter what I put on it. At first, the relaxed ends were too, but now they're kinda soft and shiny.
> 
> Any suggestions for really moisturizing the natural part of my hair?? I was alternating between hollywood beauty carrot oil cream and cantu growstrong. I also use a mixture of a little suave conditioner, scurl spray and water. All of these products made my hair SO nice until now...


 
When my hair feels off, I usually chelate or clarify.  I then mix up two conditioners, 1 moisture, 1 protein w/some other things: Kenra MC, K-pak Reconstruct, honey, evoo, and a bit of melted EVCO.  This usually helps my hair return to normal.  That S-curl spray will eventually leave your hair thirsty. For moisture, I like Karen's Body Beautiful hair cream (don't have to use it more than a couple times/wk!) and I always seal w/JBCO, EVCO, or grapeseed oil. HTH!!



MissNorway said:


> Bored? Girl, I'm considering relaxing and I swore to NEVER do it again.. I'm about to be 45 weeks post in a couple of days with 7" of NG and my hair does not seem to be budging (hairorexia, i suppose). It's growing on top but not in the back. I don't understand..I won't relax though, I'm just depressed about my hair. Anyway, enough rambling. *Eisani*, I don't know what to do either, I don't like to wear my hair straight so I guess I'll just keep on bunning...boring as it is.


 
I was just coming in here to say I switched up some of my products last night and instead of just moisturizing with it, I used my KBB hair cream and did a twistout on damp hair.  My hair is so soft, I think I've found my stretching style...for now anyway. I'm sick of buns, I had to try something else! My NG is so soft and lush, I think I'm going to keep doing this for a while.  If I can get my parts to look right, I'll just twist my hair and leave it alone for a week of so. I say just do some experimenting and see what you come up with!


----------



## apemay1969 (Aug 22, 2008)

Eisani said:


> When my hair feels off, I usually chelate or clarify.  I then mix up two conditioners, 1 moisture, 1 protein w/some other things: Kenra MC, K-pak Reconstruct, honey, evoo, and a bit of melted EVCO.  This usually helps my hair return to normal.  That S-curl spray will eventually leave your hair thirsty. For moisture, I like Karen's Body Beautiful hair cream (don't have to use it more than a couple times/wk!) and I always seal w/JBCO, EVCO, or grapeseed oil. HTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just coming in here to say I switched up some of my products last night and instead of just moisturizing with it, I used my KBB hair cream and did a twistout on damp hair.  *My hair is so soft*, I think I've found my stretching style...for now anyway. I'm sick of buns, I had to try something else! My NG is so soft and lush, I think I'm going to keep doing this for a while.  If I can get my parts to look right, I'll just twist my hair and leave it alone for a week of so. I say just do some experimenting and see what you come up with!



Sometimes it seems my hair is too soft, like this morning, I used Jessicurl weekly deep conditioning as a leave in last night and did about 8 twists.  My hair is uber soft.  Now what do I do?  The twists didn't really hold because my relaxed ends unfolded in the middle of the night.  Now I'm looking like Jason on Friday the 13th with packed down new growth and stringly relaxed hair.  

Rohrrrrr!  Are you scared? 

Ho-hum, here comes the bun.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 22, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Sometimes it seems my hair is too soft, like this morning, I used Jessicurl weekly deep conditioning as a leave in last night and did about 8 twists. My hair is uber soft. Now what do I do? The twists didn't really hold because my relaxed ends unfolded in the middle of the night.* Now I'm looking like Jason on Friday the 13th with packed down new growth and stringly relaxed hair. *
> 
> *Rohrrrrr! Are you scared? *
> 
> *Ho-hum, here comes the bun.*




 Yea, last night I had to retwist a couple of mine for the same reason.  Next time try wrapping the ends around a flexirod or large roller, it should help. No Jason hair, anyway


----------



## OneInAMillion (Aug 22, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> Bored? Girl, I'm considering relaxing and I swore to NEVER do it again.. I'm about to be 45 weeks post in a couple of days with 7" of NG and my hair does not seem to be budging (hairorexia, i suppose). It's growing on top but not in the back. I don't understand..I won't relax though, I'm just depressed about my hair. Anyway, enough rambling. *Eisani*, I don't know what to do either, I don't like to wear my hair straight so I guess I'll just keep on bunning...boring as it is.



I'm just chiming in to say that you have a lot of new growth!!!  I couldn't believe that you were under 1 year post because it seems like so much.  I'm at 10 months and I might have 4.5 inches


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 22, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Sometimes it seems my hair is too soft, like this morning, I used Jessicurl weekly deep conditioning as a leave in last night and did about 8 twists. My hair is uber soft. Now what do I do? The twists didn't really hold because my relaxed ends unfolded in the middle of the night. Now I'm looking like Jason on Friday the 13th with packed down new growth and stringly relaxed hair.
> 
> Rohrrrrr! Are you scared?
> 
> Ho-hum, here comes the bun.


 
Hey Apemay!

You sure went and got you some Jessicurl real fast 

Instead of doing a twistout, why don't you do the braidout? And then just perm rod the last couple of inches of your hair. Promise it will be cute and NG will blend if you tie it down with a scarf while it is wet 

Even though I'm not transitioning (yet?) I wear my hair like this all the time. I used to be the rollersetting queen but i haven't rollersetted in probably 2 months.


----------



## Garner (Aug 22, 2008)

What options do you offer a beginning transitioner who is only 4 wks post relaxer, regarding styling methods after a wash.  My hair is so thin at this point, I really do not need to roller set anymore.  I had a hair diaster after a shampoo, DC and set last night.  Long strands of hair just started coming out after taking the rollers down.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 22, 2008)

Nuelle said:


> This transitioning thing is getting really difficult!!!
> 
> I will be 6 months post in a few weeks and was hoping to transition for 15-18 months. Lately, I've just been having a hard time. These past few weeks, I've been co-washing, detangling in the shower, airdrying, doing twist-outs or braidouts, and it's just been a hot mess.  My ng would start tangling/locking up each time especially in the crown where my hair is really thick ...It's tight 4a coils vs. bone-straight relaxed hair... I'm not ready to BC and I would hate to give up now.
> 
> So, I was thinking about getting my hair flat-ironed every 2 weeks once the semester start. What do you guys think? Any of you flat-iron or blow-dry your hair on a regular basis? Any suggestions would be great!


 
hey nuelle, i've been flatironing every other week for the last three months, and it has worked great to me, and taken then  out of transitioning...it has helped...i am going to a dominican salon and all she does is flat iron my hair,,,i do everything else..it's quick and simple and my hair has done well, no shedding to speak of...i think you are on to something..this could probably work for you until you get to another styling option with your hair or decide to give it a break...HTH!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 22, 2008)

Garner said:


> What options do you offer a beginning transitioner who is only 4 wks post relaxer, regarding styling methods after a wash. My hair is so thin at this point, I really do not need to roller set anymore. I had a hair diaster after a shampoo, DC and set last night. Long strands of hair just started coming out after taking the rollers down.


 

garner, immediately do a garlic oil treatment....mix garlic powder in olive oil until it is like a paste, sit under dryer with a cap on, for about 30 min, and this should help the shedding, i'd do this every 3 days for 2 weeks and then weekly.  how about a bun with a phony pony?  ponies have saved my life, i mean i just wear a ponytail, no phony, but i'm gonna get a nice wavy tex of hair that matches mine and wear it in a large messy bun on top...that way, i'm saving my ends, too!  if your hair is shoulder length you could try a bardot french roll...hair down in front, french roll in back...these are my personal options....


----------



## vanita (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Everyone! Im a newbie here looking for some tips. I'm about 8 weeks post relaxer (yay!) and I plan on doin the BC for my 25 b-day in January.  I'm transitioning using braids, but what I would like to know is what you do between the braids. Right now Im pre-pooing with some EVOO and Silk Amino Acids. Then I'm gonna shampoo, condition with Nexuss Humectress and DC with EVOO, egg and SAA. I hope it turns out ok! Im really excited. I lurked for a while before I committed to transitioning. 
I want to know what everyone thinks about this method.


----------



## aramaticart (Aug 23, 2008)

Eisani said:


> That S-curl spray will eventually leave your hair thirsty.


 
*Eisani*, thanks! I wouldve been using more and more of it and trying to figure out what was wrong! I used a clarifying shampoo last week but I was too busy playing in my new growth that I dont think I really did anything- my hair didnt feel the way it usually does after clarifying. This might be a stupid question, but what's chelating?


----------



## Eisani (Aug 24, 2008)

aramaticart said:


> *Eisani*, thanks! I wouldve been using more and more of it and trying to figure out what was wrong! I used a clarifying shampoo last week but I was too busy playing in my new growth that I dont think I really did anything- my hair didnt feel the way it usually does after clarifying. This might be a stupid question, but what's chelating?



That's not a stupid question! Chelating is similar to clarifying, the difference is that chelating actually penetrates the hair and removes mineral and product build up from the inside out, while clarifying only works on the surface of the hair.  Think of it as the difference between spot treating your carpet and having it steam cleaned.


----------



## aramaticart (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks again, but I had to PM you...


----------



## aloof one (Aug 24, 2008)

Just stopping by... I'll be 6 months post (again) on September 1st...  I haven't had any breakage or anything, and my ends are still blunt from my July 5 cut.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Aug 24, 2008)

aloof one said:


> Just stopping by... I'll be 6 months post (again) on September 1st...  I haven't had any breakage or anything, and my ends are still blunt from my July 5 cut.


 
Wow!!  6 months....that's impressive!  You inspire me....I'm at 15 weeks


----------



## aramaticart (Aug 25, 2008)

Is anyone here from the NYC area? I just moved here in June and I'm looking for a salon (pref. non-Dominican) to help me through the rest of this journey.  I posted in the salon review forum, but I thought I would try here, too.

TIA ladies!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Aug 25, 2008)

Garner said:


> What options do you offer a beginning transitioner who is only 4 wks post relaxer, regarding styling methods after a wash.  My hair is so thin at this point, I really do not need to roller set anymore.  I had a hair diaster after a shampoo, DC and set last night.  Long strands of hair just started coming out after taking the rollers down.



Wet buns and lots of air drying!

Seriously, that was all I did for the first 4+ months of my transition. I just started re-straightening my hair because I got bored with what i was doing (sitting under my Pibbs with a ponytail rollerset as we speak!)

Checking in also, things have gotten easier since my using heat to blend my two textures again. For me all of the detangling it takes to put my wet hair into a ponytail, I could just do rollersetting and have low manipulation for 2 weeks after that.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm almost 10 weeks post but since I discovered applying your conditioner like relaxer I feel like I'm getting to know a whole different side of my hair. I think I may want to transition but I'm not sure. I will just take it a week at a time and see how it goes.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 27, 2008)

So, I'm officially out. I was at 8 months post and just decided to relax last week. I had 3-4 inches of new growth so I really feel like I have a whole new head of hair.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies, unsubscribing...


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 28, 2008)

aramaticart said:


> Is anyone here from the NYC area? I just moved here in June and I'm looking for a salon (pref. non-Dominican) to help me through the rest of this journey. I posted in the salon review forum, but I thought I would try here, too.
> 
> TIA ladies!


 
Mo Hair Salon on E 13th st   212-533-8610 - Go to Mike (2nd chair from the door)  tell him Danielle sent you.  He's the only person I let get close to my hair.


----------



## apemay1969 (Aug 28, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Hey Apemay!
> 
> You sure went and got you some Jessicurl real fast
> 
> ...


 
I'll try the braidout _one _day.  I'm so close to cutting that I don't even want to touch my head for a bit.  I've got my trust phony puff on and I'm using different headbands to spice it up.  Borrinnngggg!

And yup, girl, I ordered that stuff as soon as I got home from Arby's along with some daily moisturizer that they have.  Stayed in the kitchen all day. 

The funny part is that because I've been really taking good care of my hair, the relaxed ends, although stringy compared to the NG, is shining and bouncing and basically looking relaxed.  So I got healthy shiny relaxed hair and then healthy glowing natural hair.  

Whatever.


----------



## apemay1969 (Aug 28, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> I'm almost 10 weeks post but since I discovered applying your conditioner like relaxer I feel like I'm getting to know a whole different side of my hair. I think I may want to transition but I'm not sure. I will just take it a week at a time and see how it goes.


 
Did I turn you out?
You wasn't even thinking about transitioning.

Maybe you were, I'm being silly, come join us on this journey.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Aug 29, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> Mo Hair Salon on E 13th st   212-533-8610 - Go to Mike (2nd chair from the door)  tell him Danielle sent you.  He's the only person I let get close to my hair.



I may check him out. What services would you recommend him doing? What are the prices like?


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am 7 1/2 mo post . Last year I got to month 6 and texlaxed but I'm still going strong.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Aug 31, 2008)

Just need to vent 

Approaching 8 months post and I have a cycle I have been going through and I am back at the point where I am so frustrated and have no idea what styles to wear 

A BC is not an option and buns just ain't cutting it ... No money for a weave, my hair breaks at the thought of braids, so looks like a twist out is my only hope 

SIGH ...


----------



## aramaticart (Aug 31, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> Mo Hair Salon on E 13th st   212-533-8610 - Go to Mike (2nd chair from the door)  tell him Danielle sent you.  He's the only person I let get close to my hair.



Thanks, I'll have to look into that.


----------



## aramaticart (Aug 31, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Just need to vent
> 
> Approaching 8 months post and I have a cycle I have been going through and I am back at the point where I am so frustrated and have no idea what styles to wear
> 
> ...



Missconstrue, I  totally understand. My hair has been causing me so much irritation- UGH! I have been thisclose to getting a relaxer, but I'm gonna make myself wait until December to see what's what- plus I put in too much time and work to give up right now.

Do you ever rollerset? I wore curly rollersets for the first 6 months of my transition, and I'm about to go back to that until the weather cools down. (I've been wearing it straight for a while - even though it's puffy as heck). Also, have you considered a half wig? They make really cute ones and they can cost anywhere from $25-40 ( I dont know what your budget is like, I'm just throwing that out there). I did that for a few months too.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Aug 31, 2008)

What's DDTA???
oops nevermind...it was explained in this thread


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Aug 31, 2008)

aramaticart said:


> Missconstrue, I  totally understand. My hair has been causing me so much irritation- UGH! I have been thisclose to getting a relaxer, but I'm gonna make myself wait until December to see what's what- plus I put in too much time and work to give up right now.
> 
> Do you ever rollerset? I wore curly rollersets for the first 6 months of my transition, and I'm about to go back to that until the weather cools down. (I've been wearing it straight for a while - even though it's puffy as heck). Also, have you considered a half wig? They make really cute ones and they can cost anywhere from $25-40 ( I dont know what your budget is like, I'm just throwing that out there). I did that for a few months too.




Thanks!!

I actually haven't tried a roller set at all during this transition so I will definitely be doing that tomorrow!!

Hopefully it will come out nice without too much flat ironing...erplexed


----------



## SparkleDoll (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi everybody!  I'm back on the transition wagon.  I transitioned for 9 months and decided to relax my hair June 1, 2008.  So on September 1, 2008 I will be 12 weeks post.  I ordered MT, so hopefully that will speed up my growth.  I plan to transition until my natural hair is shoulder length unstretched, then I will do the BC.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm almost three months into transitioning....Well I've been reading this thread from the beginning (I'm on page 21 now, I'm going to finish it because I find it interesting) and what I am surprised to see is how so many of you were so affraid of letting go if that relaxed hair...seven months to a year or more seems like a heck of a long time to be hanging on to dead hair...

I guess because of the way my hair is cut (it's in a bob where one side is much shorter than the other) seven months or more would be way too long and too much growth


but what also funny is this thread started in 2005...I wonder how everyone's doing


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Ladies! Just checking in - it's been a while. I ended up relaxing in May after 6months of transitioning, but I'm back on the transition wagon now, with no plans to return to relaxing. I am now 14 weeks post, and I am really really really thinking of doing a BC. I did a mini-chop last weekend and now I'm really thinking that I'm just gonna go all the way. 

Anyhow, wishing you all the best as you find your way on this journey!!


----------



## Ms_Ann (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi! Another newbie here. I'm 12 weeks post and transitioning to natural. I'm excited and little nervous about caring for my hair. I'm taking my time with the transition - I don't know enough about my hair or natural hair to BC anytime soon. My hair is shorter than what you see in my photo due to breakage.  I think the back and sides barely touch the bottom of my ears. I'll be checking this thread, the rest of the site and people's Fotki info. to learn more about my haircare options. Many thanks to those who've shared your knowledge with others. (I'm over here taking notes!)


----------



## aramaticart (Sep 6, 2008)

Caramel Jewel said:


> I'm almost three months into transitioning....Well I've been reading this thread from the beginning (I'm on page 21 now, I'm going to finish it because I find it interesting) and what I am surprised to see is how so many of you were so affraid of letting go if that relaxed hair...seven months to a year or more seems like a heck of a long time to be hanging on to dead hair...
> 
> I guess because of the way my hair is cut (it's in a bob where one side is much shorter than the other) seven months or more would be way too long and too much growth
> 
> ...



Caramel Jewel, how long are you planning to transistion before the BC? I'm already a year post and I plan on doing 6-12 more months (even though I love my natural texture) because I don't have enough natural hair to really do anything with- and a TWA is not for me. I know other people feel this way. Also, there have been instances where people do a chop really early and end up panicking/regretting it because it's so short and they're in shock. Not speaking for everybody, just me and some things that I've read/noticed on this thread and many others...


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 6, 2008)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> Hey Ladies! Just checking in - it's been a while. I ended up relaxing in May after 6months of transitioning, but I'm back on the transition wagon now, with no plans to return to relaxing. I am now 14 weeks post, and I am really really really thinking of doing a BC. I did a mini-chop last weekend and now I'm really thinking that I'm just gonna go all the way.
> 
> Anyhow, wishing you all the best as you find your way on this journey!!




Show us pix when you BC!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 6, 2008)

Ms_Ann said:


> Hi! Another newbie here. I'm 12 weeks post and transitioning to natural. I'm excited and little nervous about caring for my hair. I'm taking my time with the transition - I don't know enough about my hair or natural hair to BC anytime soon. My hair is shorter than what you see in my photo due to breakage.  I think the back and sides barely touch the bottom of my ears. I'll be checking this thread, the rest of the site and people's Fotki info. to learn more about my haircare options. Many thanks to those who've shared your knowledge with others. (I'm over here taking notes!)



Good luck, this is a great place to learn.  I hope you have an easy transition. You'll grow in nice healthy natural hair and it'll grow grow grow


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 9, 2008)

8 Months Post!!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats Soleil!


----------



## kennedy1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am 2 months post relaxer and I just need some TLC from you ladies to get me thru because my hair is thick and hard to manage. I need to find a good poo and con as well as a good leave in con and a detangler.  Please would someone tell me how to achieve bouncy curls from a roller set and what to use when setting the hair.  I plan on getting a Hot Tools 1059 Tourmaline Ionic Rollaround Dryer which is 99.99 on Amazon. Somebody please HELP!!!!!!  


 
I have this dryer below when I deep con


----------



## crazydaze911 (Sep 10, 2008)

that deep conditioning thing looks scary - lol.  But dont worry, things will get soooo much easier.  it was so hard when i was first transitioning, but now that i'm 21 months post, i'm so happy i didnt give up. hang in there.  as far as products, its trial and error.  i mentioned on this post, or maybe a different one, that the thing that helped me the most was applying conditioner like a relaxer and conditioning twice a week (once with a wash).  havent had much luck with heat though - my hair reverts within a day or two, even when the dominicans do it


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 10, 2008)

I really need some encouragement, I'm almost 6 months post and thinking about relaxing. I'm really worried about hair growth and what in the world my hair will look like being natural. I'm actually scared to transition now, before I was so excited. Does anyone feel like this?


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 10, 2008)

cluelessaka said:


> I really need some encouragement, I'm almost 6 months post and thinking about relaxing. I'm really worried about hair growth and what in the world my hair will look like being natural. I'm actually scared to transition now, before I was so excited. Does anyone feel like this?


 
around that time i BC'd the first time.... nothing to be scared of w/ only 6months of virgin hair on ur head 

this time around at about 6-7 months I really got frustrated and started questioning my decision....my hair was extra uncooperative.  
I'd suggest you bun it up, or get braids or something so it'll just grow and you wont' have to deal with it much?  Don't worry about what it'll look like... you can straighten it, curl it, do whateva to it, just like when it's relaxed! BUT you'll also have the option to wear it free and natural as well.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 10, 2008)

cluelessaka said:


> I really need some encouragement, I'm almost 6 months post and thinking about relaxing. I'm really worried about hair growth and what in the world my hair will look like being natural. I'm actually scared to transition now, before I was so excited. Does anyone feel like this?


 

I went through this last year. In Jan or 08 I was 7 months post and I just freaked out and texlaxed all my NG. I panicked over trying to do my hair for the Superbowl. Ironically the texlax didn't do much. Now I regret it b/c I think about how much further along I could be now if I'd waited. I think that 6-7 month period is the hardest. If you can make it through you'll have some time to breathe before the next bout of frustration starts. I agree that getting braids or something where you won't have to manipulate it will help you to get over the hump. Good luck!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Cluelessaka and Soliel for posting this. I'm feeling this EXACT same way. I'll be seven months post friday, and it's crazy. Just when I think I have a routine down with certain products, my hair just up and flips the script! I'm searching for new ways of dealing with my hair every almost every two months. It's frustrating, but I'm not giving up. This is my second attempt at going natural, and like you, Soliel, I think about where I would be (all natural) if had stuck with it, so I use my regret as my motivation. 




Soliel185 said:


> I went through this last year. In Jan or 08 I was 7 months post and I just freaked out and texlaxed all my NG. I panicked over trying to do my hair for the Superbowl. Ironically the texlax didn't do much. Now I regret it b/c I think about how much further along I could be now if I'd waited. I think that 6-7 month period is the hardest. If you can make it through you'll have some time to breathe before the next bout of frustration starts. I agree that getting braids or something where you won't have to manipulate it will help you to get over the hump. Good luck!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 11 months post this week and I have finally found the right balance between moisture and protein. The new growth is seriously starting to take over and my scraggly permed ends look so puny and miserable. I'm definitely sticking to my transition till I reach my final goal of WL. Okay, I should never say I won't chop before then, but that is how I feel now.
So far the transition has been pretty much drama free, except for the occasional hair-depressed moments. I'm seriously sick and tired of this bun day in and out, but I love co-washing too much to flatiron or put rollers in my hair.
So, onward to 2009 and hopefully I will reach BSL by 30.12.09 

I wish I could post updates on my 1 year anniversary, but I'm on HYH Challenge til 30.12.08 and I'm really trying to stick to it!

Happy Hair growing Ladies!!


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice and words of encouragement!! I flat ironed my hair to give myself a change and seeing how straight I can still get the natural part helps. I'm going to keep it pulled back for awhile until I can weave it up and forget about it.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Sep 11, 2008)

aramaticart said:


> Caramel Jewel, how long are you planning to transistion before the BC? I'm already a year post and I plan on doing 6-12 more months (even though I love my natural texture) because I don't have enough natural hair to really do anything with- and a TWA is not for me. I know other people feel this way. Also, there have been instances where people do a chop really early and end up panicking/regretting it because it's so short and they're in shock. Not speaking for everybody, just me and some things that I've read/noticed on this thread and many others...


 

for as long as I can... I'm not doing wigs or weaves or braids  so when it really starts looking bad, I will.....sunday with be three full months since my past touchup...I know its to short now......hopefully when I do I will find more styles I can choose from...the only thing I like now is the puff...and I also like a lot of the styles I see in commercials....I think they are twist out..


sorry I took so long to respond 

(oh, I'm only up to page 37 on this thread ...I'm enjoying it...I've read some useful advice)


----------



## leleepop (Sep 11, 2008)

Just checking in I am 14 weeks post texlax. I have a bob cut, collarbone length stretched. I hope I have the courage to cut in Febuary 2009.hhg


----------



## htown2DAboot (Sep 11, 2008)

YAY! I want to celebrate because Saturday will be three months for me...I know ya'll might be like why is she celebrating so early? Well I live in Louisiana, and it's been hurricane central up here for the past month...well really, pretty much all of hurricane season...I'm evacuating, and there won't be time to celebrate later...Keep me in your prayers!


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Sep 11, 2008)

Checking in! I'm 6 mos post and this time last year I was 7 mos post and texlaxed also! I wonder what it is about that 6/7th month. But this time around it was smooth sailing compared to before, but I believe its because my texlaxed/texurized ends aren't much diff than my newgrowth. My goal is to transition until my natural hair is SL unstretched, so that should probably be another year! And htown I will def keep you and the others in my prayers!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Sep 13, 2008)

No longer tranistioning 
I *BC'ed*!! 
And I hate it! 
No pics because ... I hate it 

Will not perm because I still want to keep going 

Lace wig will be arriving very soon 

Much luck to all who are transitioning


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay Okay, Well I am transitioning again. You know what stress and OTHER people opinions can make you do a crazy thing. Yes I texlaxed again.. I'm getting over it now, but put me back in the game, I'm in it to win it this time. The one person that I thought would have accepted my natural hair and acted like it, told me he didn't really like it. At least not short. I did the BC thing about this time last year. Then texlaxed in December. Then I was growing my relaxer out until a few days ago. All that time down the drain. They say third times the charm. We'll see. I don't care how tight my curl is or what ever, I just have daydreams about being all Natural. I also want my daughter to not go through what I went through with my hair and self image when I was a teenager.(She's only 8 months now). And my son's hair is beautiful we started growing his hair out the same time I originally chopped. My husband just doesn't like short hair and the past three years I just keep cutting it. He said if its long and natural then he won't care. Well I hope to make it a full year this time and then I will chop the straight ends off. The new growth I texlaxed still has alot of thickness compared to what I thought a texlax was in December.


----------



## aramaticart (Sep 14, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> No longer tranistioning
> I *BC'ed*!!
> And I hate it!



WOW! Congrats! (and  at the same time) My mouth fell open when I read this because I feel like we were just talking about styling options! When did you BC? Maybe it's the shock that makes you hate it?? At least the transition is over...


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry you feel that way sweetie.
Hope the lace will get you over the hump.

Good luck to you!





missconstrue said:


> No longer tranistioning
> I *BC'ed*!!
> And I hate it!
> No pics because ... I hate it
> ...


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Sep 14, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> No longer tranistioning
> I *BC'ed*!!
> And I hate it!
> No pics because ... I hate it
> ...


 
quick blow it out and flat iron it......relax


----------



## Chriselle83 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have been lurking on this thread for months now and I just wanted to check in and say I'm 11 months post and I think I'm going to BC around 18 months. I didn't think I'd make it this far and I LOVE my ng... but I'm too afraid to let go of my relaxed ends. I'm new to all this so I guess I have to put together a fokti to chart my progress. I will be back with progress pics soon...

Oh... and I cowash almost daily, slap on some fantasia IC gel to lay down my edges and make my waves pop and rock a banana clip like every single day. I've been doing this fow about 3 weeks and I get at least one compliment a day... the style is in my avatar.


----------



## rsmith (Sep 16, 2008)

This makes 12 months for me.  I am so anxious to cut the straight ends off as well.  However, I am scared of the reaction I will get from others and I get scared that I may not like it.  I am trying to wait for at least another 4 months to 6 months.  Thats if I last that long.


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 16, 2008)

CrittleCrat said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for months now and I just wanted to check in and say I'm 11 months post and I think I'm going to BC around 18 months. I didn't think I'd make it this far and I LOVE my ng... but I'm too afraid to let go of my relaxed ends. I'm new to all this so I guess I have to put together a fokti to chart my progress. I will be back with progress pics soon...
> 
> Oh... and I cowash almost daily, *slap on some fantasia IC gel to lay down my edges and make my waves pop and rock a banana clip like every single day.* I've been doing this fow about 3 weeks and I get at least one compliment a day... the style is in my avatar.


 
That's what I do.  Sadly, I broke my last banana clip today so I have to go shopping for more.


----------



## kriolagirl (Sep 16, 2008)

i am at 16 months and i think this may be it for me.  i've been doing sew-ins the majority of this year and i just took out my most recent last night.  i'm sooo sick of these scraggly(sp?) ends but i keep hanging on to them.  i have another week or so before i get a new install so i'm trying to work up the courage.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone have plans to relax their hair the future,I'm thinking that in 3 years I might.


----------



## carmella25 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi guys..Im new to transitioning.. I chopped my relaxed pony tail off about 3 weeks ago.  I had a bad experience with the relaxer and the hairdresser who applied it.  So will be chopping the relaxed ends off gradually until Its all gone.  Once Im completely natural I will only trim once a year.


----------



## Eisani (Sep 16, 2008)

The 13th brought me to the official 10 month mark. I've learned a few things; a) I no longer like the  look of relaxed (texlaxed 4 me) hair. I like my hair big and fluffy. I feel like a wet cat whenever I flat iron. b) I love my texture! Well, most of it. Still trying to love my nape. c) I really dig the comments and compliments on my hair and all the funky ways I wear it. Its fun experimenting with different styles! I still don't plan on BCing a damn thang. Still taking it 1 day at a time, will re-evaluate @ 12 mos or WL, whichever occurs first.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 16, 2008)

Oneya said:


> Does anyone have plans to relax their hair the future,I'm thinking that in 3 years I might.



Nope.  If that was the case I wouldn't go natural at all.


----------



## mccryssy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey ladies!

I've been transitioning since February. This is my 3rd attempt  So far I've done well. I did a mini chop. I cut my brastrap length hair to right below my chin a few months ago.  

I've been lurking FOREVER and I'm hoping to get some support this go 'round. Maybe I'll actually go completely natural this time. Thanks so much for sharing info here.

Cryssy


----------



## Eisani (Sep 17, 2008)

mccryssy said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've been transitioning since February. This is my 3rd attempt  So far I've done well. I did a mini chop. I cut my brastrap length hair to right below my chin a few months ago.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the thread . We're all here to help each other so just pop in when you feel the need for inspiration, motivation, and/or ideas .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 19, 2008)

hi, all!

today i went to the salon for a flatiron....*and i got 3 inches wacked from my hair! * *5 on my left side*  *go figure - it's not even close to being even...what tha??*

tha backstory my reggie..
yesterday i applied a new product rusk smoothing leave-in and used it after my caramel treatment.  i put my hair in 6 ponies and used smb on each one then sprayed a little silk elements heat protectant for good measure...i had to do this prior to going to the salon, bcs u know dominicans, they don't like using product before styling...well, i for sure knew i was gonna get silken hair and lo and behold, my hair was not as silky straight as it usually is.  i wouldn't say silky at all...my stylist usually uses a rusk flatiron, this time she used chi turbo..didn't seem as hot as usual, either.  i was a little disappointed bcs i really expected shiny, blingin' hair erplexed.  

i mean, it is full and thick....which is saying alot bcs a month ago i wanted to bc about 7 inches...usually i have coconut oil remaining in my hair from my dc, this time i didn't...the rusk product seemed to soak it up.  so i don't know what gives??  

yes, i'm disappointed with my unintentional asymetric cut, but quite honestly, i never would have the guts to ask someone to cut this much, i'd already trimmed 1 1/2 yesterday, so really, i've gotten 5 or 6 inches in 2 days - lopped off....so instead of being bsl inching to mbl, i am back at apl...but at least i'm looking thicker...i'm looking to regain bsl by the end of october...think i can do it?

so, i've wrapped my hair and trying to NOT use growth aids for a couple of days, so my style will last a minute...i'm thinking of going 2 weeks without a cowash, i'm not sure if that will wreck - things i'd like to get my hair flatironed weekly, but i don't want to cause damage...my hair seemed to really do well with coconut oil before flatironing, but i keep hearing that is like frying your hair, but it didn't seem to hurt...i had no shedding or breakage...

what do you think ladies, should i be more upset than i am?


----------



## voyagetome (Sep 20, 2008)

Helloooooooo!

Ive been lurking for about 4 years and I finally decided to subscribe. Ive been Transitioning since February this is the 2nd time (last time I got to 6 months and broke down and got a perm man i wish i hadn't.......  ). I had full and healthy relaxed hair but I wanted a change and i LOOVVE big hair. So here I am raging war against these two textures on my head and believe me I WILL have peace !!

Right now I am trying to find Protective styles for shoulder lenght hair. Anyone have any suggestions??

*~VoyagetoME~*


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> hi, all!
> 
> today i went to the salon for a flatiron....*and i got 3 inches wacked from my hair! * *5 on my left side*  *go figure - it's not even close to being even...what tha??*
> 
> ...



You can be as upset as you like but it's not going to change the fact that you cut your hair.
Move on and brush it off, it's just hair and it will definitely grow. You know that already.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 21, 2008)

voyagetome said:


> Helloooooooo!
> 
> Ive been lurking for about 4 years and I finally decided to subscribe. Ive been Transitioning since February this is the 2nd time (last time I got to 6 months and broke down and got a perm man i wish i hadn't.......  ). I had full and healthy relaxed hair but I wanted a change and i LOOVVE big hair. So here I am raging war against these two textures on my head and believe me I WILL have peace !!
> 
> ...




Lurking for 4 years!?!? I think yo need an award 

I have close to APL length and buns have been doing the trick for me while transitioning and I'm still rocking it. I guess it all depends on how much time you are willing to spend on your hair. I'm lazy that's why I wear buns.
But you can flat iron, rollerset, bantu knot, wear twist, wigs, weaves, braids. There are endless posibilities!
Good luck with your transition!


----------



## voyagetome (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks MissNorway. I think your new growth needs the award!  What have you been using to moisturize your hair?


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Sep 21, 2008)

faithful said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I've been using Shea Butter in both my 18 month post hair and my daughters natural hair. Some wonderful person here (can't remember who) told me about it. It does help. Detangling was a big problem for me too. Washing our hair in ponytail sections helps a lot! I can't braid my sections though because they tangle worse. I use the butter on wet/damp hair.


 

sorry to jump off topic...(but I am reading this from the beginning).....the way you blotted out your photo looks like I have an ink spot on my screen....
[its post number 1364]


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 21, 2008)

Caramel Jewel said:


> sorry to jump off topic...(but I am reading this from the beginning).....the way you blotted out your photo looks like I have an ink spot on my screen....
> [its post number 1364]


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 21, 2008)

Guys, I think I'm going to have my husband cut my hair tomorrow.  If I can get him to do it anyway.  He kind of mubbled and kept putting his fishing stuff away when I asked him.  Also, he knows it's my cycle and I do drastic things that I'm too chicken to do otherwise during that time.

I had co-washed today and dc'd with MT and coconut oil.  When I rinsed it out and was rubbing in my moisturizing leave-in I couldn't keep my hands out of my NG.

I didn't want to braid it or twist or nothing.  I just wanted to keep pulling the springs on my nape.  

Soooooo......

I clipped a few hairs in the front and on the side 'to measure' I said.  3.5 inches of NG since relaxing in January.  That's 1/3 of an inch a month.  I ain't tripping.

Whatever, scalp, whatever.

I had to MAKE myself put those darn sewing scissors down and wait to go buy a new pair of hair shears.  My hair is coily and shiny and healthy and I'm just ready to do it.  I've found the perfect protein, moisture mix for my NG but it's making my relaxed hair stringy and hard.  My relaxed ends are just sliding off at the line of demarcation and frankly, it looks wack.  No white bulbs just straight, stringy hair in the comb.

I'm done.  Finito.  El fin.  Ba-bye.:thatsall:

I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Sep 21, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


>


 

 it looks funny right...


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 21, 2008)

Caramel Jewel said:


> it looks funny right...


I think if it hadn't been mentioned I would have been rubbing on my screen.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Sep 21, 2008)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I've been relaxing my hair for over 10 years, and I've transitioned once before but caved in to the creamy crack  This time, I'm going to transition and for real this time!
> 
> Right now I'm 4 weeks post-relaxer. My question is, do you ladies have any ideas of good shampoos and deep conditioners that are sulfate-free, alcohol-free and cones-free as well as REALLY moisturizing?


 

I haven't treid any of these products yet but I know of Burt's Bees, Alba products (some have silicone) and some of the Avalon Organics (I've found silicone is some also)....I seeking out the same products to....


----------



## voyagetome (Sep 21, 2008)

Ive heard a few people taking about Blended beauty its supposed to be really moisturizing. 

From quickly glancing at the ingrediants it looks like most of their products are sulfate-free, paraben-free, and cone-free.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Sep 21, 2008)

Checking in!! Hey!!

I'm in my 22nd month of transitioning. The closer I get to two years, the more I'm like "What's the point?" I'm ready to cut the ends and be natural already. 

RIght now, my hair is collar bone length unstretched. I haven't straightened since April, but when I wash my hair, it's just below APL. I figure if I cut the relaxed ends off, baby my hair through the fall, winter and spring, by summer, I should be BSL all over. 

I seem to be retaining length despite the infrequent DCs and no trims this whole summer...I've relied on wash n gos and daily co-washes since April


----------



## Garner (Sep 22, 2008)

Beautiful Double BLESSINGS!!!


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 24, 2008)

I love you's guys in this thread but I gotta let you go.   I officially bc'd.  I couldn't take it anymore.  My line of demarcation looked like the rocky mountains, ridges and all.






 Back of my big ole head






 My sad hairline filling in






Beady Beads.  Love 'em






Thin up top but filling in. 

See you guys on the other side.  Holla!  

I'm off to figure out whether I'm 4a or 4b.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 25, 2008)

voyagetome said:


> Thanks MissNorway. I think your new growth needs the award!  What have you been using to moisturize your hair?




Thank you so much girlie!!

I co-wash every single day without exception, sometimes even twice.
I love water lol.
I use natural butters mainly Hempseed Butter, it's very moisturizing and its it a little sticky, it holds the hair in place too and define curls. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 25, 2008)

You go, girl!  I love them beads!  Your hair looks good, a 4a, to me...c ya on the flip side!!!



apemay1969 said:


> I love you's guys in this thread but I gotta let you go. I officially bc'd. I couldn't take it anymore. My line of demarcation looked like the rocky mountains, ridges and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 25, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> Thank you so much girlie!!
> 
> I co-wash every single day without exception, sometimes even twice.
> I love water lol.
> I use natural butters mainly Hempseed Butter, it's very moisturizing and its it a little sticky, it holds the hair in place too and define curls. I highly recommend it!


 
Hey MissNorway! Okay when you co wash every day what do you do with your hair? I just been puttin it in a ponytail. Is there anything else I could do?


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 26, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Hey MissNorway! Okay when you co wash every day what do you do with your hair? I just been puttin it in a ponytail. Is there anything else I could do?


 
Yes, definitely!
I don't though because I can't go more than a couple of days without washing my hair and spending 3 hours every three days doing my hair is not going to happen. Besides I'm baby-ing my ends.
I just put my hair back in a bun, like this:





I'm in it for tha long haul (transition) so I'm making sure my hair does not get heat damage or that my ends suffer too much. I can't wear anything attached to me, like false nails or hair, it drives me nuts. Therefore I can't hide my hair under false hair. Nothing wrong with it, i just can't do it.
Ther are tons of things you can do with your hair while transitioning, it all depends how much time you are willing to invest in it.
Braids, twists, roller stes, flatiron/press, corn rows, weave, or just put it up in a bun 

I make sure I have on some banging earring and that my make-up is always on point. To me it kind of steals the attention away from that frumpy hideous bun lol (it's not really hideous, I'm just tired of it after wearing it exclusively for a whole year).
Anyway, I ramble... It is all up to you what you feel like and how much time you feel like spending on your hair. I suggest you go look at the other transitioning ladies' Fotki's for inspiration.

Hope that helps!


----------



## FtrDrO (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm about to be 7 months into my transition and I'm really tempted to cut off the sickly looking relaxed ends that keep tangling with my natural hair. I have about 4 inches of new growth at the moment and I'm less certain of how to style it.....My hair 4a/b hair is very dense and doesn't seem to want to lay down. Its getting kind of frustrating


----------



## Chromia (Sep 27, 2008)

FtrDrO said:


> I'm about to be 7 months into my transition and I'm really tempted to cut off the sickly looking relaxed ends that keep tangling with my natural hair. I have about 4 inches of new growth at the moment and I'm less certain of how to style it.....*My hair 4a/b hair is very dense and doesn't seem to want to lay down.* Its getting kind of frustrating


That's my main problem with styling - getting my hair to lay down. I've been wearing twistouts. Sometimes at night I spray water on the top of my head or use a lot of moisturizer on my new growth right before I tie my scarf on and go to bed....that helps to lay my hair down for a while after I get up in the morning, but it puffs back up later.


----------



## voyagetome (Sep 27, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> Thank you so much girlie!!
> 
> I co-wash every single day without exception, sometimes even twice.
> I love water lol.
> I use natural butters mainly Hempseed Butter, it's very moisturizing and its it a little sticky, it holds the hair in place too and define curls. I highly recommend it!


 

Thats sounds right up my alley. All of my friends think im nuts for washing my hair everyday but my hair and I LOVE it.  Where do you buy Hempseed butter? and is there a specific kind?


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 28, 2008)

voyagetome said:


> Thats sounds right up my alley. All of my friends think im nuts for washing my hair everyday but my hair and I LOVE it.  Where do you buy Hempseed butter? and is there a specific kind?



Hempseed butters might differ in texture depending on the way it has been processed.
I buy mine from http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com and I love the consistency, it is kind of sticky and keeps the frizz down.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Sep 29, 2008)

Checking in.  I am still hanging in here.  It will be a year in October.  Now the winter is coming up I am not sure just how I will manage.  I will be able to enjoy a blow out maybe once a month or so but I am so addicted to co-washing I don't know how I will make it. I have been trimming like every 6-8 weeks which has really helped me get rid of some of the relaxed ends.  I just got a denman brush and I love it.  I don't know what I was doing without one.


----------



## j'adore (Sep 29, 2008)

I decided to do my BC next weekend. I'll be 21 weeks post relaxer. My initial plan was to wait until after I graduate in December but I can't take it anymore! I'd also really like to have short hair for a while since I never have before.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 29, 2008)

I am just checking in. I am only 4 weeks post this time. SO I am starting over again. I had convinced my self that I would be happy texlaxed but I'm not so here I go again.....pray for me, I am tired of starting over ughh


----------



## chosen07 (Sep 30, 2008)

hi, I'm very new to this forum and am a newbie with transitioning also. Just wanted to check in and introduce myself. I am working my way through this thread for tips and ideas..(only on page 20...)
my last relaxer was in June 2008 and I am currently wearing a sew-in (its been 4 weeks) and I am tired of it! My hair has typically been healthy but relaxers never 'lasted' and I always struggled with scalp irritation so I finally decided to stop torturing myself and just embrace what God gave me. I'm an island girl who was always taught that water isn't good for black people hair..so that's my first challenge to embrace water as a great moisturizer for my hair!!!!

my only question at this point..
I read a couple of the ladies use ponytails (with buns) as a protective style and I'm thinking I may try it..but I have always heard that constantly putting your hair in a ponytail is not good for the hair..it weakens it.. is there any truth to this? or is this another myth?

TIA


----------



## Eisani (Sep 30, 2008)

^^Welcome to the boards, and the transitioners thread! I am a wet bunner myself and one way I avoid too much tension is by adjusting the position of my bun (high, low, middle, left, right, etc), if I use a ponytail holder none w/metal pieces and never wrapped too tightly, sometimes I don't use a ponytail holder at all, I'll just twist my hair then wrap it around itself and pin or braid the length and pin it up. I also take my hair down every night and loosely braid it before putting on my scarf or bonnet. There are ways to wear a pony/bun and not have breakage.


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm back!  I was natural when I joined and then relaxed last November.  I have been transitioning sing June 2008, I plan to transition another 6-8 months without BCing.


----------



## Eisani (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey PME!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 7, 2008)

Still truckin'.

I'm getting pretty worried about using heat to straighten my hair but it ultimately is better than attempting to air dry right now since it's getting colder. 

*sigh* I want to BC but I'm pretty scared.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 9, 2008)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Still truckin'.
> 
> I'm getting pretty worried about using heat to straighten my hair but it ultimately is better than attempting to air dry right now since it's getting colder.
> 
> *sigh* I want to BC but I'm pretty scared.



Do you have color in your hair?  it looks nice in ur avatar....  you can try using a blowdryer from a distance while keeping ur hair straight with ur fingers.  You can use heat without it being 'direct' heat and damaging........


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 9, 2008)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Still truckin'.
> 
> I'm getting pretty worried about using heat to straighten my hair but it ultimately is better than attempting to air dry right now since it's getting colder.
> 
> *sigh* I want to BC but I'm pretty scared.



Don't worry, just be careful


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Update for me, I'm 1 year and 2 months post.  The past week and a half has been awful on my hair.  It was pool, sun, salt water, wind and I just cowashed and put into ponys or buns every day after it was exposed to all those elements.  

It feels a lil mushy right now so I think I'll wash and do a protein treatment and condition before I do my braids for tomorrow's braidout.  Next week I plan on going to the salon for the first time since my cut to above apl in march.  I'm going to get a trim, maybe bangs, and have him straighten me out.

Since it's getting colder, no more braidouts, it's going to be wash/dc and maxigliding straight each week with coconut oil.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 9, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> Update for me, I'm 1 year and 2 months post. The past week and a half has been awful on my hair. It was pool, sun, salt water, wind and I just cowashed and put into ponys or buns every day after it was exposed to all those elements.
> 
> It feels a lil mushy right now so I think I'll wash and do a protein treatment and condition before I do my braids for tomorrow's braidout. Next week I plan on going to the salon for the first time since my cut to above apl in march. I'm going to get a trim, maybe bangs, and have him straighten me out.
> 
> Since it's getting colder, no more braidouts, it's going to be wash/dc and maxigliding straight each week with coconut oil.


   I know that coconut oil while flatironing produced great looking and feeling results, but i heard sooo much about the whole frying your hair thing, so i want to ask you how long have you used c-nut oil while maxigliding ( i know it's a lil different from the flat iron) and have your results been consistently great?  have you ever used c-nut oil while flatironing?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Growinpainz (Oct 9, 2008)

I couldn't take it any longer so I bc'ed this past saturday after 6 months of transitioning.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Oct 10, 2008)

Growinpainz said:


> I couldn't take it any longer so I bc'ed this past saturday after 6 months of transitioning.


 
do you like it??

the 14th will be four months for me and I'm ready to BC....I have no styling options..I can't do a bun...because one side of my hair is shorter than the other..I'm nervous about braids..cause they may pull to tight..and i'm tired of spending three hours on my hair and putting heat to it...I don't want to damage my new growth with blow driers and flat irons...the last thing I would want to see after I BC is  damaged hair....


the other day I tried a braid out but it looked like a frizzy afro...plus when my young niece saw it she was like ewww..(but I was experimenting and I thought the same thing)

 I really dont know what to do but BC...but its only been four months of transitioning and my ideal goal is to have four inches of hair before I do that but I dont think I can go another four months like this (I only have two hats i can wear, besides the two hats I wear to baseball games)


----------



## hairedity (Oct 10, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> I'm 11 months post this week and I have finally found the right balance between moisture and protein. The new growth is seriously starting to take over and my scraggly permed ends look so puny and miserable. I'm definitely sticking to my transition till I reach my final goal of WL. Okay, I should never say I won't chop before then, but that is how I feel now.
> So far the transition has been pretty much drama free, except for the occasional hair-depressed moments. I'm seriously sick and tired of this bun day in and out, but I love co-washing too much to flatiron or put rollers in my hair.
> So, onward to 2009 and hopefully I will reach BSL by 30.12.09
> 
> ...


 
so what's your moisture-protein balance?


----------



## hairedity (Oct 10, 2008)

My update:  I got braids in September that I'm not too pleased with. But I'm reading that many of us transitioners are wearing styles that we're not super excited about lol!
I'm hoping I can wear them until November then try out invisible braids... wish me luck.


----------



## Lyoness (Oct 10, 2008)

My transition seems to be going well currently I canerow my hair at night (moisturise and seal obv) and then un ravel them the next day and wear it in a perfectly styled messy pony.. It works well for me and I get compliments on my hair.. 

The only time I've struggled is styling for going clubbing so I've got a wig for a solution (",)


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 10, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I know that coconut oil while flatironing produced great looking and feeling results, but i heard sooo much about the whole frying your hair thing, so i want to ask you how long have you used c-nut oil while maxigliding ( i know it's a lil different from the flat iron) and have your results been consistently great? have you ever used c-nut oil while flatironing? Thanks in advance!


 
I think 'coconut oil' has a higher tolerance to heat. (not sure about that tho)

been using coconut oil when maxigliding for about 2 years i'd say, always great results, i havent used a flat iron since maybe 05 when i got my maxiglide so i can't speak to that. 

My hair's not fried so i'll keep using coconut oil


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 10, 2008)

Growinpainz said:


> I couldn't take it any longer so I bc'ed this past saturday after 6 months of transitioning.


 
CONGRATS!!!!

How do you feel!?

PIXXX


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 10, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> I think 'coconut oil' has a higher tolerance to heat. (not sure about that tho)
> 
> been using coconut oil when maxigliding for about 2 years i'd say, always great results, i havent used a flat iron since maybe 05 when i got my maxiglide so i can't speak to that.
> 
> My hair's not fried so i'll keep using coconut oil


 

I think the theory behind it is that coconut oil - as a cooking oil - has a higher smoke point than others. Smoke point being the temperature where it would begin to burn off and "cook" your hair. So it's pretty safe to use.


----------



## Chromia (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations *Growinpainz*! 

I'm 1 year and 1 month into my transition. I haven't used heat except for occasionally sitting under my bonnet dryer, but I'm planning to buy a Maxiglide soon. I'm hoping that HSN will have the deal they had earlier this year where the Maxiglide package included the Miniglide. The package still includes the instructional DVD, travel bag, etc. but they took out the Miniglide. erplexed

The deal in the infomercial includes the Miniglide, but it costs about $34 more than the deal HSN had. 

I don't know if I would even actually use the Miniglide, but I'm thinking I might need it for my edges or to get close to my roots. :scratchch

I've spent the last 8 or 9 months airdrying and wearing braidouts and I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## j'adore (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, I was supposed to BC last week but never found the time because I had a big paper to write. Well, I had a dream last night that I was natural (the first one ever) so when I woke up this morning it felt like today was THE day. So I did it after a 5 month transition. And I love it! I still have some random straight pieces in the back that I couldn't reach, so my mom said she'd trim it up for me when she gets home. I'm going to color it tomorrow with Manic Panic Black Sabbath then I'll take pics.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Oct 11, 2008)

Caramel Jewel said:


> do you like it??
> 
> the 14th will be four months for me and I'm ready to BC....I have no styling options..I can't do a bun...because one side of my hair is shorter than the other..I'm nervous about braids..cause they may pull to tight..and i'm tired of spending three hours on my hair and putting heat to it...I don't want to damage my new growth with blow driers and flat irons...the last thing I would want to see after I BC is damaged hair....
> 
> ...


 

its saturday and i've been laying around for most of the day ...that's becasue I got my hair braided and its so tight and uncomfortable ...I actually feel like doing this ->  ....it looks really nice though.... erplexed


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 11, 2008)

hey, chicas, got my hair flat ironed today with coconut oil and my hair is again like a brand spankin new relaxer...my domini stylist hate, "Josie, it's too much greeeze!"  So, I see that makes a big difference in my hair getting really, really, did i say really straight?  It just needs to thicken already..patience, patience....

last night i used my cassia, brahmi, maka and amla and left in for 2 hrs, then dc with elasta qpdpr11 and garlic oil for 30 min, then braided up....almost no shedding...Thank God!

I like/ no luv Cassia!  Good Stuff!  My new growth is super manageable thanks to ayurveda....


----------



## mccryssy (Oct 12, 2008)

I BC'd this afternoon while my babies napped.  Surprisingly, I'm not laying on the floor crying in my clipped hair. I'm really happy with my short hair. I've never had short hair before. This is crazy... I'm so happy.  I never would've expected this.

My dh thought for sure he'd be consoling me all night and buying wigs first thing in the morning LOL

Cryssy


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Oct 12, 2008)

hairedity said:


> so what's your moisture-protein balance?



I co-wash every day so that takes care of moisture. As soon I see broken hairs in my sink I DC with ORS replenishing Pak.
My hair doesn't do well with heavy protein, it gets crunchy and dry.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 13, 2008)

re: Miniglide - you won't need it.  the maxi get's to the very edges and down to the base of your roots... it's AWESOME!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 13, 2008)

mccryssy said:


> I BC'd this afternoon while my babies napped. Surprisingly, I'm not laying on the floor crying in my clipped hair. I'm really happy with my short hair. I've never had short hair before. This is crazy... I'm so happy. I never would've expected this.
> 
> My dh thought for sure he'd be consoling me all night and buying wigs first thing in the morning LOL
> 
> Cryssy


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> hey, chicas, got my hair flat ironed today with coconut oil and my hair is again like a brand spankin new relaxer...my domini stylist hate, "Josie, it's too much greeeze!" So, I see that makes a big difference in my hair getting really, really, did i say really straight? It just needs to thicken already..patience, patience....
> 
> last night i used my cassia, brahmi, maka and amla and left in for 2 hrs, then dc with elasta qpdpr11 and garlic oil for 30 min, then braided up....almost no shedding...Thank God!
> 
> I like/ no luv Cassia! Good Stuff! My new growth is super manageable thanks to ayurveda....


 
I used my maxi for the first time since... may/june and I almost forgot how awesome the coconut oil/maxiglide combo is.  My hair is bone straight and I went to my mom's house last night and she was like "WHAT DID U DO? I thought you weren't relaxing it anymore!"  It looks that sleek from root to tip.  I'll post some pix tonight


----------



## KnottyGurl (Oct 13, 2008)

All right! I'm still hanging in there. Lately, I've been a millisecond away from relaxing. I started working out again and lemme tell ya, transitioning and exercising are oil and water. In the past (when I tried it before) I felt like I had to make a decision, natural hair or exercise, but not both. This time, with the knowledge I have from LHCF, I went ahead and had my hair braided today. I'm so happy that I didn't have to sacrifice one for the other. Sounds silly, but that's where I was. I should be 8 months post soon.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Oct 13, 2008)

mccryssy said:


> I BC'd this afternoon while my babies napped. Surprisingly, I'm not laying on the floor crying in my clipped hair. I'm really happy with my short hair. I've never had short hair before. This is crazy... I'm so happy. I never would've expected this.
> 
> My dh thought for sure he'd be consoling me all night and buying wigs first thing in the morning LOL
> 
> Cryssy


 

CONGRATS ON THE BC!!!!!!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 14, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> Do you have color in your hair?  it looks nice in ur avatar....  you can try using a blowdryer from a distance while keeping ur hair straight with ur fingers.  You can use heat without it being 'direct' heat and damaging........



I had color in my hair but its old color from a box job I did back in March of 2006. 



Whimsy said:


> Don't worry, just be careful



Thanks love  I'm not gonna stop straightening because ultimately it's easier for me to transition this way. I've been using Paul Mitchell's Heat Seal as a protectorant and so far so good!

Today I'm gonna wash and flat iron and do a trim and maybe add some side bangs because I'm a little bored with my hair. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## mt01 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

This is my very first post and I'm just delighted to have found this site. I've been lurking for a little while now and am so excited about the wealth of information that I've received from LHCF thus far! 

I decided a few months ago that I wanted to start transitioning... I'd go a week past touch-up time, and then sadly and impatiently dash out and get my relaxer. Not this time. I think I'm ready this time. Normally I relax every 5 weeks. I'm proud to say that I'm 8 weeks post relaxer this week (don't laugh, this is HUGE for me!) I'm a little older than most of you ladies i think, and when I started seeing the random gray hairs coming in, i thought hmmmm.... I'm not ready to go out like this just yet... can't color AND perm, LOOOOOOOOVE the beautiful natural ladies I keep seeing here, hence, time to let the relaxer go! 

So, just wanted to introduce myself to you all and say thanks for all the great info and support that I've found here!

Kim


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm on my second year!
I had my 1 year anniversary yesterday and I posted a thread but no one seemed to care.
Anyway, since I'm transitioning, I thought I'd let my Transitioning Sisters know.
I posted a few new pics in my Fotki so feel free to visit.

Hope you ladies' journey is going beautifully!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey you! Welcome 



mt01 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my very first post and I'm just delighted to have found this site. I've been lurking for a little while now and am so excited about the wealth of information that I've received from LHCF thus far!
> 
> ...


----------



## MizzBrown (Oct 14, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> I'm on my second year!
> I had my 1 year anniversary yesterday and *I posted a thread but no one seemed to care.*
> Anyway, since I'm transitioning, I thought I'd let my Transitioning Sisters know.
> I posted a few new pics in my Fotki so feel free to visit.
> ...


 
That was funny! I cared! 

I stalked your fotki and you gave me inspiration to keep stretching and try to transition. I meant to ask you how you do your buns. My roots are out of control and when i pull it back in a pony i still look like Linda Evans. I've been rollersetting. 

What do u use to wet bun? My naps just wont lay down.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 14, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> I'm on my second year!
> I had my 1 year anniversary yesterday and I posted a thread but no one seemed to care.
> Anyway, since I'm transitioning, I thought I'd let my Transitioning Sisters know.
> I posted a few new pics in my Fotki so feel free to visit.
> ...



Great progress ! 

Yesterday marked 11 mos for me.  I'm so excited!


----------



## alanaj (Oct 14, 2008)

My hair is growing really slowly in the front. My edges right now look so sparse and see through. Anyone have any tips on that? Right now it seems to be at the in between stage where its a little too short to plaster down with a gel or butter


----------



## LovelyMiracle (Oct 15, 2008)

alanaj said:


> My hair is growing really slowly in the front. My edges right now look so sparse and see through. Anyone have any tips on that? Right now it seems to be at the in between stage where its a little too short to plaster down with a gel or butter


 

Me too!  My edges are so raggedy but you would never guess that there was a forest of NG beyond that point.  I really don't want to go back to MTG.  Question - does anyone still use boundless tresses?


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 15, 2008)

I still have a little bit of BT left. I have some Elasta QP too, but because I'm not cowashing right now, I can't use it. 

BUT, I did find out some things yesterday.

- For clarifying, ACV just does NOT do the job for me. I wound up using CON Neutralizing Shampoo and it got the job done. My hair and scalp feels really clean.
- Nasaab's Shea Butter makes detangling easy breezy and beautiful!!! I'm over 7 months post and I was able to run my Denman through it with ease. Definitely my new staple.
- Finally trimmed my hair after almost 2 years of no trims (you read that correctly). 
- I love my SeDu, I don't know what I would do without it. Until I'm fully natural, I'll be flat ironing. 

Here's how it turned out after my trim:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 15, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> I'm on my second year!
> I had my 1 year anniversary yesterday and I posted a thread but no one seemed to care.
> Anyway, since I'm transitioning, I thought I'd let my Transitioning Sisters know.
> I posted a few new pics in my Fotki so feel free to visit.
> ...


 We Care, MissNorway~  Congrats on your milestone, you have inspired us all and you are making awesome progress...see ya got some luv...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 15, 2008)

i must admit.  i'm a little disappointed that my hair looks so thin.  this is not what i expected.  i know i'm nursing my hair back to health and all, but i really expected massively big hair!  i mean, i'm 10 months post, already!  geez.  yes, my hair used to be truly texas large, where many thought i donned wigs on a yearly basis, like e-v-e-r-y-day for years...go figure...

anyhoo, my hair is still see-through...i know it's only temporary and i have alot of great progress, for one, i'm keeping hair on my head for the first time in years!!!  NO exaggeration, there, but the whole thin hair thing does kinda trip me up sometimes, then i shake, shake, shake, shake, shake it off....

maybe i should stop flat ironing for a few months (or try to) and see what happens?  do you guys think that would make a difference?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 15, 2008)

nice.  very nice.



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I still have a little bit of BT left. I have some Elasta QP too, but because I'm not cowashing right now, I can't use it.
> 
> BUT, I did find out some things yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Oct 16, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> That was funny! I cared!
> 
> I stalked your fotki and you gave me inspiration to keep stretching and try to transition. I meant to ask you how you do your buns. My roots are out of control and when i pull it back in a pony i still look like Linda Evans. I've been rollersetting.
> 
> What do u use to wet bun? My naps just wont lay down.



I usually just use Hempseed butter or if the hair will not listen i use a light gel. After I co-wash I use the Hempseed like a leave in, brush my hair in to a bun ( i use a scrunchie, the small ones in black, they don'd tug on the hair like other smaller hairbands do) and wrap it with a scarf while I get ready and its smooth when I'm ready to be out the door.
Hope that makes sense


----------



## Lyoness (Oct 16, 2008)

I got two wigs to help with my transition, I'm worried that 1 is too shiny and the other is not the colour I expected, would you guys mind having a look at my fotki and letting me know what you think? [month 9-12 folder] Thank you!


----------



## chitowngal330 (Oct 16, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> I'm on my second year!
> I had my 1 year anniversary yesterday and I posted a thread but no one seemed to care.
> Anyway, since I'm transitioning, I thought I'd let my Transitioning Sisters know.
> I posted a few new pics in my Fotki so feel free to visit.
> ...


 

We Care, MissNorway.  Congratulations on being a year post!  I'm tryna get like you!  Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Oct 17, 2008)

Lyoness said:


> I got two wigs to help with my transition, I'm worried that 1 is too shiny and the other is not the colour I expected, would you guys mind having a look at my fotki and letting me know what you think? [month 9-12 folder] Thank you!




Hey lady!
I saw your wigs and I love the short one. I think it looks better to have a bold color with short hair, I guess it is not so dramatic as having a lot of hair and a lot of color. I really liked the color on your skin and it looks like your hair. I think the longer one is fine too, you just have to get used to them.
All that matters is that you are comfortable but I say rock em!


----------



## Lyoness (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Miss Norway!! Feeling better about them now!! (",)


----------



## hairedity (Oct 18, 2008)

Caramel Jewel said:


> its saturday and i've been laying around for most of the day ...that's becasue I got my hair braided and its so tight and uncomfortable ...I actually feel like doing this ->  ....it looks really nice though.... erplexed


 
Ugh I hate when it's too tight, there's no comfortable way to sleep for at least two nights!  ..but happy to hear your results turned out well.


----------



## hairedity (Oct 18, 2008)

mt01 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my very first post and I'm just delighted to have found this site. I've been lurking for a little while now and am so excited about the wealth of information that I've received from LHCF thus far!
> 
> ...


----------



## voyagetome (Oct 18, 2008)

I feel like my hair is growing out at a super slow pace. I am so discouraged. I just want my hair to be natural already! I think i don't realize the growth because i cant take pictures.......Does anyone feel that they don't see the growth unless they take progress pictures??

*~VoyagetoME~*


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Oct 18, 2008)

voyagetome said:


> I feel like my hair is growing out at a super slow pace. I am so discouraged. I just want my hair to be natural already! I think i don't realize the growth because i cant take pictures.......Does anyone feel that they don't see the growth unless they take progress pictures??
> 
> *~VoyagetoME~*



Pictures help! Whenever I feel discouraged or think I'm doing all this in vain, I look to my pics. If it weren't for the pics I think I would have given up a long time ago. They are definitely a valuable reference.

Do you not have any way of taking pics? No camera phone?

ETA; patience is definitely the number one ingredient when transitioning. No hair product or protective style will do the trick if you're not patient and let your hair do its thing.


----------



## voyagetome (Oct 18, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> Pictures help! Whenever I feel discouraged or think I'm doing all this in vain, I look to my pics. If it weren't for the pics I think I would have given up a long time ago. They are definitely a valuable reference.
> 
> Do you not have any way of taking pics? No camera phone?
> 
> ETA; patience is definitely the number one ingredient when transitioning. No hair product or protective style will do the trick if you're not patient and let your hair do its thing.



Thanks MissNorway! Your always so helpful 
My camera takes really crappy pictures and I haven't had the funds to get a new camera. I'm going to try to borrow my friends camera because i need to see that me going through war with these 2 textures is worth it. I will never relax my hair again with what I have learned from this site. BUT I find that every other thought in my head is "Is my head really too big for short hair?" haha So I need to do something quick because I at least want to transition for 1 year (im at 9 months).

*~VoyagetoME~*


----------



## naturally-devine (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I am 9 months post relaxer.  At the moment everything seems to be going smooth, other than shedding erplexed.  I am going to buy some garlic tomorrow and see if that helps.  I haven't been able to read all the pages to this thread yet, but I did see something about a caramel treatment.  Could someone please explain to me what this is?  

BTW-Congrats on MissNorway for making it thru the 1st year.


----------



## Growinpainz (Oct 19, 2008)

Caramel Jewel said:


> do you like it??
> 
> the 14th will be four months for me and I'm ready to BC....I have no styling options..I can't do a bun...because one side of my hair is shorter than the other..I'm nervous about braids..cause they may pull to tight..and i'm tired of spending three hours on my hair and putting heat to it...I don't want to damage my new growth with blow driers and flat irons...the last thing I would want to see after I BC is damaged hair....
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I actually like it! I didn't have any feelings about it at first. I was tired of trying to style it. It was impossible to style without heat and I didn't want to ruin my new growth. I've had short hair before but not natural so it wasn't a shock for me. Everybody love it! 



Whimsy said:


> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> How do you feel!?
> PIXXX


 
I feel free lol


----------



## aramaticart (Oct 19, 2008)

Growinpainz said:


> I feel free lol



Looks nice!! 

I'm a little over 14 months. I was so tired of rollersetting- it was too time consuming- so I got a sew in today. I was close to BC'ing this week, but I'm waiting for the warmer months when I can experiment with wash and go's.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Oct 19, 2008)

hairedity said:


> Ugh I hate when it's too tight, there's no comfortable way to sleep for at least two nights! ..but happy to hear your results turned out well.


 

actually, I got this stuff called brx braid and extension sheen spray........ it helped that first night...it even great for itching..


----------



## Napp (Oct 19, 2008)

can anyone help me with breaking edges? and also i have an uneven nape because my nape dosent grow in the center.(its my natural growth pattern not damage) should i cut it even or wait until i grow it out?


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Oct 20, 2008)

aramaticart said:


> Looks nice!!
> 
> I'm a little over 14 months. I was so tired of rollersetting- it was too time consuming- so I got a sew in today. I was close to BC'ing this week, but I'm waiting for the warmer months when I can experiment with wash and go's.



I'm contemplating doing the same thing, if I don't BC until next June or so, then I will be 16 months post.


----------



## Chromia (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on your BC j'adore and mccryssy!

Welcome Kim!

I bought a hair dryer a couple of days ago and I used it yesterday. I was tired of airdrying and my hood dryer takes too long to dry my hair. I occasionally left the house with damp hair when it was warmer outside, but it's too cold for that now.



Whimsy said:


> re: Miniglide - you won't need it.  the maxi get's to the very edges and down to the base of your roots... it's AWESOME!


Thanks Whimsy. I went to the HSN site to order the Maxiglide. Apparently they changed their Maxiglide package within the last couple of weeks - it includes the Miniglide again.  I ordered it, but it's not in stock so I'm on a waiting list.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 26, 2008)

Napp said:


> can anyone help me with breaking edges? and also i have an uneven nape because my nape dosent grow in the center.(its my natural growth pattern not damage) should i cut it even or wait until i grow it out?



If it was me i'd cut it even because I don't like unevenness because it looks like damage even when it's not. BUT that's your decision.  Styling may make it less noticable.  As for breaking edges, baby them, use moisturizing creams and oils and don't pull them hard... maybe you should break your gel addiction too


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 26, 2008)

Growinpainz said:


> Thanks! I actually like it! I didn't have any feelings about it at first. I was tired of trying to style it. It was impossible to style without heat and I didn't want to ruin my new growth. I've had short hair before but not natural so it wasn't a shock for me. Everybody love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel free lol



You look FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 26, 2008)

Update for me: The past two weeks my hair was maxiglided straight with coconut oil.  It stayed looking pretty good for the entire two weeks.  Today I washed/conditioned and braided it up with coconut oil and when it dries I will maxiglide it straight again and keep it that way for another 2 weeks.  This will be my winter plan/ritual.  
I'm currently 14 months post.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 26, 2008)

It will be a full year for me the beginning of November.  I did cut off a few inches back in March when I was so upset that my pony was so thin.  Now I think I'll keep my permed ends until I reach BSL.  I should be there this time next year.  I'm glad I've stuck with it.  My natural hair is so much thicker.  It shows in my blow out.


----------



## aramaticart (Nov 3, 2008)

How's everybody doing?? It's been a while! 

Well... I'm trying to come up with new ways to moisturize my braids under my sew in. I moisturize w a cream and then squirt on some oil (CD Lisa's Hair Elixir). Any other suggestions would be great!

Also... have any of you ladies changed your reggies since the weather has gotten colder (depending on where you live)??


----------



## The Girl (Nov 3, 2008)

I am doing okay...16 months in, dusting old ends randomly.  I was looking at the ends today and wonder if I will still like them all natural but I am not relaxing sooo...


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 3, 2008)

I made it to 10 months post. This past weekend I got my first full sew-in. I told the stylist I was transitioning, and she asked how long it had been since my last relaxer. When I told her she said "Oh girl, you don't need no relaxer. The hair closest to your scalp looks like it would straighten so easy. And your hair is super thick and growin too"  

I will keep the sewin for 8-12 wks. My 1 yr anniversary is Jan 29th. I'm already excited b/c I know I'm going to make it.


----------



## aramaticart (Nov 4, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I made it to 10 months post. This past weekend I got my first full sew-in. I told the stylist I was transitioning, and she asked how long it had been since my last relaxer. When I told her she said "Oh girl, you don't need no relaxer. The hair closest to your scalp looks like it would straighten so easy. And your hair is super thick and growin too"
> 
> I will keep the sewin for 8-12 wks. My 1 yr anniversary is Jan 29th. I'm already excited b/c I know I'm going to make it.



Soliel, your sew-in looks SO nice! Don't you feel so much more comfortable with transitioning now that your hair is put away? It's so easy to deal with. How are you taking care of the hair underneath?


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 4, 2008)

aramaticart said:


> Soliel, your sew-in looks SO nice! Don't you feel so much more comfortable with transitioning now that your hair is put away? It's so easy to deal with. How are you taking care of the hair underneath?


 

Thank you! It came out better than I expected. I don't know if I feel better or more comfortable, but I can definitely put it on the back burner now. I have a pretty good system for dealing with my NG, but it does require more maintenance. The Sew-in lets me focus on other things a bit more - esp with the holidays and everything coming up.

It's alittle hard to get to my scalp (she braided vertically) but I'm spraying with my sulfur 8 spray and then oiling with some BT. I use a tiny bit of Aloe Vera & Glycerine spray on my weave and the hair that's left out, and seal that with a very light coating of coconut oil, and castor oil for my edges. I was considering using MT, but there'' too much potential for buildup with my scalp hidden like this, so I think BT is better and it soothes my itchies.


----------



## aramaticart (Nov 4, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> It's alittle hard to get to my scalp (she braided vertically) but I'm spraying with my sulfur 8 spray and then oiling with some BT. I use a tiny bit of Aloe Vera & Glycerine spray on my weave and the hair that's left out, and seal that with a very light coating of coconut oil, and castor oil for my edges. I was considering using MT, but there'' too much potential for buildup with my scalp hidden like this, so I think BT is better and it soothes my itchies.



The sew-in helps me because it's so low maintainence compared to trying to deal with 15 mos. of new growth and skinny relaxed ends  And it keeps me from wanting to BC prematurely or... relax 


Do you get a lot of growth from the BT and/or sulfur 8 spray? I didn't even know there was a spray, I was considering getting some of the grease next week.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 4, 2008)

aramaticart said:


> The sew-in helps me because it's so low maintainence compared to trying to deal with 15 mos. of new growth and skinny relaxed ends  And it keeps me from wanting to BC prematurely or... relax
> 
> 
> Do you get a lot of growth from the BT and/or sulfur 8 spray? I didn't even know there was a spray, I was considering getting some of the grease next week.


 

I did see faster growth with BT. I don't use Sulfur 8 for growth, I bought it for dry itchy scalp - it's a braid spray. The BT I really like during the winter b/c the dry weather gives me flaky scalp and I don't to wash so frequently with it being cold out. The sulfur in the BT keeps that at bay, and seals the moisture from the spray. Also, I like the scent.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Nov 7, 2008)

How is everyone?

I've passed the 8 month mark, which is honestly pretty surprising for me because I didn't think I would make it! But now I'm just eager to get enough hair on my head to BC because I'm tired of dealing with two different textures. I've been flat ironing to get by, and honestly, it's working for me rather than to attempt to air dry in this cold weather.


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 7, 2008)

I fell off, but I'm back in again.
I'm a measly 14 weeks post today
I plan to wear braids or cornrows to get me through this time


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 7, 2008)

phyl73 said:


> It will be a full year for me the beginning of November. I did cut off a few inches back in March when I was so upset that my pony was so thin. Now I think I'll keep my permed ends until I reach BSL. I should be there this time next year. I'm glad I've stuck with it. My natural hair is so much thicker. It shows in my blow out.


 Are you doing anything special to get your hair to grow-in thicker?


----------



## aramaticart (Nov 7, 2008)

DaRealist said:


> I'm a measly 14 weeks post today



MEASLY?!  You gotta start somewhere- and 14 weeks is a lot. 

But I remember being X weeks post and people talking about they were X MONTHS post, I felt the same way. 

Keep up the good work! Time will go by so fast!


----------



## Sha76 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm in my 24th week. I have taken a bit of a break from braids, but I am going to try the curly fro from the lisa akbari on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZInve4LqQ8


----------



## Chromia (Nov 8, 2008)

My Maxiglide arrived! I'll use it this weekend, probably after air drying. Next week I'll be exactly 14 months into my transition. I've been doing twistouts and braidouts for the last 9 or 10 months.

I had been avoiding direct heat, but I'm so glad I bought a blow dryer and a Maxiglide. I deep condition and I use a heat protector so I'm sure my hair will do fine with the heat.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 8, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> My Maxiglide arrived! I'll use it this weekend, probably after air drying. Next week I'll be exactly 14 months into my transition. I've been doing twistouts and braidouts for the last 9 or 10 months.
> 
> I had been avoiding direct heat, but I'm so glad I bought a blow dryer and a Maxiglide. I deep condition and I use a heat protector so I'm sure my hair will do fine with the heat.



YAY!!! maxiglide got me thru my transition.  I'm 15+ months into my transition and going strong.  Recently trimmed and am approaching full BSL.


----------



## faithful (Nov 10, 2008)

*I did the big chop!*

So after 2 years and 4 months of transitioning, I cut off the final 3-4 inches of relaxed ends!  Whew!  I'm flat ironed straight now for the trim.  (Poofy because I forgot about completely avoiding the rain :-/ ) For some reason the back is longer than the very front. Now the real learning begins!  Any tips?  

Trying to post picture but manage attachment keeps saying error on pg? 
Whoops popup blocker
- should work now


----------



## Ediese (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: I did the big chop!*



faithful said:


> So after 2 years and 4 months of transitioning, I cut off the final 3-4 inches of relaxed ends! Whew! I'm flat ironed straight now for the trim. (Poofy because I forgot about completely avoiding the rain :-/ ) For some reason the back is longer than the very front. Now the real learning begins! Any tips?
> 
> Trying to post picture but manage attachment keeps saying error on pg?
> Whoops popup blocker
> - should work now


 
I can't wait to be where you are. I know it feels great to be rid of those ends, and your length is amazing!


----------



## naturally-devine (Nov 10, 2008)

Ladies I am so glad this thread made it back to the top of the forum.  I was on the ledge of relaxing (bought relaxer today).  I think I may invest in the maxiglide.  These days, I'm limited on time and I just need something to get me over this relaxer bug.  I really want to complete this natural journey, but sometimes my patience wears thin and relaxing seems so much easier.  I'm taking the relaxer back to the store tomorrow and reinvesting in a maxiglide.  Thank you ladies just for sharing your experiences.


----------



## LovelyRae (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!! This is my first post and although I have been a member for a while, I just became a full paying member this year. I have decided to transition also. My last relaxer was in April this year so I am going into my 7th month and it's getting pretty hard. But I just figured out my staple moisturizer which is the aloe vera juice + glycerin + a little suave conditioner. Not sure when I will BC but man I sure am ready though! I've done mini chops and now my current length is about shoulder length. I never knew that there was so many of us transitioning but it is very comforting to know that there are others out there!


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: I did the big chop!*



faithful said:


> So after 2 years and 4 months of transitioning, I cut off the final 3-4 inches of relaxed ends! Whew! I'm flat ironed straight now for the trim. (Poofy because I forgot about completely avoiding the rain :-/ ) For some reason the back is longer than the very front. Now the real learning begins! Any tips?
> 
> Trying to post picture but manage attachment keeps saying error on pg?
> Whoops popup blocker
> - should work now


 CONGRATS!!!!!
I want to be where you after 2 years of transitioning.
What was your main style while transitioning?


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 12, 2008)

aramaticart said:


> MEASLY?!  You gotta start somewhere- and 14 weeks is a lot.
> 
> But I remember being X weeks post and people talking about they were X MONTHS post, I felt the same way.
> 
> Keep up the good work! Time will go by so fast!


 Thanks Aramaticart!

Yeah, I said measly because if I hadn't caved my first time, I would be 6 months now.
However, I'm doing it this time...I think 

time is flying now though, but i think it's because I am keeping my hair cornrowed.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 13, 2008)

*ONE YEAR TODAY!!!! *
I don't know if I want to laugh or cry.  I still plan on evaluating my long term goals and styling options to determine whether I'll texlax again or not.  It is a good, free feeling though! Oh, and I do want a BACA one of these days


----------



## faithful (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks ladies!  I wore different styles through out.  Usually I picked one and stay with it for at least a few weeks.  I wore buns A LOT, Braid outs, twist outs, pontails, 1 large french braid, wash and go ponytails and flexi rod sets, my friend also flat ironed me a few times when I felt like what am I doing - do I really want this.  It was a nice change of pace and then I'd realize that I wanted my curls and hated caring what the weather was doing.  After a week at the most my hair ended up in a ponytail or braid anyway.  I did take pics along the way have to put them online somewhere.

I'm still flat ironed right now (since fri)  nervous and excited about seeing it fully natural and curly.  Planning to experiment this weekend.   KUP!


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, Faithful.

Congrats, Eisani!!!!!


----------



## Garner (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats Eisani!!!  Keep up the good work!  You are an inspiration to me and others on this Transition Journey!!!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Nov 13, 2008)

*I've been transitioning since February 2008; I've had some feedback (both negative and positive); i'm tempted to relax though (no particular reason why, just an urge to) I'm trying to stay strong and finish this out, but i look at all of the beautiful relaxed heads and how their hair effortlessly goes into ponytails and how bouncy their rollerwraps/sets come out. some days i just wish i was relaxed.*


----------



## aramaticart (Nov 13, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *ONE YEAR TODAY!!!! *
> I don't know if I want to laugh or cry.  I still plan on evaluating my long term goals and styling options to determine whether I'll texlax again or not.  It is a good, free feeling though! Oh, and I do want a BACA one of these days




CONGRATS!!


----------



## faithful (Nov 14, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *ONE YEAR TODAY!!!! *
> I don't know if I want to laugh or cry.  I still plan on evaluating my long term goals and styling options to determine whether I'll texlax again or not.  It is a good, free feeling though! Oh, and I do want a BACA one of these days



That's awesome!


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm 6 months in this and no turning back. If anything, I have to fight the urge to BC right now! LOL. I'm trying to wait till May, which wold be a 1 year transition for me, at the earliest to BC b/c I want enough hair to do different styles with. I have hair ADHD and need to be able to wear and try different styles. 

I don't think I have a desire to ever relax my hair again. I'm becoming more green and into my health and when I look at it from that perspective, I see that it's not healthy to relax.. And I'm just tired of doing it every 2 months. I'm just ready to have fun with the hair that grows outta my head naturally. Our curls are beautiful!


----------



## faithful (Nov 14, 2008)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I've been transitioning since February 2008; I've had some feedback (both negative and positive); i'm tempted to relax though (no particular reason why, just an urge to) I'm trying to stay strong and finish this out, but i look at all of the beautiful relaxed heads and how their hair effortlessly goes into ponytails and how bouncy their rollerwraps/sets come out. some days i just wish i was relaxed.*



Hi!

You're almost to a year!  I think most of us have felt this way at some point during the transition.  Someone told me at that point to try a different hairstyle - roller set, flexi rods, braids, twist out etc.  Flat iron if you use heat.  

As for the ponytail, which I am dependent on,  I discovered for my hair- ponytails are much eaiser to achieve when at least the base of my hair is wet!

Hope you reach your goals what ever you decide!


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 14, 2008)

naturally-devine said:


> Ladies I am so glad this thread made it back to the top of the forum. I was on the ledge of relaxing (bought relaxer today). I think I may invest in the maxiglide. These days, I'm limited on time and I just need something to get me over this relaxer bug. I really want to complete this natural journey, but sometimes my patience wears thin and relaxing seems so much easier. I'm taking the relaxer back to the store tomorrow and reinvesting in a maxiglide. Thank you ladies just for sharing your experiences.


 

Try wearing half wigs. They are quick and easy and you have a good hair day every day. They are getting me through my transition something lovely!


----------



## chitowngal330 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats!  Your hair is beautiful!



Eisani said:


> *ONE YEAR TODAY!!!! *
> I don't know if I want to laugh or cry. I still plan on evaluating my long term goals and styling options to determine whether I'll texlax again or not. It is a good, free feeling though! Oh, and I do want a BACA one of these days


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 15, 2008)

i've been trying to resist the flat iron in an effort to thicken/strengthen my strands...thin ends are so yesterday!..my stylists blows me out first and she's kinda rough...she's dominican, i'm gonna have to tell her , in my best broken spanish, to ease up, because i think she's tearing out my progress - literally.  i had my hair pressed 2 weeks ago, it turned out well, took longer than flat ironing, but this lady was also rough and she didn't part my hair in sections and stuff...are there no gentle stylists?  This is soooo disheartening...so i'm really trying to just wash and bun, wash and bun, but it's hard for a fashionista, ya know?  to be continued....i miss my hair.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 17, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i've been trying to resist the flat iron in an effort to thicken/strengthen my strands...thin ends are so yesterday!..my stylists blows me out first and she's kinda rough...she's dominican, i'm gonna have to tell her , in my best broken spanish, to ease up, because i think she's tearing out my progress - literally.  i had my hair pressed 2 weeks ago, it turned out well, took longer than flat ironing, but this lady was also rough and she didn't part my hair in sections and stuff...are there no gentle stylists?  This is soooo disheartening...so i'm really trying to just wash and bun, wash and bun, but it's hard for a fashionista, ya know?  to be continued....i miss my hair.



Have you ever tried flatironing yourself. i suck at rollers and styles but i was able to flatiron my hair in like 1/2 hour with the maxiglide.  besides that - ive been through many many stylists (mostly dominican) since age 16, looking for someone gentle..... and i found her!!!!  the only one i will let blow dry and flatiron my hair.  If i need someone quick and cheap in a crunch, i will go to almost anyone who can do rollers and JUST DO ROLLERS.  also - you can ask ur stylist to just do the roots of ur hair and then wrap it.


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 17, 2008)

vivacious1083 said:


> Try wearing half wigs. They are quick and easy and you have a good hair day every day. They are getting me through my transition something lovely!


 I second this.


----------



## hairedity (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm out ladies.  BC'd over the weekend.  So I transitioned for a total of 7.5/8months.  I'm still in the braids challenge.
Good luck w/your continued journeys!


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 18, 2008)

hairedity said:


> I'm out ladies.  BC'd over the weekend.  So I transitioned for a total of 7.5/8months.  I'm still in the braids challenge.
> Good luck w/your continued journeys!



CONGRATS!!!! WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi everyone. My name is ajoyfuljoy and I have decided to try my hand at transitioning!

I am currently 2.5 months post and I think that braiding my hair under a half wig and flat ironing once a month will be the name of my game. I plan to prepoo, wash, do a light protein and dc at least one time a week. 

I have many products for relaxed hair that I need to get through (including a lot of my mother's hair products who just passed away). I am unsure whether I should use them up or just get rid of them. I think I will try my best to use them up during this process.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 20, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Hi everyone. My name is ajoyfuljoy and I have decided to try my hand at transitioning!
> 
> I am currently 2.5 months post and I think that braiding my hair under a half wig and flat ironing once a month will be the name of my game. I plan to prepoo, wash, do a light protein and dc at least one time a week.
> 
> I have many products for relaxed hair that I need to get through (including a lot of my mother's hair products who just passed away). I am unsure whether I should use them up or just get rid of them. I think I will try my best to use them up during this process.


 Welcome to the transitioners' club! I wish you and your hair all the best


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 21, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Welcome to the transitioners' club! I wish you and your hair all the best


 

Thank you so much! I feel that I've joined a secret club!

As of last night doing my hair from prepoo to putting the half wig back on took me 3.5 hours from start to finish. But the more I'm transitioning I'm finding out that my hair is really coily. I try to make sure I detangle very well so I won't have any knotting problems.

One time last year when I tried to transition, I thought I wouldn't need to detangle b/c my hair was coily in a pattern so that meant it couldn't get tangled, right? 

Well I forgot to account for shed hair! After several weeks of doing that I had single knot strands all throughout my hair. That was such a nightmare! I'm quickly learning what my hair likes in terms of detangling. My detangling session last night was much better than the one last week 

I use my special squirt bottle and put olive oil (with orange essential oil in it) on on my scalp then massage it in. Then I use Sally's Generic Potion #9 and massage that into NG and relaxed hair. Then I take some Elasta QP mango butter and olive oil, mix it together and put it on my NG and relaxed hair. My hair likes this. Once I detangle and braid, I take more mango butter and put it on the last couple inches of my hair so it stays soft. 

Also, my hair seems to really like Elasta DPR 11. I put it in my hair and it was like my hair instantly obeyed lol! For whatever reason this is my hair's DC of choice, followed by ORS Replenishing.

last night I used DPR 11, Suave coconut condish, some other random stuff I'm trying to get rid of, honey and castor oil and my hair was so happy. I apply my condish like a relaxer and have my scalp, NG and relaxed hair totally saturated, then DC for 30 min. under my Pibbs. I hope to buy a steamer soon to treat my hair 

Also, when my hair air drys (without being in braids) my new growth is very soft and has a nice sheen to it, but my relaxed hair feels kind of yuck. I never realized how many magical products I have to put on my relaxed hair just to keep it happy. I'm really looking forward to this learning experience and to learning more about my hair!


----------



## Sha76 (Nov 21, 2008)

today I am totally trying to resist the urge to bc


----------



## LovelyRae (Nov 21, 2008)

Sha76 said:


> today I am totally trying to resist the urge to bc


 
I hear ya! I am trying to resist too.  I went out last night with my girls and my hair was a mess, I just really want to cut all the relaxed ends off, but I am scared that I may not like it, so I guess I am still gonna keep transitioning.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 22, 2008)

LovelyRae said:


> I hear ya! I am trying to resist too. I went out last night with my girls and my hair was a mess, I just really want to cut all the relaxed ends off, but I am scared that I may not like it, so I guess I am still gonna keep transitioning.


 
Don't worry, it will be worth it soon


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome ajoyfuljoy!!


----------



## aramaticart (Nov 22, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Hi everyone. My name is ajoyfuljoy and I have decided to try my hand at transitioning!



WELCOME


----------



## hairedity (Nov 22, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> CONGRATS!!!! WOOHOOO!!!


 
Thank you Whimsy!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 23, 2008)

okay, so i'm experiencing some breakage on relaxed ends.  do i protein treat it with something like the aphogee hard stuff?  i wasn't getting this at all up until last month.  i trimmed my ends, so i don't know what's causing it.  my hair feels moisturized and i've been bunning for the last month, too.  i did a press for the first time about 3 weeks ago...the natural hair feels fine, growing out nicely, but it looks like the breakage is coming from the ends.  i have ors replenishing pack and aphogee hard protein and aphogee 3 minute reconstructor...what do i go with?


----------



## Duchesse (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello ladies! I'm officially joining the club.

I'm actually quite depressed about my hair. In Dec 06, I BCed to about 1/2 inch of hair, and my hair flourished for the first year of being natural. Then at the 14month mark, on a whim I threw a relaxer in my hair, and things have been downhill since.

Instead of having a healthy APL natural, I now have SL hair that has been breaking so much, and I can't stand the feel of my texlaxed hair, esp. when wet.

I look at my old pics, and I want to cry, my hair would have been so glorious if I let nature be.

I need to go to a RA meeting (relaxer anonymous) because I feel like I get addicted to it, even tho I know that it will always break my fine strands off.

I'm so resisting the urge to BC too quickly, I have almost an inch of newgrowth, but I would like to transition for at least a year, so i need all the support I can get!

Thanks for hearing my vent!


----------



## chitowngal330 (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome!  I'm sure your hair will grow back in no time!  P.S.  Please let me know the location of that RA meeting, b/c I may need to stop in.  For some reason, now (11 months into my transition) I have had fleeting thoughts about the creamy crack...  



Duchesse said:


> Hello ladies! I'm officially joining the club.
> 
> I'm actually quite depressed about my hair. In Dec 06, I BCed to about 1/2 inch of hair, and my hair flourished for the first year of being natural. Then at the 14month mark, on a whim I threw a relaxer in my hair, and things have been downhill since.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisani (Nov 24, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> okay, so i'm experiencing some breakage on relaxed ends. do i protein treat it with something like the aphogee hard stuff? i wasn't getting this at all up until last month. i trimmed my ends, so i don't know what's causing it. my hair feels moisturized and i've been bunning for the last month, too. i did a press for the first time about 3 weeks ago...the natural hair feels fine, growing out nicely, but it looks like the breakage is coming from the ends. i have ors replenishing pack and aphogee hard protein and aphogee 3 minute reconstructor...what do i go with?


 
Bumping Br*nze's question.  I have the same thing going on right now and was thinking about doing protein myself, which I usually don't like but my hair seems to be requiring something different now. I was thinking of using ORS Replenishing or K-Pak Reconstruct Daily Conditioner (lighter than the regular Reconstruct) mixed w/Jojoba conditioner and a bit of Wheat Germ to see if that'll help.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 24, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Bumping Br*nze's question. I have the same thing going on right now and was thinking about doing protein myself, which I usually don't like but my hair seems to be requiring something different now. I was thinking of using ORS Replenishing or K-Pak Reconstruct Daily Conditioner (lighter than the regular Reconstruct) mixed w/Jojoba conditioner and a bit of Wheat Germ to see if that'll help.


 

After I didn't get a response, I actually took a small amount of MT and ran it through my ponytail and a little along my natural hair...i left it in, did not wash it out, and so far, no breakage.  I really couldn't decide which product to use.  I also had Joico KPac, so after bunning my hair, not combing, I have no small hairs on my hand or anywhere else.  This is really such a major deal.  The coffee took care of shedding, but that breakage was really getting to me.  So, I'll keep the Megatek in mind whenever i see those short strands.  Hope this helps you, Eisani and anyone else~


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Nov 25, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Hi everyone. My name is ajoyfuljoy and I have decided to try my hand at transitioning!
> 
> I am currently 2.5 months post and I think that braiding my hair under a half wig and flat ironing once a month will be the name of my game. I plan to prepoo, wash, do a light protein and dc at least one time a week.
> 
> I have many products for relaxed hair that I need to get through (including a lot of my mother's hair products who just passed away). I am unsure whether I should use them up or just get rid of them. I think I will try my best to use them up during this process.


 

There's a few of us in your time frame trying to transition without FAIL... Welcome, and if you need a buddy there's myself YummyC, Myxdchiick all in the 3-4 month range...so you are very close!

Let's get together and make this transition happen.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi All! I have finally made the decision to transition from relaxed to natural. I'm currently about 4 to 5 months post relaxer. I believe my last touch up was in July. To avoid the drama of the hair I've been wearing a lace wig and a regular wig, both assist me in avoiding the bad hair days. 

Braiding is a thought right now, however, I just can't sit that long and I think I funny shaped head, so I am afraid that the braids won't look right *frown* 

I've been examining my new growth and it's so coarse. I can't remember my hair like this, it's been 13 years that I've been relaxing, so it's like meeting my hair for the first time. My growth is awfully slow, I am not taking any supplements nor do I really plan to, but I've been watching my food intake and I'm hoping that that'll help to some extent.

MY relaxed hair has been breaking like no one's business. I've used the Glycerin and Moisturizing Conditioning sprays and mixes to assist in adding moisture, but I just think I may have to take the plunge and cut it all off.

Any suggestions? FYI, I don't really like half wigs.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been transitioning since March 1st, 2008. My hair is in kinky twists at the moment. I'm planning to take them down in about 2 weeks. I miss my hair. I'd like to transition for 2 years, but I'm already tempted to bc. I need to get all my ducks in a row before I go chopping anything. I have to stock up on curly girl friendly products and tools. I hope to have most of it by weeks end.


----------



## llahend123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi All! I'm currently transitioning and would like to join this thread.  My last relaxed was in February 08.  I have mixed emotions about transitioning.  Due to medication I'm taking, I can't chemically process my hair. Therefore, I never thought it was really my decision to do this but something I was forced to do.   However, I'm really liking my natural hair now and can't stand my relaxed ends.

I'm not ready to do any major chopping though.  My hair is about 16" long, with about 7 inches natural and 9 inches relaxed.  The trouble I'm having now is styles.  I just haven’t found a lot that I like while sporting two different textures.  I'm currently wearing a braid out.  It's cute but I need to perfect it.  I was flat ironing my hair but I'm just not feeling all of that heat.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Last night I combed out my  hair, and I didn't get as much shedding but I still had major breakage. 
My scalp oil mix was Black Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil, Garlic and Tea Tree Oil with remnants of that Oil we use, I forget the name. It comes in a white bottle with green writing. Anyway, my hubby gets in this morning and was like.. wtf! What is that smell! OMG! You coulda just said don't cuddle with you or some thing!'
It was soo funny! My scalp feels good and my ends are nice and moist because I sprayed my hair with Glycerin and Water.. and the conditioner and water mix.


----------



## CheLala13 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am so depressed right now about this hair. I'm 10 months post, just took out my braids last night and although my natural hair looks great, the relaxed hair is disgusting and I have ALOT of breakage. I actually thought I would be close to APL by now...HA! not even. Even worse, my hair can barely fit in a pony because of the shrinkage. I feel like I'm about to give up...wth am I going to do for Thanksgiving? I look like crap....

*end rant.


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 26, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> okay, so i'm experiencing some breakage on relaxed ends. do i protein treat it with something like the aphogee hard stuff? i wasn't getting this at all up until last month. i trimmed my ends, so i don't know what's causing it. my hair feels moisturized and i've been bunning for the last month, too. i did a press for the first time about 3 weeks ago...the natural hair feels fine, growing out nicely, but it looks like the breakage is coming from the ends. i have ors replenishing pack and aphogee hard protein and aphogee 3 minute reconstructor...what do i go with?


 This is really a tough call. 
I personally would go with the 2-min reconstructor, but that's because my hair doesn't like the hard proteins
How frequently do you use protein?
Maybe you need to increase your use of a mild protein.
Prior to my transition, I would use the 2-min reconstructor every week or every two weeks without problems
For my hair it worked to keep that good balance of moisture and protein pretty even.


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 26, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Bumping Br*nze's question. I have the same thing going on right now and was thinking about doing protein myself, which I usually don't like but my hair seems to be requiring something different now. I was thinking of using ORS Replenishing or K-Pak Reconstruct Daily Conditioner (lighter than the regular Reconstruct) mixed w/Jojoba conditioner and a bit of Wheat Germ to see if that'll help.


 This seems like a great idea and mix
Let us know how it works out because I am thinking I might have to try it.


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 26, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hi All! I have finally made the decision to transition from relaxed to natural. I'm currently about 4 to 5 months post relaxer. I believe my last touch up was in July. To avoid the drama of the hair I've been wearing a lace wig and a regular wig, both assist me in avoiding the bad hair days.
> 
> Braiding is a thought right now, however, I just can't sit that long and I think I funny shaped head, so I am afraid that the braids won't look right *frown*
> 
> ...


 I'm using wigs to help me through the transition and I think this is what's helping me keep hair on my head.
I keep my hair in a few cornrows underneath the wig and moisturize my hair daily.
the daily moisture helps my new growth stay soft 
Without it my new growth would feel very coarse as well
Is there a reason you don't want to continue wearing wigs?


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 26, 2008)

llahend123 said:


> Hi All! I'm currently transitioning and would like to join this thread. My last relaxed was in February 08. I have mixed emotions about transitioning. Due to medication I'm taking, I can't chemically process my hair. Therefore, I never thought it was really my decision to do this but something I was forced to do. However, I'm really liking my natural hair now and can't stand my relaxed ends.
> 
> I'm not ready to do any major chopping though. My hair is about 16" long, with about 7 inches natural and 9 inches relaxed. The trouble I'm having now is styles. I just haven’t found a lot that I like while sporting two different textures. I'm currently wearing a braid out. It's cute but I need to perfect it. I was flat ironing my hair but I'm just not feeling all of that heat.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 Have you tried rollersetting?
Like using smaller rollers and wearing a curly rollerset so the difference in textures isn't that noticeable?
Or rollersetting and then just flat ironing on a low temperature just the natural hair?
I think you could wear either of these styles for up to two weeks at a time if you pincrul at night or wear a bonnet


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Da Realist, I get bored so easily and I am very hesistant about trying new things. I've been using this style of wig for about two years now and it works well for me, but I start to get antsy and want to fling it off by the middle of the day.

I'm looking at full weave styles to try for the rest of the winter. Half Wigs gave me a bald spot in the front, so they are no no's for me. I also don't like those attachable buns, because they don't look real enough on me.


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 26, 2008)

CheLala13 said:


> I am so depressed right now about this hair. I'm 10 months post, just took out my braids last night and although my natural hair looks great, the relaxed hair is disgusting and I have ALOT of breakage. I actually thought I would be close to APL by now...HA! not even. Even worse, my hair can barely fit in a pony because of the shrinkage. I feel like I'm about to give up...wth am I going to do for Thanksgiving? I look like crap....
> 
> *end rant.


 
Don't give up CheLala
You've gone a long way so far, you can do it
Do you think you could rollerset your hair for Thanksgiving?
What about a braidout?


----------



## DaRealist (Nov 26, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Da Realist, I get bored so easily and I am very hesistant about trying new things. I've been using this style of wig for about two years now and it works well for me, but I start to get antsy and want to fling it off by the middle of the day.
> 
> I'm looking at full weave styles to try for the rest of the winter. Half Wigs gave me a bald spot in the front, so they are no no's for me. I also don't like those attachable buns, because they don't look real enough on me.


 Oh I totally understand getting bored easily
That's one reason I don't get braids because after a week or so I am ready for something new
Maybe you could try a different style wig to give you some variety


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've considered different wigs as well. We'll see.  Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## CheLala13 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks DaRealist awww you're so supportive. I really suck at rollersets, but I think I'm going to buy some small clip on ones and try that. I always use ones that are too big. We will see...
I love my natural hair, btw. I just wish it were longer so I could get rid of the straight ends!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Nov 26, 2008)

CheLala your hair looks really nice in your av. IS that how it looks when it's blown out? Beautiful!

My hair looks wispy and discolored when I blow out. lol.


----------



## tyrablu (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I have decided to transition. I started around the same time last year and chickened out. But this time I'm gonna stick with it 

I don't wanna BC till about a year or so into my transition (I look horrid with short hair). 

My last relaxer was in Aug. so I'm about three months in. I'm just basically rollersetting and doing a bun to get through this. I plan on getting a sew-in this weekend for about 3-4 weeks to give my hair a break. 

Well that's all I have to add right now, I just need support, cause that relaxer is calling my name


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 26, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> Welcome ajoyfuljoy!!


 


aramaticart said:


> WELCOME


 


Clazz E 2 said:


> There's a few of us in your time frame trying to transition without FAIL... Welcome, and if you need a buddy there's myself YummyC, Myxdchiick all in the 3-4 month range...so you are very close!
> 
> Let's get together and make this transition happen.


 
thank you ladies very much  !


----------



## lila_baby (Nov 26, 2008)

I am joining the thread because I am tired of relaxers- I lose a chunk of hair each time I relax and when looking at my childhood pics I have about 1/2 maybe even a quarter of the hair I used to have. My hair goes through phases where it hardly breaks and then it suddenly breaks like CRAZY. 
I joined this board so that I could finally have long hair but at this rate I'll have only 2 long strands and the rest will be a short broken mess! 
I also have no idea what my natural hair is like- I started relaxing quite late- around 13 or 14 but I always had my hair in cornrows before then so I really can't remember. 
Not brave or PRETTY enough to BC so this will be a long and probably painful transition. 
But this cycle of relaxing and losing hair seeing my ends chip off and crack off- I am soo through!

Sorry just wanted to vent! off to read the thread from the beginning.....


----------



## KPH (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm joining.  I was going to do a year long stretch but I will still probably have to be on the medication that is not agreeing with relaxers.  I feel fine about it because I have always wanted to transition.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm joining and I'm so happy there is a group here to help me. I've transtion twice before but did the bc because I did not have the patience and there were not any boards or website back then to help a old girl like me. I've always self-relaxed and they never make my hair straights, no body and does not hold a style. burn, cause ezcema to break out.  I think I'm 3b/c. Last relaxer was Oct and ready to try protective style, twist and whatever it takes.


----------



## CheLala13 (Dec 1, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> CheLala your hair looks really nice in your av. IS that how it looks when it's blown out? Beautiful!
> 
> My hair looks wispy and discolored when I blow out. lol.


 
Thanks Trini. Actually that picture was taken in March. I didn't have much new growth, I just had it flat ironed. I'm getting it pressed this week!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 1, 2008)

just wanted to bump this. came back here b/c I'm feeling weak already! I bought the relaxer today, it is a shame I know. I want to transition but part of me is afraid that taking care of my natural hair will be more difficult and that I will have a hard time retaining length. I retain length easily with relaxed hair. So this is my dilemma.

I have the relaxer sitting by my front door so I can take it back. I just bought some Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 and I want to spray my scalp every night in hopes that my NG will be easier to detangle. 

*sigh* we'll see.


----------



## MichL (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't believe I haven't posted in this thread yet. Consider me officially joining the club. 

I hit seven months on Saturday! Yay!!!!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm fast approaching nine months, everything is going really well! I'm going to do a protein treatment this weekend though since I haven't done one in a VERY long time. I'll probably clarify also, because of the cowashing and the products I use I get buildup faster than usual. 

Welcome to all the new transitioners!!!!!


----------



## LovelyRae (Dec 2, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> just wanted to bump this. came back here b/c I'm feeling weak already! I bought the relaxer today, it is a shame I know. I want to transition but part of me is afraid that taking care of my natural hair will be more difficult and that I will have a hard time retaining length. I retain length easily with relaxed hair. So this is my dilemma.
> 
> I have the relaxer sitting by my front door so I can take it back. I just bought some Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 and I want to spray my scalp every night in hopes that my NG will be easier to detangle.
> 
> *sigh* we'll see.


 
Oh Please don't give in...you can do it!  I know how you feel, but just continue to hang in there, it will get easier.  I am a true testiment as I used to get relaxers every 4 weeks, and now I have hit month 7 post relaxer and I am starting to hit cruise control on this transitioning thing.


----------



## LovelyRae (Dec 2, 2008)

MichL said:


> I can't believe I haven't posted in this thread yet. Consider me officially joining the club.
> 
> I hit seven months on Saturday! Yay!!!!


 
Congrats!!! I hit 7 mos on Sat too!


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Dec 2, 2008)

I feel really uplifted posting in this thread means to me Im making a major step. Im 3 months in my transition and more confident than ever consider me part of the club!


----------



## chelleyrock (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been contemplating this for awhile (even before my last relaxer).  I'm currently 4 months post and have been wearing twistouts for 2 months.  My new growth is crazy but I think I'm falling in love with it...I think I'm gonna do it.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Dec 2, 2008)

Do You all think you will need a New 2009 Transitioners thread? I see this has 1999 post and it could be used as an Archive! I am just making a suggestion, because alot of newbies are joining, if not it is okay! LOL!!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 2, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Do You all think you will need a New 2009 Transitioners thread? I see this has 1999 post and it could be used as an Archive! I am just making a suggestion, because alot of newbies are joining, if not it is okay! LOL!!


I think that's a good idea, actually. This one is a bit overwhelming .


----------



## Nuelle (Dec 2, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Do You all think you will need a New 2009 Transitioners thread? I see this has 1999 post and it could be used as an Archive! I am just making a suggestion, because alot of newbies are joining, if not it is okay! LOL!!



It's really difficult to navigate through this thread. It is overwhelming actually, which is why I bumped this old thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=70110&highlight=

A new support thread is certainly needed, but I think the thread above would be a nice complement to it, so that those looking for regimens can find it easily. Hopefully others will join. I'm working on a new regimen, so I will try to post soon.


----------



## The Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I am loving my transition except sometimes the shrinkage makes it look shorter than when I have a fresh press/flat iron.


----------



## FAMUDva (Dec 3, 2008)

Nuelle said:


> It's really difficult to navigate through this thread. It is overwhelming actually, which is why I bumped this old thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=70110&highlight=
> 
> A new support thread is certainly needed, but I think the thread above would be a nice complement to it, so that those looking for regimens can find it easily. Hopefully others will join. I'm working on a new regimen, so I will try to post soon.


 

Thanks for bumping the other thread.  I stopped coming to this thread because it was soo overwhelming.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 3, 2008)

LovelyRae said:


> Oh Please don't give in...you can do it! I know how you feel, but just continue to hang in there, it will get easier. I am a true testiment as I used to get relaxers every 4 weeks, and now I have hit month 7 post relaxer and I am starting to hit cruise control on this transitioning thing.


 

Thanks for the encouragement. I got to get my detangling issue down pat. Hopefully this week will be better than last week. 

Yall ladies doing seven months? Hats off to ya. I need to find some detangling tips and maybe I'll be able to hang. But this thread is a monster and I'd be reading forever!

Oh well, off to page one


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 4, 2008)

So, I was natural and then I relaxed, I regretted it two months later, but I told myself that I would give it a year.  Well I have and I want my natural hair back! So, I'm joining you guys!

 My SO would not appreciate me chopping it all off, even though that's when I love my hair the best. So, I'm gonna transition until my natural hair is smack dab in the middle of SL and APL when Stretched. Now, I'm off to stalk all of your fotki's


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 4, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> So, I was natural and then I relaxed, I regretted it two months later, but I told myself that I would give it a year. Well I have and I want my natural hair back! So, I'm joining you guys!
> 
> My SO would not appreciate me chopping it all off, even though that's when I love my hair the best. So, I'm gonna transition until my natural hair is smack dab in the middle of SL and APL when Stretched. Now, I'm off to stalk all of your fotki's


 

Congratulations and welcome


----------



## babygrl79 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been transitioning for only 3 months now and I'm experiencing shedding.  Can you please suggest a good conditioner and moisturizer. Please Help!


----------



## mightycute912 (Dec 8, 2008)

My last relaxer was on 9/7/08. I have 3 months in my transitioning. I want to give up. My hair is so think and the pic in my signature is the day I cut my hair from BSL to SL and relaxed it. My biggest feat is I suck at braiding and doing hair. I don't wear weaves or wigs, so I feel lost. I need some help.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Dec 9, 2008)

I think they made a new 2009 Support Thread since this one was so big (see signature beauty's post on top of page 201)... you should do a duplicate post there for advice......


----------



## Sha76 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm out. I did the big chop. Thanks for the support ladies.  A new journey begins.


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Dec 17, 2008)

My winter protective style...

Best transitioning hair EVA.....drumroll...... *Outre' Straw Set* but get this!!  If you like spending lots of dough "then U GO now because it's cheap and wears WELL....  ADD needle, and 2 rolls of thread PRICELESS!!

I peeped this hair on a mannequin inside the BSS and assumed it was synthetic because it was so cute and perfect !  My to my surprise human, good quality and $10.99 a bag.  So u get 6 little bundles for say $22 bucks because u would need two bags.     It's the best replication of natural hair eva!  If you want to do a trial by error, get this as a sew-in or cap weave (i've done both) leaving 2 inches out in the front.  Do *AIR DRY'D* twists for the front perimeter with small perm rod on the tip and you would be amazed at the natural look and feel.  Roll the rod in a spiral bottom up and untwist with hand "no combing".    You may have a 5 rods at best, but you have to do the twists evernight and can wash/rinse weekly or biweekly.  I twist with water and essential oils "only"

I will post a pic if you want to see. Or PM me and i email it to u!



trinidarkie1 said:


> Da Realist, I get bored so easily and I am very hesistant about trying new things. I've been using this style of wig for about two years now and it works well for me, but I start to get antsy and want to fling it off by the middle of the day.
> 
> I'm looking at full weave styles to try for the rest of the winter. Half Wigs gave me a bald spot in the front, so they are no no's for me. I also don't like those attachable buns, because they don't look real enough on me.


----------



## The Girl (Dec 17, 2008)

mightycute912 said:


> My last relaxer was on 9/7/08. I have 3 months in my transitioning. I want to give up. My hair is so think and the pic in my signature is the day I cut my hair from BSL to SL and relaxed it. My biggest feat is I suck at braiding and doing hair. I don't wear weaves or wigs, so I feel lost. I need some help.



Since it seems you like wearing it straight I suggest a really good flat iron.  I haven't mastered being confident with WNG exactly either.  Some days I don't care but mainly I wear it straightened with big curls...HTH


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 18, 2008)

girls i just had the greatest deep condition ever. i used yogurt (like the individual ones), a glob of honey and a bigger glob of my conditioner (suave humectant). i don't ever measure so sorry...i just do it until i like the consistency. anyway....i don't DC with heat so i let it sit for about 7 hours. rinsed it out and OMG!!! so soft and manageable, and the curl pattern had even stretched/relaxed. amazing. try it please! lol. this is my new staple DC treatment. and its good because its a mixture of protein and moisture. my hair does not like straight up protein so now i can do it successfully. and it smells good too =)


----------



## laila (Feb 8, 2009)

Tonya,
  Is there a routine that you could recommend someone that was just starting off. Thanks


----------



## mccray689 (May 29, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the help that you have given me but I couldn't take the relaxed ends anymore and big chopped this afternoon.


----------



## CheLala13 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of BC'ing next week. I thought I would be prepared for all the negative comments by now, but apparently not. It's alot of..."what are you going to do with it?" but cutting it would be so much better than putting it into this bun. I'm excited too start twist and such


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2009)

Subscribing for info...


----------



## CheLala13 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm out of the club! I BC'd this morning after 17 months!


----------



## myxdchiick (Jun 22, 2009)

I have been transitioning for 10 months and I only have about 3 inches of new growth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like giving in and just getting another touch-up. The only reason I haven't done so is because I have realized that I don't need perms to get my hair straight. A simple flat iron and rarely a blowdry would do the trick...


----------



## Thann (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm really considering giving transitioning a shot. I've gone back and forth with the idea for so long, but I really think I ready to let relaxers go. 

Right now my plan is to wear sewins for 2 months at a time and then follow something similar to Allandra. I believe my hair type is very kinky and might not have a real curl pattern so I'm nervous that keeping it straight might not be that doable afterall. I want to stop getting relaxers, but I want straight hair. Any input?


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 26, 2009)

Try these threads out:

2009 Transitioners Support Thread
Curlmeleon's Unite (Transitioning Thread)
Transitioning Challenge

I don't straighten my hair or wear weaves so I might not be the best to give advice but I'm sure you'll find people following a similar routine to what you've mentione in one of the above threads.

Good luck and HHG!


Thann said:


> I'm really considering giving transitioning a shot. I've gone back and forth with the idea for so long, but I really think I ready to let relaxers go.
> 
> Right now my plan is to wear sewins for 2 months at a time and then follow something similar to Allandra. I believe my hair type is very kinky and might not have a real curl pattern so I'm nervous that keeping it straight might not be that doable afterall. I want to stop getting relaxers, but I want straight hair. Any input?


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 6, 2009)

I just read a post titled, "How long 'til your journey ends?" and "If you could wake up with MBL hair, would you prefer relaxed or natural?" It got me thinking that I'm 40 years old now, so why would I continue to aim for WL relaxed hair when I'll probably cut it at 45?

Sooooo I'm thinking of starting my transition right now.

Definitely maybe.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 7, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> I just read a post titled, "How long 'til your journey ends?" and "If you could wake up with MBL hair, would you prefer relaxed or natural?" It got me thinking that I'm 40 years old now, so why would I continue to aim for WL relaxed hair when I'll probably cut it at 45?
> 
> Sooooo I'm thinking of starting my transition right now.
> 
> Definitely maybe.



Thats great! the first 7 months to a year were pretty bad for me (slow grower, u might not have the same experience) so i'd say start it as soon as you feel ready and dont cut right away - having a little length weighs the new growth down and makes it a  bit easier.  

good luck!


----------



## Teacher2Be (Sep 6, 2010)

HI everyone my last perm was Nov. '09 and my BC was July '10. I've been wearing protective styles ever since. So now I have a TWA and I am struggling with dry hair. What do I need to do to put an end to my dry hair?


----------



## honeybearmommy32 (Sep 30, 2010)

organic root stimulator shampoo and the hair mayonnaise cured my dryness..and their deep conditioner packs after a relaxer.....


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 12, 2011)

literature for later


----------

